# knitting tea party 23 november '12



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 23 November 12

I hope all of you have an excellent turkey day (of those who were celebrating thanksgiving)  did you eat too much. I didnt think I had until I stood up  I didnt even have room for pie. Phyllis dropped off the cherry pie this morning so I will have a piece of that.

I did go to the exs for dinner  a wonderful meal  she fixed the potatoes a little differently  I will ask her how she did them and let you know.

The temperature has dropped - a few snowflakes  lots of wind  about forty degrees. I fear our lovely fall days are over for now. It is also very grey  no sun  makes it feel colder than it actually is.

I need to get some new weatherproofing around my door  it lets in too much cold air  otherwise  when I close up the place is really snug. My living room faces southwest so I get a lot of sun which helps to heat my place  so my mr. slim really doesnt run that much. That reminds me  I need to get the filters out and clean them. It really filters the air.

Being that we all need something light in our diet after yesterday I thought the following recipe might work. I really think this is a salad you really dont need to do a whole lot of measuring (except for the dressing)  you might like more of one  less of another - its kind of a mix and match recipe - personally I would probably add some grated carrot for color. Anyhow  it should give your overfull tummy a break.

SUNNY TOSS
Makes 6-8 servings

3-4 cups torn fresh iceberg lettuce
3-4 cup torn fresh spinach (for people like Marianne you could substitute another kind of lettuce)
¼ cup sliced fresh mushrooms (I think I would put in more  I like mushrooms)
¼ cup red onion slices separated into rings (again I would add more  I really like onions)
2 cups assorted fresh citrus sections
2 tbsp crisp bacon crumbles (who measures bacon bits?)

DRESSING
½ cup cider vinegar
3 tablespoons oil
½ teaspoon sugar
½ teaspoon salt
Dash of dry mustard

Toss greens, mushrooms and onion rings together.
At serving time, add citrus and bacon.
Combine all dressing ingredients and mix well
Add only enough dressing to coat salad evenly

Gary and grandson alex went to town last night to but three 32 televisions at wally world. Alex needed a new one to use with his xbox  gary and Heidi wanted a new one in their bedroom and Phyllis wanted a new one for her family room. And they got them. Actually they got a rain check that I need to register yet today. They will be in before Christmas. I think they got home around two this morning  then alex had to be at work at menards at four-thirty. Ugh.

I didnt think Heidi was going to go shopping  that shows you how much I know about women  she left about nine this morning and isnt home yet  almost four in the afternoon. Lol I think she wanted to go to joanns - wanted to look at the flannel  she makes the best baby blankets  embroideries (that is spelled wrong) the babys name, weight, length and date of birth date on it. Usually some embroidery in each of the corners  they are two sided  one solid  one pattern of flannel. They are really quite lovely.

Speaking of baby blankets and babies  we are going to be blest with a new baby here come 20 june 13. If you would add Heidi to your prayer list I would appreciate it  I will be holding my breath  so to speak  until the baby is born. You know we lost landon james a year ago Tuesday  so some extra prayers would be appreciated.

I thought some muffins for breakfast would be nice.

BEST-EVER BLUEBERRY MUFFINS

1-1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
¼ cup sugar
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter  melted and cooled
1 large egg  beaten
¾ cup plus 2 tablespoons milk
1 cup blueberries

Preheat over to 400 degrees
Line muffin pan with ten muffin cups of spray with nonstick cooking spray 
Fill empty cups halfway with water

Sift flour, baking powder and salt into a large bowl.
Stir in sugar
In a separate bowl whish together the melted butter, egg and milk.
Pour wet ingredients over dry ingredients and whisk until just blended  mixture should be slightly lumpy.
Add blueberries and stir just enough to combine.
Divide batter evenly among prepared muffin cups
Bake 18-24 minutes
Remove from pan and transfer to wire rack to cool
Best served warm  I might add with lots of butter and hot coffee.

I have a knitting question  I am knitting bailee a scarf with five colors of fun fur  she chose the colors  how do I hide the ends? I think it will show if I try to weave them in. should I just tie a knot and cut it close  I think it would work in and you wouldnt see it. Will take any and all suggestions.

To all our Canadian friends who are getting mountains of snow right now  hope you have plenty of food stocked in and are nice and warm  when it snows like this it one does not need to feel guilty about kntting all day. But then  I never feel guilty about knitting. 

Just read an interesting item on making turkey sandwiches with leftover turkey  to spread one piece of bread with mayo and sweet potato puree  I suppose you could just mash the sweet potato and put it on the bread. I thought it sounded really good.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam! will be keeping Heidi in the list of people we are praying for! The recipes sound interesting- I must bookmark them! Just got back from the post office- I have had two parcels go astray- unfortunately not tracked- but within the limit for compensation- over $200 worth missing, from my retail therapy when I was in Christchurch- bummer!
Hope all are enjoying their day/ night/morning for Australia and us!


----------



## BernieI

Sounds like I should be eating salad, however, I make a turkey stew out of all the leftovers. MY family loves it. The wind is howling here, temperature has dropped t least 12 degrees today, and I am knitting an afghan for my Aunt.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Hi Sam. I have been knitting most of the day and almost finished the Christmas stocking. Yes the sandwich sounds great. I sometimes put cranberries on my sandwich along with the mayo and turkey. 
Congratulations on the new baby coming. I have one coming at end of May, so we will compare notes. Carley lost one a year ago also. She is doing well this time around though. 
So far, no snow here but it is definitely windy and getting colder. I will snuggle up and continue on my stocking. Then I have a ton of smaller projects to do. Have to mail them soon. Now let the party begin....


----------



## Silverowl

Sam will keep Heidi in my thoughts.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Many prayers for Heidi that God will bless her and your family with a healthy baby!! 

Thank you so much for thinking of tummies and what needs to be in them! The salad sounds delicious. I have a box of mandarin oranges and I am making this for lunch tomorrow (or start with a snack tonight and eat the rest tomorrow). I will leave off the onions as tummy is not liking that at the moment. I am adding shredded cheese to it (and who measures shredded cheese?) The turkey sandwich sounds scrumptious too, but that will have to wait until Christmas for me! 

For those ends of the color changes, you will have to weave them into the main body of the scarf. Since it is fun fur it wont show if you use a duplicate stitch over the same color. What is the pattern you are knitting?

Thanks for thinking of us in the colder white north! The wind has finally stopped howling as hard but it is still blowing snow around and more snow but finer flakes are falling. Neighbours are hanging a moose up on their tri-pod in their yard. Too cold for that nonsense -- I am staying inside.


----------



## Sandy

Sam the Sunny Toss sounds delicious however I'll pass on the blueberries. I hope everyone's Thanksgiving was wonderful. Off to a pre-surgery appointment for Glenn otherwise I wouldn't even venture out today and it is raining miserably. Will keep Heidi in my prayers. See you when I get back!


----------



## purl2diva

Salad sounds good, Sam though we have way too many leftovers from our appetizer extravaganza yesterday that we need to work on. I was sure yesterday that I would never eat again but you know how that is.

It was 30-ish today with a windchill of 17.I am happy to be warm inside and knitting. I am working on a prayer shawl and then will start on a new wingspan.

I will certainly keep your daughter in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam

bernie - how nice to see you at the tea party - i hope you had a good time and will be back real soon.

may i ask what part of ohio you are in.

i am in the northwest corner of the state.

sam



BernieI said:


> Sounds like I should be eating salad, however, I make a turkey stew out of all the leftovers. MY family loves it. The wind is howling here, temperature has dropped t least 12 degrees today, and I am knitting an afghan for my Aunt.


----------



## iamsam

i'm assuming they shot the moose and are going to butcher it?

the scarf is a plain garter stitch - with the eyelash yarn it is the best one to use. i suppose i could just weave the end in - i will try one.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Many prayers for Heidi that God will bless her and your family with a healthy baby!!
> 
> Thank you so much for thinking of tummies and what needs to be in them! The salad sounds delicious. I have a box of mandarin oranges and I am making this for lunch tomorrow (or start with a snack tonight and eat the rest tomorrow). I will leave off the onions as tummy is not liking that at the moment. I am adding shredded cheese to it (and who measures shredded cheese?) The turkey sandwich sounds scrumptious too, but that will have to wait until Christmas for me!
> 
> For those ends of the color changes, you will have to weave them into the main body of the scarf. Since it is fun fur it wont show if you use a duplicate stitch over the same color. What is the pattern you are knitting?
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us in the colder white north! The wind has finally stopped howling as hard but it is still blowing snow around and more snow but finer flakes are falling. Neighbours are hanging a moose up on their tri-pod in their yard. Too cold for that nonsense -- I am staying inside.


----------



## iamsam

sandy - healing energy winging it's way to glenn - when is the surgery?

just remember - you don't need to shovel the rain.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam the Sunny Toss sounds delicious however I'll pass on the blueberries. I hope everyone's Thanksgiving was wonderful. Off to a pre-surgery appointment for Glenn otherwise I wouldn't even venture out today and it is raining miserably. Will keep Heidi in my prayers. See you when I get back!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i'm assuming they shot the moose and are going to butcher it?
> 
> the scarf is a plain garter stitch - with the eyelash yarn it is the best one to use. i suppose i could just weave the end in - i will try one.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many prayers for Heidi that God will bless her and your family with a healthy baby!!
> 
> For those ends of the color changes, you will have to weave them into the main body of the scarf. Since it is fun fur it wont show if you use a duplicate stitch over the same color. What is the pattern you are knitting?...
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us in the colder white north! The wind has finally stopped howling as hard but it is still blowing snow around and more snow but finer flakes are falling. Neighbours are hanging a moose up on their tri-pod in their yard. Too cold for that nonsense -- I am staying inside.
Click to expand...

Sam, when I have been using the eyelash lately, some have knotted satisfactorily, and could be trimmed close- but others it did not work and I wove in the ends, after the knot- I know a lot of people don't like knots, but it is very hard to do the join in this type of yarn by standard methods- and the weave in disappears well!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i'm assuming they shot the moose and are going to butcher it?
> 
> the scarf is a plain garter stitch - with the eyelash yarn it is the best one to use. i suppose i could just weave the end in - i will try one.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many prayers for Heidi that God will bless her and your family with a healthy baby!!
> 
> Thank you so much for thinking of tummies and what needs to be in them! The salad sounds delicious. I have a box of mandarin oranges and I am making this for lunch tomorrow (or start with a snack tonight and eat the rest tomorrow). I will leave off the onions as tummy is not liking that at the moment. I am adding shredded cheese to it (and who measures shredded cheese?) The turkey sandwich sounds scrumptious too, but that will have to wait until Christmas for me!
> 
> For those ends of the color changes, you will have to weave them into the main body of the scarf. Since it is fun fur it wont show if you use a duplicate stitch over the same color. What is the pattern you are knitting?
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us in the colder white north! The wind has finally stopped howling as hard but it is still blowing snow around and more snow but finer flakes are falling. Neighbours are hanging a moose up on their tri-pod in their yard. Too cold for that nonsense -- I am staying inside.
Click to expand...

Yes, the neighbours butcher and wrap for others. They skin it after a five day hanging. They butcher in their basement which is set up for butchering. They do moose, deer, bear, and birds. I noticed that they had got more setup poles to make another tri-pod. They have the pulleys and chains and all that stuff. Once the carcus is up they tack a white sheet around it to keep it clean. It is always gutted before hanging.


----------



## darowil

Saying hi but haven't read any of the posts- leaving as soon as Maryanne is ready. ( only minutes I hope). And DH is being the darling D this morning- he will drop of us near the oval- by the time we drive, fight the traffic and find (and pay for) a park it is muuch easier to walk- as well as better for us, this way we can still walk home but get there a little quicker to find a reasonable spot.


----------



## iamsam

so glad it is them and not me - i would be lamenting about the moose. lol i am not a wild game eater - but i understand some people are and that is fine. i also realize that one does need to kill a few to keep their numbers managable - but i still feel sorry for the animal.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Friday to all - We have wonderful weather still in Arizona - 65F today with a slight breeze and about the same for the next week. I still have leaves on all my trees, the Ash has turned a great yellow/lime green and will be dropping all soon. I still have Hummingbirds at the feeders and I still need to mow my little front yard one more time - I'd really like to wait until all the leaves are down....
We had a quiet simple Turkey Day here - just the basics and just the two of us. DH is still having about 1/2 good days and 1/2 rough days - we have scheduled to see another GI doc in a couple of weeks to get a second opinion. I'm sure it's Crohn's or Colitis, but we would like to get another opinion about treatment.
Exciting to hear we have babies coming next year - both Heidi and Carley and their families will be in my prayers as we all count down.
The salad sounds just perfect - I will make sure to pick up some oranges the next time I'm out - I had some in my hand an hour ago at the market and decided to put them back and get bananas instead!!! 
I am working on bulky knit neckwarmers in assorted colors for my extended family - as soon as I finish the pile I will take pictures- I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - I will check in as the day winds down. AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> so glad it is them and not me - i would be lamenting about the moose. lol i am not a wild game eater - but i understand some people are and that is fine. i also realize that one does need to kill a few to keep their numbers managable - but i still feel sorry for the animal.
> sam
> 
> i'm assuming they shot the moose and are going to butcher it?
> sam


Sam, believe me when I tell you that the moose does not mind being butchered! (*chuckles* he is feeling no pain at that point!) The only wild game I dont quite enjoy is the taste of goose and duck. Although I would eat duck before the goose. ;-)


----------



## iamsam

az - i think a grapefruit would be great added to the mixture.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Friday to all - We have wonderful weather still in Arizona - 65F today with a slight breeze and about the same for the next week. I still have leaves on all my trees, the Ash has turned a great yellow/lime green and will be dropping all soon. I still have Hummingbirds at the feeders and I still need to mow my little front yard one more time - I'd really like to wait until all the leaves are down....
> We had a quiet simple Turkey Day here - just the basics and just the two of us. DH is still having about 1/2 good days and 1/2 rough days - we have scheduled to see another GI doc in a couple of weeks to get a second opinion. I'm sure it's Crohn's or Colitis, but we would like to get another opinion about treatment.
> Exciting to hear we have babies coming next year - both Heidi and Carley and their families will be in my prayers as we all count down.
> The salad sounds just perfect - I will make sure to pick up some oranges the next time I'm out - I had some in my hand an hour ago at the market and decided to put them back and get bananas instead!!!
> I am working on bulky knit neckwarmers in assorted colors for my extended family - as soon as I finish the pile I will take pictures- I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - I will check in as the day winds down. AZ


----------



## pammie1234

Another week, which means another KTP and a week closer to Christmas! So much to do and so little time! Plus, to add to my stress, I will be starting my 3 month sub job on Dec. 3, if the baby holds out!


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Another week, which means another KTP and a week closer to Christmas! So much to do and so little time! Plus, to add to my stress, I will be starting my 3 month sub job on Dec. 3, if the baby holds out!


Yes, it is getting closer to Christmas and I have ordered a sleigh load of joy and happiness for everyone, and stockings full of peace and laughter to go with them! An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)





 Enjoy it everyone!


----------



## 5mmdpns

I want to send this to my angel. She is every bit as glorious as the song.


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> az - i think a grapefruit would be great added to the mixture.
> 
> sam
> 
> Grapefruit are not even close to my favorite - DH says they taste like battery acid - don't ask me how he knows that ha ha!~ AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Deep breaths Pammie - it all doesn't have to be done today and none of it has to be done perfect!!!! AZ


pammie1234 said:


> Another week, which means another KTP and a week closer to Christmas! So much to do and so little time! Plus, to add to my stress, I will be starting my 3 month sub job on Dec. 3, if the baby holds out!


----------



## AZ Sticks

[

An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)

Thanks 5!! Those are wonderful wishes - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

- over $200 worth missing, from my retail therapy when I was in Christchurch- bummer!
Hope all are enjoying their day/ night/morning for Australia and us![/quote]

Oh J this is so sad - do you think they may show up eventually??? AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thinking of you and Glenn - we will keep all things crossed for you! AZ
Off to a pre-surgery appointment for Glenn otherwise I wouldn't even venture out today and it is raining miserably. Will keep Heidi in my prayers. See you when I get back![/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have always been such a "bambi" lover and never have I hunted, but that being said - when we were living in the Ozarks (Missouri) hunting was such a part of the local economy. It could be a long hungry winter if some of our neighbors didn't get their freezer full of game. I have revised my thinking if not my heart when hunting is discussed. AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns

AZ Sticks said:


> [
> 
> An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)
> 
> Thanks 5!! Those are wonderful wishes - AZ


*sigh* I know you are wanting snow to play in, so anytime that desire hits you, you come on up and see me but there is one stipulation on that. Usually the snow is around in the winter, so you couldnt play in it in the summer, which means you visit in the winter!! haha, such fun! (BTW, any aches and pains and arthritis is to be left in AZ otherwise you will have to stay inside and only have hot chocolate with me.)


----------



## pammie1234

AZ Sticks said:


> Deep breaths Pammie - it all doesn't have to be done today and none of it has to be done perfect!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another week, which means another KTP and a week closer to Christmas! So much to do and so little time! Plus, to add to my stress, I will be starting my 3 month sub job on Dec. 3, if the baby holds out!
Click to expand...

You are so right. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Southern Gal

Well hi everyone. I am just so happy to hear about the new babies and will pray for moms health through this. 
Marge, i hope your done with your ordeal, i can't imagine what discomfort you must be going through. 
Marianne how are your and mom and cindy doing?
Sam its turned quite chilly here after our rain the other night, i did rake a few more towards my pile, i have been piling them beside my front gate, when i have my whole side yard done, and put maddi inside, i will rake them all outside in the ditch for the vacume truck. i have one maple tree that is always the last one to drop all of its leaves, i would have thought with the wind we had today they would all be down, but still like over half. maybe by tomorrow.i plan to mow in the lower yard, the red oak has really shed its leaves. wow, i believe we are on the down side of fall.
bj worked today, O/T for today, but he will be off the next 3 days. i only went out the one time other than to go out with maddi for her potty breaks. i did one bag of choc. and made my turtle candy. i opened the 1st can of carmalized eagle brand milk, i barely made a dent in it with one bag. i think this yr since bj is working, i will make a tray of candies for his bunch he works with. i can also do cookies and dipped pretzils. i always like to fix a tray then add some colorful foil wrapped christmas candies to spiff it up. i am not a fancy type persone, but i like to fix stuff up for others and make it look she she poo poo (don't ask its one of my words for ladeeda)  i put on some christmas cds while i toiled in the kitchen. 
tonight after we went to wm it was to early to go eat, and we didn't want to get back out, so i ate a turkey and mayo sandwich with a big slab of onion on it and have hot jasmine tea with honey. bj fixed hisself a plate of leftovers. for lunch i had a baked sweet potato. i may thaw out some soup from the freezer for tomorrow for a change and also its soup weather, all i need to do then is cook some tators to put in it. 
i talked with mom today, she is feeling better, she just almost over did it wed. i wonder if dad stayed out on the deck to long the other day, cause the Nursing home said he had some difficulties breathing the other night, so they increased his updraft and inhaler. also ordered a chest x-ray. we should hear from that tomorrow. i will go get mom and us go check on him. 
everyone stay warm and drink something hot.
Dori, where are you hiding out these days?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Prayers for Heidi and the baby. Hope she will be able to enjoy her pregnancy and that all will be fine. Hope Sam will survive too. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Prayers for Heidi and the baby. Hope she will be able to enjoy her pregnancy and that all will be fine. Hope Sam will survive too. :wink:


Sam should survive and be able to be right there for Heidi -- afterall the puppies are busy being adopted!!! Dont want to let Sam get an empty-nest syndrome!!! :lol: :lol: right Sam?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam! will be keeping Heidi in the list of people we are praying for! The recipes sound interesting- I must bookmark them! Just got back from the post office- I have had two parcels go astray- unfortunately not tracked- but within the limit for compensation- over $200 worth missing, from my retail therapy when I was in Christchurch- bummer!
> Hope all are enjoying their day/ night/morning for Australia and us!


Oh no, now what happened to those packages. Makes one wonder where they go. Remember that movie with Tom Hanks, Cast Away and all the packages on the plane went down with him. He delivered a package years later. Sorry that happened. Even though you get the insurance money, it would have been much nice to have the special things you bought.


----------



## budasha

Sam, thanks for the sunny salad. I love salads and keep adding new ones to my stash.

Sounds like you had a great Thanksgiving and ate your fill of all the goodies. We don't eat a lot of turkey because DH doesn't care for it. We went out for dinner this week and I tried a hot turkey sandwich - it was horrible. The turkey tasted like sawdust....cooked too long. I usually cook a capon instead of turkey and find that it is really moist and so delicious.

Will keep Heidi in my prayers.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam! will be keeping Heidi in the list of people we are praying for! The recipes sound interesting- I must bookmark them! Just got back from the post office- I have had two parcels go astray- unfortunately not tracked- but within the limit for compensation- over $200 worth missing, from my retail therapy when I was in Christchurch- bummer!
> Hope all are enjoying their day/ night/morning for Australia and us!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, now what happened to those packages. Makes one wonder where they go. Remember that movie with Tom Hanks, Cast Away and all the packages on the plane went down with him. He delivered a package years later. Sorry that happened. Even though you get the insurance money, it would have been much nice to have the special things you bought.
Click to expand...

They may show up yet. I was just reading today that a post card that was mailed during WWII, had just been delivered. Hopefully you wont have to wait so long for yours Lurker. :?


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> - over $200 worth missing, from my retail therapy when I was in Christchurch- bummer!
> Hope all are enjoying their day/ night/morning for Australia and us!


Oh J this is so sad - do you think they may show up eventually??? AZ[/quote]

by Murphy's Law they should have turned up today- but as they have not- I have to get the valuations, and fill in the form, and they will look at compensation!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You can keep my abundance as I could quite nicely do without it. Thank you for the thought, anyway.



5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another week, which means another KTP and a week closer to Christmas! So much to do and so little time! Plus, to add to my stress, I will be starting my 3 month sub job on Dec. 3, if the baby holds out!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is getting closer to Christmas and I have ordered a sleigh load of joy and happiness for everyone, and stockings full of peace and laughter to go with them! An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it everyone!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> You can keep my abundance as I could quite nicely do without it. Thank you for the thought, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another week, which means another KTP and a week closer to Christmas! So much to do and so little time! Plus, to add to my stress, I will be starting my 3 month sub job on Dec. 3, if the baby holds out!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is getting closer to Christmas and I have ordered a sleigh load of joy and happiness for everyone, and stockings full of peace and laughter to go with them! An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> the scarf is a plain garter stitch - with the eyelash yarn it is the best one to use. i suppose i could just weave the end in - i will try one.
> 
> sam
> If the yarn ends are at the edge of the row I just knit or purl it on the edge stitch as I go up the edge by twisting it with the yarn that is doing the knitting. Here is another site that shows a great way if it is in the middle of the row and it twists it as you knit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No voiceover, which I would like, but you get the idea anyway. She is changing color, but you can use the same idea for twisting the ends in around the knitting yarn.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?



5mmdpns said:


> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?


----------



## Tessadele

Hope your parcels are lurking somewhere nearby, Lurker, just delayed because of the extra post at this time of year.

We heard on TV today the news that we are going to follow the US & have a Black Day because they want to drum up some extra trade by having the excitement of big bargains. Think I may give that a miss.
We have had floods from one end of the country to the other. They are forecasting more heavy rain, frost & storm force winds. Here in the South it's not normally too bad, so we'll just have to wait & see, but the temperature did drop to zero just as we got in tonight. Still, the cat will keep me warm.

Prayers in mind for the new babies. I know what it's like to lose them so I hope all goes well for Heidi & Jaycee & they get healthy babies of the sex they hope for.

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Friday to all - We have wonderful weather still in Arizona - 65F today with a slight breeze and about the same for the next week. I still have leaves on all my trees, the Ash has turned a great yellow/lime green and will be dropping all soon. I still have Hummingbirds at the feeders and I still need to mow my little front yard one more time - I'd really like to wait until all the leaves are down....
> We had a quiet simple Turkey Day here - just the basics and just the two of us. DH is still having about 1/2 good days and 1/2 rough days - we have scheduled to see another GI doc in a couple of weeks to get a second opinion. I'm sure it's Crohn's or Colitis, but we would like to get another opinion about treatment.
> Exciting to hear we have babies coming next year - both Heidi and Carley and their families will be in my prayers as we all count down.
> The salad sounds just perfect - I will make sure to pick up some oranges the next time I'm out - I had some in my hand an hour ago at the market and decided to put them back and get bananas instead!!!
> I am working on bulky knit neckwarmers in assorted colors for my extended family - as soon as I finish the pile I will take pictures- I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - I will check in as the day winds down. AZ


This sure is a long journey for DH and you with his illness. I hope whatever they finally decide the diagnosis is they will be able to get him out of this suffering.
Neckwarmers sound nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Hope your parcels are lurking somewhere nearby, Lurker, just delayed because of the extra post at this time of year.
> 
> We heard on TV today the news that we are going to follow the US & have a Black Day because they want to drum up some extra trade by having the excitement of big bargains. Think I may give that a miss.
> We have had floods from one end of the country to the other. They are forecasting more heavy rain, frost & storm force winds. Here in the South it's not normally too bad, so we'll just have to wait & see, but the temperature did drop to zero just as we got in tonight. Still, the cat will keep me warm.
> 
> Prayers in mind for the new babies. I know what it's like to lose them so I hope all goes well for Heidi & Jaycee & they get healthy babies of the sex they hope for.
> 
> Tessa


All the people in the post office agree something is wrong! but I have hopes in my ability to invoke Murphy's law!
I do hope you don't flood again- it was bad enough last time! [Summer?] working today on the cotton gloves for Gen. I am on 2.75mm dpn's and can work only so long with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Another week, which means another KTP and a week closer to Christmas! So much to do and so little time! Plus, to add to my stress, I will be starting my 3 month sub job on Dec. 3, if the baby holds out!


Yes, that will be a hard time to be starting to sub, right before Christmas. Hope the children will be good for you and make the job as easy as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
Click to expand...

Yes please, but no rum in mine please! ;-)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here goes \_/) Enjoy



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please, but no rum in mine please! ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele said:


> Hope your parcels are lurking somewhere nearby, Lurker, just delayed because of the extra post at this time of year.
> 
> We heard on TV today the news that we are going to follow the US & have a Black Day because they want to drum up some extra trade by having the excitement of big bargains. Think I may give that a miss.
> We have had floods from one end of the country to the other. They are forecasting more heavy rain, frost & storm force winds. Here in the South it's not normally too bad, so we'll just have to wait & see, but the temperature did drop to zero just as we got in tonight. Still, the cat will keep me warm.
> 
> Prayers in mind for the new babies. I know what it's like to lose them so I hope all goes well for Heidi & Jaycee & they get healthy babies of the sex they hope for.
> 
> Tessa


Hope you will be safe since you are in the South. Hope it won't be too bad as I know there was so much flooding this last year. :thumbdown:


----------



## margewhaples

Sq_Dancer said:


> Hi Sam. I have been knitting most of the day and almost finished the Christmas stocking. Yes the sandwich sounds great. I sometimes put cranberries on my sandwich along with the mayo and turkey.
> Congratulations on the new baby coming. I have one coming at end of May, so we will compare notes. Carley lost one a year ago also. She is doing well this time around though.
> So far, no snow here but it is definitely windy and getting colder. I will snuggle up and continue on my stocking. Then I have a ton of smaller projects to do. Have to mail them soon. Now let the party begin....


In most cases pregnancies go without complications such as miscarriage, but I was surprised to learn that the incidence at the time of miscarriage is 10 % of all pregnancies end in miscarriage. It is heartening; however that most of those who suffer miscarriage go on to deliver normal term infants afterward. So take heart and donot fear. Only positive thoughts should accompany this glorious event. Prayers are always helpful. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> so glad it is them and not me - i would be lamenting about the moose. lol i am not a wild game eater - but i understand some people are and that is fine. i also realize that one does need to kill a few to keep their numbers managable - but i still feel sorry for the animal.
> sam
> 
> i'm assuming they shot the moose and are going to butcher it?
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, believe me when I tell you that the moose does not mind being butchered! (*chuckles* he is feeling no pain at that point!) The only wild game I dont quite enjoy is the taste of goose and duck. Although I would eat duck before the goose. ;-)
Click to expand...

Oh 5: the taste of well prepared duck ala orange is superb, but it is in the preparation because I have had both good and bad.

Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Marge. I appreciate this information. How are you doing? Tomorrow will be such a good day for you.



margewhaples said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam. I have been knitting most of the day and almost finished the Christmas stocking. Yes the sandwich sounds great. I sometimes put cranberries on my sandwich along with the mayo and turkey.
> Congratulations on the new baby coming. I have one coming at end of May, so we will compare notes. Carley lost one a year ago also. She is doing well this time around though.
> So far, no snow here but it is definitely windy and getting colder. I will snuggle up and continue on my stocking. Then I have a ton of smaller projects to do. Have to mail them soon. Now let the party begin....
> 
> 
> 
> In most cases pregnancies go without complications such as miscarriage, but I was surprised to learn that the incidence at the time of miscarriage is 10 % of all pregnancies end in miscarriage. It is heartening; however that most of those who suffer miscarriage go on to deliver normal term infants afterward. So take heart and donot fear. Only positive thoughts should accompany this glorious event. Prayers are always helpful. Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

AZ Sticks said:


> Thinking of you and Glenn - we will keep all things crossed for you! AZ
> Off to a pre-surgery appointment for Glenn otherwise I wouldn't even venture out today and it is raining miserably. Will keep Heidi in my prayers. See you when I get back!


[/quote]

AZ: what kind of surgery are you contemplating as the stress of surgery should not be elected if there is any evidence of active Crohn's as it may become fullblown. Be cautious please. 
MarlarkMarge.


----------



## iamsam

this is the message i got on the second one five.

sam

This video contains content from Warner Chappell and EMI, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.

Yes, it is getting closer to Christmas and I have ordered a sleigh load of joy and happiness for everyone, and stockings full of peace and laughter to go with them! An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)





 Enjoy it everyone!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Angora- we can only hope - Marge sent me some info that I will look into next week - thanks again for that Marge and you are so right about good thoughts and the joy of babies. Oh - I just had a thought, if we all get a little something made for the babies they will be the best dressed kids in town next Winter! I'll be waiting for my snow and make my eggnog with rum please! AZ


----------



## Sq_Dancer

\_/) The rum is inside as requested. 



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Angora- we can only hope - Marge sent me some info that I will look into next week - thanks again for that Marge and you are so right about good thoughts and the joy of babies. Oh - I just had a thought, if we all get a little something made for the babies they will be the best dressed kids in town next Winter! I'll be waiting for my snow and make my eggnog with rum please! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

The surgery is not my DH Marge - sandy from washington's DH Glenn, is having some type of pre-op thanks for keeping on top of things - AZ


margewhaples said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of you and Glenn - we will keep all things crossed for you! AZ
> Off to a pre-surgery appointment for Glenn otherwise I wouldn't even venture out today and it is raining miserably. Will keep Heidi in my prayers. See you when I get back!
Click to expand...

AZ: what kind of surgery are you contemplating as the stress of surgery should not be elected if there is any evidence of active Crohn's as it may become fullblown. Be cautious please. 
MarlarkMarge.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

I would LOVE to sit with you knitting and sipping hot cocoa. I just know I would learn so much. I just like watching the snow fall turning the world all glistening sparkly and white.


5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)
> 
> Thanks 5!! Those are wonderful wishes - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* I know you are wanting snow to play in, so anytime that desire hits you, you come on up and see me but there is one stipulation on that. Usually the snow is around in the winter, so you couldnt play in it in the summer, which means you visit in the winter!! haha, such fun! (BTW, any aches and pains and arthritis is to be left in AZ otherwise you will have to stay inside and only have hot chocolate with me.)
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Hope this warms everyone up tonight. Anything else you want? Just ask. Maybe some Christmas Music?



Sq_Dancer said:


> \_/) The rum is inside as requested.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Angora- we can only hope - Marge sent me some info that I will look into next week - thanks again for that Marge and you are so right about good thoughts and the joy of babies. Oh - I just had a thought, if we all get a little something made for the babies they will be the best dressed kids in town next Winter! I'll be waiting for my snow and make my eggnog with rum please! AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer




----------



## Sq_Dancer

Mmmmmm Yes that would be great. So 5mmdpns has the shortbread, I have the eggnog, and you have the apple cider. Lets party.



Gweniepooh said:


> I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

definitely - it will be fun having a baby in the house.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for Heidi and the baby. Hope she will be able to enjoy her pregnancy and that all will be fine. Hope Sam will survive too. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam should survive and be able to be right there for Heidi -- afterall the puppies are busy being adopted!!! Dont want to let Sam get an empty-nest syndrome!!! :lol: :lol: right Sam?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam the salad this week sounds scrumptious and I have some ruby red grapefruit and navel oranges. Will definitely keep Heidi in my prayers along with Dancer's DD.

Marge hope you are feeling a bit better.

Working on a slouchy beret for Step DD. Began last night and it is going together really quickly. Will post a bunch of pictures when I get all finished. Knit, knit, knit, knit.......

Tried to post pic of hot apple cider but could only put it in as a download so I deleted it. Dancer how did you do that?
I have pic in my files, copied it but it won't let me paste.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Here goes \_/) Enjoy
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please, but no rum in mine please! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

ummmmm,,,,mmmmm! oh that was good! we must get together more often! Lets put some music on, maybe this one?


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> so glad it is them and not me - i would be lamenting about the moose. lol i am not a wild game eater - but i understand some people are and that is fine. i also realize that one does need to kill a few to keep their numbers managable - but i still feel sorry for the animal.
> sam
> i'm assuming they shot the moose and are going to butcher it?
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, believe me when I tell you that the moose does not mind being butchered! (*chuckles* he is feeling no pain at that point!) The only wild game I dont quite enjoy is the taste of goose and duck. Although I would eat duck before the goose. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh 5: the taste of well prepared duck ala orange is superb, but it is in the preparation because I have had both good and bad.
> Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...

Yes, but wild duck takes on a whole different dimension and I would rather have the duck than wild goose. I like the duck l'orange and it is how I like my duck! When I have one in the oven, I will let you know and fly you up here!


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

For sure!!! My living room has lots of room for everyone. Just be sure and bring your mittens and snow boots! oh, wear your warm parka too!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> this is the message i got on the second one five.
> 
> sam
> 
> This video contains content from Warner Chappell and EMI, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
> 
> Yes, it is getting closer to Christmas and I have ordered a sleigh load of joy and happiness for everyone, and stockings full of peace and laughter to go with them! An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry Sam, here is another version, and maybe it plays for you? your grands would like to be doing this!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here's the cider! (I hope) Can't believe I was having such a "duh" moment there in posting it. I KNOW how to do it just has to be the correct format.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I like moose. It pretty much tastes like moose. I guess it is a bit gamey tasting but much like a cow also. Maybe a bit stronger tasting than beef.



Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Mmmmmm Thank you Gwen



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cider! (I hope)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the cider! (I hope)


or this one! Its all good!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Do you have a toboggan?



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure!!! My living room has lots of room for everyone. Just be sure and bring your mittens and snow boots! oh, wear your warm parka too!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.


Moose tastes like an adult beef (not veal) but is slightly stretched into another dimension. And yep, it tastes like moose! Has no similarities to the taste of venison. For some people they say that the moose tastes "gamey" and that is only because the moose has been chased/stressed before it is shot and so it is full of adrenaline. I have not ever shot a moose that is stressed because I know I wont enjoy the taste of it and no amount of spices will remove that taste. Ideally you drop the moose right in its tracks before it even gets ready to take a startled jump. Then it is moose steak supreme!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Do you have a toboggan?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure!!! My living room has lots of room for everyone. Just be sure and bring your mittens and snow boots! oh, wear your warm parka too!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nope, my parents do and lots of others do! We have a sliding hill and have fun riding the cardboard boxes down the hill! or the tire tubes, or the crazy carpets! But it is a long way back to the top!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

you mean you have not installed a chair lift or a tow rope?



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a toboggan?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure!!! My living room has lots of room for everyone. Just be sure and bring your mittens and snow boots! oh, wear your warm parka too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, my parents do and lots of others do! We have a sliding hill and have fun riding the cardboard boxes down the hill! or the tire tubes, or the crazy carpets! But it is a long way back to the top!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

Sq_Dancer said:


> \_/) The rum is inside as requested.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Angora- we can only hope - Marge sent me some info that I will look into next week - thanks again for that Marge and you are so right about good thoughts and the joy of babies. Oh - I just had a thought, if we all get a little something made for the babies they will be the best dressed kids in town next Winter! I'll be waiting for my snow and make my eggnog with rum please! AZ
Click to expand...

Wow am I impressed--"virtually" drinking together! Love egg nog and whatever is added to it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> you mean you have not installed a chair lift or a tow rope?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a toboggan?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure!!! My living room has lots of room for everyone. Just be sure and bring your mittens and snow boots! oh, wear your warm parka too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, my parents do and lots of others do! We have a sliding hill and have fun riding the cardboard boxes down the hill! or the tire tubes, or the crazy carpets! But it is a long way back to the top!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Na, what's the fun in that? :thumbdown: But I could arrange for the snow machines or ski doos to get you back to the top!
Here, what was your marvelous toy?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Glad you are joining in with us. I know it is not tea, but we can enjoy it anyway.



Ask4j said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> \_/) The rum is inside as requested.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Angora- we can only hope - Marge sent me some info that I will look into next week - thanks again for that Marge and you are so right about good thoughts and the joy of babies. Oh - I just had a thought, if we all get a little something made for the babies they will be the best dressed kids in town next Winter! I'll be waiting for my snow and make my eggnog with rum please! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow am I impressed--"virtually" drinking together! Love egg nog and whatever is added to it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

My marvellous toy was a group of toys my father made for my sister and I. My parents had bought us each blonde curly headed dolls and Dad made us wooden high chairs and ironing boards. We got an iron to go with it that plugged in but did not get hot. He also made us the wooden clothes horse to hang the laundry on and a doll cradle. It was the best present I could have got as a kid. It is one of my best memories.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean you have not installed a chair lift or a tow rope?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a toboggan?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure!!! My living room has lots of room for everyone. Just be sure and bring your mittens and snow boots! oh, wear your warm parka too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, my parents do and lots of others do! We have a sliding hill and have fun riding the cardboard boxes down the hill! or the tire tubes, or the crazy carpets! But it is a long way back to the top!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, what's the fun in that? :thumbdown:
> Here, what was your marvelous toy?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I just love presents that are made for me. Last year, I found out that B could do stained glass. So I asked him if he could make me an angel, thinking of a decoration for my tree. He made me a beautiful 8 inch high 3D angel. I treasure it. People do not often make things for each other anymore. Well some of us do, but it is not the normal now. People just go out and spend spend spend. Usually putting no thought to the gift at all. I cried when I got the angel. It was more than I had expected and I had not know B very long at that point.



Sq_Dancer said:


> My marvellous toy was a group of toys my father made for my sister and I. My parents had bought us each blonde curly headed dolls and Dad made us wooden high chairs and ironing boards. We got an iron to go with it that plugged in but did not get hot. He also made us the wooden clothes horse to hang the laundry on and a doll cradle. It was the best present I could have got as a kid. It is one of my best memories.


----------



## Redkimba

Popping in to the new round for this week. I had a very good Thanksgiving. My stepmom even let me help her cook.  She wanted to try out some new recipes which turned out to be a lot of work, but she couldn't do it alone due to her health. So I was able to help her.

I have lots of leftover turkey meat. I plan on freezing about half of it. I want to try some Hungry Girl recipes for the other half. 

Wandering back off - I have a tangled yarn ball to unravel...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good to see you Redkimba. Pop in and have some eggnog or apple cider later.



Redkimba said:


> Popping in to the new round for this week. I had a very good Thanksgiving. My stepmom even let me help her cook.  She wanted to try out some new recipes which turned out to be a lot of work, but she couldn't do it alone due to her health. So I was able to help her.
> 
> I have lots of leftover turkey meat. I plan on freezing about half of it. I want to try some Hungry Girl recipes for the other half.
> 
> Wandering back off - I have a tangled yarn ball to unravel...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Going to slip on out for now. Would love to finish beret tonight if possible. 

speaking of making gifts, one Christmas I made my DH a quilt onto which I appliqued my renderings of our girls, house, his truck, our pets, etc. He did not know I was making it. That same year he made me a blanket chest with 7 different woods inlayed. It is absolutely gorgeous. Guess we were thinking alike or at least on the same brain wave.


----------



## Marianne818

Hope everyone had a wonderful Turkey day  Ours was a wonderful day.. lots of fellowship and plates after plates of good food ;-) I think I need to take many long hikes in the next few days :roll: 
To the expectant Moms.. my thoughts and prayers are with you!!! Please keep us posted.

Sam, I'll substitute romaine for the spinach, thank you for the recipes! 

I hope to catch up on last weeks KTP reading this weekend. Daniel is leaving tomorrow has to go home and do his laundry. (hey could have brought it with, now he'll have to spend time at a laundry mat) . Oh well, I'm sure there is a young lady that he probably is wanting to spend a bit of time with also. ;-) 

I'm heading to bed for the night.. Sweet dreams my friends, have a great day to those so far ahead of me. See you again when the sun rises up. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers,
M.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh how wonderful. Like I said, those handmade gifts are treasures.



Gweniepooh said:


> Going to slip on out for now. Would love to finish beret tonight if possible.
> 
> speaking of making gifts, one Christmas I made my DH a quilt onto which I appliqued my renderings of our girls, house, his truck, our pets, etc. He did not know I was making it. That same year he made me a blanket chest with 7 different woods inlayed. It is absolutely gorgeous. Guess we were thinking alike or at least on the same brain wave.


----------



## jheiens

Sam--

Keeping Heidi in prayer for a safe pregnancy and delivery of the robust baby next summer.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lots of prayers being said for a safe and healthy pregnancy and delivery. I know the worry and hope you all can go through this without incicent and at peace. We had my BIL's grandson age 7 mos. here on Thanksgiving and he's such a cuddly sweet baby - made up for not getting to see my grandkids that day.

Babies are a lot of work but bring so much joy ---



thewren said:


> definitely - it will be fun having a baby in the house.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for Heidi and the baby. Hope she will be able to enjoy her pregnancy and that all will be fine. Hope Sam will survive too. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam should survive and be able to be right there for Heidi -- afterall the puppies are busy being adopted!!! Dont want to let Sam get an empty-nest syndrome!!! :lol: :lol: right Sam?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Hi, Bernie, and welcome to the Tea Party from the NE corner of Ohio. Since there are several ''Joy''s in the Party, I am known as Ohio Joy.

Come back often. You'll enjoy the company.

Ohio Joy


----------



## margewhaples

Sq_Dancer said:


> I like moose. It pretty much tastes like moose. I guess it is a bit gamey tasting but much like a cow also. Maybe a bit stronger tasting than beef.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.
Click to expand...

Is it like buffalo?


----------



## iamsam

you made my day gwen - what a great love story.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Going to slip on out for now. Would love to finish beret tonight if possible.
> 
> speaking of making gifts, one Christmas I made my DH a quilt onto which I appliqued my renderings of our girls, house, his truck, our pets, etc. He did not know I was making it. That same year he made me a blanket chest with 7 different woods inlayed. It is absolutely gorgeous. Guess we were thinking alike or at least on the same brain wave.


----------



## margewhaples

I have finally caught up with the posts. Gwen: I am so sorry about your dog. He is certainly better off if you 
contemplated the pain it costs to perform such a service for them. The best medicine is a new pet to love. I haven't found mine yet, but recommend it. I would take 2 of Sam's as I have a large 1/4 acre lot, but couldn't afford all the shipping, certificates,crate etc. I'm sure that he will find placements for them by Christmas as this is the best time of year for it.
Thank you all for the support, I know you all would help if we were closer. The hardest part is the lack of affordable transportation and the necessity due to widely spread services. One of the ministerial servants has come forward for my trip tomorrow.
Still having trouble breathing and swallowing so hope the balloon can come out tomorrow and then maybe I'll be more comfortable again. Couldn't concentrate on anything long enough to accomplish any thing. So reading and knitting were not possible and even the computer games were not very entertaining. I don't know when I've been so uncomfortable even after major surgery which this was not. I'm still dehydrated as swallowing is such a difficulty, cuts off my air way and goes the wrong way. I hope to feel better before my next post so you don't have to listen to me whine. but I'm grateful for all the listening ears. I've never been ill before without nearby attentive neighbors. It is such a different world that we live in.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like moose. It pretty much tastes like moose. I guess it is a bit gamey tasting but much like a cow also. Maybe a bit stronger tasting than beef.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it like buffalo?
Click to expand...

I dont know as I have never had buffalo. :?: :?


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> I have finally caught up with the posts. Gwen: I am so sorry about your dog. He is certainly better off if you
> contemplated the pain it costs to perform such a service for them. The best medicine is a new pet to love. I haven't found mine yet, but recommend it. I would take 2 of Sam's as I have a large 1/4 acre lot, but couldn't afford all the shipping, certificates,crate etc. I'm sure that he will find placements for them by Christmas as this is the best time of year for it.
> Thank you all for the support, I know you all would help if we were closer. The hardest part is the lack of affordable transportation and the necessity due to widely spread services. One of the ministerial servants has come forward for my trip tomorrow.
> Still having trouble breathing and swallowing so hope the balloon can come out tomorrow and then maybe I'll be more comfortable again. Couldn't concentrate on anything long enough to accomplish any thing. So reading and knitting were not possible and even the computer games were not very entertaining. I don't know when I've been so uncomfortable even after major surgery which this was not. I'm still dehydrated as swallowing is such a difficulty, cuts off my air way and goes the wrong way. I hope to feel better before my next post so you don't have to listen to me whine. but I'm grateful for all the listening ears. I've never been ill before without nearby attentive neighbors. It is such a different world that we live in.
> Marlark Marge.


Prayers for you Marge! It sounds an awful 'remedy'.


----------



## jheiens

So good to hear from you, Marianne. We also had a good day yesterday--good food, good family time together.
Hopefully time for some knitting now. Good night, Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I would think it is very similar to buffalo.



margewhaples said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like moose. It pretty much tastes like moose. I guess it is a bit gamey tasting but much like a cow also. Maybe a bit stronger tasting than beef.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it like buffalo?
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Everyone, I haven't went through all the postings, sorry. Hope all had a great Thanksgiving. I had my son and his family. The boys were fun. I will miss my son when he leaves for Afghanistan on Sunday. When I asked his evil wife about coming here or us going over to their house to see the boys, she let me know snottily she will be too busy. I asked what do you mean by that? She said I said I will be too busy with the boys and walked out. I told DH I guess that means wwe won't get to see the boys again. Tim, my son heard it. I called today and Tim said he took care of it but if he's gone she'll do what she wants. DH said we'll just drop byn and too bad if she doesn't like it. How evil can someone be? Last time when Tim was in Iraq we didn't see the boys for a year. She won't get by with it this time.

Sam, I hope it's ok to ask, how old is Heidi? is she having trouble with this pregnancy? How far along is she? I will add her to my prayers. 
Thank you for the recipes. I'm going to make the salad tomorrow. We had left over turkey today. I think it taste even better today.

I better get going it's almost time to get the Suggies out to play. Prayers to all and my God bless you all. Until tomorrow.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Marge, I do hope you get the balloon out tomorrow. I feel so bad for you. I remember a terrible nose bleed I had one time and had to stuff my nose with tissue for a day and that drove me nuts. I can only imagine how much worse this is. All the best for you tomorrow.



margewhaples said:


> I have finally caught up with the posts. Gwen: I am so sorry about your dog. He is certainly better off if you
> contemplated the pain it costs to perform such a service for them. The best medicine is a new pet to love. I haven't found mine yet, but recommend it. I would take 2 of Sam's as I have a large 1/4 acre lot, but couldn't afford all the shipping, certificates,crate etc. I'm sure that he will find placements for them by Christmas as this is the best time of year for it.
> Thank you all for the support, I know you all would help if we were closer. The hardest part is the lack of affordable transportation and the necessity due to widely spread services. One of the ministerial servants has come forward for my trip tomorrow.
> Still having trouble breathing and swallowing so hope the balloon can come out tomorrow and then maybe I'll be more comfortable again. Couldn't concentrate on anything long enough to accomplish any thing. So reading and knitting were not possible and even the computer games were not very entertaining. I don't know when I've been so uncomfortable even after major surgery which this was not. I'm still dehydrated as swallowing is such a difficulty, cuts off my air way and goes the wrong way. I hope to feel better before my next post so you don't have to listen to me whine. but I'm grateful for all the listening ears. I've never been ill before without nearby attentive neighbors. It is such a different world that we live in.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Strawberry, she may pay for this behaviour some day. Seems to me there is a saying, what goes round comes round. I hope you get to see your grandchildren more often than you think. I miss my grandchildren very much but I do get to see them about every year or a year and a bit. My daughter is due in May, and she has not said if she wants me there or not. She always wanted me there in the past however the past couple of times I have been there, I have not had the finances to buy everything she wants for the kids so I have been told there is no room for me to stay. I think it is her boyfriend is not comfortable with me in the house. He is nice enough to me, but he likes his space. Don't we all? So I am not making any plans to be going. I am hoping to have a new business started and that will be my main excuse for not going. I will get back there for a visit within the year, but it will be when I can afford the time and the money to do it. Sounds harsh, but I would rather go see my Dad and then see them for a couple of days only. 
I wish your son well in Afghanistan, and pray he comes home safe and sound. We should be proud of our young ones that are serving over there. Dancer



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I haven't went through all the postings, sorry. Hope all had a great Thanksgiving. I had my son and his family. The boys were fun. I will miss my son when he leaves for Afghanistan on Sunday. When I asked his evil wife about coming here or us going over to their house to see the boys, she let me know snottily she will be too busy. I asked what do you mean by that? She said I said I will be too busy with the boys and walked out. I told DH I guess that means wwe won't get to see the boys again. Tim, my son heard it. I called today and Tim said he took care of it but if he's gone she'll do what she wants. DH said we'll just drop byn and too bad if she doesn't like it. How evil can someone be? Last time when Tim was in Iraq we didn't see the boys for a year. She won't get by with it this time.
> 
> Sam, I hope it's ok to ask, how old is Heidi? is she having trouble with this pregnancy? How far along is she? I will add her to my prayers.
> Thank you for the recipes. I'm going to make the salad tomorrow. We had left over turkey today. I think it taste even better today.
> 
> I better get going it's almost time to get the Suggies out to play. Prayers to all and my God bless you all. Until tomorrow.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well, it is finally starting to snow here. I think we are in for about 6 inches or so. I guess this is the start of our winter now. It is quite cold outside anyway. And it is windy. 
I have brought in my artificial tree and put it in the stand tonight and my tree skirt my mother made is under it and my angel on the top. I will do the rest of the tree tomorrow. I do not want to do all my decorating yet until Dec. but thought the tree should be put up now. Tommy and Frodo are curious about it as Tommy has never seen a Christmas Tree before and Frodo was a young puppy when he last saw one. Which reminds me, I have some angel decorations he messed up at that time, to mend. I also put my Nativity Scenes out on display and my door decoration up. I may be alone for Christmas, but it will look festive anyway. I guess if the snow is falling tomorrow, it will be a great day for doing the tree and doing more knitting. I may even put some Christmas Songs on. Anyone want to join me? Dancer


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Just got this announcement and wanted to share with you all. Larry Hagman has died on Friday, November 23, 2012. He was 81 years old. http://www.dallasnews.com/entertainment/celebrity-news/headlines/20121123-actor-larry-hagman-notorious-as-dallas-villain-j.r.-ewing-dies.ece


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am heading for bed now. I will see you all tomorrow. Sweet dreams and sleep tight. Many Hugs to you, one and all. Dancer


----------



## Joe P

I am making myself known after the Thansgiving day feast and the clean up and the put away finished. Our 6 including me had a wonderful sit down dinner. I did not take a picture but I hope at Christmas I can. I get to have a lighter preparation for that dinner. I loved the time we all had together and all the phone calls from the kids and the grands. Mother was regal in her new gown and she acted accordingly. I love her so. She was a good girl.

I speak weird about her I know but she is dear to my soul.

I have watched "My Fair Lady" and now "Camelot" two Lerner and Lowe musicals that I adore. 

I hope you all are well and happy. Take care and I will try to keep up this week. joe p.


----------



## jheiens

So good to hear from you, Joe. Congratulations on a very successful-sounding celebration of the holiday. I'm so glad the fellowship was so enjoyable for all there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay folks...here it is hot off the needles...the beret I started last night for step DD. Now to start on the cowl she wants.


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> sandy - healing energy winging it's way to glenn - when is the surgery?
> 
> just remember - you don't need to shovel the rain.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam the Sunny Toss sounds delicious however I'll pass on the blueberries. I hope everyone's Thanksgiving was wonderful. Off to a pre-surgery appointment for Glenn otherwise I wouldn't even venture out today and it is raining miserably. Will keep Heidi in my prayers. See you when I get back!
Click to expand...

Sam the surgery is going to be Dec. 13th it is actually going to be an EGD and colonoscopy (they can't do a regular colonoscopy as he feels everything so they have to do it through the regular OR). An EGD is an esophagogastroduodenoscopy a diagnostic endoscopic procedure that visualizes the upper part of the gastrointestinal tract (he has been having a lot of heartburn and want to see if anything else is going on).
So I am lining up knitting projects for that day in the hospital.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you joe - glad turkey day was a success and maybe you are taking it a bit easy today.

we will be looking for you.

sam



Joe P said:


> I am making myself known after the Thansgiving day feast and the clean up and the put away finished. Our 6 including me had a wonderful sit down dinner. I did not take a picture but I hope at Christmas I can. I get to have a lighter preparation for that dinner. I loved the time we all had together and all the phone calls from the kids and the grands. Mother was regal in her new gown and she acted accordingly. I love her so. She was a good girl.
> 
> I speak weird about her I know but she is dear to my soul.
> 
> I have watched "My Fair Lady" and now "Camelot" two Lerner and Lowe musicals that I adore.
> 
> I hope you all are well and happy. Take care and I will try to keep up this week. joe p.


----------



## iamsam

the beret is great gwen - love the color. i envy people that can knit so quickly.l

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay folks...here it is hot off the needles...the beret I started last night for step DD. Now to start on the cowl she wants.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Sq_Dancer said:


> Strawberry, she may pay for this behaviour some day. Seems to me there is a saying, what goes round comes round. I hope you get to see your grandchildren more often than you think. I miss my grandchildren very much but I do get to see them about every year or a year and a bit. My daughter is due in May, and she has not said if she wants me there or not. She always wanted me there in the past however the past couple of times I have been there, I have not had the finances to buy everything she wants for the kids so I have been told there is no room for me to stay. I think it is her boyfriend is not comfortable with me in the house. He is nice enough to me, but he likes his space. Don't we all? So I am not making any plans to be going. I am hoping to have a new business started and that will be my main excuse for not going. I will get back there for a visit within the year, but it will be when I can afford the time and the money to do it. Sounds harsh, but I would rather go see my Dad and then see them for a couple of days only.
> I wish your son well in Afghanistan, and pray he comes home safe and sound. We should be proud of our young ones that are serving over there. Dancer
> 
> Thank you Dancer. I understand what you are saying about your daughter. It's probably best to stay with your game plan of working on the business your starting and visit your Dad where you know you feel welcomed. My son in-law isn't the nicest guy and has my daughter upset with me for some reason so I haven't spoken to her or seen my GD in 3 years. I don't know what is going on with the younger generation. They don't know how important family is and can just toss them away like yesterdays trash specially like my DD and SIL they have so much education and think they are superior and my DIL the evil one is as dumb as a box of rocks ( sorry God forgive me) But sometimes you just have to accept what she says. My son Tim tells her when she lies and when she's not being nice. I feel so bad for my GS's the autistic one is Happy and doesn't know what she does but JMan yesterday looked at her with such hate it took me aback. He was always so sweet and kind but he is getting sullen and that hurts me to see. I hope we can get him away from her once in awhile to try and teach him to love and be kind again. I'm sorry for going on but I don't know what to do about this.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay folks...here it is hot off the needles...the beret I started last night for step DD. Now to start on the cowl she wants.


Cool beret. Thank you for sharing. You are awesome and fast. I just plug along.


----------



## Strawberry4u

I'm off to bed dear friends again....LOL


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh so beautiful. You do nice work. She will enjoy this.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay folks...here it is hot off the needles...the beret I started last night for step DD. Now to start on the cowl she wants.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> so glad it is them and not me - i would be lamenting about the moose. lol i am not a wild game eater - but i understand some people are and that is fine. i also realize that one does need to kill a few to keep their numbers managable - but i still feel sorry for the animal.
> 
> sam
> 
> [


I know what you mean- but the majority of us eat beef without worrying about the poor cow. Ligically it shouldn't be any different, but emotionally it is different.
I too will be keeping Heidi in our prayers. Assuming htings go well we will be almost as excited as you as the time approches judging by our response to the puppies. And of course Kate's Luke William.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam! will be keeping Heidi in the list of people we are praying for! The recipes sound interesting- I must bookmark them! Just got back from the post office- I have had two parcels go astray- unfortunately not tracked- but within the limit for compensation- over $200 worth missing, from my retail therapy when I was in Christchurch- bummer!
> Hope all are enjoying their day/ night/morning for Australia and us!


Oh no how terrible. And not one but 2 parcels, you'd think one would make it wouldn't you?


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I want to send this to my angel. She is every bit as glorious as the song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't think my DH would think that was noise- what a voice.
> And Jungle Bells with the muppetts was fun! Certainly an interesting combination.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Angel crochet pattern to adorn pillows etc. http://www.favecrafts.com/Christmas-Angels/Heavenly-Angel-Pillows/ml/1


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> *sigh* I know you are wanting snow to play in, so anytime that desire hits you, you come on up and see me but there is one stipulation on that. Usually the snow is around in the winter, so you couldnt play in it in the summer, which means you visit in the winter!! haha, such fun! (BTW, any aches and pains and arthritis is to be left in AZ otherwise you will have to stay inside and only have hot chocolate with me.)


Well I'm not exactly going to a WHite Christmas here! Something very wrong witht he weather here if that happens- a little in th ehills in October was unusual enough, let alone down on the plains in December (a day in the 20s Centigrade of course is a cool Christmas for us)


----------



## oddball

Sq_Dancer said:


> I just love presents that are made for me. Last year, I found out that B could do stained glass. So I asked him if he could make me an angel, thinking of a decoration for my tree. He made me a beautiful 8 inch high 3D angel. I treasure it. People do not often make things for each other anymore. Well some of us do, but it is not the normal now. People just go out and spend spend spend. Usually putting no thought to the gift at all. I cried when I got the angel. It was more than I had expected and I had not know B very long at that point.
> 
> Dancer- my hubbie also does stained glass and has made angels. I have them hanging in every room. I love them, can't get enough angels I say. Aren't we lucky to have such clever and thoughtful men. I thank God for him every day.


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> Congratulations on the new baby coming. I have one coming at end of May, so we will compare notes. Carley lost one a year ago also. She is doing well this time around though.
> So far, no snow here but it is definitely windy and getting colder. I will snuggle up and continue on my stocking. Then I have a ton of smaller projects to do. Have to mail them soon. Now let the party begin....


And more exciting news- congratulations, somehow I missed this and needed to go back and see who the other coming baby was.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> this is the message i got on the second one five.
> 
> sam
> 
> This video contains content from Warner Chappell and EMI, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
> 
> Yes, it is getting closer to Christmas and I have ordered a sleigh load of joy and happiness for everyone, and stockings full of peace and laughter to go with them! An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that message sometimes- but not qith this one. But other times I just get a blank screen with nothing coming up and no message either. No idea why- but I figure that i spend enough time on here as it is and missing a few just leaves me a bit more time!


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I have not ever shot a moose that is stressed because I know I wont enjoy the taste of it and no amount of spices will remove that taste. Ideally you drop the moose right in its tracks before it even gets ready to take a startled jump. Then it is moose steak supreme!


Does this mean you have shot moose? I've never shot a gun- I think I have held one once!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Yes Oddball, I feel so lucky I finally found a nice man. And I do give thanks for that. B had not made anything in about 5 years and I believe he has only made that angel for me. He did start on some spidermen for his grandsons but never finished them yet. He has talked about getting back into it and I am trying to encourage him to. He likes gardening and I truly would like to see him do this for the winter months to relax.



oddball said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love presents that are made for me. Last year, I found out that B could do stained glass. So I asked him if he could make me an angel, thinking of a decoration for my tree. He made me a beautiful 8 inch high 3D angel. I treasure it. People do not often make things for each other anymore. Well some of us do, but it is not the normal now. People just go out and spend spend spend. Usually putting no thought to the gift at all. I cried when I got the angel. It was more than I had expected and I had not know B very long at that point.
> 
> Dancer- my hubbie also does stained glass and has made angels. I have them hanging in every room. I love them, can't get enough angels I say. Aren't we lucky to have such clever and thoughtful men. I thank God for him every day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you darowil. It will be my third grandchild and all from my DD. It will be nice when the boys start having families. The youngest son is getting married in 2014 so hopefully it will not be too long after that that there is a little one. They have been dating for 8 years now so I figure that by the time they get married, it will not be too long before that happens. The oldest son has a ways to go before he is ready. But they all love kids.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new baby coming. I have one coming at end of May, so we will compare notes. Carley lost one a year ago also. She is doing well this time around though.
> So far, no snow here but it is definitely windy and getting colder. I will snuggle up and continue on my stocking. Then I have a ton of smaller projects to do. Have to mail them soon. Now let the party begin....
> 
> 
> 
> And more exciting news- congratulations, somehow I missed this and needed to go back and see who the other coming baby was.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here is a manly bib if one of our babies is a boy http://cherylsknitting.blogspot.ca/2010/11/manly-bib.html

And a cute hat, booties and mittens for him also http://www.pickles.no/small-and-clever

And for the girl baby http://sockpixie.blogspot.ca/2007/05/petit-chou-free-baby-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Key Cozy for scrap yarn and last minute stocking stuffers Free Key Cozy Pattern For Leftover Sock Yarn
Comes with a couple of video tutorials

http://knitfreedom.com/free-patterns/key-cozy-pattern-and-instructional-video


----------



## sassafras123

sam
An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone.

Sam, Heidi will be in my prayers. As for the snow the closest I want it is looking at it coat the Sierra Nevada mtns. About 15 miles away. We have had lovely 70 degree whether by noon. In afternoon chills off about 15-20 degrees. But noon great time to take dogs on long walk. Thanksgiving i was so grateful that Al's surg. Successful I even jogged 15 min. Then walked 45 min.
Desert Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer

So glad Al's surgery was successful. Sounds like you keep yourself fit. Something I should be doing also. 
I looked out my window this morning and there it was. White stuff. Not the abundance that was sent but about an inch and a half of it. It is the start I am afraid. I am with you, do not mind snow as long is it is in its proper place in the mountains. Then the skiiers and snow players can have their fun and we can just sit back and enjoy seeing it from afar.



sassafras123 said:


> sam
> An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone.
> 
> Sam, Heidi will be in my prayers. As for the snow the closest I want it is looking at it coat the Sierra Nevada mtns. About 15 miles away. We have had lovely 70 degree whether by noon. In afternoon chills off about 15-20 degrees. But noon great time to take dogs on long walk. Thanksgiving i was so grateful that Al's surg. Successful I even jogged 15 min. Then walked 45 min.
> Desert Joy


----------



## melyn

Does anyone remember him, was he just shown in UK?


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's beautiful....wish I had time to make one or two also. I know of a few young girls who would like them.
Nice work.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay folks...here it is hot off the needles...the beret I started last night for step DD. Now to start on the cowl she wants.


----------



## jonibee

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 23 November 12
> 
> I hope all of you have an excellent turkey day (of those who were celebrating thanksgiving)  did you eat too much. I didnt think I had until I stood up  I didnt even have room for pie. Phyllis dropped off the cherry pie this morning so I will have a piece of that.
> 
> I did go to the exs for dinner  a wonderful meal  she fixed the potatoes a little differently  I will ask her how she did them and let you know.
> 
> The temperature has dropped - a few snowflakes  lots of wind  about forty degrees. I fear our lovely fall days are over for now. It is also very grey  no sun  makes it feel colder than it actually is.
> 
> I need to get some new weatherproofing around my door  it lets in too much cold air  otherwise  when I close up the place is really snug. My living room faces southwest so I get a lot of sun which helps to heat my place  so my mr. slim really doesnt run that much. That reminds me  I need to get the filters out and clean them. It really filters the air.
> 
> Being that we all need something light in our diet after yesterday I thought the following recipe might work. I really think this is a salad you really dont need to do a whole lot of measuring (except for the dressing)  you might like more of one  less of another - its kind of a mix and match recipe - personally I would probably add some grated carrot for color. Anyhow  it should give your overfull tummy a break.
> 
> SUNNY TOSS
> Makes 6-8 servings
> 
> 3-4 cups torn fresh iceberg lettuce
> 3-4 cup torn fresh spinach (for people like Marianne you could substitute another kind of lettuce)
> ¼ cup sliced fresh mushrooms (I think I would put in more  I like mushrooms)
> ¼ cup red onion slices separated into rings (again I would add more  I really like onions)
> 2 cups assorted fresh citrus sections
> 2 tbsp crisp bacon crumbles (who measures bacon bits?)
> 
> DRESSING
> ½ cup cider vinegar
> 3 tablespoons oil
> ½ teaspoon sugar
> ½ teaspoon salt
> Dash of dry mustard
> 
> Toss greens, mushrooms and onion rings together.
> At serving time, add citrus and bacon.
> Combine all dressing ingredients and mix well
> Add only enough dressing to coat salad evenly
> 
> Gary and grandson alex went to town last night to but three 32 televisions at wally world. Alex needed a new one to use with his xbox  gary and Heidi wanted a new one in their bedroom and Phyllis wanted a new one for her family room. And they got them. Actually they got a rain check that I need to register yet today. They will be in before Christmas. I think they got home around two this morning  then alex had to be at work at menards at four-thirty. Ugh.
> 
> I didnt think Heidi was going to go shopping  that shows you how much I know about women  she left about nine this morning and isnt home yet  almost four in the afternoon. Lol I think she wanted to go to joanns - wanted to look at the flannel  she makes the best baby blankets  embroideries (that is spelled wrong) the babys name, weight, length and date of birth date on it. Usually some embroidery in each of the corners  they are two sided  one solid  one pattern of flannel. They are really quite lovely.
> 
> Speaking of baby blankets and babies  we are going to be blest with a new baby here come 20 june 13. If you would add Heidi to your prayer list I would appreciate it  I will be holding my breath  so to speak  until the baby is born. You know we lost landon james a year ago Tuesday  so some extra prayers would be appreciated.
> 
> I thought some muffins for breakfast would be nice.
> 
> BEST-EVER BLUEBERRY MUFFINS
> 
> 1-1/2 cups all purpose flour
> 1 tablespoon baking powder
> ½ teaspoon salt
> ¼ cup sugar
> 4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter  melted and cooled
> 1 large egg  beaten
> ¾ cup plus 2 tablespoons milk
> 1 cup blueberries
> 
> Preheat over to 400 degrees
> Line muffin pan with ten muffin cups of spray with nonstick cooking spray
> Fill empty cups halfway with water
> 
> Sift flour, baking powder and salt into a large bowl.
> Stir in sugar
> In a separate bowl whish together the melted butter, egg and milk.
> Pour wet ingredients over dry ingredients and whisk until just blended  mixture should be slightly lumpy.
> Add blueberries and stir just enough to combine.
> Divide batter evenly among prepared muffin cups
> Bake 18-24 minutes
> Remove from pan and transfer to wire rack to cool
> Best served warm  I might add with lots of butter and hot coffee.
> 
> I have a knitting question  I am knitting bailee a scarf with five colors of fun fur  she chose the colors  how do I hide the ends? I think it will show if I try to weave them in. should I just tie a knot and cut it close  I think it would work in and you wouldnt see it.  Will take any and all suggestions.
> 
> To all our Canadian friends who are getting mountains of snow right now  hope you have plenty of food stocked in and are nice and warm  when it snows like this it one does not need to feel guilty about kntting all day. But then  I never feel guilty about knitting.
> 
> Just read an interesting item on making turkey sandwiches with leftover turkey  to spread one piece of bread with mayo and sweet potato puree  I suppose you could just mash the sweet potato and put it on the bread. I thought it sounded really good.


I'm happy to hear that you had a nice Thanksgiving ..the recipes as always sound yummy. Congratulations on the news of a new baby to be born next year..will keep Heidi and the baby in my thoughts and prayers..it sounds like everyone will have a Merry Xmas with all those tvs. The baby flannel birth-announcement blankets sound very nice . We are expecting some snow next Tuesday here in the Northeast..I like the first snow but could do without it after that..it's nice around Christmas. Do you send Christmas cards or do you e-mail Xmas greetings. I still send them but not as much as in the past..to people that I don't see as often and of course to our family. It was nice hearing from you ..I do so enjoy your post and look forward to reading them..Have a nice weekend..


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I do not think he was in Canada but I could be wrong. We had Howdy Doody and Buffalo Bob. 




What was the name of this marionette?



melyn said:


> Does anyone remember him, was he just shown in UK?


----------



## melyn

he was called andy pandy, there was teddy and looby loo with him and he used to be on a programmed called watch with mother. The programme was on every day here in the uk, it didnt include andy pandy every day there was the wooden tops, picture book, muffin the mule and bill and ben the flowerpot men to name a few, now I'm going back far more years than I want lol. I remeber my mum was worried about my brother because he used to talk like the flowerpot men but sadly he grew out of it and could eventualy be understood,shame cos he gor everything he asked for after that, spoilt brat lol


Sq_Dancer said:


> I do not think he was in Canada but I could be wrong. We had Howdy Doody and Buffalo Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember him, was he just shown in UK?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I remember hearing the name Andy Pandy. I even recognize seeing a picture of him, but I do not think it ever came here. This is what I found online. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_Pandy Seems it was a British show. Here is a You Tube video clip 






melyn said:


> he was called andy pandy, there was teddy and looby loo with him and he used to be on a programmed called watch with mother. The programme was on every day here in the uk, it didnt include andy pandy every day there was the wooden tops, picture book, muffin the mule and bill and ben the flowerpot men to name a few, now I'm going back far more years than I want lol. I remeber my mum was worried about my brother because he used to talk like the flowerpot men but sadly he grew out of it and could eventualy be understood,shame cos he gor everything he asked for after that, spoilt brat lol
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think he was in Canada but I could be wrong. We had Howdy Doody and Buffalo Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember him, was he just shown in UK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

We had other icons in the Children's Entertainment also. 
Captain Kangaroo 









Friendly Giant 




Mr. Rogers 




Mr. Dressup 






Sq_Dancer said:


> I remember hearing the name Andy Pandy. I even recognize seeing a picture of him, but I do not think it ever came here. This is what I found online. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_Pandy Seems it was a British show. Here is a You Tube video clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was called andy pandy, there was teddy and looby loo with him and he used to be on a programmed called watch with mother. The programme was on every day here in the uk, it didnt include andy pandy every day there was the wooden tops, picture book, muffin the mule and bill and ben the flowerpot men to name a few, now I'm going back far more years than I want lol. I remeber my mum was worried about my brother because he used to talk like the flowerpot men but sadly he grew out of it and could eventualy be understood,shame cos he gor everything he asked for after that, spoilt brat lol
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think he was in Canada but I could be wrong. We had Howdy Doody and Buffalo Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember him, was he just shown in UK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well Maybe I will be knitting while I wait for them to arrive


----------



## stubbynose

Well good snowy day to everyone!! It is COLD and snowy out side my window and the house is quiet.The men are gone to work and I am here alone .the house is so quiet.
I thought I would congratulate all the great things that are going on inside the tea party..new pregnancies, good results from Dr.s, people going away on trips, Thanksgiving celebrations and Christmas gifts being completed!! What busy little elves you all have been,
I will also send prayers to all who need a little extra support this week from family upsets,to upcoming medical procedures to ill family members..may our extra support and hugs give you some extra strength and faith to keep positive.
I have finally caught up with this new tea party and I know I will have more reading to do later this afternoon as this party just picks up speed like a snow ball rolling down a hillI leave for an hour or 2 and have an hour of reading to do when I get back!! You all are such the party animals!! lol
Dancer you have me craving egg nog with a splash of coconut rum nowand short bread cookies.how am I ever going to diet with all this delicious temptations at every turn!!?? 
I have so much to do but can't do it today as I have a girl coming around 1 this afternoon for an interview ..I have advertised for my daycare re-opening and she is coming to talk with me. I hope it works out as I miss having kids around and really want to start working again. I have got the new house unpacked and ready to go so now I just have to get the kids !! So fingers crossed this will be a good match for all.
Well I must go as I have laundry to start and then have breakfast here myself!
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Peggy Groves

Good morning Sam and all my KP friends, we had a wonderfull Thanksgiving. I only had one disaster. I placed the sweet potato pie under the broiler for a second to toast the marshmallows. Got side tracked with the turkey that I forgot about them, smelled smoke. Pulled it out of the oven flaming and well charred and flaming.. There you have it "Sweet Potato Flambé". My daughter came to the recue and scooped it off replaced fresh marshmallows , retoasted and all was well. I did get a picture of the charred topping for memories sake. 
I have taught myself how to do The Magic Loop. Now I am learning how to knit two socks at a time on two circular needles. 
Just ordered a set of short tip Interchangable needles made by knitters pride from Web's yesterday for myself. 
Ambrosia recipe is so easy it's sinful. Meat of 3-2 nice oranges cut in pieces and about a cup of coconut or more to taste, chill. That's it. It is so refreshing for a light desert. 
I am trying to finish my Grande Satchel (pattern from Lion Brand) . Not crazy about how the handles are knitted. It stretches way too much. So I have to rethink what I want to do about that. Also working on my Turtleback Sweater which I started last spring. 
Now for my second cup of coffee.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I am making myself known after the Thansgiving day feast and the clean up and the put away finished. Our 6 including me had a wonderful sit down dinner. I did not take a picture but I hope at Christmas I can. I get to have a lighter preparation for that dinner. I loved the time we all had together and all the phone calls from the kids and the grands. Mother was regal in her new gown and she acted accordingly. I love her so. She was a good girl.
> 
> I speak weird about her I know but she is dear to my soul.
> 
> I have watched "My Fair Lady" and now "Camelot" two Lerner and Lowe musicals that I adore.
> 
> I hope you all are well and happy. Take care and I will try to keep up this week. joe p.


Hi Joe! Sounds like everything went smoothly and everyone was fed to their satisfaction! What do you do with the left-overs? Do you make turkey pie or turkey stew? It was wonderful for your children to call you and talk with you and the grandkids too! Your mother must have been very proud. It would be delightful to be the host for such a great lady. (You have always spoken so highly of her that she must be on equal footing with the Queen of England!)

My Fair Lady was a beautiful well done musical! I am glad you enjoyed it. See you later and pop on in when you can! Of course we know your place is usually spotlessly clean, but please do take it easy.


----------



## Linda888

My apologies for not finding the knitting tea party before, i just happened to stumble upon it and wondered what it was. How wonderful!!!!! We had a wonderful Thanksgiving and definitely ate too much. 

The weather here in Vermont had been in the low 50's for a few days now, rain has come this morning and temperatures are now falling. We are due for some snow and night time temps will be in the teens shortly. I so miss the colors when winter comes. 

The salad sounds wonderful and i remember that dressing from when i was growing up. It was the only salad dressing that was ever used. It brought back some childhood memories of large family gatherings with spaghetti and meatballs, garlic bread and salad with that dressing. Hmmm...i think i know what i will make for tomorrow nights dinner. 

Heidi and the new baby are in my payers! I hope everything goes well.

My husband is out hunting this morning, so i think that recipe of blueberry muffins is perfect. They are his favorite and i think he would enjoy coming home to some hot muffins. Thank you for the recipe's they are wonderful.

I still have not mastered knitting with fun fur. After i complete a project i try again. I am a little discouraged but will not give up. I am a new knitter, but i do notice that the more i knit, the more relaxed everything becomes and tensions aren't so tight. Hopefully soon i will be able to knit with it. I really want to make a "furry gypsycream bear. 

I so enjoyed reading this tea party post and all of the replies. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to send this to my angel. She is every bit as glorious as the song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't think my DH would think that was noise- what a voice.
> And Jungle Bells with the muppetts was fun! Certainly an interesting combination.
> 
> 
> 
> I find him very delightful and what a voice! I watched the David Foster show and was very taken with the Jingle Bells and Andrea Bocelli. Miss Piggy's adoration is completely focussed! (I did not know how else to send my angel my thoughts about her and my appreciation for her, so I posted it here and hope she will hear it too.)
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* I know you are wanting snow to play in, so anytime that desire hits you, you come on up and see me but there is one stipulation on that. Usually the snow is around in the winter, so you couldnt play in it in the summer, which means you visit in the winter!! haha, such fun! (BTW, any aches and pains and arthritis is to be left in AZ otherwise you will have to stay inside and only have hot chocolate with me.)
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not exactly going to a WHite Christmas here! Something very wrong witht he weather here if that happens- a little in th ehills in October was unusual enough, let alone down on the plains in December (a day in the 20s Centigrade of course is a cool Christmas for us)
Click to expand...

And the sun is coming out in bright aray this morning. Snow is sparkling. The air is still and quiet. It is -16'C (just above 0'F). My lil schnauzer patiently waits while I put her orange knitted snowsuit on her. Then she comes in covered in snow and happy as a pig in a poke! I have a mitten dryer rack that I put her snowsuit on to dry. I should knit her another one then she would have two snowsuits. :-D


----------



## handyandrea

Bag handles are always stretchy unless you line them with somethig. Two ways that work for me..... for a flat handle, knit twice the width inthe pattern, cut piece of webbing to same length and fold the knitted piece round it and slipstitch. For athinner handle, I cord with piping cord threaded through is good.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam! will be keeping Heidi in the list of people we are praying for! The recipes sound interesting- I must bookmark them! Just got back from the post office- I have had two parcels go astray- unfortunately not tracked- but within the limit for compensation- over $200 worth missing, from my retail therapy when I was in Christchurch- bummer!
> Hope all are enjoying their day/ night/morning for Australia and us!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no how terrible. And not one but 2 parcels, you'd think one would make it wouldn't you?
Click to expand...

And no sign of them in yesterday's post, at least I have found some of the dockets, and they will be well within the liability the post office will accept!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Does anyone remember him, was he just shown in UK?


I recall him from my years in the UK!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> he was called andy pandy, there was teddy and looby loo with him and he used to be on a programmed called watch with mother. The programme was on every day here in the uk, it didnt include andy pandy every day there was the wooden tops, picture book, muffin the mule and bill and ben the flowerpot men to name a few, now I'm going back far more years than I want lol. I remeber my mum was worried about my brother because he used to talk like the flowerpot men but sadly he grew out of it and could eventualy be understood,shame cos he gor everything he asked for after that, spoilt brat lol
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think he was in Canada but I could be wrong. We had Howdy Doody and Buffalo Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember him, was he just shown in UK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

do you recall Prudence Kitten? she was my favourite!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ever shot a moose that is stressed because I know I wont enjoy the taste of it and no amount of spices will remove that taste. Ideally you drop the moose right in its tracks before it even gets ready to take a startled jump. Then it is moose steak supreme!
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean you have shot moose? I've never shot a gun- I think I have held one once!
Click to expand...

Of course! My father taught me how to shoot before I was a teenager. The first time I shot the 22, it bucked so bad I saw stars from the ground and it was not even dark outside! (hummmph,,,,missed that rabbit BTW.) I was 32 when my father bought me a Chech. army rifle. It was a wedding present (I got married a few weeks later), and even though the wedding was not a shot-gun wedding, the irony of him buying me that rifle is not lost on me. (the ex was quiet the abusive man). My father taught my brothers and myself to shoot and hunt. The only one he never taught was my sister and she was just not into doing that sort of thing (she was a rebel and never listened to anything so it was just as well that she wasnt taught as guns are not toys and you have to know what you are doing with them, and what you can not do with them.)

I remember the year my baby brother was 2 1/2 years old. He had this stuffed pink rabbit that went everywhere with him. Mom had just set up the Christmas tree and the decorations were up. We heard "bang" "bang" shouted in this little voice from the living room. My lil bro had put his rabbit in behind the Christmas tree. When Mom asked him what was going on, he said he was "hunting rabbits." He looked very solemn at her and with a twinkle in his eyes, he asked her to cook the rabbit!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Stubbynose, so glad you are back. Guess since we have a cyber party and drinks and food, we can have a cyber workout class going as well. 




Come on, both men and women, get up and get ready. Lets Go!!!!!!



stubbynose said:


> Well good snowy day to everyone!! It is COLD and snowy out side my window and the house is quiet.The men are gone to work and I am here alone .the house is so quiet.
> I thought I would congratulate all the great things that are going on inside the tea party..new pregnancies, good results from Dr.s, people going away on trips, Thanksgiving celebrations and Christmas gifts being completed!! What busy little elves you all have been,
> I will also send prayers to all who need a little extra support this week from family upsets,to upcoming medical procedures to ill family members..may our extra support and hugs give you some extra strength and faith to keep positive.
> I have finally caught up with this new tea party and I know I will have more reading to do later this afternoon as this party just picks up speed like a snow ball rolling down a hillI leave for an hour or 2 and have an hour of reading to do when I get back!! You all are such the party animals!! lol
> Dancer you have me craving egg nog with a splash of coconut rum nowand short bread cookies.how am I ever going to diet with all this delicious temptations at every turn!!??
> I have so much to do but can't do it today as I have a girl coming around 1 this afternoon for an interview ..I have advertised for my daycare re-opening and she is coming to talk with me. I hope it works out as I miss having kids around and really want to start working again. I have got the new house unpacked and ready to go so now I just have to get the kids !! So fingers crossed this will be a good match for all.
> Well I must go as I have laundry to start and then have breakfast here myself!
> Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Linda
Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. Sam is our Host and I am sure he will give you a warm welcome also. You will find our Tea Parties are never ending. They go all week long and usually there is someone here to talk to. We share recipes, patterns, memories, music and just have a plain old good time. Aren't you sorry you did not find us sooner? Come by whenever you want to and pull up a chair and have a cup of tea or any other beverage you prefer. You will find this group one of the kindest, helpful and caring people there are so enjoy yourself.



Linda888 said:


> My apologies for not finding the knitting tea party before, i just happened to stumble upon it and wondered what it was. How wonderful!!!!! We had a wonderful Thanksgiving and definitely ate too much.
> 
> The weather here in Vermont had been in the low 50's for a few days now, rain has come this morning and temperatures are now falling. We are due for some snow and night time temps will be in the teens shortly. I so miss the colors when winter comes.
> 
> The salad sounds wonderful and i remember that dressing from when i was growing up. It was the only salad dressing that was ever used. It brought back some childhood memories of large family gatherings with spaghetti and meatballs, garlic bread and salad with that dressing. Hmmm...i think i know what i will make for tomorrow nights dinner.
> 
> Heidi and the new baby are in my payers! I hope everything goes well.
> 
> My husband is out hunting this morning, so i think that recipe of blueberry muffins is perfect. They are his favorite and i think he would enjoy coming home to some hot muffins. Thank you for the recipe's they are wonderful.
> 
> I still have not mastered knitting with fun fur. After i complete a project i try again. I am a little discouraged but will not give up. I am a new knitter, but i do notice that the more i knit, the more relaxed everything becomes and tensions aren't so tight. Hopefully soon i will be able to knit with it. I really want to make a "furry gypsycream bear.
> 
> I so enjoyed reading this tea party post and all of the replies. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Loved the Andrea Bocelli and David Foster Link very much. I love tenors with a passion. 
Well I have shovelled my part of the snow in the driveway. The rest is up to the people upstairs. The sun was starting to come out at the end of my shovelling. I will try to take a picture later. 
I have a song here that will amaze some of you, if you have not already heard it. It is Marie Osmond and I had no idea she had such a powerful voice until I heard this. It is a tribute to her son who committed suicide. I hope you also enjoy it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer




----------



## Gweniepooh

I truly am not a fast knitter; the pattern was very simple. Thank you. It is a free pattern.



RookieRetiree said:


> That's beautiful....wish I had time to make one or two also. I know of a few young girls who would like them.
> Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks...here it is hot off the needles...the beret I started last night for step DD. Now to start on the cowl she wants.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

FUNNY! LOL


Sq_Dancer said:


> Well Maybe I will be knitting while I wait for them to arrive


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Linda. The tea party will go on all week with a new beginning on Friday. Glad you found us. Don't hesitate to share; we are quite an ecclectic group.


----------



## Southern Gal

hi linda888, welcome to the t party. vermont is on my bucket list along with many other states i want to visit one day, always liked the eastern states, never been in that direction. one day maybe.
i guess i drank to much hot tea last night cause i laid in bed for an hr trying to sleep, finally i got up, to read, maddi (my yr old snorkie) kept going to the door ringing the bells to go out) we made several trips, i finally got her to potty, but i think her main objective was to get the egg shells i threw into the flower bed the other day. she can be such a brat. try reading and ignoring her and she starts nibbling up your leg or where ever she can reach. i pushed her back and the race was on then. finally bj got up and got in the recliner and i went to lay in bed to read (i am finishing up a good one by debbie macomber- Susannah's Garden) finally it all is coming together. i have been trying to get into a weave look dishcloth and just cant focus, i think other than working on a cowl for myself when i find the yarn i want, i had decided i was going to do more watercolor work this yr. i think now that i have done all my projects for stockings i am fizzled out. but i do plan to do myself a cowl. ok, bj is off, finally 3 days in a row and we are getting out of town a while. everyone take care.


----------



## iamsam

oddball - so glad to see you today - haven't heard from you for a while - hope you come back real soon.

sam



oddball said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love presents that are made for me. Last year, I found out that B could do stained glass. So I asked him if he could make me an angel, thinking of a decoration for my tree. He made me a beautiful 8 inch high 3D angel. I treasure it. People do not often make things for each other anymore. Well some of us do, but it is not the normal now. People just go out and spend spend spend. Usually putting no thought to the gift at all. I cried when I got the angel. It was more than I had expected and I had not know B very long at that point.
> 
> Dancer- my hubbie also does stained glass and has made angels. I have them hanging in every room. I love them, can't get enough angels I say. Aren't we lucky to have such clever and thoughtful men. I thank God for him every day.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

joy - so good to see you at the tea party - i'm with you - i like to see snow - far away - lol - except there are no mountains in ohio so guess we will have to put up with it.

yeah for al surgery - sending him lots of healing energy.

hope to see you again real soon,.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> sam
> An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone.
> 
> Sam, Heidi will be in my prayers. As for the snow the closest I want it is looking at it coat the Sierra Nevada mtns. About 15 miles away. We have had lovely 70 degree whether by noon. In afternoon chills off about 15-20 degrees. But noon great time to take dogs on long walk. Thanksgiving i was so grateful that Al's surg. Successful I even jogged 15 min. Then walked 45 min.
> Desert Joy


----------



## iamsam

i don't recognize him melyn - who is he?

sam



melyn said:


> Does anyone remember him, was he just shown in UK?


----------



## josephinemiller

I will certainly pray for Heidi. I hope she gives you a beautiful and healthy grandchild.


----------



## iamsam

jonibee - so good to see you - hope you had a good time - we would sure like to see you more often if you have time. we are here all week so do stop in for a cuppa.

i like to mail my christmas cards - just a thing with me. last year everyone got a dishrag with their card.

sam


----------



## iamsam

stubbynose - it is so good to see you - and we wish you great luck in opening hour new child care business. we hope you have time to stop for a cuppa - we'll be looking for you.

sam



stubbynose said:


> Well good snowy day to everyone!! It is COLD and snowy out side my window and the house is quiet.The men are gone to work and I am here alone .the house is so quiet.
> I thought I would congratulate all the great things that are going on inside the tea party..new pregnancies, good results from Dr.s, people going away on trips, Thanksgiving celebrations and Christmas gifts being completed!! What busy little elves you all have been,
> I will also send prayers to all who need a little extra support this week from family upsets,to upcoming medical procedures to ill family members..may our extra support and hugs give you some extra strength and faith to keep positive.
> I have finally caught up with this new tea party and I know I will have more reading to do later this afternoon as this party just picks up speed like a snow ball rolling down a hillI leave for an hour or 2 and have an hour of reading to do when I get back!! You all are such the party animals!! lol
> Dancer you have me craving egg nog with a splash of coconut rum nowand short bread cookies.how am I ever going to diet with all this delicious temptations at every turn!!??
> I have so much to do but can't do it today as I have a girl coming around 1 this afternoon for an interview ..I have advertised for my daycare re-opening and she is coming to talk with me. I hope it works out as I miss having kids around and really want to start working again. I have got the new house unpacked and ready to go so now I just have to get the kids !! So fingers crossed this will be a good match for all.
> Well I must go as I have laundry to start and then have breakfast here myself!
> Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## KateB

Just popping in quickly before my friend arrives and we go to visit 'the boy'! Thanks for the salad recipe, Sam, I really should eat more of it. Best wishes to Heidi too for a safe and happy pregnancy.... and to Dancer's daughter. I couldn't get back to sleep last night after wakening about 2am, so I read a lot of the posts then and now I've forgotten half of them.  Forgive me if I haven't responded to your post. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy weekend.


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! I've been up for awhile, but just got on KTP. Welcome to the newcomers, and welcome back to some been away friends. Prayers to all in need, especially for the moms-to-be and their babies. Catching up on some missed shows and knitting a little. Need to finish putting Thanksgiving away and getting out Christmas.


----------



## iamsam

good morning peggy - thanks for stopping by. re: your satchel handles - i have knit my daughter quite a few purses and she never has me knit the handles - she says they stretch and wear too quickly - she uses webbing that matches or at least goes with the color i used. it has really held up and looks good with the knit purse. i should add that the reason she didn't use a knit cover on the webbing is because it piled and got all yucky looking with use. the webbing looks nice all the time.

sam



Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and all my KP friends, we had a wonderfull Thanksgiving. I only had one disaster. I placed the sweet potato pie under the broiler for a second to toast the marshmallows. Got side tracked with the turkey that I forgot about them, smelled smoke. Pulled it out of the oven flaming and well charred and flaming.. There you have it "Sweet Potato Flambé". My daughter came to the recue and scooped it off replaced fresh marshmallows , retoasted and all was well. I did get a picture of the charred topping for memories sake.
> I have taught myself how to do The Magic Loop. Now I am learning how to knit two socks at a time on two circular needles.
> Just ordered a set of short tip Interchangable needles made by knitters pride from Web's yesterday for myself.
> Ambrosia recipe is so easy it's sinful. Meat of 3-2 nice oranges cut in pieces and about a cup of coconut or more to taste, chill. That's it. It is so refreshing for a light desert.
> I am trying to finish my Grande Satchel (pattern from Lion Brand) . Not crazy about how the handles are knitted. It stretches way too much. So I have to rethink what I want to do about that. Also working on my Turtleback Sweater which I started last spring.
> Now for my second cup of coffee.


----------



## iamsam

linda - i am knitting my granddaughter a scarf with fun fur - i find i knit a lot slower with it - mainly because i don't want to need to frog it - what a chore. i too find the tension difficult - i don't know if it is the type of yarn or what - it just seems to take me longer. will knit on the scarf some today. it is purple, green, silver, orange and red - it that order - stripes of ten rows each.

sam



Linda888 said:


> My apologies for not finding the knitting tea party before, i just happened to stumble upon it and wondered what it was. How wonderful!!!!! We had a wonderful Thanksgiving and definitely ate too much.
> 
> The weather here in Vermont had been in the low 50's for a few days now, rain has come this morning and temperatures are now falling. We are due for some snow and night time temps will be in the teens shortly. I so miss the colors when winter comes.
> 
> The salad sounds wonderful and i remember that dressing from when i was growing up. It was the only salad dressing that was ever used. It brought back some childhood memories of large family gatherings with spaghetti and meatballs, garlic bread and salad with that dressing. Hmmm...i think i know what i will make for tomorrow nights dinner.
> 
> Heidi and the new baby are in my payers! I hope everything goes well.
> 
> My husband is out hunting this morning, so i think that recipe of blueberry muffins is perfect. They are his favorite and i think he would enjoy coming home to some hot muffins. Thank you for the recipe's they are wonderful.
> 
> I still have not mastered knitting with fun fur. After i complete a project i try again. I am a little discouraged but will not give up. I am a new knitter, but i do notice that the more i knit, the more relaxed everything becomes and tensions aren't so tight. Hopefully soon i will be able to knit with it. I really want to make a "furry gypsycream bear.
> 
> I so enjoyed reading this tea party post and all of the replies. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## iamsam

we need a picture of said dog in snow suit.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* I know you are wanting snow to play in, so anytime that desire hits you, you come on up and see me but there is one stipulation on that. Usually the snow is around in the winter, so you couldnt play in it in the summer, which means you visit in the winter!! haha, such fun! (BTW, any aches and pains and arthritis is to be left in AZ otherwise you will have to stay inside and only have hot chocolate with me.)
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not exactly going to a WHite Christmas here! Something very wrong witht he weather here if that happens- a little in th ehills in October was unusual enough, let alone down on the plains in December (a day in the 20s Centigrade of course is a cool Christmas for us)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the sun is coming out in bright aray this morning. Snow is sparkling. The air is still and quiet. It is -16'C (just above 0'F). My lil schnauzer patiently waits while I put her orange knitted snowsuit on her. Then she comes in covered in snow and happy as a pig in a poke! I have a mitten dryer rack that I put her snowsuit on to dry. I should knit her another one then she would have two snowsuits. :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've had that happen --- really smells up the kitchen. Nothing like burnt sugar!! Good recovery!!

Would lining the satchel handles help - they mignht not stretch so much then.

Came back to edit -- just saw where others had the same idea ---- Sam, love the idea of just using the webbing. I made several market bags that are huge and knitted the straps - I know I'll use the webbing on the inside and just whipstitch around them. Don't think the cotton will pill as much as some of the other yarns and it won't be next to the shoulder, but above the mesh so should be okay. And, it's not like the Market bags get used every day either so should be fine. Thanks for the idea.



Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and all my KP friends, we had a wonderfull Thanksgiving. I only had one disaster. I placed the sweet potato pie under the broiler for a second to toast the marshmallows. Got side tracked with the turkey that I forgot about them, smelled smoke. Pulled it out of the oven flaming and well charred and flaming.. There you have it "Sweet Potato Flambé". My daughter came to the recue and scooped it off replaced fresh marshmallows , retoasted and all was well. I did get a picture of the charred topping for memories sake.
> I have taught myself how to do The Magic Loop. Now I am learning how to knit two socks at a time on two circular needles.
> Just ordered a set of short tip Interchangable needles made by knitters pride from Web's yesterday for myself.
> Ambrosia recipe is so easy it's sinful. Meat of 3-2 nice oranges cut in pieces and about a cup of coconut or more to taste, chill. That's it. It is so refreshing for a light desert.
> I am trying to finish my Grande Satchel (pattern from Lion Brand) . Not crazy about how the handles are knitted. It stretches way too much. So I have to rethink what I want to do about that. Also working on my Turtleback Sweater which I started last spring.
> Now for my second cup of coffee.


----------



## jheiens

Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy


----------



## Ask4j

Wow I'm abolutely exhausted--just watching this video!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Stubbynose, so glad you are back. Guess since we have a cyber party and drinks and food, we can have a cyber workout class going as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, both men and women, get up and get ready. Lets Go!!!!!!


[/quote]

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

The question is, did you burn up the calories while you watched it? LOL



Ask4j said:


> Wow I'm abolutely exhausted--just watching this video!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stubbynose, so glad you are back. Guess since we have a cyber party and drinks and food, we can have a cyber workout class going as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, both men and women, get up and get ready. Lets Go!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:[/quote]


----------



## Karena

Thanks for the "party" today. The salad looks great, I may do one with some turkey and citrus. Got to get that bird out of the fridge, too tempting. I think I will skip the turkey and noodle casserole this year. It is time for a serious diet. Right after I have my one sandwich, white bread, mayo, turkey breast and iceberg lettuce. The rest gets diced with a little curry and sweet relish. Great on homestyle dinner rolls. I put a little cranberry on the side. Reminds me of home. 
Have a good weekend and get that house insulation plugged up, your utilities must be staggering. They are in CA and it is 75 outside.


----------



## redriet60

Sq_Dancer said:


> Key Cozy for scrap yarn and last minute stocking stuffers Free Key Cozy Pattern For Leftover Sock Yarn
> Comes with a couple of video tutorials
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/free-patterns/key-cozy-pattern-and-instructional-video


Thank you for sharing that website Dancer, there is a lot of info there. You got me all sidetracked (LOL) now I'm behind on the KTP, luckily it's not too bad. I love that there will be new babies and I will definitely pray for both Heidi and Carley and their babies. Still cleaning up after Thanks Giving, every time I put everything away, then someone wants to eat and it starts all over again. At least I don't have to cook for a few days, there are plenty of left overs. I love the holidays, good family time, I feel bad for some of us here who are having trouble in there family and don't get to see children or grand children, I feel blessed. My family has its rough days but we get along most of the time.


----------



## donmaur

a wonderful warm sunny alberta day here, just finished an angel food- uses 12 egg whites but had to sit down to beat them stiff. this afternoon cookies are on the menu if i can do it. off to the specialist monday for results of mri and will keep everyone informed thanks for all your prayers on here
donmaur


----------



## iamsam

i felt so rejuvanated ask4j just watching this video - lolololol.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Wow I'm abolutely exhausted--just watching this video!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stubbynose, so glad you are back. Guess since we have a cyber party and drinks and food, we can have a cyber workout class going as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, both men and women, get up and get ready. Lets Go!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

josephine - my goodness we are glad to see you - if i remember correctly you are our only kniting tea drinker from delaware - so welcome - come sit a spell and add to the convesation - we love lots of voices in the conversation - makes it much more interesting. we'll be looking for you.

sam



josephinemiller said:


> I will certainly pray for Heidi. I hope she gives you a beautiful and healthy grandchild.


----------



## iamsam

redriet60 - think that sounds like a normal family - lol. glad you stopped by - always good to hear from you - hope you stop by again real soon.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key Cozy for scrap yarn and last minute stocking stuffers Free Key Cozy Pattern For Leftover Sock Yarn
> Comes with a couple of video tutorials
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/free-patterns/key-cozy-pattern-and-instructional-video
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing that website Dancer, there is a lot of info there. You got me all sidetracked (LOL) now I'm behind on the KTP, luckily it's not too bad. I love that there will be new babies and I will definitely pray for both Heidi and Carley and their babies. Still cleaning up after Thanks Giving, every time I put everything away, then someone wants to eat and it starts all over again. At least I don't have to cook for a few days, there are plenty of left overs. I love the holidays, good family time, I feel bad for some of us here who are having trouble in there family and don't get to see children or grand children, I feel blessed. My family has its rough days but we get along most of the time.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

donmaur - i'm coming for a piece of cake - you don't even need to ice it - love angel food cake plain - or dipped in chocolate.

please keep us in the loop as to what you learn from the specialist on monday - sending you bushels of healing energy.

sam



donmaur said:


> a wonderful warm sunny alberta day here, just finished an angel food- uses 12 egg whites but had to sit down to beat them stiff. this afternoon cookies are on the menu if i can do it. off to the specialist monday for results of mri and will keep everyone informed thanks for all your prayers on here
> donmaur


----------



## domesticgod

Sam, when I made scarves with eyelash yarn and I needed to add another skein or change color, I just knitted with both strands. It made a nice transition from one color to the next and it made for easy joining rather than trying to weave in ends or deal with knots


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.


----------



## Sandy

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* I know you are wanting snow to play in, so anytime that desire hits you, you come on up and see me but there is one stipulation on that. Usually the snow is around in the winter, so you couldnt play in it in the summer, which means you visit in the winter!! haha, such fun! (BTW, any aches and pains and arthritis is to be left in AZ otherwise you will have to stay inside and only have hot chocolate with me.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not exactly going to a WHite Christmas here! Something very wrong witht he weather here if that happens- a little in th ehills in October was unusual enough, let alone down on the plains in December (a day in the 20s Centigrade of course is a cool Christmas for us)
Click to expand...

darowil try this site if you want a white Christmas:

http://www.pusher.com.au/clients/pusher-christmas-2011

you get the white without the cold!


----------



## shepherd

I have been a KP fan for a while - never took the time to join the Tea Party. But since I had a mild heart attack in October (at a sheep show, no less) I am taking more time to smell the roses, so to speak. I always looked at KP as a friendly place, but KPT is over the top! Sam, you are such a nice guy - a good word for everyone. I will tune in more often now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shepard so glad you've come to the KTP! I hope your recovery has gone well. Wecome!


shepherd said:


> I have been a KP fan for a while - never took the time to join the Tea Party. But since I had a mild heart attack in October (at a sheep show, no less) I am taking more time to smell the roses, so to speak. I always looked at KP as a friendly place, but KPT is over the top! Sam, you are such a nice guy - a good word for everyone. I will tune in more often now.


----------



## darowil

melyn said:


> he was called andy pandy, there was teddy and looby loo with him and he used to be on a programmed called watch with mother. The programme was on every day here in the uk, it didnt include andy pandy every day there was the wooden tops, picture book, muffin the mule and bill and ben the flowerpot men to name a few, now I'm going back far more years than I want lol. I remeber my mum was worried about my brother because he used to talk like the flowerpot men but sadly he grew out of it and could eventualy be understood,shame cos he gor everything he asked for after that, spoilt brat lol
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think he was in Canada but I could be wrong. We had Howdy Doody and Buffalo Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember him, was he just shown in UK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I thought it was Andy Pandy, but I was thrown by the fact that he was a puppet- I only remember him in a book so he looked a bit different- enough to have me unsure of myself although my immediate reaction was Andy Pandy


----------



## Pontuf

donmaur - you just made me crave a homemade angel food cake! I'm going to make one right now with 12 egg whites. No need for frosting or extras. It's just THE BEST all by itself! Then with the 12 yolks tomorrow we will make creme brulee or lemon curd. YUM!


----------



## Pontuf

OH Gwenie there's your fabulous embroidery machine making beautiful angels!!!!
LUCKY you!!!!!! I want this machine soooo bad!!!.

pilgrim pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.


----------



## Pontuf

Gwenie I can't remember, is it a Viking or Bernina????


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> we need a picture of said dog in snow suit.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* I know you are wanting snow to play in, so anytime that desire hits you, you come on up and see me but there is one stipulation on that. Usually the snow is around in the winter, so you couldnt play in it in the summer, which means you visit in the winter!! haha, such fun! (BTW, any aches and pains and arthritis is to be left in AZ otherwise you will have to stay inside and only have hot chocolate with me.)
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not exactly going to a WHite Christmas here! Something very wrong witht he weather here if that happens- a little in th ehills in October was unusual enough, let alone down on the plains in December (a day in the 20s Centigrade of course is a cool Christmas for us)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the sun is coming out in bright aray this morning. Snow is sparkling. The air is still and quiet. It is -16'C (just above 0'F). My lil schnauzer patiently waits while I put her orange knitted snowsuit on her. Then she comes in covered in snow and happy as a pig in a poke! I have a mitten dryer rack that I put her snowsuit on to dry. I should knit her another one then she would have two snowsuits. :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You just may get your wish! Today after mass I went to the store and bought a digital camera! I do believe my old one is not good anymore as I can take two pictures with it and then it tells me to change the batteries. It does this even if the batteries are brand new. It is old anyways and needed to be replaced. Now I just need to understand the instructions -- the fine print gets smaller every year and the rest of the printed page is so small that I get half way done reading through the instructions before I realize that it doesnt make any sense to me at all. It is at this point that I know I need to find the English instructions. *sigh* life can be so difficult for someone who is thinking she some how needs to be bilingual. Did someone say hope springs eternal? haha,


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ask4j said:


> Wow I'm abolutely exhausted--just watching this video!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stubbynose, so glad you are back. Guess since we have a cyber party and drinks and food, we can have a cyber workout class going as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, both men and women, get up and get ready. Lets Go!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:[/quote]

And the best part of virtual workouts is that the body does not ache afterwards!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is a viking. I love it.



Pontuf said:


> Gwenie I can't remember, is it a Viking or Bernina????


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oops...double posted. ]


----------



## Gweniepooh

I know this sounds silly but DD moved into my craft room to sit with me while doing her homework. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. She made the comment that she really doesn't want to go back to campus tomorrow but knows at least she will be home in about 2 weeks. Ahhhhh.

You can't see all the boxes and shelves filled with yarn but believe me it is there! LOL


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ever shot a moose that is stressed because I know I wont enjoy the taste of it and no amount of spices will remove that taste. Ideally you drop the moose right in its tracks before it even gets ready to take a startled jump. Then it is moose steak supreme!
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean you have shot moose? I've never shot a gun- I think I have held one once!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! My father taught me how to shoot before I was a teenager. The first time I shot the 22, it bucked so bad I saw stars from the ground and it was not even dark outside! (hummmph,,,,missed that rabbit BTW.) I was 32 when my father bought me a Chech. army rifle. It was a wedding present (I got married a few weeks later), and even though the wedding was not a shot-gun wedding, the irony of him buying me that rifle is not lost on me. (the ex was quiet the abusive man). My father taught my brothers and myself to shoot and hunt. The only one he never taught was my sister and she was just not into doing that sort of thing (she was a rebel and never listened to anything so it was just as well that she wasnt taught as guns are not toys and you have to know what you are doing with them, and what you can not do with them.)
> 
> I remember the year my baby brother was 2 1/2 years old. He had this stuffed pink rabbit that went everywhere with him. Mom had just set up the Christmas tree and the decorations were up. We heard "bang" "bang" shouted in this little voice from the living room. My lil bro had put his rabbit in behind the Christmas tree. When Mom asked him what was going on, he said he was "hunting rabbits." He looked very solemn at her and with a twinkle in his eyes, he asked her to cook the rabbit!
Click to expand...

It's a different world to me- although I know husband used to shoot rabbits, I don't know if htey ever shot anything bigger (and rabbits area huge pest here so as a farmers son he was helping decrease the populations.) My FIL could never really get up any enthusiasm for my youngest daughters pet rabbits- they were nothing more than a pest that needed killing. Its is rather ironic that it was his other son responsible for her love of rabbits. When she was 18 months old he won a stuffed rabbit and gave it to the girls, well Vicky grabbed him and he was hers from then on and has played a central part in her life since. He used to have birthday parties every year- and he even came here a few years ago for his 21st. He also went to Vicky's wedding, though that I must admit was my husband orginally, but after he turned up at the church Vicky made sure he went to the reception- and he became the centre of one of the speeches. But her love of Big Bunny overflowed into rabbits so she has had a number of pet rabbits. Hence us currently looking after one rabbit while they are away for 4 months.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> . i think now that i have done all my projects for stockings i am fizzled out. but i do plan to do myself a cowl. ok, bj is off, finally 3 days in a row and we are getting out of town a while. everyone take care.


I hope you have a great few days and come back feeling refreshed- a few days to yourselves are needed after your last few months.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Just popping in quickly before my friend arrives and we go to visit 'the boy'! Thanks for the salad recipe, Sam, I really should eat more of it. Best wishes to Heidi too for a safe and happy pregnancy.... and to Dancer's daughter. I couldn't get back to sleep last night after wakening about 2am, so I read a lot of the posts then and now I've forgotten half of them.  Forgive me if I haven't responded to your post. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy weekend.


And how is the newest KTPs grandchild?


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> The question is, did you burn up the calories while you watched it? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm abolutely exhausted--just watching this video!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stubbynose, so glad you are back. Guess since we have a cyber party and drinks and food, we can have a cyber workout class going as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, both men and women, get up and get ready. Lets Go!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

[/quote]

If reading recipes puts on weight than watching exercise cleary takes it off!

I woke early today, it is now 6.40am (Sunday) and I might go off for a walk and grab a coffee. We need to go an eveining church service today so have the morning free. Will watch the cricket on TV today (BTW no sunburn from my day in the sun- clearly I slp, slop slapped adequately) and try and finsih th eheel of the mate to the colourful socks I osted last week- I need the needle it is on!


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* I know you are wanting snow to play in, so anytime that desire hits you, you come on up and see me but there is one stipulation on that. Usually the snow is around in the winter, so you couldnt play in it in the summer, which means you visit in the winter!! haha, such fun! (BTW, any aches and pains and arthritis is to be left in AZ otherwise you will have to stay inside and only have hot chocolate with me.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not exactly going to a WHite Christmas here! Something very wrong witht he weather here if that happens- a little in th ehills in October was unusual enough, let alone down on the plains in December (a day in the 20s Centigrade of course is a cool Christmas for us)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> darowil try this site if you want a white Christmas:
> 
> http://www.pusher.com.au/clients/pusher-christmas-2011
> 
> you get the white without the cold!
Click to expand...

And very appropriately for the weather the snow isn't settling! It is actually cold here right now, I have put something warmer on but won't stay that way (by cold that is comparatively 15C, about 58F, excepting 31-88F- today).
I still find it amazing that it could so quickly bring up my house.


----------



## darowil

shepherd said:


> I have been a KP fan for a while - never took the time to join the Tea Party. But since I had a mild heart attack in October (at a sheep show, no less) I am taking more time to smell the roses, so to speak. I always looked at KP as a friendly place, but KPT is over the top! Sam, you are such a nice guy - a good word for everyone. I will tune in more often now.


By all means come back- but it is even worse than the rest of KP for spending time here!


----------



## Pontuf

I am so jealous!

xo



Gweniepooh said:


> This is a viking. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenie I can't remember, is it a Viking or Bernina????
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

This is a DREAM craft room!!! So much room! And all the right machines!



Gweniepooh said:


> I know this sounds silly but DD moved into my craft room to sit with me while doing her homework. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. She made the comment that she really doesn't want to go back to campus tomorrow but knows at least she will be home in about 2 weeks. Ahhhhh.
> 
> You can't see all the boxes and shelves filled with yarn but believe me it is there! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pontuf you can come play on it anytime. We can sit and knit and embroidery to our hearts delight.


Pontuf said:


> I am so jealous!
> 
> xo
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a viking. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenie I can't remember, is it a Viking or Bernina????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> You just may get your wish! Today after mass I went to the store and bought a digital camera! I do believe my old one is not good anymore as I can take two pictures with it and then it tells me to change the batteries. It does this even if the batteries are brand new. It is old anyways and needed to be replaced. Now I just need to understand the instructions -- the fine print gets smaller every year and the rest of the printed page is so small that I get half way done reading through the instructions before I realize that it doesnt make any sense to me at all. It is at this point that I know I need to find the English instructions. *sigh* life can be so difficult for someone who is thinking she some how needs to be bilingual. Did someone say hope springs eternal? haha,


What fun to have a new toy- at least it comes with instructions. Not like computers these days- you need to know how to use the thing to get the user instructions for it! But so often these days the instructions are online- at least you can increase the font size! and maybe even specify which language.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Benefit of DH having inherited a very large, very old farmhouse. Of course it is h*** to heat but I certainly don't mind being chilly since I have so much space. Again, you can come visit in GA anytime; I have family in Gilbert,AZ and you can drag them along. LOL


Pontuf said:


> This is a DREAM craft room!!! So much room! And all the right machines!
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this sounds silly but DD moved into my craft room to sit with me while doing her homework. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. She made the comment that she really doesn't want to go back to campus tomorrow but knows at least she will be home in about 2 weeks. Ahhhhh.
> 
> You can't see all the boxes and shelves filled with yarn but believe me it is there! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

WOW!!!! I love them. 



Gweniepooh said:


> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.


----------



## Pontuf

Thank you Gwenie! Sounds divine!

pilgrim pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Pontuf you can come play on it anytime. We can sit and knit and embroidery to our hearts delight.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous!
> 
> xo
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a viking. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenie I can't remember, is it a Viking or Bernina????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

I'll bring your relatives in Gilbert along with my little Viking Fresia...

pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Benefit of DH having inherited a very large, very old farmhouse. Of course it is h*** to heat but I certainly don't mind being chilly since I have so much space. Again, you can come visit in GA anytime; I have family in Gilbert,AZ and you can drag them along. LOL
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a DREAM craft room!!! So much room! And all the right machines!
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this sounds silly but DD moved into my craft room to sit with me while doing her homework. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. She made the comment that she really doesn't want to go back to campus tomorrow but knows at least she will be home in about 2 weeks. Ahhhhh.
> 
> You can't see all the boxes and shelves filled with yarn but believe me it is there! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Shepherd, so nice you are smelling the roses now. We love having you drop in and have a wonderful cup of tea with us. What kind do you like? Please come back soon and enjoy the fun in here. Dancer



shepherd said:


> I have been a KP fan for a while - never took the time to join the Tea Party. But since I had a mild heart attack in October (at a sheep show, no less) I am taking more time to smell the roses, so to speak. I always looked at KP as a friendly place, but KPT is over the top! Sam, you are such a nice guy - a good word for everyone. I will tune in more often now.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just may get your wish! Today after mass I went to the store and bought a digital camera! I do believe my old one is not good anymore as I can take two pictures with it and then it tells me to change the batteries. It does this even if the batteries are brand new. It is old anyways and needed to be replaced. Now I just need to understand the instructions -- the fine print gets smaller every year and the rest of the printed page is so small that I get half way done reading through the instructions before I realize that it doesnt make any sense to me at all. It is at this point that I know I need to find the English instructions. *sigh* life can be so difficult for someone who is thinking she some how needs to be bilingual. Did someone say hope springs eternal? haha,
> 
> 
> 
> What fun to have a new toy- at least it comes with instructions. Not like computers these days- you need to know how to use the thing to get the user instructions for it! But so often these days the instructions are online- at least you can increase the font size! and maybe even specify which language.
Click to expand...

haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html

BTW, Sam, your grandson's would love you to knit this for them! ;-)


----------



## Pontuf

and my Bernina seger which I use once every few years and have to keep taking classes because I can't remember how to use it or thread it!!!




Pontuf said:


> I'll bring your relatives in Gilbert along with my little Viking Fresia...
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benefit of DH having inherited a very large, very old farmhouse. Of course it is h*** to heat but I certainly don't mind being chilly since I have so much space. Again, you can come visit in GA anytime; I have family in Gilbert,AZ and you can drag them along. LOL
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a DREAM craft room!!! So much room! And all the right machines!
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this sounds silly but DD moved into my craft room to sit with me while doing her homework. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. She made the comment that she really doesn't want to go back to campus tomorrow but knows at least she will be home in about 2 weeks. Ahhhhh.
> 
> You can't see all the boxes and shelves filled with yarn but believe me it is there! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Come back often Shepherd, we have so much to share!
Hope you have recouped 100%. What are you knitting????

pilgrim pontuf



shepherd said:


> I have been a KP fan for a while - never took the time to join the Tea Party. But since I had a mild heart attack in October (at a sheep show, no less) I am taking more time to smell the roses, so to speak. I always looked at KP as a friendly place, but KPT is over the top! Sam, you are such a nice guy - a good word for everyone. I will tune in more often now.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Gweniepooh said:


> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.


How beautiful!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL. I had a serger that I actually found at a yard sale and ordered a manual for it online. Got it threaded ONCE; never used it and finally gave it to a friend that sews all the time.



Pontuf said:


> and my Bernina seger which I use once every few years and have to keep taking classes because I can't remember how to use it or thread it!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hello Everyone! I wanted to stop in to say Hello before I'm off to do laundry and other house work. I so enjoy our group and our great Leader and Host Sam. I want to send Healing prayers to all that need it. It won't be long and we'll be able to say Merry Christmas. I for one is keeping Christ in Christmas. That is what it's all about to begin with.
Until later,Have a great on my friends.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> This is a viking. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenie I can't remember, is it a Viking or Bernina????
Click to expand...

I LOVE my husqvarna (Viking) they are wonderful machines. I do a lot of free motion quilting on mine. I have had two freesias over the years. they are great.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've used mine also for free motion quilting. Haven't made a quilt in several years though. Could have something to do with the fact that I'm currently obsessed with KNITTING. LOL


Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a viking. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenie I can't remember, is it a Viking or Bernina????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE my husqvarna (Viking) they are wonderful machines. I do a lot of free motion quilting on mine. I have had two freesias over the years. they are great.
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

Glad to be back Ohio Joy !!! it's amazing how one misses the tea party after just a day or 2.. everyone here is just so friendly and informativeI love it here!!! have a great day !!!



jheiens said:


> Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Stubby, How was your grandson's Birthday party and was his SMASH cake a hit? Hope you have pictures to share.



stubbynose said:


> Glad to be back Ohio Joy !!! it's amazing how one misses the tea party after just a day or 2.. everyone here is just so friendly and informativeI love it here!!! have a great day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

WOW.these are absolutely gorgeousangels are one of my favourites..have them here in the house all year around!!! Lovely workI will own a embroidery machine someday.. I love to hit the sewing machine stores and I sit and drool over them all the time!!! My husband has been forewarned there will be one coming here to my craft room before I leave this earth!!! LOL I will continue to drool over these until then..thanks for posting these!!! 



Gweniepooh said:


> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok, get knitting. Here are some Christmas Lights to knit. They look so cool. http://kimberlychapman.com/crafts/knit-patterns-christmaslights.html


----------



## stubbynose

That makes 2 of us Pontuf !! I drool over them all the time.


Pontuf said:


> OH Gwenie there's your fabulous embroidery machine making beautiful angels!!!!
> LUCKY you!!!!!! I want this machine soooo bad!!!.
> 
> pilgrim pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

I have this pattern and thought I would do a few this yearnot sure this will happen now..oh well there is always next year!!! LOL



Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, get knitting. Here are some Christmas Lights to knit. They look so cool. http://kimberlychapman.com/crafts/knit-patterns-christmaslights.html


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> BTW, Sam, your grandson's would love you to knit this for them! ;-)


In fact if I did them in Jaunary (around workshops etc) I maybe have them for my daughter when she returns from her trip away (but then maybe I would need to do SIL some too?) And I already have a busy Jaunary. 
But starting from what you posted it could sure be done.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> I've used mine also for free motion quilting. Haven't made a quilt in several years though. Could have something to do with the fact that I'm currently obsessed with KNITTING. LOL
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a viking. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenie I can't remember, is it a Viking or Bernina????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE my husqvarna (Viking) they are wonderful machines. I do a lot of free motion quilting on mine. I have had two freesias over the years. they are great.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is my problem too - I have been knitting for the past two years and not doing the art quilting any more but if you want a nice machine the Viking is one.


----------



## stubbynose

Hey Dancer: Eastons 1st birthday was a lot of fun but sadly he was sick as a dog.strep throat and double ear infection.thank goodness for medication!!! Even with his illness he had a good time with the presents and with his smash cake..he was covered in black icing but loved digging into it and eating the cake!!! 
Mommy told him to enjoy this once a year cake smashing because it would not be happening every time he had cake!!! lets just say the floor was covered in cake!!! A great time had by all!!!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Stubby, How was your grandson's Birthday party and was his SMASH cake a hit? Hope you have pictures to share.
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be back Ohio Joy !!! it's amazing how one misses the tea party after just a day or 2.. everyone here is just so friendly and informativeI love it here!!! have a great day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Post pictures.....



stubbynose said:


> Hey Dancer: Eastons 1st birthday was a lot of fun but sadly he was sick as a dog.strep throat and double ear infection.thank goodness for medication!!! Even with his illness he had a good time with the presents and with his smash cake..he was covered in black icing but loved digging into it and eating the cake!!!
> Mommy told him to enjoy this once a year cake smashing because it would not be happening every time he had cake!!! lets just say the floor was covered in cake!!! A great time had by all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stubby, How was your grandson's Birthday party and was his SMASH cake a hit? Hope you have pictures to share.
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be back Ohio Joy !!! it's amazing how one misses the tea party after just a day or 2.. everyone here is just so friendly and informativeI love it here!!! have a great day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

I will soon Dancer ..haven't even downloaded them onto my computer yet..but when I do I will share with everyone here at the party!!! Lie here at home has been just so busy.I need a vacation to get over the house work since my return home.the dust certainly didn't go on vacation when I was gone!!!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Post pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dancer: Eastons 1st birthday was a lot of fun but sadly he was sick as a dog.strep throat and double ear infection.thank goodness for medication!!! Even with his illness he had a good time with the presents and with his smash cake..he was covered in black icing but loved digging into it and eating the cake!!!
> Mommy told him to enjoy this once a year cake smashing because it would not be happening every time he had cake!!! lets just say the floor was covered in cake!!! A great time had by all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stubby, How was your grandson's Birthday party and was his SMASH cake a hit? Hope you have pictures to share.
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be back Ohio Joy !!! it's amazing how one misses the tea party after just a day or 2.. everyone here is just so friendly and informativeI love it here!!! have a great day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

This is my son, Cody, Jason McCoy and Cody's fiance, Alysha. It was posted today on Facebook so am asuming it was just taken.

Jason McCoy was born in Barrie, Ontario  lived in Camrose, Alberta and finally settled in Anten Mills, Ontario. This song makes one thankful for what we have, especially after the devistation of the East Coast this year. 
Enjoy


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And how did your interview go today?



stubbynose said:


> I will soon Dancer ..haven't even downloaded them onto my computer yet..but when I do I will share with everyone here at the party!!! Lie here at home has been just so busy.I need a vacation to get over the house work since my return home.the dust certainly didn't go on vacation when I was gone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dancer: Eastons 1st birthday was a lot of fun but sadly he was sick as a dog.strep throat and double ear infection.thank goodness for medication!!! Even with his illness he had a good time with the presents and with his smash cake..he was covered in black icing but loved digging into it and eating the cake!!!
> Mommy told him to enjoy this once a year cake smashing because it would not be happening every time he had cake!!! lets just say the floor was covered in cake!!! A great time had by all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stubby, How was your grandson's Birthday party and was his SMASH cake a hit? Hope you have pictures to share.
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be back Ohio Joy !!! it's amazing how one misses the tea party after just a day or 2.. everyone here is just so friendly and informativeI love it here!!! have a great day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html

I love the shark socks! It looked like they will be sold as a kit sometime in 2013. Of course, I would just as soon have the pattern. I won't be much help in creating one as I am too new to knitting socks. But I will do some thinking! I think all of my great nieces and nephews would love them. My DD always has a crazy sock day at school and those would be perfect!


----------



## Southern Gal

just checking in again today. we did get out of town, stopped to check out a couple freds stores, i was hunting some chic jeans, some new ones that fit, i am finally putting away the rest of my baggie (yes i said it) jeans. won't know what to do without having to roll down the top of the elastic waist, i actually got some reg. jeans, no elastic. yeah me!!!!!!!!! i got myself 4 pr. 2 diff brands, got home and was taking tags of to wash them, one pr had the side seam not caught for about 2 inches, so i gathered the tags and receipts to return that pr. we ate at a chili's for lunch, we ordered the chips and quac dip with salsa also, so needless to say i brought nearly my whole south western chick. salad home, bj has 2 of his mini burgers, so left overs it is. we stopped in a goodwill and looked around, i found a jig saw puzzle, i almost got my MIL a 1000pc one with the picture showing all pic up sticks but i decided, its not a puzzle i would enjoy either. i did get one of a nastalgic old gas station in the country with the old signs. also found a thomas kincaid cup. spent a whole $1.00 hey big spender ;-)
we drove around some before heading home, was fun with the radio playing christmas songs. then we came in and napped. its pretty chilly outside, i got out and fixed a good sized cat bed and put in some old shirts and towels so maybe my stray moma and baby will be ok. baby meets me every morning wanting to be fed. still haven't gotten it to let me pet it yet. so thats life in the fast lane


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great looking young adults! 


Sq_Dancer said:


> This is my son, Cody, Jason McCoy and Cody's fiance, Alysha. It was posted today on Facebook so am asuming it was just taken.


----------



## Pontuf

Viking and Bernina are great machines. But I want the Viking Embroiderer just like Gwenie's. It does everything!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a viking. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenie I can't remember, is it a Viking or Bernina????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE my husqvarna (Viking) they are wonderful machines. I do a lot of free motion quilting on mine. I have had two freesias over the years. they are great.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

stubbynose said:


> That makes 2 of us Pontuf !! I drool over them all the time.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH Gwenie there's your fabulous embroidery machine making beautiful angels!!!!
> LUCKY you!!!!!! I want this machine soooo bad!!!.
> 
> pilgrim pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Pontuf

:thumbup: :

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> I love the shark socks! It looked like they will be sold as a kit sometime in 2013. Of course, I would just as soon have the pattern. I won't be much help in creating one as I am too new to knitting socks. But I will do some thinking! I think all of my great nieces and nephews would love them. My DD always has a crazy sock day at school and those would be perfect!


Pammie I've just posted the book the penguins came from on the other post, could add it here just as easilly actually and the others can see it too. I'll add in the other one I have have done from the book, this one has no fun sticky out bits though, just a pig knitted in reverse on each sock. The penguins also have a small tail that sticks out at the back (In the way that 5 suggested for the bunny tail on the other post).


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> i am finally putting away the rest of my baggie (yes i said it) jeans. won't know what to do without having to roll down the top of the elastic waist, i actually got some reg. jeans, no elastic. yeah me!!!!!!!!!


Brillant- well done.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are set to celebrate Dancer! Quite the busy bee today too. I love your decorations. I mentioned earlier that DD wants us to wait until she gets home on the 12th to decorate. We usually do it the week right after Thanksgiving but I guess we will wait this year. By the way, the Peas on Earth are hysterical.



Sq_Dancer said:


> This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love these socks! I'd never wear shoes....just the socks!


darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> I love the shark socks! It looked like they will be sold as a kit sometime in 2013. Of course, I would just as soon have the pattern. I won't be much help in creating one as I am too new to knitting socks. But I will do some thinking! I think all of my great nieces and nephews would love them. My DD always has a crazy sock day at school and those would be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I've just posted the book the penguins came from on the other post, could add it here just as easilly actually and the others can see it too. I'll add in the other one I have have done from the book, this one has no fun sticky out bits though, just a pig knitted in reverse on each sock. The penguins also have a small tail that sticks out at the back (In the way that 5 suggested for the bunny tail on the other post).
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Gwen. I had to make them when I saw the pattern. I was going to wait until December. I used to do it a week before Christmas. But everyone around here have already started to decorate and it has been so long since I have done this so it was a special day for me. I still have more to do but will wait a bit longer before doing more. I still have knitting and ANGELS to make. 



Gweniepooh said:


> You are set to celebrate Dancer! Quite the busy bee today too. I love your decorations. I mentioned earlier that DD wants us to wait until she gets home on the 12th to decorate. We usually do it the week right after Thanksgiving but I guess we will wait this year. By the way, the Peas on Earth are hysterical.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Dancer you look like you have been having a wonderful time. It looks really good- I assume you don't use those stairs, wouldn't like to try climbing them now


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Love them and agree with Gwen, I would not wear shoes at all in the house. They are adorable.



darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> I love the shark socks! It looked like they will be sold as a kit sometime in 2013. Of course, I would just as soon have the pattern. I won't be much help in creating one as I am too new to knitting socks. But I will do some thinking! I think all of my great nieces and nephews would love them. My DD always has a crazy sock day at school and those would be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I've just posted the book the penguins came from on the other post, could add it here just as easilly actually and the others can see it too. I'll add in the other one I have have done from the book, this one has no fun sticky out bits though, just a pig knitted in reverse on each sock. The penguins also have a small tail that sticks out at the back (In the way that 5 suggested for the bunny tail on the other post).
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

darowil, those steps lead to upstairs but the door has a padlock on it now, so no, that part does not get used except as my entranceway. My stairs lead down to the basement.
Yes, I did have a good time, however what would have made it better would be to have someone here to share in it with me.



darowil said:


> Dancer you look like you have been having a wonderful time. It looks really good- I assume you don't use those stairs, wouldn't like to try climbing them now


----------



## Linda888

Sq_Dancer said:


> Linda
> Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. Sam is our Host and I am sure he will give you a warm welcome also. You will find our Tea Parties are never ending. They go all week long and usually there is someone here to talk to. We share recipes, patterns, memories, music and just have a plain old good time. Aren't you sorry you did not find us sooner? Come by whenever you want to and pull up a chair and have a cup of tea or any other beverage you prefer. You will find this group one of the kindest, helpful and caring people there are so enjoy yourself.
> 
> Thank you. Yes i have been given a very warm welcome. I really wished i had found you sooner, this is just wonderful. It will take me some time to learn everyone's names and not be confused, but i am looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> My husband always calls me when he comes out of the woods from hunting and lets me know when he is on his way home. I had prepared the blueberry muffins for him and he was so surprised and loved them, i do believe they are the best i have had. He smelled them as soon as he walked in the house.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some light house work, took the dogs out to play and then did some knitting on my bear. Settled in to check e-mails and this site when i stumbled upon this knitting tea party, what a delight. Then i prepared the blueberry muffins but waited until my husband called to fill the cups and pop them into the oven. It was a great day. I look forward to hunting season so i get a little extra "me" time.
> 
> I used to hunt years ago, my father taught me how to shoot at the age of 8 and started taking me hunting when i was about 10. I had 5 brothers to compete with. I wasn't bad either. But as years go by i lost the interest of shooting the animals and picked up a camera instead. I'd rather shoot pictures of them now instead of hunting. I still love wild meat, but i don't like to shoot them anymore. Thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay I'm off to knit now. Shut down embroidery machine for the evening. Got to work on cowl for step DD. You folks keep having fun; will check in on you maybe later so don't do anything I wouldn't do...and if you do and it's fun let me know!


----------



## budasha

Sq_Dancer said:


> \_/) The rum is inside as requested.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Angora- we can only hope - Marge sent me some info that I will look into next week - thanks again for that Marge and you are so right about good thoughts and the joy of babies. Oh - I just had a thought, if we all get a little something made for the babies they will be the best dressed kids in town next Winter! I'll be waiting for my snow and make my eggnog with rum please! AZ
Click to expand...

See you like Mont Gay rum. I haven't tried it but a friend loves it...must be good..... mmmm


----------



## budasha

Sq_Dancer said:


> You can keep my abundance as I could quite nicely do without it. Thank you for the thought, anyway.
> 
> An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)
> 
> Thanks....we don't need the abundance either. We got a dusting last night but south of us, they got plenty. Unfortunately, we're going there tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to wearing boots.


----------



## Tessadele

Lovely decorations, Dancer. I bet those little ones upstairs will be wanting to come & see them every day. We had our first big tree & stockings filled with toys in 1946, the war was over and I was 5 yrs. old. I've never forgotten it. I always think Christmas is for the children.

Tessa


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.


Moose tastes great....better than beef. I prefer it over venison. Wish we had someone who could provide us with moose every hunting season but no such luck.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.



Linda888 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda
> Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. Sam is our Host and I am sure he will give you a warm welcome also. You will find our Tea Parties are never ending. They go all week long and usually there is someone here to talk to. We share recipes, patterns, memories, music and just have a plain old good time. Aren't you sorry you did not find us sooner? Come by whenever you want to and pull up a chair and have a cup of tea or any other beverage you prefer. You will find this group one of the kindest, helpful and caring people there are so enjoy yourself.
> 
> Thank you. Yes i have been given a very warm welcome. I really wished i had found you sooner, this is just wonderful. It will take me some time to learn everyone's names and not be confused, but i am looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> My husband always calls me when he comes out of the woods from hunting and lets me know when he is on his way home. I had prepared the blueberry muffins for him and he was so surprised and loved them, i do believe they are the best i have had. He smelled them as soon as he walked in the house.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some light house work, took the dogs out to play and then did some knitting on my bear. Settled in to check e-mails and this site when i stumbled upon this knitting tea party, what a delight. Then i prepared the blueberry muffins but waited until my husband called to fill the cups and pop them into the oven. It was a great day. I look forward to hunting season so i get a little extra "me" time.
> 
> I used to hunt years ago, my father taught me how to shoot at the age of 8 and started taking me hunting when i was about 10. I had 5 brothers to compete with. I wasn't bad either. But as years go by i lost the interest of shooting the animals and picked up a camera instead. I'd rather shoot pictures of them now instead of hunting. I still love wild meat, but i don't like to shoot them anymore. Thanks for the warm welcome!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> I love the shark socks! It looked like they will be sold as a kit sometime in 2013. Of course, I would just as soon have the pattern. I won't be much help in creating one as I am too new to knitting socks. But I will do some thinking! I think all of my great nieces and nephews would love them. My DD always has a crazy sock day at school and those would be perfect!


It is only the various stitch patterns that would be sort of newish for me. The rest is easy enough to knit. You have to know which stitch patterns to use in specific places so you can get the "texture" of the shark skin. If you are not bothered about the texture, then it is just plain stocking stitch that is used. You would knit the white sole before the top of the instep, so that when you knit the top of the instep, you also pick up the corresponding stitch from the sole. In this manner, you seam up the top and the bottom of the foot as you knit along. No trick to knitting the shark sock once you analyze how it is constructed.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Tessa. The children will be invited down for a look see. Since I do not have any small children around me, other than the ones upstairs, I will just have to be a kid myself and enjoy it. And B can be like a kid also. He is kind of fun that way. Can hardly wait until Monday when he will come for Square Dancing and see the decorations. Gotta use that mistletoe you know. 



Tessadele said:


> Lovely decorations, Dancer. I bet those little ones upstairs will be wanting to come & see them every day. We had our first big tree & stockings filled with toys in 1946, the war was over and I was 5 yrs. old. I've never forgotten it. I always think Christmas is for the children.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Linda888

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Linda. The tea party will go on all week with a new beginning on Friday. Glad you found us. Don't hesitate to share; we are quite an ecclectic group.


Thank you Gweniepooh, i've just learned it goes on all week. This morning i thought i had missed it, but wanted to post a reply anyway. I'm glad i found it!! I'm thrilled to be a part of it.


----------



## bellestarr12

First of all, Sam, congratulations on the new baby coming, and Heidi is definitely in my prayers.

As for me, ah, late to the party again! Our long Thanksgiving break hasn't been real relaxing, but so far, so good 

Went to a friend's for Thanksgiving dinner and my stomach hasn't been quite right since - not bad, just a little off, but getting better. It was fun, though.

Then yesterday Deirdre and the boys were down from Phoenix. They went to the UA-ASU Territorial Cup football game last night and it was a heartbreaker - UA ahead 27-17 at the beginning of the 4th quarter, only to lose it 41-34. I wouldn't want to be our quarterback today, poor guy.

Today my mom came up to spend the day with the kids before they left a couple of hours ago; she'll spend the night then I think we're going to the early, i.e., cheap matinee of Lincoln tomorrow morninng. And then back to work Monday morning, but only 2 more weeks till our semester's over and DH and I are both really looking forward to that.

Now I guess I'll see if I can catch up on the tea party's 17 pages already!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I hear you on that one. I shovelled it today and I see there is more to do now. It was not too cold but I did get my winter snow boots out and my brand new Trapper Hat. Guess Winter is finally here 



budasha said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep my abundance as I could quite nicely do without it. Thank you for the thought, anyway.
> 
> An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone (and for those who dont receive the snow, it was not because I didnt order it for you!)
> 
> Thanks....we don't need the abundance either. We got a dusting last night but south of us, they got plenty. Unfortunately, we're going there tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to wearing boots.
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.


They look beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Linda888

Southern Gal said:


> hi linda888, welcome to the t party. vermont is on my bucket list along with many other states i want to visit one day, always liked the eastern states, never been in that direction. one day maybe.
> i guess i drank to much hot tea last night cause i laid in bed for an hr trying to sleep, finally i got up, to read, maddi (my yr old snorkie) kept going to the door ringing the bells to go out) we made several trips, i finally got her to potty, but i think her main objective was to get the egg shells i threw into the flower bed the other day. she can be such a brat. try reading and ignoring her and she starts nibbling up your leg or where ever she can reach. i pushed her back and the race was on then. finally bj got up and got in the recliner and i went to lay in bed to read (i am finishing up a good one by debbie macomber- Susannah's Garden) finally it all is coming together. i have been trying to get into a weave look dishcloth and just cant focus, i think other than working on a cowl for myself when i find the yarn i want, i had decided i was going to do more watercolor work this yr. i think now that i have done all my projects for stockings i am fizzled out. but i do plan to do myself a cowl. ok, bj is off, finally 3 days in a row and we are getting out of town a while. everyone take care.


Thank you. If you ever come to Vermont, you should come in the fall when the leaves are turning. It's just beautiful!! Maddie sounds like she has an awesome personality! What do eggshells do for your flower bed? I'm always interested in learning new things. I love to read, but i read Stephen King type books. Although all this knitting i'm addicted to has slowed my reading down quite a bit. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> I know this sounds silly but DD moved into my craft room to sit with me while doing her homework. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. She made the comment that she really doesn't want to go back to campus tomorrow but knows at least she will be home in about 2 weeks. Ahhhhh.
> 
> You can't see all the boxes and shelves filled with yarn but believe me it is there! LOL


How nice that she wants to spend time with you....no wonder you feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Linda888

thewren said:


> linda - i am knitting my granddaughter a scarf with fun fur - i find i knit a lot slower with it - mainly because i don't want to need to frog it - what a chore. i too find the tension difficult - i don't know if it is the type of yarn or what - it just seems to take me longer. will knit on the scarf some today. it is purple, green, silver, orange and red - it that order - stripes of ten rows each.
> 
> sam
> 
> the scarf sounds beautiful. One of my friends at work has told me to take another regular worsted yarn, same shading as the fun fur i want to use and knit the two together as if it is one strand. That isn't what i want to do. It would be too much bulk i think, and it still doesn't help me learn to knit the fun fur alone. I will succeed eventually. thank you for the warm welcome. I am off to do some more knitting, but will return.


----------



## budasha

Sq_Dancer said:


> This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.


Love your decorations. I finished decorating my tree today but still have other decos to put up yet.

I've been kind of down in the dumps this week. DH went for a colonoscopy on Monday and the surgeon found a tumor. Of course, the first thing he said was that it's probably cancerous but he did do a biopsy and now we have to wait 2 weeks for the results. With all his other problems, he sure didn't need this additional worry. If he should need surgery, it's risky because of his past medical history plus his age but the alternative isn't good. What to do


----------



## Linda888

Sq_Dancer said:


> Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.
> 
> I would be happy to share. I didn't find any on my computer just now, but i do keep them on disc. When i get the time tomorrow i will post some pictures. I am not a professional, but i do love my pictures. I got big into birds a few years back and my husband bought me a photo printer for my birthday and had me print his favorites, they are hanging on my wall around the livingroom. I put a suction cup birdfeeder on my kitchen door and that was really fun. I actually had a squirrel get into it and got a bunch of pictures of him, inside it. I also have a picture of a bird i do not know what it is, maybe someone on here can tell me. I am off to knit, i will be sure to post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## stubbynose

It went very well Dancer.the little boy was a sweet wee ladvery friendly and "we" played with my farm set the entire time!! Mom is either late teens or very early 20's and very shyI had to cary the conversation pretty much the entire time..good thing I know how to talk up a storm!!LOL !! I should find out shortly if I got the job
she loved my written recommendations from my past families and I told her to call them and talk to them as well for her own piece of mind. Her little guy Zac was all over me like ants are to sugarhe was soooo sweet!!! I miss not having these little ankle biters around every daythey are just so fun to be with!!! They keep me young and playful.and as I inch closer to the 50 mark I need a lot of them around to keep me that way!!!
I will keep you posted. thanks for asking 



Sq_Dancer said:


> And how did your interview go today?
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will soon Dancer ..haven't even downloaded them onto my computer yet..but when I do I will share with everyone here at the party!!! Lie here at home has been just so busy.I need a vacation to get over the house work since my return home.the dust certainly didn't go on vacation when I was gone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dancer: Eastons 1st birthday was a lot of fun but sadly he was sick as a dog.strep throat and double ear infection.thank goodness for medication!!! Even with his illness he had a good time with the presents and with his smash cake..he was covered in black icing but loved digging into it and eating the cake!!!
> Mommy told him to enjoy this once a year cake smashing because it would not be happening every time he had cake!!! lets just say the floor was covered in cake!!! A great time had by all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stubby, How was your grandson's Birthday party and was his SMASH cake a hit? Hope you have pictures to share.
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be back Ohio Joy !!! it's amazing how one misses the tea party after just a day or 2.. everyone here is just so friendly and informativeI love it here!!! have a great day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your decorations. I finished decorating my tree today but still have other decos to put up yet.
> 
> I've been kind of down in the dumps this week. DH went for a colonoscopy on Monday and the surgeon found a tumor. Of course, the first thing he said was that it's probably cancerous but he did do a biopsy and now we have to wait 2 weeks for the results. With all his other problems, he sure didn't need this additional worry. If he should need surgery, it's risky because of his past medical history plus his age but the alternative isn't good. What to do
Click to expand...

You share the burden with us (which you just did) and we give you lots of emotional support and we send out hugs and prayers too. I will light a candle at mass next week for you and your DH. We need to realize that there are some things we cant control, not that this makes it any less worrisome, but we need to lean on each other for these times. We all have them come through our doors and some of the problems stay longer than others. You are not alone with this.  




 This is my commitment for many situations that are shared here. It is part of who we are.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I will be looking forward to it. Thank you.



Linda888 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.
> 
> I would be happy to share. I didn't find any on my computer just now, but i do keep them on disc. When i get the time tomorrow i will post some pictures. I am not a professional, but i do love my pictures. I got big into birds a few years back and my husband bought me a photo printer for my birthday and had me print his favorites, they are hanging on my wall around the livingroom. I put a suction cup birdfeeder on my kitchen door and that was really fun. I actually had a squirrel get into it and got a bunch of pictures of him, inside it. I also have a picture of a bird i do not know what it is, maybe someone on here can tell me. I am off to knit, i will be sure to post some pictures tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I have no doubt you will get this job. You are so awesome with the kids. How old is he?



stubbynose said:


> It went very well Dancer.the little boy was a sweet wee ladvery friendly and "we" played with my farm set the entire time!! Mom is either late teens or very early 20's and very shyI had to cary the conversation pretty much the entire time..good thing I know how to talk up a storm!!LOL !! I should find out shortly if I got the job
> she loved my written recommendations from my past families and I told her to call them and talk to them as well for her own piece of mind. Her little guy Zac was all over me like ants are to sugarhe was soooo sweet!!! I miss not having these little ankle biters around every daythey are just so fun to be with!!! They keep me young and playful.and as I inch closer to the 50 mark I need a lot of them around to keep me that way!!!
> I will keep you posted. thanks for asking


----------



## stubbynose

Oh my how cute are these?? I love the piggy onesI know of a young lady who adores pigs in a very large way ..how crazy she would go for theseI have to agree no shoes could be worn with these on ones feet!! Great job!!


darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> I love the shark socks! It looked like they will be sold as a kit sometime in 2013. Of course, I would just as soon have the pattern. I won't be much help in creating one as I am too new to knitting socks. But I will do some thinking! I think all of my great nieces and nephews would love them. My DD always has a crazy sock day at school and those would be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I've just posted the book the penguins came from on the other post, could add it here just as easilly actually and the others can see it too. I'll add in the other one I have have done from the book, this one has no fun sticky out bits though, just a pig knitted in reverse on each sock. The penguins also have a small tail that sticks out at the back (In the way that 5 suggested for the bunny tail on the other post).
Click to expand...


----------



## oddball

thewren said:


> oddball - so glad to see you today - haven't heard from you for a while - hope you come back real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love presents that are made for me. Last year, I found out that B could do stained glass. So I asked him if he could make me an angel, thinking of a decoration for my tree. He made me a beautiful 8 inch high 3D angel. I treasure it. People do not often make things for each other anymore. Well some of us do, but it is not the normal now. People just go out and spend spend spend. Usually putting no thought to the gift at all. I cried when I got the angel. It was more than I had expected and I had not know B very long at that point.
> 
> Dancer- my hubbie also does stained glass and has made angels. I have them hanging in every room. I love them, can't get enough angels I say. Aren't we lucky to have such clever and thoughtful men. I thank God for him every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam, it's good to be back. Have been scanning through the KTP most days but not had much time to chat. DH has had scan results and now waiting for appointment for an epidural in the base of his spine. Our DD has been diagnosed with depression, should have realised sooner but it has been a gradual thing since losing her brother 3 years ago. At 19 years of age you don't really expect that. She will be fine as she is very positive now she has a diagnosis. Sorry to offload onto you Sam but the ktp is like talking to close friends and family.Lin x
Click to expand...


----------



## purl2diva

Southern Gal,
How great that you could but those new jeans! You should be very proud of yourself.

Dancer-love your decorations. I helped decorate at church today and it really looks beautiful. I will start next week.

Budasha-sorry to hear about your husband. I will send good thoughts your way. It is too bad that you have to wait so long for the results.

Love the socks and the angels. There is so much talent here. It is always fun to see what everyone else is up to.


----------



## stubbynose

Dancer what an awesome tree.you were a busy lady today for sure!! I loved the peas..how fun are they!!! I was wondering at first what that green ball was with the hat on in your first picture then when I saw peas on earth I cracked upI have never seen anything like this before ..I had a great giggle over that!! The house looks amazingand I am sure that mistletoe will get lots of use when B comes by..I have a feeling he just might stay placed under neath if for a few days with all the kisses he will get when he does!! I haven't started my decorating yet...with this being the first Christmas here in this house I have no idea where anything will gomy old house I new where everything went and it was easy.this one not so easy..oh well I will start maybe tomorrow if I get supper for our dinner guest completed before the afternoon arrives. Hubby and step son are inviting a newly divorced colleague over for supper and to watch the grey cup on t.voh yeah for me.I am not a fan of football so I guess I will sit and knitI haven't knit now in a week..so need to get back at it!!!
Well off to send an email off to a friend who's father had a stroke ..need to find out how things are going with all of them.scary times indeed!!
hugs my friend!!! xoxo P.s the wee lad will be 3 in January !!


----------



## stubbynose

Budasha: Sorry for the bad news on your dear Husband.I will say a prayer for him and pray too that the Dr. was wrong in his thinking!!! I wish you didn't have to wait 2 weeks for this resultno one needs this kind of stress.
I hope you and your dear husband can find something to keep your minds busy for the next 2 weeks so you don't worry about this 24/7 !!
We are all here for you should you need to talk or ventour distance keeps us physically apart but this tea party keeps us closer in all the other ways!!
come again soontea is always served as are cookies, muffins and anything else one should desire!!! hugs to you and your husband!!!


----------



## stubbynose

oddballwe here at the party will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers as well. Now that your daughter has been diagnosed she can get the help she needs to get back to where she needs to be. Depression is not easy on anyonebut it can be beatenI had to work for a girl 2 years ago who suffered from it severely..I took care of her then 6 year old sonand after 3 very dark and scary months she found her light at the end of her dark tunnel and slowly found her way back again. It was a long hard road at first, but with help from a Dr. and friends she is now healthy and happy!!! Talking can be the best medicine at times.it helps to unleash our stress and fears.sometimes another's perspective on things can make a world of difference!!!
hugs to you and yours


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like moose. It pretty much tastes like moose. I guess it is a bit gamey tasting but much like a cow also. Maybe a bit stronger tasting than beef.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it like buffalo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know as I have never had buffalo. :?: :?
Click to expand...

I've had buffalo and elk and moose, I prefer Elk over any other really, buffalo is good as burgers, but then that is the only way I've had it. The moose I had was very gamey, a bit stringy, had it in a stew. I have had venison and love it but it does not like me.. which is odd because the Elk and others have not made me ill at all. I was raised to eat what is put in front of you.. but was excused from squirrel and venison and rabbit as it always made me sick.. I loved the taste.. and would sit and try to sneak a bite but was closely watched after 2 trips to the ER when I was a little girl. I've never had bear.. had bear jerky that was good.. but not sure I'd even want to have bear meat.. but then I'm not married to a hunter or live where this is common to hunt.


----------



## Marianne818

5mm, I am so proud!!! I've shot an elk, dressed out at over 800 lbs of meat on that big guy, gave a lot of the meat to the local food bank and to the nursing home in our small town. I think between my friends we split maybe 200 pounds of the meat the rest went toward donations. I learned that year why everyone wanted to get an elk so desperately, 1 would feed a family for a long time for sure.. if you were lucky to get 2.. that would last I'm sure all year!


----------



## Marianne818

Linda888 said:


> My apologies for not finding the knitting tea party before, i just happened to stumble upon it and wondered what it was. How wonderful!!!!! We had a wonderful Thanksgiving and definitely ate too much.
> 
> The weather here in Vermont had been in the low 50's for a few days now, rain has come this morning and temperatures are now falling. We are due for some snow and night time temps will be in the teens shortly. I so miss the colors when winter comes.
> 
> The salad sounds wonderful and i remember that dressing from when i was growing up. It was the only salad dressing that was ever used. It brought back some childhood memories of large family gatherings with spaghetti and meatballs, garlic bread and salad with that dressing. Hmmm...i think i know what i will make for tomorrow nights dinner.
> 
> Heidi and the new baby are in my payers! I hope everything goes well.
> 
> My husband is out hunting this morning, so i think that recipe of blueberry muffins is perfect. They are his favorite and i think he would enjoy coming home to some hot muffins. Thank you for the recipe's they are wonderful.
> 
> I still have not mastered knitting with fun fur. After i complete a project i try again. I am a little discouraged but will not give up. I am a new knitter, but i do notice that the more i knit, the more relaxed everything becomes and tensions aren't so tight. Hopefully soon i will be able to knit with it. I really want to make a "furry gypsycream bear.
> 
> I so enjoyed reading this tea party post and all of the replies. I look forward to the next one.


Hey Linda888... welcome to one of the best of the best groups around.. pull up a chair and share a cuppa with us any time. Rarely anytime that there isn't at least one person awake on the KTP!! There are many here that can help you with knitting problems, I'm a beginner also.. well maybe a bit more advanced that just a beginner, but have wayyyy to much to learn still so feel very much a beginner in my opinion. I have made one of Gypsycream's bears, she is a dear lady and will help you in anyway that she can!! Just send her a pm if she isn't on a group chat.


----------



## iamsam

what size are your angels?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.


----------



## iamsam

i am so sorry about your heart attack shepherd - sending you mountains of healing energy. i am also glad you are taking the time to smell the roses and to visit us here at the knitting tea party - and we welcome you with open arms - fresh tea and a stool for your feet. please come as often as you can - we would love to have you.

as an aside - i think that is a fantastic avatar.

sam



shepherd said:


> I have been a KP fan for a while - never took the time to join the Tea Party. But since I had a mild heart attack in October (at a sheep show, no less) I am taking more time to smell the roses, so to speak. I always looked at KP as a friendly place, but KPT is over the top! Sam, you are such a nice guy - a good word for everyone. I will tune in more often now.


----------



## Redkimba

Alright! I am caught back up. 
Sq-dancer - I laughed at the key cozy. There are some fun & wacky patterns out there.

I love the Muppets, Bocelli, & Jingle Bells. 

Gwenie - very pretty lace angels!

I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.

Before and after shots of the yarn:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> 5mm, I am so proud!!! I've shot an elk, dressed out at over 800 lbs of meat on that big guy, gave a lot of the meat to the local food bank and to the nursing home in our small town. I think between my friends we split maybe 200 pounds of the meat the rest went toward donations. I learned that year why everyone wanted to get an elk so desperately, 1 would feed a family for a long time for sure.. if you were lucky to get 2.. that would last I'm sure all year!


I have had elk only once, I think. It is a great tasting meat! It is no easy feat to dress big game and pack it out of the bush. For sure the meat goes a long way to feeding a family. We have local hunters who will hunt for the sole purpose of supplying the food bank. Not everyone who uses the food bank will use the wild game meat. Lots dont even know how to prepare it to eat.
There is only two ways to eat bear meat. You make sausages with it and use apple and onions and garlic as well as spices for the filling. The other way is to make a stew with it and put all your vegetables in the pot with it -- the vegies that are a must for the stew are onions (and sometimes garlic), tomatoes, celery, and turnip. Some people like to also put in red peppers. And of course you can put in the potatoes, peas, carrots, cabbage.
Deer meat is of a totally different composition than moose/elk and it goes with its own set of vegies and spices. Deer steak on the BBQ is great.
The gamey stringy moose you had was an old bull, and he was running when he was shot. Hamburger meat is what should have been made with him.


----------



## stubbynose

redkimba: Holly wowyou are one patient person to even think about getting that back to a skein of yarn again!!!! I don't think my patience would tolerate that type of a mess.how did it get like that in the first place??? Looks like a cat had a fun few hours playing with it!!! glad you found the ends again and got it back to the skein shape once again!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

you are expecting a lot five - here i sit with a sock on the needles which i have not touched for months - i need to come visit you for moral support - maybe i would get a pair finished. if you can come with power ranger socks - now that would please the grandsons - especially the red ranger. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just may get your wish! Today after mass I went to the store and bought a digital camera! I do believe my old one is not good anymore as I can take two pictures with it and then it tells me to change the batteries. It does this even if the batteries are brand new. It is old anyways and needed to be replaced. Now I just need to understand the instructions -- the fine print gets smaller every year and the rest of the printed page is so small that I get half way done reading through the instructions before I realize that it doesnt make any sense to me at all. It is at this point that I know I need to find the English instructions. *sigh* life can be so difficult for someone who is thinking she some how needs to be bilingual. Did someone say hope springs eternal? haha,
> 
> 
> 
> What fun to have a new toy- at least it comes with instructions. Not like computers these days- you need to know how to use the thing to get the user instructions for it! But so often these days the instructions are online- at least you can increase the font size! and maybe even specify which language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> BTW, Sam, your grandson's would love you to knit this for them! ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

stubby - i am hoping we see a lot of you now - remember - there is always fresh hot tea and lots of room at the table.

sam



stubbynose said:


> Glad to be back Ohio Joy !!! it's amazing how one misses the tea party after just a day or 2.. everyone here is just so friendly and informativeI love it here!!! have a great day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> you are expecting a lot five - here i sit with a sock on the needles which i have not touched for months - i need to come visit you for moral support - maybe i would get a pair finished. if you can come with power ranger socks - now that would please the grandsons - especially the red ranger. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just may get your wish! Today after mass I went to the store and bought a digital camera! I do believe my old one is not good anymore as I can take two pictures with it and then it tells me to change the batteries. It does this even if the batteries are brand new. It is old anyways and needed to be replaced. Now I just need to understand the instructions -- the fine print gets smaller every year and the rest of the printed page is so small that I get half way done reading through the instructions before I realize that it doesnt make any sense to me at all. It is at this point that I know I need to find the English instructions. *sigh* life can be so difficult for someone who is thinking she some how needs to be bilingual. Did someone say hope springs eternal? haha,
> 
> 
> 
> What fun to have a new toy- at least it comes with instructions. Not like computers these days- you need to know how to use the thing to get the user instructions for it! But so often these days the instructions are online- at least you can increase the font size! and maybe even specify which language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> BTW, Sam, your grandson's would love you to knit this for them! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, power ranger socks are knit one stitch at a time! I will come right over and help you out but you need to have a coffee on for me as I am rather tired tonight. Perhaps I will dash over in the morning, lol. I have lots of red yarn!  You need the black yarn too. You knit a basic sock in black with red toes, heels, and cuffs. You will then get fabric decal of the power ranger (Michaels, JoAnnes, or some fabric/craft store near you) and stitch it on. Presto!!! and there you have one happy grandson with power ranger socks! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Pontuf said:


> and my Bernina seger which I use once every few years and have to keep taking classes because I can't remember how to use it or thread it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring your relatives in Gilbert along with my little Viking Fresia...
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benefit of DH having inherited a very large, very old farmhouse. Of course it is h*** to heat but I certainly don't mind being chilly since I have so much space. Again, you can come visit in GA anytime; I have family in Gilbert,AZ and you can drag them along. LOL
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a DREAM craft room!!! So much room! And all the right machines!
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this sounds silly but DD moved into my craft room to sit with me while doing her homework. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. She made the comment that she really doesn't want to go back to campus tomorrow but knows at least she will be home in about 2 weeks. Ahhhhh.
> 
> You can't see all the boxes and shelves filled with yarn but believe me it is there! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Embroidery machines, sergers.. I'm impressed, I have an older German machine that a friend gave me, it was her Mom's and she had it for at least 30 or 40 years, it has a lifetime guarantee, I even called the number I found online as she had misplaced the book on it. They sent one right out to me and reassured me that the guarantee is continuing now in my name. I don't know how to use it other than just straight stitching, but really that's about all I ever do on a machine anyway. I've always preferred the old treadle machines, but I'm stuck with the electric.


----------



## stubbynose

Thanks Sam!!! With you as our host who wouldn't love to sit and chat with a gentleman like you!!! You have to be one of sweetest men I knowyou are always so happy and upbeat!!! The time you take to answer pretty much every person who sits at this huge table is mind blowing in itself!!! When do you get the chance to knit or eat or sleep for that matterthis party is always moving.I can barley keep up these days!! You tire me out with all that you do Sam!! Keep up the great work.you are the MAN for this group.you certainly keep us on our toes!! Cheers my new friend!!!



thewren said:


> stubby - i am hoping we see a lot of you now - remember - there is always fresh hot tea and lots of room at the table.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be back Ohio Joy !!! it's amazing how one misses the tea party after just a day or 2.. everyone here is just so friendly and informativeI love it here!!! have a great day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redkimba

stubbynose said:


> redkimba: Holly wowyou are one patient person to even think about getting that back to a skein of yarn again!!!! I don't think my patience would tolerate that type of a mess.how did it get like that in the first place??? Looks like a cat had a fun few hours playing with it!!! glad you found the ends again and got it back to the skein shape once again!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have no idea; someone sent it to me in the mail. I did use the time to catch back on my dvr recordings. Now I'm back down to a all-time low of 49%.


----------



## Marianne818

Oh dear... keeping you in prayers here.. please know we are here for you in anyway that we can be. Loves and Hugs and lots of prayers for you and yours sweet lady.


----------



## Pontuf

Marianne how nice! What is the German name on your machine?

Pilgrim Pontuf

Embroidery machines, sergers.. I'm impressed, I have an older German machine that a friend gave me, it was her Mom's and she had it for at least 30 or 40 years, it has a lifetime guarantee,


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm, I am so proud!!! I've shot an elk, dressed out at over 800 lbs of meat on that big guy, gave a lot of the meat to the local food bank and to the nursing home in our small town. I think between my friends we split maybe 200 pounds of the meat the rest went toward donations. I learned that year why everyone wanted to get an elk so desperately, 1 would feed a family for a long time for sure.. if you were lucky to get 2.. that would last I'm sure all year!
> 
> 
> 
> I have had elk only once, I think. It is a great tasting meat! It is no easy feat to dress big game and pack it out of the bush. For sure the meat goes a long way to feeding a family. We have local hunters who will hunt for the sole purpose of supplying the food bank. Not everyone who uses the food bank will use the wild game meat. Lots dont even know how to prepare it to eat.
> There is only two ways to eat bear meat. You make sausages with it and use apple and onions and garlic as well as spices for the filling. The other way is to make a stew with it and put all your vegetables in the pot with it -- the vegies that are a must for the stew are onions (and sometimes garlic), tomatoes, celery, and turnip. Some people like to also put in red peppers. And of course you can put in the potatoes, peas, carrots, cabbage.
> Deer meat is of a totally different composition than moose/elk and it goes with its own set of vegies and spices. Deer steak on the BBQ is great.
> The gamey stringy moose you had was an old bull, and he was running when he was shot. Hamburger meat is what should have been made with him.
Click to expand...

that or dog food.. LOL.. I was lucky I have horses and was able to use the paniers and snow to pack the meat in.. I had (have?) a dear friend who is an outfitter his camp was near by so got him to help me dress it out (mainly get it hung up higher than I could pull it) of course he was one of the hunters that also donated meat to the charity groups in town.


----------



## iamsam

you were really busy - love the door knocker. you nativity took a lot of work - turned out lovely.

sam

lest i forget - loved the tree - especially with the lights on.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.


----------



## Marianne818

Pontuf said:


> Marianne how nice! What is the German name on your machine?
> 
> Pilgrim Pontuf
> 
> Embroidery machines, sergers.. I'm impressed, I have an older German machine that a friend gave me, it was her Mom's and she had it for at least 30 or 40 years, it has a lifetime guarantee,


I'll have to open it up to get the name..Pfaff automatic 260. A friend told me it was made in Germany, but I have found company that makes them here in the States. So I have no idea. Part of the instructions on the machine itself are in German, my DS speaks and reads German he was surprised when I asked him what this writing was. LOL


----------



## iamsam

great socks darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> I love the shark socks! It looked like they will be sold as a kit sometime in 2013. Of course, I would just as soon have the pattern. I won't be much help in creating one as I am too new to knitting socks. But I will do some thinking! I think all of my great nieces and nephews would love them. My DD always has a crazy sock day at school and those would be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I've just posted the book the penguins came from on the other post, could add it here just as easilly actually and the others can see it too. I'll add in the other one I have have done from the book, this one has no fun sticky out bits though, just a pig knitted in reverse on each sock. The penguins also have a small tail that sticks out at the back (In the way that 5 suggested for the bunny tail on the other post).
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

what kind of a bear are you knitting linda - and may we see a picture of it when it is done.

sam



Linda888 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda
> Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. Sam is our Host and I am sure he will give you a warm welcome also. You will find our Tea Parties are never ending. They go all week long and usually there is someone here to talk to. We share recipes, patterns, memories, music and just have a plain old good time. Aren't you sorry you did not find us sooner? Come by whenever you want to and pull up a chair and have a cup of tea or any other beverage you prefer. You will find this group one of the kindest, helpful and caring people there are so enjoy yourself.
> 
> Thank you. Yes i have been given a very warm welcome. I really wished i had found you sooner, this is just wonderful. It will take me some time to learn everyone's names and not be confused, but i am looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> My husband always calls me when he comes out of the woods from hunting and lets me know when he is on his way home. I had prepared the blueberry muffins for him and he was so surprised and loved them, i do believe they are the best i have had. He smelled them as soon as he walked in the house.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some light house work, took the dogs out to play and then did some knitting on my bear. Settled in to check e-mails and this site when i stumbled upon this knitting tea party, what a delight. Then i prepared the blueberry muffins but waited until my husband called to fill the cups and pop them into the oven. It was a great day. I look forward to hunting season so i get a little extra "me" time.
> 
> I used to hunt years ago, my father taught me how to shoot at the age of 8 and started taking me hunting when i was about 10. I had 5 brothers to compete with. I wasn't bad either. But as years go by i lost the interest of shooting the animals and picked up a camera instead. I'd rather shoot pictures of them now instead of hunting. I still love wild meat, but i don't like to shoot them anymore. Thanks for the warm welcome!!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

bellestarr - love the new avatar - and glad you could find the time to visit us - teaching does not allow a lot of free time - i speak with experience. we'll be looking forward to seeing more of you during your semester break.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> First of all, Sam, congratulations on the new baby coming, and Heidi is definitely in my prayers.
> 
> As for me, ah, late to the party again! Our long Thanksgiving break hasn't been real relaxing, but so far, so good
> 
> Went to a friend's for Thanksgiving dinner and my stomach hasn't been quite right since - not bad, just a little off, but getting better. It was fun, though.
> 
> Then yesterday Deirdre and the boys were down from Phoenix. They went to the UA-ASU Territorial Cup football game last night and it was a heartbreaker - UA ahead 27-17 at the beginning of the 4th quarter, only to lose it 41-34. I wouldn't want to be our quarterback today, poor guy.
> 
> Today my mom came up to spend the day with the kids before they left a couple of hours ago; she'll spend the night then I think we're going to the early, i.e., cheap matinee of Lincoln tomorrow morninng. And then back to work Monday morning, but only 2 more weeks till our semester's over and DH and I are both really looking forward to that.
> 
> Now I guess I'll see if I can catch up on the tea party's 17 pages already!


----------



## iamsam

sending healing energy to your husband budasha - and lots of positive energy to you both. we are going to think positively about this and it is going to turn out ok regardless of what the doctor says in two weeks. lots of prayers going up for him also.

sam



budasha said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your decorations. I finished decorating my tree today but still have other decos to put up yet.
> 
> I've been kind of down in the dumps this week. DH went for a colonoscopy on Monday and the surgeon found a tumor. Of course, the first thing he said was that it's probably cancerous but he did do a biopsy and now we have to wait 2 weeks for the results. With all his other problems, he sure didn't need this additional worry. If he should need surgery, it's risky because of his past medical history plus his age but the alternative isn't good. What to do
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

oddball - that is why we are here - we all have your back. sending your daughter lots of healing positive energy

sam

what will the epidural do? are they going to operate? sending husband lots of healing energy.


----------



## iamsam

amazing redkimba - i don't know how you did it.

sam

how long did it take you?



Redkimba said:


> Alright! I am caught back up.
> Sq-dancer - I laughed at the key cozy. There are some fun & wacky patterns out there.
> 
> I love the Muppets, Bocelli, & Jingle Bells.
> 
> Gwenie - very pretty lace angels!
> 
> I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.
> 
> Before and after shots of the yarn:


----------



## iamsam

five - the sock pictures - were they of socks for sale?

may i have the website if they were.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are expecting a lot five - here i sit with a sock on the needles which i have not touched for months - i need to come visit you for moral support - maybe i would get a pair finished. if you can come with power ranger socks - now that would please the grandsons - especially the red ranger. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just may get your wish! Today after mass I went to the store and bought a digital camera! I do believe my old one is not good anymore as I can take two pictures with it and then it tells me to change the batteries. It does this even if the batteries are brand new. It is old anyways and needed to be replaced. Now I just need to understand the instructions -- the fine print gets smaller every year and the rest of the printed page is so small that I get half way done reading through the instructions before I realize that it doesnt make any sense to me at all. It is at this point that I know I need to find the English instructions. *sigh* life can be so difficult for someone who is thinking she some how needs to be bilingual. Did someone say hope springs eternal? haha,
> 
> 
> 
> What fun to have a new toy- at least it comes with instructions. Not like computers these days- you need to know how to use the thing to get the user instructions for it! But so often these days the instructions are online- at least you can increase the font size! and maybe even specify which language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> BTW, Sam, your grandson's would love you to knit this for them! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, power ranger socks are knit one stitch at a time! I will come right over and help you out but you need to have a coffee on for me as I am rather tired tonight. Perhaps I will dash over in the morning, lol. I have lots of red yarn!  You need the black yarn too. You knit a basic sock in black with red toes, heels, and cuffs. You will then get fabric decal of the power ranger (Michaels, JoAnnes, or some fabric/craft store near you) and stitch it on. Presto!!! and there you have one happy grandson with power ranger socks! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

stubby - thanks for the kind words - i am having a blast - but without all the fine people on here i wouldn't have anything to do - they are the ones that keep it going - i just interject once in a while.

i'm glad you are enjoying it - we always love to see you come in for a cuppa.

sam



stubbynose said:


> Thanks Sam!!! With you as our host who wouldn't love to sit and chat with a gentleman like you!!! You have to be one of sweetest men I knowyou are always so happy and upbeat!!! The time you take to answer pretty much every person who sits at this huge table is mind blowing in itself!!! When do you get the chance to knit or eat or sleep for that matterthis party is always moving.I can barley keep up these days!! You tire me out with all that you do Sam!! Keep up the great work.you are the MAN for this group.you certainly keep us on our toes!! Cheers my new friend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> stubby - i am hoping we see a lot of you now - remember - there is always fresh hot tea and lots of room at the table.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be back Ohio Joy !!! it's amazing how one misses the tea party after just a day or 2.. everyone here is just so friendly and informativeI love it here!!! have a great day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back, stubbynose. We missed you while you were away. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i had phanton of the opera dvr'd and am watching it tongiht - i was at an intermission so thought i would get caught up of everyone's coming and goings. now that i am caught up i will go back to phantom. my all time favorite operatic play. les mis is coming out as a movie which i must see - missed the play although i have it dvr'd also. see you in a little while.

sam


----------



## margewhaples

Well I am at last bulb free and can breathe again. The pain in my sinus areas was substantial, but now only slightly tender. On antibiotics again to prevent staph infection. It is such a relief. Now I only have the back spasms from the inactivity imposed and some tai chi will probably alleviate that. Thannks so much for all of your support. It seems that I always have some sort of condition bothering me. I should be used to it by now. Sam we've been missing you a lot lately and the posts re: puppies.
Christmas will speed up the placements I am sure. Good to hear from you Joe. Never be concerned what anyone says about your love for your mother. She must have been a swell Mom to have engendered such care by you. 
Welcome to all those who are new to Kp. We are growing every wk. How Many members do we have in the tea party, Sam. I remember something was said once about where to find the numbers, but I was busy and never pursued it.
So long for now. Got to go knit on my rainbow dishcloth. I am looking forward to seeing it in the feather and fan. \
Marlark marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> five - the sock pictures - were they of socks for sale?
> may i have the website if they were. sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are expecting a lot five - here i sit with a sock on the needles which i have not touched for months - i need to come visit you for moral support - maybe i would get a pair finished. if you can come with power ranger socks - now that would please the grandsons - especially the red ranger. lol sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just may get your wish! Today after mass I went to the store and bought a digital camera! I do believe my old one is not good anymore as I can take two pictures with it and then it tells me to change the batteries. It does this even if the batteries are brand new. It is old anyways and needed to be replaced. Now I just need to understand the instructions -- the fine print gets smaller every year and the rest of the printed page is so small that I get half way done reading through the instructions before I realize that it doesnt make any sense to me at all. It is at this point that I know I need to find the English instructions. *sigh* life can be so difficult for someone who is thinking she some how needs to be bilingual. Did someone say hope springs eternal? haha,
> 
> 
> 
> What fun to have a new toy- at least it comes with instructions. Not like computers these days- you need to know how to use the thing to get the user instructions for it! But so often these days the instructions are online- at least you can increase the font size! and maybe even specify which language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> BTW, Sam, your grandson's would love you to knit this for them! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, power ranger socks are knit one stitch at a time! I will come right over and help you out but you need to have a coffee on for me as I am rather tired tonight. Perhaps I will dash over in the morning, lol. I have lots of red yarn!  You need the black yarn too. You knit a basic sock in black with red toes, heels, and cuffs. You will then get fabric decal of the power ranger (Michaels, JoAnnes, or some fabric/craft store near you) and stitch it on. Presto!!! and there you have one happy grandson with power ranger socks! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, they were pictures of socks for sale -- but the sale was from the ebay in the UK. Here is a US site for power ranger socks. They dont have them on amazon.com, I checked for you.   
http://www.wholesalechildrenclothing.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=7064Y


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i had phanton of the opera dvr'd and am watching it tongiht - i was at an intermission so thought i would get caught up of everyone's coming and goings. now that i am caught up i will go back to phantom. my all time favorite operatic play. les mis is coming out as a movie which i must see - missed the play although i have it dvr'd also. see you in a little while.
> 
> sam


I am watching the Last of the Mohicans starring Daniel Day-Lewis. I have seen it so many times, and the ending never changes. Twenty more minutes of it and then I can go to bed! But the sound track for the movie is totally amazing!

Loved the Phantom and will always be disappointed that I never did get to the theater in Toronto to see it. :|


----------



## Southern Gal

Marianne, i tried a treadle machine one time, got going good, then lost pace or timeing and starting going backwards, i never could get the nack for it. 
Dancer, i think your decorations are great, love, love the door hanger, i like the bear nativity also, i am very partial to bears.i usually put my tree up day after turkey day, but since i downsized my tree, its no biggie, i have a 4 ft one now, got rid of all my big ornaments to the girls. by the time i get the 9 ft one up and done at the church, its hard to get into doing much here, i still decorate every room except ours, i used to take everything down from over my kit. cabinets and had a plug in put there especially for the lights and decorated up there also, i still do i just don't remove the stuff that was up there, i give it a spiff and set a santa or snowman in front of it. older and lazier.i have the hanging of the greens service all organized for church the 2nd. 
whoever did the socks i love the penguins, how cute.
someone ask about the egg shells in my flower bed. i don't know if they really do anything but keep soil loose after they decay, my gran who had the best green thumb, always did that. she could root anything. i am good with plants, all of us are, but not like gran.
i have got to get some bird seed out, i am going to see dad tomorrw and will get him some more seed also. he loves the birds.
Liz, i will remember you and dh in my prayers, i know the waiting is the hardest thing. i know everyone says turn it over to God, sometimes that is a hard thing to do, we as humans want to hurry and fix things ourselves. Peace and Grace to you. nite friends


----------



## iamsam

great news marge - sending you healing energy - take good care of yourself now.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Well I am at last bulb free and can breathe again. The pain in my sinus areas was substantial, but now only slightly tender. On antibiotics again to prevent staph infection. It is such a relief. Now I only have the back spasms from the inactivity imposed and some tai chi will probably alleviate that. Thannks so much for all of your support. It seems that I always have some sort of condition bothering me. I should be used to it by now. Sam we've been missing you a lot lately and the posts re: puppies.
> Christmas will speed up the placements I am sure. Good to hear from you Joe. Never be concerned what anyone says about your love for your mother. She must have been a swell Mom to have engendered such care by you.
> Welcome to all those who are new to Kp. We are growing every wk. How Many members do we have in the tea party, Sam. I remember something was said once about where to find the numbers, but I was busy and never pursued it.
> So long for now. Got to go knit on my rainbow dishcloth. I am looking forward to seeing it in the feather and fan. \
> Marlark marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> Marianne, i tried a treadle machine one time, got going good, then lost pace or timeing and starting going backwards, i never could get the nack for it.
> Dancer, i think your decorations are great, love, love the door hanger, i like the bear nativity also, i am very partial to bears.i usually put my tree up day after turkey day, but since i downsized my tree, its no biggie, i have a 4 ft one now, got rid of all my big ornaments to the girls. by the time i get the 9 ft one up and done at the church, its hard to get into doing much here, i still decorate every room except ours, i used to take everything down from over my kit. cabinets and had a plug in put there especially for the lights and decorated up there also, i still do i just don't remove the stuff that was up there, i give it a spiff and set a santa or snowman in front of it. older and lazier.i have the hanging of the greens service all organized for church the 2nd.
> whoever did the socks i love the penguins, how cute.
> someone ask about the egg shells in my flower bed. i don't know if they really do anything but keep soil loose after they decay, my gran who had the best green thumb, always did that. she could root anything. i am good with plants, all of us are, but not like gran.
> i have got to get some bird seed out, i am going to see dad tomorrw and will get him some more seed also. he loves the birds.
> Liz, i will remember you and dh in my prayers, i know the waiting is the hardest thing. i know everyone says turn it over to God, sometimes that is a hard thing to do, we as humans want to hurry and fix things ourselves. Peace and Grace to you. nite friends


My Mom has her mother's treadle sewing machine -- a Singer. It still works and she uses it sometimes just for memory sake.

I use the crushed egg shells in the garden especially around the plants that snails and slugs like to munch on. The egg shells cut the skin of the snails and slugs and then they die from dehydration. They have no way of healing their skin. In this regard it is a natural pest control. If there are no slugs in your garden, then there are no skunks and other creatures in your garden digging for them. If you have slugs in your lawn, you can spread crushed egg shells throughout the lawn. ;-)


----------



## Redkimba

thewren said:


> amazing redkimba - i don't know how you did it.
> 
> sam
> 
> how long did it take you?


Thank you. It took most of the day - maybe about 6 hrs or so (I didn't time it so I really have no idea)


----------



## iamsam

thanks five - you just helped me with one christmas present.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> five - the sock pictures - were they of socks for sale?
> may i have the website if they were. sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are expecting a lot five - here i sit with a sock on the needles which i have not touched for months - i need to come visit you for moral support - maybe i would get a pair finished. if you can come with power ranger socks - now that would please the grandsons - especially the red ranger. lol sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just may get your wish! Today after mass I went to the store and bought a digital camera! I do believe my old one is not good anymore as I can take two pictures with it and then it tells me to change the batteries. It does this even if the batteries are brand new. It is old anyways and needed to be replaced. Now I just need to understand the instructions -- the fine print gets smaller every year and the rest of the printed page is so small that I get half way done reading through the instructions before I realize that it doesnt make any sense to me at all. It is at this point that I know I need to find the English instructions. *sigh* life can be so difficult for someone who is thinking she some how needs to be bilingual. Did someone say hope springs eternal? haha,
> 
> 
> 
> What fun to have a new toy- at least it comes with instructions. Not like computers these days- you need to know how to use the thing to get the user instructions for it! But so often these days the instructions are online- at least you can increase the font size! and maybe even specify which language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> BTW, Sam, your grandson's would love you to knit this for them! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, power ranger socks are knit one stitch at a time! I will come right over and help you out but you need to have a coffee on for me as I am rather tired tonight. Perhaps I will dash over in the morning, lol. I have lots of red yarn!  You need the black yarn too. You knit a basic sock in black with red toes, heels, and cuffs. You will then get fabric decal of the power ranger (Michaels, JoAnnes, or some fabric/craft store near you) and stitch it on. Presto!!! and there you have one happy grandson with power ranger socks! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, they were pictures of socks for sale -- but the sale was from the ebay in the UK. Here is a US site for power ranger socks. They dont have them on amazon.com, I checked for you.
> http://www.wholesalechildrenclothing.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=7064Y
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> thanks five - you just helped me with one christmas present.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> five - the sock pictures - were they of socks for sale?
> may i have the website if they were. sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are expecting a lot five - here i sit with a sock on the needles which i have not touched for months - i need to come visit you for moral support - maybe i would get a pair finished. if you can come with power ranger socks - now that would please the grandsons - especially the red ranger. lol sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just may get your wish! Today after mass I went to the store and bought a digital camera! I do believe my old one is not good anymore as I can take two pictures with it and then it tells me to change the batteries. It does this even if the batteries are brand new. It is old anyways and needed to be replaced. Now I just need to understand the instructions -- the fine print gets smaller every year and the rest of the printed page is so small that I get half way done reading through the instructions before I realize that it doesnt make any sense to me at all. It is at this point that I know I need to find the English instructions. *sigh* life can be so difficult for someone who is thinking she some how needs to be bilingual. Did someone say hope springs eternal? haha,
> 
> 
> 
> What fun to have a new toy- at least it comes with instructions. Not like computers these days- you need to know how to use the thing to get the user instructions for it! But so often these days the instructions are online- at least you can increase the font size! and maybe even specify which language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, Darowil, I have just checked out the "shark" socks! I believe I have demystified the basic pattern and I have written out how the construction of it is to be done. I think with some tinkering around and tweaking, it is very do-able. See what you think! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126728-1.html
> 
> BTW, Sam, your grandson's would love you to knit this for them! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, power ranger socks are knit one stitch at a time! I will come right over and help you out but you need to have a coffee on for me as I am rather tired tonight. Perhaps I will dash over in the morning, lol. I have lots of red yarn!  You need the black yarn too. You knit a basic sock in black with red toes, heels, and cuffs. You will then get fabric decal of the power ranger (Michaels, JoAnnes, or some fabric/craft store near you) and stitch it on. Presto!!! and there you have one happy grandson with power ranger socks! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, they were pictures of socks for sale -- but the sale was from the ebay in the UK. Here is a US site for power ranger socks. They dont have them on amazon.com, I checked for you.
> http://www.wholesalechildrenclothing.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=7064Y
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well, I lost the directions to drop by and help you knit these power ranger socks, so I did the next best thing! Hope the grands enjoy them. Happy shopping Sam!


----------



## Gweniepooh

The are about 4 inches each. One is done on a 4x4 inch hoop; I usually do 2 on a 180 cm x 130cm hoop.


thewren said:


> what size are your angels?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Redkimba said:


> I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.
> 
> Before and after shots of the yarn:


IMPRESSIVE! I don't know if I could have done it.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, i tried a treadle machine one time, got going good, then lost pace or timeing and starting going backwards, i never could get the nack for it.
> Dancer, i think your decorations are great, love, love the door hanger, i like the bear nativity also, i am very partial to bears.i usually put my tree up day after turkey day, but since i downsized my tree, its no biggie, i have a 4 ft one now, got rid of all my big ornaments to the girls. by the time i get the 9 ft one up and done at the church, its hard to get into doing much here, i still decorate every room except ours, i used to take everything down from over my kit. cabinets and had a plug in put there especially for the lights and decorated up there also, i still do i just don't remove the stuff that was up there, i give it a spiff and set a santa or snowman in front of it. older and lazier.i have the hanging of the greens service all organized for church the 2nd.
> whoever did the socks i love the penguins, how cute.
> someone ask about the egg shells in my flower bed. i don't know if they really do anything but keep soil loose after they decay, my gran who had the best green thumb, always did that. she could root anything. i am good with plants, all of us are, but not like gran.
> i have got to get some bird seed out, i am going to see dad tomorrw and will get him some more seed also. he loves the birds.
> Liz, i will remember you and dh in my prayers, i know the waiting is the hardest thing. i know everyone says turn it over to God, sometimes that is a hard thing to do, we as humans want to hurry and fix things ourselves. Peace and Grace to you. nite friends
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom has her mother's treadle sewing machine -- a Singer. It still works and she uses it sometimes just for memory sake.
> 
> I use the crushed egg shells in the garden especially around the plants that snails and slugs like to munch on. The egg shells cut the skin of the snails and slugs and then they die from dehydration. They have no way of healing their skin. In this regard it is a natural pest control. If there are no slugs in your garden, then there are no skunks and other creatures in your garden digging for them. If you have slugs in your lawn, you can spread crushed egg shells throughout the lawn. ;-)
Click to expand...

Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq. Dancer, thank you for all your images! the ones that really appeal are being forwarded on- hope this is allowable!?


----------



## Strawberry4u

Sq_Dancer said:


> This is my son, Cody, Jason McCoy and Cody's fiance, Alysha. It was posted today on Facebook so am asuming it was just taken.
> 
> What a nice looking group.


----------



## iamsam

that is the size of heidi's machine - hmmmm - i wonder what we can come up with - will need to talk about it over brekkers.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The are about 4 inches each. One is done on a 4x4 inch hoop; I usually do 2 on a 180 cm x 130cm hoop.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size are your angels?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Lurker, Yes, that is fine. Enjoy. Dancer



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq. Dancer, thank you for all your images! the ones that really appeal are being forwarded on- hope this is allowable!?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Strawberry. I am so proud of my son Cody. He has worked full time and also put himself through College.



Strawberry4u said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my son, Cody, Jason McCoy and Cody's fiance, Alysha. It was posted today on Facebook so am asuming it was just taken.
> 
> What a nice looking group.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Lurker, Yes, that is fine. Enjoy. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sq. Dancer, thank you for all your images! the ones that really appeal are being forwarded on- hope this is allowable!?
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You are very welcome. which ones did you want to forward on?



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, Yes, that is fine. Enjoy. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sq. Dancer, thank you for all your images! the ones that really appeal are being forwarded on- hope this is allowable!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

budasha said:


> I've been kind of down in the dumps this week. DH went for a colonoscopy on Monday and the surgeon found a tumor. Of course, the first thing he said was that it's probably cancerous but he did do a biopsy and now we have to wait 2 weeks for the results. With all his other problems, he sure didn't need this additional worry. If he should need surgery, it's risky because of his past medical history plus his age but the alternative isn't good. What to do


So sorry to hear of a new problem. I am assuming there is some size to the tumor that it cannot be removed with the loop they use for polyps? I don't understand why you have to wait so long for biopsy results. I had my results in a day and a half. The waiting is the worst... Sending all kinds of positive thoughts your way.... this growing old is not for the faint of heart.....


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> You are very welcome. which ones did you want to forward on?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, Yes, that is fine. Enjoy. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sq. Dancer, thank you for all your images! the ones that really appeal are being forwarded on- hope this is allowable!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I copy the ones that appeal, and have been forwarding them, mostly to a cousin and a friend in Glasgow Scotland, and a friend here in Auckland.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here is the video clip of Cody, his fiance Alysha and Jason McCoy. He dedicated this song to the two of them.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I am certainly happy that you like some of the ones I post. Hope your day is going well. Dancer



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome. which ones did you want to forward on?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, Yes, that is fine. Enjoy. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sq. Dancer, thank you for all your images! the ones that really appeal are being forwarded on- hope this is allowable!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I copy the ones that appeal, and have been forwarding them, mostly to a cousin and a friend in Glasgow Scotland, and a friend here in Auckland.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Well I am certainly happy that you like some of the ones I post. Hope your day is going well. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome. which ones did you want to forward on?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, Yes, that is fine. Enjoy. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sq. Dancer, thank you for all your images! the ones that really appeal are being forwarded on- hope this is allowable!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I copy the ones that appeal, and have been forwarding them, mostly to a cousin and a friend in Glasgow Scotland, and a friend here in Auckland.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I enjoy clean humour!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

So do I, Lurker. I figure anyone that has to lower themselves to indecent humor to get a laugh, really has no talent at all.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am certainly happy that you like some of the ones I post. Hope your day is going well. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome. which ones did you want to forward on?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, Yes, that is fine. Enjoy. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sq. Dancer, thank you for all your images! the ones that really appeal are being forwarded on- hope this is allowable!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I copy the ones that appeal, and have been forwarding them, mostly to a cousin and a friend in Glasgow Scotland, and a friend here in Auckland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoy clean humour!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Redkimba said:


> Alright! I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.
> Before and after shots of the yarn:


Good Going Red!!! A proper skein of yarn now. Someone is going to be very happy.......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oddball.... Hope that your husband does not have to wait too long to get some relief. I am sure that your daughter will do well now that she has a diagnosis...Medication is a help. but just knowing what the problem is also is a big step in the right direction. I will keep you all in my thoughts.

Marge.... Sorry things have been so rough lately and hope that you are now well on the mend.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sam... What wonderful news that Heidi and Gary will have a new addition to the family. I know you will worry enough for all, but hope that Heidi will breathe deep, relax and not overdue. 

Dancer, hoping all turns out well for your daughter as well.... Your decorations are fabulous. The nativity is lovedly and must have taken a good bit of patience to piece together. I have a friend who is doing the same one right now in two different sizes. You certainly accomplished a lot today.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Jynx. It took me a bit of time to do the Nativity. I changed a few things and added to it. I wanted something different than what everyone else had.... Just finished my stocking as well. Just need to put a loop on it and some stamens in the poinsettia and then it is done. 



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam... What wonderful news that Heidi and Gary will have a new addition to the family. I know you will worry enough for all, but hope that Heidi will breathe deep, relax and not overdue.
> 
> Dancer, hoping all turns out well for your daughter as well.... Your decorations are fabulous. The nativity is lovedly and must have taken a good bit of patience to piece together. I have a friend who is doing the same one right now in two different sizes. You certainly accomplished a lot today.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Darowil.... love the socks. GD has requested lots of socls for Christmas... Wish I had known that earlier.... Not a lot of time now. The pigs are wonderful and the penguins are cute with the 3D elements.... I never wear shoes in the house so enjoy socks that actually fit and are nice and warm... (They help keep the wood floors polished too!) 

Marianne.... Glad to see you are doing well. I'm with you on the elk. It is the best. I'm a petty good skeet shooter and DH doesn't hunt but our alley kid goes frequently and always shares. In fact, he went hunting today. His brother is in the meat buying business and sends a care package once in awhile..... The best steaks I have ever eaten. When we first moved to Texas, we could not believe what passed as beef... having come from Chicago, the stockyards and cornfed.... but we have adapted and the stores carry a better selection now....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Getting ready for Thanksgiving, mom's appointments and all that was going on, I was not able to make last weeks TP at all. Hope that all in the US had a wonderful holiday. Our day was long and full, as we had to be up early to watch GD in parade and then eat late waiting on her to fly home. We all overate, but I managed to send most of the leftovers home with the kids. I have not even had a piece of pumpkin pie yet. maybe for breakfast!!! I did get the Christmas village up yesterday and did a little decorating today, but not as much as I had hoped. We ran out and did a little shopping yesterday.... mainly Ott lamps from Joannes for the LR. I got those put together today as well. The girls presented their lists.... Lots of Luck!!! 

I'd like to get the tree assembled tomorrow, even if it takes all week to decorate, but haven;t talked to momm for two days so guess I need to go down there....maybe put up a few decorations...

DH has picked up a cold and I am trying very hard not to get it.... I'm eating Vitamin C waifers and taking echinacia. Guess I should get to bed and get as much rest as possible..... Night all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

SouthernGal.... Congratulations on those skinny jeans and glad to see you are getting a little time for yourself and bj..... Love a good road trip, even a short one.

Shepherd... glad you found us. Sometimes it takes a scare for us to get the message to slow down and enjoy life.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dancer.... the stocking sounds lovely.... DH brought me a huge poinsietta yesterday. I've dug out the stockings but haven't unpacked the hangers yet. I have one other done except for the name, but it was to be for the cat. I was goingt just put "The Cat" in French so that it could go for any cat. Now that we are without a cat, I may just do it as a reminder of them all.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker.... How unfortunate that your packages were lost... I felt so bad when a KP friend sent me something from Austrailia and the package never made it. I now have another KP friend who has mailed me a package twice... with the correct address, and ithas been returned to her both times. I'm beginning to feel like I live in the Bermuda Triangle........ Hope you are well reimbursed but sorry you lost your treasures...


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Lurker.... How unfortunate that your packages were lost... I felt so bad when a KP friend sent me something from Austrailia and the package never made it. I now have another KP friend who has mailed me a package twice... with the correct address, and ithas been returned to her both times. I'm beginning to feel like I live in the Bermuda Triangle........ Hope you are well reimbursed but sorry you lost your treasures...


It has been a 'bummer', especially as there are Christmas presents to give, and birthday presents received in them!

Sorry to hear of your experiences with the postal system!


----------



## Pontuf

Pfaff's are great machines. Lucky you!

Pontuf



Marianne818 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne how nice! What is the German name on your machine?
> 
> Pilgrim Pontuf
> 
> Embroidery machines, sergers.. I'm impressed, I have an older German machine that a friend gave me, it was her Mom's and she had it for at least 30 or 40 years, it has a lifetime guarantee,
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to open it up to get the name..Pfaff automatic 260. A friend told me it was made in Germany, but I have found company that makes them here in the States. So I have no idea. Part of the instructions on the machine itself are in German, my DS speaks and reads German he was surprised when I asked him what this writing was. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Love your new avatar Bellstar! Hope your stomach is much better today.
UA-ASU exciting game. This house was glued to the OSU - MICHIGAN game today. Big game great result! Ofcourse all my Ohio family was there. 
Did you watch the game Sam?
You must let us know how you like Lincoln. Much of it was filmed in Springfield IL where my parents lived.

Went to a friend's for Thanksgiving dinner and my stomach hasn't been quite right since - not bad, just a little off, but getting better. It was fun, though.

Then yesterday Deirdre and the boys were down from Phoenix. They went to the UA-ASU Territorial Cup football game last night and it was a heartbreaker - UA ahead 27-17 at the beginning of the 4th quarter, only to lose it 41-34. I wouldn't want to be our quarterback today, poor guy.

Today my mom came up to spend the day with the kids before they left a couple of hours ago; she'll spend the night then I think we're going to the early, i.e., cheap matinee of Lincoln tomorrow morninng. And then back to work Monday morning, but only 2 more weeks till our semester's over and DH and I are both really looking forward to that.

Now I guess I'll see if I can catch up on the tea party's 17 pages already![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Marge so glad you are feeling much better. Keeping you in my prayers.

Pontuf



margewhaples said:


> Well I am at last bulb free and can breathe again. The pain in my sinus areas was substantial, but now only slightly tender. On antibiotics again to prevent staph infection. It is such a relief.


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker, when we lived in San Diego I had a huge snail problem. Snails were a new problem for me. They were even crawling up the outside walls of the house! My sister was living in Colorado, a geologist and environmentalist . She suggested that I put out a pie plate filled with beer. This was the "humane" way to fix the problem. Well, the snails came, drank, and told all their snails friends because next thing I knew I had a whole yard full of snails! Had to eventually use the snail bait which was the only thing that worked. The snail problem was so bad in San Diego that when it rained the snails all crawled on the pavement on the streets and it literally looked like a trucks had dumped truck fulls of gravel. So bizarre!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Lurker, when we lived in San Diego I had a huge snail problem. Snails were a new problem for me. They were even crawling up the outside walls of the house! My sister was living in Colorado, a geologist and environmentalist . She suggested that I put out a pie plate filled with beer. This was the "humane" way to fix the problem. Well, the snails came, drank, and told all their snails friends because next thing I knew I had a whole yard full of snails! Had to eventually use the snail bait which was the only thing that worked. The snail problem was so bad in San Diego that when it rained the snails all crawled on the pavement on the streets and it literally looked like a trucks had dumped truck fulls of gravel. So bizarre!


In one part of Auckland where I had a house for 18 months [wanted to live there the rest of my life but the ex had other ideas] the snail problem was so bad, I used to have squashing 'binges' with my rubber boots on, on the front grass- funny I don't recall an odour problem or excessive flies as a result. There is a snail bait available that claims to be pet and bird friendly, although I see it still has a 'withholding' period- the beer is a non starter here, because I really think Fale would not be able to resist the temptation! I would sooner fuel his cocacola habit- maybe I should try the snails on that, but like yours I think it would more encourage them!!!!


----------



## Pontuf

LOL yes what a waste of good beer!
I remember walking in the grass and feeling the snail shells crunch under my shoes! GROSS! It was an awful experience until we got it under control. My Mother had done some research and told me that the snails in San Diego actually came over on the boats from France . I had always loved escargot but have never been able to eat snails since.

Pilgrim pontuf

uote=Lurker 2]


Pontuf said:


> Lurker, when we lived in San Diego I had a huge snail problem. Snails were a new problem for me. They were even crawling up the outside walls of the house! My sister was living in Colorado, a geologist and environmentalist . She suggested that I put out a pie plate filled with beer. This was the "humane" way to fix the problem. Well, the snails came, drank, and told all their snails friends because next thing I knew I had a whole yard full of snails! Had to eventually use the snail bait which was the only thing that worked. The snail problem was so bad in San Diego that when it rained a snails all crawled on the pavement on the streets and it literally looked like a d had dumped truck fulls of gravel. So bizarre!


In one part of Auckland where I had a house for 18 months [wanted to live there the rest of my life but the ex had other ideas] the snail problem was so bad, I used to have squashing 'binges' with my rubber boots on, on the front grass- funny I don't recall an odour problem or excessive flies as a result. There is a snail bait available that claims to be pet and bird friendly, although I see it still has a 'withholding' period- the beer is a non starter here, because I really think Fale would not be able to resist the temptation! I would sooner fuel his cocacola habit- maybe I should try the snails on that, but like yours I think it would more encourage them!!!![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf, you must be up very early! It is 11pm here now and I must get my head down- good to 'talk'!


----------



## Pontuf

Sam, so happy to hear Heidi and Gary's great news!


----------



## Pontuf

Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause! 
Going to try to fall back asleep. All this talk about Christmas decorating has encouraged us to put up the tree tomorrow/today Sunday. We did put out the large vintage Santas on the front porch. They light up. They come from Rick's family and I just love them. Very old fashioned and vintage.

Pontuf

]Pontuf, you must be up very early! It is 11pm here now and I must get my head down- good to 'talk'![/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

Someone was asking about a Feather and Fan pattern and how to get it to look the same at both ends. I found this on KP and both ends look the same:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120603-1.html

Perhaps you could contact the poster if still interested in this as it looks like they accomplished it :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> Love them and agree with Gwen, I would not wear shoes at all in the house. They are adorable.


Except on the coldest days all I wear at home (well on my feet) are my knitted socks- mind you I don't have any of those ones above (but the colourfull Bosnian ones I posted recently will be mine-). Still working on its heel- it took me a long time to get the stitches from the piece they were knbitted onto, one side I didn't manage to find them all so had to look hard (and I think I simply added a few where they should have been!). But have begun it so shouldn't take long now I hope. Mind you they will be in the drawer waiting for the cold weather, many months before I actually use them.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> I've been kind of down in the dumps this week. DH went for a colonoscopy on Monday and the surgeon found a tumor. Of course, the first thing he said was that it's probably cancerous but he did do a biopsy and now we have to wait 2 weeks for the results. With all his other problems, he sure didn't need this additional worry. If he should need surgery, it's risky because of his past medical history plus his age but the alternative isn't good. What to do


It is a worry and two weeks is a long to be left wondering. But depite what the docoter says they can be wrong. Recently Dreamweaver was told she had a recurrance of her cancer and then it turned out it was wrong , and a friend of mine had the same thing happen this year. So try not to worry yet- much easier to say than do but think of others who have been told similar things which turn out to be wrong.


----------



## Cashmeregma

margewhaples said:


> Well I am at last bulb free and can breathe again. The pain in my sinus areas was substantial, but now only slightly tender. On antibiotics again to prevent staph infection. It is such a relief. Now I only have the back spasms from the inactivity imposed and some tai chi will probably alleviate that. Thannks so much for all of your support. It seems that I always have some sort of condition bothering me. I should be used to it by now. Sam we've been missing you a lot lately and the posts re: puppies.
> Christmas will speed up the placements I am sure. Good to hear from you Joe. Never be concerned what anyone says about your love for your mother. She must have been a swell Mom to have engendered such care by you.
> Welcome to all those who are new to Kp. We are growing every wk. How Many members do we have in the tea party, Sam. I remember something was said once about where to find the numbers, but I was busy and never pursued it.
> So long for now. Got to go knit on my rainbow dishcloth. I am looking forward to seeing it in the feather and fan. \
> Marlark marge.


So glad to hear you are feeling better. What an ordeal. Now hope those muscles quit with those spasms. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Redkimba said:


> I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.
> 
> Before and after shots of the yarn:


Great Job untangling....You must have the patience of a Saint.


----------



## Cashmeregma

oddball said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddball - so glad to see you today - haven't heard from you for a while - hope you come back real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love presents that are made for me. Last year, I found out that B could do stained glass. So I asked him if he could make me an angel, thinking of a decoration for my tree. He made me a beautiful 8 inch high 3D angel. I treasure it. People do not often make things for each other anymore. Well some of us do, but it is not the normal now. People just go out and spend spend spend. Usually putting no thought to the gift at all. I cried when I got the angel. It was more than I had expected and I had not know B very long at that point.
> 
> Dancer- my hubbie also does stained glass and has made angels. I have them hanging in every room. I love them, can't get enough angels I say. Aren't we lucky to have such clever and thoughtful men. I thank God for him every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam, it's good to be back. Have been scanning through the KTP most days but not had much time to chat. DH has had scan results and now waiting for appointment for an epidural in the base of his spine. Our DD has been diagnosed with depression, should have realised sooner but it has been a gradual thing since losing her brother 3 years ago. At 19 years of age you don't really expect that. She will be fine as she is very positive now she has a diagnosis. Sorry to offload onto you Sam but the ktp is like talking to close friends and family.Lin x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oddball, sure hope they can help DH and DD. Considering the situation it is totally understandable that DD is going through some depression. Sending you hugs dear and wishes that she will be helped. This must be hard for you too so know we care about you too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Someone was asking about a Feather and Fan pattern and how to get it to look the same at both ends. I found this on KP and both ends look the same:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120603-1.html
> 
> Perhaps you could contact the poster if still interested in this as it looks like they accomplished it :thumbup:


Angora, if you look very carefully there is still the problem of concave and convex curves, I actually don't think there is any way of avoiding this effect, it is just the nature of the design!


----------



## darowil

oddball said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddball - so glad to see you today - haven't heard from you for a while - hope you come back real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love presents that are made for me. Last year, I found out that B could do stained glass. So I asked him if he could make me an angel, thinking of a decoration for my tree. He made me a beautiful 8 inch high 3D angel. I treasure it. People do not often make things for each other anymore. Well some of us do, but it is not the normal now. People just go out and spend spend spend. Usually putting no thought to the gift at all. I cried when I got the angel. It was more than I had expected and I had not know B very long at that point.
> 
> Dancer- my hubbie also does stained glass and has made angels. I have them hanging in every room. I love them, can't get enough angels I say. Aren't we lucky to have such clever and thoughtful men. I thank God for him every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam, it's good to be back. Have been scanning through the KTP most days but not had much time to chat. DH has had scan results and now waiting for appointment for an epidural in the base of his spine. Our DD has been diagnosed with depression, should have realised sooner but it has been a gradual thing since losing her brother 3 years ago. At 19 years of age you don't really expect that. She will be fine as she is very positive now she has a diagnosis. Sorry to offload onto you Sam but the ktp is like talking to close friends and family.Lin x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depression can be so difficult- Maryanne struggles with it and having a tough time right now- so hard to know how much to push her and when to do things for her. But I would think knowing what is wrong- and knowing why will be a big step on the slow process to healing. Was her brother your son? Becaue if so you to have that to deal with (and even if a stepson could well be significant to you).
> Epidurals are almost always a great success so that will be good for your DH.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.


Beautiful decorations Dancer. I have angels on my tree also, but mine's not up yet. You did a great job and so glad you can finally decorate to your heart's content. I know you will enjoy every moment!


----------



## Cashmeregma

stubbynose said:


> Hey Dancer: Eastons 1st birthday was a lot of fun but sadly he was sick as a dog.strep throat and double ear infection.thank goodness for medication!!! Even with his illness he had a good time with the presents and with his smash cake..he was covered in black icing but loved digging into it and eating the cake!!!
> Mommy told him to enjoy this once a year cake smashing because it would not be happening every time he had cake!!! lets just say the floor was covered in cake!!! A great time had by all!!!
> 
> Poor baby. That just isn't any fun to be that sick and on his first birthday. So glad he had a good time anyway. :thumbup: Our little granddaughter spent most of Thanksgiving up in a bedroom with our son as she had a fever and wasn't feeling well. Sure is a lot going around.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> This is my son, Cody, Jason McCoy and Cody's fiance, Alysha. It was posted today on Facebook so am asuming it was just taken.
> 
> Jason McCoy was born in Barrie, Ontario  lived in Camrose, Alberta and finally settled in Anten Mills, Ontario. This song makes one thankful for what we have, especially after the devistation of the East Coast this year.
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous couple Dancer.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Redkimba said:


> I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.
> 
> Before and after shots of the yarn:


I was going to say how long tdid that take but I see you said most of th eday. It would have to be a great yarn fpr me to thave the patience to do tht.
Reminds me Sam did you ever get your yarn untangled by or for you? At least I have no pets of children who get into my yarn.

Talking of yarn I needed to go to Spotlight and get some things I needed (and I really did need them) DH said 'getting yarn' no I told him. When I returned a few hours later I had one ball of wool (AUstralian teminology for a skein of yarn). Told him it was cheaper to by the wool and he just looked at me. The I explained that I was needing to spend $15 but if I bought a magazine for $1 which even had a pattern I wanted and spent $20 I got $10 off. So it all cost me $11 with a ball of baby yarn and a pattern instead of $15. So I really did save money by buying the yarn!


----------



## darowil

stubbynose said:


> Thanks Sam!!! With you as our host who wouldn't love to sit and chat with a gentleman like you!!! You have to be one of sweetest men I knowyou are always so happy and upbeat!!! The time you take to answer pretty much every person who sits at this huge table is mind blowing in itself!!! When do you get the chance to knit or eat or sleep for that matterthis party is always moving.I can barley keep up these days!! You tire me out with all that you do Sam!! Keep up the great work.you are the MAN for this group.you certainly keep us on our toes!! Cheers my new friend!!!
> 
> /quote]
> 
> When Sam dared go away it kept three of us busy for the 3 weeks he was away- especially Lurker who didn't shirk her duties by going away for awhile.


----------



## Cashmeregma

donmaur said:


> a wonderful warm sunny alberta day here, just finished an angel food- uses 12 egg whites but had to sit down to beat them stiff. this afternoon cookies are on the menu if i can do it. off to the specialist monday for results of mri and will keep everyone informed thanks for all your prayers on here
> donmaur


Glad you came to join the party donmaur. Prayers and hugs. Yes, please keep us informed. Oooooh sounds like a lot of special times are in store with an angel food cake and cookies.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.


Just gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I hope I can get one of those machines someday. Didn't know they could do that. I have a lot of catching up to do on sewing machines.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> .
> someone ask about the egg shells in my flower bed. i don't know if they really do anything but keep soil loose after they decay, my gran who had the best green thumb, always did that. she could root anything. i am good with plants, all of us are, but not like gran.
> i


I thought crushed egg shell stopped snails becuase they didn't like crawling over it? (I don't thionk I would if I was a snail. But then I don't think I would going over too many things if I was a snail. Glad I'm not a snail- then I wouldn't know all you lovely people.)


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to send this to my angel. She is every bit as glorious as the song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't think my DH would think that was noise- what a voice.
> And Jungle Bells with the muppetts was fun! Certainly an interesting combination.
> 
> 
> 
> I find him very delightful and what a voice! I watched the David Foster show and was very taken with the Jingle Bells and Andrea Bocelli. Miss Piggy's adoration is completely focussed! (I did not know how else to send my angel my thoughts about her and my appreciation for her, so I posted it here and hope she will hear it too.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite beautiful.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I use the crushed egg shells in the garden especially around the plants that snails and slugs like to munch on. The egg shells cut the skin of the snails and slugs and then they die from dehydration. They have no way of healing their skin. In this regard it is a natural pest control. If there are no slugs in your garden, then there are no skunks and other creatures in your garden digging for them. If you have slugs in your lawn, you can spread crushed egg shells throughout the lawn. ;-)


As usual 5 you have much more info than me. I've never seen skunks in my yard- does that mean I have no slugs? The fact that I've never seen a skunk is totally beside the point I know.
Think I need to go to bed- I'm getting silly, talking of being a snail and then seeing skunks over here! (it is after 10pm so bed is reasonable).


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.


Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> sam
> An abundance of snow to be blessed upon everyone.
> 
> Sam, Heidi will be in my prayers. As for the snow the closest I want it is looking at it coat the Sierra Nevada mtns. About 15 miles away. We have had lovely 70 degree whether by noon. In afternoon chills off about 15-20 degrees. But noon great time to take dogs on long walk. Thanksgiving i was so grateful that Al's surg. Successful I even jogged 15 min. Then walked 45 min.
> Desert Joy


Happy to hear the good news. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf, you must be up very early! It is 11pm here now and I must get my head down- good to 'talk'!


You can talk about being up really early.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I haven't went through all the postings, sorry. Hope all had a great Thanksgiving. I had my son and his family. The boys were fun. I will miss my son when he leaves for Afghanistan on Sunday. When I asked his evil wife about coming here or us going over to their house to see the boys, she let me know snottily she will be too busy. I asked what do you mean by that? She said I said I will be too busy with the boys and walked out. I told DH I guess that means wwe won't get to see the boys again. Tim, my son heard it. I called today and Tim said he took care of it but if he's gone she'll do what she wants. DH said we'll just drop byn and too bad if she doesn't like it. How evil can someone be? Last time when Tim was in Iraq we didn't see the boys for a year. She won't get by with it this time.
> 
> Sam, I hope it's ok to ask, how old is Heidi? is she having trouble with this pregnancy? How far along is she? I will add her to my prayers.
> Thank you for the recipes. I'm going to make the salad tomorrow. We had left over turkey today. I think it taste even better today.
> 
> I better get going it's almost time to get the Suggies out to play. Prayers to all and my God bless you all. Until tomorrow.


So sorry to hear about DIL still creating such problems with seeing the grandchildren. It truly is torture to have anyone keep you from seeing them. My heart goes out to you. At least that would give you some comfort when son is deployed. Prayers for DS will continue as long as he is in Afghanistan. Hugs


----------



## darowil

Pontuf said:


> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G


I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay folks...here it is hot off the needles...the beret I started last night for step DD. Now to start on the cowl she wants.


Quite beautiful.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Poor baby. That just isn't any fun to be that sick and on his first birthday. So glad he had a good time anyway. :thumbup: Our little granddaughter spent most of Thanksgiving up in a bedroom with our son as she had a fever and wasn't feeling well. Sure is a lot going around.


But at least with a first he doesn't know he should be having a fun day!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was asking about a Feather and Fan pattern and how to get it to look the same at both ends. I found this on KP and both ends look the same:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120603-1.html
> 
> Perhaps you could contact the poster if still interested in this as it looks like they accomplished it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora, if you look very carefully there is still the problem of concave and convex curves, I actually don't think there is any way of avoiding this effect, it is just the nature of the design!
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, yes, you are right. It looks different to me though. Is that because it is coming to points instead of being rounded off? I thought this person had found a solution. Oh well, onward and upward.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. That just isn't any fun to be that sick and on his first birthday. So glad he had a good time anyway. :thumbup: Our little granddaughter spent most of Thanksgiving up in a bedroom with our son as she had a fever and wasn't feeling well. Sure is a lot going around.
> 
> 
> 
> But at least with a first he doesn't know he should be having a fun day!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, so true. There is a beauty in that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> someone ask about the egg shells in my flower bed. i don't know if they really do anything but keep soil loose after they decay, my gran who had the best green thumb, always did that. she could root anything. i am good with plants, all of us are, but not like gran.
> i
> 
> 
> 
> I thought crushed egg shell stopped snails becuase they didn't like crawling over it? (I don't thionk I would if I was a snail. But then I don't think I would going over too many things if I was a snail. Glad I'm not a snail- then I wouldn't know all you lovely people.)
Click to expand...

Now you've got me laughing. I'm glad you're not a snail too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## melyn

Dohhhhhhhhh
just spent at least 5 mins trying to scroll to the top of the page because it kept opening new ones at the bottom and wouldnt scroll up, was getting really inpatient and near to throwing a tantrum with stupid computer. Was having lunch and catching up on here at same time using an old plastic plate that has a raised lip on it. 
Yep spect u guessed it was resting on keyboard space bar and o matter how much I scrolled with mouse it was not gonna beat the space bar lol.
Can giggle bout it now but was gonna have a massive tantrum lol


----------



## Sq_Dancer

It sounds like you have been very very busy. I made the loop to put on the stocking this morning and will attach it in a little while. I have the glue gun heating up so I can glue some gold beads to the middle of the poinsettia and then I can hang it and take pictures. 
I picked up two stockings, one with a dog and one with a cat on them. I think I will make little stickers with their names to put on them. 
It snowed a bit again last night. I am doing my part of the snow shovelling but am afraid upstairs is going to be difficult and not bother, even though the landlord told them they had to do their part in shovelling also. They were also asked to park on the lawn and that was not a problem either when talking to the landlord, however, I got a text yesterday that they do not want to park on the lawn due to a large tree that is on the lawn and if I wanted to do that, to go ahead. They have a vehicle that is much more geared to doing this than I do. So I am thinking that I may just tell them I will keep the arrangements we now have, with me in front of them and they will just have to move their car whenever I want in or out. We are not allowed to park on the street overnight as of next Saturday. Guess they will just have to get up in the middle of the night if I happen to come home late at night. I don't do that often, but you never know when I may go to a show in Toronto some evening. Anybody got any other ideas?



Dreamweaver said:


> Dancer.... the stocking sounds lovely.... DH brought me a huge poinsietta yesterday. I've dug out the stockings but haven't unpacked the hangers yet. I have one other done except for the name, but it was to be for the cat. I was goingt just put "The Cat" in French so that it could go for any cat. Now that we are without a cat, I may just do it as a reminder of them all.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Love your sense of humor.
!!!



darowil said:


> I thought crushed egg shell stopped snails becuase they didn't like crawling over it? (I don't thionk I would if I was a snail. But then I don't think I would going over too many things if I was a snail. Glad I'm not a snail- then I wouldn't know all you lovely people.)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I was not fond of the night sweats either. Really did not want to cuddle or be touched at night as that was torture. Mostly if I kicked my feet out of the bed covers, it would cool me down enought to cool off but yep, it would go on and on all night long. I get it a little now but not as bad as it was. Wonder when it stops!!! or does it?



darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

LOL!!
I am laughing so hard at the vision of this happening!! Darn rimmed platesguess you will find on non rimmed one before to long!! Glad the tantrum stayed away..could have been a bad day for that computer!!



melyn said:


> Dohhhhhhhhh
> just spent at least 5 mins trying to scroll to the top of the page because it kept opening new ones at the bottom and wouldnt scroll up, was getting really inpatient and near to throwing a tantrum with stupid computer. Was having lunch and catching up on here at same time using an old plastic plate that has a raised lip on it.
> Yep spect u guessed it was resting on keyboard space bar and o matter how much I scrolled with mouse it was not gonna beat the space bar lol.
> Can giggle bout it now but was gonna have a massive tantrum lol


----------



## Sq_Dancer

melyn, how priceless! Thank you for sharing your sense of humor with us.



melyn said:


> Dohhhhhhhhh
> just spent at least 5 mins trying to scroll to the top of the page because it kept opening new ones at the bottom and wouldnt scroll up, was getting really inpatient and near to throwing a tantrum with stupid computer. Was having lunch and catching up on here at same time using an old plastic plate that has a raised lip on it.
> Yep spect u guessed it was resting on keyboard space bar and o matter how much I scrolled with mouse it was not gonna beat the space bar lol.
> Can giggle bout it now but was gonna have a massive tantrum lol


----------



## stubbynose

Yes thank goodness he doesn't realize parties are for FUNit was just hard on all us adults who wanted him to have a fun time and enjoy the days celebration!! It happens to the best of us!! I hope he is not sick for Christmas..he can make up for his first Birthday!! Let the paper ripping begin!!!


Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. That just isn't any fun to be that sick and on his first birthday. So glad he had a good time anyway. :thumbup: Our little granddaughter spent most of Thanksgiving up in a bedroom with our son as she had a fever and wasn't feeling well. Sure is a lot going around.
> 
> 
> 
> But at least with a first he doesn't know he should be having a fun day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, so true. There is a beauty in that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Stubbynose, I am going to share your joke here. Loved it and you have to love Maxine. Thank you for the laugh.

Four Worms in Church
(Four worms and a lesson to be learned !!!)

A Minister decided that a visual demonstration would add emphasis to his Sunday sermon.

Four worms were placed into four separate jars.

The first worm was put into a container of alcohol.

The second worm was put into a container of cigarette smoke.

The third worm was put into a container of chocolate syrup.

The fourth worm was put into a container of good, clean soil.

At the conclusion of the sermon, the minister reported the following results:

The first worm in alcohol ... Dead.

The second worm in cigarette smoke .. Dead. 

The third worm in chocolate syrup ... Dead. 

The fourth worm in good, clean soil ... Alive . 

So the Minister asked the congregation, "What did you learn from this demonstration?" 

Maxine was sitting in the back and quickly raised her hand and said,

"As long as you drink, smoke, and eat chocolate, you won't have worms!"

That pretty much ended the service !!


----------



## stubbynose

Dancer so looking forward to seeing your stocking complete!!! Sounds beautiful!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Dohhhhhhhhh
> just spent at least 5 mins trying to scroll to the top of the page because it kept opening new ones at the bottom and wouldnt scroll up, was getting really inpatient and near to throwing a tantrum with stupid computer. Was having lunch and catching up on here at same time using an old plastic plate that has a raised lip on it.
> Yep spect u guessed it was resting on keyboard space bar and o matter how much I scrolled with mouse it was not gonna beat the space bar lol.
> Can giggle bout it now but was gonna have a massive tantrum lol


I had a similar thing happen last week, except it was a ball of yarn. I didn't think it was heavy enough to bother the key board.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok, My stocking is now finished. Here it is with a few alterations with my name on it. Had to use a shorter form of my name to fit it on there. Enjoy.


----------



## stubbynose

Beautifully done Dancer!! A nice compliment to Burkes!! Love the animal stockings too!! Amy has one too but it has dog bones hanging from the trim !!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, i tried a treadle machine one time, got going good, then lost pace or timeing and starting going backwards, i never could get the nack for it.
> Dancer, i think your decorations are great, love, love the door hanger, i like the bear nativity also, i am very partial to bears.i usually put my tree up day after turkey day, but since i downsized my tree, its no biggie, i have a 4 ft one now, got rid of all my big ornaments to the girls. by the time i get the 9 ft one up and done at the church, its hard to get into doing much here, i still decorate every room except ours, i used to take everything down from over my kit. cabinets and had a plug in put there especially for the lights and decorated up there also, i still do i just don't remove the stuff that was up there, i give it a spiff and set a santa or snowman in front of it. older and lazier.i have the hanging of the greens service all organized for church the 2nd.
> whoever did the socks i love the penguins, how cute.
> someone ask about the egg shells in my flower bed. i don't know if they really do anything but keep soil loose after they decay, my gran who had the best green thumb, always did that. she could root anything. i am good with plants, all of us are, but not like gran.
> i have got to get some bird seed out, i am going to see dad tomorrw and will get him some more seed also. he loves the birds.
> Liz, i will remember you and dh in my prayers, i know the waiting is the hardest thing. i know everyone says turn it over to God, sometimes that is a hard thing to do, we as humans want to hurry and fix things ourselves. Peace and Grace to you. nite friends
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom has her mother's treadle sewing machine -- a Singer. It still works and she uses it sometimes just for memory sake.
> 
> I use the crushed egg shells in the garden especially around the plants that snails and slugs like to munch on. The egg shells cut the skin of the snails and slugs and then they die from dehydration. They have no way of healing their skin. In this regard it is a natural pest control. If there are no slugs in your garden, then there are no skunks and other creatures in your garden digging for them. If you have slugs in your lawn, you can spread crushed egg shells throughout the lawn. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
Click to expand...

When we lived in Vancouver - there were a lot of slugs-- I filled a tin foil plate with beer and that worked really well, I usually hid it behind a plant - gardens are so beautiful on the coast but slugs aren't. It has been a lot of years since I had to deal with slugs but my sister in law still does that in Victoria.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, My stocking is now finished. Here it is with a few alterations with my name on it. Had to use a shorter form of my name to fit it on there. Enjoy.


Lovely stockings, good job of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I hear you about slugs and snails in Vancouver and Victoria. Lots of them there. I used beer at one point but also used slug bait and put them under an upside down Margarine Container with holes punched out for them to walk into it. That kept the animals away from the bait. That is one thing I do not miss from being in that area. I lived in both Vancouver and surrounding areas as well as I was married in Victoria and lived there for 3 years.



Designer1234 said:


> When we lived in Vancouver - there were a lot of slugs-- I filled a tin foil plate with beer and that worked really well, I usually hid it behind a plant - gardens are so beautiful on the coast but slugs aren't. It has been a lot of years since I had to deal with slugs but my sister in law still does that in Victoria.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you NanaCaren. So glad it is finally done. Going to work on some angels today.



NanaCaren said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, My stocking is now finished. Here it is with a few alterations with my name on it. Had to use a shorter form of my name to fit it on there. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely stockings, good job of it. :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

I am making great head way on my supper so far for tonight!! Honey garlic spareribs are now in the slow cooker doing it's magic.chicken in the oven roasting I need it to add to my homemade chicken fried rice which is sitting on the counter just waiting to be popped into the oven when the chicken is cooked and cut up and added!! I am just waiting on the water to boil for my first cup of coffeethen off to make a homemade apple pie.and if time allows I am also going to attempt those butter horn crescents today toojust not sure if my yeast is fresh enough..will have to check on that before I begin!!
Hoping to get a few Christmas decorations out and displayed today tooafter seeing Dancers place my house is no where near the Merry Christmas look it should be for the weather we have outside today!! Well I am off to peel a bunch of apples ,make pie crust and hopefully the butter horns!! If not I should make a good dent on the house decorating!! Time to jack up the Christmas tunes!!!
HO HO HO everyone ..have a wonderful day where ever you may be!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was asking about a Feather and Fan pattern and how to get it to look the same at both ends. I found this on KP and both ends look the same:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120603-1.html
> 
> Perhaps you could contact the poster if still interested in this as it looks like they accomplished it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora, if you look very carefully there is still the problem of concave and convex curves, I actually don't think there is any way of avoiding this effect, it is just the nature of the design!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, yes, you are right. It looks different to me though. Is that because it is coming to points instead of being rounded off? I thought this person had found a solution. Oh well, onward and upward.
Click to expand...

Agreed, it mostly comes to points- possibly because the edge is about 3 rows of garter stitch [from recall], but there is still the one large convex curve, matching a concave- the photo does not show this particularly clearly!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Someone was asking about a Feather and Fan pattern and how to get it to look the same at both ends. I found this on KP and both ends look the same:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120603-1.html
> 
> Perhaps you could contact the poster if still interested in this as it looks like they accomplished it :thumbup:


If you analyze the scarf carefully, you will see that the ends of the scarves will "fit" into each other -- meaning that the ripples are offset on each end, therefore are not the same. If you read through the posts, she does write out the pattern in two places. She did not have a written pattern that she followed.

The only way you get the ends of the scarf to match is to do a provisional cast on, knit one side, go back and pick up the live stitches and knit the other way for the other side.  This is just my thoughts.

On another website, this was being discussed and here is what the conclusion was: _"the ends of a feather and fan scarf/shawl/blanket will not match exactly. They will be like complimentary angles in the sense that they will fit together.

If you want them to match exactly you can do one of two things. You can either start with a provisional cast on, knit half the scarf, go and undo the PCO, pick up stitches and knit the other half. That will give you two "ends". Or you can knit one half, put the stitches on a string holder. Knit another half and graft the two ends together. That will give you two "beginnings"._


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to send this to my angel. She is every bit as glorious as the song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't think my DH would think that was noise- what a voice.
> And Jungle Bells with the muppetts was fun! Certainly an interesting combination.
> 
> 
> 
> I find him very delightful and what a voice! I watched the David Foster show and was very taken with the Jingle Bells and Andrea Bocelli. Miss Piggy's adoration is completely focussed! (I did not know how else to send my angel my thoughts about her and my appreciation for her, so I posted it here and hope she will hear it too.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought an Andrea Bocelli cd called Concerto one night in Central Park. Today is the day that I am going to take off the wrapping and enjoy it. I do enjoy his voice and expressions very much. Today is the Grey Cup here in Canada. None of the tv stations I have are broadcasting it so I should have lots of time to listen to Andrea Bocelli. Pre-game starts at 1pm and kick-off at 6pm EST.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

love you reasoning darowil - what did husband say?

sam



darowil said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.
> 
> Before and after shots of the yarn:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say how long tdid that take but I see you said most of th eday. It would have to be a great yarn fpr me to thave the patience to do tht.
> Reminds me Sam did you ever get your yarn untangled by or for you? At least I have no pets of children who get into my yarn.
> 
> Talking of yarn I needed to go to Spotlight and get some things I needed (and I really did need them) DH said 'getting yarn' no I told him. When I returned a few hours later I had one ball of wool (AUstralian teminology for a skein of yarn). Told him it was cheaper to by the wool and he just looked at me. The I explained that I was needing to spend $15 but if I bought a magazine for $1 which even had a pattern I wanted and spent $20 I got $10 off. So it all cost me $11 with a ball of baby yarn and a pattern instead of $15. So I really did save money by buying the yarn!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

don't you have skunks in australia darowil?

sam



darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the crushed egg shells in the garden especially around the plants that snails and slugs like to munch on. The egg shells cut the skin of the snails and slugs and then they die from dehydration. They have no way of healing their skin. In this regard it is a natural pest control. If there are no slugs in your garden, then there are no skunks and other creatures in your garden digging for them. If you have slugs in your lawn, you can spread crushed egg shells throughout the lawn. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> As usual 5 you have much more info than me. I've never seen skunks in my yard- does that mean I have no slugs? The fact that I've never seen a skunk is totally beside the point I know.
> Think I need to go to bed- I'm getting silly, talking of being a snail and then seeing skunks over here! (it is after 10pm so bed is reasonable).
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
Click to expand...

It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D


----------



## iamsam

don't they have medication for that?

sam



darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> don't you have skunks in australia darowil?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the crushed egg shells in the garden especially around the plants that snails and slugs like to munch on. The egg shells cut the skin of the snails and slugs and then they die from dehydration. They have no way of healing their skin. In this regard it is a natural pest control. If there are no slugs in your garden, then there are no skunks and other creatures in your garden digging for them. If you have slugs in your lawn, you can spread crushed egg shells throughout the lawn. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> As usual 5 you have much more info than me. I've never seen skunks in my yard- does that mean I have no slugs? The fact that I've never seen a skunk is totally beside the point I know.
> Think I need to go to bed- I'm getting silly, talking of being a snail and then seeing skunks over here! (it is after 10pm so bed is reasonable).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

don't have them here either!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
Click to expand...

just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?

Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> This is what I'm doing today...these free standing lace angels will soon be winging their way north to Canada.


These are really beautiful.........clever girl! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

maybe you should have your landlord mention it - maybe it would carry more weight.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> It sounds like you have been very very busy. I made the loop to put on the stocking this morning and will attach it in a little while. I have the glue gun heating up so I can glue some gold beads to the middle of the poinsettia and then I can hang it and take pictures.
> I picked up two stockings, one with a dog and one with a cat on them. I think I will make little stickers with their names to put on them.
> It snowed a bit again last night. I am doing my part of the snow shovelling but am afraid upstairs is going to be difficult and not bother, even though the landlord told them they had to do their part in shovelling also. They were also asked to park on the lawn and that was not a problem either when talking to the landlord, however, I got a text yesterday that they do not want to park on the lawn due to a large tree that is on the lawn and if I wanted to do that, to go ahead. They have a vehicle that is much more geared to doing this than I do. So I am thinking that I may just tell them I will keep the arrangements we now have, with me in front of them and they will just have to move their car whenever I want in or out. We are not allowed to park on the street overnight as of next Saturday. Guess they will just have to get up in the middle of the night if I happen to come home late at night. I don't do that often, but you never know when I may go to a show in Toronto some evening. Anybody got any other ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer.... the stocking sounds lovely.... DH brought me a huge poinsietta yesterday. I've dug out the stockings but haven't unpacked the hangers yet. I have one other done except for the name, but it was to be for the cat. I was goingt just put "The Cat" in French so that it could go for any cat. Now that we are without a cat, I may just do it as a reminder of them all.....
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
Click to expand...

But they have no need of ears -- due to the sensitive nature of their beings and the closeness to the earth, I am sure they feel the vibrations and tones coming through their muddy surroundings!? ahahha  
As to your question, I have no idea! ;-)


----------



## iamsam

nicely done dancer - they look great.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, My stocking is now finished. Here it is with a few alterations with my name on it. Had to use a shorter form of my name to fit it on there. Enjoy.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popping in quickly before my friend arrives and we go to visit 'the boy'! Thanks for the salad recipe, Sam, I really should eat more of it. Best wishes to Heidi too for a safe and happy pregnancy.... and to Dancer's daughter. I couldn't get back to sleep last night after wakening about 2am, so I read a lot of the posts then and now I've forgotten half of them.  Forgive me if I haven't responded to your post. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> And how is the newest KTPs grandchild?
Click to expand...

Oh darowil, don't give me an excuse to talk about him yet again!! He's doing great, feeding really well, sleeping between times, in fact the only time he cries is when he's getting his nappy changed. A friend and I went along to see him this morning and she took some really nice photos. I'll put some on when she sends me them.


----------



## iamsam

what is the grey cup five?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to send this to my angel. She is every bit as glorious as the song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't think my DH would think that was noise- what a voice.
> And Jungle Bells with the muppetts was fun! Certainly an interesting combination.
> 
> 
> 
> I find him very delightful and what a voice! I watched the David Foster show and was very taken with the Jingle Bells and Andrea Bocelli. Miss Piggy's adoration is completely focussed! (I did not know how else to send my angel my thoughts about her and my appreciation for her, so I posted it here and hope she will hear it too.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought an Andrea Bocelli cd called Concerto one night in Central Park. Today is the day that I am going to take off the wrapping and enjoy it. I do enjoy his voice and expressions very much. Today is the Grey Cup here in Canada. None of the tv stations I have are broadcasting it so I should have lots of time to listen to Andrea Bocelli. Pre-game starts at 1pm and kick-off at 6pm EST.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> maybe you should have your landlord mention it - maybe it would carry more weight.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have been very very busy. I made the loop to put on the stocking this morning and will attach it in a little while. I have the glue gun heating up so I can glue some gold beads to the middle of the poinsettia and then I can hang it and take pictures.
> I picked up two stockings, one with a dog and one with a cat on them. I think I will make little stickers with their names to put on them.
> It snowed a bit again last night. I am doing my part of the snow shovelling but am afraid upstairs is going to be difficult and not bother, even though the landlord told them they had to do their part in shovelling also. They were also asked to park on the lawn and that was not a problem either when talking to the landlord, however, I got a text yesterday that they do not want to park on the lawn due to a large tree that is on the lawn and if I wanted to do that, to go ahead. They have a vehicle that is much more geared to doing this than I do. So I am thinking that I may just tell them I will keep the arrangements we now have, with me in front of them and they will just have to move their car whenever I want in or out. We are not allowed to park on the street overnight as of next Saturday. Guess they will just have to get up in the middle of the night if I happen to come home late at night. I don't do that often, but you never know when I may go to a show in Toronto some evening. Anybody got any other ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Sam. They should be doing their share and not taking advantage of you. There are two adults in their living quarters, and only one in yours. (hmmmmm, seems to me they should be doing double the work?)
> Remember the guidelines that are set up now, are the ones that are going to be followed for as long as you are all living there. :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

you could always pour salt on them

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
> 
> Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

but we expect you to brag a lot kate - wait until heidi's baby is born - talk about bragging.

sam



KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popping in quickly before my friend arrives and we go to visit 'the boy'! Thanks for the salad recipe, Sam, I really should eat more of it. Best wishes to Heidi too for a safe and happy pregnancy.... and to Dancer's daughter. I couldn't get back to sleep last night after wakening about 2am, so I read a lot of the posts then and now I've forgotten half of them.  Forgive me if I haven't responded to your post. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> And how is the newest KTPs grandchild?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darowil, don't give me an excuse to talk about him yet again!! He's doing great, feeding really well, sleeping between times, in fact the only time he cries is when he's getting his nappy changed. A friend and I went along to see him this morning and she took some really nice photos. I'll put some on when she sends me them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> you could always pour salt on them
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
> 
> Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

mmmmmmm [first catch your slug in the act]


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> what is the grey cup five?
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an Andrea Bocelli cd called Concerto one night in Central Park. Today is the day that I am going to take off the wrapping and enjoy it. I do enjoy his voice and expressions very much. Today is the Grey Cup here in Canada. None of the tv stations I have are broadcasting it so I should have lots of time to listen to Andrea Bocelli. Pre-game starts at 1pm and kick-off at 6pm EST.
Click to expand...

The Grey Cup is the final "trophy" of the Canadian Football League playoffs. It is the Stanley Cup of the National Hockey League (which it looks like we dont have this year, sympathies to Jynx over that one). The SuperBowl of the NFL.
This year the Grey Cup will be hoisted in the Roger's Center in Toronto. The two teams competing for the Grey Cup this year is Toronto Argonauts and the Calgary Stampeders. The Winnipeg Blue Bombers (my team) did not make it this year. Guess I will cheer for Toronto as I am familiar with a lot of their players. hmmmmm, perhaps I cheer for no one as I dont get the game this year. ;-) :|


----------



## iamsam

believe me myfanwy - in western washington you didn't have to catch them - they came without being called.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could always pour salt on them
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
> 
> Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmmmm [first catch your slug in the act]
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> but we expect you to brag a lot kate - wait until heidi's baby is born - talk about bragging.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popping in quickly before my friend arrives and we go to visit 'the boy'! Thanks for the salad recipe, Sam, I really should eat more of it. Best wishes to Heidi too for a safe and happy pregnancy.... and to Dancer's daughter. I couldn't get back to sleep last night after wakening about 2am, so I read a lot of the posts then and now I've forgotten half of them.  Forgive me if I haven't responded to your post. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> And how is the newest KTPs grandchild?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darowil, don't give me an excuse to talk about him yet again!! He's doing great, feeding really well, sleeping between times, in fact the only time he cries is when he's getting his nappy changed. A friend and I went along to see him this morning and she took some really nice photos. I'll put some on when she sends me them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And Sam you will have all the bragging rights in the world!!!! But we will want to see a photo of you holding the lil grand!! We expect lots of baby talk about this happy occaision! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

budasha said:


> [
> I've been kind of down in the dumps this week. DH went for a colonoscopy on Monday and the surgeon found a tumor. Of course, the first thing he said was that it's probably cancerous but he did do a biopsy and now we have to wait 2 weeks for the results. With all his other problems, he sure didn't need this additional worry. If he should need surgery, it's risky because of his past medical history plus his age but the alternative isn't good. What to do


So sorry to hear that Budasha, but fingers crossed for a good result from the biopsy. My aunt recently had a scan because they thought she might have a tumor and it was completly clear, so good news could be around the corner.


----------



## Marianne818

margewhaples said:


> Well I am at last bulb free and can breathe again. The pain in my sinus areas was substantial, but now only slightly tender. On antibiotics again to prevent staph infection. It is such a relief. Now I only have the back spasms from the inactivity imposed and some tai chi will probably alleviate that. Thannks so much for all of your support. It seems that I always have some sort of condition bothering me. I should be used to it by now. Sam we've been missing you a lot lately and the posts re: puppies.
> Christmas will speed up the placements I am sure. Good to hear from you Joe. Never be concerned what anyone says about your love for your mother. She must have been a swell Mom to have engendered such care by you.
> Welcome to all those who are new to Kp. We are growing every wk. How Many members do we have in the tea party, Sam. I remember something was said once about where to find the numbers, but I was busy and never pursued it.
> So long for now. Got to go knit on my rainbow dishcloth. I am looking forward to seeing it in the feather and fan. \
> Marlark marge.


Marge, I am so happy with your wonderful news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Here's hoping that the back pain will ease soon also! Keeping you in prayers for sure ;-)


----------



## KateB

margewhaples said:


> Well I am at last bulb free and can breathe again. The pain in my sinus areas was substantial, but now only slightly tender. On antibiotics again to prevent staph infection. It is such a relief. Now I only have the back spasms from the inactivity imposed and some tai chi will probably alleviate that. Thannks so much for all of your support. It seems that I always have some sort of condition bothering me. I should be used to it by now. Sam we've been missing you a lot lately and the posts re: puppies.
> Christmas will speed up the placements I am sure. Good to hear from you Joe. Never be concerned what anyone says about your love for your mother. She must have been a swell Mom to have engendered such care by you.
> Welcome to all those who are new to Kp. We are growing every wk. How Many members do we have in the tea party, Sam. I remember something was said once about where to find the numbers, but I was busy and never pursued it.
> So long for now. Got to go knit on my rainbow dishcloth. I am looking forward to seeing it in the feather and fan. \
> Marlark marge.


Glad you're feeling a bit better Marge.


----------



## Pontuf

Why don't they televise the Game? Seems like they are losing mucho advertising $$$$$'s.

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the grey cup five?
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an Andrea Bocelli cd called Concerto one night in Central Park. Today is the day that I am going to take off the wrapping and enjoy it. I do enjoy his voice and expressions very much. Today is the Grey Cup here in Canada. None of the tv stations I have are broadcasting it so I should have lots of time to listen to Andrea Bocelli. Pre-game starts at 1pm and kick-off at 6pm EST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Grey Cup is the final "trophy" of the Canadian Football League playoffs. It is the Stanley Cup of the National Hockey League (which it looks like we dont have this year, sympathies to Jynx over that one). The SuperBowl of the NFL.
> This year the Grey Cup will be hoisted in the Roger's Center in Toronto. The two teams competing for the Grey Cup this year is Toronto Argonauts and the Calgary Stampeders. The Winnipeg Blue Bombers (my team) did not make it this year. Guess I will cheer for Toronto as I am familiar with a lot of their players. hmmmmm, perhaps I cheer for no one as I dont get the game this year. ;-) :|
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

time for me to get ready for ayden's birthday party. he was seven the 20th and we are having his party today. it hardly seems possible that he is seven already. they grow much too quickly.

i mowed over one of his power ranger swords this summer - i really did not see it before i was on top of it - so for his birthday i bought him another one. the boy loves power rangers as does his brother avery.

i will be checking in from time to time - 

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

The front-end loader is here cleaning out the driveway from the snow build-up. I get this guy to plow out my driveway in the winter. I also have him do my parent's driveway. He has several trucks outfitted with plow blades and has several loaders too. Lots of people hire him for their private driveways.
I have a snowblower but I bought it to clean off the w/c ramp when ex was with me, and, the snowblower is not big enough to do the driveway. I removed the ramp when he was taken away as it served no purpose for me. (Cops took him out 18months ago -- no more abuse for me.)


----------



## iamsam

you could have always let go of the wheelchair at the top of the ramp five - oops.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> The front-end loader is here cleaning out the driveway from the snow build-up. I get this guy to plow out my driveway in the winter. I also have him do my parent's driveway. He has several trucks outfitted with plow blades and has several loaders too. Lots of people hire him for their private driveways.
> I have a snowblower but I bought it to clean off the w/c ramp when ex was with me, and, the snowblower is not big enough to do the driveway. I removed the ramp when he was taken away as it served no purpose for me. (Cops took him out 18months ago -- no more abuse for me.)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Why don't they televise the Game? Seems like they are losing mucho advertising $$$$$'s. Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the grey cup five?
> sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an Andrea Bocelli cd called Concerto one night in Central Park. Today is the day that I am going to take off the wrapping and enjoy it. I do enjoy his voice and expressions very much. Today is the Grey Cup here in Canada. None of the tv stations I have are broadcasting it so I should have lots of time to listen to Andrea Bocelli. Pre-game starts at 1pm and kick-off at 6pm EST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Grey Cup is the final "trophy" of the Canadian Football League playoffs. It is the Stanley Cup of the National Hockey League (which it looks like we dont have this year, sympathies to Jynx over that one). The SuperBowl of the NFL.
> This year the Grey Cup will be hoisted in the Roger's Center in Toronto. The two teams competing for the Grey Cup this year is Toronto Argonauts and the Calgary Stampeders. The Winnipeg Blue Bombers (my team) did not make it this year. Guess I will cheer for Toronto as I am familiar with a lot of their players. hmmmmm, perhaps I cheer for no one as I dont get the game this year. ;-) :|
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They do televise the game. I just have not subscribed to the tv stations that broadcast it. If the NHL was on this year, I would have subscribed to that package and got all the sports broadcasts but there really is no point in doing that as after the Grey Cup game, there will not be any sports for us that I am interested in. Any US sports that are on, I get those broadcasts, just not Canadian ones.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> you could have always let go of the wheelchair at the top of the ramp five - oops.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The front-end loader is here cleaning out the driveway from the snow build-up. I get this guy to plow out my driveway in the winter. I also have him do my parent's driveway. He has several trucks outfitted with plow blades and has several loaders too. Lots of people hire him for their private driveways.
> I have a snowblower but I bought it to clean off the w/c ramp when ex was with me, and, the snowblower is not big enough to do the driveway. I removed the ramp when he was taken away as it served no purpose for me. (Cops took him out 18months ago -- no more abuse for me.)
Click to expand...

yah, I was even tempted to give a lil push a time or two......self preservation and all that! But then I could not have put up with the fall-out if he lived, so the push would have really had to have been a good one!


----------



## Pontuf

thewren said:


> you could have always let go of the wheelchair at the top of the ramp five - oops.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The front-end loader is here cleaning out the driveway from the snow build-up. I get this guy to plow out my driveway in the winter. I also have him do my parent's driveway. He has several trucks outfitted with plow blades and has several loaders too. Lots of people hire him for their private driveways.
> I have a snowblower but I bought it to clean off the w/c ramp when ex was with me, and, the snowblower is not big enough to do the driveway. I removed the ramp when he was taken away as it served no purpose for me. (Cops took him out 18months ago -- no more abuse for me.)
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway. And I have shovelled from there to my little patch of lawn (5' wide x 15' long") and moved my car over so I can get out of my door of my car. I am telling you this driveway is so narrow, that you pretty much need to get the car right up to the house to have any comfort getting out the drivers side of the car. You cannot get out of the passenger side there but at least I can get in and out of my own car now. I had to really squeeze the way it was with their garbage cans right there. where they park, there is no fence along side of the driveway, so it is very easy for them to get in and out of their vehicle. So not sure if they will like this alternative or not, and probably will not like me waking them up late at night but oh well. it was their decision. Sorry if I sound like a B***h about this, but I have been walked over for way too long in my life and I am starting to get a backbone now.



thewren said:


> maybe you should have your landlord mention it - maybe it would carry more weight.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have been very very busy. I made the loop to put on the stocking this morning and will attach it in a little while. I have the glue gun heating up so I can glue some gold beads to the middle of the poinsettia and then I can hang it and take pictures.
> I picked up two stockings, one with a dog and one with a cat on them. I think I will make little stickers with their names to put on them.
> It snowed a bit again last night. I am doing my part of the snow shovelling but am afraid upstairs is going to be difficult and not bother, even though the landlord told them they had to do their part in shovelling also. They were also asked to park on the lawn and that was not a problem either when talking to the landlord, however, I got a text yesterday that they do not want to park on the lawn due to a large tree that is on the lawn and if I wanted to do that, to go ahead. They have a vehicle that is much more geared to doing this than I do. So I am thinking that I may just tell them I will keep the arrangements we now have, with me in front of them and they will just have to move their car whenever I want in or out. We are not allowed to park on the street overnight as of next Saturday. Guess they will just have to get up in the middle of the night if I happen to come home late at night. I don't do that often, but you never know when I may go to a show in Toronto some evening. Anybody got any other ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer.... the stocking sounds lovely.... DH brought me a huge poinsietta yesterday. I've dug out the stockings but haven't unpacked the hangers yet. I have one other done except for the name, but it was to be for the cat. I was goingt just put "The Cat" in French so that it could go for any cat. Now that we are without a cat, I may just do it as a reminder of them all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Sam. I am really happy with them.



thewren said:


> nicely done dancer - they look great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, My stocking is now finished. Here it is with a few alterations with my name on it. Had to use a shorter form of my name to fit it on there. Enjoy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

I'm with Sam... a fast ride down a short ramp is always a good way to teach lessons  

All the talk about decorating has gotten the bug started in me.. guess I shall head to the storage unit and at least find the outside lights.. my neighbors had theirs all lit up on Thanksgiving night.. I almost beat them last year, but seem to not be in a hurry this year. I have gotten most of my shopping done, my card is a bit worn out for using it so much for online shopping, but it does make it so much easier than fighting the crowds. Even managed to find many bargains at Joanne's and Knit Picks.. C gave me yet another Craftsy class, I have almost every class that they have for knitting now, even one for crochet.. just never have the time to sit and take one  
Going to venture out since it is such a beautiful day.. C is dressed and waiting... we decided on pizza for dinner as our leftovers are totally gone now. Just need to stop at the grocery and pick up a few toppings, can't believe I let us run out of cheeses.. soooooooo not like me! (I can't have them but C and Mom love them) 
Have a wonderful safe day.. stay warm and dry or cool and dry whichever the time of year it is for each.
Hugs, Loves and prayers for each of you my friends.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Hmmmm We cannot even get pictures of the Puppies. How are we going to convince him to have a photo with holding the new baby????? LOL



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> but we expect you to brag a lot kate - wait until heidi's baby is born - talk about bragging.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popping in quickly before my friend arrives and we go to visit 'the boy'! Thanks for the salad recipe, Sam, I really should eat more of it. Best wishes to Heidi too for a safe and happy pregnancy.... and to Dancer's daughter. I couldn't get back to sleep last night after wakening about 2am, so I read a lot of the posts then and now I've forgotten half of them.  Forgive me if I haven't responded to your post. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> And how is the newest KTPs grandchild?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darowil, don't give me an excuse to talk about him yet again!! He's doing great, feeding really well, sleeping between times, in fact the only time he cries is when he's getting his nappy changed. A friend and I went along to see him this morning and she took some really nice photos. I'll put some on when she sends me them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Sam you will have all the bragging rights in the world!!!! But we will want to see a photo of you holding the lil grand!! We expect lots of baby talk about this happy occaision! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway. And I have shovelled from there to my little patch of lawn (5' wide x 15' long") and moved my car over so I can get out of my door of my car. I am telling you this driveway is so narrow, that you pretty much need to get the car right up to the house to have any comfort getting out the drivers side of the car. You cannot get out of the passenger side there but at least I can get in and out of my own car now. I had to really squeeze the way it was with their garbage cans right there. where they park, there is no fence along side of the driveway, so it is very easy for them to get in and out of their vehicle. So not sure if they will like this alternative or not, and probably will not like me waking them up late at night but oh well. it was their decision. Sorry if I sound like a B***h about this, but I have been walked over for way too long in my life and I am starting to get a backbone now.


Dancer, you look good with a spine!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you 5. It is about time.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway. And I have shovelled from there to my little patch of lawn (5' wide x 15' long") and moved my car over so I can get out of my door of my car. I am telling you this driveway is so narrow, that you pretty much need to get the car right up to the house to have any comfort getting out the drivers side of the car. You cannot get out of the passenger side there but at least I can get in and out of my own car now. I had to really squeeze the way it was with their garbage cans right there. where they park, there is no fence along side of the driveway, so it is very easy for them to get in and out of their vehicle. So not sure if they will like this alternative or not, and probably will not like me waking them up late at night but oh well. it was their decision. Sorry if I sound like a B***h about this, but I have been walked over for way too long in my life and I am starting to get a backbone now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, you look good with a spine!!!  :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Hmmmm We cannot even get pictures of the Puppies. How are we going to convince him to have a photo with holding the new baby????? LOL
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> but we expect you to brag a lot kate - wait until heidi's baby is born - talk about bragging.
> sam
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popping in quickly before my friend arrives and we go to visit 'the boy'! Thanks for the salad recipe, Sam, I really should eat more of it. Best wishes to Heidi too for a safe and happy pregnancy.... and to Dancer's daughter. I couldn't get back to sleep last night after wakening about 2am, so I read a lot of the posts then and now I've forgotten half of them.  Forgive me if I haven't responded to your post. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> And how is the newest KTPs grandchild?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darowil, don't give me an excuse to talk about him yet again!! He's doing great, feeding really well, sleeping between times, in fact the only time he cries is when he's getting his nappy changed. A friend and I went along to see him this morning and she took some really nice photos. I'll put some on when she sends me them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Sam you will have all the bragging rights in the world!!!! But we will want to see a photo of you holding the lil grand!! We expect lots of baby talk about this happy occaision! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Perhaps we will all just have to forgo the pictures and show up at his place? Of course we will bring yarn so Sam can knit baby things -- we will have no time for knitting them as we will be busy oooing and aaawwwwing over baby! Might even have a party in the backyard!! Someone bring the video camera so we can make a major motion picture called "Bragging Rights Demonstration" starring Preston and GrandBaby, credits to the KTP! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Should win some Oscars for most popular motion picture! and sound track if we lullaby them both! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you 5. It is about time.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway. And I have shovelled from there to my little patch of lawn (5' wide x 15' long") and moved my car over so I can get out of my door of my car. I am telling you this driveway is so narrow, that you pretty much need to get the car right up to the house to have any comfort getting out the drivers side of the car. You cannot get out of the passenger side there but at least I can get in and out of my own car now. I had to really squeeze the way it was with their garbage cans right there. where they park, there is no fence along side of the driveway, so it is very easy for them to get in and out of their vehicle. So not sure if they will like this alternative or not, and probably will not like me waking them up late at night but oh well. it was their decision. Sorry if I sound like a B***h about this, but I have been walked over for way too long in my life and I am starting to get a backbone now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, you look good with a spine!!!  :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yah, my muscles are stretching in that direction too. Took a while to realize that I needed a spine too. haha, all the skeletons in the closets have them, so why shouldn't I have one too?!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm We cannot even get pictures of the Puppies. How are we going to convince him to have a photo with holding the new baby????? LOL
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> but we expect you to brag a lot kate - wait until heidi's baby is born - talk about bragging.
> sam
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popping in quickly before my friend arrives and we go to visit 'the boy'! Thanks for the salad recipe, Sam, I really should eat more of it. Best wishes to Heidi too for a safe and happy pregnancy.... and to Dancer's daughter. I couldn't get back to sleep last night after wakening about 2am, so I read a lot of the posts then and now I've forgotten half of them.  Forgive me if I haven't responded to your post. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> And how is the newest KTPs grandchild?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darowil, don't give me an excuse to talk about him yet again!! He's doing great, feeding really well, sleeping between times, in fact the only time he cries is when he's getting his nappy changed. A friend and I went along to see him this morning and she took some really nice photos. I'll put some on when she sends me them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Sam you will have all the bragging rights in the world!!!! But we will want to see a photo of you holding the lil grand!! We expect lots of baby talk about this happy occaision! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we will all just have to forgo the pictures and show up at his place? Of course we will bring yarn so Sam can knit baby things -- we will have no time for knitting them as we will be busy oooing and aaawwwwing over baby! Might even have a party in the backyard!! Someone bring the video camera so we can make a major motion picture called "Bragging Rights Demonstration" starring Preston and GrandBaby, credits to the KTP! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Should win some Oscars for most popular motion picture! and sound track if we lullaby them both! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j

Angora1 said:


> Someone was asking about a Feather and Fan pattern and how to get it to look the same at both ends. I found this on KP and both ends look the same:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120603-1.html
> 
> Perhaps you could contact the poster if still interested in this as it looks like they accomplished it :thumbup:


I do have a lace scarf pattern (purchased) that gives you the option to knit two sides and then invisibly stitch them together so that the ends match--you start from the edge and knit towards the center, place stitches on scrap yarn, then do the second side. Takes a bit of imagining, getting the pattern going in the same direction and extra work but is worth it. I am sure Ravelry has several patterns with this technique. You can use the three needle bind off, kitchener stitch or whatever stitch creates the invisible seam.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes, stand your ground Dancer!

Pontuf



Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you 5. It is about time.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway. And I have shovelled from there to my little patch of lawn (5' wide x 15' long") and moved my car over so I can get out of my door of my car. I am telling you this driveway is so narrow, that you pretty much need to get the car right up to the house to have any comfort getting out the drivers side of the car. You cannot get out of the passenger side there but at least I can get in and out of my own car now. I had to really squeeze the way it was with their garbage cans right there. where they park, there is no fence along side of the driveway, so it is very easy for them to get in and out of their vehicle. So not sure if they will like this alternative or not, and probably will not like me waking them up late at night but oh well. it was their decision. Sorry if I sound like a B***h about this, but I have been walked over for way too long in my life and I am starting to get a backbone now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, you look good with a spine!!!  :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## oddball

thewren said:


> you are expecting a lot five - here i sit with a sock on the needles which i have not touched for months - i need to come visit you for moral support - maybe i would get a pair finished. if you can come with power ranger socks - now that would please the grandsons - especially the red ranger. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> I am with you on that one Sam. Have had socks on needles for months, made a mistake, frogged it and haven't picked them up since. Really must do them.


----------



## oddball

thewren said:


> oddball - that is why we are here - we all have your back. sending your daughter lots of healing positive energy
> 
> sam
> 
> what will the epidural do? are they going to operate? sending husband lots of healing energy.
> 
> The epidural will hopefully help the pain in hubbies legs and help him walk a bit more but he has been told that nothing can be done for his back except long term pain relief. He was told that 15 years ago just hoped things may have changed and they could do something now but isn't to be. We still have a lot to be thankful for though.


----------



## oddball

Dreamweaver said:


> Oddball.... Hope that your husband does not have to wait too long to get some relief. I am sure that your daughter will do well now that she has a diagnosis...Medication is a help. but just knowing what the problem is also is a big step in the right direction. I will keep you all in my thoughts.
> 
> Marge.... Sorry things have been so rough lately and hope that you are now well on the mend.....


Thank you Jynx, his appointment is through. 19th Dec but if they get a cancellation it may be earlier. It would be wonderful if he has a Christmas with pain free legs. DD is now on medication so hopefully this will help her, I know it did for me a few years again.


----------



## oddball

Angora1 said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddball - so glad to see you today - haven't heard from you for a while - hope you come back real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love presents that are made for me. Last year, I found out that B could do stained glass. So I asked him if he could make me an angel, thinking of a decoration for my tree. He made me a beautiful 8 inch high 3D angel. I treasure it. People do not often make things for each other anymore. Well some of us do, but it is not the normal now. People just go out and spend spend spend. Usually putting no thought to the gift at all. I cried when I got the angel. It was more than I had expected and I had not know B very long at that point.
> 
> Dancer- my hubbie also does stained glass and has made angels. I have them hanging in every room. I love them, can't get enough angels I say. Aren't we lucky to have such clever and thoughtful men. I thank God for him every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam, it's good to be back. Have been scanning through the KTP most days but not had much time to chat. DH has had scan results and now waiting for appointment for an epidural in the base of his spine. Our DD has been diagnosed with depression, should have realised sooner but it has been a gradual thing since losing her brother 3 years ago. At 19 years of age you don't really expect that. She will be fine as she is very positive now she has a diagnosis. Sorry to offload onto you Sam but the ktp is like talking to close friends and family.Lin x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oddball, sure hope they can help DH and DD. Considering the situation it is totally understandable that DD is going through some depression. Sending you hugs dear and wishes that she will be helped. This must be hard for you too so know we care about you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Angora, we certainly must make every day count. Knowing everyone is on here to talk to helps a lot. x
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> I was not fond of the night sweats either. Really did not want to cuddle or be touched at night as that was torture. Mostly if I kicked my feet out of the bed covers, it would cool me down enought to cool off but yep, it would go on and on all night long. I get it a little now but not as bad as it was. Wonder when it stops!!! or does it?
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

67 was the magic age for me. Now I just have warm flashes, but not hot ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, My stocking is now finished. Here it is with a few alterations with my name on it. Had to use a shorter form of my name to fit it on there. Enjoy.


Those stockings are gorgeous!!! :thumbup:


----------



## oddball

darowil said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddball - so glad to see you today - haven't heard from you for a while - hope you come back real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love presents that are made for me. Last year, I found out that B could do stained glass. So I asked him if he could make me an angel, thinking of a decoration for my tree. He made me a beautiful 8 inch high 3D angel. I treasure it. People do not often make things for each other anymore. Well some of us do, but it is not the normal now. People just go out and spend spend spend. Usually putting no thought to the gift at all. I cried when I got the angel. It was more than I had expected and I had not know B very long at that point.
> 
> Dancer- my hubbie also does stained glass and has made angels. I have them hanging in every room. I love them, can't get enough angels I say. Aren't we lucky to have such clever and thoughtful men. I thank God for him every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam, it's good to be back. Have been scanning through the KTP most days but not had much time to chat. DH has had scan results and now waiting for appointment for an epidural in the base of his spine. Our DD has been diagnosed with depression, should have realised sooner but it has been a gradual thing since losing her brother 3 years ago. At 19 years of age you don't really expect that. She will be fine as she is very positive now she has a diagnosis. Sorry to offload onto you Sam but the ktp is like talking to close friends and family.Lin x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depression can be so difficult- Maryanne struggles with it and having a tough time right now- so hard to know how much to push her and when to do things for her. But I would think knowing what is wrong- and knowing why will be a big step on the slow process to healing. Was her brother your son? Becaue if so you to have that to deal with (and even if a stepson could well be significant to you).
> Epidurals are almost always a great success so that will be good for your DH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you darowil, yes he was our son. A great shock for all of us. We are all helping each other with our eldest son too. Our DD has been so strong trying to be there for everyone that I think everything has just caught up on her. Diagnosis has certainly helped though to start with because she thought that there were alot of other things wrong with her. I know what you mean because it is difficult to know how much to push or let go sometimes. Blessings to you and Maryanne right now. x
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> love you reasoning darowil - what did husband say?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.
> 
> Before and after shots of the yarn:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say how long tdid that take but I see you said most of th eday. It would have to be a great yarn fpr me to thave the patience to do tht.
> Reminds me Sam did you ever get your yarn untangled by or for you? At least I have no pets of children who get into my yarn.
> 
> Talking of yarn I needed to go to Spotlight and get some things I needed (and I really did need them) DH said 'getting yarn' no I told him. When I returned a few hours later I had one ball of wool (AUstralian teminology for a skein of yarn). Told him it was cheaper to by the wool and he just looked at me. The I explained that I was needing to spend $15 but if I bought a magazine for $1 which even had a pattern I wanted and spent $20 I got $10 off. So it all cost me $11 with a ball of baby yarn and a pattern instead of $15. So I really did save money by buying the yarn!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, many of us use this reasoning. DH has even used it on me believe it or not. Love it Darowil. You sound expert at explaining it. Takes practice. ;-)


----------



## oddball

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, My stocking is now finished. Here it is with a few alterations with my name on it. Had to use a shorter form of my name to fit it on there. Enjoy.


These stockings are beautiful dancer, one day I may give one a go.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> maybe you should have your landlord mention it - maybe it would carry more weight.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have been very very busy. I made the loop to put on the stocking this morning and will attach it in a little while. I have the glue gun heating up so I can glue some gold beads to the middle of the poinsettia and then I can hang it and take pictures.
> I picked up two stockings, one with a dog and one with a cat on them. I think I will make little stickers with their names to put on them.
> It snowed a bit again last night. I am doing my part of the snow shovelling but am afraid upstairs is going to be difficult and not bother, even though the landlord told them they had to do their part in shovelling also. They were also asked to park on the lawn and that was not a problem either when talking to the landlord, however, I got a text yesterday that they do not want to park on the lawn due to a large tree that is on the lawn and if I wanted to do that, to go ahead. They have a vehicle that is much more geared to doing this than I do. So I am thinking that I may just tell them I will keep the arrangements we now have, with me in front of them and they will just have to move their car whenever I want in or out. We are not allowed to park on the street overnight as of next Saturday. Guess they will just have to get up in the middle of the night if I happen to come home late at night. I don't do that often, but you never know when I may go to a show in Toronto some evening. Anybody got any other ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer.... the stocking sounds lovely.... DH brought me a huge poinsietta yesterday. I've dug out the stockings but haven't unpacked the hangers yet. I have one other done except for the name, but it was to be for the cat. I was goingt just put "The Cat" in French so that it could go for any cat. Now that we are without a cat, I may just do it as a reminder of them all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

These sound like the kind of people that see nice people as people to take advantage of. Think you are a sweetheart and these guys may just be takers and you are a giver. Thing is, if they just gave their share it would be perfect. Sounds like time to have a bad back and no shoveling possible or else if they aren't doing their share you could tell them to hire a person to plow and go in half and half, but make sure they pay first.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popping in quickly before my friend arrives and we go to visit 'the boy'! Thanks for the salad recipe, Sam, I really should eat more of it. Best wishes to Heidi too for a safe and happy pregnancy.... and to Dancer's daughter. I couldn't get back to sleep last night after wakening about 2am, so I read a lot of the posts then and now I've forgotten half of them.  Forgive me if I haven't responded to your post. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> And how is the newest KTPs grandchild?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darowil, don't give me an excuse to talk about him yet again!! He's doing great, feeding really well, sleeping between times, in fact the only time he cries is when he's getting his nappy changed. A friend and I went along to see him this morning and she took some really nice photos. I'll put some on when she sends me them.
Click to expand...

Can't wait. Sure hope I don't miss them. The pictures that is, not the nappies. :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well mine are not as bad as they were and am approaching 60 in January. 



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not fond of the night sweats either. Really did not want to cuddle or be touched at night as that was torture. Mostly if I kicked my feet out of the bed covers, it would cool me down enought to cool off but yep, it would go on and on all night long. I get it a little now but not as bad as it was. Wonder when it stops!!! or does it?
> 
> 67 was the magic age for me. Now I just have warm flashes, but not hot ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you could always pour salt on them
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
> 
> Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Cute, wonder if this would work on Dancer's neighbors. :roll: They are beginning to sound a little like slugs. Sorry, but they are taking advantage of one of ours. :evil:


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> The front-end loader is here cleaning out the driveway from the snow build-up. I get this guy to plow out my driveway in the winter. I also have him do my parent's driveway. He has several trucks outfitted with plow blades and has several loaders too. Lots of people hire him for their private driveways.
> I have a snowblower but I bought it to clean off the w/c ramp when ex was with me, and, the snowblower is not big enough to do the driveway. I removed the ramp when he was taken away as it served no purpose for me. (Cops took him out 18months ago -- no more abuse for me.)


Oh my goodness 5. It's only been 18 months with no abuse. I thought it had been years. Well 18 months without abuse would be so peaceful that it might seem like years of bliss. Here's to escaping and freedom from abuse.
:thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I do not mind shovelling my bit. I just think if they do not want to do it, they themselves can hire someone. I am on very limited funds, so I will do my own.

One thing that makes me kind of snicker.... The girl is pregnant and due end of February. She has a 6 year old and a 3 year old. She does not work out of the home but he does. He works 2 days, gets 2 days off, works 3 days, gets 3 days off, and so it goes. He comes home, and all I can see he does is play video games. I have invited her down for tea and she comes. I think she is ok with some of the things but then I think he gets his back up and it all changes. Anyway, being pregnant, she wants decaffinated regular tea. Cannot have the herbal teas due to possible pregnancy problems. But man can she smoke. She has to go out on the outside porch to smoke, but she can sure smoke. Do you get it? I don't.



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should have your landlord mention it - maybe it would carry more weight.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have been very very busy. I made the loop to put on the stocking this morning and will attach it in a little while. I have the glue gun heating up so I can glue some gold beads to the middle of the poinsettia and then I can hang it and take pictures.
> I picked up two stockings, one with a dog and one with a cat on them. I think I will make little stickers with their names to put on them.
> It snowed a bit again last night. I am doing my part of the snow shovelling but am afraid upstairs is going to be difficult and not bother, even though the landlord told them they had to do their part in shovelling also. They were also asked to park on the lawn and that was not a problem either when talking to the landlord, however, I got a text yesterday that they do not want to park on the lawn due to a large tree that is on the lawn and if I wanted to do that, to go ahead. They have a vehicle that is much more geared to doing this than I do. So I am thinking that I may just tell them I will keep the arrangements we now have, with me in front of them and they will just have to move their car whenever I want in or out. We are not allowed to park on the street overnight as of next Saturday. Guess they will just have to get up in the middle of the night if I happen to come home late at night. I don't do that often, but you never know when I may go to a show in Toronto some evening. Anybody got any other ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer.... the stocking sounds lovely.... DH brought me a huge poinsietta yesterday. I've dug out the stockings but haven't unpacked the hangers yet. I have one other done except for the name, but it was to be for the cat. I was goingt just put "The Cat" in French so that it could go for any cat. Now that we are without a cat, I may just do it as a reminder of them all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These sound like the kind of people that see nice people as people to take advantage of. Think you are a sweetheart and these guys may just be takers and you are a giver. Thing is, if they just gave their share it would be perfect. Sounds like time to have a bad back and no shoveling possible or else if they aren't doing their share you could tell them to hire a person to plow and go in half and half, but make sure they pay first.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you could have always let go of the wheelchair at the top of the ramp five - oops.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The front-end loader is here cleaning out the driveway from the snow build-up. I get this guy to plow out my driveway in the winter. I also have him do my parent's driveway. He has several trucks outfitted with plow blades and has several loaders too. Lots of people hire him for their private driveways.
> I have a snowblower but I bought it to clean off the w/c ramp when ex was with me, and, the snowblower is not big enough to do the driveway. I removed the ramp when he was taken away as it served no purpose for me. (Cops took him out 18months ago -- no more abuse for me.)
Click to expand...

Sam, you always have the "perfect" remark with wit mixed in.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

LOL Thank you for cheering me up here.



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could always pour salt on them
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
> 
> Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute, wonder if this would work on Dancer's neighbors. :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway. And I have shovelled from there to my little patch of lawn (5' wide x 15' long") and moved my car over so I can get out of my door of my car. I am telling you this driveway is so narrow, that you pretty much need to get the car right up to the house to have any comfort getting out the drivers side of the car. You cannot get out of the passenger side there but at least I can get in and out of my own car now. I had to really squeeze the way it was with their garbage cans right there. where they park, there is no fence along side of the driveway, so it is very easy for them to get in and out of their vehicle. So not sure if they will like this alternative or not, and probably will not like me waking them up late at night but oh well. it was their decision. Sorry if I sound like a B***h about this, but I have been walked over for way too long in my life and I am starting to get a backbone now.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should have your landlord mention it - maybe it would carry more weight.
> 
> sam
> __________________________________________
> You go girl. I'll send some calcium to make it even stronger. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just worried that they will leave you outside and not get up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here is my driveway.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I guess I could either phone the landlord or the police to get them up. 



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway. And I have shovelled from there to my little patch of lawn (5' wide x 15' long") and moved my car over so I can get out of my door of my car. I am telling you this driveway is so narrow, that you pretty much need to get the car right up to the house to have any comfort getting out the drivers side of the car. You cannot get out of the passenger side there but at least I can get in and out of my own car now. I had to really squeeze the way it was with their garbage cans right there. where they park, there is no fence along side of the driveway, so it is very easy for them to get in and out of their vehicle. So not sure if they will like this alternative or not, and probably will not like me waking them up late at night but oh well. it was their decision. Sorry if I sound like a B***h about this, but I have been walked over for way too long in my life and I am starting to get a backbone now.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should have your landlord mention it - maybe it would carry more weight.
> 
> sam
> __________________________________________
> You go girl. I'll send some calcium to make it even stronger. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just worried that they will leave you outside and not get up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

BTW Landlord lives down in Toronto, an hour away so maybe will need the police to do this. Wonder who would get here first.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Well I guess I could either phone the landlord or the police to get them up.
> __________________________________________
> You go girl. I'll send some calcium to make it even stronger. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just worried that they will leave you outside and not get up.


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

WOW you have a lot of snow!!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is my driveway.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sam!!! With you as our host who wouldn't love to sit and chat with a gentleman like you!!! You have to be one of sweetest men I knowyou are always so happy and upbeat!!! The time you take to answer pretty much every person who sits at this huge table is mind blowing in itself!!! When do you get the chance to knit or eat or sleep for that matterthis party is always moving.I can barley keep up these days!! You tire me out with all that you do Sam!! Keep up the great work.you are the MAN for this group.you certainly keep us on our toes!! Cheers my new friend!!!
> 
> /quote]
> 
> When Sam dared go away it kept three of us busy for the 3 weeks he was away- especially Lurker who didn't shirk her duties by going away for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Sq_Dancer said:


> Stubbynose, I am going to share your joke here. Loved it and you have to love Maxine. Thank you for the laugh.
> 
> Four Worms in Church
> (Four worms and a lesson to be learned !!!)
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> Good one! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not fond of the night sweats either. Really did not want to cuddle or be touched at night as that was torture. Mostly if I kicked my feet out of the bed covers, it would cool me down enought to cool off but yep, it would go on and on all night long. I get it a little now but not as bad as it was. Wonder when it stops!!! or does it?
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 67 was the magic age for me. Now I just have warm flashes, but not hot ones.
Click to expand...

I had two hot flashes -- in my mid-thirties. I am not even sure they were hot flashes as I started on insulin the next day. hmmm, but us females are complicated beings and have much more to our dimensions than others (IMHO). I mean, I am an ample-sized hug and everyone who sees me, knows it too!!! haha. (Besides which I dont have time for those hot flashing things. I prefer hot as it applies to my coffee!) hahah,


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have skunks in australia darowil?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the crushed egg shells in the garden especially around the plants that snails and slugs like to munch on. The egg shells cut the skin of the snails and slugs and then they die from dehydration. They have no way of healing their skin. In this regard it is a natural pest control. If there are no slugs in your garden, then there are no skunks and other creatures in your garden digging for them. If you have slugs in your lawn, you can spread crushed egg shells throughout the lawn. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> As usual 5 you have much more info than me. I've never seen skunks in my yard- does that mean I have no slugs? The fact that I've never seen a skunk is totally beside the point I know.
> Think I need to go to bed- I'm getting silly, talking of being a snail and then seeing skunks over here! (it is after 10pm so bed is reasonable).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't have them here either!
Click to expand...

Nor here!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
> 
> Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!
Click to expand...

.............................................................................
Sign language? :lol:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> you could have always let go of the wheelchair at the top of the ramp five - oops.
> 
> sam
> .......................................................................
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The front-end loader is here cleaning out the driveway from the snow build-up. I get this guy to plow out my driveway in the winter. I also have him do my parent's driveway. He has several trucks outfitted with plow blades and has several loaders too. Lots of people hire him for their private driveways.
> I have a snowblower but I bought it to clean off the w/c ramp when ex was with me, and, the snowblower is not big enough to do the driveway. I removed the ramp when he was taken away as it served no purpose for me. (Cops took him out 18months ago -- no more abuse for me.)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness 5. It's only been 18 months with no abuse. I thought it had been years. Well 18 months without abuse would be so peaceful that it might seem like years of bliss. Here's to escaping and freedom from abuse.
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

ah, no, there was years and years of psychological abuse (I moved too fast and got out of the way of his fists) and only 18 months without. Although he does ring me and tries to run my life from his nursing home. :evil: I get to play in my house and he cant see me. ("nananaaana, nananaaana, hey eh ehhh, good-bye" is my theme for him!) Watch me purrrrrrrrr :twisted:  
Cheers right back at you!! salute! :lol:  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Sq_Dancer said:


> Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway. And I have shovelled from there to my little patch of lawn (5' wide x 15' long") and moved my car over so I can get out of my door of my car. I am telling you this driveway is so narrow, that you pretty much need to get the car right up to the house to have any comfort getting out the drivers side of the car. You cannot get out of the passenger side there but at least I can get in and out of my own car now. I had to really squeeze the way it was with their garbage cans right there. where they park, there is no fence along side of the driveway, so it is very easy for them to get in and out of their vehicle. So not sure if they will like this alternative or not, and probably will not like me waking them up late at night but oh well. it was their decision. Sorry if I sound like a B***h about this, but I have been walked over for way too long in my life and I am starting to get a backbone now.
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> Yaaay for Dancer! You go girlfriend!
> :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
> Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sign language? :lol:
Click to expand...

.............................................................................

Not sure if they have their eyes open or not....... :?


----------



## KateB

Sq_Dancer said:


> Anyway, being pregnant, she wants decaffinated regular tea. Cannot have the herbal teas due to possible pregnancy problems. But man can she smoke. She has to go out on the outside porch to smoke, but she can sure smoke. Do you get it? I don't.
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry, but that's just nuts....and selfish too!


----------



## iamsam

you go girl!!!

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> So not sure if they will like this alternative or not, and probably will not like me waking them up late at night but oh well. it was their decision. Sorry if I sound like a B***h about this, but I have been walked over for way too long in my life and I am starting to get a backbone now.


----------



## Pontuf

Good for you 5mm! 
XO



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The front-end loader is here cleaning out the driveway from the snow build-up. I get this guy to plow out my driveway in the winter. I also have him do my parent's driveway. He has several trucks outfitted with plow blades and has several loaders too. Lots of people hire him for their private driveways.
> I have a snowblower but I bought it to clean off the w/c ramp when ex was with me, and, the snowblower is not big enough to do the driveway. I removed the ramp when he was taken away as it served no purpose for me. (Cops took him out 18months ago -- no more abuse for me.)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness 5. It's only been 18 months with no abuse. I thought it had been years. Well 18 months without abuse would be so peaceful that it might seem like years of bliss. Here's to escaping and freedom from abuse.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, no, there was years and years of psychological abuse (I moved too fast and got out of the way of his fists) and only 18 months without. Although he does ring me and tries to run my life from his nursing home. :evil: I get to play in my house and he cant see me. ("nananaaana, nananaaana, hey eh ehhh, good-bye" is my theme for him!) Watch me purrrrrrrrr :twisted:
> Cheers right back at you!! salute! :lol:  :lol: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Good for you 5mm!
> XO
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The front-end loader is here cleaning out the driveway from the snow build-up. I get this guy to plow out my driveway in the winter. I also have him do my parent's driveway. He has several trucks outfitted with plow blades and has several loaders too. Lots of people hire him for their private driveways.
> I have a snowblower but I bought it to clean off the w/c ramp when ex was with me, and, the snowblower is not big enough to do the driveway. I removed the ramp when he was taken away as it served no purpose for me. (Cops took him out 18months ago -- no more abuse for me.)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness 5. It's only been 18 months with no abuse. I thought it had been years. Well 18 months without abuse would be so peaceful that it might seem like years of bliss. Here's to escaping and freedom from abuse.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, no, there was years and years of psychological abuse (I moved too fast and got out of the way of his fists) and only 18 months without. Although he does ring me and tries to run my life from his nursing home. :evil: I get to play in my house and he cant see me. ("nananaaana, nananaaana, hey eh ehhh, good-bye" is my theme for him!) Watch me purrrrrrrrr :twisted:
> Cheers right back at you!! salute! :lol:  :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks! Are those your Christmas decorations in your avatar now? Is Pontuf going to dress up with antlers and be a reindeer? Balance a cherry on the end of his nose and he could be a Rudolph, I mean the real deal here!  Afterall, when Gramma got ran over by the reindeer, she had no guide dog. hmmmm, she should have left the rum out of the eggnog???http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG5VPji-SpU


----------



## Pontuf

Pontuf is always an elf but 5mm you are giving me a new idea! Mind if I steal yours??? He could easily be a miniature reindeer!

Thanks!

The Santas are vintage ones from Rick's family. I just love them.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Pontuf is always an elf but 5mm you are giving me a new idea! Mind if I steal yours??? He could easily be a miniature reindeer!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The Santas are vintage ones from Rick's family. I just love them.


You go for it!! Pontuf would not consider himself miniature anything - not with his big heart!  Need pictures too! when you get his reindeer gear outfitted! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

ouch!

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Hmmmm We cannot even get pictures of the Puppies. How are we going to convince him to have a photo with holding the new baby????? LOL


----------



## iamsam

bring it on - can't wait. june - the weather will be decent - why not.

sam


----------



## Pontuf

You are so sweet 5 mm! Pontuf does have a big heart, the biggest heart I've ever seen in a dog his size.



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf is always an elf but 5mm you are giving me a new idea! Mind if I steal yours??? He could easily be a miniature reindeer!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The Santas are vintage ones from Rick's family. I just love them.
> 
> 
> 
> You go for it!! Pontuf would not consider himself miniature anything - not with his big heart!  Need pictures too! when you get his reindeer gear outfitted! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i keep telling myself it will get easier with practice - evidently i am not convinced yet. lol

sam



oddball said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are expecting a lot five - here i sit with a sock on the needles which i have not touched for months - i need to come visit you for moral support - maybe i would get a pair finished. if you can come with power ranger socks - now that would please the grandsons - especially the red ranger. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> I am with you on that one Sam. Have had socks on needles for months, made a mistake, frogged it and haven't picked them up since. Really must do them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

That's what I want to know!!!

pontuf



thewren said:


> ouch!
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm We cannot even get pictures of the Puppies. How are we going to convince him to have a photo with holding the new baby????? LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The front-end loader is here cleaning out the driveway from the snow build-up. I get this guy to plow out my driveway in the winter. I also have him do my parent's driveway. He has several trucks outfitted with plow blades and has several loaders too. Lots of people hire him for their private driveways.
> I have a snowblower but I bought it to clean off the w/c ramp when ex was with me, and, the snowblower is not big enough to do the driveway. I removed the ramp when he was taken away as it served no purpose for me. (Cops took him out 18months ago -- no more abuse for me.)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness 5. It's only been 18 months with no abuse. I thought it had been years. Well 18 months without abuse would be so peaceful that it might seem like years of bliss. Here's to escaping and freedom from abuse.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, no, there was years and years of psychological abuse (I moved too fast and got out of the way of his fists) and only 18 months without. Although he does ring me and tries to run my life from his nursing home. :evil: I get to play in my house and he cant see me. ("nananaaana, nananaaana, hey eh ehhh, good-bye" is my theme for him!) Watch me purrrrrrrrr :twisted:
> Cheers right back at you!! salute! :lol:  :lol: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes, I figured it was years of abuse, just somehow figured you had been out of it much longer. Here's to continuing to heal and sorry to hear he is still ringing you. Here's to healing. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Not much yet, Pontuf. This is just the beginning. We can get a couple of feet in a night I am told here. And once it starts, it will be here until about April.



Pontuf said:


> WOW you have a lot of snow!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my driveway.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i think it is time for the knitting tea party brigade to show up at their door and have a little come to jesus talk with them about being proper neighbors - you know - smile - with bared teeth.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could always pour salt on them
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
> 
> Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute, wonder if this would work on Dancer's neighbors. :roll: They are beginning to sound a little like slugs. Sorry, but they are taking advantage of one of ours. :evil:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i keep telling myself it will get easier with practice - evidently i am not convinced yet. lol sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are expecting a lot five - here i sit with a sock on the needles which i have not touched for months - i need to come visit you for moral support - maybe i would get a pair finished. if you can come with power ranger socks - now that would please the grandsons - especially the red ranger. lol sam
> I am with you on that one Sam. Have had socks on needles for months, made a mistake, frogged it and haven't picked them up since. Really must do them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will knit a stitch or two on your socks Sam, of course, if we all knit a stitch or two then your socks will be all finished. We will do this when we come in June! Pass the baby one way, and the needles the other. Sam, you need to direct this and get the coordination going. hahaha,  All fun and laughter, as it should be. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thank You Angora 1, for you kind words. Talk to son and he said he took care of the problem of DIL and seeing our GS. tim our son is off to San Diego today before being deployed. Thank you for prayers for Tim.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Angora. Sometimes healing the mind takes time and it does happen most of all because of the love and support of great friends like you. Hugs to all my KTP folk!
((((((())))))))0


----------



## Strawberry4u

5, I'm so happy you are free of the abuse. I could do the happy ice cream dance! You must have done that when the police hauled his tushy out.

May God bless you.


----------



## Strawberry4u

thewren said:


> i think it is time for the knitting tea party brigade to show up at their door and have a little come to jesus talk with them about being proper neighbors - you know - smile - with bared teeth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could always pour salt on them
> 
> sam
> 
> Amen, Sam lets form a gang...hee hee. Knitting needles up!
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
> 
> Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute, wonder if this would work on Dancer's neighbors. :roll: They are beginning to sound a little like slugs. Sorry, but they are taking advantage of one of ours. :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i think it is time for the knitting tea party brigade to show up at their door and have a little come to jesus talk with them about being proper neighbors - you know - smile - with bared teeth.
> sam


Lead the way Sam! we will put our best scowl forward for this! :evil: Need to warn Dancer about the time as we dont want to frighten her with our fierceness. We can be quite formidable when we put our minds to it especially if someone is not being nice to a KTP folk.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Strawberry4u said:


> 5, I'm so happy you are free of the abuse. I could do the happy ice cream dance! You must have done that when the police hauled his tushy out.
> 
> May God bless you.


Thanks! Actually, I was greatly relieved, and wanted a coffee and a smoke. (No smoking with the ex around -- claims he couldnt breathe if I did. hmmmm, perhaps I should have lit one and let the wheelchair go too?) My neighbour came over to see if I was alright and I asked the neighbour for one of his, and he said no, he would not get me into that again. Of course I am thankful now for that. My neighbours are great and we look out for each other. :thumbup:

I will join you in that happy dance, as I do that everyday! I will tell you a secret, shhhh but I even smile at myself now!


----------



## Strawberry4u

Pontuf said:


> Yes, stand your ground Dancer!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you 5. It is about time.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway. And I have shovelled from there to my little patch of lawn (5' wide x 15' long") and moved my car over so I can get out of my door of my car. I am telling you this driveway is so narrow, that you pretty much need to get the car right up to the house to have any comfort getting out the drivers side of the car. You cannot get out of the passenger side there but at least I can get in and out of my own car now. I had to really squeeze the way it was with their garbage cans right there. where they park, there is no fence along side of the driveway, so it is very easy for them to get in and out of their vehicle. So not sure if they will like this alternative or not, and probably will not like me waking them up late at night but oh well. it was their decision. Sorry if I sound like a B***h about this, but I have been walked over for way too long in my life and I am starting to get a backbone now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, you look good with a spine!!!  :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:
Click to expand...

Dancer, As they say " You Go Girl". If you don't you'll just get more upset and they will care less because you are taking care of them.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Sq_Dancer said:


> This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.


Thank you for sharing your wonderful tree and decorations.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I just love you people so much. Would love to see you all come in a march on this place. LOL Better yet, would just love you all to come and visit. Oh how great that would be. Seeing as my outdoor space is small,, we can go to a nice park, there are many around here, and get one of those nice long covered table areas and BBQ and have a great time. Summer is great here as there seems to be different Festivals every weekend here. I sometimes walk along the bay walkway and take a blanket with me and some pop and sandwich and my dog and lay and listen to the music on the beach. Hey, this last Summer was taking Frodo for a walk down there and sat watching a fountain when I was approached by the local Cable Company to see if they could use my dog in a little film strip advertising that Summer was coming with all the Festivals etc. Frodo became a TV star, just like that. Oh I was so proud of him LOL But honesty, wouldn't it be fun?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> I just love you people so much. Would love to see you all come in a march on this place. LOL Better yet, would just love you all to come and visit. Oh how great that would be. Seeing as my outdoor space is small,, we can go to a nice park, there are many around here, and get one of those nice long covered table areas and BBQ and have a great time. Summer is great here as there seems to be different Festivals every weekend here. I sometimes walk along the bay walkway and take a blanket with me and some pop and sandwich and my dog and lay and listen to the music on the beach. Hey, this last Summer was taking Frodo for a walk down there and sat watching a fountain when I was approached by the local Cable Company to see if they could use my dog in a little film strip advertising that Summer was coming with all the Festivals etc. Frodo became a TV star, just like that. Oh I was so proud of him LOL But honesty, wouldn't it be fun?


yah, Dancer, we will visit once we get done with your neighbours! But it we would need some nourishments to re-energize after dealing with the in-grates upstairs. Might have to stay and have a coffee!!  (Oh, invite Burke so he can see how we all take care of you! hmmmmm, might even witness a sparkle in his eye when he looks at you?!)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You just might witness that sparkle. LOL I would have punch, coffee, tea, you name it and we can have different salads and goodies. Cold cut plates, sandwiches, etc. Just one great big happy KTP reunion party.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love you people so much. Would love to see you all come in a march on this place. LOL Better yet, would just love you all to come and visit. Oh how great that would be. Seeing as my outdoor space is small,, we can go to a nice park, there are many around here, and get one of those nice long covered table areas and BBQ and have a great time. Summer is great here as there seems to be different Festivals every weekend here. I sometimes walk along the bay walkway and take a blanket with me and some pop and sandwich and my dog and lay and listen to the music on the beach. Hey, this last Summer was taking Frodo for a walk down there and sat watching a fountain when I was approached by the local Cable Company to see if they could use my dog in a little film strip advertising that Summer was coming with all the Festivals etc. Frodo became a TV star, just like that. Oh I was so proud of him LOL But honesty, wouldn't it be fun?
> 
> 
> 
> yah, Dancer, we will visit once we get done with your neighbours! But it we would need some nourishments to re-energize after dealing with the in-grates upstairs. Might have to stay and have a coffee!!  (Oh, invite Burke so he can see how we all take care of you! hmmmmm, might even witness a sparkle in his eye when he looks at you?!)
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

FYI - Has anyone noticed in their postings those blue high-lighted words that if your mouse accidentally passed over it an ad pops up? Or is it my browser that is doing that? I have Firefox with a recent update.

These words were found on the last few pages: Puppies (Sam's post), baby things, win, cable company. Very annoying. On another topic I was posting something and this happened so I went back and put spaces into the word so it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Have not noticed it here, Ask4j



Ask4j said:


> FYI - Has anyone noticed in their postings those blue high-lighted words that if you mouse accidentally passed over it an ad pops up? Or is it my browser that is doing that? I have Firefox with a recent update.
> 
> These words were found on the last few pages: Puppies (Sam's post), baby things, win, cable company. Very annoying. On another topic I was posting something and this happened so I went back and put spaces into the word so it wouldn't happen.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ask4j said:


> FYI - Has anyone noticed in their postings those blue high-lighted words that if your mouse accidentally passed over it an ad pops up? Or is it my browser that is doing that? I have Firefox with a recent update.
> 
> These words were found on the last few pages: Puppies (Sam's post), baby things, win, cable company. Very annoying. On another topic I was posting something and this happened so I went back and put spaces into the word so it wouldn't happen.


Must be your browser. I dont get that either. :|
But how are you going to know where to go shopping for more yarn if you dont get these? hmmmm,,,,, ;-)

Possibly turn your popups off. They may have been reactivated when you updated your firefox.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I was getting all kinds of advertising with girls with jiggly boobs. was driving me nuts. thought it was on the net now but turned out to be something I had downloaded and it was bringing it in. Once I deleted that item the advertising disappeared. What have you downloaded lately?



Ask4j said:


> FYI - Has anyone noticed in their postings those blue high-lighted words that if your mouse accidentally passed over it an ad pops up? Or is it my browser that is doing that? I have Firefox with a recent update.
> 
> These words were found on the last few pages: Puppies (Sam's post), baby things, win, cable company. Very annoying. On another topic I was posting something and this happened so I went back and put spaces into the word so it wouldn't happen.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dancer, I just got sent this photo. My son and his gf were taking a walk down by Trout Lake, Vancover and snapped this picture. Thought I would share it. My son lives a block away from Trout Lake Park. :-D 
I have another blizzard that blew in 20 minutes ago. hmmm, must be winter...... :wink:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

really cute and looks like blue sky in the reflection. how is your weather up there today?



5mmdpns said:


> Dancer, I just got sent this photo. My son and his gf were taking a walk down by Trout Lake, Vancover and snapped this picture. Thought I would share it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> really cute and looks like blue sky in the reflection. how is your weather up there today?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, I just got sent this photo. My son and his gf were taking a walk down by Trout Lake, Vancover and snapped this picture. Thought I would share it.
Click to expand...

It was sunny this morning. Half hour ago the sky went dark and a blizzard blew in ten minutes later. It will blow and snow all night and maybe clear tomorrow. :?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I have been making angels today and will get back at them, but am taking a break right now. Upstairs left heat turned up so it was 80 and I turned the furnace off for a little while but have it back on again. They have been gone all day. They do this, turn heat up or down and I either freeze or boil. Then they go out for the day. I gave them a key to my place in case the furnace, or the hot water tank or the fuses need attending to but am going to ask for it back. They can call the landlord if they need any help here.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> really cute and looks like blue sky in the reflection. how is your weather up there today?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, I just got sent this photo. My son and his gf were taking a walk down by Trout Lake, Vancover and snapped this picture. Thought I would share it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was sunny this morning. Half hour ago the sky went dark and a blizzard blew in ten minutes later. It will blow and snow all night and maybe clear tomorrow. :?
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

melyn said:


> Dohhhhhhhhh
> just spent at least 5 mins trying to scroll to the top of the page because it kept opening new ones at the bottom and wouldnt scroll up, was getting really inpatient and near to throwing a tantrum with stupid computer. Was having lunch and catching up on here at same time using an old plastic plate that has a raised lip on it.
> Yep spect u guessed it was resting on keyboard space bar and o matter how much I scrolled with mouse it was not gonna beat the space bar lol.
> Can giggle bout it now but was gonna have a massive tantrum lol


I don't know how uncoperative of the computer to do what you were telling it to do instead of what you wanted it to do. They do som much these days you would think they could read our minds wouldn't you?


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, My stocking is now finished. Here it is with a few alterations with my name on it. Had to use a shorter form of my name to fit it on there. Enjoy.


Stockings are really good- yours is especailly nice- I have the pattern here and might add it to a sock. A lot of the patteterns on the Mary Maxim stockings looked like they would go well on socks.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I will make two more of the Mary Maxim Stockings after Christmas to send to a cousin in England.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, My stocking is now finished. Here it is with a few alterations with my name on it. Had to use a shorter form of my name to fit it on there. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Stockings are really good- yours is especailly nice- I have the pattern here and might add it to a sock. A lot of the patteterns on the Mary Maxim stockings looked like they would go well on socks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Hello, Sweet Friends. Been a while since I have been able to jot a word or two. Lot has gone on here. We had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Lot to be thankful for. My DD had us over to her house. She didnt want me to be standing a lot in the kitchen (though I did mix up the dressing for us both for Thanksgiving and Christmas to freeze). It was wonderful to be at someone elses house for a change and she cooked for three days. It really touched this Moms heart. I did prepare a little Thanksgiving for supper as our baby daughter and family were coming to our house that evening. By the time I helped prepare dressing for church dinner, and ours, I am tired of it for a while. I didnt get to see two of the children and missed them terribly, but such is life when they have in laws and their own family traditions.
DD continues to struggle with voice since his parathyroidectomy. We are so praying it will eventually come back. Know damage was done as they had to do a lot to get to the tumor (benign Praise God) 
I have been sewing every day as hard as I can on Kleenex Tissue Covers for the purse size. I have made hundreds.teachers, church, friends, kids, etc all getting. It has been both fun and painful on the old back. Still got lot to make. I have had to put aside my kingsized afghan for now to get this done. Got to get back to it. DH stays so cold. Talking about getting electric blanket. I am hot natured and he is cold natured.
I am only on page 20 of the newsletter and I would take up too much space to respond to all, but I have written everything on my prayer list of impending tests, heart attacks, diagnosies, etc and I hold you all close in my heart and prayers. Two babies coming! Heidi and Carley will both be in all our prayers for safe pregnancies and healthy babies and we are grateful for Kates new little one.
We are also concerned for those who are dealing with hearache and family problems. He never promised it would be easy, did he, BUT HE did promise He would be with us always and never put on us more than we could bear. 
I do hold sons and daughters in service to our country dear and pray earnestly for their safety and return to loved ones and for our country and the future.
Dancer, love all your pictures. They are just a delight. My tree is down from attic and the rest yet to come. That is DHs project as I sew. Gwen, the beret and angels were just wonderful. Fell in love with the white Angel. I have a Baby Lock machine and have yet to learn how to embroidery.
Love and hugs to you all..Betty


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> The only way you get the ends of the scarf to match is to do a provisional cast on, knit one side, go back and pick up the live stitches and knit the other way for the other side.  This is just my thoughts.
> 
> On another website, this was being discussed and here is what the conclusion was: _"the ends of a feather and fan scarf/shawl/blanket will not match exactly. They will be like complimentary angles in the sense that they will fit together.
> 
> If you want them to match exactly you can do one of two things. You can either start with a provisional cast on, knit half the scarf, go and undo the PCO, pick up stitches and knit the other half. That will give you two "ends". Or you can knit one half, put the stitches on a string holder. Knit another half and graft the two ends together. That will give you two "beginnings"._


Thie is my understanding of it as well (in fact it applies to many scarf patterns as they go up on one side and down the other while being worn so any pattern that has a top and bottom will have the same problem when used on a scarf).


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> I have been making angels today and will get back at them, but am taking a break right now. Upstairs left heat turned up so it was 80 and I turned the furnace off for a little while but have it back on again. They have been gone all day. They do this, turn heat up or down and I either freeze or boil. Then they go out for the day. I gave them a key to my place in case the furnace, or the hot water tank or the fuses need attending to but am going to ask for it back. They can call the landlord if they need any help here.


Too right they can call the landlord! You dont want them having a key and accessing your place if you are not there. (I guess I have a right to be suspicious of people.) :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> love you reasoning darowil - what did husband say?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.
> 
> Before and after shots of the yarn:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say how long tdid that take but I see you said most of th eday. It would have to be a great yarn fpr me to thave the patience to do tht.
> Reminds me Sam did you ever get your yarn untangled by or for you? At least I have no pets of children who get into my yarn.
> 
> Talking of yarn I needed to go to Spotlight and get some things I needed (and I really did need them) DH said 'getting yarn' no I told him. When I returned a few hours later I had one ball of wool (AUstralian teminology for a skein of yarn). Told him it was cheaper to by the wool and he just looked at me. The I explained that I was needing to spend $15 but if I bought a magazine for $1 which even had a pattern I wanted and spent $20 I got $10 off. So it all cost me $11 with a ball of baby yarn and a pattern instead of $15. So I really did save money by buying the yarn!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He did have to admit that I was right, was so funny though after assuring him I wasn't buying yarn to come back with some!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> love you reasoning darowil - what did husband say?
> sam
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.
> Before and after shots of the yarn:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say how long tdid that take but I see you said most of th eday. It would have to be a great yarn fpr me to thave the patience to do tht.
> Reminds me Sam did you ever get your yarn untangled by or for you? At least I have no pets of children who get into my yarn.
> Talking of yarn I needed to go to Spotlight and get some things I needed (and I really did need them) DH said 'getting yarn' no I told him. When I returned a few hours later I had one ball of wool (AUstralian teminology for a skein of yarn). Told him it was cheaper to by the wool and he just looked at me. The I explained that I was needing to spend $15 but if I bought a magazine for $1 which even had a pattern I wanted and spent $20 I got $10 off. So it all cost me $11 with a ball of baby yarn and a pattern instead of $15. So I really did save money by buying the yarn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did have to admit that I was right, was so funny though after assuring him I wasn't buying yarn to come back with some!
Click to expand...

I thought you bought wool!!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> don't you have skunks in australia darowil?
> 
> sam


No skunks here. I am involved in an ongoing medical research program for a neurological condition. One part of it is a smelling one and we have to scratch and sniff something and then mark a choice of 4 things. At times it has had skunk as a option- and by a process of elimination I have decided it was probably skunk never having smealt one.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Our slugs chomp the egg shells, and clamber on up whatever I am trying to protect- I am thinking of returning to more aggressive methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Just explain to then how self-respecting slug should behave and then they'll stop eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a simple solution and easy to accomplish! ......a slug whisperer is needed ......   :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiosity do slugs have anything resembling an ear in their viscous bodies?
> 
> Just googled slug anatomy- clever idea, but they have no hearing!!!!!
Click to expand...

Spoil Sport!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> [
> Oh darowil, don't give me an excuse to talk about him yet again!! He's doing great, feeding really well, sleeping between times, in fact the only time he cries is when he's getting his nappy changed. A friend and I went along to see him this morning and she took some really nice photos. I'll put some on when she sends me them.


Of course you can boast- what else can grandparents do?


----------



## pammie1234

I think I am now caught up. Now I'm too tired to write! Guess I'll check back later and check for new posts.


----------



## Ask4j

5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - Has anyone noticed in their postings those blue high-lighted words that if your mouse accidentally passed over it an ad pops up? Or is it my browser that is doing that? I have Firefox with a recent update.
> 
> These words were found on the last few pages: Puppies (Sam's post), baby things, win, cable company. Very annoying. On another topic I was posting something and this happened so I went back and put spaces into the word so it wouldn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be your browser. I dont get that either. :|
> But how are you going to know where to go shopping for more yarn if you dont get these? hmmmm,,,,, ;-)
> 
> Possibly turn your popups off. They may have been reactivated when you updated your firefox.
Click to expand...

Yup that was it--there was a whole list of "exceptions" that I didn't put there so deleted all. Thanks "5".


----------



## agnescr

Ask4j said:


> FYI - Has anyone noticed in their postings those blue high-lighted words that if your mouse accidentally passed over it an ad pops up? Or is it my browser that is doing that? I have Firefox with a recent update.
> 
> These words were found on the last few pages: Puppies (Sam's post), baby things, win, cable company. Very annoying. On another topic I was posting something and this happened so I went back and put spaces into the word so it wouldn't happen.


its something to do with that smartshopping popup....cant remember how I got rid of it though


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> don't they have medication for that?
> 
> sam


Yes- and it is a hot topic of debate as to whether or not is a good thing to use. As with all medications etc there are pluses and negatives. (for example the use of medications seems increase the risk of developing one form of cancer, while decreasing the risk of another!). It seems to be a case of balancing advatages and disadvantages and then deciding what are the priorities. So I will see how things go- many nights like that and I will at least look more closely at the options.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> They do televise the game. I just have not subscribed to the tv stations that broadcast it. If the NHL was on this year, I would have subscribed to that package and got all the sports broadcasts but there really is no point in doing that as after the Grey Cup game, there will not be any sports for us that I am interested in. Any US sports that are on, I get those broadcasts, just not Canadian ones.


All the major Australian games like that are still availabe free of charge over here. But if you follow a less popular sport you will need to pay to see it (or if the AUstralian cricketers are playing overseas it is usually on paid TV)


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> Hmmmm We cannot even get pictures of the Puppies. How are we going to convince him to have a photo with holding the new baby????? LOL


He needs lessons in how to post photos- or is how to take them? Maybe he needs a digital camera for Christmas? And then he could even show us some of his knitting.
Good Morning Sam!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - Has anyone noticed in their postings those blue high-lighted words that if your mouse accidentally passed over it an ad pops up? Or is it my browser that is doing that? I have Firefox with a recent update.
> 
> These words were found on the last few pages: Puppies (Sam's post), baby things, win, cable company. Very annoying. On another topic I was posting something and this happened so I went back and put spaces into the word so it wouldn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be your browser. I dont get that either. :|
> But how are you going to know where to go shopping for more yarn if you dont get these? hmmmm,,,,, ;-)
> 
> Possibly turn your popups off. They may have been reactivated when you updated your firefox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup that was it--there was a whole list of "exceptions" that I didn't put there so deleted all. Thanks "5".
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well thought it would be good if a fuse blew or what have you. They seem to keep blowing fuses and bothering me. However, they used the last fuse now and told her to contact the landlord about it and she did not. I just want my key back. Do not need them in here if I am not here.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been making angels today and will get back at them, but am taking a break right now. Upstairs left heat turned up so it was 80 and I turned the furnace off for a little while but have it back on again. They have been gone all day. They do this, turn heat up or down and I either freeze or boil. Then they go out for the day. I gave them a key to my place in case the furnace, or the hot water tank or the fuses need attending to but am going to ask for it back. They can call the landlord if they need any help here.
> 
> 
> 
> Too right they can call the landlord! You dont want them having a key and accessing your place if you are not there. (I guess I have a right to be suspicious of people.) :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

LOL Wasn't he supposed to get his daughter to take the pics?



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm We cannot even get pictures of the Puppies. How are we going to convince him to have a photo with holding the new baby????? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> He needs lessons in how to post photos- or is how to take them? Maybe he needs a digital camera for Christmas? And then he could even show us some of his knitting.
> Good Morning Sam!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Well thought it would be good if a fuse blew or what have you. They seem to keep blowing fuses and bothering me. However, they used the last fuse now and told her to contact the landlord about it and she did not. I just want my key back. Do not need them in here if I am not here.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been making angels today and will get back at them, but am taking a break right now. Upstairs left heat turned up so it was 80 and I turned the furnace off for a little while but have it back on again. They have been gone all day. They do this, turn heat up or down and I either freeze or boil. Then they go out for the day. I gave them a key to my place in case the furnace, or the hot water tank or the fuses need attending to but am going to ask for it back. They can call the landlord if they need any help here.
> 
> 
> 
> Too right they can call the landlord! You dont want them having a key and accessing your place if you are not there. (I guess I have a right to be suspicious of people.) :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well, if they keep on blowing fuses, then they have too many things that are drawing power at one time. They need to go to energy saving light bulbs, and not use as many appliances at one time, or not plug in so many things into their outlets. If you let them keep the key, you will find that they will be down cooking on your stove, and using your computer, and using your microwave, etc. :? (Then we will need to have another KTP folk come to Jesus discussion with them......)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> LOL Wasn't he supposed to get his daughter to take the pics?
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm We cannot even get pictures of the Puppies. How are we going to convince him to have a photo with holding the new baby????? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> He needs lessons in how to post photos- or is how to take them? Maybe he needs a digital camera for Christmas? And then he could even show us some of his knitting.
> Good Morning Sam!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, Lexi was to be doing this. Possibly Sam needs to schedule an appointment with her? ahahha,   , and did puppies chew the camera?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Info on deleting SmartShopper. http://www.ehow.com/how_7550637_remove-smart-shopper.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer

As far as I know they have never used the key. But they have never offered me a key and a couple of days ago I mentioned it was cold down here and a few hours later, I got a text message saying. I am not home. So they are not being very helpful and I want my key back. Why should I get super cold or super hot and they are gone all day and yet if they blow a fuse they can come into my place. The stupid landlord's way of solving our parking problem was to give each other a car key so we can move the other person's car. I said to him, Nope, not going to happen. These keys have chips and cost a fortune. he then backed off that idea.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thought it would be good if a fuse blew or what have you. They seem to keep blowing fuses and bothering me. However, they used the last fuse now and told her to contact the landlord about it and she did not. I just want my key back. Do not need them in here if I am not here.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been making angels today and will get back at them, but am taking a break right now. Upstairs left heat turned up so it was 80 and I turned the furnace off for a little while but have it back on again. They have been gone all day. They do this, turn heat up or down and I either freeze or boil. Then they go out for the day. I gave them a key to my place in case the furnace, or the hot water tank or the fuses need attending to but am going to ask for it back. They can call the landlord if they need any help here.
> 
> 
> 
> Too right they can call the landlord! You dont want them having a key and accessing your place if you are not there. (I guess I have a right to be suspicious of people.) :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if they keep on blowing fuses, then they have too many things that are drawing power at one time. They need to go to energy saving light bulbs, and not use as many appliances at one time, or not plug in so many things into their outlets. If you let them keep the key, you will find that they will be down cooking on your stove, and using your computer, and using your microwave, etc. :? (Then we will need to have another KTP folk come to Jesus discussion with them......)
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't they have medication for that?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- and it is a hot topic of debate as to whether or not is a good thing to use. As with all medications etc there are pluses and negatives. (for example the use of medications seems increase the risk of developing one form of cancer, while decreasing the risk of another!). It seems to be a case of balancing advatages and disadvantages and then deciding what are the priorities. So I will see how things go- many nights like that and I will at least look more closely at the options.
Click to expand...

Have you read or heard about this? I have used it and found it works.

http://altmedicine.about.com/od/blackcohosh/a/blackcohosh.htm


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks! Actually, I was greatly relieved, and wanted a coffee and a smoke. (No smoking with the ex around -- claims he couldnt breathe if I did. hmmmm, perhaps I should have lit one and let the wheelchair go too?) My neighbour came over to see if I was alright and I asked the neighbour for one of his, and he said no, he would not get me into that again. Of course I am thankful now for that. My neighbours are great and we look out for each other. :thumbup:
> 
> I will join you in that happy dance, as I do that everyday! I will tell you a secret, shhhh but I even smile at myself now!


What a good neighbour to refuse to give you a smoke! Good to be able to smile at yourself!


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I thought you bought wool!!


True- but I do have to admit that yarn makes more sense. Generally I keep to my terminology (or use both so others understand) but using yarn instead of wool does makes much more sense. But I bought a ball of yarn. Balls as good as any other term so I will stick to it.


----------



## margewhaples

Sq_Dancer said:


> melyn, how priceless! Thank you for sharing your sense of humor with us.
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dohhhhhhhhh
> just spent at least 5 mins trying to scroll to the top of the page because it kept opening new ones at the bottom and wouldnt scroll up, was getting really inpatient and near to throwing a tantrum with stupid computer. Was having lunch and catching up on here at same time using an old plastic plate that has a raised lip on it.
> Yep spect u guessed it was resting on keyboard space bar and o matter how much I scrolled with mouse it was not gonna beat the space bar lol.
> Can giggle bout it now but was gonna have a massive tantrum lol
Click to expand...

Melyn: your experience with your computer rivals mine. It takes me sometimes 1/2 hr to do a page of comments with the frequent hanging that occurs. I have been told that I simply have to spring for a newer version of computer as mine is a 2000Xp and many of the things I have downloaded are gumming up the works where simpler better versions have eliminated the problems. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> don't they have medication for that?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes they do have medication for that but it doesn't stop them completely. I know first hand! Here the last few days it has been 2am, 3am, 5am and 6am! I am so ready for it to be over (but then the way it was before my hysterectomy I wouldn't want back either) so I guess I'll put up with the night sweats and maybe they'll just go back to once a night.


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't they have medication for that?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- and it is a hot topic of debate as to whether or not is a good thing to use. As with all medications etc there are pluses and negatives. (for example the use of medications seems increase the risk of developing one form of cancer, while decreasing the risk of another!). It seems to be a case of balancing advatages and disadvantages and then deciding what are the priorities. So I will see how things go- many nights like that and I will at least look more closely at the options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read or heard about this? I have used it and found it works.
> 
> http://altmedicine.about.com/od/blackcohosh/a/blackcohosh.htm
Click to expand...

Two of my sisters use it and they say it works wonders.


----------



## Redkimba

Checking in real quick before dinner's ready. I've been out all afternoon in search of a new coat. I shrank out of the old one (weight-loss). I finally found one at Burlington Coat Factory. 

I got my walk in. I decided to have fun at the Macy's by walking through there with a couple of folding sawhorses that I had bought at Sears. The looks were priceless.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh I bet they were but it would be something I would love doing myself. Love it. Good for you.



Redkimba said:


> Checking in real quick before dinner's ready. I've been out all afternoon in search of a new coat. I shrank out of the old one (weight-loss). I finally found one at Burlington Coat Factory.
> 
> I got my walk in. I decided to have fun at the Macy's by walking through there with a couple of folding sawhorses that I had bought at Sears. The looks were priceless.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Very handsome son. You must be so proud of him and you have every right to be.



5mmdpns said:


> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Very handsome son. You must be so proud of him and you have every right to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.
Click to expand...

yes I sure am proud of him! I love him so very much, I only regret that I dont see him as much as I like. But we have great phone conversations!! My son knows and agrees that I still need to be here where my parents are, as they are not getting younger, and need some help at times.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thought of Joe and Southern Gal and a few others when I saw this but it is a good reminder to all of us. 


After 21 years of marriage, my wife told me to take another woman out to dinner and a movie. She said, "I love you, but I know this other woman loves you and wo
uld love to spend some time with you."

The other woman that my wife wanted me to visit was my MOTHER, who has been a widow for 19 years, but the demands of my work and three children made visiting difficult.

That night I invited her to go out for dinner and a movie. "Whats wrong, are you well?" she asked.

My mother is the type of woman who suspects that a late night call or a surprise invitation is a sign of bad news. "I thought that it would be pleasant to spend some time with you," I responded. "Just the two of us." She thought about it for a moment, and then said, "I would like that very much."

That Friday after work, as I drove over to pick her up I was a bit nervous. When I arrived at her house, I noticed that she, too, seemed to be nervous about our date. She waited in the door with her coat on. She had curled her hair and was wearing the dress that she had worn to celebrate her last wedding anniversary. She smiled from a face that was as radiant as an angels. "I told my friends that I was going to go out with my son, and they were impressed," she said, as she got into the car. "They cant wait to hear about our meeting."

We went to a restaurant that, although not elegant, was very nice and cozy. My mother took my arm as if she were the First Lady. After we sat down, I had to read the menu. Her eyes could only read large print. Half way through the entries, I lifted my eyes and saw Mom sitting there staring at me. A nostalgic smile was on her lips. "It was I who used to have to read the menu when you were small," she said. "Then its time that you relax and let me return the favor," I responded. During the dinner, we had an agreeable conversation  nothing extraordinary but catching up on recent events of each others life. We talked so much that we missed the movie. As we arrived at her house later, she said, "Ill go out with you again, but only if you let me invite you." I agreed.

"How was your dinner date?" asked my wife when I got home. "Very nice. Much more so than I could have imagined," I answered.

A few days later, my mother died of a massive heart attack. It happened so suddenly that I didn't have a chance to do anything for her. Some time later, I received an envelope with a copy of a restaurant receipt from the same place mother and I had dined. An attached note said: "I paid this bill in advance. I wasn't sure that I could be there; but nevertheless, I paid for two plates  one for you and the other for your wife. You will never know what that night meant for me. I love you, son."

At that moment, I understood the importance of saying in time: "I LOVE YOU" and to give our loved ones the time that they deserve. Nothing in life is more important than your family. Give them the time they deserve, because these things cannot be put off till "some other time."


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And will you move to BC eventually?



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very handsome son. You must be so proud of him and you have every right to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I sure am proud of him! I love him so very much, I only regret that I dont see him as much as I like. But we have great phone conversations!! My son knows and agrees that I still need to be here where my parents are, as they are not getting younger, and need some help at times.
Click to expand...


----------



## Southern Gal

darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process
> 
> i am not saying this works for all, but i take flax seed oil capsules 2/daily after a month you should see some difference with the hot flashes, believe me, mine were bad also. been on these for 2-3 yrs. why not give them a try. start with 1300 mg at first, then maybe try lesser mg (for smaller pill) if you have results. i decided i was gonna try it without them, ha... took about a month for me to finally get the message they were working and i am back on them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Linda888

Sq_Dancer said:


> Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.
> 
> Just letting you know i posted a couple pictures. I labeled the post in the pictures section: nature pics for Nov. 23 Tea Party. Hope you like them.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Linda, you can always post them here also. You type your message and then once it is posted, you can see where you can add the attachment to the message. FYI



Linda888 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.
> 
> Just letting you know i posted a couple pictures. I labeled the post in the pictures section: nature pics for Nov. 23 Tea Party. Hope you like them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here is the link to the pictures that Linda posted. They are gorgeous.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-127168-1.html#2423466


----------



## Linda888

Sq_Dancer said:


> Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.
> 
> I didn't find my best pics of the other critters, but here's a few that i am fond of.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> And will you move to BC eventually?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very handsome son. You must be so proud of him and you have every right to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I sure am proud of him! I love him so very much, I only regret that I dont see him as much as I like. But we have great phone conversations!! My son knows and agrees that I still need to be here where my parents are, as they are not getting younger, and need some help at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Possibly, depends on where he is and what he is working on. With his job he could be posted anywhere in Canada or the world through the company he works for. His boss has long term plans for him, not just in Canada.


----------



## Marianne818

If it's June I can come and pull my camper along. :-D can sleep 2 more also... I'm sure there is a camp area somewhere not far away.. or else we can park in the driveway ;-) I can hold a lot of yarn in there also, have an electric tea kettle and a coffee maker.. so lot's of cuppa's can be filled. Sam, better start planning, we will be invading come June :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Linda888 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.
> 
> I didn't find my best pics of the other critters, but here's a few that i am fond of.
> 
> 
> 
> Red male cardinal, male Downy Woodpecker, red squirrel nibbling a peanut, red squirrel, chipping sparrow, red squirrel eating corn, American goldfinch, haha and spider! All beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> If it's June I can come and pull my camper along. :-D can sleep 2 more also... I'm sure there is a camp area somewhere not far away.. or else we can park in the driveway ;-) I can hold a lot of yarn in there also, have an electric tea kettle and a coffee maker.. so lot's of cuppa's can be filled. Sam, better start planning, we will be invading come June :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You just truck it on up there. Sam has lots of backyard space!! You will need to bring Cindi and of course your Mom! We need to meet them both and give you the chance to brag about them!


----------



## Linda888

Red male cardinal, male Downy Woodpecker, red squirrel nibbling a peanut, red squirrel, chipping sparrow, American goldfinch. All beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing![/quote]

Thank you so much! I enjoy my pictures allot. My husband pics the ones he likes and has me print them in 8x10, put them in frames and hang them on the wall. I guess i don't mind, though i never see a good picture, i always see what is wrong. I can never tell if it's good or not, just some pictures i am fond of and some i am not.


----------



## Marianne818

5, my thoughts and prayers are with you, it took me several years to completely adjust to life without living in fear. Truly, I just found joy in life 3 years ago when I retired with a permanent disability. I at times will still be watching my back, have a feeling that I'm being watched but I know that it is just old fears and there is nothing to worry about any longer. I'm hoping and praying that you will find joy and happiness now that you are free of him. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers.. 
M.

Oh yeah.. I STILL haven't figured out that dang gusset, I'll pack it in the camper for the trip in June, let you have a hands on teaching lesson, how does that sound??? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is time for the knitting tea party brigade to show up at their door and have a little come to jesus talk with them about being proper neighbors - you know - smile - with bared teeth.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lead the way Sam! we will put our best scowl forward for this! :evil: Need to warn Dancer about the time as we dont want to frighten her with our fierceness. We can be quite formidable when we put our minds to it especially if someone is not being nice to a KTP folk.
Click to expand...

I have some wonderfully sharp needles, hope I can take them on the plane, won't be driving in snow, I gave that up when I moved from Colorado. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Bulldog, have missed you my friend, thank you for checking in.. keeping you and yours in prayers. :thumbup: 
M.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Is that to where I am Marianne? I am sure we will find a place to fit a camper. By June, parking can be on the street again. My driveway is narrow but we will make do somehow.



Marianne818 said:


> If it's June I can come and pull my camper along. :-D can sleep 2 more also... I'm sure there is a camp area somewhere not far away.. or else we can park in the driveway ;-) I can hold a lot of yarn in there also, have an electric tea kettle and a coffee maker.. so lot's of cuppa's can be filled. Sam, better start planning, we will be invading come June :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.


Nice looking young man for sure 5!! Takes after his Mom in the looks department and brains I'm sure ;-)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you for letting me know what they are 5. I knew some but not all.



5mmdpns said:


> Linda888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.
> 
> I didn't find my best pics of the other critters, but here's a few that i am fond of.
> 
> 
> 
> Red male cardinal, male Downy Woodpecker, red squirrel nibbling a peanut, red squirrel, chipping sparrow, red squirrel eating corn, American goldfinch, haha and spider! All beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Linda888 said:


> Red male cardinal, male Downy Woodpecker, red squirrel nibbling a peanut, red squirrel, chipping sparrow, American goldfinch. All beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much! I enjoy my pictures allot. My husband pics the ones he likes and has me print them in 8x10, put them in frames and hang them on the wall. I guess i don't mind, though i never see a good picture, i always see what is wrong. I can never tell if it's good or not, just some pictures i am fond of and some i am not.[/quote]

We are all most critical of our own stuff that we do! And as the photographer, you are the one who will see what is "wrong" so that you can improve your next photo shoot. They are beautiful and the colors are so true as well!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Just realized that it was Sam's place you were talking about. I don't think he is that far from me. Maybe I will tag along too and bring B with his tent. 



Sq_Dancer said:


> Is that to where I am Marianne? I am sure we will find a place to fit a camper. By June, parking can be on the street again. My driveway is narrow but we will make do somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's June I can come and pull my camper along. :-D can sleep 2 more also... I'm sure there is a camp area somewhere not far away.. or else we can park in the driveway ;-) I can hold a lot of yarn in there also, have an electric tea kettle and a coffee maker.. so lot's of cuppa's can be filled. Sam, better start planning, we will be invading come June :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## flyty1n

Can you share the honey spareribs recipe?


----------



## Marianne818

I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> 5, my thoughts and prayers are with you, it took me several years to completely adjust to life without living in fear. Truly, I just found joy in life 3 years ago when I retired with a permanent disability. I at times will still be watching my back, have a feeling that I'm being watched but I know that it is just old fears and there is nothing to worry about any longer. I'm hoping and praying that you will find joy and happiness now that you are free of him.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> M.
> 
> Oh yeah.. I STILL haven't figured out that dang gusset, I'll pack it in the camper for the trip in June, let you have a hands on teaching lesson, how does that sound??? :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sounds like a plan of action to me!!! Thank you for your hugs, loves, and prayers. Yes, at times I still look over my shoulder and find myself trying to decide what I need to do so he doesn't get angry with me. A loosing battle I will finally win when I stop looking over my shoulder! Rocks and hard places are not such good places to hang out, and they exist in your minds long after the real threats are gone and not being said anymore. :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl

Marianne818 said:


> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


What a lovely family picture.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Very nice photo and wonderful memories.



Marianne818 said:


> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking young man for sure 5!! Takes after his Mom in the looks department and brains I'm sure ;-)
Click to expand...

I will claim the brains, but he gets his looks from the dark Swedish blood and Cree Indian. His 6'2" are all Swede.  :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is time for the knitting tea party brigade to show up at their door and have a little come to jesus talk with them about being proper neighbors - you know - smile - with bared teeth.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lead the way Sam! we will put our best scowl forward for this! :evil: Need to warn Dancer about the time as we dont want to frighten her with our fierceness. We can be quite formidable when we put our minds to it especially if someone is not being nice to a KTP folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have some wonderfully sharp needles, hope I can take them on the plane, won't be driving in snow, I gave that up when I moved from Colorado. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Absolutely, sometimes neighbours need a good poke to motivate them in the right direction! Dancer is going to have wonderfully reformed neighbours by the time we are all done with them!! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


You are so like your Mom, Marianne! good to see your immediate family.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Is that to where I am Marianne? I am sure we will find a place to fit a camper. By June, parking can be on the street again. My driveway is narrow but we will make do somehow.
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's June I can come and pull my camper along. :-D can sleep 2 more also... I'm sure there is a camp area somewhere not far away.. or else we can park in the driveway ;-) I can hold a lot of yarn in there also, have an electric tea kettle and a coffee maker.. so lot's of cuppa's can be filled. Sam, better start planning, we will be invading come June :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

No Dancer, this is for the movie "Bragging Rights Demonstration" we are making of Sam and his grand baby! He says we can come stop by in June for this as the weather will be good then.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


The love is shining in all your eyes! A delightful memory to hold onto!


----------



## Marianne818

Dancer, I won't be trying to pull a camper into Canada, that will require a plane trip for sure :thumbup: 

Mentioned I might be going to Ohio in June to C. She asked me what part, I told her and she looked at me so funny.. asked if I was going to take Ben along. I had no idea why I should, then she said that I should call the police first, take my baseball bat also.. I had forgotten that the ex lives just north of Sam a ways near Toledo. Sam, I think I'll pass on that trip, I'm sure you understand!


----------



## Ceili

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, my thoughts and prayers are with you, it took me several years to completely adjust to life without living in fear. Truly, I just found joy in life 3 years ago when I retired with a permanent disability. I at times will still be watching my back, have a feeling that I'm being watched but I know that it is just old fears and there is nothing to worry about any longer. I'm hoping and praying that you will find joy and happiness now that you are free of him.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> M.
> 
> Oh yeah.. I STILL haven't figured out that dang gusset, I'll pack it in the camper for the trip in June, let you have a hands on teaching lesson, how does that sound??? :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan of action to me!!! Thank you for your hugs, loves, and prayers. Yes, at times I still look over my shoulder and find myself trying to decide what I need to do so he doesn't get angry with me. A loosing battle I will finally win when I stop looking over my shoulder! Rocks and hard places are not such good places to hang out, and they exist in your minds long after the real threats are gone and not being said anymore. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

My not doing the dishes right after a meal was one of my ex's triggers. Now, 15 years after getting out, I still sometimes have to force myself to let them go for a while. I live by myself (isn't that wonderful after an abusive relationship?) and have no one to answer to, but sometimes I still catch myself thinking "Oh, no! Luke's gonna kill me!" Ain't happening, though. He has no idea where I am. Ah, sweet freedom!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Dancer, I won't be trying to pull a camper into Canada, that will require a plane trip for sure :thumbup:
> 
> Mentioned I might be going to Ohio in June to C. She asked me what part, I told her and she looked at me so funny.. asked if I was going to take Ben along. I had no idea why I should, then she said that I should call the police first, take my baseball bat also.. I had forgotten that the ex lives just north of Sam a ways near Toledo. Sam, I think I'll pass on that trip, I'm sure you understand!


uh oh! what an unfortunate coincidence!


----------



## iamsam

am i out of trouble now.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> Dancer, I won't be trying to pull a camper into Canada, that will require a plane trip for sure :thumbup:
> 
> Mentioned I might be going to Ohio in June to C. She asked me what part, I told her and she looked at me so funny.. asked if I was going to take Ben along. I had no idea why I should, then she said that I should call the police first, take my baseball bat also.. I had forgotten that the ex lives just north of Sam a ways near Toledo. Sam, I think I'll pass on that trip, I'm sure you understand!


Ah yes, but just want you to know that we allow no one to tackle our Marianne! her yarn yes, but not her. We wont allow it. And we will yarn bomb your camper so it will be disguised!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, my thoughts and prayers are with you, it took me several years to completely adjust to life without living in fear. Truly, I just found joy in life 3 years ago when I retired with a permanent disability. I at times will still be watching my back, have a feeling that I'm being watched but I know that it is just old fears and there is nothing to worry about any longer. I'm hoping and praying that you will find joy and happiness now that you are free of him.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> M.
> 
> Oh yeah.. I STILL haven't figured out that dang gusset, I'll pack it in the camper for the trip in June, let you have a hands on teaching lesson, how does that sound??? :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan of action to me!!! Thank you for your hugs, loves, and prayers. Yes, at times I still look over my shoulder and find myself trying to decide what I need to do so he doesn't get angry with me. A loosing battle I will finally win when I stop looking over my shoulder! Rocks and hard places are not such good places to hang out, and they exist in your minds long after the real threats are gone and not being said anymore. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My not doing the dishes right after a meal was one of my ex's triggers. Now, 15 years after getting out, I still sometimes have to force myself to let them go for a while. I live by myself (isn't that wonderful after an abusive relationship?) and have no one to answer to, but sometimes I still catch myself thinking "Oh, no! Luke's gonna kill me!" Ain't happening, though. He has no idea where I am. Ah, sweet freedom!
Click to expand...

Although I have chosen, not to be on my own, I can understand that fear, the after dinner wash up was one of the ex's trigger points- I used to have nightmares about sharp knives. Good to hear from you Ceili!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Then come to Canada.... Would love to meet you and I have a spare room. 



Marianne818 said:


> Dancer, I won't be trying to pull a camper into Canada, that will require a plane trip for sure :thumbup:
> 
> Mentioned I might be going to Ohio in June to C. She asked me what part, I told her and she looked at me so funny.. asked if I was going to take Ben along. I had no idea why I should, then she said that I should call the police first, take my baseball bat also.. I had forgotten that the ex lives just north of Sam a ways near Toledo. Sam, I think I'll pass on that trip, I'm sure you understand!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam


I am sure they are just waiting to get into the next lot of mischief! they look so adorable- I WANT one! Pity that is so impossible!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh are you ever. They are so adorable. Just love them. Thank you for doing this Sam. Now it gives us hope of seeing you and the new baby also. (((HUGS)))



thewren said:


> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ceili said:


> My not doing the dishes right after a meal was one of my ex's triggers. Now, 15 years after getting out, I still sometimes have to force myself to let them go for a while. I live by myself (isn't that wonderful after an abusive relationship?) and have no one to answer to, but sometimes I still catch myself thinking "Oh, no! Luke's gonna kill me!" Ain't happening, though. He has no idea where I am. Ah, sweet freedom!


Ceili, I even indulge in paper plates and eat outside now! (well, in the summer, lol, not at this time, too much snow) And I dont have to make the bed! And I can stay up all night if I want to. And I dont have to eat when the clock says to. And I can go without brushing my hair. And I can phone my Mom and talk to her if I want to! so there, I can! Yes, sweet freedom is served with a cherry on top and chocolate too and is best shared with friends. I am happy you are in your freedom!  :thumbup:

I hid the knives when he would go on his rampages!


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your decorations. I finished decorating my tree today but still have other decos to put up yet.
> 
> I've been kind of down in the dumps this week. DH went for a colonoscopy on Monday and the surgeon found a tumor. Of course, the first thing he said was that it's probably cancerous but he did do a biopsy and now we have to wait 2 weeks for the results. With all his other problems, he sure didn't need this additional worry. If he should need surgery, it's risky because of his past medical history plus his age but the alternative isn't good. What to do
Click to expand...

Why was the tumor not removed during the colonoscopy?


----------



## iamsam

great fun dancer - i'll bring all the puppies.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> I just love you people so much. Would love to see you all come in a march on this place. LOL Better yet, would just love you all to come and visit. Oh how great that would be. Seeing as my outdoor space is small,, we can go to a nice park, there are many around here, and get one of those nice long covered table areas and BBQ and have a great time. Summer is great here as there seems to be different Festivals every weekend here. I sometimes walk along the bay walkway and take a blanket with me and some pop and sandwich and my dog and lay and listen to the music on the beach. Hey, this last Summer was taking Frodo for a walk down there and sat watching a fountain when I was approached by the local Cable Company to see if they could use my dog in a little film strip advertising that Summer was coming with all the Festivals etc. Frodo became a TV star, just like that. Oh I was so proud of him LOL But honesty, wouldn't it be fun?


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, they are just precious! How many do you have left? The little white one really likes the camera!


----------



## iamsam

have not noticed it lately but yes - it does happen from time to time - and it also happens on some blogs that i get.

sam



Ask4j said:


> FYI - Has anyone noticed in their postings those blue high-lighted words that if your mouse accidentally passed over it an ad pops up? Or is it my browser that is doing that? I have Firefox with a recent update.
> 
> These words were found on the last few pages: Puppies (Sam's post), baby things, win, cable company. Very annoying. On another topic I was posting something and this happened so I went back and put spaces into the word so it wouldn't happen.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, I claim the black one with the silver face and pink tongue! so ready for kisses! How delightful; they all look adorable! Thank you for sharing and thank you to the camera gal!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok Sam. That should get my upstairs neighbours going, shouldn't it? Oh but how I would enjoy playing with them. I love the black ones with the white around their faces.



thewren said:


> great fun dancer - i'll bring all the puppies.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love you people so much. Would love to see you all come in a march on this place. LOL Better yet, would just love you all to come and visit. Oh how great that would be. Seeing as my outdoor space is small,, we can go to a nice park, there are many around here, and get one of those nice long covered table areas and BBQ and have a great time. Summer is great here as there seems to be different Festivals every weekend here. I sometimes walk along the bay walkway and take a blanket with me and some pop and sandwich and my dog and lay and listen to the music on the beach. Hey, this last Summer was taking Frodo for a walk down there and sat watching a fountain when I was approached by the local Cable Company to see if they could use my dog in a little film strip advertising that Summer was coming with all the Festivals etc. Frodo became a TV star, just like that. Oh I was so proud of him LOL But honesty, wouldn't it be fun?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

great picture five - thanks for sharing.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Dancer, I just got sent this photo. My son and his gf were taking a walk down by Trout Lake, Vancover and snapped this picture. Thought I would share it. My son lives a block away from Trout Lake Park. :-D
> I have another blizzard that blew in 20 minutes ago. hmmm, must be winter...... :wink:


----------



## iamsam

and you just had the driveway plowed. isn't that like washing your car or the house windows - then it rains.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> really cute and looks like blue sky in the reflection. how is your weather up there today?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, I just got sent this photo. My son and his gf were taking a walk down by Trout Lake, Vancover and snapped this picture. Thought I would share it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was sunny this morning. Half hour ago the sky went dark and a blizzard blew in ten minutes later. It will blow and snow all night and maybe clear tomorrow. :?
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> great picture five - thanks for sharing.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, I just got sent this photo. My son and his gf were taking a walk down by Trout Lake, Vancover and snapped this picture. Thought I would share it. My son lives a block away from Trout Lake Park. :-D
> I have another blizzard that blew in 20 minutes ago. hmmm, must be winter...... :wink:
Click to expand...

I just had to share him with my friends!


----------



## Marianne818

Oh Sam, they are adorable!! I'd love to have one, but until we loose one of ours or we find our forever home, I'll have to pass. We have a 4 dog limit and actually, C's dog is only 2 and still quite the pup though she is full grown. My dogs are old and happy to lay quietly except when they see me near their "cookie" jar or the dog food container. ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> and you just had the driveway plowed. isn't that like washing your car or the house windows - then it rains.
> sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> really cute and looks like blue sky in the reflection. how is your weather up there today?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, I just got sent this photo. My son and his gf were taking a walk down by Trout Lake, Vancover and snapped this picture. Thought I would share it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was sunny this morning. Half hour ago the sky went dark and a blizzard blew in ten minutes later. It will blow and snow all night and maybe clear tomorrow. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

haha, yes, I think someone once said it seemed like the conspiracy theory was alive and well and still going too! 
My snow removal guy, Rene, loves winter the most of all the seasons. He says he absolutely loves to play in the snow and he has all the toys do so! He fully admits the little boy in him has never outgrown snow and the joys of playing in it! :-D


----------



## iamsam

so good to see you betty - thanks for joining us for a while - i bet you are dreaming of sewing kleenex covers - you know they sell electric blankets with two controls.

sam

we will be waiting for your next visit with lots of fresh tea and a cushion for your feet.



Bulldog said:


> Hello, Sweet Friends. Been a while since I have been able to jot a word or two. Lot has gone on here. We had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Lot to be thankful for. My DD had us over to her house. She didnt want me to be standing a lot in the kitchen (though I did mix up the dressing for us both for Thanksgiving and Christmas to freeze). It was wonderful to be at someone elses house for a change and she cooked for three days. It really touched this Moms heart. I did prepare a little Thanksgiving for supper as our baby daughter and family were coming to our house that evening. By the time I helped prepare dressing for church dinner, and ours, I am tired of it for a while. I didnt get to see two of the children and missed them terribly, but such is life when they have in laws and their own family traditions.
> DD continues to struggle with voice since his parathyroidectomy. We are so praying it will eventually come back. Know damage was done as they had to do a lot to get to the tumor (benign Praise God)
> I have been sewing every day as hard as I can on Kleenex Tissue Covers for the purse size. I have made hundreds.teachers, church, friends, kids, etc all getting. It has been both fun and painful on the old back. Still got lot to make. I have had to put aside my kingsized afghan for now to get this done. Got to get back to it. DH stays so cold. Talking about getting electric blanket. I am hot natured and he is cold natured.
> I am only on page 20 of the newsletter and I would take up too much space to respond to all, but I have written everything on my prayer list of impending tests, heart attacks, diagnosies, etc and I hold you all close in my heart and prayers. Two babies coming! Heidi and Carley will both be in all our prayers for safe pregnancies and healthy babies and we are grateful for Kates new little one.
> We are also concerned for those who are dealing with hearache and family problems. He never promised it would be easy, did he, BUT HE did promise He would be with us always and never put on us more than we could bear.
> I do hold sons and daughters in service to our country dear and pray earnestly for their safety and return to loved ones and for our country and the future.
> Dancer, love all your pictures. They are just a delight. My tree is down from attic and the rest yet to come. That is DHs project as I sew. Gwen, the beret and angels were just wonderful. Fell in love with the white Angel. I have a Baby Lock machine and have yet to learn how to embroidery.
> Love and hugs to you all..Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they are just waiting to get into the next lot of mischief! they look so adorable- I WANT one! Pity that is so impossible!
Click to expand...

I think you're definitely out of trouble....sure wish I could come get that last one!!


----------



## iamsam

i always cut the deck five - and trust me first.

sam



5mmdpns I gave them a key to my place in case the furnace said:


> Too right they can call the landlord! You dont want them having a key and accessing your place if you are not there. (I guess I have a right to be suspicious of people.) :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

all wool is yarn - however all yarn is not wool.

sam



 5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> love you reasoning darowil - what did husband say?
> sam
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked most of the day untangling a wad of yarn. I'm done now. Now to figure out what to do that involves standing up and/or moving around as my tailbone is a bit numb.
> Before and after shots of the yarn:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say how long tdid that take but I see you said most of th eday. It would have to be a great yarn fpr me to thave the patience to do tht.
> Reminds me Sam did you ever get your yarn untangled by or for you? At least I have no pets of children who get into my yarn.
> Talking of yarn I needed to go to Spotlight and get some things I needed (and I really did need them) DH said 'getting yarn' no I told him. When I returned a few hours later I had one ball of wool (AUstralian teminology for a skein of yarn). Told him it was cheaper to by the wool and he just looked at me. The I explained that I was needing to spend $15 but if I bought a magazine for $1 which even had a pattern I wanted and spent $20 I got $10 off. So it all cost me $11 with a ball of baby yarn and a pattern instead of $15. So I really did save money by buying the yarn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did have to admit that I was right, was so funny though after assuring him I wasn't buying yarn to come back with some!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you bought wool!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

It didn't take much for my ex to turn, he could drink hard liquor and be sweet and kind and Mr wonderful. But let a beer near him and I knew to call the ER in advance because I'd be there sometime that night or the next morning if he wouldn't call I'd call a neighbor to take me after he left for work. I didn't worry about knives or anything really but his fists. I do have one memory that I have for the most part put away, but it is too painful and horrid to put into black and white here. The doctor that operated on me following that incident found my ex and he and two of the male nurses beat the hell out of him. This all happened in the early 70's.. the police would do nothing to protect me, or help me get away, they would only come if I was able to get outside the house, they would take me to the ER but no charges would be filed against him. One cop asked me if I liked to be beat up, when I answered him he said well lady, I'd do whatever the man wants tht way you won't get hit so often. The jerk! 
Welll... I'm out and you all are out.. and we are wonderful!!!!!!!!! I have to start knitting on D's tie.. just can't decide which pattern I'm going to use.. I bought some beautiful navy blue silk blend at a LYS that was having a huge sale, hoping to use that, I may search some more for a pattern that I really like. 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. Mom is asking for the last of the lemon pie.. LOL.. will go sit with her while she enjoys. C is watching football.. :roll: 
TTFN


----------



## Strawberry4u

5mmdpns said:


> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.


Yes he does. He's a good looking man.


----------



## iamsam

my sister rowena - you could watch the red crawl up her body -and then go back down. she used to go out and roll in the snow to cool down.

sam



Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't they have medication for that?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do have medication for that but it doesn't stop them completely. I know first hand! Here the last few days it has been 2am, 3am, 5am and 6am! I am so ready for it to be over (but then the way it was before my hysterectomy I wouldn't want back either) so I guess I'll put up with the night sweats and maybe they'll just go back to once a night.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

too funny redkimba - would have loved to have been there.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Checking in real quick before dinner's ready. I've been out all afternoon in search of a new coat. I shrank out of the old one (weight-loss). I finally found one at Burlington Coat Factory.
> 
> I got my walk in. I decided to have fun at the Macy's by walking through there with a couple of folding sawhorses that I had bought at Sears. The looks were priceless.


----------



## iamsam

lovely - and so true.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Thought of Joe and Southern Gal and a few others when I saw this but it is a good reminder to all of us.
> 
> After 21 years of marriage, my wife told me to take another woman out to dinner and a movie. She said, "I love you, but I know this other woman loves you and wo
> uld love to spend some time with you."
> 
> The other woman that my wife wanted me to visit was my MOTHER, who has been a widow for 19 years, but the demands of my work and three children made visiting difficult.
> 
> That night I invited her to go out for dinner and a movie. "Whats wrong, are you well?" she asked.
> 
> My mother is the type of woman who suspects that a late night call or a surprise invitation is a sign of bad news. "I thought that it would be pleasant to spend some time with you," I responded. "Just the two of us." She thought about it for a moment, and then said, "I would like that very much."
> 
> That Friday after work, as I drove over to pick her up I was a bit nervous. When I arrived at her house, I noticed that she, too, seemed to be nervous about our date. She waited in the door with her coat on. She had curled her hair and was wearing the dress that she had worn to celebrate her last wedding anniversary. She smiled from a face that was as radiant as an angels. "I told my friends that I was going to go out with my son, and they were impressed," she said, as she got into the car. "They cant wait to hear about our meeting."
> 
> We went to a restaurant that, although not elegant, was very nice and cozy. My mother took my arm as if she were the First Lady. After we sat down, I had to read the menu. Her eyes could only read large print. Half way through the entries, I lifted my eyes and saw Mom sitting there staring at me. A nostalgic smile was on her lips. "It was I who used to have to read the menu when you were small," she said. "Then its time that you relax and let me return the favor," I responded. During the dinner, we had an agreeable conversation  nothing extraordinary but catching up on recent events of each others life. We talked so much that we missed the movie. As we arrived at her house later, she said, "Ill go out with you again, but only if you let me invite you." I agreed.
> 
> "How was your dinner date?" asked my wife when I got home. "Very nice. Much more so than I could have imagined," I answered.
> 
> A few days later, my mother died of a massive heart attack. It happened so suddenly that I didn't have a chance to do anything for her. Some time later, I received an envelope with a copy of a restaurant receipt from the same place mother and I had dined. An attached note said: "I paid this bill in advance. I wasn't sure that I could be there; but nevertheless, I paid for two plates  one for you and the other for your wife. You will never know what that night meant for me. I love you, son."
> 
> At that moment, I understood the importance of saying in time: "I LOVE YOU" and to give our loved ones the time that they deserve. Nothing in life is more important than your family. Give them the time they deserve, because these things cannot be put off till "some other time."


----------



## iamsam

what lovely birds linda - love the cardinal.

sam



Linda888 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.
> 
> Just letting you know i posted a couple pictures. I labeled the post in the pictures section: nature pics for Nov. 23 Tea Party. Hope you like them.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

how did i do this double post - the mysteries of the internet.

great pictures linda - lovely cardinal.

sam

squirrels are my favorite.



Linda888 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.
> 
> I didn't find my best pics of the other critters, but here's a few that i am fond of.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

bring it on - the more the merrier.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> If it's June I can come and pull my camper along. :-D can sleep 2 more also... I'm sure there is a camp area somewhere not far away.. or else we can park in the driveway ;-) I can hold a lot of yarn in there also, have an electric tea kettle and a coffee maker.. so lot's of cuppa's can be filled. Sam, better start planning, we will be invading come June :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stubbynose

Samyour puppies are gorgeous!!! I would have a hard time trying to choose onethe blonde one with the white paws is sweet but the black one with the greyish face is adorable.how does one choose!!! ?? I was grateful when I got my Amy there was only her and her brother left to choose from (she is from a litter of 12 !!) so our decision was easy as we had already decided we wanted a female before we saw what was there!! It was so hard to walk away and leave her brother behind I felt so guiltybut, we just couldn't have 2 dogs at that time!! I hope they all get adopted before too long.


----------



## iamsam

as long as they please you that is all that matters. and we do love pictures and am so glad you shared with us - you can share your pictures anytime - we would love it.

sam



Linda888 said:


> Red male cardinal, male Downy Woodpecker, red squirrel nibbling a peanut, red squirrel, chipping sparrow, American goldfinch. All beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much! I enjoy my pictures allot. My husband pics the ones he likes and has me print them in 8x10, put them in frames and hang them on the wall. I guess i don't mind, though i never see a good picture, i always see what is wrong. I can never tell if it's good or not, just some pictures i am fond of and some i am not.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

we have plenty of room dancer - maybe even set up a dance floor in the barn.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Just realized that it was Sam's place you were talking about. I don't think he is that far from me. Maybe I will tag along too and bring B with his tent.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that to where I am Marianne? I am sure we will find a place to fit a camper. By June, parking can be on the street again. My driveway is narrow but we will make do somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's June I can come and pull my camper along. :-D can sleep 2 more also... I'm sure there is a camp area somewhere not far away.. or else we can park in the driveway ;-) I can hold a lot of yarn in there also, have an electric tea kettle and a coffee maker.. so lot's of cuppa's can be filled. Sam, better start planning, we will be invading come June :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> It didn't take much for my ex to turn, he could drink hard liquor and be sweet and kind and Mr wonderful. But let a beer near him and I knew to call the ER in advance because I'd be there sometime that night or the next morning if he wouldn't call I'd call a neighbor to take me after he left for work. I didn't worry about knives or anything really but his fists. I do have one memory that I have for the most part put away, but it is too painful and horrid to put into black and white here. The doctor that operated on me following that incident found my ex and he and two of the male nurses beat the hell out of him. This all happened in the early 70's.. the police would do nothing to protect me, or help me get away, they would only come if I was able to get outside the house, they would take me to the ER but no charges would be filed against him. One cop asked me if I liked to be beat up, when I answered him he said well lady, I'd do whatever the man wants tht way you won't get hit so often. The jerk!
> Welll... I'm out and you all are out.. and we are wonderful!!!!!!!!! I have to start knitting on D's tie.. just can't decide which pattern I'm going to use.. I bought some beautiful navy blue silk blend at a LYS that was having a huge sale, hoping to use that, I may search some more for a pattern that I really like.
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. Mom is asking for the last of the lemon pie.. LOL.. will go sit with her while she enjoys. C is watching football.. :roll:
> TTFN


I had to hide the knives and scissors from the ex -- he would throw things! The local cops were always looking out for me -- it pays to be a hometown girl!
With the first ex, the cops said that he would have to seriously hurt me or kill me before they could do anything, my frozen feet were not enough for them, the knife was not enough, the fire in the living room was not enough, nothing was. Thank goodness for the neighbour's place that I had run to in my bare feet which were frozen by the time I got there. They rubbed them and slowly warmed them back up. The toes still pain me on my right foot thirty years later, but I am alive. And I am safe and I hung on to the baby and did not miscarry. 
I am glad you are safe too! In the end, we are winners! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

great looking family marianne.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


----------



## iamsam

it does take quite a while for the rocks and hard places to disappear - mine crop up every so often even after forty years.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, my thoughts and prayers are with you, it took me several years to completely adjust to life without living in fear. Truly, I just found joy in life 3 years ago when I retired with a permanent disability. I at times will still be watching my back, have a feeling that I'm being watched but I know that it is just old fears and there is nothing to worry about any longer. I'm hoping and praying that you will find joy and happiness now that you are free of him.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> M.
> 
> Oh yeah.. I STILL haven't figured out that dang gusset, I'll pack it in the camper for the trip in June, let you have a hands on teaching lesson, how does that sound??? :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan of action to me!!! Thank you for your hugs, loves, and prayers. Yes, at times I still look over my shoulder and find myself trying to decide what I need to do so he doesn't get angry with me. A loosing battle I will finally win when I stop looking over my shoulder! Rocks and hard places are not such good places to hang out, and they exist in your minds long after the real threats are gone and not being said anymore. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

would you like me to go and beat him up for you marianne - just on genersal pruposes.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Dancer, I won't be trying to pull a camper into Canada, that will require a plane trip for sure :thumbup:
> 
> Mentioned I might be going to Ohio in June to C. She asked me what part, I told her and she looked at me so funny.. asked if I was going to take Ben along. I had no idea why I should, then she said that I should call the police first, take my baseball bat also.. I had forgotten that the ex lives just north of Sam a ways near Toledo. Sam, I think I'll pass on that trip, I'm sure you understand!


----------



## jheiens

Marianne818 said:


> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


What a fine looking group, Marianne. Everyone a fine looker!!

Thanks for posting so that we can fit faces with names.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

we have three black and two gold/tan ones left. the one gold/tan one may just have to stay.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, they are just precious! How many do you have left? The little white one really likes the camera!


----------



## iamsam

i'm only a couple of hours away rookieretiree.

sam

and i'll hold him for christmas.



RookieRetiree said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they are just waiting to get into the next lot of mischief! they look so adorable- I WANT one! Pity that is so impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're definitely out of trouble....sure wish I could come get that last one!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> would you like me to go and beat him up for you marianne - just on genersal pruposes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, I won't be trying to pull a camper into Canada, that will require a plane trip for sure :thumbup:
> 
> Mentioned I might be going to Ohio in June to C. She asked me what part, I told her and she looked at me so funny.. asked if I was going to take Ben along. I had no idea why I should, then she said that I should call the police first, take my baseball bat also.. I had forgotten that the ex lives just north of Sam a ways near Toledo. Sam, I think I'll pass on that trip, I'm sure you understand!
Click to expand...

Awwww Sam, he is soooooooo not worth the effort.. ;-) I could come just stay away from Bowling Green area.. would not want to chance running into him or his wife, :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818

I've been sitting here moving patterns into files, have to clear some of them off my lap top, Daniel threatened to delete them said that is what is slowing my speed down. I'm putting them into files then will move the files to my thumb drive. This way I can find them easier than if they are just put on the drive individually. 
Anyway.. I found several dishcloth patterns for the holidays.. thought I share a couple.

http://alittlebackwards.blogspot.com/2010/04/frosty-snowman.html

http://frogiezplace.blogspot.com/2007/12/angel-cloth.html

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Toronto Argonauts 35, Calgary Stampeders 22 
The Argos take the Grey Cup. The last time they took the Grey Cup was in 2004. It is all over now and celebration time will continue in downtown Toronto for hours yet! The streets are blocked off from traffic and only foot traffic is allowed. I am at home and will have a quiet night! haha


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> I've been sitting here moving patterns into files, have to clear some of them off my lap top, Daniel threatened to delete them said that is what is slowing my speed down. I'm putting them into files then will move the files to my thumb drive. This way I can find them easier than if they are just put on the drive individually.
> Anyway.. I found several dishcloth patterns for the holidays.. thought I share a couple.
> 
> http://alittlebackwards.blogspot.com/2010/04/frosty-snowman.html
> 
> http://frogiezplace.blogspot.com/2007/12/angel-cloth.html
> 
> Enjoy :thumbup:


You have a smart son! The dishclothes are not bad either!! ahha  :-D


----------



## pammie1234

Marianne818 said:


> I've been sitting here moving patterns into files, have to clear some of them off my lap top, Daniel threatened to delete them said that is what is slowing my speed down. I'm putting them into files then will move the files to my thumb drive. This way I can find them easier than if they are just put on the drive individually.
> 
> My BIL told me the same thing on Thanksgiving. I try to keep it clean, but still have too much!


----------



## Ceili

Marianne818 said:


> It didn't take much for my ex to turn, he could drink hard liquor and be sweet and kind and Mr wonderful. But let a beer near him and I knew to call the ER in advance because I'd be there sometime that night or the next morning if he wouldn't call I'd call a neighbor to take me after he left for work. I didn't worry about knives or anything really but his fists. I do have one memory that I have for the most part put away, but it is too painful and horrid to put into black and white here. The doctor that operated on me following that incident found my ex and he and two of the male nurses beat the hell out of him. This all happened in the early 70's.. the police would do nothing to protect me, or help me get away, they would only come if I was able to get outside the house, they would take me to the ER but no charges would be filed against him. One cop asked me if I liked to be beat up, when I answered him he said well lady, I'd do whatever the man wants tht way you won't get hit so often. The jerk! TTFN


Luke (I'm desensitizing myself here, also watching Star Wars) was an alcoholic and a drug addict. Mostly vodka and cocaine, but would drink/take anything handy. I remember one incident where he went psycho on Immodium, of all things. Not violent that time, but really raving. Never used a weapon. He also turned out to be a pedophile. Had more of an interest in my daughters than in me. He never touched them, they lived with my mother after Luke and I married so that they could continue at the same school. I would have left anyway, but when I found an icky, stuck-together, pack of photos of my girls and their friends (not porno) hidden in the bathroom, I was outta there that same day. The girls still don't know that about him, and don't need to.

Whew! too much wine, forgive me!


----------



## redriet60

thewren said:


> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam


OMG, they are the cutest, I love the black one with all the grey hairs in his/ her (?) face. Adorable, thank you Sam.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You may be sorry you made that statement Sam.



thewren said:


> bring it on - the more the merrier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's June I can come and pull my camper along. :-D can sleep 2 more also... I'm sure there is a camp area somewhere not far away.. or else we can park in the driveway ;-) I can hold a lot of yarn in there also, have an electric tea kettle and a coffee maker.. so lot's of cuppa's can be filled. Sam, better start planning, we will be invading come June :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

have a hoe down, that would be great....



thewren said:


> we have plenty of room dancer - maybe even set up a dance floor in the barn.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized that it was Sam's place you were talking about. I don't think he is that far from me. Maybe I will tag along too and bring B with his tent.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that to where I am Marianne? I am sure we will find a place to fit a camper. By June, parking can be on the street again. My driveway is narrow but we will make do somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's June I can come and pull my camper along. :-D can sleep 2 more also... I'm sure there is a camp area somewhere not far away.. or else we can park in the driveway ;-) I can hold a lot of yarn in there also, have an electric tea kettle and a coffee maker.. so lot's of cuppa's can be filled. Sam, better start planning, we will be invading come June :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



5mmdpns said:


> Toronto Argonauts 35, Calgary Stampeders 22
> The Argos take the Grey Cup. The last time they took the Grey Cup was in 2004. It is all over now and celebration time will continue in downtown Toronto for hours yet! The streets are blocked off from traffic and only foot traffic is allowed. I am at home and will have a quiet night! haha


----------



## Marianne818

pammie1234 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sitting here moving patterns into files, have to clear some of them off my lap top, Daniel threatened to delete them said that is what is slowing my speed down. I'm putting them into files then will move the files to my thumb drive. This way I can find them easier than if they are just put on the drive individually.
> 
> My BIL told me the same thing on Thanksgiving. I try to keep it clean, but still have too much!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie... D showed me that I had almost 2000 pdf files.. I am soooooooo gonna be a very long time getting this all organized. He told me to just dump them all and start over. I turned to him and said okay.. I'll do that if you will dump all your games and such from your computer. He got white with shock that I would even mention such a horror :lol: So needless to say I'm taking my time and it will be done.. maybe not by Christmas but it will be. I'm almost done with the A's.. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Ceili said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't take much for my ex to turn, he could drink hard liquor and be sweet and kind and Mr wonderful. But let a beer near him and I knew to call the ER in advance because I'd be there sometime that night or the next morning if he wouldn't call I'd call a neighbor to take me after he left for work. I didn't worry about knives or anything really but his fists. I do have one memory that I have for the most part put away, but it is too painful and horrid to put into black and white here. The doctor that operated on me following that incident found my ex and he and two of the male nurses beat the hell out of him. This all happened in the early 70's.. the police would do nothing to protect me, or help me get away, they would only come if I was able to get outside the house, they would take me to the ER but no charges would be filed against him. One cop asked me if I liked to be beat up, when I answered him he said well lady, I'd do whatever the man wants tht way you won't get hit so often. The jerk! TTFN
> 
> 
> 
> Luke (I'm desensitizing myself here, also watching Star Wars) was an alcoholic and a drug addict. Mostly vodka and cocaine, but would drink/take anything handy. I remember one incident where he went psycho on Immodium, of all things. Not violent that time, but really raving. Never used a weapon. He also turned out to be a pedophile. Had more of an interest in my daughters than in me. He never touched them, they lived with my mother after Luke and I married so that they could continue at the same school. I would have left anyway, but when I found an icky, stuck-together, pack of photos of my girls and their friends (not porno) hidden in the bathroom, I was outta there that same day. The girls still don't know that about him, and don't need to.
> 
> Whew! too much wine, forgive me!
Click to expand...

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Ceili big Hugs for you }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Joe P

I skipped from page 4 to 41 as I have just a few minutes to correspond. I had to rake over 10 bags of leaves today in 80 degree heat but I worked up a sweat and maybe I will lose some of this tonage(sp). I have had to be with Mother most of the weekend spending last night with her. She needed me, I had to shower quickly Saturday morning and rush to her and we spent much of the day just doing her breathing treatments slowly and carefully not to over do and I fed her slowly and we talked and watched her programs and I let her sleep often me being there with her. I worry and that exhausts me but I am up early all week going out in the yard while the weather is bareable for me to do work. I had to let my Jesse go as he is so sick and really can't consider doing the work and I understand and he does and hopefully he will feel better for himself.

Y'all have a great week. I keep saying I will try to keep up but it is hard. love y'all. joe p.


----------



## Marianne818

Just realized the time.. Mom is just about asleep, I'm not far behind, C is still watching the Giants vs Green Bay.. think the Giants are ahead. I know she's happy ;-) 
Sweet dreams or a good morning :lol: Either way, I'll be back when the sun is up and my coffee maker wakes me in the morning ;-) 

Hugs, Loves and Prayers for all my wonderful KTP friends :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Joe you take care of yourself also!!! Keeping you and Mom in prayers. 80 degrees??? wow.. send some of that warm air this way please!!! No, never mind.. I'd have to start mowing the yard again. ;-) I knew this cooler weather was good for something besides wood fires outside, roasting marshmallows or just watching the flames dance. I do miss a fireplace. 
Now, I am outta here for the night ;-) ;-)


----------



## Bulldog

Well, I finally finished all the posts. I feel so bad for those of you who have lived in abusive relationships. I grew up in one, so in a way I can relate. I was a premature baby as my dad beat my mom during pregnancy. I never saw him hit her as I got older, but he verbally abused her so bad. I loved my Mom. She went threw a lot. I both loved and disliked my Dad. He could be such a good man and he could be really mean. He hit me one time and that was when I was trying to protect my Mom. 
I am blessed to have a good husband. He can be tight fisted with money sometimes but I have never lacked for anything and have a houseful of stash, so I count my blessings.
Sam, the puppies are adorable. I love the little white one and the black one with the white around his face and tongue out. Cant wait for baby pictures.
Marianne, I just cant imagine anyone mistreating your, our sweetheart. Such a beautiful family. I will have to get some weight off before sending you all a picture of me. Thanksgiving did not help. I sure have to get on the treadmill, just dont know when right now.
Have a huge stack of tissue covers pinned and ready for tomorrow. Leftovers for supper, so hope I can get a lot done, if my back permits.
I, too, started learning how to knit socks and still have them on the little Hiya Hiya 9 circs. I would love to learn how to do two at the time on two circulars, but think I would have to take a class for that. I just would have to see it done. 
Can you get the interchangeable knitting needles in the real short lengths like the fixed 16 inch circs have? I dont think I could do them with the longer length needle.
Guess I will call it a day and rest for tomorrow. I LOVE YOU ALL my dear sweet friendsBetty


----------



## Betina

Sam,Loved seeing the puppy pictures! Will have Heidi in my thoughts and prayers. Had a really good Thanksgiving with family....now getting ready for Christmas. Have been knitting lace to go on guest towels for gifts. GS saw fingerless gloves that I had made and HAD to have them...must quickly knit some more! Hugs to all who need them! Hope we all have a good week!


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam


DEFINITELY!!!! Sam I love the face on the black one in the third picture. They are all adorable!


----------



## Poledra65

Hey everyone, I'm here, for a little bit at least. I've got a lot of pages to go through to get caught up so if I miss anything, please know that it's not intentional. 
We've been going to Colorado about once a week for doctor appointments for my Stepmother, her vitamin d is starting to come up at least and she started taking chia seeds everyday and her pain has been much less, but her 22 yr old Chinese Crested dog gave her a greenstick fracture in her left leg, it's stable so they don't want to cast it if they don't have to, but it is a bit painful from time to time. He jumped off the back of the recliner as she was coming in front of it and the footstool part popped out just then and hit her in the leg. She is also going to have the gastric bypass surgery after the new year so is seeing docs in Colorado for that, they are going to schedual the appointments together though after the one this Friday so that we won't have to make so many trips. It is fun to go shopping while we are there. 
Well, DH's last day of work was yesterday, he starts school for his CDL tomorrow and that's a 3 week class, then if he doesn't find a job driving truck right away or if he wants to wait until spring to find one, the Factory said they'd hire him right back with no problem, so it's a nice stress free process so far. 
I'm working on Christmas presents, sweaters for the kids. We had a big craft bazaar yesterday and it was awesome, got some gifts there, hand made soaps and earrings and things. 
Oh, in the Sphynx adventures, she had to make an emergency trip to the vet on Friday, she found the DH's fishing rod up in the top reaches of the shed that is attached to the garage and somehow knocked it down then preceded to get a fish hook stuck in her leg. it was a quick job for the vet and she's just fine, even likes her antibiotics that she has to take. lol...What an animal.  Poor Bruno is sooo quiet by comparison. 
Well, I think that pretty much wraps up the chaos in my life right now, so I'll go try to get a couple pages in before bed. 
Love you all so much and have missed you like crazy.


----------



## Poledra65

Sam the recipes look good, will pray for your family, hope all goes well with Heidi and the baby.


----------



## iamsam

what do they say "truth and booze" - sometimes it helps to get it off your chest

sam



Ceili said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't take much for my ex to turn, he could drink hard liquor and be sweet and kind and Mr wonderful. But let a beer near him and I knew to call the ER in advance because I'd be there sometime that night or the next morning if he wouldn't call I'd call a neighbor to take me after he left for work. I didn't worry about knives or anything really but his fists. I do have one memory that I have for the most part put away, but it is too painful and horrid to put into black and white here. The doctor that operated on me following that incident found my ex and he and two of the male nurses beat the hell out of him. This all happened in the early 70's.. the police would do nothing to protect me, or help me get away, they would only come if I was able to get outside the house, they would take me to the ER but no charges would be filed against him. One cop asked me if I liked to be beat up, when I answered him he said well lady, I'd do whatever the man wants tht way you won't get hit so often. The jerk! TTFN
> 
> 
> 
> Luke (I'm desensitizing myself here, also watching Star Wars) was an alcoholic and a drug addict. Mostly vodka and cocaine, but would drink/take anything handy. I remember one incident where he went psycho on Immodium, of all things. Not violent that time, but really raving. Never used a weapon. He also turned out to be a pedophile. Had more of an interest in my daughters than in me. He never touched them, they lived with my mother after Luke and I married so that they could continue at the same school. I would have left anyway, but when I found an icky, stuck-together, pack of photos of my girls and their friends (not porno) hidden in the bathroom, I was outta there that same day. The girls still don't know that about him, and don't need to.
> 
> Whew! too much wine, forgive me!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

oh no - i love to intertain - and we have lots of room - i just think it would be a riot - i would have a big tent (no sides - just the top - lots of breeze blowing though) so we could sit and knit out of the sun - i think it would be a blast.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> You may be sorry you made that statement Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> bring it on - the more the merrier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's June I can come and pull my camper along. :-D can sleep 2 more also... I'm sure there is a camp area somewhere not far away.. or else we can park in the driveway ;-) I can hold a lot of yarn in there also, have an electric tea kettle and a coffee maker.. so lot's of cuppa's can be filled. Sam, better start planning, we will be invading come June :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

just remember joe - if you get sick you are going to be good for no one - stop and smell the roses buddy -

sam



Joe P said:


> I skipped from page 4 to 41 as I have just a few minutes to correspond. I had to rake over 10 bags of leaves today in 80 degree heat but I worked up a sweat and maybe I will lose some of this tonage(sp). I have had to be with Mother most of the weekend spending last night with her. She needed me, I had to shower quickly Saturday morning and rush to her and we spent much of the day just doing her breathing treatments slowly and carefully not to over do and I fed her slowly and we talked and watched her programs and I let her sleep often me being there with her. I worry and that exhausts me but I am up early all week going out in the yard while the weather is bareable for me to do work. I had to let my Jesse go as he is so sick and really can't consider doing the work and I understand and he does and hopefully he will feel better for himself.
> 
> Y'all have a great week. I keep saying I will try to keep up but it is hard. love y'all. joe p.


----------



## iamsam

poledra - it is so good to hear from you - we missed your presence - sounds like you have a lot on your plate right now - hope by the first of the year things will slow down for you a little. stop by as you can - we will be looking for you.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm here, for a little bit at least. I've got a lot of pages to go through to get caught up so if I miss anything, please know that it's not intentional.
> We've been going to Colorado about once a week for doctor appointments for my Stepmother, her vitamin d is starting to come up at least and she started taking chia seeds everyday and her pain has been much less, but her 22 yr old Chinese Crested dog gave her a greenstick fracture in her left leg, it's stable so they don't want to cast it if they don't have to, but it is a bit painful from time to time. He jumped off the back of the recliner as she was coming in front of it and the footstool part popped out just then and hit her in the leg. She is also going to have the gastric bypass surgery after the new year so is seeing docs in Colorado for that, they are going to schedual the appointments together though after the one this Friday so that we won't have to make so many trips. It is fun to go shopping while we are there.
> Well, DH's last day of work was yesterday, he starts school for his CDL tomorrow and that's a 3 week class, then if he doesn't find a job driving truck right away or if he wants to wait until spring to find one, the Factory said they'd hire him right back with no problem, so it's a nice stress free process so far.
> I'm working on Christmas presents, sweaters for the kids. We had a big craft bazaar yesterday and it was awesome, got some gifts there, hand made soaps and earrings and things.
> Oh, in the Sphynx adventures, she had to make an emergency trip to the vet on Friday, she found the DH's fishing rod up in the top reaches of the shed that is attached to the garage and somehow knocked it down then preceded to get a fish hook stuck in her leg. it was a quick job for the vet and she's just fine, even likes her antibiotics that she has to take. lol...What an animal.  Poor Bruno is sooo quiet by comparison.
> Well, I think that pretty much wraps up the chaos in my life right now, so I'll go try to get a couple pages in before bed.
> Love you all so much and have missed you like crazy.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm up to page 4 so going to hit the bed since I have to be up early, but I'll get at least a few more pages caught up then. Hope everyone and everyone's families are well, on the road to recovery, or have a successful and uneventful surgery or whatever medical procedure they need. 
Hugs and love, 
night all.


----------



## Poledra65

Oops, my fingers got away from me. Double post. lol


----------



## Southern Gal

been tryin to catch up, wow i am amazed, proud and in awe of you strong women. i never was around that life style, never saw it in our home growing up, don't have it now, bj is a big loving bear, he hasn't a mean bone in his body, but i did see it in my late girlfriends marriage, for 25 yrs HE put her through hell. we 3 girlfriends tried so hard toward the end to get her to leave. just couldn't see herself making it on her own. sad, sad, i feel, he beat her down mentally. when he finally walked out, she lived maybe 3 months. she just gave up.
Dancer your story brought tears, we should all take the lesson from it.
5mm... your son is a hottie.so since i am almost 60, guess that makes me a cougar?? 
Marianne, what a great family picture. your a handsome group. i see a lot of family resemblance.
Sam love those pups, i am drawn to the grayish one, what faces, i can smell puppy breath, its the best.
today after church, i went to N. home, mom was there, she had lunch there with dad, we watched a movie with dad and i fixed up his snack basket again, raisens seem to be the thing this week. mom helped him get a closer shave. GGS filled his feeder up. i am gonna change his pole out for one that will hole 2 feeders, and put one of sunflowre seeds and then also hang a suet feeder. dad has a touch of pneumonia in one lung, so starting on antibiotics. i took mom home then. i hope to see dad tomorrow, but its pretty busy. so 2 neices will have to fill in. this morn, i got called to the ER sister was there, coughing up blood. checked her out and decided since her hemoglobin was good, it was from a sinus infection, so once we left there, i did get to church and SSchool. i was so pooped out when i got in that i skipped church tonight. 
i need to make more candy tomorrow, after my Tai Chi class in the morning. ok, i am so pooped out, gonna go to bed early for me. nite all.


----------



## iamsam

goodness southern gal - you do keep yourself busy - i would be going to be early too. sending healing energy to your sister - pneumonia can be nasty. get lots of good rest. see you soon.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> been tryin to catch up, wow i am amazed, proud and in awe of you strong women. i never was around that life style, never saw it in our home growing up, don't have it now, bj is a big loving bear, he hasn't a mean bone in his body, but i did see it in my late girlfriends marriage, for 25 yrs HE put her through hell. we 3 girlfriends tried so hard toward the end to get her to leave. just couldn't see herself making it on her own. sad, sad, i feel, he beat her down mentally. when he finally walked out, she lived maybe 3 months. she just gave up.
> Dancer your story brought tears, we should all take the lesson from it.
> 5mm... your son is a hottie.so since i am almost 60, guess that makes me a cougar??
> Marianne, what a great family picture. your a handsome group. i see a lot of family resemblance.
> Sam love those pups, i am drawn to the grayish one, what faces, i can smell puppy breath, its the best.
> today after church, i went to N. home, mom was there, she had lunch there with dad, we watched a movie with dad and i fixed up his snack basket again, raisens seem to be the thing this week. mom helped him get a closer shave. GGS filled his feeder up. i am gonna change his pole out for one that will hole 2 feeders, and put one of sunflowre seeds and then also hang a suet feeder. dad has a touch of pneumonia in one lung, so starting on antibiotics. i took mom home then. i hope to see dad tomorrow, but its pretty busy. so 2 neices will have to fill in. this morn, i got called to the ER sister was there, coughing up blood. checked her out and decided since her hemoglobin was good, it was from a sinus infection, so once we left there, i did get to church and SSchool. i was so pooped out when i got in that i skipped church tonight.
> i need to make more candy tomorrow, after my Tai Chi class in the morning. ok, i am so pooped out, gonna go to bed early for me. nite all.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you betina - hopefully you might post some pictures of your finished towels with hand knit lace. what a great idea.

see you soon.

sam



Betina said:


> Sam,Loved seeing the puppy pictures! Will have Heidi in my thoughts and prayers. Had a really good Thanksgiving with family....now getting ready for Christmas. Have been knitting lace to go on guest towels for gifts. GS saw fingerless gloves that I had made and HAD to have them...must quickly knit some more! Hugs to all who need them! Hope we all have a good week!


----------



## pammie1234

Drifted off to sleep this afternoon. Can't wait to get a CPAP machine so maybe I won't be so tired. Now it is almost 1:00 and I am still up. Feeling sleepy, so this will be my good-night to everyone. May we all have a better tomorrow!


----------



## darowil

Redkimba said:


> Checking in real quick before dinner's ready. I've been out all afternoon in search of a new coat. I shrank out of the old one (weight-loss). I finally found one at Burlington Coat Factory.
> 
> I got my walk in. I decided to have fun at the Macy's by walking through there with a couple of folding sawhorses that I had bought at Sears. The looks were priceless.


Congrats on shrinking out of your old coat.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.


What a smart looking youg man.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> [
> Possibly, depends on where he is and what he is working on. With his job he could be posted anywhere in Canada or the world through the company he works for. His boss has long term plans for him, not just in Canada.


In which case uprooting yourself to be near him would not likely be too useful. You might get settled and them him be moved. One of the hard things about bringing up kids- we need to bring up them up so they leave us! But you sure have reason to be proud of him.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> Oh yeah.. I STILL haven't figured out that dang gusset, I'll pack it in the camper for the trip in June, let you have a hands on teaching lesson, how does that sound??? :thumbup: :thumbup:


I can come too and 5 and I can help all you non sock knitters learn! Toe-up cugg down, dpns, magic loop you name ot between us I reackon we do just about any type of sock you want.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


Nice looking family- your mums jumper looks wonderful!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam


For now Sam- yiou really will need to learn to do it yourself so you can post grandchild photos. 
But those pups really are delighful looking.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they are just waiting to get into the next lot of mischief! they look so adorable- I WANT one! Pity that is so impossible!
Click to expand...

Maybe its just as well! Would you really want a puppy while you still have Ringo so active?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> all wool is yarn - however all yarn is not wool.
> 
> sam
> 
> [


Yes and no over here. We use wool as a generic term as well. For example just like you use hoover for any vacumm cleaner. (not necessarily you personally Sam). I


----------



## oddball

Marianne818 said:


> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


This is a lovely family photo Marianne. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## oddball

thewren said:


> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam


I think you can rest easy now Sam.lol


----------



## KateB

Silverowl said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't they have medication for that?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- and it is a hot topic of debate as to whether or not is a good thing to use. As with all medications etc there are pluses and negatives. (for example the use of medications seems increase the risk of developing one form of cancer, while decreasing the risk of another!). It seems to be a case of balancing advatages and disadvantages and then deciding what are the priorities. So I will see how things go- many nights like that and I will at least look more closely at the options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read or heard about this? I have used it and found it works.
> 
> http://altmedicine.about.com/od/blackcohosh/a/blackcohosh.htm
Click to expand...

I used black cohosh as well and thought it was great, but my friend's daughter, who's a pharmacist, said it shouldn't be used for more than 6 months as it can affect your liver.


----------



## melyn

found this recipe on my facebook page and thought you mite all enjoy it

Milky Way Sleds


Ingredients:

Milky Way Bars minis 
Mini Candy Canes
Teddy Grams
Choc Buds or Rosettes
Method:

Even though I used mini candy canes, they were still 
a little long for the Milky Way Bars, so I cut about 1.5cms
off the curled end, to shorten them.

Place a handful of choc buds in a small microwavable dish.
Melt on high for 45 seconds, then stir. If choc buds havent
melted, cook on high for 15 second intervals until they are melted.
Using a teaspoon, place chocolate evenly on the base of the Milky
Way Bar and then press candy canes lightly onto the melted chocolate
so that they stick to the bottom.
Turn the Milky Way Bar over and allow to set.
Once the candy canes have set, gently press a Teddy Grams into the Milky 
Way Bar. I find holding the sides of the bar, prevents the bar from squeezing out.
Also if you are making these in warm weather, I recommend putting the Milky
Way Bars in the fridge prior to making them, so that they do not melt or go
out of shape easily with the handling.
Keep in an airtight container, in a cool place until ready to eat.


----------



## KateB

Oh Sam, they're gorgeous! I especially like the one with the black and grey face.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That was me Angora and thank you. I will check into it.


Angora1 said:


> Someone was asking about a Feather and Fan pattern and how to get it to look the same at both ends. I found this on KP and both ends look the same:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120603-1.html
> 
> Perhaps you could contact the poster if still interested in this as it looks like they accomplished it :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Ceili said:


> Luke (I'm desensitizing myself here, also watching Star Wars) was an alcoholic and a drug addict. Mostly vodka and cocaine, but would drink/take anything handy. I remember one incident where he went psycho on Immodium, of all things. Not violent that time, but really raving. Never used a weapon. He also turned out to be a pedophile. Had more of an interest in my daughters than in me. He never touched them, they lived with my mother after Luke and I married so that they could continue at the same school. I would have left anyway, but when I found an icky, stuck-together, pack of photos of my girls and their friends (not porno) hidden in the bathroom, I was outta there that same day. The girls still don't know that about him, and don't need to.
> 
> Whew! too much wine, forgive me!


...................................................................................

Nothing to forgive, you vent here any time you like, we're here to listen. You certainly did the right thing getting out when you did.


----------



## KateB

Joe P said:


> I skipped from page 4 to 41 as I have just a few minutes to correspond. I had to rake over 10 bags of leaves today in 80 degree heat but I worked up a sweat and maybe I will lose some of this tonage(sp). I have had to be with Mother most of the weekend spending last night with her. She needed me, I had to shower quickly Saturday morning and rush to her and we spent much of the day just doing her breathing treatments slowly and carefully not to over do and I fed her slowly and we talked and watched her programs and I let her sleep often me being there with her. I worry and that exhausts me but I am up early all week going out in the yard while the weather is bareable for me to do work. I had to let my Jesse go as he is so sick and really can't consider doing the work and I understand and he does and hopefully he will feel better for himself.
> 
> Y'all have a great week. I keep saying I will try to keep up but it is hard. love y'all. joe p.


Just pop in when you can, Joe, it's great to hear from you. Ask 5mmdpns for a summary any time........she did a great one last time! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> Just realized the time.. Mom is just about asleep, I'm not far behind, C is still watching the Giants vs Green Bay.. think the Giants are ahead. I know she's happy ;-)
> Sweet dreams or a good morning :lol: Either way, I'll be back when the sun is up and my coffee maker wakes me in the morning ;-)
> 
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers for all my wonderful KTP friends :thumbup: :thumbup:


Right back at ya, Marianne! :lol:


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Drifted off to sleep this afternoon. Can't wait to get a CPAP machine so maybe I won't be so tired. Now it is almost 1:00 and I am still up. Feeling sleepy, so this will be my good-night to everyone. May we all have a better tomorrow!


Is that the machine for sleep apnoea? My friend's DH has one now and he found a big difference in his energy levels after he started using it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning Everyone. What has everyone got on the go today? I want to finish my angels and of course need to shovel more snow from my driveway. Seems the upstairs people have moved the garbage can back to block the mail box. hmmmmmmmmmm. 
Will keep checking in here throughout the day. Have a great day. Dancer


----------



## Sq_Dancer

B and my sister both have this machine. My sister says that if she misses using it, it takes her 2 weeks to get back the energy levels she should have. B seems to not use his as often as he should. I have told him he needs to use it every night as I believe it would improve his energy level also. He tries. He finally has used it when I am there. I think he thought it would bother me, but actually was glad he was taking care of himself instead of worrying about my reaction.



KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drifted off to sleep this afternoon. Can't wait to get a CPAP machine so maybe I won't be so tired. Now it is almost 1:00 and I am still up. Feeling sleepy, so this will be my good-night to everyone. May we all have a better tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the machine for sleep apnoea? My friend's DH has one now and he found a big difference in his energy levels after he started using it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes you are out of trouble now Sam and oh what I wouldn't give to be able to have the black one with the white trim on his/her face. They are all adoreable. Honest to goodness if I had the funds I'd make the trip to buy one!
]


thewren said:


> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam


----------



## KateB

Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning Everyone. What has everyone got on the go today? I want to finish my angels and of course need to shovel more snow from my driveway. Seems the upstairs people have moved the garbage can back to block the mail box. hmmmmmmmmmm.
> Will keep checking in here throughout the day. Have a great day. Dancer


Son, partner and baby Luke were all at hospital this morning for a check on Holly (son's partner), so I went round and hoovered and cleaned up for them. It was better than a work out as I was rushing so I'd be gone before they came home! :lol: Now had lunch sitting at the computer and have just had a text to say they're coming round and of course they're bringing the baby with them. So far I've had a cuddle every day since he was born and today's not going to break my record! Might manage a few more photos too. Hoping to persuade DH to go out for tea tonight as I can't be bothered cooking.... ...not my favourite occupation. :lol: Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they are just waiting to get into the next lot of mischief! they look so adorable- I WANT one! Pity that is so impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe its just as well! Would you really want a puppy while you still have Ringo so active?
Click to expand...

ah but there are lots of plusses with a Labradoodle, that you just don't get with a corgi- long legs, no fluff, [good temperament- not Ringo's fault- I have discovered serious inbreeding that does not show up on the pedigree]. No the real problem would be the registration and vet bills for three.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Kate
Oh you lucky Grandmother. Hope you get to go out for dinner also. You use a term we do not seem to use here in Canada about "hoovering". I understand the term but in Canada we just say vacuuming. Funny how we all use different terms and words. You sound such a good mother/mother-in-law and grandmother. hugs to you.



KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone. What has everyone got on the go today? I want to finish my angels and of course need to shovel more snow from my driveway. Seems the upstairs people have moved the garbage can back to block the mail box. hmmmmmmmmmm.
> Will keep checking in here throughout the day. Have a great day. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Son, partner and baby Luke were all at hospital this morning for a check on Holly (son's partner), so I went round and hoovered and cleaned up for them. It was better than a work out as I was rushing so I'd be gone before they came home! :lol: Now had lunch sitting at the computer and have just had a text to say they're coming round and of course they're bringing the baby with them. So far I've had a cuddle every day since he was born and today's not going to break my record! Might manage a few more photos too. Hoping to persuade DH to go out for tea tonight as I can't be bothered cooking.... ...not my favourite occupation. :lol: Hope everyone has a good day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone. What has everyone got on the go today? I want to finish my angels and of course need to shovel more snow from my driveway. Seems the upstairs people have moved the garbage can back to block the mail box. hmmmmmmmmmm.
> Will keep checking in here throughout the day. Have a great day. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Son, partner and baby Luke were all at hospital this morning for a check on Holly (son's partner), so I went round and hoovered and cleaned up for them. It was better than a work out as I was rushing so I'd be gone before they came home! :lol: Now had lunch sitting at the computer and have just had a text to say they're coming round and of course they're bringing the baby with them. So far I've had a cuddle every day since he was born and today's not going to break my record! Might manage a few more photos too. Hoping to persuade DH to go out for tea tonight as I can't be bothered cooking.... ...not my favourite occupation. :lol: Hope everyone has a good day.
Click to expand...

Oh what a lucky grandma you are ! We will be waiting for more photos- [including your handiwork, if possible!] I would be interested to see the finished embroidery. 
The dgs has had his curls cut- fortunately Bronwen could not bear to cut them all off. Hope you have a wonderful afternoon with your 'visitors'!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Kate
> Oh you lucky Grandmother. Hope you get to go out for dinner also. You use a term we do not seem to use here in Canada about "hoovering". I understand the term but in Canada we just say vacuuming. Funny how we all use different terms and words. You sound such a good mother/mother-in-law and grandmother. hugs to you.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone. What has everyone got on the go today? I want to finish my angels and of course need to shovel more snow from my driveway. Seems the upstairs people have moved the garbage can back to block the mail box. hmmmmmmmmmm.
> Will keep checking in here throughout the day. Have a great day. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Son, partner and baby Luke were all at hospital this morning for a check on Holly (son's partner), so I went round and hoovered and cleaned up for them. It was better than a work out as I was rushing so I'd be gone before they came home! :lol: Now had lunch sitting at the computer and have just had a text to say they're coming round and of course they're bringing the baby with them. So far I've had a cuddle every day since he was born and today's not going to break my record! Might manage a few more photos too. Hoping to persuade DH to go out for tea tonight as I can't be bothered cooking.... ...not my favourite occupation. :lol: Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

down here you often hear of 'luxing' because of the predominance in earlier years of the 'Electrolux' vacuum cleaner. Many would not understand 'Hoovering'!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness missed one day and had 20+ pages to scan through.
Loved the pictures of family 5mm and Marianne. Handsome sons and beautiful moms (including you Marianne!) 

The animal pictures from Linda were awesome. I had never seen some of those bird species and they were so vibrant. Thank you for sharing.

To those with ailing spouses you and yours are in my prayers. How stressful to have to wait for results. 

Yesterday took DD back to campus. Don't know what was going on but I slept almost the entire trip back (thank goodness I wasn't driving LOL) then went straight to bed when we got home at 5:30 pm and didn't get up until 7 this morning. I was exhausted but feel VERY rested now. 

Like the idea of heading to Sam's in June. Let's see, Marianne in her camper, Dancer & her beau, I have a very large tent that sleeps 8-10 if anyone wants to share....wouldn't that just be a blast!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness missed one day and had 20+ pages to scan through.
> Loved the pictures of family 5mm and Marianne. Handsome sons and beautiful moms (including you Marianne!)
> 
> The animal pictures from Linda were awesome. I had never seen some of those bird species and they were so vibrant. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> To those with ailing spouses you and yours are in my prayers. How stressful to have to wait for results.
> 
> Yesterday took DD back to campus. Don't know what was going on but I slept almost the entire trip back (thank goodness I wasn't driving LOL) then went straight to bed when we got home at 5:30 pm and didn't get up until 7 this morning. I was exhausted but feel VERY rested now.
> 
> Like the idea of heading to Sam's in June. Let's see, Marianne in her camper, Dancer & her beau, I have a very large tent that sleeps 8-10 if anyone wants to share....wouldn't that just be a blast!


would make a lovely mid-winter break for us in the South!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Wouldn't it though? B's tent has three rooms. Have not had the pleasure of seeing it yet. We were supposed to go camping this past Summer but never got there. I think he used it at a motorsport thing he went to while I was in BC. So now the plan is to go sometime in the Spring before the tourist season hits.



Gweniepooh said:


> Like the idea of heading to Sam's in June. Let's see, Marianne in her camper, Dancer & her beau, I have a very large tent that sleeps 8-10 if anyone wants to share....wouldn't that just be a blast!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I wonder how many of us there is in KTP. Could you imagine us all going at the same time? Hope Sam has lots and lots of room there.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness missed one day and had 20+ pages to scan through.
> Loved the pictures of family 5mm and Marianne. Handsome sons and beautiful moms (including you Marianne!)
> 
> The animal pictures from Linda were awesome. I had never seen some of those bird species and they were so vibrant. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> To those with ailing spouses you and yours are in my prayers. How stressful to have to wait for results.
> 
> Yesterday took DD back to campus. Don't know what was going on but I slept almost the entire trip back (thank goodness I wasn't driving LOL) then went straight to bed when we got home at 5:30 pm and didn't get up until 7 this morning. I was exhausted but feel VERY rested now.
> 
> Like the idea of heading to Sam's in June. Let's see, Marianne in her camper, Dancer & her beau, I have a very large tent that sleeps 8-10 if anyone wants to share....wouldn't that just be a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> would make a lovely mid-winter break for us in the South!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> I wonder how many of us there is in KTP. Could you imagine us all going at the same time? Hope Sam has lots and lots of room there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness missed one day and had 20+ pages to scan through.
> Loved the pictures of family 5mm and Marianne. Handsome sons and beautiful moms (including you Marianne!)
> 
> The animal pictures from Linda were awesome. I had never seen some of those bird species and they were so vibrant. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> To those with ailing spouses you and yours are in my prayers. How stressful to have to wait for results.
> 
> Yesterday took DD back to campus. Don't know what was going on but I slept almost the entire trip back (thank goodness I wasn't driving LOL) then went straight to bed when we got home at 5:30 pm and didn't get up until 7 this morning. I was exhausted but feel VERY rested now.
> 
> Like the idea of heading to Sam's in June. Let's see, Marianne in her camper, Dancer & her beau, I have a very large tent that sleeps 8-10 if anyone wants to share....wouldn't that just be a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> would make a lovely mid-winter break for us in the South!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

there is visible and invisible party goers- November 2nd for instance was viewed over 30,000 times!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

yes,, it would be like Woodstock I would assume. Can you imagine? We would need each other's cell phones to find the poeople we wanted to meet. LOL



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of us there is in KTP. Could you imagine us all going at the same time? Hope Sam has lots and lots of room there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness missed one day and had 20+ pages to scan through.
> Loved the pictures of family 5mm and Marianne. Handsome sons and beautiful moms (including you Marianne!)
> 
> The animal pictures from Linda were awesome. I had never seen some of those bird species and they were so vibrant. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> To those with ailing spouses you and yours are in my prayers. How stressful to have to wait for results.
> 
> Yesterday took DD back to campus. Don't know what was going on but I slept almost the entire trip back (thank goodness I wasn't driving LOL) then went straight to bed when we got home at 5:30 pm and didn't get up until 7 this morning. I was exhausted but feel VERY rested now.
> 
> Like the idea of heading to Sam's in June. Let's see, Marianne in her camper, Dancer & her beau, I have a very large tent that sleeps 8-10 if anyone wants to share....wouldn't that just be a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> would make a lovely mid-winter break for us in the South!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is visible and invisible party goers- November 2nd for instance was viewed over 30,000 times!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking family- your mums jumper looks wonderful!
Click to expand...

I wish she still looked that good for sure.. the past year she has gone downhill as they say. Doubt if she could stand up without her walker even with the boys holding onto her. But she is one classy lady, won't come out of her room without lipstick on and her "nicer" pj's ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

A bit sloppy but the right sentiment.

Don't go CHRISTMAS shopping until you watch this YouTube

Turn on sound






just received this link, from a friend in Glasgow, UK- with apologies to our non-Christian KTP goers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking family- your mums jumper looks wonderful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish she still looked that good for sure.. the past year she has gone downhill as they say. Doubt if she could stand up without her walker even with the boys holding onto her. But she is one classy lady, won't come out of her room without lipstick on and her "nicer" pj's ;-)
Click to expand...

You both have sweet faces- Marianne, you and your Mom!


----------



## Marianne818

KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone. What has everyone got on the go today? I want to finish my angels and of course need to shovel more snow from my driveway. Seems the upstairs people have moved the garbage can back to block the mail box. hmmmmmmmmmm.
> Will keep checking in here throughout the day. Have a great day. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Son, partner and baby Luke were all at hospital this morning for a check on Holly (son's partner), so I went round and hoovered and cleaned up for them. It was better than a work out as I was rushing so I'd be gone before they came home! :lol: Now had lunch sitting at the computer and have just had a text to say they're coming round and of course they're bringing the baby with them. So far I've had a cuddle every day since he was born and today's not going to break my record! Might manage a few more photos too. Hoping to persuade DH to go out for tea tonight as I can't be bothered cooking.... ...not my favourite occupation. :lol: Hope everyone has a good day.
Click to expand...

Kate give the precious bundle a hug and kiss from me please. I'd so love to have a grandbaby.. but that is not even in the near future for me. Oldest DS cannot father a child and youngest hasn't had a steady girl for 2 yrs now. His heart has been broken twice he isn't ready to chance that yet again. But at age 24 he has lots of time.. I'm not going anywhere anytime soon at least :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone. What has everyone got on the go today? I want to finish my angels and of course need to shovel more snow from my driveway. Seems the upstairs people have moved the garbage can back to block the mail box. hmmmmmmmmmm.
> Will keep checking in here throughout the day. Have a great day. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Son, partner and baby Luke were all at hospital this morning for a check on Holly (son's partner), so I went round and hoovered and cleaned up for them. It was better than a work out as I was rushing so I'd be gone before they came home! :lol: Now had lunch sitting at the computer and have just had a text to say they're coming round and of course they're bringing the baby with them. So far I've had a cuddle every day since he was born and today's not going to break my record! Might manage a few more photos too. Hoping to persuade DH to go out for tea tonight as I can't be bothered cooking.... ...not my favourite occupation. :lol: Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kate give the precious bundle a hug and kiss from me please. I'd so love to have a grandbaby.. but that is not even in the near future for me. Oldest DS cannot father a child and youngest hasn't had a steady girl for 2 yrs now. His heart has been broken twice he isn't ready to chance that yet again. But at age 24 he has lots of time.. I'm not going anywhere anytime soon at least :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOVED this Lurker. My last few years teaching we couldn't even decorate our rooms and the school CHRISTMAS tree had to be called the holiday tree. Ridiculous. No longer called Christmas break but winter or holiday break. Broke my heart for sure.



Lurker 2 said:


> A bit sloppy but the right sentiment.
> 
> Don't go CHRISTMAS shopping until you watch this YouTube
> 
> Turn on sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received this link, from a friend in Glasgow, UK- with apologies to our non-Christian KTP goers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne your mom sounds like a real jewel and you are right there with her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVED this Lurker. My last few years teaching we couldn't even decorate our rooms and the school CHRISTMAS tree had to be called the holiday tree. Ridiculous. No longer called Christmas break but winter or holiday break. Broke my heart for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit sloppy but the right sentiment.
> 
> Don't go CHRISTMAS shopping until you watch this YouTube
> 
> Turn on sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received this link, from a friend in Glasgow, UK- with apologies to our non-Christian KTP goers.
Click to expand...

That is the trouble with trying to be PC- you loose your own identity, if not careful!


----------



## Marianne818

I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol: 
I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:


Dreamers UNITE!


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2
Dreamers UNITE![/quote said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ahhh What a sweetie! Hate to see our parents going downhill. Luckily I still have my Dad and he seems to be doing ok although when I saw him this year, he seems to have aged somewhat. But he still keeps active and that is the main thing.



Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking family- your mums jumper looks wonderful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish she still looked that good for sure.. the past year she has gone downhill as they say. Doubt if she could stand up without her walker even with the boys holding onto her. But she is one classy lady, won't come out of her room without lipstick on and her "nicer" pj's ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Hoping Tessa, and other KTP'ers in the South of England are all OK- I hear the flooding is now serious [BBC says the govt will be there for all in need]


----------



## KateB

I just love Frank Kelly's version of The Twelve Days of Christmas. If you've never heard this before, prepare to laugh your socks off!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I have now done my snow shovelling for this morning. It is still snowing outside. Upstairs had moved their garbage can back so it will be harder for me to get out and definitely impossible for mailman to get at my mail box. So I have moved the mailbox back to where it was when I moved in, right by my door. I had moved it to the front beside upstairs one so it was easier on the mailman but he will have to walk further down the driveway now. At least once he gets to my portion, the snow is shovelled for him.  I have texted her asking for my key back and to be put in my mailbox so I can give one to B. He actually has lost the one to my suite so am giving him that one and it was a great excuse to get it back. She will have to get the landlord now to do any further fuse changing in my suite, and he is an hour away. She blew another one last night and oh well, she had not phoned him for more so there were no more. I will buy a few for myself in case of emergency, but the landlord and her will not know that. Am I smartening up or what?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh I just love that Lurker. I have already posted it on my Facebook. Thank you. Just love the message.



Lurker 2 said:


> A bit sloppy but the right sentiment.
> 
> Don't go CHRISTMAS shopping until you watch this YouTube
> 
> Turn on sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received this link, from a friend in Glasgow, UK- with apologies to our non-Christian KTP goers.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I just love Frank Kelly's version of The Twelve Days of Christmas. If you've never heard this before, prepare to laugh your socks off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I have heard it somewhere, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## KateB

Sq_Dancer said:


> Well I have now done my snow shovelling for this morning. It is still snowing outside. Upstairs had moved their garbage can back so it will be harder for me to get out and definitely impossible for mailman to get at my mail box. So I have moved the mailbox back to where it was when I moved in, right by my door. I had moved it to the front beside upstairs one so it was easier on the mailman but he will have to walk further down the driveway now. At least once he gets to my portion, the snow is shovelled for him.  I have texted her asking for my key back and to be put in my mailbox so I can give one to B. He actually has lost the one to my suite so am giving him that one and it was a great excuse to get it back. She will have to get the landlord now to do any further fuse changing in my suite, and he is an hour away. She blew another one last night and oh well, she had not phoned him for more so there were no more. I will buy a few for myself in case of emergency, but the landlord and her will not know that. Am I smartening up or what?


Indeed you are, and for good measure I would move their bin back again.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.



Lurker 2 said:


> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

It is quite often called the Celebration of Lights here. Although I do love seeing the light displays, it is still CHRISTMAS to me. 



Gweniepooh said:


> LOVED this Lurker. My last few years teaching we couldn't even decorate our rooms and the school CHRISTMAS tree had to be called the holiday tree. Ridiculous. No longer called Christmas break but winter or holiday break. Broke my heart for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit sloppy but the right sentiment.
> 
> Don't go CHRISTMAS shopping until you watch this YouTube
> 
> Turn on sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received this link, from a friend in Glasgow, UK- with apologies to our non-Christian KTP goers.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit sloppy but the right sentiment.
> 
> Don't go CHRISTMAS shopping until you watch this YouTube
> 
> Turn on sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received this link, from a friend in Glasgow, UK- with apologies to our non-Christian KTP goers.


Love the song, too bad more people don't feel the same way. We no longer get to celebrate Christmas in the school. Now it is holiday season.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good for you Marianne and we will form a ring around you and disguise you, and we will all have our pointiest knitting needles in hand. Sort of sounds like a herd of animal protecting their group, but we can do that.



Marianne818 said:


> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping Tessa, and other KTP'ers in the South of England are all OK- I hear the flooding is now serious [BBC says the govt will be there for all in need]


I to hope all are doing OK, the flooding is worse than it was in the spring.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I will move the garbage can when I go out driving but not chancing it right now until I go get my snow tires mounted. B is supposed to help me do that today. I will just keep moving it every time I go in or out. No need doing it when I do not have to.



KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have now done my snow shovelling for this morning. It is still snowing outside. Upstairs had moved their garbage can back so it will be harder for me to get out and definitely impossible for mailman to get at my mail box. So I have moved the mailbox back to where it was when I moved in, right by my door. I had moved it to the front beside upstairs one so it was easier on the mailman but he will have to walk further down the driveway now. At least once he gets to my portion, the snow is shovelled for him.  I have texted her asking for my key back and to be put in my mailbox so I can give one to B. He actually has lost the one to my suite so am giving him that one and it was a great excuse to get it back. She will have to get the landlord now to do any further fuse changing in my suite, and he is an hour away. She blew another one last night and oh well, she had not phoned him for more so there were no more. I will buy a few for myself in case of emergency, but the landlord and her will not know that. Am I smartening up or what?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are, and for good measure I would move their bin back again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

They are so nice, Lurker. She will love them. I know I would. And such a lot of work when your hands hurt so much.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Well 5mmdpn's, we got our snow over night so it was white on the ground this morning, not too much, but that's good as this is the first winter DH has EVER driven on snow and ice. 

Well, back to getting caught up. I have my coffee and the cat in my lap, all is well with the world.


----------



## Poledra65

Dancer, lovely pics, you were a very cute child and your children were very lovely too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> been tryin to catch up, wow i am amazed, proud and in awe of you strong women. i never was around that life style, never saw it in our home growing up, don't have it now, bj is a big loving bear, he hasn't a mean bone in his body, but i did see it in my late girlfriends marriage, for 25 yrs HE put her through hell. we 3 girlfriends tried so hard toward the end to get her to leave. just couldn't see herself making it on her own. sad, sad, i feel, he beat her down mentally. when he finally walked out, she lived maybe 3 months. she just gave up.
> Dancer your story brought tears, we should all take the lesson from it.
> 5mm... your son is a hottie.so since i am almost 60, guess that makes me a cougar??
> Marianne, what a great family picture. your a handsome group. i see a lot of family resemblance.
> Sam love those pups, i am drawn to the grayish one, what faces, i can smell puppy breath, its the best.
> today after church, i went to N. home, mom was there, she had lunch there with dad, we watched a movie with dad and i fixed up his snack basket again, raisens seem to be the thing this week. mom helped him get a closer shave. GGS filled his feeder up. i am gonna change his pole out for one that will hole 2 feeders, and put one of sunflowre seeds and then also hang a suet feeder. dad has a touch of pneumonia in one lung, so starting on antibiotics. i took mom home then. i hope to see dad tomorrow, but its pretty busy. so 2 neices will have to fill in. this morn, i got called to the ER sister was there, coughing up blood. checked her out and decided since her hemoglobin was good, it was from a sinus infection, so once we left there, i did get to church and SSchool. i was so pooped out when i got in that i skipped church tonight.
> i need to make more candy tomorrow, after my Tai Chi class in the morning. ok, i am so pooped out, gonna go to bed early for me. nite all.


And he loves his older women!!! (*chuckles* his mother and grandmother are older !hahaha) He likes to think he is a hottie and one time when he was younger, I played the song "Too Sexy for my Shirt" and he went swaggering aroung humming it for the longest time. And yep, when he was out last Christmas, he was at it again! He is nice eye candy, isn't he? Gals love him and swoon but his eyes are for his lady -- she is three years older than he is. His godmother is older than his godfather. Cougar -- I hear you purrrrrrrrrrr! and why not!






Rod Stewart 




Nice to see the birds at the feeders! They are a bright happy lot in the winter!

Sorry about the sister's bleed but happy that everything turned out ok. 

It is a difficult thing to get out of an abusive relationship. The abuser has taken over all of your senses and leaves you with no thoughts of your own except one --- what must I do this minute not to invoke his wrath upon me? Your mind is totally consumed with this. You know of no other way to live. You must be helped out of the situation and by the grace of God some people do get out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dancer so sorry you are having issues with the neighbor. Common courtesy seems to be lacking on their part. And omg...smoking while preggie. What a fool! Don't want to get me started on dangers of smoking...quit many decades ago and there's nothing like a former smoker getting on the anti smoking soapbox. 

I hadn't heard about the flooding in the south of England. Do also hope all are safe. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Poledra. Wish I had all those curls now. And my children are all grown up too. Wish they would get a group photo of all of them and the grandchildren and significant others. Would be nice to have a newer photo on the wall again.



Poledra65 said:


> Dancer, lovely pics, you were a very cute child and your children were very lovely too.


----------



## Poledra65

Ooh, moose, it melts in your mouth. Moose and Elk are my faves, one of the things I miss the most about growing up/living in Alaska was our yearly moose, it was more beef like, but better. OOh, now I'm drooling, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> They are so nice, Lurker. She will love them. I know I would. And such a lot of work when your hands hurt so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Although I had to 'rip' the first one right back, because of a couple of mistakes that were annoying me, it is good when you have the 'hang', of what you are making, and don't need to hunt for patterns- it was just a matter of getting the tension right, and then sussing out the math!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well 5mmdpn's, we got our snow over night so it was white on the ground this morning, not too much, but that's good as this is the first winter DH has EVER driven on snow and ice.
> 
> Well, back to getting caught up. I have my coffee and the cat in my lap, all is well with the world.


Is he a Texas boy?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

When I was pregnant, did not even take cold medicines or drink and I never did smoke. But it was all about my babies. I would suffer so they would be healthy. And maybe I went overboard as my kids were 9 lb. 11 oz. (2 weeks overdue), 8 lb 14 oz (3 days early with C-section) and 9 lb 7.5 oz (3 days early with C-section). All had large heads, each one larger than the last one. I ended up with emergency c-section with the first one when he went into distress. But I wanted my kids to be healthy and they were.

And yes, have been talking to my cousin in Milton Keynes, and it is a very bad rain and flooding there. It seems to be all over the country.



Gweniepooh said:


> Dancer so sorry you are having issues with the neighbor. Common courtesy seems to be lacking on their part. And omg...smoking while preggie. What a fool! Don't want to get me started on dangers of smoking...quit many decades ago and there's nothing like a former smoker getting on the anti smoking soapbox.
> 
> I hadn't heard about the flooding in the south of England. Do also hope all are safe. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Drifted off to sleep this afternoon. Can't wait to get a CPAP machine so maybe I won't be so tired. Now it is almost 1:00 and I am still up. Feeling sleepy, so this will be my good-night to everyone. May we all have a better tomorrow!


Does your medical insurance cover part or all of the expense? I know that in Canada, the government kicks in 3/4 of the cost and in Ontario you are required to pay only about $200 towards a CPAP. These machines can cost thousands of dollars. :|


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.


Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!

I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!


----------



## Poledra65

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you Poledra. Wish I had all those curls now. And my children are all grown up too. Wish they would get a group photo of all of them and the grandchildren and significant others. Would be nice to have a newer photo on the wall again.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, lovely pics, you were a very cute child and your children were very lovely too.
Click to expand...

You should place that as your Christmas wish for next year, a group photo of all of them.  Children grow up way too quickly don't they? lol...


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.. I STILL haven't figured out that dang gusset, I'll pack it in the camper for the trip in June, let you have a hands on teaching lesson, how does that sound??? :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I can come too and 5 and I can help all you non sock knitters learn! Toe-up cuff down, dpns, magic loop you name it between us I reackon we do just about any type of sock you want.
Click to expand...

Your expertise is welcome!!! In my sock workshop the catch phrase was *Sock ON!*


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I need to make a pair of fingerless gloves. I think they would be handy inside when typing etc. Need to keep my hands and feet warm down here.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!
> 
> I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Next year would be a good time as I will have another grandchild by then who will be 7 months old.



Poledra65 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Poledra. Wish I had all those curls now. And my children are all grown up too. Wish they would get a group photo of all of them and the grandchildren and significant others. Would be nice to have a newer photo on the wall again.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, lovely pics, you were a very cute child and your children were very lovely too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should place that as your Christmas wish for next year, a group photo of all of them.  Children grow up way too quickly don't they? lol...
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well 5mmdpn's, we got our snow over night so it was white on the ground this morning, not too much, but that's good as this is the first winter DH has EVER driven on snow and ice.
> 
> Well, back to getting caught up. I have my coffee and the cat in my lap, all is well with the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a Texas boy?
Click to expand...

LOL! Through and through. But he is enjoying this new aspect to winter, so far. lol We'll see how that translates once it gets reeeaally cold. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Oh Marge, I do hope you are feeling better today than you were, Sphynx does also, she's trying to type to you. And I certainly hope you got the balloon out as that surely has to be uncomfortable. 

I'm reading from both ends of the TP so my posts may be a bit wonky.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here is something for your husband, Poledra.

December 9

We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow
covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic
sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the whole
world? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had!
Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a
boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up
the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to
shovel again. What a perfect life!

December 12

The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a
disappointment! My neighbor tells me not to
worry-we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow
on Christmas would be awful. Bob says we'll have so
much snow by the end of winter that I'll never want to
see snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob Is
such a nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbor.

December 14

Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night. The
temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything
sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed
up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is
the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and
buried everything again; I didn't realize I would have
to do this way. I wish I wouldn't huff and puff so.

December 15

20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4
Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2
extra snow shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife
wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I
think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska, after all.

December 16

Ice storm this morning. Fell on my ass on the ice in
the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell. The
wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very
cruel.

December 17

Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go
anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours, I had to
pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but
stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I
should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to
her. God I hate it when she's right. I can't believe
I'm freezing to death in my own living room.

December 20

Electricity is back on, but had another 14 inches of
the damn stuff last night. More shoveling! Took all
day. The damn snowplow came by twice. Tried to find a
neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy
playing hockey. I think they're lying. Called the only
hardware store around to see about buying a snow
blower and they're out. Might have another shipment in
March, I think they're lying. Bob says I have to
shovel or the city will have it done and bill me. I
think he's lying.

December 20

Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more
inches of the white shit fell today, and it's so cold,
it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes
to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I
had to pee. By the time I got undressed, peed and
dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to
hire Bob who has a plow blade on his truck for the
rest of the winter, but he says he's too busy. I think
the idiot is lying.

December 23

Only 2 inches of snow today And it warmed up to 0!
The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house
this morning. What is she, nuts?! Why didn't she tell
me to do that a month ago? She says she did but I
think she's lying.

December 24

6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplow, I broke
the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I
ever catch the son of a bitch who drives that snow
plow, I'll drag him through the snow by his privates and
beat him to death with my broken shovel. I know he
hides around the corner and waits for me to finish
shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100
miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just
cleared! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas
carols with her and open our presents, but I was too
busy watching for the damn snowplow.

December 25

Merry f---ing Christmas! 20 more inches of the damn
slop tonight - snowed in! The idea of shoveling makes
my blood boil. God, I hate the snow! Then the snowplow
driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him
over the head with my shovel. The wife says I have a
bad attitude. I think she's a frickin' idiot! If I
have to watch "It's A Wonderful Life" one more time,
I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.

December 26

Still snowed in. Why the heck did I ever move here? It
was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27

Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze;
plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him... he
only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.

December 28

Warmed up to above -20. Still snowed in. The B***H is
driving me crazy!

December 29

10 more *%$&# inches! Bob says I have to shovel
the roof or it could cave in. That's the silliest
thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am?

December 30

Roof caved in. I beat up the snow plow driver, and now
he is suing me for a million dollars, not only for the
beating I gave him, but also for trying to shove the
broken snow shovel up his rear end. The wife went home to
her mother. Nine more inches predicted

December 31

I set fire to what's left of the house. No more
shoveling.

January 8

Feel so good. I just love those little white pills
they keep giving me. But why am I tied to the bed?



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Through and through. But he is enjoying this new aspect to winter, so far. lol We'll see how that translates once it gets reeeaally cold. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Beautiful hat Gweniepooh. I love the color too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I used a very easy pattern for fingerless gloves. They worked up quickly. Sold a few pairs to friends for their children last Christmas and at a farmers market I did last winter.


Sq_Dancer said:


> I need to make a pair of fingerless gloves. I think they would be handy inside when typing etc. Need to keep my hands and feet warm down here.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!
> 
> I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Poledra; it was a very easy pattern.


Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful hat Gweniepooh. I love the color too.


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy, I hope all goes will with DH's procedures that you'll be going through.


----------



## Poledra65

Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is something for your husband, Poledra.
> 
> December 9
> 
> We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow
> covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic
> sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the whole
> world? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had!
> Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a
> boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
> This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up
> the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to
> shovel again. What a perfect life!
> 
> December 12
> 
> The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a
> disappointment! My neighbor tells me not to
> worry-we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow
> on Christmas would be awful. Bob says we'll have so
> much snow by the end of winter that I'll never want to
> see snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob Is
> such a nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbor.
> 
> December 14
> 
> Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night. The
> temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything
> sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed
> up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is
> the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and
> buried everything again; I didn't realize I would have
> to do this way. I wish I wouldn't huff and puff so.
> 
> December 15
> 
> 20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4
> Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2
> extra snow shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife
> wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I
> think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska, after all.
> 
> December 16
> 
> Ice storm this morning. Fell on my ass on the ice in
> the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell. The
> wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very
> cruel.
> 
> December 17
> 
> Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go
> anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours, I had to
> pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but
> stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I
> should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to
> her. God I hate it when she's right. I can't believe
> I'm freezing to death in my own living room.
> 
> December 20
> 
> Electricity is back on, but had another 14 inches of
> the damn stuff last night. More shoveling! Took all
> day. The damn snowplow came by twice. Tried to find a
> neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy
> playing hockey. I think they're lying. Called the only
> hardware store around to see about buying a snow
> blower and they're out. Might have another shipment in
> March, I think they're lying. Bob says I have to
> shovel or the city will have it done and bill me. I
> think he's lying.
> 
> December 20
> 
> Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more
> inches of the white shit fell today, and it's so cold,
> it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes
> to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I
> had to pee. By the time I got undressed, peed and
> dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to
> hire Bob who has a plow blade on his truck for the
> rest of the winter, but he says he's too busy. I think
> the idiot is lying.
> 
> December 23
> 
> Only 2 inches of snow today And it warmed up to 0!
> The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house
> this morning. What is she, nuts?! Why didn't she tell
> me to do that a month ago? She says she did but I
> think she's lying.
> 
> December 24
> 
> 6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplow, I broke
> the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I
> ever catch the son of a bitch who drives that snow
> plow, I'll drag him through the snow by his privates and
> beat him to death with my broken shovel. I know he
> hides around the corner and waits for me to finish
> shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100
> miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just
> cleared! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas
> carols with her and open our presents, but I was too
> busy watching for the damn snowplow.
> 
> December 25
> 
> Merry f---ing Christmas! 20 more inches of the damn
> slop tonight - snowed in! The idea of shoveling makes
> my blood boil. God, I hate the snow! Then the snowplow
> driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him
> over the head with my shovel. The wife says I have a
> bad attitude. I think she's a frickin' idiot! If I
> have to watch "It's A Wonderful Life" one more time,
> I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.
> 
> December 26
> 
> Still snowed in. Why the heck did I ever move here? It
> was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves.
> 
> December 27
> 
> Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze;
> plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him... he
> only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.
> 
> December 28
> 
> Warmed up to above -20. Still snowed in. The B***H is
> driving me crazy!
> 
> December 29
> 
> 10 more *%$&# inches! Bob says I have to shovel
> the roof or it could cave in. That's the silliest
> thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am?
> 
> December 30
> 
> Roof caved in. I beat up the snow plow driver, and now
> he is suing me for a million dollars, not only for the
> beating I gave him, but also for trying to shove the
> broken snow shovel up his rear end. The wife went home to
> her mother. Nine more inches predicted
> 
> December 31
> 
> I set fire to what's left of the house. No more
> shoveling.
> 
> January 8
> 
> Feel so good. I just love those little white pills
> they keep giving me. But why am I tied to the bed?
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Through and through. But he is enjoying this new aspect to winter, so far. lol We'll see how that translates once it gets reeeaally cold. lol
Click to expand...

LOL!!!! I'm going to print that out for him. lol...I think my Uncle and Cousin would love a copy too, even though they are from Alaska. lol Thank you for a good laugh to start the day.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

What a Hoot. Loved it and passed it into my Facebook. thank you. 



KateB said:


> I just love Frank Kelly's version of The Twelve Days of Christmas. If you've never heard this before, prepare to laugh your socks off!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dancer - just sent you email. Computer acting crazy today; if you don't get it let me know please.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thought you might get a kick out of it. I did the first time I read it. After living in Ontario for the past 8 years, have learned how true this story is. 



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!! I'm going to print that out for him. lol...I think my Uncle and Cousin would love a copy too, even though they are from Alaska. lol Thank you for a good laugh to start the day.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Well 5mmdpn's, we got our snow over night so it was white on the ground this morning, not too much, but that's good as this is the first winter DH has EVER driven on snow and ice.
> 
> Well, back to getting caught up. I have my coffee and the cat in my lap, all is well with the world.


*chuckles* the plow truck/sander has been up and down the street plowing and laying sand three times already before 9AM!! The streets need to be prepared for the winter and the foundation of them needs to be right otherwise, there is no getting around in the winter.

haha, I was just listening to Bare Naked Ladies and making my Christmas wish list where I get to spend lots of money buying stuff for all my KTP. They came up with some ideas for me:


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> goodness southern gal - you do keep yourself busy - i would be going to be early too. sending healing energy to your sister - pneumonia can be nasty. get lots of good rest. see you soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> today after church, i went to N. home, mom was there,this morn, i got called to the ER sister was there, coughing up blood. checked her out and decided since her hemoglobin was good, it was from a sinus infection, so once we left there, i did get to church and SSchool. i was so pooped out when i got in that i skipped church tonight.
> i need to make more candy tomorrow, after my Tai Chi class in the morning. ok, i am so pooped out, gonna go to bed early for me. nite all.


[/quote]

Sam, i am not a super woman, until all this took place, i am content to be a home body,just you gotta do what you gotta do. i try to work it out where the days i have appt. with mom or something for myself, i use that as my busy day. but when bj is working, as we have one veh. i let him drive himself and use that as my home day. i try to have as many as poss. but i do clean our church i get paid for 10 hrs and i usually go twice a wk. i walk there, since its not quite 2 blocks from the house. i could make a career out of piddling around here, outside, still have the last of the leaves to rake, its supposed to rain again, so i figure by the wkend i will get the yard cleared out. until i get that done, it sorta naggs in the back of my mind. anyone else like that? i can rely on the 2 neices to take mom to nhome when i don't as they live on that side of river. i more or less am the designated sister taker carer of, she gets snippy with the girls, she doesn't pull that on me. so i take that load of the girls. i know if i needed anything done, all i have to do is say and they handle it. i don't think of myself as a sluggish type, but i am not a busy bee either, sorta in the middle. i do stop to smell the roses or plant them :lol:


----------



## Southern Gal

pammie1234 said:


> Drifted off to sleep this afternoon. Can't wait to get a CPAP machine so maybe I won't be so tired. Now it is almost 1:00 and I am still up. Feeling sleepy, so this will be my good-night to everyone. May we all have a better tomorrow!


pammie, my bj has had a cpap mach. for yrs now, it will make so much diff. in your energy level, besides the benefits to your organs that are being deprived of oxygen.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Well I have now done my snow shovelling for this morning. It is still snowing outside. Upstairs had moved their garbage can back so it will be harder for me to get out and definitely impossible for mailman to get at my mail box. So I have moved the mailbox back to where it was when I moved in, right by my door. I had moved it to the front beside upstairs one so it was easier on the mailman but he will have to walk further down the driveway now. At least once he gets to my portion, the snow is shovelled for him.  I have texted her asking for my key back and to be put in my mailbox so I can give one to B. He actually has lost the one to my suite so am giving him that one and it was a great excuse to get it back. She will have to get the landlord now to do any further fuse changing in my suite, and he is an hour away. She blew another one last night and oh well, she had not phoned him for more so there were no more. I will buy a few for myself in case of emergency, but the landlord and her will not know that. Am I smartening up or what?


You have a doctorate degree in the smarts! well earned from the school of hard knocks! Display it with pride!!


----------



## Southern Gal

KateB said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't they have medication for that?
> 
> http://altmedicine.about.com/od/blackcohosh/a/blackcohosh.htm
> 
> 
> 
> I used black cohosh as well and thought it was great, but my friend's daughter, who's a pharmacist, said it shouldn't be used for more than 6 months as it can affect your liver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i took b. cohosh for a while, didn't see any results but a friend who got me into it, took it a long while, then her dr. got her off immediatly, when her liver enzymes went out of this world, so reserch.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!
> 
> I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!
Click to expand...

I am with you! love my dpns and cant imagine knitting without them. At times they were the only things that made sense to me. haha, a needle or two or five for everything!!! Your gloves are very nice looking! :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Something we should always do before trying new things out.



Southern Gal said:


> I used black cohosh as well and thought it was great, but my friend's daughter, who's a pharmacist, said it shouldn't be used for more than 6 months as it can affect your liver.


i took b. cohosh for a while, didn't see any results but a friend who got me into it, took it a long while, then her dr. got her off immediatly, when her liver enzymes went out of this world, so reserch.[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and all my KP friends, we had a wonderfull Thanksgiving. I only had one disaster. I placed the sweet potato pie under the broiler for a second to toast the marshmallows. Got side tracked with the turkey that I forgot about them, smelled smoke. Pulled it out of the oven flaming and well charred and flaming.. There you have it "Sweet Potato Flambé". My daughter came to the recue and scooped it off replaced fresh marshmallows , retoasted and all was well. I did get a picture of the charred topping for memories sake.
> I have taught myself how to do The Magic Loop. Now I am learning how to knit two socks at a time on two circular needles.
> Just ordered a set of short tip Interchangable needles made by knitters pride from Web's yesterday for myself.
> Ambrosia recipe is so easy it's sinful. Meat of 3-2 nice oranges cut in pieces and about a cup of coconut or more to taste, chill. That's it. It is so refreshing for a light desert.
> I am trying to finish my Grande Satchel (pattern from Lion Brand) . Not crazy about how the handles are knitted. It stretches way too much. So I have to rethink what I want to do about that. Also working on my Turtleback Sweater which I started last spring.
> Now for my second cup of coffee.


Thank you for the laugh, getting side tracked would be somehting I would do, I'm just having visions of your marshmallow flambe. lol...


----------



## melyn

Lurker I live in the the SE and we are fine, a lot of the realy bad flooding is in Devon/Cornwall with pockets elsewhere but so far so good here in my little bit of Kent, thanks for asking x


Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping Tessa, and other KTP'ers in the South of England are all OK- I hear the flooding is now serious [BBC says the govt will be there for all in need]


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!
> 
> I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am with you! love my dpns and cant imagine knitting without them. At times they were the only things that made sense to me. haha, a needle or two or five for everything!!! Your gloves are very nice looking! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks five, I enjoy the challenge of getting the math right!


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal, it seems that those of us with so much on our plates know how to rotate and delegate to the appropriate helpers. I'm learning this valuable tool, it is hard for me to relinquish some of my responsibilities I will admit that, but after the past few months I've realized that I am not capable of handling it all. So, now the house needs "hoovering" ;-) dog hair (C's dog sheds like snowfall in the house) and dust can wait for a once a week cleaning. (I was doing it everyday) Meals are not as "fancy" as I was making, back to the basics so glad that it is winter and I can put on a big pot of veggie soup or some chili that we can have leftovers for another nights meals. I am home 90% of the time, do have to go out at least a couple of times during the week because I never remember everything I need from the grocery. (I do make lists but someone has to be changing it because I KNOW I wrote sugar or tp on there) :lol: 
I love movies, C got her fill of any type of tv while her husband was recuperating the box would run from the time he woke till he went to bed at night. So, I have subscribed to Netflix and now have movies I can watch on my Kindle, or my Nexus7, or on this lap top, plus D signed me up to get the disc in so I can get the newer movies also. I have promised him I would take the time to put something on everyday, I can sit and knit and watch and relax. Hard for me to do with so much else I should be doing, but have found that I do feel better now that I am shutting my door and checking out for at least an hour or two everyday. Sometimes I knit, sometimes I play a game, or I write. I just take time for me and that is something I've never done before in my life, it can't happen everyday, but the days that I do manage, I feel so much better and I guess that makes everyone else here better also.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Lurker I live in the the SE and we are fine, a lot of the realy bad flooding is in Devon/Cornwall with pockets elsewhere but so far so good here in my little bit of Kent, thanks for asking x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Tessa, and other KTP'ers in the South of England are all OK- I hear the flooding is now serious [BBC says the govt will be there for all in need]
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you are OK! it is always hard when merely listening to the telly- that you miss things that have been visual! I gathered a day or so ago that Somerset was quite badly hit!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'd better go get out of my pj's and into some real clothes so I can take my walk up the street to the coffee shop and meet up with my stepmother at the yarn store. She has an appointment with her investment advisor so I'll go grab a cup of coffee at the coffee shop next door to the yarn shop and then go browse the yarn and fabric. See you all later this afternoon/early evening. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'd better go get out of my pj's and into some real clothes so I can take my walk up the street to the coffee shop and meet up with my stepmother at the yarn store. She has an appointment with her investment advisor so I'll go grab a cup of coffee at the coffee shop next door to the yarn shop and then go browse the yarn and fabric. See you all later this afternoon/early evening.
> Have a great day!


so great you had time to drop by at last! had missed the tales of Sphynx and Bruno!


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Lurker I live in the the SE and we are fine, a lot of the realy bad flooding is in Devon/Cornwall with pockets elsewhere but so far so good here in my little bit of Kent, thanks for asking x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Tessa, and other KTP'ers in the South of England are all OK- I hear the flooding is now serious [BBC says the govt will be there for all in need]
Click to expand...

It is good to hear you are OK.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You have yourself a great day and looking forward to your return. :thumbup:



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'd better go get out of my pj's and into some real clothes so I can take my walk up the street to the coffee shop and meet up with my stepmother at the yarn store. She has an appointment with her investment advisor so I'll go grab a cup of coffee at the coffee shop next door to the yarn shop and then go browse the yarn and fabric. See you all later this afternoon/early evening.
> Have a great day!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne think of the time your are watching movies as a GIFT to your family (and to us at KTP) in that you are taking care of yourself. It will be the best gift you can give your sons.



Marianne818 said:


> Southern Gal, it seems that those of us with so much on our plates know how to rotate and delegate to the appropriate helpers. I'm learning this valuable tool, it is hard for me to relinquish some of my responsibilities I will admit that, but after the past few months I've realized that I am not capable of handling it all. So, now the house needs "hoovering" ;-) dog hair (C's dog sheds like snowfall in the house) and dust can wait for a once a week cleaning. (I was doing it everyday) Meals are not as "fancy" as I was making, back to the basics so glad that it is winter and I can put on a big pot of veggie soup or some chili that we can have leftovers for another nights meals. I am home 90% of the time, do have to go out at least a couple of times during the week because I never remember everything I need from the grocery. (I do make lists but someone has to be changing it because I KNOW I wrote sugar or tp on there) :lol:
> I love movies, C got her fill of any type of tv while her husband was recuperating the box would run from the time he woke till he went to bed at night. So, I have subscribed to Netflix and now have movies I can watch on my Kindle, or my Nexus7, or on this lap top, plus D signed me up to get the disc in so I can get the newer movies also. I have promised him I would take the time to put something on everyday, I can sit and knit and watch and relax. Hard for me to do with so much else I should be doing, but have found that I do feel better now that I am shutting my door and checking out for at least an hour or two everyday. Sometimes I knit, sometimes I play a game, or I write. I just take time for me and that is something I've never done before in my life, it can't happen everyday, but the days that I do manage, I feel so much better and I guess that makes everyone else here better also.


----------



## Marianne818

I am envious of those that know how to make the gloves and the socks. :mrgreen: I hope that after the holidays I can devote time to learn how to make such wonderful items. Such wonderful ways to share as gifts knowing they were made special for the recipient. I have made scarfs for the females in the family, am working on a tie for my Daniel, have knit a beanie for Ben and have a Dallas Cowboy star to attach to it, well it's almost finished anyway ;-) Wanted to make the Library shawls for C and Deb, but my hospital time took those ideas away. I will make them and give them as a "just cause" present though. 
Mom makes stockings, she hand sews every sequin and bead on her patterns, then hand sews velvet into a stocking shape. Our family each has their own design. She had hoped to make one for C and Deb this year, but her eyesight has gotten worse and her hands shake after just a few minutes. I promised her I would complete them for next year if she chooses the design she wants to use and gets them started. I feel it is important for her to do as much as she can, will make the stocking mean that much more to them. Oh at last count she has made 25 of the stockings all made with a special design especially for the person. Daniel's is a Nutcracker soldier, Ben has a boy on Santa's lap with a long list. Mine is a teddy bear, she had an angel, but she sent that to her great-grandaughter as she was unable to think of anyway to make one before her first Christmas. My brother had a row of musical notes with a treble clef. I can't remember all that she has done and I wish she had taken pictures of them. I do know that the ones she has made through the years are still being used, I've made minor repairs on the boys and I need to replace the ribbon topping on mine this year. 
Didn't mean for this to be a novel.. 
Loves, hugs and lots of prayers :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> goodness southern gal - you do keep yourself busy - i would be going to be early too. sending healing energy to your sister - pneumonia can be nasty. get lots of good rest. see you soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> today after church, i went to N. home, mom was there,this morn, i got called to the ER sister was there, coughing up blood. checked her out and decided since her hemoglobin was good, it was from a sinus infection, so once we left there, i did get to church and SSchool. i was so pooped out when i got in that i skipped church tonight.
> i need to make more candy tomorrow, after my Tai Chi class in the morning. ok, i am so pooped out, gonna go to bed early for me. nite all.
Click to expand...

Sam, i am not a super woman, until all this took place, i am content to be a home body,just you gotta do what you gotta do. i try to work it out where the days i have appt. with mom or something for myself, i use that as my busy day. but when bj is working, as we have one veh. i let him drive himself and use that as my home day. i try to have as many as poss. but i do clean our church i get paid for 10 hrs and i usually go twice a wk. i walk there, since its not quite 2 blocks from the house. i could make a career out of piddling around here, outside, still have the last of the leaves to rake, its supposed to rain again, so i figure by the wkend i will get the yard cleared out. until i get that done, it sorta naggs in the back of my mind. anyone else like that? i can rely on the 2 neices to take mom to nhome when i don't as they live on that side of river. i more or less am the designated sister taker carer of, she gets snippy with the girls, she doesn't pull that on me. so i take that load of the girls. i know if i needed anything done, all i have to do is say and they handle it. i don't think of myself as a sluggish type, but i am not a busy bee either, sorta in the middle. i do stop to smell the roses or plant them :lol:[/quote]

You are lucky Southern Gal that you have family around. When my Mum had her 'cerebral event' and my younger brother asked me to take over, the older/younger brother sorted the 'commode' for us- but we never saw anyone again until her funeral 9 months later- I was lucky that the state help, kicked in although people were trying to say I was taking on too much- they wanted me to have her put in a home, but I count it as a success that I stuck it out.
As people have quoted several times 'growing old is not for sissies'
I know I have not said much when you have been posting, but it is not for a lack of caring! 
So many to keep in prayer thought! ,


----------



## Marianne818

Quick note, hoping that all of our KTP'rs are okay with the snows in the north and the flooding in England, keeping you all in prayers!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Signing off for now. Need to knit.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> I am envious of those that know how to make the gloves and the socks. :mrgreen: I hope that after the holidays I can devote time to learn how to make such wonderful items. Such wonderful ways to share as gifts knowing they were made special for the recipient. I have made scarfs for the females in the family, am working on a tie for my Daniel, have knit a beanie for Ben and have a Dallas Cowboy star to attach to it, well it's almost finished anyway ;-) Wanted to make the Library shawls for C and Deb, but my hospital time took those ideas away. I will make them and give them as a "just cause" present though.
> Mom makes stockings, she hand sews every sequin and bead on her patterns, then hand sews velvet into a stocking shape. Our family each has their own design. She had hoped to make one for C and Deb this year, but her eyesight has gotten worse and her hands shake after just a few minutes. I promised her I would complete them for next year if she chooses the design she wants to use and gets them started. I feel it is important for her to do as much as she can, will make the stocking mean that much more to them. Oh at last count she has made 25 of the stockings all made with a special design especially for the person. Daniel's is a Nutcracker soldier, Ben has a boy on Santa's lap with a long list. Mine is a teddy bear, she had an angel, but she sent that to her great-grandaughter as she was unable to think of anyway to make one before her first Christmas. My brother had a row of musical notes with a treble clef. I can't remember all that she has done and I wish she had taken pictures of them. I do know that the ones she has made through the years are still being used, I've made minor repairs on the boys and I need to replace the ribbon topping on mine this year.
> Didn't mean for this to be a novel..
> Loves, hugs and lots of prayers :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne- the sock and glove knitting occurred first when I was newly soloed [by my choice] and chose to be an at home Mum, rather than having 'latch key kids' I was lucky that our then PM had a thing about providing for children and made it possible to buy our home. I grew as much of our vegies as I had space for- planted fruit trees as I could afford them- we raised chickens for their eggs- especially when the girls went vegetarian- you did not often see a circular needle in those days, 1977 onwards. I have a suspicion that none of my garden remains- but you take that risk when you sell- and in many ways thank goodness I had sold the house now that so much of Christchurch is in ruins! I swapped my elderly VW for a Passap knitting machine- unfortunately this has not survived Auckland's damp and the many moves Fale and I have been forced to make- please don't feel it is something you should have learned to do- you do so much already that has my mind boggling, especially when I think of what life has thrown at you. I am so glad you are working out ways to slow down a bit! God Bless!


----------



## KateB

They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol: 
Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!


----------



## iamsam

i rumba!!!

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> all wool is yarn - however all yarn is not wool.
> 
> sam
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> For example just like you use hoover for any vacumm cleaner. (not necessarily you personally Sam). I
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Surprise! Surprise! LOL I am assuming that is you holding him and you look so at peace with the world. What a wonderful picture. Thank you for sharing him with us.



KateB said:


> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!


Glorious shots- especially the little boy exercising his lungs! Lovely to see a recent photo of yourself, Grandma!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

very cute melyn - something for the children to make.

sam



melyn said:


> found this recipe on my facebook page and thought you mite all enjoy it
> 
> Milky Way Sleds
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Milky Way Bars minis
> Mini Candy Canes
> Teddy Grams
> Choc Buds or Rosettes
> Method:
> 
> Even though I used mini candy canes, they were still
> a little long for the Milky Way Bars, so I cut about 1.5cms
> off the curled end, to shorten them.
> 
> Place a handful of choc buds in a small microwavable dish.
> Melt on high for 45 seconds, then stir. If choc buds havent
> melted, cook on high for 15 second intervals until they are melted.
> Using a teaspoon, place chocolate evenly on the base of the Milky
> Way Bar and then press candy canes lightly onto the melted chocolate
> so that they stick to the bottom.
> Turn the Milky Way Bar over and allow to set.
> Once the candy canes have set, gently press a Teddy Grams into the Milky
> Way Bar. I find holding the sides of the bar, prevents the bar from squeezing out.
> Also if you are making these in warm weather, I recommend putting the Milky
> Way Bars in the fridge prior to making them, so that they do not melt or go
> out of shape easily with the handling.
> Keep in an airtight container, in a cool place until ready to eat.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ditto!!!


Marianne818 said:


> Quick note, hoping that all of our KTP'rs are okay with the snows in the north and the flooding in England, keeping you all in prayers!


 :!: :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.



KateB said:


> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!


----------



## iamsam

plus they don't shed.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they are just waiting to get into the next lot of mischief! they look so adorable- I WANT one! Pity that is so impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe its just as well! Would you really want a puppy while you still have Ringo so active?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah but there are lots of plusses with a Labradoodle, that you just don't get with a corgi- long legs, no fluff, [good temperament- not Ringo's fault- I have discovered serious inbreeding that does not show up on the pedigree]. No the real problem would be the registration and vet bills for three.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne think of the time your are watching movies as a GIFT to your family (and to us at KTP) in that you are taking care of yourself. It will be the best gift you can give your sons.
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> Well said, Gwen! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

come one come all - lots of room.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness missed one day and had 20+ pages to scan through.
> Loved the pictures of family 5mm and Marianne. Handsome sons and beautiful moms (including you Marianne!)
> 
> The animal pictures from Linda were awesome. I had never seen some of those bird species and they were so vibrant. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> To those with ailing spouses you and yours are in my prayers. How stressful to have to wait for results.
> 
> Yesterday took DD back to campus. Don't know what was going on but I slept almost the entire trip back (thank goodness I wasn't driving LOL) then went straight to bed when we got home at 5:30 pm and didn't get up until 7 this morning. I was exhausted but feel VERY rested now.
> 
> Like the idea of heading to Sam's in June. Let's see, Marianne in her camper, Dancer & her beau, I have a very large tent that sleeps 8-10 if anyone wants to share....wouldn't that just be a blast!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ernie Coombs would be 85 today but he passed away at 73. We know him and love him as Mr Dressup. There was always treasures to be found in the tickle truck. Adventures to be had with Casey and Finnegan! My son and I and my girlfriend went to see them at a matinee about 20 years ago.


----------



## iamsam

we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!
> 
> 
> 
> I will love the day my son tells me that I am a grandmother!!! However, those plans are on hold for him and his lady right now. So I wait........and yes, I will be called "Grandma" and wear the name with pride! nope, not too old to be a granny!!! Your son is one smart man!
> 
> Mopsy and Topsy and Bopsy were the names of puppets and were the titles of story books. They were animals, they were bunnies, and other such kiddie stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!


What a sweet little boy. You look so content holding him.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
Click to expand...

No you dont, I will send the chopper to dip down and pick you up! Swooped up and transported right to Sam's back three acre yard! Just dont drop any knitting needles over the ocean, might be a tad too hard for the fishes to learn to knit seeing as they dont have fingers! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

lovely gloves myfanwy - but what a lot of work - i see why you can only work on them a little at a time.l

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Checking in on a cold day -- about 32 degrees Fahrenheit. Guess we better brace ourselves for some snow - I think it's coming this way. Thanksgiving and Friday were both very nice days for this time of year so can't complain. 

Busy day at our house today - have to make up for not doing much the last 3 days. The turkey carcas is boiling away and will make my "mixed up" chicken soup later today. I call it mixed up because I make it creamy with matzo balls along with the celery, onion and carrots.

I also baked off the left-over stuffing so that it can be the crunch croutons for the top of the turkey tetrazzini that is in the works also.

I'll do the ham and bean soup tomorrow. I'm about sick of ham and turkey so am making burgers on pumpernickel with thinly sliced onions and Thousand Island dressing for our dinner tonight.

I am spending the day doing all the "finishing" work for some of the Christmas presents. I have the slippers ready for the button embellishments, the hat & scarf set soaking and ready to block and weave in the ends, and I'm knitting the straps for the market bag and measuring for the plastic liner. That's 3 gifts down and 3 more to go...

My heart aches for each of you who have suffered at the hands/heads/mouths of an abuser....my prayers go out for continued healing and being able to look forward!! Good seeing the pictures of the families (including puppy families) and celebrating new babies, new jobs, returning to good health, etc.--- we are so fortunate to have so many kind souls on KTP!!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont, I will send the chopper to dip down and pick you up! Swooped up and transported right to Sam's back three acre yard! Just dont drop any knitting needles over the ocean, might be a tad too hard for the fishes to learn to knit seeing as they dont have fingers! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

we would need a Navy refueler as well, over the thousands of miles involved!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> lovely gloves myfanwy - but what a lot of work - i see why you can only work on them a little at a time.l
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam!!! the original pair- which I posted when made months ago were acrylic, but her favourite colour- I was pleased to see them well used while I was visiting! the cotton is quite unusual, not spun, but a ribbon- I presume that must be because the newer machines can be adjusted to do eyelash as well- my brother probably knows more about this. But he was quite horrified by his encounters with the 'slavery' conditions accepted as the norm in China- especially when you are off the 'beaten track'.


----------



## Pontuf

Thank you Lurker for posting this link. 
My DH says Merry Christmas to everyone who says happy holidays to him. He gets lots of surprised looks. Outside of our friends and neighbors we rarely hear Merry Christmas anymore.

Pontuf

But this was very uplifting . Thanks.

Don't go CHRISTMAS shopping until you watch this YouTube

Turn on sound






just received this link, from a friend in Glasgow, UK- with apologies to our non-Christian KTP goers.[/quote]

 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that's about the truth - but i have yet to see anyone shovel our driveway - they just keep driving over it and packing it down. lol i am hoping for very little snow - a white christmas would be nice and then spring can come.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is something for your husband, Poledra.
> 
> December 9
> 
> We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow
> covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic
> sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the whole
> world? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had!
> Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a
> boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
> This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up
> the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to
> shovel again. What a perfect life!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

My daughter asked me what I was wanting to be called. Her boyfriend's mother insisted she was going to be Grandma, which was the term we used in our family. So I was not to be "Grandma". I thought Nanny might be ok, but did not really like it and neither did my daughter so she decided I could be "Nana" Yuck!!!! Hated it. But when Brookly got old enough to start talking, she called me Banana, and that is when I jumped in and said "YES" That is what I want to be known as until the day I die. So Banana it is and both Grandchildren call me that now.... 



RookieRetiree said:


> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.

i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> goodness southern gal - you do keep yourself busy - i would be going to be early too. sending healing energy to your sister - pneumonia can be nasty. get lots of good rest. see you soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> today after church, i went to N. home, mom was there,this morn, i got called to the ER sister was there, coughing up blood. checked her out and decided since her hemoglobin was good, it was from a sinus infection, so once we left there, i did get to church and SSchool. i was so pooped out when i got in that i skipped church tonight.
> i need to make more candy tomorrow, after my Tai Chi class in the morning. ok, i am so pooped out, gonna go to bed early for me. nite all.
Click to expand...

Sam, i am not a super woman, until all this took place, i am content to be a home body,just you gotta do what you gotta do. i try to work it out where the days i have appt. with mom or something for myself, i use that as my busy day. but when bj is working, as we have one veh. i let him drive himself and use that as my home day. i try to have as many as poss. but i do clean our church i get paid for 10 hrs and i usually go twice a wk. i walk there, since its not quite 2 blocks from the house. i could make a career out of piddling around here, outside, still have the last of the leaves to rake, its supposed to rain again, so i figure by the wkend i will get the yard cleared out. until i get that done, it sorta naggs in the back of my mind. anyone else like that? i can rely on the 2 neices to take mom to nhome when i don't as they live on that side of river. i more or less am the designated sister taker carer of, she gets snippy with the girls, she doesn't pull that on me. so i take that load of the girls. i know if i needed anything done, all i have to do is say and they handle it. i don't think of myself as a sluggish type, but i am not a busy bee either, sorta in the middle. i do stop to smell the roses or plant them :lol:[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh my goodness. I have been laughing myself off the chair. What a good laugh you have provided for me this morning. Love it. ROFLMAO



KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Lovely !



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Lovely !
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks Pontuf!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

But they could make dead fish hats......    



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont, I will send the chopper to dip down and pick you up! Swooped up and transported right to Sam's back three acre yard! Just dont drop any knitting needles over the ocean, might be a tad too hard for the fishes to learn to knit seeing as they dont have fingers! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

for some reason taking care of ourselves is a hard lesson to learn - but it is important - if we don't take care of ourselves we are no good to anyone else.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Southern Gal, it seems that those of us with so much on our plates know how to rotate and delegate to the appropriate helpers. I'm learning this valuable tool, it is hard for me to relinquish some of my responsibilities I will admit that, but after the past few months I've realized that I am not capable of handling it all. So, now the house needs "hoovering" ;-) dog hair (C's dog sheds like snowfall in the house) and dust can wait for a once a week cleaning. (I was doing it everyday) Meals are not as "fancy" as I was making, back to the basics so glad that it is winter and I can put on a big pot of veggie soup or some chili that we can have leftovers for another nights meals. I am home 90% of the time, do have to go out at least a couple of times during the week because I never remember everything I need from the grocery. (I do make lists but someone has to be changing it because I KNOW I wrote sugar or tp on there) :lol:
> I love movies, C got her fill of any type of tv while her husband was recuperating the box would run from the time he woke till he went to bed at night. So, I have subscribed to Netflix and now have movies I can watch on my Kindle, or my Nexus7, or on this lap top, plus D signed me up to get the disc in so I can get the newer movies also. I have promised him I would take the time to put something on everyday, I can sit and knit and watch and relax. Hard for me to do with so much else I should be doing, but have found that I do feel better now that I am shutting my door and checking out for at least an hour or two everyday. Sometimes I knit, sometimes I play a game, or I write. I just take time for me and that is something I've never done before in my life, it can't happen everyday, but the days that I do manage, I feel so much better and I guess that makes everyone else here better also.


----------



## iamsam

glad someone else is still in their pj's - i need to go get my driving license renewed - should have been done on my birthday - if i don't soon get it done i will have to take the driving test again.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'd better go get out of my pj's and into some real clothes so I can take my walk up the street to the coffee shop and meet up with my stepmother at the yarn store. She has an appointment with her investment advisor so I'll go grab a cup of coffee at the coffee shop next door to the yarn shop and then go browse the yarn and fabric. See you all later this afternoon/early evening.
> Have a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> glad someone else is still in their pj's - i need to go get my driving license renewed - should have been done on my birthday - if i don't soon get it done i will have to take the driving test again.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'd better go get out of my pj's and into some real clothes so I can take my walk up the street to the coffee shop and meet up with my stepmother at the yarn store. She has an appointment with her investment advisor so I'll go grab a cup of coffee at the coffee shop next door to the yarn shop and then go browse the yarn and fabric. See you all later this afternoon/early evening.
> Have a great day!
Click to expand...

Allowed mine to lapse 10 years ago, would have to go back to a Provisional licence, and re sit all the tests- just not worth it! Let alone the cost of a vehicle and maintenance, running costs etc. 95 octane is over $2 per litre. Fortunately lawn mowers run on 91 octane- I buy that at 5 litres a time.


----------



## iamsam

lovely picture of grandma and baby - he is looking right at you kate - lucky you to have him so closs.

sam



KateB said:


> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!


----------



## Pontuf

Dancer, that is so sweet! And so unique. Brookly is very special to give you a special name.

Pontuf

uote=Sq_Dancer]My daughter asked me what I was wanting to be called. Her boyfriend's mother insisted she was going to be Grandma, which was the term we used in our family. So I was not to be "Grandma". I thought Nanny might be ok, but did not really like it and neither did my daughter so she decided I could be "Nana" Yuck!!!! Hated it. But when Brookly got old enough to start talking, she called me Banana, and that is when I jumped in and said "YES" That is what I want to be known as until the day I die. So Banana it is and both Grandchildren call me that now.... 



RookieRetiree said:


> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Today's Christmas Trivia

Mistletoe.

Mistletoe
Mistletoe was used by Druid priests 200 years before the birth of Christ in their winter celebrations. They revered the plant since it had no roots yet remained green during the cold months of winter.

The ancient Celtics believed mistletoe to have magical healing powers and used it as an antidote for poison, infertility, and to ward of evil spirits. The plant was also seen as a symbol of peace, and it is said that among Romans, enemies who met under mistletoe would lay down their weapons and embrace.

Scandanavians associated the plant with Frigga, their goddess of love, and it may be from this that we derive the custom of kissing under the mistletoe. Those who kissed under the mistletoe had the promise of happiness and good luck in the following year.

Justin Bieber with Mistletoe





I have two hangings of Mistletoe placed in just the right places.


----------



## iamsam

let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.

sam



KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And does she call you Grandpa Sam? That would be so refreshing to hear. My Grandson is Lincoln Samuel, so I think he has a very strong name and I love it.

I was 53 when Brooklyn was born. She will be 7 in February.



thewren said:


> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

am i missing something here - both grandmas can't both be called grandma? my grandchildren call both sets of parents grandma and grandpa.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> My daughter asked me what I was wanting to be called. Her boyfriend's mother insisted she was going to be Grandma, which was the term we used in our family. So I was not to be "Grandma". I thought Nanny might be ok, but did not really like it and neither did my daughter so she decided I could be "Nana" Yuck!!!! Hated it. But when Brookly got old enough to start talking, she called me Banana, and that is when I jumped in and said "YES" That is what I want to be known as until the day I die. So Banana it is and both Grandchildren call me that now....
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Sam Pontuf wants all your puppies especially the silver and black one. That one looks so much like Pontuf when he was a pup.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont, I will send the chopper to dip down and pick you up! Swooped up and transported right to Sam's back three acre yard! Just dont drop any knitting needles over the ocean, might be a tad too hard for the fishes to learn to knit seeing as they dont have fingers! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we would need a Navy refueler as well, over the thousands of miles involved!
Click to expand...

ah yes, but that is already taken care of! you just have to be ready when the chopper arrives! no swimsuit is needed as Sam does not have a pool in the backyard, hahaha, I would need to be yarn bombed for cover-ups and totally kept out of the sun!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> am i missing something here - both grandmas can't both be called grandma? my grandchildren call both sets of parents grandma and grandpa.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter asked me what I was wanting to be called. Her boyfriend's mother insisted she was going to be Grandma, which was the term we used in our family. So I was not to be "Grandma". I thought Nanny might be ok, but did not really like it and neither did my daughter so she decided I could be "Nana" Yuck!!!! Hated it. But when Brookly got old enough to start talking, she called me Banana, and that is when I jumped in and said "YES" That is what I want to be known as until the day I die. So Banana it is and both Grandchildren call me that now....
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

we had three grandmother candidates for the dgd- one already was Nana, the other wanted Grandma, or Granny- but Granny Jane had very bad memories for me- and was too similar to my own name which is why I became nana J. I think it was just a matter of the child knowing who was being referred to.


----------



## iamsam

all eleven grandchildren call me grandpa. wouldn't have it any other way. gary calls me dad and phyllis mom. it just seems natural.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> And does she call you Grandpa Sam? That would be so refreshing to hear. My Grandson is Lincoln Samuel, so I think he has a very strong name and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

tell pontuf he can have them all - maybe not the one gold/tan one - i think maybe he is already in his forever home.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam Pontuf wants all your puppies especially the silver and black one. That one looks so much like Pontuf when he was a pup.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont, I will send the chopper to dip down and pick you up! Swooped up and transported right to Sam's back three acre yard! Just dont drop any knitting needles over the ocean, might be a tad too hard for the fishes to learn to knit seeing as they dont have fingers! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we would need a Navy refueler as well, over the thousands of miles involved!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah yes, but that is already taken care of! you just have to be ready when the chopper arrives! no swimsuit is needed as Sam does not have a pool in the backyard, hahaha, I would need to be yarn bombed for cover-ups and totally kept out of the sun!
Click to expand...

Goodness do you have the allergy to sunlight as well, 5?


----------



## Gweniepooh

He is simply beautiful as is his grandma. I know you are loving having him home.



KateB said:


> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> But they could make dead fish hats......
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it. sam
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont, I will send the chopper to dip down and pick you up! Swooped up and transported right to Sam's back three acre yard! Just dont drop any knitting needles over the ocean, might be a tad too hard for the fishes to learn to knit seeing as they dont have fingers! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes they could, and Darowil will have to make sure they are doing them in the right manner!!! :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a delightful story! I would have liked grandma but since SIL at the time his mother was very ill (since passed away) and I let her choose first...yep she took grandma. Couldn't be Nana since that was my mom and wasn't particularly fond of granny so...I am Gigi. I know lots use that for great grandma...I told them it would stand for grandma gwen.

quote=Sq_Dancer]My daughter asked me what I was wanting to be called. Her boyfriend's mother insisted she was going to be Grandma, which was the term we used in our family. So I was not to be "Grandma". I thought Nanny might be ok, but did not really like it and neither did my daughter so she decided I could be "Nana" Yuck!!!! Hated it. But when Brookly got old enough to start talking, she called me Banana, and that is when I jumped in and said "YES" That is what I want to be known as until the day I die. So Banana it is and both Grandchildren call me that now.... 



RookieRetiree said:


> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

oops double post]


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont, I will send the chopper to dip down and pick you up! Swooped up and transported right to Sam's back three acre yard! Just dont drop any knitting needles over the ocean, might be a tad too hard for the fishes to learn to knit seeing as they dont have fingers! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we would need a Navy refueler as well, over the thousands of miles involved!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah yes, but that is already taken care of! you just have to be ready when the chopper arrives! no swimsuit is needed as Sam does not have a pool in the backyard, hahaha, I would need to be yarn bombed for cover-ups and totally kept out of the sun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goodness do you have the allergy to sunlight as well, 5?
Click to expand...

Yes I do. If I was living in the middle east, I would be the first one to put on the burka even though I am not Muslim in faith. When I do my yardwork, I request a cloudy overcast day. If the good Lord blesses the day with sunshine, then it is long sleeves and a hat for me. I need some of that clothing that blocks the sun as sunscreen causes my skin to peel right off. Sunlight on me makes me sicker than a dog -- no, worse, as dogs always like to be petted and fussed over, I just want to be left alone. The migraines and nausea are the worst of the sun effects. 
Oh well, I will stay inside and knit and chat to the Knitting Tea Party folks!   :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I would not have minded it Sam, however my daughter and her boyfriend's mother wanted her to be the only Grandma. A woman that really takes spoiling a kid rotten to the highest limit. My daughter and the father of her first two kids are now apart however she is now having to deal with all the garbage this Grandmother does to her children. She spoils Brooklyn and backs off of Lincoln. I went to a baby shower for Brooklyn when she was 3 months old It was the first chance I got to see my granddaughter. It was the last night of being with her and I let everyone else, including the other grandmother hold the baby. At the end of the night, I asked one of the girls if I could hold her as I would not see her again for a long time. She announced to everyone she was going to let Grandma hold Brooklyn now and the other grandmother stood in between us both and was going to take her. The other girl, thankfully said, well I meant Carley's Mom as she will not see the baby for awhile again. The other grandmother kind of backed off embarrassed at that point. She will tell Brooklyn, after my daughter and ex boyfriend had told her she could not have any candy, that she was to come back when her parents were not looking and she would give her some. IMHO she is a rotten Grandmother. Now the new boyfriend's parents, spoil the kids also. Not the same way but they buy them very nice gifts I cannot afford. Hopefully they will still treat them the same once the new baby arrives (their blood grandchild) I always fear that I will be the least favorite grandmother, as I love my grandchildren to pieces but I do not put up with nonsense either. And they do not know me that well as I live so far away.



thewren said:


> am i missing something here - both grandmas can't both be called grandma? my grandchildren call both sets of parents grandma and grandpa.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter asked me what I was wanting to be called. Her boyfriend's mother insisted she was going to be Grandma, which was the term we used in our family. So I was not to be "Grandma". I thought Nanny might be ok, but did not really like it and neither did my daughter so she decided I could be "Nana" Yuck!!!! Hated it. But when Brookly got old enough to start talking, she called me Banana, and that is when I jumped in and said "YES" That is what I want to be known as until the day I die. So Banana it is and both Grandchildren call me that now....
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I will probably be Banana now for the rest of my life. I do not have any SIL or DIL yet, but soon. My future DIL calls me Mom2. I love it and glad she feels that way about me. And since I cannot be called Grandma, I love my name Banana because it was picked for me special by one special little girl.



thewren said:


> all eleven grandchildren call me grandpa. wouldn't have it any other way. gary calls me dad and phyllis mom. it just seems natural.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And does she call you Grandpa Sam? That would be so refreshing to hear. My Grandson is Lincoln Samuel, so I think he has a very strong name and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

just be yourself dancer - most children see through people eventually - people trying to be what they are not - being real is the best way.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> I would not have minded it Sam, however my daughter and her boyfriend's mother wanted her to be the only Grandma. A woman that really takes spoiling a kid rotten to the highest limit. My daughter and the father of her first two kids are now apart however she is now having to deal with all the garbage this Grandmother does to her children. She spoils Brooklyn and backs off of Lincoln. I went to a baby shower for Brooklyn when she was 3 months old It was the first chance I got to see my granddaughter. It was the last night of being with her and I let everyone else, including the other grandmother hold the baby. At the end of the night, I asked one of the girls if I could hold her as I would not see her again for a long time. She announced to everyone she was going to let Grandma hold Brooklyn now and the other grandmother stood in between us both and was going to take her. The other girl, thankfully said, well I meant Carley's Mom as she will not see the baby for awhile again. The other grandmother kind of backed off embarrassed at that point. She will tell Brooklyn, after my daughter and ex boyfriend had told her she could not have any candy, that she was to come back when her parents were not looking and she would give her some. IMHO she is a rotten Grandmother. Now the new boyfriend's parents, spoil the kids also. Not the same way but they buy them very nice gifts I cannot afford. Hopefully they will still treat them the same once the new baby arrives (their blood grandchild) I always fear that I will be the least favorite grandmother, as I love my grandchildren to pieces but I do not put up with nonsense either. And they do not know me that well as I live so far away.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i missing something here - both grandmas can't both be called grandma? my grandchildren call both sets of parents grandma and grandpa.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter asked me what I was wanting to be called. Her boyfriend's mother insisted she was going to be Grandma, which was the term we used in our family. So I was not to be "Grandma". I thought Nanny might be ok, but did not really like it and neither did my daughter so she decided I could be "Nana" Yuck!!!! Hated it. But when Brookly got old enough to start talking, she called me Banana, and that is when I jumped in and said "YES" That is what I want to be known as until the day I die. So Banana it is and both Grandchildren call me that now....
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I like that Gwen. Gigi was what my mother was designated with for her great grandchildren. .



Gweniepooh said:


> What a delightful story! I would have liked grandma but since SIL at the time his mother was very ill (since passed away) and I let her choose first...yep she took grandma. Couldn't be Nana since that was my mom and wasn't particularly fond of granny so...I am Gigi. I know lots use that for great grandma...I told them it would stand for grandma gwen.
> 
> quote=Sq_Dancer]My daughter asked me what I was wanting to be called. Her boyfriend's mother insisted she was going to be Grandma, which was the term we used in our family. So I was not to be "Grandma". I thought Nanny might be ok, but did not really like it and neither did my daughter so she decided I could be "Nana" Yuck!!!! Hated it. But when Brookly got old enough to start talking, she called me Banana, and that is when I jumped in and said "YES" That is what I want to be known as until the day I die. So Banana it is and both Grandchildren call me that now....
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> I wonder how many of us there is in KTP. Could you imagine us all going at the same time? Hope Sam has lots and lots of room there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness missed one day and had 20+ pages to scan through.
> Loved the pictures of family 5mm and Marianne. Handsome sons and beautiful moms (including you Marianne!)
> 
> The animal pictures from Linda were awesome. I had never seen some of those bird species and they were so vibrant. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> To those with ailing spouses you and yours are in my prayers. How stressful to have to wait for results.
> 
> Yesterday took DD back to campus. Don't know what was going on but I slept almost the entire trip back (thank goodness I wasn't driving LOL) then went straight to bed when we got home at 5:30 pm and didn't get up until 7 this morning. I was exhausted but feel VERY rested now.
> 
> Like the idea of heading to Sam's in June. Let's see, Marianne in her camper, Dancer & her beau, I have a very large tent that sleeps 8-10 if anyone wants to share....wouldn't that just be a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> would make a lovely mid-winter break for us in the South!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

OK, put me in the camper please. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Sam. I cannot be anyone else and refuse to be any other way. I bring them crafts to do and sit and do that with them. They seem to enjoy that quite a bit. And I seem to be given the chore of babysitting whenever I get out there. I love them so it is fun. However, now they do not seem to have room for me to stay with them. I still get to go over and babysit, but no room for me to stay. I would be happy sleeping on the couch, but new boyfriend is not comfortable with others staying there. I am not figuring at this time, to even go for the birth this time as I have no where to stay.



thewren said:


> just be yourself dancer - most children see through people eventually - people trying to be what they are not - being real is the best way.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I can see I am going to be learning to Crochet in the New Year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luke (I'm desensitizing myself here, also watching Star Wars) was an alcoholic and a drug addict. Mostly vodka and cocaine, but would drink/take anything handy. I remember one incident where he went psycho on Immodium, of all things. Not violent that time, but really raving. Never used a weapon. He also turned out to be a pedophile. Had more of an interest in my daughters than in me. He never touched them, they lived with my mother after Luke and I married so that they could continue at the same school. I would have left anyway, but when I found an icky, stuck-together, pack of photos of my girls and their friends (not porno) hidden in the bathroom, I was outta there that same day. The girls still don't know that about him, and don't need to.
> 
> Whew! too much wine, forgive me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Nothing to forgive, you vent here any time you like, we're here to listen. You certainly did the right thing getting out when you did.
Click to expand...

Ceili, so glad you are out of that and that your girls were never hurt. You are wise not to tell them things they don't need to know now that he is GONE. You aren't the one that needs forgiving...HE is. Sending you love and there are so many of us on here that have suffered from abuse. I know knitting is therapy on a stick, but so are your knitting friends.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Crocheted Wreath Afghan http://purplekittyyarns.com/afghan-patterns/wt1042/crochet-wreaths-afghan-pattern


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Angora. Sometimes healing the mind takes time and it does happen most of all because of the love and support of great friends like you. Hugs to all my KTP folk!
> ((((((())))))))0


Yes, we have a world wide network of knitters for support. It is wonderful.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Dusty Snowflake Crocheted Afghan http://purplekittyyarns.com/afghan-patterns/wr2020/dusty-snowflake-throw-pattern


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> I just love you people so much. Would love to see you all come in a march on this place. LOL Better yet, would just love you all to come and visit. Oh how great that would be. Seeing as my outdoor space is small,, we can go to a nice park, there are many around here, and get one of those nice long covered table areas and BBQ and have a great time. Summer is great here as there seems to be different Festivals every weekend here. I sometimes walk along the bay walkway and take a blanket with me and some pop and sandwich and my dog and lay and listen to the music on the beach. Hey, this last Summer was taking Frodo for a walk down there and sat watching a fountain when I was approached by the local Cable Company to see if they could use my dog in a little film strip advertising that Summer was coming with all the Festivals etc. Frodo became a TV star, just like that. Oh I was so proud of him LOL But honesty, wouldn't it be fun?


That is amazing Dancer that your dog was chosen with you even being new to the area. I remember your photo of Frodo and he is so cute and now a star to boot. Have people ever recognized him when you were out for a walk?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

No, but that is ok. I was still in the shelter when that happened and my animals were being cared for by a local veterinarian clinic. I took him out for walks almost every day. When I took him back, I told them I would get his paw print for them to hang on their wall. LOL They laughed to be so honored to have a famous pooch in their midst. 
He is here snoring on my bed at the moment. 



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love you people so much. Would love to see you all come in a march on this place. LOL Better yet, would just love you all to come and visit. Oh how great that would be. Seeing as my outdoor space is small,, we can go to a nice park, there are many around here, and get one of those nice long covered table areas and BBQ and have a great time. Summer is great here as there seems to be different Festivals every weekend here. I sometimes walk along the bay walkway and take a blanket with me and some pop and sandwich and my dog and lay and listen to the music on the beach. Hey, this last Summer was taking Frodo for a walk down there and sat watching a fountain when I was approached by the local Cable Company to see if they could use my dog in a little film strip advertising that Summer was coming with all the Festivals etc. Frodo became a TV star, just like that. Oh I was so proud of him LOL But honesty, wouldn't it be fun?
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing Dancer that your dog was chosen with you even being new to the area. I remember your photo of Frodo and he is so cute and now a star to boot. Have people ever recognized him when you were out for a walk?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ask4j said:


> FYI - Has anyone noticed in their postings those blue high-lighted words that if your mouse accidentally passed over it an ad pops up? Or is it my browser that is doing that? I have Firefox with a recent update.
> 
> These words were found on the last few pages: Puppies (Sam's post), baby things, win, cable company. Very annoying. On another topic I was posting something and this happened so I went back and put spaces into the word so it wouldn't happen.


I don't have that yet and I say yet. I'm sure with the next update I will too. Those ads are getting in everywhere. At least I think Ravelry's ads are a little more connected with knitting, but somehow I came here and stayed. It is annoying though. The ones I hate are the dating ones and KP Admin., I am not interested in dating girls either. Ok, so just remember since people have already answered this that our KTP has a time warp and I'm joining in the present when it is already the past. :lol: :lol: Just think of Einstein and time travel. Hey we are pretty smart and figured out how to do time travel on here. I'm in the past sending a reply to you in my future but your present. :shock: Anyway, I did go in and check and I didn't have pop-ups checked so I checked it and maybe now some of those really annoying ones won't come up. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> I can see I am going to be learning to Crochet in the New Year.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And the world is your oyster!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - Has anyone noticed in their postings those blue high-lighted words that if your mouse accidentally passed over it an ad pops up? Or is it my browser that is doing that? I have Firefox with a recent update.
> 
> These words were found on the last few pages: Puppies (Sam's post), baby things, win, cable company. Very annoying. On another topic I was posting something and this happened so I went back and put spaces into the word so it wouldn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that yet and I say yet. I'm sure with the next update I will too. Those ads are getting in everywhere. At least I think Ravelry's ads are a little more connected with knitting, but somehow I came here and stayed. It is annoying though. The ones I hate are the dating ones and KP Admin., I am not interested in dating girls either.
Click to expand...

Does this mean we cant have a girls' night out? Girls have so much to offer! and more than we ever dreamed possible all those many years ago!! ahhaha :lol:  :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thought it would be good if a fuse blew or what have you. They seem to keep blowing fuses and bothering me. However, they used the last fuse now and told her to contact the landlord about it and she did not. I just want my key back. Do not need them in here if I am not here.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been making angels today and will get back at them, but am taking a break right now. Upstairs left heat turned up so it was 80 and I turned the furnace off for a little while but have it back on again. They have been gone all day. They do this, turn heat up or down and I either freeze or boil. Then they go out for the day. I gave them a key to my place in case the furnace, or the hot water tank or the fuses need attending to but am going to ask for it back. They can call the landlord if they need any help here.
> 
> 
> 
> Too right they can call the landlord! You dont want them having a key and accessing your place if you are not there. (I guess I have a right to be suspicious of people.) :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if they keep on blowing fuses, then they have too many things that are drawing power at one time. They need to go to energy saving light bulbs, and not use as many appliances at one time, or not plug in so many things into their outlets. If you let them keep the key, you will find that they will be down cooking on your stove, and using your computer, and using your microwave, etc. :? (Then we will need to have another KTP folk come to Jesus discussion with them......)
Click to expand...

Ask if she has one of those hair curlers with turbo or extra heat. They always blow fuses too along with all the things mentioned above. Hair dryer and curling iron do it at my mom's and can't even use them in the bathroom at her place. Have to use them at a regular outlet.


----------



## Marianne818

KateB said:


> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!


Oh Kate, such a precious angel you have there. They do recommend to keep the warning labels on the car seats, in case someone does not know proper use. I have hopes that once the car started moving the crying stopped. I have taken my boys riding at night just to get them to sleep, I could have rocked them all night, but a short ride in the car usually did the trick for me. Too often though I faced that type of face when I opened the door to slip them back into bed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Info on deleting SmartShopper. http://www.ehow.com/how_7550637_remove-smart-shopper.html


I don't see anything called control panel. I have a Mac. Is that why? OK, I see there is no control panel on a Mac. I will have to go into system preferences I think. Not sure if it is Mac system preferences or Firefox/Safari preferences?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am not familiar with Mac's. Could be but then I thought that Mac's were immune to all these things.  I will have a look online and see what it says for Mac's.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Info on deleting SmartShopper. http://www.ehow.com/how_7550637_remove-smart-shopper.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything called control panel. I have a Mac. Is that why?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Redkimba said:


> Checking in real quick before dinner's ready. I've been out all afternoon in search of a new coat. I shrank out of the old one (weight-loss). I finally found one at Burlington Coat Factory.
> 
> I got my walk in. I decided to have fun at the Macy's by walking through there with a couple of folding sawhorses that I had bought at Sears. The looks were priceless.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Kudos to you for shrinking and for finding a new coat. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.


What a handsome young man 5. You must be so proud that if you were wearing any buttons, you are now looking for them.


----------



## NanaCaren

When I bought my MAC I was told they are immune, it took me all of two days to crash it. Had to call the hot line for help. The teens still give me a hard time about it.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I am not familiar with Mac's. Could be but then I thought that Mac's were immune to all these things.  I will have a look online and see what it says for Mac's.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Info on deleting SmartShopper. http://www.ehow.com/how_7550637_remove-smart-shopper.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything called control panel. I have a Mac. Is that why?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I wonder if this will help you Angora. http://techtips.salon.com/remove-pop-up-ads-mac-520.html


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> When I bought my MAC I was told they are immune, it took me all of two days to crash it. Had to call the hot line for help. The teens still give me a hard time about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with Mac's. Could be but then I thought that Mac's were immune to all these things.  I will have a look online and see what it says for Mac's.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Info on deleting SmartShopper. http://www.ehow.com/how_7550637_remove-smart-shopper.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything called control panel. I have a Mac. Is that why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> another case where I was keeping quiet!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


Everyone looks wonderful Marianne in spite of medications, all night driving, etc. How happy you all look. :thumbup: Beautiful family. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> I got Luke this year when I'd just turned 60. Here's one last photo taken when he was only one day old. I knitted the teddy for him and had to frantically knit his name to sew onto his jumper before we first visited!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> another case where I was keeping quiet!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you know by now I can't keep my mouth shut!! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Same here Kate. 



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam


Oh Sam, those are such cutie pies. The expression in the eyes and the one with the big pink kiss for all of us. Just too cute. Hmmmm, are you going to potty train them?? Just kidding. I think I know the answer to that one.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> I got Luke this year when I'd just turned 60. Here's one last photo taken when he was only one day old. I knitted the teddy for him and had to frantically knit his name to sew onto his jumper before we first visited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all the rage now to wait- possessions first!
> I love the Teddy- one of how many now that you have made?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

He is one of those little angels.



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> I got Luke this year when I'd just turned 60. Here's one last photo taken when he was only one day old. I knitted the teddy for him and had to frantically knit his name to sew onto his jumper before we first visited!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> What a handsome young man 5. You must be so proud that if you were wearing any buttons, you are now looking for them.
Click to expand...

hahah, the buttons popped long ago! ahaha

:lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, my thoughts and prayers are with you, it took me several years to completely adjust to life without living in fear. Truly, I just found joy in life 3 years ago when I retired with a permanent disability. I at times will still be watching my back, have a feeling that I'm being watched but I know that it is just old fears and there is nothing to worry about any longer. I'm hoping and praying that you will find joy and happiness now that you are free of him.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> M.
> 
> Oh yeah.. I STILL haven't figured out that dang gusset, I'll pack it in the camper for the trip in June, let you have a hands on teaching lesson, how does that sound??? :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan of action to me!!! Thank you for your hugs, loves, and prayers. Yes, at times I still look over my shoulder and find myself trying to decide what I need to do so he doesn't get angry with me. A loosing battle I will finally win when I stop looking over my shoulder! Rocks and hard places are not such good places to hang out, and they exist in your minds long after the real threats are gone and not being said anymore. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My not doing the dishes right after a meal was one of my ex's triggers. Now, 15 years after getting out, I still sometimes have to force myself to let them go for a while. I live by myself (isn't that wonderful after an abusive relationship?) and have no one to answer to, but sometimes I still catch myself thinking "Oh, no! Luke's gonna kill me!" Ain't happening, though. He has no idea where I am. Ah, sweet freedom!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although I have chosen, not to be on my own, I can understand that fear, the after dinner wash up was one of the ex's trigger points- I used to have nightmares about sharp knives. Good to hear from you Ceili!
Click to expand...

I am so glad that all of my KTP friends who suffered from abuse are here and alive to tell about it. Having nightmares and flash backs sounds like the after effects of war. Even brainwashing with the verbal and psychological abuse. Here's to your safety, healing and New Starts. Hugs and love to you all.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> I got Luke this year when I'd just turned 60. Here's one last photo taken when he was only one day old. I knitted the teddy for him and had to frantically knit his name to sew onto his jumper before we first visited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all the rage now to wait- possessions first!
> I love the Teddy- one of how many now that you have made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've stopped making them for the moment, but I think I've made about 12. Only got one left, the others have all gone to new homes. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Isn't that the truth. Maybe they know something we didn't. I can remember having Early Matrimonial Furniture when I got married. Now we live together, buy the house, have the kids and then, if we are lucky, get married.



Lurker 2 said:


> it is all the rage now to wait- possessions first!
> I love the Teddy- one of how many now that you have made?


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail. sam
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And one drop at a time! (sorry Sam, but this is too funny! :? ) :lol:
> Kate, we need our heads banged together as this means the same thing to me! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> What a handsome young man 5. You must be so proud that if you were wearing any buttons, you are now looking for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahah, the buttons popped long ago! ahaha
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Not surprised, good looking boy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> great picture five - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, I just got sent this photo. My son and his gf were taking a walk down by Trout Lake, Vancover and snapped this picture. Thought I would share it. My son lives a block away from Trout Lake Park. :-D
> I have another blizzard that blew in 20 minutes ago. hmmm, must be winter...... :wink:
Click to expand...

How thoughtful of your son 5. Nice that he is thinking of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, my thoughts and prayers are with you, it took me several years to completely adjust to life without living in fear. Truly, I just found joy in life 3 years ago when I retired with a permanent disability. I at times will still be watching my back, have a feeling that I'm being watched but I know that it is just old fears and there is nothing to worry about any longer. I'm hoping and praying that you will find joy and happiness now that you are free of him.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers.. M.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan of action to me!!! Thank you for your hugs, loves, and prayers. Yes, at times I still look over my shoulder and find myself trying to decide what I need to do so he doesn't get angry with me. A loosing battle I will finally win when I stop looking over my shoulder! Rocks and hard places are not such good places to hang out, and they exist in your minds long after the real threats are gone and not being said anymore. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My not doing the dishes right after a meal was one of my ex's triggers. Now, 15 years after getting out, I still sometimes have to force myself to let them go for a while. I live by myself (isn't that wonderful after an abusive relationship?) and have no one to answer to, but sometimes I still catch myself thinking "Oh, no! Luke's gonna kill me!" Ain't happening, though. He has no idea where I am. Ah, sweet freedom!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although I have chosen, not to be on my own, I can understand that fear, the after dinner wash up was one of the ex's trigger points- I used to have nightmares about sharp knives. Good to hear from you Ceili!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad that all of my KTP friends who suffered from abuse are here and alive to tell about it. Having nightmares and flash backs sounds like the after effects of war. Even brainwashing with the verbal and psychological abuse. Here's to your safety, healing and New Starts. Hugs and love to you all.
Click to expand...

 Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Joe P said:


> I skipped from page 4 to 41 as I have just a few minutes to correspond. I had to rake over 10 bags of leaves today in 80 degree heat but I worked up a sweat and maybe I will lose some of this tonage(sp). I have had to be with Mother most of the weekend spending last night with her. She needed me, I had to shower quickly Saturday morning and rush to her and we spent much of the day just doing her breathing treatments slowly and carefully not to over do and I fed her slowly and we talked and watched her programs and I let her sleep often me being there with her. I worry and that exhausts me but I am up early all week going out in the yard while the weather is bareable for me to do work. I had to let my Jesse go as he is so sick and really can't consider doing the work and I understand and he does and hopefully he will feel better for himself.
> 
> Y'all have a great week. I keep saying I will try to keep up but it is hard. love y'all. joe p.


Was Jessie the helper for your mother?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our kids called their grandparents Grandma and Grandpa and if we referred to them in conversation, then we would add the last name to avoid confusion. But, then one set of grandparents were here and the other set was in IA or FL depending on time of year. I think it's just a personal preference. I called my in-law's Mom & Dad because they were always here and it seemed natural to me.....our SILs and DIL call us by our first names which is a carryover from when they were dating (which were very long relationships) so the names stuck.



thewren said:


> am i missing something here - both grandmas can't both be called grandma? my grandchildren call both sets of parents grandma and grandpa.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter asked me what I was wanting to be called. Her boyfriend's mother insisted she was going to be Grandma, which was the term we used in our family. So I was not to be "Grandma". I thought Nanny might be ok, but did not really like it and neither did my daughter so she decided I could be "Nana" Yuck!!!! Hated it. But when Brookly got old enough to start talking, she called me Banana, and that is when I jumped in and said "YES" That is what I want to be known as until the day I die. So Banana it is and both Grandchildren call me that now....
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> poledra - it is so good to hear from you - we missed your presence - sounds like you have a lot on your plate right now - hope by the first of the year things will slow down for you a little. stop by as you can - we will be looking for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm here, for a little bit at least. I've got a lot of pages to go through to get caught up so if I miss anything, please know that it's not intentional.
> We've been going to Colorado about once a week for doctor appointments for my Stepmother, her vitamin d is starting to come up at least and she started taking chia seeds everyday and her pain has been much less, but her 22 yr old Chinese Crested dog gave her a greenstick fracture in her left leg, it's stable so they don't want to cast it if they don't have to, but it is a bit painful from time to time. He jumped off the back of the recliner as she was coming in front of it and the footstool part popped out just then and hit her in the leg. She is also going to have the gastric bypass surgery after the new year so is seeing docs in Colorado for that, they are going to schedual the appointments together though after the one this Friday so that we won't have to make so many trips. It is fun to go shopping while we are there.
> Well, DH's last day of work was yesterday, he starts school for his CDL tomorrow and that's a 3 week class, then if he doesn't find a job driving truck right away or if he wants to wait until spring to find one, the Factory said they'd hire him right back with no problem, so it's a nice stress free process so far.
> I'm working on Christmas presents, sweaters for the kids. We had a big craft bazaar yesterday and it was awesome, got some gifts there, hand made soaps and earrings and things.
> Oh, in the Sphynx adventures, she had to make an emergency trip to the vet on Friday, she found the DH's fishing rod up in the top reaches of the shed that is attached to the garage and somehow knocked it down then preceded to get a fish hook stuck in her leg. it was a quick job for the vet and she's just fine, even likes her antibiotics that she has to take. lol...What an animal.  Poor Bruno is sooo quiet by comparison.
> Well, I think that pretty much wraps up the chaos in my life right now, so I'll go try to get a couple pages in before bed.
> Love you all so much and have missed you like crazy.
Click to expand...

Hope all goes well for your mom with her leg, surgery, and your DH with his work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Southern Gal said:


> been tryin to catch up, wow i am amazed, proud and in awe of you strong women. i never was around that life style, never saw it in our home growing up, don't have it now, bj is a big loving bear, he hasn't a mean bone in his body, but i did see it in my late girlfriends marriage, for 25 yrs HE put her through hell. we 3 girlfriends tried so hard toward the end to get her to leave. just couldn't see herself making it on her own. sad, sad, i feel, he beat her down mentally. when he finally walked out, she lived maybe 3 months. she just gave up.
> Dancer your story brought tears, we should all take the lesson from it.
> 5mm... your son is a hottie.so since i am almost 60, guess that makes me a cougar??
> Marianne, what a great family picture. your a handsome group. i see a lot of family resemblance.
> Sam love those pups, i am drawn to the grayish one, what faces, i can smell puppy breath, its the best.
> today after church, i went to N. home, mom was there, she had lunch there with dad, we watched a movie with dad and i fixed up his snack basket again, raisens seem to be the thing this week. mom helped him get a closer shave. GGS filled his feeder up. i am gonna change his pole out for one that will hole 2 feeders, and put one of sunflowre seeds and then also hang a suet feeder. dad has a touch of pneumonia in one lung, so starting on antibiotics. i took mom home then. i hope to see dad tomorrow, but its pretty busy. so 2 neices will have to fill in. this morn, i got called to the ER sister was there, coughing up blood. checked her out and decided since her hemoglobin was good, it was from a sinus infection, so once we left there, i did get to church and SSchool. i was so pooped out when i got in that i skipped church tonight.
> i need to make more candy tomorrow, after my Tai Chi class in the morning. ok, i am so pooped out, gonna go to bed early for me. nite all.


Sounds like life is throwing a little too much at you right now. Hope you can stay healthy and please take some "you" time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Drifted off to sleep this afternoon. Can't wait to get a CPAP machine so maybe I won't be so tired. Now it is almost 1:00 and I am still up. Feeling sleepy, so this will be my good-night to everyone. May we all have a better tomorrow!


Hope that does the job Pammie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Really should make quite a difference.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> That was me Angora and thank you. I will check into it.
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was asking about a Feather and Fan pattern and how to get it to look the same at both ends. I found this on KP and both ends look the same:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120603-1.html
> 
> Perhaps you could contact the poster if still interested in this as it looks like they accomplished it :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Gwennie, turns out I was wrong, but there is a finish to it that looks nicer anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not a problem Angora. The way my knitting today has turned out I probably won't start anything new right now. Have been working on a cowl for step DD. Had to cast on 256. Did that 4 times before I THOUGHT I had them straight and not twisted. Have been knitting away pleased as punch only to discover (now about 20 rows in that *&^%%$ they ARE twisted so....instantly have decided to call it a mobias cowl. Just can not face frogging it and COing it again. She will never no the difference. I am naughty!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Not a problem Angora. The way my knitting today has turned out I probably won't start anything new right now. Have been working on a cowl for step DD. Had to cast on 256. Did that 4 times before I THOUGHT I had them straight and not twisted. Have been knitting away pleased as punch only to discover (now about 20 rows in that *&^%%$ they ARE twisted so....instantly have decided to call it a mobias cowl. Just can not face frogging it and COing it again. She will never no the difference. I am naughty!


Mobius cowls are very fashionable!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Love the way you think Gwen.



Gweniepooh said:


> Not a problem Angora. The way my knitting today has turned out I probably won't start anything new right now. Have been working on a cowl for step DD. Had to cast on 256. Did that 4 times before I THOUGHT I had them straight and not twisted. Have been knitting away pleased as punch only to discover (now about 20 rows in that *&^%%$ they ARE twisted so....instantly have decided to call it a mobias cowl. Just can not face frogging it and COing it again. She will never no the difference. I am naughty!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, my thoughts and prayers are with you, it took me several years to completely adjust to life without living in fear. Truly, I just found joy in life 3 years ago when I retired with a permanent disability. I at times will still be watching my back, have a feeling that I'm being watched but I know that it is just old fears and there is nothing to worry about any longer. I'm hoping and praying that you will find joy and happiness now that you are free of him.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers.. M.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan of action to me!!! Thank you for your hugs, loves, and prayers. Yes, at times I still look over my shoulder and find myself trying to decide what I need to do so he doesn't get angry with me. A loosing battle I will finally win when I stop looking over my shoulder! Rocks and hard places are not such good places to hang out, and they exist in your minds long after the real threats are gone and not being said anymore. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My not doing the dishes right after a meal was one of my ex's triggers. Now, 15 years after getting out, I still sometimes have to force myself to let them go for a while. I live by myself (isn't that wonderful after an abusive relationship?) and have no one to answer to, but sometimes I still catch myself thinking "Oh, no! Luke's gonna kill me!" Ain't happening, though. He has no idea where I am. Ah, sweet freedom!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although I have chosen, not to be on my own, I can understand that fear, the after dinner wash up was one of the ex's trigger points- I used to have nightmares about sharp knives. Good to hear from you Ceili!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad that all of my KTP friends who suffered from abuse are here and alive to tell about it. Having nightmares and flash backs sounds like the after effects of war. Even brainwashing with the verbal and psychological abuse. Here's to your safety, healing and New Starts. Hugs and love to you all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
Click to expand...

Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well my doorbell rang and guess who was there? My landlord. He had come all the way from Toronto to bring me a couple of resetable fuses. So now if she blows the circuit again, I just have to push the button back in.  Told him where I am leaving my car and he could see how my area is cleaned and theirs is not. He said that he had asked her why here area was not done and she told him that her mother was bringing over a snow shovel for them. I told him that the shovel that was there was for the house. I just wanted it kept down towards my area so no one would see it and walk off with it. He went and cleaned out the rest of the driveway. and he was going to tell her that the shovel belonged to the house and that they could use it. And to leave it down towards the back so no one walked off with it. Let us see if they will do this. Time will tell. 
Also, she did bring me back my key so she will not be able to get in any longer if I am not in. She will just have to wait like she makes me wait for heat.


----------



## Pontuf

Dancer I have a brand new hardcover book called Crocheting School I was going to sell on KP but if you would like it I would be happy to give it to you. It's very easy to understand. I was going to try to learn to crochet but I just can't get the hang of it. If you would like it, just pm me and I am happy to ship it to you, no charge, an early Christmas gift.

pontuf



Sq_Dancer said:


> I can see I am going to be learning to Crochet in the New Year.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Well my doorbell rang and guess who was there? My landlord. He had come all the way from Toronto to bring me a couple of resetable fuses. So now if she blows the circuit again, I just have to push the button back in.  Told him where I am leaving my car and he could see how my area is cleaned and theirs is not. He said that he had asked her why here area was not done and she told him that her mother was bringing over a snow shovel for them. I told him that the shovel that was there was for the house. I just wanted it kept down towards my area so no one would see it and walk off with it. He went and cleaned out the rest of the driveway. and he was going to tell her that the shovel belonged to the house and that they could use it. And to leave it down towards the back so no one walked off with it. Let us see if they will do this. Time will tell.
> Also, she did bring me back my key so she will not be able to get in any longer if I am not in. She will just have to wait like she makes me wait for heat.


And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped from page 4 to 41 as I have just a few minutes to correspond. I had to rake over 10 bags of leaves today in 80 degree heat but I worked up a sweat and maybe I will lose some of this tonage(sp). I have had to be with Mother most of the weekend spending last night with her. She needed me, I had to shower quickly Saturday morning and rush to her and we spent much of the day just doing her breathing treatments slowly and carefully not to over do and I fed her slowly and we talked and watched her programs and I let her sleep often me being there with her. I worry and that exhausts me but I am up early all week going out in the yard while the weather is bareable for me to do work. I had to let my Jesse go as he is so sick and really can't consider doing the work and I understand and he does and hopefully he will feel better for himself.
> 
> Y'all have a great week. I keep saying I will try to keep up but it is hard. love y'all. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> Was Jessie the helper for your mother?
Click to expand...

I believe Jessie's wife is Joe's mothers care worker. But Jesse helps out around Joe's place. Joe has so much to do. Sounds like Joe needs lots of prayers for himself and for his mother. Not easy to be talking care of someone 24/7 like he does on the weekends. Seems like this is the situation here as I understand it from what Joe posted. I am glad the Thanksgiving dinner went well for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here's what I've been working on. The sweater didn't look right so I decided to do a trim. LYS ladies helped me find this fun ribbon yarn on sale and since the ribbons are coming off of what is no bigger than a thread they had me do it with a stretchy yarn that was also on sale. Still didn't like the closing of the jacket, so for the first time I did a separate trim and wove it on. Love those first times when I have learned something new.

The scarf is my experiment with Latvian twist and knitting different size yarns on the one size needles. It's working out great and I love it even though I am only doing stockinette and garter stitch it is looking beautiful. It is the beauty of the yarn, not my knitting. I showed this before and Sam had wondered what the Latvian twist would be like if I included more rows in it so after knitting longer I did it again and I love it. While I was working on it at the hairdresser's two people wanted to buy it. Yikes, it's just an experiment and I don't have any more of the yarn. Think it was from two ladies in Chagrin Falls Ohio who have an alpaca farm and hand dye their own yarns and I believe they may even spin them. I got it locally here, the owner said she got it from Ohio. This shop is no longer open. I got this yarn on sale too, but might have to pay full price if I buy more. Anyway, I love experimenting now and although it is a long way from Sorlenna, or Designer, I must admit to the fantasy of someday designing. Anyway I could sell it and not worry about someone else saying I can't. Now to find the yarn and the time.

Forgot...This is also my first top down all one piece sweater.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You never know 5mm. I turn it off when it is too hot now, as of yesterday and when it is too cold, I turn on my electric heaters, since I am not paying the electric bill. My landlord is so suprised at how cozy my suite is. It was a real mess when I moved in. And because of the hurry he is in to rent and does not carefully check people out, and he is so slack on doing things he should be doing, and therefore he has not had decent tenants either (have heard from the neighbours) the place was really a mess. He knows I keep it tidy and clean. I have put down new tiling and have painted the whole suite. And I have decent furniture. He can see I am worth keeping. Now if he would stop being an airhead and stand up for me a little, things would be just fine. He saw what I had done to the hole in my wall for the fuse box area with the curtains and liked that too. 
I had to jump on him when he was taking the previous tenants word on letting a sex addict move in upstairs. He was going to let her in there with her two grown boys (all three of them smoked pot and were unemployed) and large dog and all the men marching past my entranceway to come "visit" her nightly. I managed to miss that mess.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my doorbell rang and guess who was there? My landlord. He had come all the way from Toronto to bring me a couple of resetable fuses. So now if she blows the circuit again, I just have to push the button back in.  Told him where I am leaving my car and he could see how my area is cleaned and theirs is not. He said that he had asked her why here area was not done and she told him that her mother was bringing over a snow shovel for them. I told him that the shovel that was there was for the house. I just wanted it kept down towards my area so no one would see it and walk off with it. He went and cleaned out the rest of the driveway. and he was going to tell her that the shovel belonged to the house and that they could use it. And to leave it down towards the back so no one walked off with it. Let us see if they will do this. Time will tell.
> Also, she did bring me back my key so she will not be able to get in any longer if I am not in. She will just have to wait like she makes me wait for heat.
> 
> 
> 
> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

OMG !!!! These are ADORABLE! and so beautiful!

pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Here's what I've been working on. The sweater didn't look right so I decided to do a trim. LYS ladies helped me find this fun ribbon yarn on sale and since the ribbons are coming off of what is no bigger than a thread they had me do it with a stretchy yarn that was also on sale. Still didn't like the closing of the jacket, so for the first time I did a separate trim and wove it on. Love those first times when I have learned something new.
> 
> The scarf is my experiment with Latvian twist and knitting different size yarns on the one size needles. It's working out great and I love it even though I am only doing stockinette and garter stitch it is looking beautiful. It is the beauty of the yarn, not my knitting. I showed this before and Sam had wondered what the Latvian twist would be like if I included more rows in it so after knitting longer I did it again and I love it. While I was working on it at the hairdresser's two people wanted to buy it. Yikes, it's just an experiment and I don't have any more of the yarn. Think it was from two ladies in Chagrin Falls Ohio who have an alpaca farm and hand dye their own yarns and I believe they may even spin them. I got it locally here, the owner said she got it from Ohio. This shop is no longer open. I got this yarn on sale too, but might have to pay full price if I buy more. Anyway, I love experimenting now and although it is a long way from Sorlenna, or Designer, I must admit to the fantasy of someday designing. Anyway I could sell it and not worry about someone else saying I can't. Now to find the yarn and the time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The sweater is adorable! Love that ribbony yarn.


Angora1 said:


> Here's what I've been working on. The sweater didn't look right so I decided to do a trim. LYS ladies helped me find this fun ribbon yarn on sale and since the ribbons are coming off of what is no bigger than a thread they had me do it with a stretchy yarn that was also on sale. Still didn't like the closing of the jacket, so for the first time I did a separate trim and wove it on. Love those first times when I have learned something new.
> 
> The scarf is my experiment with Latvian twist and knitting different size yarns on the one size needles. It's working out great and I love it even though I am only doing stockinette and garter stitch it is looking beautiful. It is the beauty of the yarn, not my knitting. I showed this before and Sam had wondered what the Latvian twist would be like if I included more rows in it so after knitting longer I did it again and I love it. While I was working on it at the hairdresser's two people wanted to buy it. Yikes, it's just an experiment and I don't have any more of the yarn. Think it was from two ladies in Chagrin Falls Ohio who have an alpaca farm and hand dye their own yarns and I believe they may even spin them. I got it locally here, the owner said she got it from Ohio. This shop is no longer open. I got this yarn on sale too, but might have to pay full price if I buy more. Anyway, I love experimenting now and although it is a long way from Sorlenna, or Designer, I must admit to the fantasy of someday designing. Anyway I could sell it and not worry about someone else saying I can't. Now to find the yarn and the time.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Lovely. You do good work and love the trim.



Angora1 said:


> Here's what I've been working on. The sweater didn't look right so I decided to do a trim. LYS ladies helped me find this fun ribbon yarn on sale and since the ribbons are coming off of what is no bigger than a thread they had me do it with a stretchy yarn that was also on sale. Still didn't like the closing of the jacket, so for the first time I did a separate trim and wove it on. Love those first times when I have learned something new.
> 
> The scarf is my experiment with Latvian twist and knitting different size yarns on the one size needles. It's working out great and I love it even though I am only doing stockinette and garter stitch it is looking beautiful. It is the beauty of the yarn, not my knitting. I showed this before and Sam had wondered what the Latvian twist would be like if I included more rows in it so after knitting longer I did it again and I love it. While I was working on it at the hairdresser's two people wanted to buy it. Yikes, it's just an experiment and I don't have any more of the yarn. Think it was from two ladies in Chagrin Falls Ohio who have an alpaca farm and hand dye their own yarns and I believe they may even spin them. I got it locally here, the owner said she got it from Ohio. This shop is no longer open. I got this yarn on sale too, but might have to pay full price if I buy more. Anyway, I love experimenting now and although it is a long way from Sorlenna, or Designer, I must admit to the fantasy of someday designing. Anyway I could sell it and not worry about someone else saying I can't. Now to find the yarn and the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped from page 4 to 41 as I have just a few minutes to correspond. I had to rake over 10 bags of leaves today in 80 degree heat but I worked up a sweat and maybe I will lose some of this tonage(sp). I have had to be with Mother most of the weekend spending last night with her. She needed me, I had to shower quickly Saturday morning and rush to her and we spent much of the day just doing her breathing treatments slowly and carefully not to over do and I fed her slowly and we talked and watched her programs and I let her sleep often me being there with her. I worry and that exhausts me but I am up early all week going out in the yard while the weather is bareable for me to do work. I had to let my Jesse go as he is so sick and really can't consider doing the work and I understand and he does and hopefully he will feel better for himself.
> 
> Y'all have a great week. I keep saying I will try to keep up but it is hard. love y'all. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> Was Jessie the helper for your mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Jessie's wife is Joe's mothers care worker. But Jesse helps out around Joe's place. Joe has so much to do. Sounds like Joe needs lots of prayers for himself and for his mother. Not easy to be talking care of someone 24/7 like he does on the weekends. Seems like this is the situation here as I understand it from what Joe posted. I am glad the Thanksgiving dinner went well for him.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry he is losing a good worker.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf, Gwennie, and Dancer...

Thank you so much. I'm just learning so many new things. In my 30 yrs. away from knitting so much has developed. Starting to get used to circular needles. With the internet we can learn techniques from all over the world. Just so exciting. Now I am also taking the occasional course and of course with Knitting Paradise I have all the inspiration and help one could ever need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

There are so many youtube tutorials that I find so helpful. If I do not understand a stitch, I look it up there and follow along with them. It is so awesome. Have you seen the lacy yarn that looks like lace on a garment? I see it so often in some of the work done in the UK. That will be a goal one day to learn that one, 
Dancer



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf, Gwennie, and Dancer...
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm just learning so many new things. In my 30 yrs. away from knitting so much has developed. Starting to get used to circular needles. With the internet we can learn techniques from all over the world. Just so exciting. Now I am also taking the occasional course and of course with Knitting Paradise I have all the inspiration and help one could ever need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
Click to expand...

myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.

The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. They send me into panic attacks. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Not a problem Angora. The way my knitting today has turned out I probably won't start anything new right now. Have been working on a cowl for step DD. Had to cast on 256. Did that 4 times before I THOUGHT I had them straight and not twisted. Have been knitting away pleased as punch only to discover (now about 20 rows in that *&^%%$ they ARE twisted so....instantly have decided to call it a mobias cowl. Just can not face frogging it and COing it again. She will never no the difference. I am naughty!


No, you are innovative and resourceful! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Here's what I've been working on. The sweater didn't look right so I decided to do a trim. LYS ladies helped me find this fun ribbon yarn on sale and since the ribbons are coming off of what is no bigger than a thread they had me do it with a stretchy yarn that was also on sale. Still didn't like the closing of the jacket, so for the first time I did a separate trim and wove it on. Love those first times when I have learned something new.
> 
> The scarf is my experiment with Latvian twist and knitting different size yarns on the one size needles. It's working out great and I love it even though I am only doing stockinette and garter stitch it is looking beautiful. It is the beauty of the yarn, not my knitting. I showed this before and Sam had wondered what the Latvian twist would be like if I included more rows in it so after knitting longer I did it again and I love it. While I was working on it at the hairdresser's two people wanted to buy it. Yikes, it's just an experiment and I don't have any more of the yarn. Think it was from two ladies in Chagrin Falls Ohio who have an alpaca farm and hand dye their own yarns and I believe they may even spin them. I got it locally here, the owner said she got it from Ohio. This shop is no longer open. I got this yarn on sale too, but might have to pay full price if I buy more. Anyway, I love experimenting now and although it is a long way from Sorlenna, or Designer, I must admit to the fantasy of someday designing. Anyway I could sell it and not worry about someone else saying I can't. Now to find the yarn and the time.
> 
> Forgot...This is also my first top down all one piece sweater.


Beautiful work!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.
> 
> The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)
Click to expand...

Horror is not my genre either- my older girl loved a really spooky movie!


----------



## Joe P

I switched to page 57 to let you Know Anthony got a better job closer to home and it is full time and no drug testing which is nice. His spouse and child might be able to move down here from Washington State after the holidays, we got the electric stove, washer and dryer bought and put in today. I got the electric and water turned on today and kept at it all day plus worked with Mother on the phone and trying to help her with the provider. 

This life is so full of pleasures and I hope and pray I can keep up the pace. he he. I am getting older but I seem to have a lot of steam under the white chimney. he he. take care and praise God for this for Anthony. joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

B likes to tease me. I am usually very fine with teasing and it can be fun at times when I know they are just that, but sometimes it does trigger past memories that make me cry. You just never know what can be said that will set off the waterworks. I have discussed this with him and told him that should this happen, it is really nothing he said other than it triggered some past memory of very hurtful things. So he understands this now and is good about it. I still want him to have his fun teasing but as long as he knows when I cannot take it, it is not him. When we are abused psychologically or verbally, can be very much a type of brainwashing. It steals your self esteem and does a lot of damage in parts of your brain. I know I still deal with it. I am not positive we ever truly get over it all. I know B also deals with it. He was also in a few abusive relationships. People do not realize just how many men also have been through this. It makes us gun shy and that is so very sad when you are with a decent person. you want to trust and you want so much to be loved back, and that fear gets in the way so often. I just have to keep getting stronger and I will.



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.
> 
> The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You are so dear Joe. So glad you still have what it takes. I think by keeping active, it keeps us young at mind.



Joe P said:


> I switched to page 57 to let you Know Anthony got a better job closer to home and it is full time and no drug testing which is nice. His spouse and child might be able to move down here from Washington State after the holidays, we got the electric stove, washer and dryer bought and put in today. I got the electric and water turned on today and kept at it all day plus worked with Mother on the phone and trying to help her with the provider.
> 
> This life is so full of pleasures and I hope and pray I can keep up the pace. he he. I am getting older but I seem to have a lot of steam under the white chimney. he he. take care and praise God for this for Anthony. joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And congratulations for Anthony on such good news all round. 



Sq_Dancer said:


> You are so dear Joe. So glad you still have what it takes. I think by keeping active, it keeps us young at mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to page 57 to let you Know Anthony got a better job closer to home and it is full time and no drug testing which is nice. His spouse and child might be able to move down here from Washington State after the holidays, we got the electric stove, washer and dryer bought and put in today. I got the electric and water turned on today and kept at it all day plus worked with Mother on the phone and trying to help her with the provider.
> 
> This life is so full of pleasures and I hope and pray I can keep up the pace. he he. I am getting older but I seem to have a lot of steam under the white chimney. he he. take care and praise God for this for Anthony. joe p.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> There are so many youtube tutorials that I find so helpful. If I do not understand a stitch, I look it up there and follow along with them. It is so awesome. Have you seen the lacy yarn that looks like lace on a garment? I see it so often in some of the work done in the UK. That will be a goal one day to learn that one,
> Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf, Gwennie, and Dancer...
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm just learning so many new things. In my 30 yrs. away from knitting so much has developed. Starting to get used to circular needles. With the internet we can learn techniques from all over the world. Just so exciting. Now I am also taking the occasional course and of course with Knitting Paradise I have all the inspiration and help one could ever need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

No, I haven't seen that but would love to.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem Angora. The way my knitting today has turned out I probably won't start anything new right now. Have been working on a cowl for step DD. Had to cast on 256. Did that 4 times before I THOUGHT I had them straight and not twisted. Have been knitting away pleased as punch only to discover (now about 20 rows in that *&^%%$ they ARE twisted so....instantly have decided to call it a mobias cowl. Just can not face frogging it and COing it again. She will never no the difference. I am naughty!
> 
> 
> 
> Mobius cowls are very fashionable!
Click to expand...

I love the Mobius cowls and want to do one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Want to see a picture when done.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> another case where I was keeping quiet!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my MAC I was told they are immune, it took me all of two days to crash it. Had to call the hot line for help. The teens still give me a hard time about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with Mac's. Could be but then I thought that Mac's were immune to all these things.  I will have a look online and see what it says for Mac's.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Info on deleting SmartShopper. http://www.ehow.com/how_7550637_remove-smart-shopper.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything called control panel. I have a Mac. Is that why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That's funny. I probably don't have that problem and here I am trying to fix it. :x


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I switched to page 57 to let you Know Anthony got a better job closer to home and it is full time and no drug testing which is nice. His spouse and child might be able to move down here from Washington State after the holidays, we got the electric stove, washer and dryer bought and put in today. I got the electric and water turned on today and kept at it all day plus worked with Mother on the phone and trying to help her with the provider.
> 
> This life is so full of pleasures and I hope and pray I can keep up the pace. he he. I am getting older but I seem to have a lot of steam under the white chimney. he he. take care and praise God for this for Anthony. joe p.


This is great news about Anthony! We are definitely happy for you! We worry about you and we send you lots of good energy vibes. Healing prayers for your Mother too. Parents can be wonderful people who enrich our lives so much! hugs and petting for your puppies and cat! hugs for you too! 
:wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker I live in the the SE and we are fine, a lot of the realy bad flooding is in Devon/Cornwall with pockets elsewhere but so far so good here in my little bit of Kent, thanks for asking x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Tessa, and other KTP'ers in the South of England are all OK- I hear the flooding is now serious [BBC says the govt will be there for all in need]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you are OK! it is always hard when merely listening to the telly- that you miss things that have been visual! I gathered a day or so ago that Somerset was quite badly hit!
Click to expand...

Thinking of all in England with flooding and pray everyone will be ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lurker, I have been looking and looking for the gloves. They are so lovely. The cast on look special. What did you do for it? She will feel so special wearing those. I can't imagine doing gloves. Beautiful work. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Page #46 for those who missed them so you don't have to search like I did.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here is a link to a lady that knits with this type of lace. The doll on the right has the lace and it is a special lace made to be knitted into the project. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24605-1.html I have seen it on baby outfits and is so pretty when it is done. I had a set of dolls made by Janet, the lady that made these dolls. The dolls were more than reasonable. I got a ballerina for Brooklyn and a boy doll for Lincoln. She had them made and shipped to me in about 2 weeks I think it was. Just amazing. I was so impressed.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many youtube tutorials that I find so helpful. If I do not understand a stitch, I look it up there and follow along with them. It is so awesome. Have you seen the lacy yarn that looks like lace on a garment? I see it so often in some of the work done in the UK. That will be a goal one day to learn that one,
> Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf, Gwennie, and Dancer...
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm just learning so many new things. In my 30 yrs. away from knitting so much has developed. Starting to get used to circular needles. With the internet we can learn techniques from all over the world. Just so exciting. Now I am also taking the occasional course and of course with Knitting Paradise I have all the inspiration and help one could ever need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't seen that but would love to.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Beautiful work!

Kate

Thanks Kate.


----------



## Pontuf

This is so precious!

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> I got Luke this year when I'd just turned 60. Here's one last photo taken when he was only one day old. I knitted the teddy for him and had to frantically knit his name to sew onto his jumper before we first visited!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> B likes to tease me. I am usually very fine with teasing and it can be fun at times when I know they are just that, but sometimes it does trigger past memories that make me cry. You just never know what can be said that will set off the waterworks. I have discussed this with him and told him that should this happen, it is really nothing he said other than it triggered some past memory of very hurtful things. So he understands this now and is good about it. I still want him to have his fun teasing but as long as he knows when I cannot take it, it is not him. When we are abused psychologically or verbally, can be very much a type of brainwashing. It steals your self esteem and does a lot of damage in parts of your brain. I know I still deal with it. I am not positive we ever truly get over it all. I know B also deals with it. He was also in a few abusive relationships. People do not realize just how many men also have been through this. It makes us gun shy and that is so very sad when you are with a decent person. you want to trust and you want so much to be loved back, and that fear gets in the way so often. I just have to keep getting stronger and I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.
> 
> The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, you will get stronger. Buttons get pushed but then we choose to move on even if those buttons are always there. At least you understand why you react the way you do. You are a survivor as are we all. My abuse was as a child and I am still dealing with it but I am learning my attitude about it makes me victorious if I so choose. Sure, I'll always have the scars and perhaps will never fully understand but I will choose to have a victorious life and through my wisdom gained, help others. So many, too many. I can see your strength Dancer and the strength of all the others speaking up this month. Lurker, 5, Ceili, Marianne and others. I say pressure makes diamonds and we are all sparkling like diamonds now. And if not, those who aren't, you can see our light and that it is possible to heal even if those buttons are still there. Here's to healing and victory over abuse.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Way too many but you are right, we can be a light to the people who have suffered at the hands and mouths of abuse. It does not matter who was the abuser, it is all the same damage and yes we get stronger.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> B likes to tease me. I am usually very fine with teasing and it can be fun at times when I know they are just that, but sometimes it does trigger past memories that make me cry. You just never know what can be said that will set off the waterworks. I have discussed this with him and told him that should this happen, it is really nothing he said other than it triggered some past memory of very hurtful things. So he understands this now and is good about it. I still want him to have his fun teasing but as long as he knows when I cannot take it, it is not him. When we are abused psychologically or verbally, can be very much a type of brainwashing. It steals your self esteem and does a lot of damage in parts of your brain. I know I still deal with it. I am not positive we ever truly get over it all. I know B also deals with it. He was also in a few abusive relationships. People do not realize just how many men also have been through this. It makes us gun shy and that is so very sad when you are with a decent person. you want to trust and you want so much to be loved back, and that fear gets in the way so often. I just have to keep getting stronger and I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.
> 
> The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you will get stronger. Buttons get pushed but then we choose to move on even if those buttons are always there. At least you understand why you react the way you do. You are a survivor as are we all. My abuse was as a child and I am still dealing with it but I am learning my attitude about it makes me victorious if I so choose. Sure, I'll always have the scars and perhaps will never fully understand but I will choose to have a victorious life and through my wisdom gained, help others. So many, too many. I can see your strength Dancer and the strength of all the others speaking up this month. Lurker, 5, Ceili, and others. I say pressure makes diamonds and we are all sparkling like diamonds now. And if not, those who aren't, you can see our light and that it is possible to heal even if those buttons are still there. Here's to healing and victory over abuse.
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

Awwww..he is sooo sweet..Looks like someone is not very happy with his new seat!!! Much happier in his Grandmas arms!!!! Congratulations to you allbabies are our greatest gifts !! Enjoy this time as they grow way to fastI know this time last year my grandson was that bignow he is walking, climbing and jumping on everythinghis Mommy is growing very tired of his businessshe wishes he was slower and less busy !! I just sit back and smile as that is what she was like as a wee one too.. this too shall pass !!!



KateB said:


> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!


----------



## jheiens

Sq_Dancer said:


> My daughter asked me what I was wanting to be called. Her boyfriend's mother insisted she was going to be Grandma, which was the term we used in our family. So I was not to be "Grandma". I thought Nanny might be ok, but did not really like it and neither did my daughter so she decided I could be "Nana" Yuck!!!! Hated it. But when Brookly got old enough to start talking, she called me Banana, and that is when I jumped in and said "YES" That is what I want to be known as until the day I die. So Banana it is and both Grandchildren call me that now....
> 
> Dancer--When I was a child, I had 3 grandmothers who were each called by their last names, i.e., Grandma Sorgea my step-GM, Grandma Simpson maternal GM, and Grandma Watkins paternal GM. Even had a great-aunt who was called by her married name--Aunt Tolley. ( I never knew what her given name actually was.) That last one was a carry-over from the older, Victorian practice in this country when family generations lived under the same roof as sons brought their wives into the huge old Victorian homes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> B likes to tease me. I am usually very fine with teasing and it can be fun at times when I know they are just that, but sometimes it does trigger past memories that make me cry. You just never know what can be said that will set off the waterworks. I have discussed this with him and told him that should this happen, it is really nothing he said other than it triggered some past memory of very hurtful things. So he understands this now and is good about it. I still want him to have his fun teasing but as long as he knows when I cannot take it, it is not him. When we are abused psychologically or verbally, can be very much a type of brainwashing. It steals your self esteem and does a lot of damage in parts of your brain. I know I still deal with it. I am not positive we ever truly get over it all. I know B also deals with it. He was also in a few abusive relationships. People do not realize just how many men also have been through this. It makes us gun shy and that is so very sad when you are with a decent person. you want to trust and you want so much to be loved back, and that fear gets in the way so often. I just have to keep getting stronger and I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.
> 
> The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you will get stronger. Buttons get pushed but then we choose to move on even if those buttons are always there. At least you understand why you react the way you do. You are a survivor as are we all. My abuse was as a child and I am still dealing with it but I am learning my attitude about it makes me victorious if I so choose. Sure, I'll always have the scars and perhaps will never fully understand but I will choose to have a victorious life and through my wisdom gained, help others. So many, too many. I can see your strength Dancer and the strength of all the others speaking up this month. Lurker, 5, Ceili, and others. I say pressure makes diamonds and we are all sparkling like diamonds now. And if not, those who aren't, you can see our light and that it is possible to heal even if those buttons are still there. Here's to healing and victory over abuse.
Click to expand...

Childhood abuses are no less traumatic -- the trauma and memories are just carried longer. I think that when those who have suffered abuses can come together with support for each other, the memories are easier to face, and we know that we are no longer alone with them. It is not because of any wrong-doing on our part that caused abusers to focus on us. But we can be stronger men and women because we were able to overcome these things. The abuser can still control our minds if we let them, or we can learn how to live on in peace and harmony. We have the right to all things good and wonderful and peaceful. The nirvana is within each of us and ours to run with! If one needs help along the way, we take their hands and let them know it is ok. Thank you Daralene for taking my hand and letting me know it was ok. :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

yes it was and having just said we are ok we then lost all power for some reason but was out for only 2 hours then came back on, must learn to keep my lips zipped in future lol


Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker I live in the the SE and we are fine, a lot of the realy bad flooding is in Devon/Cornwall with pockets elsewhere but so far so good here in my little bit of Kent, thanks for asking x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Tessa, and other KTP'ers in the South of England are all OK- I hear the flooding is now serious [BBC says the govt will be there for all in need]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you are OK! it is always hard when merely listening to the telly- that you miss things that have been visual! I gathered a day or so ago that Somerset was quite badly hit!
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

Yabba dabba doo Dancer !! this afghan is gorgeous!! I have book marked it for a project to do in my future!! I have done 1 afghan for my mom years ago in a pinwheel pattern and it turned out lovelyshe still has it.thanks for the pattern!!!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Crocheted Wreath Afghan http://purplekittyyarns.com/afghan-patterns/wt1042/crochet-wreaths-afghan-pattern


----------



## KateB

Angora said:


> Yes, you will get stronger. Buttons get pushed but then we choose to move on even if those buttons are always there. At least you understand why you react the way you do. You are a survivor as are we all. My abuse was as a child and I am still dealing with it but I am learning my attitude about it makes me victorious if I so choose. Sure, I'll always have the scars and perhaps will never fully understand but I will choose to have a victorious life and through my wisdom gained, help others. So many, too many. I can see your strength Dancer and the strength of all the others speaking up this month. Lurker, 5, Ceili, and others. I say pressure makes diamonds and we are all sparkling like diamonds now. And if not, those who aren't, you can see our light and that it is possible to heal even if those buttons are still there. Here's to healing and victory over abuse.


You always have such a great way of saying exactly what is appropriate and helpful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

So glad the power is back on. I was living up north in Wilds of Ontario (10 km for the nearest village) It seemed that the power would go out many times each winter and then sometimes it could be out for a few days or an hour. But in the middle of winter in a run down mobile home that had many holes to outside, it could get cold very quickly and then take forever to warm back up. So I had to go out and get the generator going before things got too cold. With the outdoor furnaces, I could hook that right into the generator and keep the heat going. When I first was living there, I remember the power going out at 11 pm at night. I was alone and phoned neighbours to help me get the generator going. No one would allow their husbands to come help me and the generator was out on a porch at -40*F. I could not get it going. Phoned Hydro and they indicated it would be a few hours so I got an oil lamp lit and got a warm sleeping bag and threw the dog inside with me and climbed in with him. At 6 AM the power was not on yet. The radiators were starting to bulge out from being frozen. The water lines were all frozen and still no heat. It was 22*F in the house and I could see my breath. My plants were all dead from freezing and there were icicles on the water taps. I finally got through to my ex partner and he wondered why I had not called him the night before. Well he did not tell me what nice warm hotel he was in and he certainly did not pick up his cell phone when I called. He immediately got on the phone and had 4 men over to help me. We had lines from the pump house to the barn and then from there to the mobile home. One man blew snow out of the way to the pump house and started to fix the pump. We finally got water to the barn. But water bowls were frozen and there were 13 adult cows, a bull and some calves in the barn. Also the tap needed to be fixed. We got the tap fixed and We started carrying buckets of water to each cow. Boy can they drink water when they are thirsty. His brother was thawing out the lines from the furnace to the unfinished log house and got it to there but not from there to the mobile home yet. Power came on finally but because of frozen lines, still no heat. The ex came home by 8 pm and proceeded to thaw the line from the log house to the mobile home and then thawing the lines in the house to each rad. Finally got heat on by 11 pm. Went to bed and started on the water lines in the morning. They were copper and it looked like a water fountain in the house. He put in pex pipe and then left for his show. He soon bought me a push button generator so I could get it going myself. What a life it was there. Sure not too in favor of power outages LOL



melyn said:


> yes it was and having just said we are ok we then lost all power for some reason but was out for only 2 hours then came back on, must learn to keep my lips zipped in future lol
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker I live in the the SE and we are fine, a lot of the realy bad flooding is in Devon/Cornwall with pockets elsewhere but so far so good here in my little bit of Kent, thanks for asking x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Tessa, and other KTP'ers in the South of England are all OK- I hear the flooding is now serious [BBC says the govt will be there for all in need]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you are OK! it is always hard when merely listening to the telly- that you miss things that have been visual! I gathered a day or so ago that Somerset was quite badly hit!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

If I did not know better, about Yogi Bear, I would think this was a relative to Scooby, my precious baby. hehehehehe



stubbynose said:


> Yabba dabba doo Dancer !! this afghan is gorgeous!! I have book marked it for a project to do in my future!! I have done 1 afghan for my mom years ago in a pinwheel pattern and it turned out lovelyshe still has it.thanks for the pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crocheted Wreath Afghan http://purplekittyyarns.com/afghan-patterns/wt1042/crochet-wreaths-afghan-pattern
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

Holly cow!!! This tea party is certainly not dribbling out of the tea pot it is pouring out!!! I caught up this morning and left with the hubby for a day trip and came back and my cup of coffee is cold and after reading for the past hour my cup is full once more with hot coffee once again!! Phew..never a lull in this party!!!
Well I got good news this morning..I have officially reopened my daycare doors!! I have my first wee lad coming on Wed!!! Yeah for me.I am very happy about this!! Now to really start advertising to get a few more.I have missed being with kids..when I moved at the end of July and had to say good bye to my former kids it was the saddest day ever!! I cried for days before and my last day with them was almost more than I could bare.everyone was crying.Moms ,kids, me, hubby and even some of the dads had tears in their eyes.it was a real kleenex moment.now I am restarting with a new group with new memorieslet the fun times restart!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Stubby, did I not tell you that you would have the job? I know you too well and your love for your precious daycare children. You are one of a kind and I love you for it. Such a dear person. Congratulations.



stubbynose said:


> Holly cow!!! This tea party is certainly not dribbling out of the tea pot it is pouring out!!! I caught up this morning and left with the hubby for a day trip and came back and my cup of coffee is cold and after reading for the past hour my cup is full once more with hot coffee once again!! Phew..never a lull in this party!!!
> Well I got good news this morning..I have officially reopened my daycare doors!! I have my first wee lad coming on Wed!!! Yeah for me.I am very happy about this!! Now to really start advertising to get a few more.I have missed being with kids..when I moved at the end of July and had to say good bye to my former kids it was the saddest day ever!! I cried for days before and my last day with them was almost more than I could bare.everyone was crying.Moms ,kids, me, hubby and even some of the dads had tears in their eyes.it was a real kleenex moment.now I am restarting with a new group with new memorieslet the fun times restart!!!


----------



## stubbynose

LOL !!! Yabba dabba doo is Fred Flinstone..not yogi..I think Dino would be a great playmate for Scooby tooDino loved to tackle Fred and sit on him!!! wink wink!!!! hehehe !!!


Sq_Dancer said:


> If I did not know better, about Yogi Bear, I would think this was a relative to Scooby, my precious baby. hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yabba dabba doo Dancer !! this afghan is gorgeous!! I have book marked it for a project to do in my future!! I have done 1 afghan for my mom years ago in a pinwheel pattern and it turned out lovelyshe still has it.thanks for the pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crocheted Wreath Afghan http://purplekittyyarns.com/afghan-patterns/wt1042/crochet-wreaths-afghan-pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

Thanks so much DancerI am very happy..Merry Christmas to me !!! Now keep your fingers crossed for a few more in the near future!!! Thanks for your kind words kiddo.Love you too !!!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Stubby, did I not tell you that you would have the job? I know you too well and your love for your precious daycare children. You are one of a kind and I love you for it. Such a dear person. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holly cow!!! This tea party is certainly not dribbling out of the tea pot it is pouring out!!! I caught up this morning and left with the hubby for a day trip and came back and my cup of coffee is cold and after reading for the past hour my cup is full once more with hot coffee once again!! Phew..never a lull in this party!!!
> Well I got good news this morning..I have officially reopened my daycare doors!! I have my first wee lad coming on Wed!!! Yeah for me.I am very happy about this!! Now to really start advertising to get a few more.I have missed being with kids..when I moved at the end of July and had to say good bye to my former kids it was the saddest day ever!! I cried for days before and my last day with them was almost more than I could bare.everyone was crying.Moms ,kids, me, hubby and even some of the dads had tears in their eyes.it was a real kleenex moment.now I am restarting with a new group with new memorieslet the fun times restart!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> B likes to tease me. I am usually very fine with teasing and it can be fun at times when I know they are just that, but sometimes it does trigger past memories that make me cry. You just never know what can be said that will set off the waterworks. I have discussed this with him and told him that should this happen, it is really nothing he said other than it triggered some past memory of very hurtful things. So he understands this now and is good about it. I still want him to have his fun teasing but as long as he knows when I cannot take it, it is not him. When we are abused psychologically or verbally, can be very much a type of brainwashing. It steals your self esteem and does a lot of damage in parts of your brain. I know I still deal with it. I am not positive we ever truly get over it all. I know B also deals with it. He was also in a few abusive relationships. People do not realize just how many men also have been through this. It makes us gun shy and that is so very sad when you are with a decent person. you want to trust and you want so much to be loved back, and that fear gets in the way so often. I just have to keep getting stronger and I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.
> 
> The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you will get stronger. Buttons get pushed but then we choose to move on even if those buttons are always there. At least you understand why you react the way you do. You are a survivor as are we all. My abuse was as a child and I am still dealing with it but I am learning my attitude about it makes me victorious if I so choose. Sure, I'll always have the scars and perhaps will never fully understand but I will choose to have a victorious life and through my wisdom gained, help others. So many, too many. I can see your strength Dancer and the strength of all the others speaking up this month. Lurker, 5, Ceili, and others. I say pressure makes diamonds and we are all sparkling like diamonds now. And if not, those who aren't, you can see our light and that it is possible to heal even if those buttons are still there. Here's to healing and victory over abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Childhood abuses are no less traumatic -- the trauma and memories are just carried longer. I think that when those who have suffered abuses can come together with support for each other, the memories are easier to face, and we know that we are no longer alone with them. It is not because of any wrong-doing on our part that caused abusers to focus on us. But we can be stronger men and women because we were able to overcome these things. The abuser can still control our minds if we let them, or we can learn how to live on in peace and harmony. We have the right to all things good and wonderful and peaceful. The nirvana is within each of us and ours to run with! If one needs help along the way, we take their hands and let them know it is ok. Thank you Daralene for taking my hand and letting me know it was ok. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.


----------



## melyn

an me but i was giggling fit to bust lol


Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> another case where I was keeping quiet!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

melyn said:


> yes it was and having just said we are ok we then lost all power for some reason but was out for only 2 hours then came back on, must learn to keep my lips zipped in future lol
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker I live in the the SE and we are fine, a lot of the realy bad flooding is in Devon/Cornwall with pockets elsewhere but so far so good here in my little bit of Kent, thanks for asking x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Tessa, and other KTP'ers in the South of England are all OK- I hear the flooding is now serious [BBC says the govt will be there for all in need]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you are OK! it is always hard when merely listening to the telly- that you miss things that have been visual! I gathered a day or so ago that Somerset was quite badly hit!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't have cable tv or satellite tv so will see if I can see something online. Thinking of all our friends in England and praying you will all be safe.


----------



## iamsam

i have heard it used that way also.

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

stubbynose said:


> Holly cow!!! This tea party is certainly not dribbling out of the tea pot it is pouring out!!! I caught up this morning and left with the hubby for a day trip and came back and my cup of coffee is cold and after reading for the past hour my cup is full once more with hot coffee once again!! Phew..never a lull in this party!!!
> Well I got good news this morning..I have officially reopened my daycare doors!! I have my first wee lad coming on Wed!!! Yeah for me.I am very happy about this!! Now to really start advertising to get a few more.I have missed being with kids..when I moved at the end of July and had to say good bye to my former kids it was the saddest day ever!! I cried for days before and my last day with them was almost more than I could bare.everyone was crying.Moms ,kids, me, hubby and even some of the dads had tears in their eyes.it was a real kleenex moment.now I am restarting with a new group with new memorieslet the fun times restart!!!


Wonderful news!!! a great accomplishment for you to get back into it!


----------



## iamsam

great bear kate - just the right color - aren't babies precious - epecially when they sleep. i am anxious for ours - midjanuary we will find out what we are getting. time to start a blanket.

sam



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> I got Luke this year when I'd just turned 60. Here's one last photo taken when he was only one day old. I knitted the teddy for him and had to frantically knit his name to sew onto his jumper before we first visited!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

stubbynose said:


> LOL !!! Yabba dabba doo is Fred Flinstone..not yogi..I think Dino would be a great playmate for Scooby tooDino loved to tackle Fred and sit on him!!! wink wink!!!! hehehe !!!
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I did not know better, about Yogi Bear, I would think this was a relative to Scooby, my precious baby. hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yabba dabba doo Dancer !! this afghan is gorgeous!! I have book marked it for a project to do in my future!! I have done 1 afghan for my mom years ago in a pinwheel pattern and it turned out lovelyshe still has it.thanks for the pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crocheted Wreath Afghan http://purplekittyyarns.com/afghan-patterns/wt1042/crochet-wreaths-afghan-pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 haha!!!


----------



## iamsam

brag all you want kate - you know we want to hear it - and see pictures of the baby - brag away grandma.

sam



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> another case where I was keeping quiet!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you know by now I can't keep my mouth shut!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You kill me, Stubby. And yes, you are quite right about it being Fred. Hmmmm seems that I know another Fred who goes by B. Oh what webs we weave LOL



stubbynose said:


> LOL !!! Yabba dabba doo is Fred Flinstone..not yogi..I think Dino would be a great playmate for Scooby tooDino loved to tackle Fred and sit on him!!! wink wink!!!! hehehe !!!
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I did not know better, about Yogi Bear, I would think this was a relative to Scooby, my precious baby. hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yabba dabba doo Dancer !! this afghan is gorgeous!! I have book marked it for a project to do in my future!! I have done 1 afghan for my mom years ago in a pinwheel pattern and it turned out lovelyshe still has it.thanks for the pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crocheted Wreath Afghan http://purplekittyyarns.com/afghan-patterns/wt1042/crochet-wreaths-afghan-pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

if i have to winter them you had better believe i am going to potty train them - six dogs in my house - talk about hanging my knitting from the ceiling.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sam, those are such cutie pies. The expression in the eyes and the one with the big pink kiss for all of us. Just too cute. Hmmmm, are you going to potty train them?? Just kidding. I think I know the answer to that one.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Childhood abuses are no less traumatic -- the trauma and memories are just carried longer. I think that when those who have suffered abuses can come together with support for each other, the memories are easier to face, and we know that we are no longer alone with them. It is not because of any wrong-doing on our part that caused abusers to focus on us. But we can be stronger men and women because we were able to overcome these things. The abuser can still control our minds if we let them, or we can learn how to live on in peace and harmony. We have the right to all things good and wonderful and peaceful. The nirvana is within each of us and ours to run with! If one needs help along the way, we take their hands and let them know it is ok. Thank you Daralene for taking my hand and letting me know it was ok. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.
Click to expand...

And when the tears of healing start, you cant turn them off! The milky way is filled with our stars!


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holly cow!!! This tea party is certainly not dribbling out of the tea pot it is pouring out!!! I caught up this morning and left with the hubby for a day trip and came back and my cup of coffee is cold and after reading for the past hour my cup is full once more with hot coffee once again!! Phew..never a lull in this party!!!
> Well I got good news this morning..I have officially reopened my daycare doors!! I have my first wee lad coming on Wed!!! Yeah for me.I am very happy about this!! Now to really start advertising to get a few more.I have missed being with kids..when I moved at the end of July and had to say good bye to my former kids it was the saddest day ever!! I cried for days before and my last day with them was almost more than I could bare.everyone was crying.Moms ,kids, me, hubby and even some of the dads had tears in their eyes.it was a real kleenex moment.now I am restarting with a new group with new memorieslet the fun times restart!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news!!! a great accomplishment for you to get back into it!
Click to expand...

Bravo Stubbynose :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Here's to creating new wonderful memories.


----------



## iamsam

when lemons are cast - make lemonade.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Not a problem Angora. The way my knitting today has turned out I probably won't start anything new right now. Have been working on a cowl for step DD. Had to cast on 256. Did that 4 times before I THOUGHT I had them straight and not twisted. Have been knitting away pleased as punch only to discover (now about 20 rows in that *&^%%$ they ARE twisted so....instantly have decided to call it a mobias cowl. Just can not face frogging it and COing it again. She will never no the difference. I am naughty!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am waiting for Jan. 4, although I am told I will hear the next day on my birthday, as to whether it is a girl or boy. Sam, we will find out so close to the same date.  We can knit our baby blankets together LOL



thewren said:


> great bear kate - just the right color - aren't babies precious - epecially when they sleep. i am anxious for ours - midjanuary we will find out what we are getting. time to start a blanket.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> I got Luke this year when I'd just turned 60. Here's one last photo taken when he was only one day old. I knitted the teddy for him and had to frantically knit his name to sew onto his jumper before we first visited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> I got Luke this year when I'd just turned 60. Here's one last photo taken when he was only one day old. I knitted the teddy for him and had to frantically knit his name to sew onto his jumper before we first visited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an absolutely gorgeous baby. You must be in love. I remember that first grandchild and the feeling with each one. Congratulations again. That teddy bear is a real heirloom to be passed down and even with the shirt and the baby's name. How precious. I can feel your joy right through the computer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Can you tell I am just playing catch up all day. I ready about something that has been posted and then spend all my time searching. At last found 2 things I was looking for.

If I missed anything I just want you to know I care about you all. PM me if there is anything I need to know.

Hugs to all
DH is calling 3x now.


----------



## mjs

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thought of Joe and Southern Gal and a few others when I saw this but it is a good reminder to all of us.
> 
> After 21 years of marriage, my wife told me to take another woman out to dinner and a movie. She said, "I love you, but I know this other woman loves you and wo
> uld love to spend some time with you."
> 
> The other woman that my wife wanted me to visit was my MOTHER, who has been a widow for 19 years, but the demands of my work and three children made visiting difficult.
> 
> That night I invited her to go out for dinner and a movie. "Whats wrong, are you well?" she asked.
> 
> My mother is the type of woman who suspects that a late night call or a surprise invitation is a sign of bad news. "I thought that it would be pleasant to spend some time with you," I responded. "Just the two of us." She thought about it for a moment, and then said, "I would like that very much."
> 
> That Friday after work, as I drove over to pick her up I was a bit nervous. When I arrived at her house, I noticed that she, too, seemed to be nervous about our date. She waited in the door with her coat on. She had curled her hair and was wearing the dress that she had worn to celebrate her last wedding anniversary. She smiled from a face that was as radiant as an angels. "I told my friends that I was going to go out with my son, and they were impressed," she said, as she got into the car. "They cant wait to hear about our meeting."
> 
> We went to a restaurant that, although not elegant, was very nice and cozy. My mother took my arm as if she were the First Lady. After we sat down, I had to read the menu. Her eyes could only read large print. Half way through the entries, I lifted my eyes and saw Mom sitting there staring at me. A nostalgic smile was on her lips. "It was I who used to have to read the menu when you were small," she said. "Then its time that you relax and let me return the favor," I responded. During the dinner, we had an agreeable conversation  nothing extraordinary but catching up on recent events of each others life. We talked so much that we missed the movie. As we arrived at her house later, she said, "Ill go out with you again, but only if you let me invite you." I agreed.
> 
> "How was your dinner date?" asked my wife when I got home. "Very nice. Much more so than I could have imagined," I answered.
> 
> A few days later, my mother died of a massive heart attack. It happened so suddenly that I didn't have a chance to do anything for her. Some time later, I received an envelope with a copy of a restaurant receipt from the same place mother and I had dined. An attached note said: "I paid this bill in advance. I wasn't sure that I could be there; but nevertheless, I paid for two plates  one for you and the other for your wife. You will never know what that night meant for me. I love you, son."
> 
> At that moment, I understood the importance of saying in time: "I LOVE YOU" and to give our loved ones the time that they deserve. Nothing in life is more important than your family. Give them the time they deserve, because these things cannot be put off till "some other time."


I recently mentioned to the boys next door that mothers would like to have time alone with a son, regardless of how much affection there might be for a DIL. I imagine it may be the same with fathers and children and with mothers and daughters also. Ann Landers, years ago, had a letter to that effect and I thought it was right on. I'm guessing that there might be time alone for a parent and same sex child just happening naturally, but something that has to be thought of for the opposite sex.


----------



## iamsam

great sweater daralene - love the color - i have seen that fun ribbon yarn and wondered how it would be to knit with.

the scarf looks great - when i put in a lifeline i use a regular sewing needle and sewing thread and thread through while the sts are on the needle. the sewing needle makes it easier than the plastic needles i use to weave in the ends.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Here's what I've been working on. The sweater didn't look right so I decided to do a trim. LYS ladies helped me find this fun ribbon yarn on sale and since the ribbons are coming off of what is no bigger than a thread they had me do it with a stretchy yarn that was also on sale. Still didn't like the closing of the jacket, so for the first time I did a separate trim and wove it on. Love those first times when I have learned something new.
> 
> The scarf is my experiment with Latvian twist and knitting different size yarns on the one size needles. It's working out great and I love it even though I am only doing stockinette and garter stitch it is looking beautiful. It is the beauty of the yarn, not my knitting. I showed this before and Sam had wondered what the Latvian twist would be like if I included more rows in it so after knitting longer I did it again and I love it. While I was working on it at the hairdresser's two people wanted to buy it. Yikes, it's just an experiment and I don't have any more of the yarn. Think it was from two ladies in Chagrin Falls Ohio who have an alpaca farm and hand dye their own yarns and I believe they may even spin them. I got it locally here, the owner said she got it from Ohio. This shop is no longer open. I got this yarn on sale too, but might have to pay full price if I buy more. Anyway, I love experimenting now and although it is a long way from Sorlenna, or Designer, I must admit to the fantasy of someday designing. Anyway I could sell it and not worry about someone else saying I can't. Now to find the yarn and the time.
> 
> Forgot...This is also my first top down all one piece sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lurker, I have been looking and looking for the gloves. They are so lovely. The cast on look special. What did you do for it? She will feel so special wearing those. I can't imagine doing gloves. Beautiful work.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Page #46 for those who missed them so you don't have to search like I did.
Click to expand...

simple cast on, on the 3mm needles then back to the 2.75mm ones for the rib. 54 stitches- 5cm rib, 7 rows to the increase for thumb- the fingers worked out around 18 stitches each- need to sit down and count them- once you have mastered the double pointers it is really a breeze! Sorry did not realise you were hunting- had one of my official visitors!


----------



## iamsam

good news joe - full time and closer to home - can't get much better than that.

did your mother get a new provider?

sam



Joe P said:


> I switched to page 57 to let you Know Anthony got a better job closer to home and it is full time and no drug testing which is nice. His spouse and child might be able to move down here from Washington State after the holidays, we got the electric stove, washer and dryer bought and put in today. I got the electric and water turned on today and kept at it all day plus worked with Mother on the phone and trying to help her with the provider.
> 
> This life is so full of pleasures and I hope and pray I can keep up the pace. he he. I am getting older but I seem to have a lot of steam under the white chimney. he he. take care and praise God for this for Anthony. joe p.


----------



## Pontuf

That's the way in our family...SIL &DIL all call my parents Mom and Dad, and grandparents were always grandma and grandpa, except my Mother was known as Nana.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> all eleven grandchildren call me grandpa. wouldn't have it any other way. gary calls me dad and phyllis mom. it just seems natural.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And does she call you Grandpa Sam? That would be so refreshing to hear. My Grandson is Lincoln Samuel, so I think he has a very strong name and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I treasured any time I had with either of my parents. My father has always been the one in my life I have adored, but the last time I saw my mother alive, I relieved Dad of feeding her for the two weeks I was there. I was in no hurry and I was able to make her eat the whole plate full usually. I often felt what a burden it would be, but those days were so special to me. I sat there with her. She could no longer talk and could no longer do anything and yet she knew it was me and she knew what I said to her. But I knew, that being able to feed her was the only closeness we could have. When I left, I kind of knew it would be the last time I would see her alive. Just like I knew when I left my grandfather, it was the last time. My grandfather died the next day and for my mother, she made it through another month to make it to her 60th wedding anniversary and a week later she died. I tried to get back home before she was gone, but I did not make it. But I will always cherish those moments feeding her.



mjs said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought of Joe and Southern Gal and a few others when I saw this but it is a good reminder to all of us.
> 
> After 21 years of marriage, my wife told me to take another woman out to dinner and a movie. She said, "I love you, but I know this other woman loves you and wo
> uld love to spend some time with you."
> 
> The other woman that my wife wanted me to visit was my MOTHER, who has been a widow for 19 years, but the demands of my work and three children made visiting difficult.
> 
> That night I invited her to go out for dinner and a movie. "Whats wrong, are you well?" she asked.
> 
> My mother is the type of woman who suspects that a late night call or a surprise invitation is a sign of bad news. "I thought that it would be pleasant to spend some time with you," I responded. "Just the two of us." She thought about it for a moment, and then said, "I would like that very much."
> 
> That Friday after work, as I drove over to pick her up I was a bit nervous. When I arrived at her house, I noticed that she, too, seemed to be nervous about our date. She waited in the door with her coat on. She had curled her hair and was wearing the dress that she had worn to celebrate her last wedding anniversary. She smiled from a face that was as radiant as an angels. "I told my friends that I was going to go out with my son, and they were impressed," she said, as she got into the car. "They cant wait to hear about our meeting."
> 
> We went to a restaurant that, although not elegant, was very nice and cozy. My mother took my arm as if she were the First Lady. After we sat down, I had to read the menu. Her eyes could only read large print. Half way through the entries, I lifted my eyes and saw Mom sitting there staring at me. A nostalgic smile was on her lips. "It was I who used to have to read the menu when you were small," she said. "Then its time that you relax and let me return the favor," I responded. During the dinner, we had an agreeable conversation  nothing extraordinary but catching up on recent events of each others life. We talked so much that we missed the movie. As we arrived at her house later, she said, "Ill go out with you again, but only if you let me invite you." I agreed.
> 
> "How was your dinner date?" asked my wife when I got home. "Very nice. Much more so than I could have imagined," I answered.
> 
> A few days later, my mother died of a massive heart attack. It happened so suddenly that I didn't have a chance to do anything for her. Some time later, I received an envelope with a copy of a restaurant receipt from the same place mother and I had dined. An attached note said: "I paid this bill in advance. I wasn't sure that I could be there; but nevertheless, I paid for two plates  one for you and the other for your wife. You will never know what that night meant for me. I love you, son."
> 
> At that moment, I understood the importance of saying in time: "I LOVE YOU" and to give our loved ones the time that they deserve. Nothing in life is more important than your family. Give them the time they deserve, because these things cannot be put off till "some other time."
> 
> 
> 
> I recently mentioned to the boys next door that mothers would like to have time alone with a son, regardless of how much affection there might be for a DIL. I imagine it may be the same with fathers and children and with mothers and daughters also. Ann Landers, years ago, had a letter to that effect and I thought it was right on. I'm guessing that there might be time alone for a parent and same sex child just happening naturally, but something that has to be thought of for the opposite sex.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

very cute dancer.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is a link to a lady that knits with this type of lace. The doll on the right has the lace and it is a special lace made to be knitted into the project. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24605-1.html I have seen it on baby outfits and is so pretty when it is done. I had a set of dolls made by Janet, the lady that made these dolls. The dolls were more than reasonable. I got a ballerina for Brooklyn and a boy doll for Lincoln. She had them made and shipped to me in about 2 weeks I think it was. Just amazing. I was so impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many youtube tutorials that I find so helpful. If I do not understand a stitch, I look it up there and follow along with them. It is so awesome. Have you seen the lacy yarn that looks like lace on a garment? I see it so often in some of the work done in the UK. That will be a goal one day to learn that one,
> Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf, Gwennie, and Dancer...
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm just learning so many new things. In my 30 yrs. away from knitting so much has developed. Starting to get used to circular needles. With the internet we can learn techniques from all over the world. Just so exciting. Now I am also taking the occasional course and of course with Knitting Paradise I have all the inspiration and help one could ever need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't seen that but would love to.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Pontuf and I want to jump in the SUV, drive to Ohio, fill it with labradoddle puppies and drive home! I am glad you are keeping the blonde one. Have you named him/her?
Really wish I lived closer to you. We would take a puppy in a minute. Since we lost our Clarence in July there has been a big void in our lives, that probably only a puppy could fill. I know that we need a dog for Pontuf. He is such a dog's dog, just loves to be around other dogs.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> tell pontuf he can have them all - maybe not the one gold/tan one - i think maybe he is already in his forever home.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Pontuf wants all your puppies especially the silver and black one. That one looks so much like Pontuf when he was a pup.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Then why don't you go get them, Pontuf? It would be the best Christmas Present you could get Pontuf for Christmas. Tell me about the name Pontuf.



Pontuf said:


> Pontuf and I want to jump in the SUV, drive to Ohio, fill it with labradoddle puppies and drive home! I am glad you are keeping the blonde one. Have you named him/her?
> Really wish I lived closer to you. We would take a puppy in a minute. Since we lost our Clarence in July there has been a big void in our lives, that probably only a puppy could fill. I know that we need a dog for Pontuf. He is such a dog's dog, just loves to be around other dogs.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell pontuf he can have them all - maybe not the one gold/tan one - i think maybe he is already in his forever home.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Pontuf wants all your puppies especially the silver and black one. That one looks so much like Pontuf when he was a pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

that would be fun.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> I am waiting for Jan. 4, although I am told I will hear the next day on my birthday, as to whether it is a girl or boy. Sam, we will find out so close to the same date. We can knit our baby blankets together LOL


----------



## iamsam

lovely pictures dancer - and what nice memories for you.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> I treasured any time I had with either of my parents. My father has always been the one in my life I have adored, but the last time I saw my mother alive, I relieved Dad of feeding her for the two weeks I was there. I was in no hurry and I was able to make her eat the whole plate full usually. I often felt what a burden it would be, but those days were so special to me. I sat there with her. She could no longer talk and could no longer do anything and yet she knew it was me and she knew what I said to her. But I knew, that being able to feed her was the only closeness we could have. When I left, I kind of knew it would be the last time I would see her alive. Just like I knew when I left my grandfather, it was the last time. My grandfather died the next day and for my mother, she made it through another month to make it to her 60th wedding anniversary and a week later she died. I tried to get back home before she was gone, but I did not make it. But I will always cherish those moments feeding her.


----------



## Joe P

Mother is doing better after the week end of hard breathing using the nebulizer and me being in constant attendance. She feels better, No, she has not changed her provider but I needed to work with her as she spelled me when I needed a break. I am happy for Anthony and hopefully I will have a normal life after 6 months of step fathering. We will see. talk lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... joe p.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is wonderful news stubbynose. I am so very, very happy for you. Good daycare can be difficult to find and I'm sure you are providing a loving environment for the children. 


stubbynose said:


> Well I got good news this morning..I have officially reopened my daycare doors!! I have my first wee lad coming on Wed!!! Yeah for me.I am very happy about this!! Now to really start advertising to get a few more.I have missed being with kids..when I moved at the end of July and had to say good bye to my former kids it was the saddest day ever!! I cried for days before and my last day with them was almost more than I could bare.everyone was crying.Moms ,kids, me, hubby and even some of the dads had tears in their eyes.it was a real kleenex moment.now I am restarting with a new group with new memorieslet the fun times restart!!!


----------



## budasha

stubbynose said:


> Budasha: Sorry for the bad news on your dear Husband.I will say a prayer for him and pray too that the Dr. was wrong in his thinking!!! I wish you didn't have to wait 2 weeks for this resultno one needs this kind of stress.
> I hope you and your dear husband can find something to keep your minds busy for the next 2 weeks so you don't worry about this 24/7 !!
> We are all here for you should you need to talk or ventour distance keeps us physically apart but this tea party keeps us closer in all the other ways!!
> come again soontea is always served as are cookies, muffins and anything else one should desire!!! hugs to you and your husband!!!


Thanks for your kind thoughts. We're hoping that the news isn't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> sending healing energy to your husband budasha - and lots of positive energy to you both. we are going to think positively about this and it is going to turn out ok regardless of what the doctor says in two weeks. lots of prayers going up for him also.
> 
> sam
> Thanks, Sam. We're trying to stay positive.


----------



## budasha

Thanks everyone for your prayers and good wishes for my DH.

I haven't had a chance to read all of the posts....there are 40 more pages to go but I would like to send healing energy and prayers to all of you who are in need.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> if i have to winter them you had better believe i am going to potty train them - six dogs in my house - talk about hanging my knitting from the ceiling.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sam, those are such cutie pies. The expression in the eyes and the one with the big pink kiss for all of us. Just too cute. Hmmmm, are you going to potty train them?? Just kidding. I think I know the answer to that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Now that was a surprise answer. I thought they would be in the barn. How sweet that they will be in the house. You shouldn't have any trouble selling them if they are advertised as housebroken. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear of a new problem. I am assuming there is some size to the tumor that it cannot be removed with the loop they use for polyps? I don't understand why you have to wait so long for biopsy results. I had my results in a day and a half. The waiting is the worst... Sending all kinds of positive thoughts your way.... this growing old is not for the faint of heart.....
> 
> 
> 
> They don't seem to move as swiftly as they should in smaller hospitals. DH had a couple of polyps removed but I guess he wasn't able to remove the tumor. We're waiting for a CT scan also....and your right, getting old isn't for the faint of heart.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> great sweater daralene - love the color - i have seen that fun ribbon yarn and wondered how it would be to knit with.
> 
> the scarf looks great - when i put in a lifeline i use a regular sewing needle and sewing thread and thread through while the sts are on the needle. the sewing needle makes it easier than the plastic needles i use to weave in the ends.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've been working on. The sweater didn't look right so I decided to do a trim. LYS ladies helped me find this fun ribbon yarn on sale and since the ribbons are coming off of what is no bigger than a thread they had me do it with a stretchy yarn that was also on sale. Still didn't like the closing of the jacket, so for the first time I did a separate trim and wove it on. Love those first times when I have learned something new.
> 
> The scarf is my experiment with Latvian twist and knitting different size yarns on the one size needles. It's working out great and I love it even though I am only doing stockinette and garter stitch it is looking beautiful. It is the beauty of the yarn, not my knitting. I showed this before and Sam had wondered what the Latvian twist would be like if I included more rows in it so after knitting longer I did it again and I love it. While I was working on it at the hairdresser's two people wanted to buy it. Yikes, it's just an experiment and I don't have any more of the yarn. Think it was from two ladies in Chagrin Falls Ohio who have an alpaca farm and hand dye their own yarns and I believe they may even spin them. I got it locally here, the owner said she got it from Ohio. This shop is no longer open. I got this yarn on sale too, but might have to pay full price if I buy more. Anyway, I love experimenting now and although it is a long way from Sorlenna, or Designer, I must admit to the fantasy of someday designing. Anyway I could sell it and not worry about someone else saying I can't. Now to find the yarn and the time.
> 
> Forgot...This is also my first top down all one piece sweater.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip. Yes, perhaps that is why it was so hard. I used one of the bigger needles used for weaving in ends. I'll try a sewing needle and thread next time. :thumbup: Sounds much easier. :thumbup: It was a small metal one but still not as small as a sewing needle.


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a worry and two weeks is a long to be left wondering. But depite what the docoter says they can be wrong. Recently Dreamweaver was told she had a recurrance of her cancer and then it turned out it was wrong , and a friend of mine had the same thing happen this year. So try not to worry yet- much easier to say than do but think of others who have been told similar things which turn out to be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're right, doctors can be wrong and I'm hoping it's so in this case.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sound so lovely. Would love to see a photo of them when you are done. What a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to WIP's I am working on the very fine cotton gloves I am making for the dgd, for her Christmas gift- they are on 2.75mm and 3mm dpn's, and I can work on them only so long each day, [arthritis]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lurker, I have been looking and looking for the gloves. They are so lovely. The cast on look special. What did you do for it? She will feel so special wearing those. I can't imagine doing gloves. Beautiful work.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Page #46 for those who missed them so you don't have to search like I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple cast on, on the 3mm needles then back to the 2.75mm ones for the rib. 54 stitches- 5cm rib, 7 rows to the increase for thumb- the fingers worked out around 18 stitches each- need to sit down and count them- once you have mastered the double pointers it is really a breeze! Sorry did not realise you were hunting- had one of my official visitors!
Click to expand...

_____________________________________
No problem. I hadn't said anything in a post but saw people commenting on them and wanted to be sure and find them. Worth the search for sure!! I have mastered dpn's just this year. Another first. Maybe I will tackle them someday.


----------



## budasha

Glad to hear that you all had a great Thanksgiving. Now the next big celebration is Christmas. I've got my outside decorating done and put up the tree on the weekend. Still have some more to do inside.

Have to go now but will be back to read the rest of the posts tomorrow. Have a good night all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a worry and two weeks is a long to be left wondering. But depite what the docoter says they can be wrong. Recently Dreamweaver was told she had a recurrance of her cancer and then it turned out it was wrong , and a friend of mine had the same thing happen this year. So try not to worry yet- much easier to say than do but think of others who have been told similar things which turn out to be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're right, doctors can be wrong and I'm hoping it's so in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. A friend of mine was told they were 99.9% sure it was cancer and it wasn't. She had her funeral planned and all paid for with the news they gave her. Now that is all done and she doesn't have to worry about it but she doesn't have cancer. Yay!!! Hang in there friend. Don't assume the worst even though almost every single one of us would. But I know we would want you telling us the same thing. Hugs
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> I recently mentioned to the boys next door that mothers would like to have time alone with a son, regardless of how much affection there might be for a DIL. I imagine it may be the same with fathers and children and with mothers and daughters also. Ann Landers, years ago, had a letter to that effect and I thought it was right on. I'm guessing that there might be time alone for a parent and same sex child just happening naturally, but something that has to be thought of for the opposite sex.


I remember my son talking to me about looking forward to his first paycheck after he graduated from college. I knew that there were many things he wanted to get for himself and that he needed. So I asked him what he was going to buy. He said, "nothing Mom, I am going to take you to the movies. Lord of the Ring, Return of the King is opening the day I get my first paycheck. I want to take you to see it." hahaha, I was very touched by that. So we loaded our pockets with carrot sticks, crackers, and cherry licorice twists. We bought our pop there and watched the movie. It was very long but so worth it. I was so proud of my son!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> great sweater daralene - love the color - i have seen that fun ribbon yarn and wondered how it would be to knit with.
> ______________________________________
> They had me put it with another yarn to knit it. I'm not sure why as I imagine you could knit without another yarn. Maybe it makes it stronger since it isn't on yarn, it is like thread with ribbons. It did look nice to have the pink yarn knit with it. Of course I was using it for trim so didn't need any body to it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently mentioned to the boys next door that mothers would like to have time alone with a son, regardless of how much affection there might be for a DIL. I imagine it may be the same with fathers and children and with mothers and daughters also. Ann Landers, years ago, had a letter to that effect and I thought it was right on. I'm guessing that there might be time alone for a parent and same sex child just happening naturally, but something that has to be thought of for the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my son talking to me about looking forward to his first paycheck after he graduated from college. I knew that there were many things he wanted to get for himself and that he needed. So I asked him what he was going to buy. He said, "nothing Mom, I am going to take you to the movies. Lord of the Ring, Return of the King is opening the day I get my first paycheck. I want to take you to see it." hahaha, I was very touched by that. So we loaded our pockets with carrot sticks, crackers, and cherry licorice twists. We bought our pop there and watched the movie. It was very long but so worth it. I was so proud of my son!!!
Click to expand...

What a gem he is 5. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is so sweet.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I used black cohosh as well and thought it was great, but my friend's daughter, who's a pharmacist, said it shouldn't be used for more than 6 months as it can affect your liver.


Thanks Kate- I have some concerns with alternative medicines simply because here at least they have no guidelines etc that they must follow like those from the doctor. They often don't contain the amounts of what they say they do, and because they are not controlled by regulations they don't even need to do what they say they do! And finding out things like the side effects of them is well nigh impossible. And this even applies to vitamins etc. Whereas if taking a prescription medication that can affect the liver the GP would take regular blood tests to pick up indications of damage occuring.
And the idea that because something is natural it must be better for you seems a bit odd. After all how many natural things are poisonous? If they are making something better they must be changing things going on in the body is some way- and so why might they not be doing harm as well as good? 
But I also have no doubt that many of them are very effective.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great sweater daralene - love the color - i have seen that fun ribbon yarn and wondered how it would be to knit with.
> ______________________________________
> They had me put it with another yarn to knit it. I'm not sure why as I imagine you could knit without another yarn. Maybe it makes it stronger since it isn't on yarn, it is like thread with ribbons. It did look nice to have the pink yarn knit with it.
> 
> 
> 
> With any fun yarns it is always advisable to add another non-fun yarn to it when knitting it or crocheting it. I was told that it was to stablize the fun yarn for better wear and tear, make it less fragile.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> am i missing something here - both grandmas can't both be called grandma? my grandchildren call both sets of parents grandma and grandpa.
> 
> sam
> 
> Right on, Sam!!
> 
> When Tim first was able to speak he called me Nana. So the older boys did too. We went for ''Nana'' because it was easier and faster for him to ''finger spell'' in sign language. Later on, as he was able to verbalize more, he switched to ''Gram''. The older ones followed on to ''Grandma''. DH is known as ''Pop'' to Tim or simply ''Grandpa'' to the older boys who are young men themselves now.
> 
> I was 48 when the first GS was born; 55 years when Tim was born.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

melyn said:


> found this recipe on my facebook page and thought you mite all enjoy it
> 
> Milky Way Sleds


What a great idea, they look so effective.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used black cohosh as well and thought it was great, but my friend's daughter, who's a pharmacist, said it shouldn't be used for more than 6 months as it can affect your liver.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kate- I have some concerns with alternative medicines simply because here at least they have no guidelines etc that they must follow like those from the doctor. They often don't contain the amounts of what they say they do, and because they are not controlled by regulations they don't even need to do what they say they do! And finding out things like the side effects of them is well nigh impossible. And this even applies to vitamins etc. Whereas if taking a prescription medication that can affect the liver the GP would take regular blood tests to pick up indications of damage occuring.
> And the idea that because something is natural it must be better for you seems a bit odd. After all how many natural things are poisonous? If they are making something better they must be changing things going on in the body is some way- and so why might they not be doing harm as well as good?
> But I also have no doubt that many of them are very effective.
Click to expand...

In Germany we could get herbal remedies from the pharmacy. That was wonderful as you could get advice too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently mentioned to the boys next door that mothers would like to have time alone with a son, regardless of how much affection there might be for a DIL. I imagine it may be the same with fathers and children and with mothers and daughters also. Ann Landers, years ago, had a letter to that effect and I thought it was right on. I'm guessing that there might be time alone for a parent and same sex child just happening naturally, but something that has to be thought of for the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my son talking to me about looking forward to his first paycheck after he graduated from college. I knew that there were many things he wanted to get for himself and that he needed. So I asked him what he was going to buy. He said, "nothing Mom, I am going to take you to the movies. Lord of the Ring, Return of the King is opening the day I get my first paycheck. I want to take you to see it." hahaha, I was very touched by that. So we loaded our pockets with carrot sticks, crackers, and cherry licorice twists. We bought our pop there and watched the movie. It was very long but so worth it. I was so proud of my son!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a gem he is 5. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is so sweet.
Click to expand...

Thanks! It was the thought of my son that kept me going through the worst of times. I knew he loved me and that love helped me. Every mother in the world needs a black-eyed son who loves her -- but then I am totally biased and am not ashamed of that!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm plain and simple Grandma Dobbins, but when they are with me I am just Grandma. I love it when they come up to me and hug me and pat me on the back.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> I'm plain and simple Grandma Dobbins, but when they are with me I am just Grandma. I love it when they come up to me and hug me and pat me on the back.


And you are a wonderful grandma! I can hardly wait for my title of Grandma! ahah, but then some things are worth waiting for! How many grands do you have?


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> [ Hoping to persuade DH to go out for tea tonight as I can't be bothered cooking.... ...not my favourite occupation. :lol: Hope everyone has a good day.


Do what I did last night- turn up just after him, exhausted so that he says shall we go out for tea? We just went to cafe down the street. Which was just as well as I no enegy to go far. Especially as I had taken a slightly longer route to get home so I could go and suggest having tea in China town on th eway home. Only to find that the office in darkness just before 5pm! I had left my phone home so couldn't ring him as I would have normally done.
I had gone to the knitting lessons I normally do Monday and then stayed around at church to help set up for Christmas events on this week. One of the girls (well I'm sure at 22 she wouldn't use the term girl) had a birthday so a birthday cake was bought for her. had to have a piece of course, but despite that and eating out last night I still lost 1/2 kilo (in 2 weeks but one of these weeks was when I was away so I was happy to come back at the same weight I left on). What a shame Christmas is coming- it will sabotage my efforts I am sure.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate
> Oh you lucky Grandmother. Hope you get to go out for dinner also. You use a term we do not seem to use here in Canada about "hoovering". I understand the term but in Canada we just say vacuuming. Funny how we all use different terms and words. You sound such a good mother/mother-in-law and grandmother. hugs to you.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone. What has everyone got on the go today? I want to finish my angels and of course need to shovel more snow from my driveway. Seems the upstairs people have moved the garbage can back to block the mail box. hmmmmmmmmmm.
> Will keep checking in here throughout the day. Have a great day. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Son, partner and baby Luke were all at hospital this morning for a check on Holly (son's partner), so I went round and hoovered and cleaned up for them. It was better than a work out as I was rushing so I'd be gone before they came home! :lol: Now had lunch sitting at the computer and have just had a text to say they're coming round and of course they're bringing the baby with them. So far I've had a cuddle every day since he was born and today's not going to break my record! Might manage a few more photos too. Hoping to persuade DH to go out for tea tonight as I can't be bothered cooking.... ...not my favourite occupation. :lol: Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> down here you often hear of 'luxing' because of the predominance in earlier years of the 'Electrolux' vacuum cleaner. Many would not understand 'Hoovering'!
Click to expand...

we vacuum- well I avoid it when ever possible. I know hoovering, but never heard 'luxing'


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I do not have black eyed sons. I have two ice blue eyed sons who love me and I am happy with that. 



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently mentioned to the boys next door that mothers would like to have time alone with a son, regardless of how much affection there might be for a DIL. I imagine it may be the same with fathers and children and with mothers and daughters also. Ann Landers, years ago, had a letter to that effect and I thought it was right on. I'm guessing that there might be time alone for a parent and same sex child just happening naturally, but something that has to be thought of for the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my son talking to me about looking forward to his first paycheck after he graduated from college. I knew that there were many things he wanted to get for himself and that he needed. So I asked him what he was going to buy. He said, "nothing Mom, I am going to take you to the movies. Lord of the Ring, Return of the King is opening the day I get my first paycheck. I want to take you to see it." hahaha, I was very touched by that. So we loaded our pockets with carrot sticks, crackers, and cherry licorice twists. We bought our pop there and watched the movie. It was very long but so worth it. I was so proud of my son!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a gem he is 5. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is so sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It was the thought of my son that kept me going through the worst of times. I knew he loved me and that love helped me. Every mother in the world needs a black-eyed son who loves her -- but then I am totally biased and am not ashamed of that!
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

When my kids were little they called my Mum and Step-dad, Granny and Grandpa Tom. My dad and step -mum were Grandpa and Grandy(which came from a book written by Barbara Taylor Bradford. The ex's parents were Nanna and Grandpa.


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> Not a problem Angora. The way my knitting today has turned out I probably won't start anything new right now. Have been working on a cowl for step DD. Had to cast on 256. Did that 4 times before I THOUGHT I had them straight and not twisted. Have been knitting away pleased as punch only to discover (now about 20 rows in that *&^%%$ they ARE twisted so....instantly have decided to call it a mobias cowl. Just can not face frogging it and COing it again. She will never no the difference. I am naughty!


I would call that highly creative and intelligent, as well as being a good steward of your time and energy, Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:[/quote]

I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer

INCOMING.........SNOWBALL FIGHT!!"o´¯`&#10052;.¸(&#9617`O.¸¸.¸.o´¯`&#10052;. ¸ (&#9617 `O. &#10052;&#12290; ¨¯`*&#10034; ´*&#12290;. &#10052;¨¯`*&#10034;&#12290;&#10052;*´*&#12290; &#10034;O. ¸¸. ¸. o´¯`o. ¸(&#9617 `O. ¸¸. &#10034;. ¸. o´¯`¸. o´¯`&#10052;¸ (&#9617 `O. ¸¸.¸. &#10034;´¯`o. ¸ (&#9617 `O. ¸&#10052;&#12290; `O.¸¸. ¸. o´¯`&#10052;&#12290; ¨¯`*&#10034;.... ¸. o´¯`o. ¸ (&#9617 `O.¸¸. ¸. o´¯`&#10052;. ¸ (&#9617 ´*&#12290; &#10034;´*&#12290;.&#10052;¨¯`*&#10034;&#12290;&#10052;*~*~*~*~SPLAT~*~*~*~Start of Snowball Fight 2012 and ...............you'd better start splatting peoples walls before they splat yours. 1 Rule, you can't splat someone who has already hit you.....


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem Angora. The way my knitting today has turned out I probably won't start anything new right now. Have been working on a cowl for step DD. Had to cast on 256. Did that 4 times before I THOUGHT I had them straight and not twisted. Have been knitting away pleased as punch only to discover (now about 20 rows in that *&^%%$ they ARE twisted so....instantly have decided to call it a mobias cowl. Just can not face frogging it and COing it again. She will never no the difference. I am naughty!
> 
> 
> 
> I would call that highly creative and intelligent, as well as being a good steward of your time and energy, Gwen.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

A master tweaker has come into her own!! Cheers for that!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Angora, did you see the photos I posted showing the knitting lace?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit sloppy but the right sentiment.
> 
> Don't go CHRISTMAS shopping until you watch this YouTube
> 
> Turn on sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received this link, from a friend in Glasgow, UK- with apologies to our non-Christian KTP goers.


Like it- but I was a bit confused at first- our shops etc still say Merry Christmas. While the meaning behind it is fading it is not holiday but Christmas still. Shops that don't want to do Christmas just ignore it.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I just love Frank Kelly's version of The Twelve Days of Christmas. If you've never heard this before, prepare to laugh your socks off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard it before but I had forgotten how very funny it is. And the wonderful Irish accent helps too.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

In North America, it has gotten kind of silly. All due to being politically correct. Christmas can be called: Happy Holidays, Festival of Lights, Celebration of the Winter Solstice, Season's Greetings, Etc. And the really silly part is, when you talk to some of the ethnic people, they also think it is stupid as they really do not mind if you say Merry Christmas or not. 

Here is a little humor about a Politically Correct Christmas, or whatever holiday you celebrate at this time of year. 

'Twas The (Politically Correct)
Night Before Christmas:
'Twas the night before Christmas and Santa's a wreck... 
How to live in a world that's politically correct? 
His workers no longer would answer to "Elves". 
"Vertically Challenged" they were calling themselves. 
And labor conditions at the north pole 
Were alleged by the union to stifle the soul. 
Four reindeer had vanished, without much propriety, 
Released to the wilds by the Humane Society. 
And equal employment had made it quite clear 
That Santa had better not use just reindeer. 

So Dancer and Donner, Comet and Cupid, 
Were replaced with 4 pigs, and you know that looked stupid! 

The runners had been removed from his sleigh; 
The ruts were termed dangerous by the E.P.A. 
And people had started to call for the cops 
When they heard sled noises on their roof-tops. 

Second-hand smoke from his pipe had his workers quite frightened. 
His fur trimmed red suit was called "Unenlightened." 

And to show you the strangeness of life's ebbs and flows, 
Rudolf was suing over unauthorized use of his nose 
And had gone on Geraldo, in front of the nation, 
Demanding millions in over-due compensation. 

So, half of the reindeer were gone; and his wife, 
Who suddenly said she'd enough of this life, 
Joined a self-help group, packed, and left in a whiz, 
Demanding from now on her title was Ms. 

And as for the gifts, why, he'd ne'er had a notion 
That making a choice could cause so much commotion. 
Nothing of leather, nothing of fur, 
Which meant nothing for him. And nothing for her. 

Nothing that might be construed to pollute. 
Nothing to aim. Nothing to shoot. 
Nothing that clamored or made lots of noise. 
Nothing for just girls. Or just for the boys. 

Nothing that claimed to be gender specific. 
Nothing that's warlike or non-pacific. 

No candy or sweets...they were bad for the tooth. 
Nothing that seemed to embellish a truth. 
And fairy tales, while not yet forbidden, 
Were like Ken and Barbie, better off hidden. 

For they raised the hackles of those psychological 
Who claimed the only good gift was one ecological. 

No baseball, no football...someone could get hurt; 
Besides, playing sports exposed kids to dirt. 
Dolls were said to be sexist, and should be passe; 
And Nintendo would rot your entire brain away. 

So Santa just stood there, disheveled, perplexed; 
He just could not figure out what to do next. 

He tried to be merry, tried to be gay, 
you've got to be careful with that word today. 
His sack was quite empty, limp to the ground; 
Nothing fully acceptable was to be found. 

Something special was needed, a gift that he might 
Give to all without angering the left or the right. 
A gift that would satisfy, with no indecision, 
Each group of people, every religion; 

Every ethnicity, every hue, 
Everyone, everywhere...even you. 
So here is that gift, it's price beyond worth... 
"May you and your loved ones enjoy peace on earth." 

Notice: This poem is copyright 1992 by Harvey Ehrlich. It is free to
distribute, without changes, as long as this notice remains intact. All
follow-ups, requests, comments, questions, distribution rights, etc should
be made to [email protected] . Happy Holidays!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> INCOMING.........SNOWBALL FIGHT!!"o´¯`❄.¸(░)`O.¸¸.¸.o´¯`❄. ¸ (░) `O. ❄。 ¨¯`*✲ ´*。. ❄¨¯`*✲。❄*´*。 ✲O. ¸¸. ¸. o´¯`o. ¸(░) `O. ¸¸. ✲. ¸. o´¯`¸. o´¯`❄¸ (░) `O. ¸¸.¸. ✲´¯`o. ¸ (░) `O. ¸❄。 `O.¸¸. ¸. o´¯`❄。 ¨¯`*✲.... ¸. o´¯`o. ¸ (░) `O.¸¸. ¸. o´¯`❄. ¸ (░) ´*。 ✲´*。.❄¨¯`*✲。❄*~*~*~*~SPLAT~*~*~*~Start of Snowball Fight 2012 and ...............you'd better start splatting peoples walls before they splat yours. 1 Rule, you can't splat someone who has already hit you.....


Look :shock: Aim :arrow: Throw~~~> Gottcha :mrgreen: :!:

Best snowball fight:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I take Angora and your comments as very high compliments. I've starting to think of my knitting as my quilting; the booboos add uniqueness (sp).


5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem Angora. The way my knitting today has turned out I probably won't start anything new right now. Have been working on a cowl for step DD. Had to cast on 256. Did that 4 times before I THOUGHT I had them straight and not twisted. Have been knitting away pleased as punch only to discover (now about 20 rows in that *&^%%$ they ARE twisted so....instantly have decided to call it a mobias cowl. Just can not face frogging it and COing it again. She will never no the difference. I am naughty!
> 
> 
> 
> I would call that highly creative and intelligent, as well as being a good steward of your time and energy, Gwen.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A master tweaker has come into her own!! Cheers for that!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:


I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock.
Ohio Joy[/quote]

Yes, Dancer, consider changing your locks. If you do change them, you make a key for the landlord as he legally needs access to your place.  :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I did not ask for my key until this morning and she had it down to me fairly quickly, no time to go out and get a copy so I am not really worried about her having a copy. There was no reason to make a copy prior to that.



5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock.
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

Yes, Dancer, consider changing your locks. If you do change them, you make a key for the landlord as he legally needs access to your place.  :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> I take Angora and your comments as very high compliments. I've starting to think of my knitting as my quilting; the booboos add uniqueness (sp).
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem Angora. The way my knitting today has turned out I probably won't start anything new right now. Have been working on a cowl for step DD. Had to cast on 256. Did that 4 times before I THOUGHT I had them straight and not twisted. Have been knitting away pleased as punch only to discover (now about 20 rows in that *&^%%$ they ARE twisted so....instantly have decided to call it a mobias cowl. Just can not face frogging it and COing it again. She will never no the difference. I am naughty!
> 
> 
> 
> I would call that highly creative and intelligent, as well as being a good steward of your time and energy, Gwen.
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A master tweaker has come into her own!! Cheers for that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Every knitter does amazing work, we just love to tell them so. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Larry the Cable Guy with a Politically Correct Christmas Story


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> When I was pregnant, did not even take cold medicines or drink and I never did smoke. But I wanted my kids to be healthy and they were.


I was very fussy with my first, not so much with the second (still avoided alcohol and never smoked but not as fussy with other things. Two reasons behind this- one was that with only 17 months between them I had more to worry about than being too fussy. But also my first had a cleft palate and other related issues so she spent 6 weeks in hospital. So there was also some degree of I was so careful with Maryanne and we had major problems so why be so fussy. And it is Maryanne who has continued to have problems unrelated to the orginal problem.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!
> 
> I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!
Click to expand...

Well this is what I am working on while I read KTP this morning!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Makes you wonder how our ancestors had healthy kids. Mind you, there was a huge mortality rate then too.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was pregnant, did not even take cold medicines or drink and I never did smoke. But I wanted my kids to be healthy and they were.
> 
> 
> 
> I was very fussy with my first, not so much with the second (still avoided alcohol and never smoked but not as fussy with other things. Two reasons behind this- one was that with only 17 months between them I had more to worry about than being too fussy. But also my first had a cleft palate and other related issues so she spent 6 weeks in hospital. So there was also some degree of I was so careful with Maryanne and we had major problems so why be so fussy. And it is Maryanne who has continued to have problems unrelated to the orginal problem.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Very nice colours. You are a busy bee this morning. 



darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!
> 
> I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is what I am working on while I read KTP this morning!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> I did not ask for my key until this morning and she had it down to me fairly quickly, no time to go out and get a copy so I am not really worried about her having a copy. There was no reason to make a copy prior to that.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock. Ohio Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Dancer, consider changing your locks. If you do change them, you make a key for the landlord as he legally needs access to your place.  :thumbup:
Click to expand...

[/quote]

They may have made one for a spare in case the other got lost. Whenever I have moved to a new appartment or bought a place, the first thing I did was to change the locks. You never knew who had "forgotten" to give their keys in. Safety and security of person is needed for those who have been through the wringer. Peace of mind and ability to sleep at night is a wonderful thing to have. ;-)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I have decided to not get paranoid about this. It is extremely unlikely they made a copy of it. We had been on friendly terms until a couple of days ago and if they had lost it, they would have come to me for another one if they wanted it. They are not the brightest ones around, as per what has been going on here.



5mmdpns said:


> They may have made one for a spare in case the other got lost. Whenever I have moved to a new appartment or bought a place, the first thing I did was to change the locks. You never knew who had "forgotten" to give their keys in. Safety and security of person is needed for those who have been through the wringer. Peace of mind and ability to sleep at night is a wonderful thing to have. ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!
> 
> I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is what I am working on while I read KTP this morning!
Click to expand...

hmmmmm,,,,,does not look like a shark sock at all! :shock: And the rabbit lived another day and hopped after the penguins!!!
  :?:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> I have decided to not get paranoid about this. It is extremely unlikely they made a copy of it. We had been on friendly terms until a couple of days ago and if they had lost it, they would have come to me for another one if they wanted it. They are not the brightest ones around, as per what has been going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> They may have made one for a spare in case the other got lost. Whenever I have moved to a new appartment or bought a place, the first thing I did was to change the locks. You never knew who had "forgotten" to give their keys in. Safety and security of person is needed for those who have been through the wringer. Peace of mind and ability to sleep at night is a wonderful thing to have. ;-)
Click to expand...

Well, we still have our knitting needles if you need us to take care of things and help you out! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> They're lovely gloves, Julie. Don't think I've got the skills or the patience for them!  :lol:
> Luke and his mum and dad have just left. He seemingly has slept a lot today and they're afraid he'll be up all night, so they tried to get him to waken and then when he did they seemed very surprised that he cried!


What do they expect a sleeping baby do when it is woken up? Smile and gurgle at them?
lovely to se you and Luke.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
Click to expand...

Thats alright- we can use 5s million dollars!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok, sounds good to me. I talked to B tonight and I told him that the landlord had been and had told me that they told him that they had not shovelled their part due to not having a shovel and were waiting for the mother to bring one. I told him that I had told the landlord that the shovel I was using belonged to the whole house and was right there to be used by them. I had told them before it was a house shovel by the way. When I told B that the landlord took the shovel and started to remove the snow himself, B laughed so hard. The landlord was going to tell them what I had said about the shovel. These people are good at making excuses and I think the landlord could see that for himself when he saw how clean my part was and how much they had left. And I am not so sure he was so impressed to be called all the way from Toronto (an hours drive on high speed freeway) to bring a fuse for them. He looked at my suite and was impressed by what he saw, once again. Said it looked so nice and cozy. 
So I think after he saw for himself how it was here, I will not have too many problems.



5mmdpns said:


> Well, we still have our knitting needles if you need us to take care of things and help you out! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

I was just reading about this and thought I should let the KTP family know about this. It seems that grapefruit and grapefruit juice has a much more negative effect/influence on more drugs than previously thought. For anyone taking medications, please see your doctor or pharmacist and ask about them and grapefruit. This article does not contain all the mediations that are influenced by grapefruit.
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/health/that-glass-of-grapefruit-juice-might-be-more-dangerous-than-you-can-imagine/article5695531/

This article lists them all, just scroll down a bit on the page to see the list.
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/11/26/grapefruit-medicine-interaction-warning-expanded/


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> that's about the truth - but i have yet to see anyone shovel our driveway - they just keep driving over it and packing it down. lol i am hoping for very little snow - a white christmas would be nice and then spring can come.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something for your husband, Poledra.
> 
> December 9
> 
> We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow
> covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic
> sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the whole
> world? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had!
> Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a
> boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
> This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up
> the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to
> shovel again. What a perfect life!
> 
> 
> 
> You would like it here this week Sam- up to 39 one day (low to mid 100s I guess) with the rest all very warm to hot.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats alright- we can use 5s million dollars!
Click to expand...

Absolutely!!!! (hahah, they love ketchup too!!! did you see? love them guys)


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam


Good to know your prostate is in a good condition Sam! I'm sure from this can guess what piddling is over here.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I will not be a grandmother by the time I am 57. Maybe by 60 at the current rate. Vicky is about to start paedeatric training and wants to get a far way through before starting a family. And Maryanne shows no sign of a boyfriend even (fortunately).
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh you are so daring darowil.



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know your prostate is in a good condition Sam! I'm sure from this can guess what piddling is over here.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Yes they could, and Darowil will have to make sure they are doing them in the right manner!!! :thumbup: ;-)


As an expert on them- having made one!


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Yes I do. If I was living in the middle east, I would be the first one to put on the burka even though I am not Muslim in faith.


When I was talking about protecting myself from the sun I said to DH that maybe Ishould get a burka for the cricket! Then decided that maybe the view would be a little restricted. You would sure have problems here with sunlight! How aweful to be so impacted by it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I hope this does not get me into trouble but thought it was pretty funny


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, I can see that getting caught up is going to be an uphill battle. lol, so I'll just go backwords. 

Joe glad you are doing okay, hope things settle down in your neck of the woods too. 

I just spilled coffee all over, I think I need to just sit in one place for a bit, so sitting here reading sounds like a great idea. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Sq_Dancer said:


> I hope this does not get me into trouble but thought it was pretty funny


LOL!!! 'tis the season for miracles, but somehow I don't think that was one of them. lol Too funny. lol


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail. sam
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And one drop at a time! (sorry Sam, but this is too funny! :? ) :lol:
> Kate, we need our heads banged together as this means the same thing to me! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, I'm in Georgia and it means that here also, brb.. have to let the dogs out to go piddle :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do. If I was living in the middle east, I would be the first one to put on the burka even though I am not Muslim in faith.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was talking about protecting myself from the sun I said to DH that maybe Ishould get a burka for the cricket! Then decided that maybe the view would be a little restricted. You would sure have problems here with sunlight! How aweful to be so impacted by it.
Click to expand...

ahaha, and *chuckles* there are far worse things that exist in this life. I am not a bubble-boy patient, close, but not there yet. I dont think I could be a bubble-boy because I am claustrophobic. hmmmmmm, think I will pass on that one!

At least with the winter snows and weather, I dont have to fight the sun and the pollen and there is no worries about me getting stung by a bee/wasp. There is always a silver lining behind every cloud is what they say. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I can see that getting caught up is going to be an uphill battle. lol, so I'll just go backwords.
> 
> Joe glad you are doing okay, hope things settle down in your neck of the woods too.
> 
> I just spilled coffee all over, I think I need to just sit in one place for a bit, so sitting here reading sounds like a great idea. lol


And what was the drink you had before you got your coffee? hmmmmm,,,,,a relaxing mystery to be solved later! :shock: :?

hahah, I am watched Murdoch Mysteries and there are headless talking dolls involved with this one! One of his better mysteries. I have seen it before but it is amusing. :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.
> 
> The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. They send me into panic attacks. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)
Click to expand...

I cannot watch any horror movies or if there is severe fighting I have to turn it off, I'm pretty limited on movies, especially if there is an abusive situation.


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> B likes to tease me. I am usually very fine with teasing and it can be fun at times when I know they are just that, but sometimes it does trigger past memories that make me cry. You just never know what can be said that will set off the waterworks. I have discussed this with him and told him that should this happen, it is really nothing he said other than it triggered some past memory of very hurtful things. So he understands this now and is good about it. I still want him to have his fun teasing but as long as he knows when I cannot take it, it is not him. When we are abused psychologically or verbally, can be very much a type of brainwashing. It steals your self esteem and does a lot of damage in parts of your brain. I know I still deal with it. I am not positive we ever truly get over it all. I know B also deals with it. He was also in a few abusive relationships. People do not realize just how many men also have been through this. It makes us gun shy and that is so very sad when you are with a decent person. you want to trust and you want so much to be loved back, and that fear gets in the way so often. I just have to keep getting stronger and I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.
> 
> The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you will get stronger. Buttons get pushed but then we choose to move on even if those buttons are always there. At least you understand why you react the way you do. You are a survivor as are we all. My abuse was as a child and I am still dealing with it but I am learning my attitude about it makes me victorious if I so choose. Sure, I'll always have the scars and perhaps will never fully understand but I will choose to have a victorious life and through my wisdom gained, help others. So many, too many. I can see your strength Dancer and the strength of all the others speaking up this month. Lurker, 5, Ceili, Marianne and others. I say pressure makes diamonds and we are all sparkling like diamonds now. And if not, those who aren't, you can see our light and that it is possible to heal even if those buttons are still there. Here's to healing and victory over abuse.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> B likes to tease me. I am usually very fine with teasing and it can be fun at times when I know they are just that, but sometimes it does trigger past memories that make me cry. You just never know what can be said that will set off the waterworks. I have discussed this with him and told him that should this happen, it is really nothing he said other than it triggered some past memory of very hurtful things. So he understands this now and is good about it. I still want him to have his fun teasing but as long as he knows when I cannot take it, it is not him. When we are abused psychologically or verbally, can be very much a type of brainwashing. It steals your self esteem and does a lot of damage in parts of your brain. I know I still deal with it. I am not positive we ever truly get over it all. I know B also deals with it. He was also in a few abusive relationships. People do not realize just how many men also have been through this. It makes us gun shy and that is so very sad when you are with a decent person. you want to trust and you want so much to be loved back, and that fear gets in the way so often. I just have to keep getting stronger and I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.
> 
> The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you will get stronger. Buttons get pushed but then we choose to move on even if those buttons are always there. At least you understand why you react the way you do. You are a survivor as are we all. My abuse was as a child and I am still dealing with it but I am learning my attitude about it makes me victorious if I so choose. Sure, I'll always have the scars and perhaps will never fully understand but I will choose to have a victorious life and through my wisdom gained, help others. So many, too many. I can see your strength Dancer and the strength of all the others speaking up this month. Lurker, 5, Ceili, and others. I say pressure makes diamonds and we are all sparkling like diamonds now. And if not, those who aren't, you can see our light and that it is possible to heal even if those buttons are still there. Here's to healing and victory over abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Childhood abuses are no less traumatic -- the trauma and memories are just carried longer. I think that when those who have suffered abuses can come together with support for each other, the memories are easier to face, and we know that we are no longer alone with them. It is not because of any wrong-doing on our part that caused abusers to focus on us. But we can be stronger men and women because we were able to overcome these things. The abuser can still control our minds if we let them, or we can learn how to live on in peace and harmony. We have the right to all things good and wonderful and peaceful. The nirvana is within each of us and ours to run with! If one needs help along the way, we take their hands and let them know it is ok. Thank you Daralene for taking my hand and letting me know it was ok. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people who have been abused suffer from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and it is a recognizable legal term for those who have been abused and the after-effects of the fall out from it. (At least it is so in Canada.) And many victims are able to get help because of this diagnosis. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the legal situation here- but personally find it infinitely preferable to bi-polar- in my case far more accurate! took more than 30 years to find a psychiatrist who was prepared to listen, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, for sure the bi-polar is a difficult one. I know lots of people who have this diagnosis and there is specific medications available to those with this illness. The medications do work but to have them prescribed you first need the diagnosis.
> 
> The diagnosis of PTSD comes with its own nightmares and yes they are nightmares. I can not watch any horror movies because of this, especially the pycho horror movies. They send me into panic attacks. I have watched some of the Jason movies because the graphics really got my attention and I was amazed at what they could do with film. The graphics took me to a place beyond the horror. (I did do some props and staging and makeup for some amature theatre productions). ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot watch any horror movies or if there is severe fighting I have to turn it off, I'm pretty limited on movies, especially if there is an abusive situation.
Click to expand...

I hear you!!!! I love a box of kleenx and a Walt Disney movie! Come sit with me and let us enjoy one together. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang????  (sorry about the title!)


----------



## Gweniepooh

I saw this on abc news tonight and went to their website to view the list. Yep, my blood pressure med is on the list and I just bought a big bag of red grapefruit. I've eaten grapefruit before since being on this medicine and had no problems. Guess I'll see if my sister wants some grapefruit. Darn it!


5mmdpns said:


> I was just reading about this and thought I should let the KTP family know about this. It seems that grapefruit and grapefruit juice has a much more negative effect/influence on more drugs than previously thought. For anyone taking medications, please see your doctor or pharmacist and ask about them and grapefruit. This article does not contain all the mediations that are influenced by grapefruit.
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/health/that-glass-of-grapefruit-juice-might-be-more-dangerous-than-you-can-imagine/article5695531/
> 
> This article lists them all, just scroll down a bit on the page to see the list.
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/11/26/grapefruit-medicine-interaction-warning-expanded/


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I can see that getting caught up is going to be an uphill battle. lol, so I'll just go backwords.
> 
> Joe glad you are doing okay, hope things settle down in your neck of the woods too.
> 
> I just spilled coffee all over, I think I need to just sit in one place for a bit, so sitting here reading sounds like a great idea. lol
> 
> 
> 
> And what was the drink you had before you got your coffee? hmmmmm,,,,,a relaxing mystery to be solved later! :shock: :?
> 
> hahah, I am watched Murdoch Mysteries and there are headless talking dolls involved with this one! One of his better mysteries. I have seen it before but it is amusing. :lol:
Click to expand...

lol! Tea actually. Just saw the pic of your son, yes he does wear a grey suit very well, nice looking young man.


----------



## Poledra65

Sam, those puppies are soooo cute, I really like the one sticking it's tongue out at the camera. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> I saw this on abc news tonight and went to their website to view the list. Yep, my blood pressure med is on the list and I just bought a big bag of red grapefruit. I've eaten grapefruit before since being on this medicine and had no problems. Guess I'll see if my sister wants some grapefruit. Darn it!
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading about this and thought I should let the KTP family know about this. It seems that grapefruit and grapefruit juice has a much more negative effect/influence on more drugs than previously thought. For anyone taking medications, please see your doctor or pharmacist and ask about them and grapefruit. This article does not contain all the mediations that are influenced by grapefruit.
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/health/that-glass-of-grapefruit-juice-might-be-more-dangerous-than-you-can-imagine/article5695531/
> 
> This article lists them all, just scroll down a bit on the page to see the list.
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/11/26/grapefruit-medicine-interaction-warning-expanded/
Click to expand...

Better to know than not know! Be safe, we need you around us! :-D


----------



## Pontuf

Ok all my Canadian friends, I need some recommendations. What are the best Canadian pharmacies that ship to the US? And any USA friends , have you ordered Meds from Canadian pharmacies?


----------



## pammie1234

Is that the machine for sleep apnoea? My friend's DH has one now and he found a big difference in his energy levels after he started using it.[/quote]

Yes, my old one is broken and I have gone way too long without it. I hope I can get it later this week.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Ok all my Canadian friends, I need some recommendations. What are the best Canadian pharmacies that ship to the US? And any USA friends , have you ordered Meds from Canadian pharmacies?


I dont have a clue as to which pharmacies ship meds to the US. I will have a look and see. :-D

http://www.pharmacychecker.com/ You need to check this out.

http://www.canadianmedsusa.com/

http://www.canadadrugs.com/ This one has a toll free number.

http://www.uscanadianpharmacy.com/


----------



## Marianne818

Okay.. son stories, my youngest son was part of a summer work force for kids in Colorado, he earned minimum wage, worked 4 hrs a day 5 days a week. He came home most everyday filth from head to toe had been up on the roof all day scraping the old shingles off, or shoveling trenches for laying new pipes. Now he was only 13 yrs old, his hammer was half as big as he was at the time. They worked on homes of disabled or senior citizens of the county. At the end of his first week he woke up early on Saturday morning, hopped on his bike and told me he'd be back soon. he showed up a few hours later, tired but excited. Asked if I had plans for dinner then asked if we could have Chinese at the restaurant, we went, when the server brought the check he grabbed it, said Mom, you do for me all the time, tonight this is on me, I'm a working "man" now! He was so proud. Now and then, he will "treat" me to a nice Chinese dinner out, just the two of us. No one else cares for it very often, but D and I could eat it everyday! It's always "date" night for us and he knows I love it!


----------



## iamsam

there is no fence at the barn - we got rid of that when the goats went.

i've never believed in keeping a dog outside - how can you enjoy the dog when the only time you see him is at meal time. i really like having the dogs around me - i don't look forward to trying to potty break five dogs but once i put my mind to something it will get done.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> if i have to winter them you had better believe i am going to potty train them - six dogs in my house - talk about hanging my knitting from the ceiling.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sam, those are such cutie pies. The expression in the eyes and the one with the big pink kiss for all of us. Just too cute. Hmmmm, are you going to potty train them?? Just kidding. I think I know the answer to that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that was a surprise answer. I thought they would be in the barn. How sweet that they will be in the house. You shouldn't have any trouble selling them if they are advertised as housebroken. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Sq Dancer, I just read the snow thing to the DH, he had a funny look on his face by the time I was done, like Oh S%*@ what am I in for. lol. too funny.


----------



## pammie1234

Does your medical insurance cover part or all of the expense? I know that in Canada, the government kicks in 3/4 of the cost and in Ontario you are required to pay only about $200 towards a CPAP. These machines can cost thousands of dollars. :|[/quote]

Medical will at least cover part. I have met my deductible so I hope that will help. I have had a lot of medical expenses these few months that I was not expecting. I rarely have any problems, but I know I am getting to that age where I should be expecting more. I know many on KTP are in the same boat. I am really going to try to get healthier and the first step is lose weight and then exercise. I just keep procrastinating!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Marianne, that is absolutely beautiful. Love hearing these wonderful stories. Thank you.

And ladies of abuse, take note, these are the kind of men we should have in our lives. They still exist. They are out there. We just have to be patient and wait for one to come along and then still be patient and not jump into these situations. So glad they are still out there for the next generation.



Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. son stories, my youngest son was part of a summer work force for kids in Colorado, he earned minimum wage, worked 4 hrs a day 5 days a week. He came home most everyday filth from head to toe had been up on the roof all day scraping the old shingles off, or shoveling trenches for laying new pipes. Now he was only 13 yrs old, his hammer was half as big as he was at the time. They worked on homes of disabled or senior citizens of the county. At the end of his first week he woke up early on Saturday morning, hopped on his bike and told me he'd be back soon. he showed up a few hours later, tired but excited. Asked if I had plans for dinner then asked if we could have Chinese at the restaurant, we went, when the server brought the check he grabbed it, said Mom, you do for me all the time, tonight this is on me, I'm a working "man" now! He was so proud. Now and then, he will "treat" me to a nice Chinese dinner out, just the two of us. No one else cares for it very often, but D and I could eat it everyday! It's always "date" night for us and he knows I love it!


----------



## stubbynose

LOL>>Larry is the bestthanks for a giggle dancer!!!


Sq_Dancer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eidz4JD7F80 Larry the Cable Guy with a Politically Correct Christmas Story


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. son stories, my youngest son was part of a summer work force for kids in Colorado, he earned minimum wage, worked 4 hrs a day 5 days a week. He came home most everyday filth from head to toe had been up on the roof all day scraping the old shingles off, or shoveling trenches for laying new pipes. Now he was only 13 yrs old, his hammer was half as big as he was at the time. They worked on homes of disabled or senior citizens of the county. At the end of his first week he woke up early on Saturday morning, hopped on his bike and told me he'd be back soon. he showed up a few hours later, tired but excited. Asked if I had plans for dinner then asked if we could have Chinese at the restaurant, we went, when the server brought the check he grabbed it, said Mom, you do for me all the time, tonight this is on me, I'm a working "man" now! He was so proud. Now and then, he will "treat" me to a nice Chinese dinner out, just the two of us. No one else cares for it very often, but D and I could eat it everyday! It's always "date" night for us and he knows I love it!


What a true heartwarming story!!! Yes, sons are wonderful people! Bet you are a main love in his life. What a proud boy, ur, man, he was taking his mama out for supper and paying for it! I dont suppose your heart was bursting with pride either -- no buttons left on your shirt!!   :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Information in regards to purchasing medications from Canada

http://patients.about.com/od/savemoneyondrugs/a/How-Americans-Can-Buy-Drugs-From-Canadian-Pharmacies.htm


----------



## iamsam

the scarf i am knitting bailee i am using just one strand of fun fur - it doesn't have the "mass" of a knitted worsted scarf but for the type of fur it is it works great. very stretchy. was it marianne that knit one with just one strand. you might try breaking a thread of it barehanded - i coudn't do it - then again -i don't have a lot of muscle left.

if i knit a bear with it - i would probably use something like sock yarn along with the fun fur.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great sweater daralene - love the color - i have seen that fun ribbon yarn and wondered how it would be to knit with.
> ______________________________________
> They had me put it with another yarn to knit it. I'm not sure why as I imagine you could knit without another yarn. Maybe it makes it stronger since it isn't on yarn, it is like thread with ribbons. It did look nice to have the pink yarn knit with it.
> 
> 
> 
> With any fun yarns it is always advisable to add another non-fun yarn to it when knitting it or crocheting it. I was told that it was to stablize the fun yarn for better wear and tear, make it less fragile.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Glad you enjoyed it. 



Poledra65 said:


> Sq Dancer, I just read the snow thing to the DH, he had a funny look on his face by the time I was done, like Oh S%*@ what am I in for. lol. too funny.


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. son stories, my youngest son was part of a summer work force for kids in Colorado, he earned minimum wage, worked 4 hrs a day 5 days a week. He came home most everyday filth from head to toe had been up on the roof all day scraping the old shingles off, or shoveling trenches for laying new pipes. Now he was only 13 yrs old, his hammer was half as big as he was at the time. They worked on homes of disabled or senior citizens of the county. At the end of his first week he woke up early on Saturday morning, hopped on his bike and told me he'd be back soon. he showed up a few hours later, tired but excited. Asked if I had plans for dinner then asked if we could have Chinese at the restaurant, we went, when the server brought the check he grabbed it, said Mom, you do for me all the time, tonight this is on me, I'm a working "man" now! He was so proud. Now and then, he will "treat" me to a nice Chinese dinner out, just the two of us. No one else cares for it very often, but D and I could eat it everyday! It's always "date" night for us and he knows I love it!


I love that story of you and your son, my son is like that.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Does your medical insurance cover part or all of the expense? I know that in Canada, the government kicks in 3/4 of the cost and in Ontario you are required to pay only about $200 towards a CPAP. These machines can cost thousands of dollars. :|


Medical will at least cover part. I have met my deductible so I hope that will help. I have had a lot of medical expenses these few months that I was not expecting. I rarely have any problems, but I know I am getting to that age where I should be expecting more. I know many on KTP are in the same boat. I am really going to try to get healthier and the first step is lose weight and then exercise. I just keep procrastinating![/quote]

I am betting you have high blood pressure too. This has a direct cause and effect relationship with sleep apnea. For someone with an extremely high blood pressure, it can take up to two years of sleeping with a CPAP to bring the blood pressure back under control. During that time, the physician will be monitoring blood pressure and adjusting blood pressure and cardiac meds. 
I hope things go well for you! we stand with you on becoming healthier, a goal we all have for ourselves.  :thumbup: :-D


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Info on deleting SmartShopper. http://www.ehow.com/how_7550637_remove-smart-shopper.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything called control panel. I have a Mac. Is that why? OK, I see there is no control panel on a Mac. I will have to go into system preferences I think. Not sure if it is Mac system preferences or Firefox/Safari preferences?
Click to expand...

For me I go to Safari, prefrences, security and it gives a number of options including block pop-up windows.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> the scarf i am knitting bailee i am using just one strand of fun fur - it doesn't have the "mass" of a knitted worsted scarf but for the type of fur it is it works great. very stretchy. was it marianne that knit one with just one strand. you might try breaking a thread of it barehanded - i coudn't do it - then again -i don't have a lot of muscle left.
> 
> if i knit a bear with it - i would probably use something like sock yarn along with the fun fur.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great sweater daralene - love the color - i have seen that fun ribbon yarn and wondered how it would be to knit with.
> ______________________________________
> They had me put it with another yarn to knit it. I'm not sure why as I imagine you could knit without another yarn. Maybe it makes it stronger since it isn't on yarn, it is like thread with ribbons. It did look nice to have the pink yarn knit with it.
> 
> 
> 
> With any fun yarns it is always advisable to add another non-fun yarn to it when knitting it or crocheting it. I was told that it was to stablize the fun yarn for better wear and tear, make it less fragile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm, now there is something to be said for sock yarn! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

Another yeah for mefinally trying double pointed needles tonighthad to watch a video after the first 2 attempts as I felt I needed 5 extra hands to keep the needles all going in the right direction!!! Hubby was laughing at me and asked me several times what exactly I was trying to do??? I looked at him and said trying to knit with 4 needles..his quick response waswhy.2 is not enough??? I just giggled and went back to my 4 needles.I am pleased with myself now as I am doing well and it is actually working!! Yeah me!!!

Thanks everyone for the kind words regarding my new daycare opening.I love my job and have missed it so much the past 3 months!! My mini vacation is soon over..back to the land of working and $$$.
Off to bed nowhave a great evening /morning see you all at the table again tomorrow!!!
Hugs !!!


----------



## Marianne818

stubbynose said:


> Another yeah for mefinally trying double pointed needles tonighthad to watch a video after the first 2 attempts as I felt I needed 5 extra hands to keep the needles all going in the right direction!!! Hubby was laughing at me and asked me several times what exactly I was trying to do??? I looked at him and said trying to knit with 4 needles..his quick response waswhy.2 is not enough??? I just giggled and went back to my 4 needles.I am pleased with myself now as I am doing well and it is actually working!! Yeah me!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words regarding my new daycare opening.I love my job and have missed it so much the past 3 months!! My mini vacation is soon over..back to the land of working and $$$.
> Off to bed nowhave a great evening /morning see you all at the table again tomorrow!!!
> Hugs !!!


Congratulations Stubby, new memories to be made are waiting for you!!!


----------



## Poledra65

stubbynose said:


> Another yeah for mefinally trying double pointed needles tonighthad to watch a video after the first 2 attempts as I felt I needed 5 extra hands to keep the needles all going in the right direction!!! Hubby was laughing at me and asked me several times what exactly I was trying to do??? I looked at him and said trying to knit with 4 needles..his quick response waswhy.2 is not enough??? I just giggled and went back to my 4 needles.I am pleased with myself now as I am doing well and it is actually working!! Yeah me!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words regarding my new daycare opening.I love my job and have missed it so much the past 3 months!! My mini vacation is soon over..back to the land of working and $$$.
> Off to bed nowhave a great evening /morning see you all at the table again tomorrow!!!
> Hugs !!!


Congrats on the dpn's working out for you, I love mine; and on the day care, hope it all goes wonderful for you.


----------



## Marianne818

I've got to try to sleep, I'm falling asleep trying to read the posts  
Sweet dreams, stay warm/cool and dry (we desperately need rain) send it our way please! 

Loves, Hugs and prayers for all my wonderful KTP family.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Good night Marianne, hope your dreams are as wonderful as you are!


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> Isn't that the truth. Maybe they know something we didn't. I can remember having Early Matrimonial Furniture when I got married. Now we live together, buy the house, have the kids and then, if we are lucky, get married.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is all the rage now to wait- possessions first!
> I love the Teddy- one of how many now that you have made?
Click to expand...

When my daughter told me she was moving in with her boyfriend she though tto make me better by telling me that they would get married at some times. Much to her amazement I asked 'why?' If I told her that if I didn't see anything wrong with living with someone I would see no reason to get married. after all why spend 1,000s of dollars and then have a honeymoon so you can go on doing what you have been doing for the last x number of years? I know many people do it, but I still can't see why. Having a small wedding maybe, but Vicky had a big church wedding reception of about 100 people and then went on a honeymoon. If you've been living together for 2 or 3 years what is the difference between a honeymoon and a holiday? Not like you need some time jus thte two of you to get used to being each other 24/7 or any such thing. Did try to be very interested for her sake becuas eit was very important to her. And helped by a very wise comment from a friend of ours (who's husband Vicky than asked to marry them) who said 'It's always good to do things God's way".


----------



## iamsam

love the color - took me a minute to figure out what it was. just call me visually impared.

sam



darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!
> 
> I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is what I am working on while I read KTP this morning!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i am so jealous.

sam


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Our kids called their grandparents Grandma and Grandpa and if we referred to them in conversation, then we would add the last name to avoid confusion. But, then one set of grandparents were here and the other set was in IA or FL depending on time of year.


My Fathers mother was always called Grandma Lucy (she died before I came out to Australia so we never knew her). His father who died before Dad knew Mum was only ever Dads father. And my father who died when I was 15 has only ever been my father for my girls. My mother is Grandma, Davids father is Granpa and his mother is Nanny (David's grandmother who the girls knew was Nanna).


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, he's all quiet now in his Grandma's arms....what do you call yourself? I'm Grandma - and the other grandma is Nana.
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I'm Gran and DH is Grandpa. The other grandmother doesn't want to be known as Gran, Granny or Nana as it, " makes her feel old" :shock: She wanted her and her DH to be known as .....wait for it.............Moppsy and Poppsy! IMHO it makes them sound like glove puppets or clowns...! :roll: However their DD has told them in no uncertain terms that they'll have to think of something else. I don't know what's so wrong with the 'normal' names? As my son said (not to them thankfully!  ) you ARE a granny, get over it!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are fixated on Beatrix Potter.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i need to watch my choice of verbs.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know your prostate is in a good condition Sam! I'm sure from this can guess what piddling is over here.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i love it dancer - very funny.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> I hope this does not get me into trouble but thought it was pretty funny


----------



## iamsam

we love having you here poledra - spilled coffee and all.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I can see that getting caught up is going to be an uphill battle. lol, so I'll just go backwords.
> 
> Joe glad you are doing okay, hope things settle down in your neck of the woods too.
> 
> I just spilled coffee all over, I think I need to just sit in one place for a bit, so sitting here reading sounds like a great idea. lol


----------



## iamsam

check with your doctor before giving your grapefruit away gwen - i think in moderation it would do no harm.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I saw this on abc news tonight and went to their website to view the list. Yep, my blood pressure med is on the list and I just bought a big bag of red grapefruit. I've eaten grapefruit before since being on this medicine and had no problems. Guess I'll see if my sister wants some grapefruit. Darn it!
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading about this and thought I should let the KTP family know about this. It seems that grapefruit and grapefruit juice has a much more negative effect/influence on more drugs than previously thought. For anyone taking medications, please see your doctor or pharmacist and ask about them and grapefruit. This article does not contain all the mediations that are influenced by grapefruit.
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/health/that-glass-of-grapefruit-juice-might-be-more-dangerous-than-you-can-imagine/article5695531/
> 
> This article lists them all, just scroll down a bit on the page to see the list.
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/11/26/grapefruit-medicine-interaction-warning-expanded/
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

darowil said:


> Congrats on shrinking out of your old coat.


thank you. I'm having another round of "I need new clothes, again!?!" which is both good and bad. Luckily I'm at my WW goal weight so I shouldn't be losing any more sizes. 

Edit to add (as I am catching up)

Sam - your puppies are so adorable.

The only issue I have with "Christmas" season is with the people who get twisted & refuse to acknowledge that other religions also have a mid-winter holiday. You are free to wish me a Merry Christmas as long as you don't get offended with my saying "merry Yule" to you.

Lurker 2 - I am in awe over your gloves. My skill level is so lacking...

Yeah, I'm caught up now. Darwin (the cat) is trying to tell me that it's time for bed. (cheez, he's been here a little over 2 months & he thinks he's in charge...)


----------



## iamsam

sweet marianne - what a boy.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. son stories, my youngest son was part of a summer work force for kids in Colorado, he earned minimum wage, worked 4 hrs a day 5 days a week. He came home most everyday filth from head to toe had been up on the roof all day scraping the old shingles off, or shoveling trenches for laying new pipes. Now he was only 13 yrs old, his hammer was half as big as he was at the time. They worked on homes of disabled or senior citizens of the county. At the end of his first week he woke up early on Saturday morning, hopped on his bike and told me he'd be back soon. he showed up a few hours later, tired but excited. Asked if I had plans for dinner then asked if we could have Chinese at the restaurant, we went, when the server brought the check he grabbed it, said Mom, you do for me all the time, tonight this is on me, I'm a working "man" now! He was so proud. Now and then, he will "treat" me to a nice Chinese dinner out, just the two of us. No one else cares for it very often, but D and I could eat it everyday! It's always "date" night for us and he knows I love it!


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have that meaning also.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> Well my doorbell rang and guess who was there? My landlord. He had come all the way from Toronto to bring me a couple of resetable fuses. So now if she blows the circuit again, I just have to push the button back in.  Told him where I am leaving my car and he could see how my area is cleaned and theirs is not. He said that he had asked her why here area was not done and she told him that her mother was bringing over a snow shovel for them. I told him that the shovel that was there was for the house. I just wanted it kept down towards my area so no one would see it and walk off with it. He went and cleaned out the rest of the driveway. and he was going to tell her that the shovel belonged to the house and that they could use it. And to leave it down towards the back so no one walked off with it. Let us see if they will do this. Time will tell.
> Also, she did bring me back my key so she will not be able to get in any longer if I am not in. She will just have to wait like she makes me wait for heat.


Well having turned up unexpectedlly he has seen things as they really are. good that they need access to your place- now- it is not good to have people you don't know coming into your place.


----------



## darowil

Well I no longer have work on dpns- just finished off the fingerless mitten I was working on. Now to work out what else I am doing that is doable while on KP.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Well I no longer work on dpns- just finsihed off the fingerless mitten I was working on. Now to work out what else I am doing that is doable while on KP.


ouch! it hurts to work on them so I work with them! (sorry, I could not resist!)  ;-)


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used black cohosh as well and thought it was great, but my friend's daughter, who's a pharmacist, said it shouldn't be used for more than 6 months as it can affect your liver.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kate- I have some concerns with alternative medicines simply because here at least they have no guidelines etc that they must follow like those from the doctor. They often don't contain the amounts of what they say they do, and because they are not controlled by regulations they don't even need to do what they say they do! And finding out things like the side effects of them is well nigh impossible. And this even applies to vitamins etc. Whereas if taking a prescription medication that can affect the liver the GP would take regular blood tests to pick up indications of damage occuring.
> And the idea that because something is natural it must be better for you seems a bit odd. After all how many natural things are poisonous? If they are making something better they must be changing things going on in the body is some way- and so why might they not be doing harm as well as good?
> But I also have no doubt that many of them are very effective.
Click to expand...

The situation is the same here. The FDA is specifically forbidden to be involved when something is called a supplement I think.


----------



## Pontuf

Pontuf and I want to jump in the SUV, drive to Ohio, fill it with labradoddle puppies and drive home! I am glad you are keeping the blonde one. Have you named him/her?
Really wish I lived closer to you. We would take a puppy in a minute. Since we lost our Clarence in July there has been a big void in our lives, that probably only a puppy could fill. I know that we need a dog for Pontuf. He is such a dog's dog, just loves to be around other dogs.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> tell pontuf he can have them all - maybe not the one gold/tan one - i think maybe he is already in his forever home.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Pontuf wants all your puppies especially the silver and black one. That one looks so much like Pontuf when he was a pup.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

stubbynose said:


> Holly cow!!! This tea party is certainly not dribbling out of the tea pot it is pouring out!!! I caught up this morning and left with the hubby for a day trip and came back and my cup of coffee is cold and after reading for the past hour my cup is full once more with hot coffee once again!! Phew..never a lull in this party!!!
> Well I got good news this morning..I have officially reopened my daycare doors!! I have my first wee lad coming on Wed!!! Yeah for me.I am very happy about this!! Now to really start advertising to get a few more.I have missed being with kids..when I moved at the end of July and had to say good bye to my former kids it was the saddest day ever!! I cried for days before and my last day with them was almost more than I could bare.everyone was crying.Moms ,kids, me, hubby and even some of the dads had tears in their eyes.it was a real kleenex moment.now I am restarting with a new group with new memorieslet the fun times restart!!!


Fantastic Stubby- great news and now you cna spend more time that little boy you liked so much. (assume it was the boy you talked about before)


----------



## pammie1234

Finally! I reached the last page...at least for a while. I just kept seeing pages being added as I tried to catch up. So much going on.

Love all of the pictures, families, animals, puppies, and babies! 

Funny jokes and poems help keep my spirits up.

My grandmother was Nana, my mom is GiGi, my sister is now Nana, so I have no idea what I will be. My grand dog has called me Grammie, but has lately been calling me Grandma. I don't know when I will get grandchildren, but I'm older than most of you were when you had your first grandchild, so I probably won't care! 

Count me in on the visit to Sam's. There are a few of us close by that we could either ride share or fly on the same flight. I guess it would depend on how much knitting supplies we bring!

By the way, I piddle! Sam, I knew exactly what you meant and it has nothing to do with the bathroom! I think it is because I'm a little ADHD!

Also, my labradoodle does shed, a lot! I think it is interesting that he is twice as big as predicted and sheds as much as my lab did. But, I love him and wouldn't trade him for the world or even a million pounds of the finest, most expensive yarn available!


----------



## Lurker 2

Redkimba said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on shrinking out of your old coat.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. I'm having another round of "I need new clothes, again!?!" which is both good and bad. Luckily I'm at my WW goal weight so I shouldn't be losing any more sizes.
> 
> Edit to add (as I am catching up)
> 
> Sam - your puppies are so adorable.
> 
> The only issue I have with "Christmas" season is with the people who get twisted & refuse to acknowledge that other religions also have a mid-winter holiday. You are free to wish me a Merry Christmas as long as you don't get offended with my saying "merry Yule" to you.
> 
> Lurker 2 - I am in awe over your gloves. My skill level is so lacking...
Click to expand...

I guess it is partly a matter of what you enjoy- I really like the challenge of the dpn's- but there are no fancy stitches on these at all- I am working up to finishing a scarf in the 'trailing vine' design which is 14 rows all complex- I need to write out the pattern for myself- I will be taking a hint or two from how Sorlenna formats her designs- excellent to read and work from! Plus I am sitting on Sorlenna's Albuquerque diamond design vest- hoping the emporium has got more cotton available- they assure me they should have- roll on Tuesday next week!


----------



## jheiens

Pammie--have you considered collecting what the labradoodle sheds and spinning it into yarn? Might be interesting to work with.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!
> 
> I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is what I am working on while I read KTP this morning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmmm,,,,,does not look like a shark sock at all! :shock: And the rabbit lived another day and hopped after the penguins!!!
> :?:
Click to expand...

And its very easy to get the rabbit and penguins muddled as they are the same colours.
The rabbit and sharks are running round in my head though after get through my list (whihc is longer than I thought. Though tI was doing well but it has grwon in the last 24 hours- when it should be shrinking).


----------



## 5mmdpns

Too funny Darowil! I hope they slow down when it is your bed time -- cant be having them giving you knitting nightmares especially when they are only in the yarn skein stages!!! haha 
.......and Alice did jump down the rabbit hole hot on the heels of the rabbit who was late for his important date!:shock:
.......swim said the fishy, so they swam and they swam right over the --- damn! (the big one got away again) :|


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> I hope this does not get me into trouble but thought it was pretty funny


Well I think is very funny.


----------



## iamsam

i have not named the gold/tan one yet - it will come to me out of the blue one of these days.

if we don't get them sold soon i will need to bring them inside - they don't seem to mind being outside but it hasn't been really cold yet.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Pontuf and I want to jump in the SUV, drive to Ohio, fill it with labradoddle puppies and drive home! I am glad you are keeping the blonde one. Have you named him/her?
> Really wish I lived closer to you. We would take a puppy in a minute. Since we lost our Clarence in July there has been a big void in our lives, that probably only a puppy could fill. I know that we need a dog for Pontuf. He is such a dog's dog, just loves to be around other dogs.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell pontuf he can have them all - maybe not the one gold/tan one - i think maybe he is already in his forever home.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Pontuf wants all your puppies especially the silver and black one. That one looks so much like Pontuf when he was a pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Southern Gal

wow, i am caught up. the tp can sure get away from you. marianne, do keep taking time for yourself, when your feelng good and doing good, the others will feel better also.
Dancer, i loved the snowplow story, so funny. i just think you need to continue to hold your own with the upstairs neighbors. don't let them run you over. i like to get along and treat everyone like i would like to be treated. makes me tense to have to get sidways of someone, but i can get them told, nicely, but bluntly. i just don't like someone to take advantage of anyone.
Even though i am not offically a nanny, but i have said before the girls are as close to being mine as any could have been after helping raise them, when Keagan was little and he and moe lived with me and bj, when he started talking, he never could say donna, so it came out lala, and to this day i am lala, to both boys and both neices, and their spouses. it just has always stuck, Keagan is 17 now.
I did go to tai chi this morning, i need to get a good beginner tape and ask what type of tai chi we do, so she told me to find paul lam and we do the chuan style, so i have been looking on the internet. i don't know if i will ever get it into my mind what i am supposed to do with my feet and hands at the same time, but i enjoy it and strangly enough there is only about 7 of us and we have fun. everyone else has been doing it for yrs. 
gotta tell you, this afternoon after bj and i came home, i did some house work, yes i said that four letter word, when i finished vacuming, i took some baking soda and some ground cloves and sprinkled on my carpet in living room and den, i didn't go over board but my how pleasant the smell is. i did get my little tree up, but fizzled out when it came to getting my decorations down, tomorrow, gonna go to bed now. 
sam, i am like you i like my pets to live with me. it bothers me that the stray cats are outside, but as they are not tame, all i can do is feed and provide a bed for them, since i fixed the rubbermade tub sideways and filled it with towels, they have been sleeping there, i am gonna work on some more of a wind block for it. 
nite all


----------



## iamsam

you are right pammie - labradoddles can shed - poodles don't shed so the amount of shedding from a labradoddle is a little unpredictable. some never shed - and some like yours you would think would go bald they shed so much. my lab is not a big shedder thank goodness.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Finally! I reached the last page...at least for a while. I just kept seeing pages being added as I tried to catch up. So much going on.
> 
> Also, my labradoodle does shed, a lot! I think it is interesting that he is twice as big as predicted and sheds as much as my lab did. But, I love him and wouldn't trade him for the world or even a million pounds of the finest, most expensive yarn available!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

darowil I do believe in marriage and I do believe in love. I have been married once to the man that fathered my children. It took me 26 years to finally realize that I needed out of the marriage as there was no love there. Only the love of money. I have also lived with one man out of wedlock. After being with him a short time, I knew I did not want to marry him. And it was not long after that, that we had separate rooms and just existed. 
What I have now is a very decent man who I believe loves me and is scared to say it. Everything he does leads me to believe this. I do not live with him. He tells me he has deep feelings for me. He is scared and so am I. If the day ever comes that he asks me to marry him, I believe I would accept. I want the commitment which yes, can be there without marriage. But I also want the love that goes with it. And I want it God's way this time. Both of us have been used. Both of us have been badly hurt. Both of us have been walked all over. Both of us want a real lasting relationship where there is respect and love. I believe it is going to take us both some time to trust our feelings. For now, I truly am enjoying the courtship. I am enjoying being treated as a real lady. I am enjoying him. He is not only the man I feel I love and care about, he is my best friend. I know I can count on him and he, I believe, is starting to trust I am who I say I am. I am there for him as much as he is here for me. I am in no rush. I miss him when we are not together but I can wait. 
And yes, I do believe as you do, that why spend so much money on a huge wedding? I have never had a huge wedding (there were six of us at my first wedding). I do not want a huge wedding if I ever got married again. I would only want a very few people there but I would like it to be nice but simple and in a church. And I would have to see about having a camera there so that you all could watch it.  Don't know if it will ever happen for me again. Will just wait and see. Dancer



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth. Maybe they know something we didn't. I can remember having Early Matrimonial Furniture when I got married. Now we live together, buy the house, have the kids and then, if we are lucky, get married.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is all the rage now to wait- possessions first!
> I love the Teddy- one of how many now that you have made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When my daughter told me she was moving in with her boyfriend she though tto make me better by telling me that they would get married at some times. Much to her amazement I asked 'why?' If I told her that if I didn't see anything wrong with living with someone I would see no reason to get married. after all why spend 1,000s of dollars and then have a honeymoon so you can go on doing what you have been doing for the last x number of years? I know many people do it, but I still can't see why. Having a small wedding maybe, but Vicky had a big church wedding reception of about 100 people and then went on a honeymoon. If you've been living together for 2 or 3 years what is the difference between a honeymoon and a holiday? Not like you need some time jus thte two of you to get used to being each other 24/7 or any such thing. Did try to be very interested for her sake becuas eit was very important to her. And helped by a very wise comment from a friend of ours (who's husband Vicky than asked to marry them) who said 'It's always good to do things God's way".
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

jheiens said:


> Pammie--have you considered collecting what the labradoodle sheds and spinning it into yarn? Might be interesting to work with.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I guess I need to learn to spin. I can just see the face of the person I give my first dog hair sweater to!


----------



## darowil

stubbynose said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words regarding my new daycare opening.I love my job and have missed it so much the past 3 months!! My mini vacation is soon over..back to the land of working and $$$.
> Off to bed nowhave a great evening /morning see you all at the table again tomorrow!!!
> Hugs !!!


And now you will have $$$ to get more yarn to knit socks with now you have mastered dpns- or of course ypu could spend it on a good circular so you can learn magic loop! That of course is of you any time with all the kids you will soon have.


----------



## iamsam

i might interject here - as the amount they shed varies so does their hair. some is very curly like a poodle and some is straight like the lab and then you have all the inbetweens. some of their fur is soft and some not so soft. i do not know how to spin but i am wondering if one can spin dog hair. it might be an interesting thing to do - they say one eventually looks like their pet - how much better when wearing their fur. lol

sam



jheiens said:


> Pammie--have you considered collecting what the labradoodle sheds and spinning it into yarn? Might be interesting to work with.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I no longer work on dpns- just finsihed off the fingerless mitten I was working on. Now to work out what else I am doing that is doable while on KP.
> 
> 
> 
> ouch! it hurts to work on them so I work with them! (sorry, I could not resist!)  ;-)
Click to expand...

Now if you look at it again you will see that when I returned to it I made a slight adjustment- before your rude comment!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Plus I am sitting on Sorlenna's Albuquerque diamond design vest-


In line with 5s comment to me above- I hope you removed the needles first.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I am sitting on Sorlenna's Albuquerque diamond design vest-
> 
> 
> 
> In line with 5s comment to me above- I hope you removed the needles first.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I no longer work on dpns- just finsihed off the fingerless mitten I was working on. Now to work out what else I am doing that is doable while on KP.
> 
> 
> 
> ouch! it hurts to work on them so I work with them! (sorry, I could not resist!)  ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now if you look at it again you will see that when I returned to it I made a slight adjustment- before your rude comment!
Click to expand...

*chuckles*


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I think I am heading off to bed. I have got 5 angels completed and three more to go. I have most of the word done on them already also but will finish them up tomorrow. Then I am on to the next project of making some little bird feeders to hang in the tree. Lots to do yet, but getting there. Night night everyone,


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I am sitting on Sorlenna's Albuquerque diamond design vest-
> 
> 
> 
> In line with 5s comment to me above- I hope you removed the needles first.
Click to expand...

Ah but that one is on circulars


----------



## rpuhrmann

Strawberry, I'm not sure how costly it is, or if you want to go this route, but have you thought of petitioning for Grandparents Visitation? I would talk with your son first, to let him know you are not doing it to be mean. It's just a thought.
Roberta



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I haven't went through all the postings, sorry. Hope all had a great Thanksgiving. I had my son and his family. The boys were fun. I will miss my son when he leaves for Afghanistan on Sunday. When I asked his evil wife about coming here or us going over to their house to see the boys, she let me know snottily she will be too busy. I asked what do you mean by that? She said I said I will be too busy with the boys and walked out. I told DH I guess that means wwe won't get to see the boys again. Tim, my son heard it. I called today and Tim said he took care of it but if he's gone she'll do what she wants. DH said we'll just drop byn and too bad if she doesn't like it. How evil can someone be? Last time when Tim was in Iraq we didn't see the boys for a year. She won't get by with it this time.
> 
> Sam, I hope it's ok to ask, how old is Heidi? is she having trouble with this pregnancy? How far along is she? I will add her to my prayers.
> Thank you for the recipes. I'm going to make the salad tomorrow. We had left over turkey today. I think it taste even better today.
> 
> I better get going it's almost time to get the Suggies out to play. Prayers to all and my God bless you all. Until tomorrow.


----------



## rpuhrmann

Thanks for the heads-up 5! I hadn't realized I was still on last weeks KTP. lol 
Sounds like everyone had a great Thanksgiving, and lots of good food.
I'll be praying for the new moms, that they have beautiful, healthy babies.
Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann

That beret is SO pretty, Gwen! I sure wish I had some of your talent. lol
Roberta



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay folks...here it is hot off the needles...the beret I started last night for step DD. Now to start on the cowl she wants.


----------



## rpuhrmann

Thank you for posting that Dancer! I had no idea she had that beautiful of a voice! I have only heard her sing Country.
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> Loved the Andrea Bocelli and David Foster Link very much. I love tenors with a passion.
> Well I have shovelled my part of the snow in the driveway. The rest is up to the people upstairs. The sun was starting to come out at the end of my shovelling. I will try to take a picture later.
> I have a song here that will amaze some of you, if you have not already heard it. It is Marie Osmond and I had no idea she had such a powerful voice until I heard this. It is a tribute to her son who committed suicide. I hope you also enjoy it.


----------



## rpuhrmann

I love it, Darowil!!
Roberta

[/quote]

darowil try this site if you want a white Christmas:

http://www.pusher.com.au/clients/pusher-christmas-2011

you get the white without the cold![/quote]


----------



## rpuhrmann

Linda, I add a fingering, or baby yarn with the fun fur. It hardly changes the thickness, and it's a lot easier to find, and correct my errors.
Roberta



Linda888 said:


> the scarf sounds beautiful. One of my friends at work has told me to take another regular worsted yarn, same shading as the fun fur i want to use and knit the two together as if it is one strand. That isn't what i want to do. It would be too much bulk i think, and it still doesn't help me learn to knit the fun fur alone. I will succeed eventually. thank you for the warm welcome. I am off to do some more knitting, but will return.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I am sitting on Sorlenna's Albuquerque diamond design vest-
> 
> 
> 
> In line with 5s comment to me above- I hope you removed the needles first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah but that one is on circulars
Click to expand...

Thats not so bad then.


----------



## rpuhrmann

I leave a fan blowing on the wall next to my bed at night. That way, it moves the air, but doesn't blow directly on me. For me, it works pretty well!
Roberta



darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
Click to expand...


----------



## rpuhrmann

Dancer, my doctor told me menopause usually lasts about 10 yrs. So, we get the "pleasure" of not needing a heater during our winter storms. lol
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> I was not fond of the night sweats either. Really did not want to cuddle or be touched at night as that was torture. Mostly if I kicked my feet out of the bed covers, it would cool me down enought to cool off but yep, it would go on and on all night long. I get it a little now but not as bad as it was. Wonder when it stops!!! or does it?
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

That is an idea worth trying. Thank you.



rpuhrmann said:


> I leave a fan blowing on the wall next to my bed at night. That way, it moves the air, but doesn't blow directly on me. For me, it works pretty well!
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well it is more than that now. I have already gone through it about 7 years ago but started the night sweats many years before that. So is that for 10 years afterwards?????



rpuhrmann said:


> Dancer, my doctor told me menopause usually lasts about 10 yrs. So, we get the "pleasure" of not needing a heater during our winter storms. lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not fond of the night sweats either. Really did not want to cuddle or be touched at night as that was torture. Mostly if I kicked my feet out of the bed covers, it would cool me down enought to cool off but yep, it would go on and on all night long. I get it a little now but not as bad as it was. Wonder when it stops!!! or does it?
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rpuhrmann

You're right Sam! I just saw a group of them partying out on the patio last night! I think they were having a "Slugfest"! lol
Roberta



thewren said:


> believe me myfanwy - in western washington you didn't have to catch them - they came without being called.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning. So what is in store for this fine Tuesday. I did not go Square Dancing last night. I was all dressed and ready to go and at 10 past 6, B called and had a very sore back from helping his landlord to put in a plywood floor for a garage. He had all the leveling of the sand to do yesterday and he says the plywood, which has a rubber layer in it, is about 100 lbs a piece. Guess the landlord is more of a hinderance than a help but B is making him help him. The poor dear is trying to work as hard as he can to earn some money to pay me back for his car. I just do not want him injuring himself in the process. He is going to work some more on it today but does not think he will be able to finish it today. Tomorrow he is coming up here so we can get the winter tires on my car and he is going to take me around to some stores. I told him I will give him a good back massage as I seem to be able to ease his back pain off. 
I almost have all 8 angels done. I want to get at the little bird feeder ornaments today if I can. I have all my garbage out by the roadside and there is a nice clear icy piece of the driveway that just does not happen to be where I shovelled it. There is a dusting of snow from last night, hardly anything so shovelling today will be a cinch. And I guess that is it for this morning. So wishing you a great day and will be making posts throughout the day as I keep checking in.


----------



## Silverowl

thewren said:


> i might interject here - as the amount they shed varies so does their hair. some is very curly like a poodle and some is straight like the lab and then you have all the inbetweens. some of their fur is soft and some not so soft. i do not know how to spin but i am wondering if one can spin dog hair. it might be an interesting thing to do - they say one eventually looks like their pet - how much better when wearing their fur. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie--have you considered collecting what the labradoodle sheds and spinning it into yarn? Might be interesting to work with.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

Here you are here are few sites that tell you what to do.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Wash-Dog-Fur-for-Spinning/

http://www.ehow.com/how_2074274_spin-yarn-from-dog-hair.html

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Dog-Yarn


----------



## rpuhrmann

Well, if it is your driveway, and they are suppose to park on the grass, just park your car in the middle of the driveway, and back a bit, so they can't get into it at all. Although, anything you do will make bad feelings with them. Maybe talk to the woman, and explain your problem? I hope you find some solution soon. It's bad to let things fester for too long.
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here is an interesting stocking stuffer for those that wear flip flops. http://www.siviaharding.com/patterns/flippant/

A cute little balero for someone
http://kellymaher.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/ribbed-lace-bolero/

And some really nice stockinettes
http://purlthis.blogspot.ca/2007/11/introducing-inspire-knits.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am not going to worry about it at this point. I think when I have to disturb them at nighttime, it will get my point across. They have decided what is their little spot to park, which does not allow for anyone to park behind them, and they do not want to park elsewhere, and as of Dec. 1 - Apr. 1 there is no street parking allowed at night time, they will just have to get up out of their nice cozy little bed on a cold winter night to let me get in and park my car. Of course, I will be decent and let them know I will be Late coming home that night so they can decide earlier if they want to move their vehicle up further or not. I am not a total witch. 



rpuhrmann said:


> Well, if it is your driveway, and they are suppose to park on the grass, just park your car in the middle of the driveway, and back a bit, so they can't get into it at all. Although, anything you do will make bad feelings with them. Maybe talk to the woman, and explain your problem? I hope you find some solution soon. It's bad to let things fester for too long.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did and he said there was nothing he could do about it. So since I have part of the driveway as my only part of being outdoors with a tiny little patch of lawn, I have moved their garbage can and recycle bin to the front of the house which is their part of the outdoors and out of my little space. Don't think they want it out in their part of the driveway.
Click to expand...


----------



## rpuhrmann

5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, I'm so happy you are free of the abuse. I could do the happy ice cream dance! You must have done that when the police hauled his tushy out.
> 
> May God bless you.
> 
> 
> 
> 5, I would have been lighting up at least 6 or 7 every night next to his bed while he was sleeping! Then, maybe, you wouldn't have had to deal with him in the morning, if that were true. lolol
> Roberta
> 
> Thanks! Actually, I was greatly relieved, and wanted a coffee and a smoke. (No smoking with the ex around -- claims he couldnt breathe if I did. hmmmm, perhaps I should have lit one and let the wheelchair go too?) My neighbour came over to see if I was alright and I asked the neighbour for one of his, and he said no, he would not get me into that again. Of course I am thankful now for that. My neighbours are great and we look out for each other. :thumbup:
> 
> I will join you in that happy dance, as I do that everyday! I will tell you a secret, shhhh but I even smile at myself now!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Christmas Traditions from around the world 

If anyone has anything to add to this, please feel free to do so. Would love to hear what other countries do for Christmas. 

Christmas in Australia. 

Christmas Traditions in Australia

Australians live on the world's largest island, which is also the world's smallest continent. Most of Australia's immigrants came from England and Ireland, bringing their Christmas customs with them.

Australia is the Land Down Under, where the seasons are opposite to ours. When Australians celebrate Christmas on December 25, it is during summer vacation. Most of Australia is a hot, dry desert, known as the Outback. The grassy or marshy savannas are called the Bush. But most people in Australia live in the green coastal areas of the southwest.

The most popular event of the Christmas season is called Carols by Candlelight. People come together at night to light candles and sing Christmas carols outside. The stars shining above add to the sights and sounds of this wonderful outdoor concert.

Australian families love to do things outside. They love to swim, surf, sail, and ride bicycles. They like to grill meals outdoors on the barbecue, which they call the "barbie."

Families decorate their homes with ferns, palm leaves, and evergreens, along with the colorful flowers that bloom in summer called Christmas bush and Christmas bellflower. Some families put up a Christmas tree. Outdoors, nasturtiums, wisteria, and honeysuckle bloom.

Christmas festivities begin in late November, when schools and church groups present Nativity plays. They sing carols throughout the month of December.

On Christmas Eve, families attend church together. Some children expect Father Christmas to leave gifts, and others wait for Santa Claus to visit and deliver gifts.

After opening presents on Christmas morning, the family sits down to a breakfast of ham and eggs. Then the family goes to church again.

On Christmas Eve in families that observe Irish traditions, the father sets a large candle in a front window of the home to welcome Mary, Joseph, and the Baby Jesus. The youngest child in the family lights the candle. The family goes to midnight mass and attends church on Christmas Day, as well. Afterwards there are parties and festive visits.

Christmas Day is when families and close friends gather together from all over Australia. The highlight of the day is the holiday midday dinner. Some families enjoy a traditional British Christmas dinner of roast turkey or ham and rich plum pudding doused in brandy and set aflame before it is brought to the table. The person who gets the favor baked inside will enjoy good luck all year round.

Other families head for the backyard barbie to grill their Christmas dinner in the sunshine. Many families even go to the beach or to the countryside and enjoy a picnic of cold turkey or ham and a salad. Father Christmas has been known to show up in shorts to greet children at the beach on Christmas!

The day after Christmas, December 26, is Boxing Day. Australians with British and Irish backgrounds leave tips for the grocer, postman, newspaper carrier, and others to thank them for their help in the past year.

New Year's Eve is always a special time, with dinners, dances, and parties. On Twelfth Night, January 6, there is one last party to end the Christmas season.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is an interesting stocking stuffer for those that wear flip flops. http://www.siviaharding.com/patterns/flippant/
> 
> A cute little balero for someone
> http://kellymaher.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/ribbed-lace-bolero/
> 
> And some really nice stockinettes
> http://purlthis.blogspot.ca/2007/11/introducing-inspire-knits.html


Love the flip flop ones, they will be for my stocking this year. Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Fingerless Gloves http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTfetching.html


----------



## rpuhrmann

Especially, seeing how irresponsible they are. I'd be very worried he would get the key, and go into your apartment to snoop around or worse!
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> Well thought it would be good if a fuse blew or what have you. They seem to keep blowing fuses and bothering me. However, they used the last fuse now and told her to contact the landlord about it and she did not. I just want my key back. Do not need them in here if I am not here.


----------



## rpuhrmann

Hmmm, I think you better get your prescription checked on your glasses! I only see good pics; none are bad!
Roberta



Linda888 said:


> Red male cardinal, male Downy Woodpecker, red squirrel nibbling a peanut, red squirrel, chipping sparrow, American goldfinch. All beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much! I enjoy my pictures allot. My husband pics the ones he likes and has me print them in 8x10, put them in frames and hang them on the wall. I guess i don't mind, though i never see a good picture, i always see what is wrong. I can never tell if it's good or not, just some pictures i am fond of and some i am not.[/quote]


----------



## rpuhrmann

Sam! Are you teaching those babies to stick their tongues out at us??? Shame! lolol
Roberta



thewren said:


> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer

My Angels are done.


----------



## Poledra65

Ooh, Dancer those angels are so pretty.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Poledra. Now on to the bird feeders. 



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Dancer those angels are so pretty.


----------



## Pup lover

I finally finished up last weeks KTP and came to the new one, not sure I will ever catch up! We had a wonderful Thanksgiving, too much food lots of good company. My intention for my days off work had been to decorate for Christmas, thats what I do every year. However, my living room and dining room have needed to be painted for some time. They are done now, I did get some knitting and finishing done. Still need to hang pictures, etc. back up will take my time doing it want to rearrange some things, get rid of some etc. My hands are soo sore from painting, my right hand is quite swollen and sore today, hopefully will be better tomorrow when I return to work. On to read some of this weeks KTP, prayers and hugs to all!


----------



## Marianne818

I was fortunate to have a "mid" size wedding for my first. My Aunt was a florist and she did all the decorations, made my bouquet with my favorite roses, a blend of yellow and light orange around the edges (cannot think of their name this morning) A friend made my wedding dress, my fiance' brought me lace from Spain and that was a major part of my dress and veil that made a small train. The dress had pearl beads across the front and she had the same beads across the top of the veil. I still have that dress packed by a cleaner that specialized in preserving fabrics. Guess my Mom had hoped I'd have a daughter some day to pass it on to, but maybe someday a granddaughter that might want to use some part of it. My fondest memory of that day was when my father and my step-father were standing outside with me, just before I was to walk down the aisle, Pop took my hand and said, you know, we can turn around and get in the car and leave if you want... my step-father Bill, took my other hand and told me the same, but added, that we are afraid for you to go so far away with him.. I'll talk to your Mom.. let's just go. But when they opened the doors and I saw all my friends and family standing and waiting.. I put my arm through Pops and the other through Bills and told them I could do this. Biggest mistake I ever made!!!!!!! :lol: But on the bright side, I have my Ben and he is worth any and every bruise and broken bone, every stitch, I'd do it all again to have such a wonderful son.


----------



## melyn

Dancer they are lovely, what do you make the heads with they look so good 


Sq_Dancer said:


> My Angels are done.


----------



## Pup lover

Here is a cowl that I did Thanksgiving day while visiting and a scarf for DH that I did a while ago and finally got the nerve to take the steam iron to it and uncurl it. Turned out well, had to hold the iron closer than I thought I would have to but managed not to melt anything! The cowl worked up very quickly and I will make more of these for Christmas since time is definitely going to be an issue!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sq_Dancer said:


> My Angels are done.


Absolutely stunning! Love them


----------



## Gweniepooh

YOU are such a multi-talented lady! The bird feeders are adoreable. I'll be finishing up my angels today also. Can you share how to make them via email?



Sq_Dancer said:


> Well I think I am heading off to bed. I have got 5 angels completed and three more to go. I have most of the word done on them already also but will finish them up tomorrow. Then I am on to the next project of making some little bird feeders to hang in the tree. Lots to do yet, but getting there. Night night everyone,


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm plain and simple Grandma Dobbins, but when they are with me I am just Grandma. I love it when they come up to me and hug me and pat me on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a wonderful grandma! I can hardly wait for my title of Grandma! ahah, but then some things are worth waiting for! How many grands do you have?
Click to expand...

I have 3...2 boys and a girl.
It is a wonderful day when you join the grandparents club. :thumbup: :thumbup:
My sister that is 13 1/2 yrs younger than me has about 12. I can't keep up with the count.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Hoping to persuade DH to go out for tea tonight as I can't be bothered cooking.... ...not my favourite occupation. :lol: Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> Do what I did last night- turn up just after him, exhausted so that he says shall we go out for tea? We just went to cafe down the street. Which was just as well as I no enegy to go far. Especially as I had taken a slightly longer route to get home so I could go and suggest having tea in China town on th eway home. Only to find that the office in darkness just before 5pm! I had left my phone home so couldn't ring him as I would have normally done.
> I had gone to the knitting lessons I normally do Monday and then stayed around at church to help set up for Christmas events on this week. One of the girls (well I'm sure at 22 she wouldn't use the term girl) had a birthday so a birthday cake was bought for her. had to have a piece of course, but despite that and eating out last night I still lost 1/2 kilo (in 2 weeks but one of these weeks was when I was away so I was happy to come back at the same weight I left on). What a shame Christmas is coming- it will sabotage my efforts I am sure.
Click to expand...

You ladies are so smart working on the darlings for tea. Sorry the walk by the office didn't work out  But, it was a good idea. I think all your walking is helping with the weight. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate
> Oh you lucky Grandmother. Hope you get to go out for dinner also. You use a term we do not seem to use here in Canada about "hoovering". I understand the term but in Canada we just say vacuuming. Funny how we all use different terms and words. You sound such a good mother/mother-in-law and grandmother. hugs to you.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone. What has everyone got on the go today? I want to finish my angels and of course need to shovel more snow from my driveway. Seems the upstairs people have moved the garbage can back to block the mail box. hmmmmmmmmmm.
> Will keep checking in here throughout the day. Have a great day. Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Son, partner and baby Luke were all at hospital this morning for a check on Holly (son's partner), so I went round and hoovered and cleaned up for them. It was better than a work out as I was rushing so I'd be gone before they came home! :lol: Now had lunch sitting at the computer and have just had a text to say they're coming round and of course they're bringing the baby with them. So far I've had a cuddle every day since he was born and today's not going to break my record! Might manage a few more photos too. Hoping to persuade DH to go out for tea tonight as I can't be bothered cooking.... ...not my favourite occupation. :lol: Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> down here you often hear of 'luxing' because of the predominance in earlier years of the 'Electrolux' vacuum cleaner. Many would not understand 'Hoovering'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we vacuum- well I avoid it when ever possible. I know hoovering, but never heard 'luxing'
Click to expand...

And there is Xeroxing. Not sure if that is used as much any more but it was often said in place of copying.


----------



## melyn

Ahhhh Marrianne you are one very brave inspirational lady, I take my hat off to you and wish you a long peacful and happy life. lyn


Marianne818 said:


> I was fortunate to have a "mid" size wedding for my first. My Aunt was a florist and she did all the decorations, made my bouquet with my favorite roses, a blend of yellow and light orange around the edges (cannot think of their name this morning) A friend made my wedding dress, my fiance' brought me lace from Spain and that was a major part of my dress and veil that made a small train. The dress had pearl beads across the front and she had the same beads across the top of the veil. I still have that dress packed by a cleaner that specialized in preserving fabrics. Guess my Mom had hoped I'd have a daughter some day to pass it on to, but maybe someday a granddaughter that might want to use some part of it. My fondest memory of that day was when my father and my step-father were standing outside with me, just before I was to walk down the aisle, Pop took my hand and said, you know, we can turn around and get in the car and leave if you want... my step-father Bill, took my other hand and told me the same, but added, that we are afraid for you to go so far away with him.. I'll talk to your Mom.. let's just go. But when they opened the doors and I saw all my friends and family standing and waiting.. I put my arm through Pops and the other through Bills and told them I could do this. Biggest mistake I ever made!!!!!!! :lol: But on the bright side, I have my Ben and he is worth any and every bruise and broken bone, every stitch, I'd do it all again to have such a wonderful son.


----------



## Pup lover

Oh can I be included also? Yes please on the hot apple cider, cant have egg nog. I can bring sugar cookies and/or choc chip.



Gweniepooh said:


> I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:


I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Suspicious minds think alike.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Angora, did you see the photos I posted showing the knitting lace?


Where are they? I can't keep up and have missed a lot. Maybe PM me but post for others to find too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dancer the angels are gorgeous!


----------



## Pup lover

Did not realize that the taste of wild game/meat could be effected by the stress of realizing they are going to be shot. Makes sense, dont eat much of that, so never thought about it. I love all of the things I learn here at KTP school from all of you!



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.
> 
> 
> 
> Moose tastes like an adult beef (not veal) but is slightly stretched into another dimension. And yep, it tastes like moose! Has no similarities to the taste of venison. For some people they say that the moose tastes "gamey" and that is only because the moose has been chased/stressed before it is shot and so it is full of adrenaline. I have not ever shot a moose that is stressed because I know I wont enjoy the taste of it and no amount of spices will remove that taste. Ideally you drop the moose right in its tracks before it even gets ready to take a startled jump. Then it is moose steak supreme!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Love the angels and the bird feeders.. so cute! 

I love that scarf!! the colors of the cowl are wonderful also.. I so hope to pick up the cables again soon. I had started learning them, but got onto Gypsycream's bears. :roll: 

The talk about dpn's I love working with them, I'm not that good at it of course, but they do make sense to me. I haven't tried the Magic loop method, not sure if that would really be any easier than the dpn's for me. 

Still haven't started decorating for the holidays yet. Had hoped to at least get the boxes from the storage room, but when we started talking about where to put what, we realized that we have a new piece of furniture that we bought this year. Now, have to decide what will leave temporarily so that the tree can have a place to shine. C wants to take the cubby shelves out, but that means packing up boxes of my books and pictures, plus I don't want the wood exposed to the dampness. The other big piece is her digital piano, full 88 keyboard. It cannot be exposed to climate changes either. Too much furniture in this small house for sure! Soooo hope that by next Christmas we are in a place of our own, will make things so much easier. 
Latest on that note, we are looking at some land parcels, have talked with several friends that had modular style homes built, they come together quickly and they love them. I had no idea they were modular homes very nice and very cozy. So, that is an idea we are toying with, but we have also decided to purchase enough land that we each can have our own homes. But be very close together, Deb will be included in this as she wants to be close with us but also independent. I think it will be great, like our own "compound" with one central swimming pool and since I am the "cook" in the family and have children that visit.. my home will be the center of the trio. So after the holidays we hope to seriously start looking for possibly 5 acres of land that is able to build on (a lot of land cannot be built on around here we have found out) 

Mom's calling for me.. be back later.. have a wonderful day/evening.. Love you all!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very nice cowl Pup Lover. I'm still working on mine....


Pup lover said:


> Here is a cowl that I did Thanksgiving day while visiting and a scarf for DH that I did a while ago and finally got the nerve to take the steam iron to it and uncurl it. Turned out well, had to hold the iron closer than I thought I would have to but managed not to melt anything! The cowl worked up very quickly and I will make more of these for Christmas since time is definitely going to be an issue!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will check back in throughout the day. Got to get busy with knitting and crafts.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker the gloves look lovely. Haven't tried gloves with fingers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil probably would say I should be using the 'magic loop' but I am old fashioned and like my DPN's!
> 
> I have a pair of fingerless gloves started for myself- they are brilliant in our relatively mild winters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is what I am working on while I read KTP this morning!
Click to expand...

Lovely. How nice for you. I will have to learn to do these. (pg 64)


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> I was just reading about this and thought I should let the KTP family know about this. It seems that grapefruit and grapefruit juice has a much more negative effect/influence on more drugs than previously thought. For anyone taking medications, please see your doctor or pharmacist and ask about them and grapefruit. This article does not contain all the mediations that are influenced by grapefruit.
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/health/that-glass-of-grapefruit-juice-might-be-more-dangerous-than-you-can-imagine/article5695531/
> 
> This article lists them all, just scroll down a bit on the page to see the list.
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/11/26/grapefruit-medicine-interaction-warning-expanded/


Does this include any other fruit also?


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's about the truth - but i have yet to see anyone shovel our driveway - they just keep driving over it and packing it down. lol i am hoping for very little snow - a white christmas would be nice and then spring can come.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something for your husband, Poledra.
> 
> December 9
> 
> We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow
> covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic
> sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the whole
> world? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had!
> Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a
> boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
> This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up
> the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to
> shovel again. What a perfect life!
> 
> 
> 
> You would like it here this week Sam- up to 39 one day (low to mid 100s I guess) with the rest all very warm to hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is reminding me of the post about how beautiful the snow one and it kept progressing each day till at the end the house was burned down, family gone, and snow quite hated. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know your prostate is in a good condition Sam! I'm sure from this can guess what piddling is over here.
Click to expand...

Too funny!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Marianne. That is about the whole good part of all this. My parents would not come to my wedding. They did not like my husband at all. They had every reason to feel as they did. But I do have my three children. They were my blessings. With all the turmoil they have gone through, and the heartache they have put me through, I will always love them. I keep wondering if I had never married him, what my life would have been like. Would it have been different? I will never know. We just have to be thankful, Marianne, for what we have. And I know you are.



Marianne818 said:


> I was fortunate to have a "mid" size wedding for my first. My Aunt was a florist and she did all the decorations, made my bouquet with my favorite roses, a blend of yellow and light orange around the edges (cannot think of their name this morning) A friend made my wedding dress, my fiance' brought me lace from Spain and that was a major part of my dress and veil that made a small train. The dress had pearl beads across the front and she had the same beads across the top of the veil. I still have that dress packed by a cleaner that specialized in preserving fabrics. Guess my Mom had hoped I'd have a daughter some day to pass it on to, but maybe someday a granddaughter that might want to use some part of it. My fondest memory of that day was when my father and my step-father were standing outside with me, just before I was to walk down the aisle, Pop took my hand and said, you know, we can turn around and get in the car and leave if you want... my step-father Bill, took my other hand and told me the same, but added, that we are afraid for you to go so far away with him.. I'll talk to your Mom.. let's just go. But when they opened the doors and I saw all my friends and family standing and waiting.. I put my arm through Pops and the other through Bills and told them I could do this. Biggest mistake I ever made!!!!!!! :lol: But on the bright side, I have my Ben and he is worth any and every bruise and broken bone, every stitch, I'd do it all again to have such a wonderful son.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I buy a type of wicker angel form and add the lace and ribbon and beading to them. I make larger angels too but will wait until after Christmas now to make them unless I get all done that I need to get done.



melyn said:


> Dancer they are lovely, what do you make the heads with they look so good
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Angels are done.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. son stories, my youngest son was part of a summer work force for kids in Colorado, he earned minimum wage, worked 4 hrs a day 5 days a week. He came home most everyday filth from head to toe had been up on the roof all day scraping the old shingles off, or shoveling trenches for laying new pipes. Now he was only 13 yrs old, his hammer was half as big as he was at the time. They worked on homes of disabled or senior citizens of the county. At the end of his first week he woke up early on Saturday morning, hopped on his bike and told me he'd be back soon. he showed up a few hours later, tired but excited. Asked if I had plans for dinner then asked if we could have Chinese at the restaurant, we went, when the server brought the check he grabbed it, said Mom, you do for me all the time, tonight this is on me, I'm a working "man" now! He was so proud. Now and then, he will "treat" me to a nice Chinese dinner out, just the two of us. No one else cares for it very often, but D and I could eat it everyday! It's always "date" night for us and he knows I love it!


How special Marianne. Love to hear that you have special people in your life and your son makes it even more special. :thumbup: :thumbup: You are loved. :!: ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> there is no fence at the barn - we got rid of that when the goats went.
> 
> i've never believed in keeping a dog outside - how can you enjoy the dog when the only time you see him is at meal time. i really like having the dogs around me - i don't look forward to trying to potty break five dogs but once i put my mind to something it will get done.
> 
> sam
> 
> Spoken like a true animal lover. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Sq Dancer, I just read the snow thing to the DH, he had a funny look on his face by the time I was done, like Oh S%*@ what am I in for. lol. too funny.


Oh no, now he knows. :shock:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I have not heard of xeroxing for a long time now. Usually it is photocopying now. But we use a lot of brand names for things, even if they are not of that brand. Such as Kleenex for tissue, Bandaide for what the British call Plasters, etc. I remember my grandfather talking about the Hooter, the Boot and the Bonnet when referring to the Horn, the Trunk and the Hood of a car.



Angora1 said:


> And there is Xeroxing. Not sure if that is used as much any more but it was often said in place of copying.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Does your medical insurance cover part or all of the expense? I know that in Canada, the government kicks in 3/4 of the cost and in Ontario you are required to pay only about $200 towards a CPAP. These machines can cost thousands of dollars. :|


Medical will at least cover part. I have met my deductible so I hope that will help. I have had a lot of medical expenses these few months that I was not expecting. I rarely have any problems, but I know I am getting to that age where I should be expecting more. I know many on KTP are in the same boat. I am really going to try to get healthier and the first step is lose weight and then exercise. I just keep procrastinating![/quote]

Once you are getting proper sleep you will have more energy and exercising will be easier. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. son stories, my youngest son was part of a summer work force for kids in Colorado, he earned minimum wage, worked 4 hrs a day 5 days a week. He came home most everyday filth from head to toe had been up on the roof all day scraping the old shingles off, or shoveling trenches for laying new pipes. Now he was only 13 yrs old, his hammer was half as big as he was at the time. They worked on homes of disabled or senior citizens of the county. At the end of his first week he woke up early on Saturday morning, hopped on his bike and told me he'd be back soon. he showed up a few hours later, tired but excited. Asked if I had plans for dinner then asked if we could have Chinese at the restaurant, we went, when the server brought the check he grabbed it, said Mom, you do for me all the time, tonight this is on me, I'm a working "man" now! He was so proud. Now and then, he will "treat" me to a nice Chinese dinner out, just the two of us. No one else cares for it very often, but D and I could eat it everyday! It's always "date" night for us and he knows I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that story of you and your son, my son is like that.
Click to expand...

Recently we went out with our son and his family. We have always paid but son had spoken to the waitress earlier and the bill was already taken care of and they told us that we had done so much for them in so many ways and helped with the grandchildren so no child care costs, that they wanted to treat us. It was a Japanese restaurant and not cheap, but delicious and a real treat. Isn't it wonderful when our children show us appreciation. Of course he is in his mid-forties now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Info on deleting SmartShopper. http://www.ehow.com/how_7550637_remove-smart-shopper.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything called control panel. I have a Mac. Is that why? OK, I see there is no control panel on a Mac. I will have to go into system preferences I think. Not sure if it is Mac system preferences or Firefox/Safari preferences?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me I go to Safari, prefrences, security and it gives a number of options including block pop-up windows.
Click to expand...

Did it and have pop-ups blocked already, so looks like they will have to find ways around that. At least for now it is blocked. Thanks. Pop-ups aren't listed under security in Firefox.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Join right in. however, you should join us in June at Sam's place, so we can help him welcome in his new grandchild.  Now that will be a party.



Pup lover said:


> Oh can I be included also? Yes please on the hot apple cider, cant have egg nog. I can bring sugar cookies and/or choc chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

mistaken post. sorry


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> i love it dancer - very funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this does not get me into trouble but thought it was pretty funny
Click to expand...

Good laugh. :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

When you are looking for such acreage, make sure you can build three homes on it. I know in BC, sometimes they will only allow one house per 10 acres or 5 acres or such. Just keep it in mind to ask...



Marianne818 said:


> Love the angels and the bird feeders.. so cute!
> 
> I love that scarf!! the colors of the cowl are wonderful also.. I so hope to pick up the cables again soon. I had started learning them, but got onto Gypsycream's bears. :roll:
> 
> The talk about dpn's I love working with them, I'm not that good at it of course, but they do make sense to me. I haven't tried the Magic loop method, not sure if that would really be any easier than the dpn's for me.
> 
> Still haven't started decorating for the holidays yet. Had hoped to at least get the boxes from the storage room, but when we started talking about where to put what, we realized that we have a new piece of furniture that we bought this year. Now, have to decide what will leave temporarily so that the tree can have a place to shine. C wants to take the cubby shelves out, but that means packing up boxes of my books and pictures, plus I don't want the wood exposed to the dampness. The other big piece is her digital piano, full 88 keyboard. It cannot be exposed to climate changes either. Too much furniture in this small house for sure! Soooo hope that by next Christmas we are in a place of our own, will make things so much easier.
> Latest on that note, we are looking at some land parcels, have talked with several friends that had modular style homes built, they come together quickly and they love them. I had no idea they were modular homes very nice and very cozy. So, that is an idea we are toying with, but we have also decided to purchase enough land that we each can have our own homes. But be very close together, Deb will be included in this as she wants to be close with us but also independent. I think it will be great, like our own "compound" with one central swimming pool and since I am the "cook" in the family and have children that visit.. my home will be the center of the trio. So after the holidays we hope to seriously start looking for possibly 5 acres of land that is able to build on (a lot of land cannot be built on around here we have found out)
> 
> Mom's calling for me.. be back later.. have a wonderful day/evening.. Love you all!


----------



## Silverowl

Here is a cake I thought we might all like.

http://www.paulscreativecakes.co.uk/index.php?page=celebration


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here is the link to the pictures page 58
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126683-58.html



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora, did you see the photos I posted showing the knitting lace?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they? I can't keep up and have missed a lot. Maybe PM me but post for others to find too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

They all look good but I am assuming you are talking about the knitting cake. Looks yummy.



Silverowl said:


> Here is a cake I thought we might all like.
> 
> http://www.paulscreativecakes.co.uk/index.php?page=celebration


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> Here is a cake I thought we might all like.
> 
> http://www.paulscreativecakes.co.uk/index.php?page=celebration


The cakes are brilliant, have to say the knitting one is the best.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I am sitting on Sorlenna's Albuquerque diamond design vest-
> 
> 
> 
> In line with 5s comment to me above- I hope you removed the needles first.
Click to expand...

You guys are hysterical today. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

rpuhrmann said:


> Thanks for the heads-up 5! I hadn't realized I was still on last weeks KTP. lol
> Sounds like everyone had a great Thanksgiving, and lots of good food.
> I'll be praying for the new moms, that they have beautiful, healthy babies.
> Roberta


Well now there are more pages on here for you to read!! *chuckles* I could not let you remain waaaaaay back there! We need you up here! We have so much to share!

I know that there are some who worry about possible cancer diagnosis in their loved ones. I just wish to tell everyone that I just came through all that for myself. Thank you to all my angels (Roberta was one of my angels) that supported me with their kind words and prayers. Further investigations proved that the images on the initial mammogram were "benign cloudiness". No breast cancer! Just thought I would share that with you all and to let you all know that there is always a great chance that the lumps/tumors are benign and not malignant, no matter where the lumps/tumors may be.  :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Glad to hear it 5. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



5mmdpns said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up 5! I hadn't realized I was still on last weeks KTP. lol
> Sounds like everyone had a great Thanksgiving, and lots of good food.
> I'll be praying for the new moms, that they have beautiful, healthy babies.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> Well now there are more pages on here for you to read!! *chuckles* I could not let you remain waaaaaay back there! We need you up here! We have so much to share!
> 
> I know that there are some who worry about possible cancer diagnosis in their loved ones. I just wish to tell everyone that I just came through all that for myself. Thank you to all my angels (Roberta was one of my angels) that supported me with their kind words and prayers. Further investigations proved that the images on the initial mammogram were "benign cloudiness". No breast cancer! Just thought I would share that with you all and to let you all know that there is always a great chance that the lumps/tumors are benign and not malignant, no matter where the lumps/tumors may be.  :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

KateB said:


> I just love Frank Kelly's version of The Twelve Days of Christmas. If you've never heard this before, prepare to laugh your socks off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I loved this! When you think about it this is really a silly song!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> Oh can I be included also? Yes please on the hot apple cider, cant have egg nog. I can bring sugar cookies and/or choc chip.
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring hot apple cider if you'd like.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Shortbread Cookies will be great. Thank you. Want some eggnog?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime gf!  I am in a generous mood though, do you want some shortbread cookies instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We could not party without you! Don your winter finery and come! Hang a right at the stop sign, and I am just half way down the street! ahah, even had the plows come out and make a smooth drive for you. The sander came and laid down sand so you dont need to skid sideways while turning the corner!!!! ahahha, :-D  ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Stubbynose...Good for you learning to do dpn's. Had to laugh at your DH's response. ;-)

RedKimba...Congrats on reaching your goal. You really did it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Pammie...That is saying a lot for labradoodles: "Also, my labradoodle does shed, a lot! I think it is interesting that he is twice as big as predicted and sheds as much as my lab did. But, I love him and wouldn't trade him for the world or even a million pounds of the finest, most expensive yarn available!"

Oh my goodness, my sister just texted me and said they had almost 40 at their Thanksgiving. They must have been in every room, on every chair and everywhere. I'm sure everybody brought something. Sis probably did the turkey. Stubbynose, you would have your nursery school overflowing just with my sis's grandchildren alone. She went to the hospital to visit Ben and his mom since he is back in the hospital. Not doing well but I don't know any details. So sad. Ben is the one with leukemia. I believe he is 14 now.

Sam...Once you have them potty trained they will be priceless and people will buy them for sure. Put that in the listing.;-)

Southern Gal..DH does tai chi and has for about 40 yrs. Not sure what form and he isn't home now but he swears by it.

Dancer...It would be small except for all the TKP'rs outside in their campers throwing rice, or confetti, or releasing doves, or balloons when you walk out of the church.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Menopause....aaah yes the fan by the bed and don't forget the fan when you are blowing your hair dry with warm air or trying to put on make-up with a soaking wet face when it is warm. It's been about 20 yrs. for me. Beginning was awful, even came complete with hot flash, spinning room, sick stomach, almost passing out, but then I never do anything half-way. The whole time was not like that, just the beginning. In Germany there wasn't air-conditioning in most of the shops and I was trying on dresses in lovely stores and would have to stop as I would be so wet I couldn't even try them on and I was on hormones too.

Dancer...Love the bolero you posted: A cute little balero for someone
http://kellymaher.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/ribbed-lace-bolero/
Beautiful angels too.:thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

Suspicious minds think alike.[/quote]

The elves are at work in overdrive at the moment -- they conspire you know! and it is all for the greater good of mankind everywhere!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> I was fortunate to have a "mid" size wedding for my first. My Aunt was a florist and she did all the decorations, made my bouquet with my favorite roses, a blend of yellow and light orange around the edges (cannot think of their name this morning) A friend made my wedding dress, my fiance' brought me lace from Spain and that was a major part of my dress and veil that made a small train. The dress had pearl beads across the front and she had the same beads across the top of the veil. I still have that dress packed by a cleaner that specialized in preserving fabrics. Guess my Mom had hoped I'd have a daughter some day to pass it on to, but maybe someday a granddaughter that might want to use some part of it. My fondest memory of that day was when my father and my step-father were standing outside with me, just before I was to walk down the aisle, Pop took my hand and said, you know, we can turn around and get in the car and leave if you want... my step-father Bill, took my other hand and told me the same, but added, that we are afraid for you to go so far away with him.. I'll talk to your Mom.. let's just go. But when they opened the doors and I saw all my friends and family standing and waiting.. I put my arm through Pops and the other through Bills and told them I could do this. Biggest mistake I ever made!!!!!!! :lol: But on the bright side, I have my Ben and he is worth any and every bruise and broken bone, every stitch, I'd do it all again to have such a wonderful son.


I'm so glad you got your Ben but wish you could have escaped the rest. Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay Silverowl. Just let us know when you have it ready and we will all gather at your house. YUMMY! LOL


Silverowl said:


> Here is a cake I thought we might all like.
> 
> http://www.paulscreativecakes.co.uk/index.php?page=celebration


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading about this and thought I should let the KTP family know about this. It seems that grapefruit and grapefruit juice has a much more negative effect/influence on more drugs than previously thought. For anyone taking medications, please see your doctor or pharmacist and ask about them and grapefruit. This article does not contain all the mediations that are influenced by grapefruit.
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/health/that-glass-of-grapefruit-juice-might-be-more-dangerous-than-you-can-imagine/article5695531/
> 
> This article lists them all, just scroll down a bit on the page to see the list.
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/11/26/grapefruit-medicine-interaction-warning-expanded/
> 
> 
> 
> Does this include any other fruit also?
Click to expand...

They say the seville oranges and lemons and limes may impact on this too, but the studies are not complete for those yet. The grapefruit has a lot more of the particular "enzyme" than the other citrus fruits do. Your pharmacist would be better able to answer that question. I only know what the medical reports are and the pharmacists are the ones that get the information before the public does. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Did not realize that the taste of wild game/meat could be effected by the stress of realizing they are going to be shot. Makes sense, dont eat much of that, so never thought about it. I love all of the things I learn here at KTP school from all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.
> 
> 
> 
> Moose tastes like an adult beef (not veal) but is slightly stretched into another dimension. And yep, it tastes like moose! Has no similarities to the taste of venison. For some people they say that the moose tastes "gamey" and that is only because the moose has been chased/stressed before it is shot and so it is full of adrenaline. I have not ever shot a moose that is stressed because I know I wont enjoy the taste of it and no amount of spices will remove that taste. Ideally you drop the moose right in its tracks before it even gets ready to take a startled jump. Then it is moose steak supreme!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

When I first moved here I couldn't get a good ham. MIL came to visit and the ham even ruined a great big pan of green beans. She told me that it was a female and was killed during her cycle and that made it taste bad. Never knew that made the meat taste differently because of that either. I know I sure used to act differently. :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not realize that the taste of wild game/meat could be effected by the stress of realizing they are going to be shot. Makes sense, dont eat much of that, so never thought about it. I love all of the things I learn here at KTP school from all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm - What does moose taste like....now don't say moose either LOL. Is it similar to venison? I love venison.
> 
> 
> 
> Moose tastes like an adult beef (not veal) but is slightly stretched into another dimension. And yep, it tastes like moose! Has no similarities to the taste of venison. For some people they say that the moose tastes "gamey" and that is only because the moose has been chased/stressed before it is shot and so it is full of adrenaline. I have not ever shot a moose that is stressed because I know I wont enjoy the taste of it and no amount of spices will remove that taste. Ideally you drop the moose right in its tracks before it even gets ready to take a startled jump. Then it is moose steak supreme!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first moved here I couldn't get a good ham. MIL came to visit and the ham even ruined a great big pan of green beans. She told me that it was a female and was killed during her cycle and that made it taste bad. Never knew that made the meat taste differently either.
Click to expand...

Yes it does matter, I have to watch mine when it is time to butcher. I made the mistake of not paying attention, once. The meat was not very good, not even the bacon.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I am sitting on Sorlenna's Albuquerque diamond design vest-
> 
> 
> 
> In line with 5s comment to me above- I hope you removed the needles first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are hysterical today. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

We never made it to the stand-up comedy stage as knitting requires sitting for long periods of time. But the mind keeps doing the comedy routines!! I love when I can laugh and there is so much to smile about these days! Like there is more snow happening! hahaha, we shall be known as the snow capital of the world soon!!! Temps are dropping so we should snow all day today!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Angora, you make me laugh. You are so funny and so kind. I could see B's face as we came out the church door and there are a ton of KTPers out there with all that going on and cheers. He would be shocked and then I think he would laugh LOL. Now confetti may not be a good thing but the rice and doves and balloons would be great and so would BUBBLES. Oh and lots of music and dancing in the street. I always wanted doves at my wedding as my parents had a lot of them, however it was my sister who got them. And as for balloons, when I was engaged to be married a few years ago,, I had balloon bouquets ordered for the front of the church. You do think like me, Angora. Oh look at me. Planning a wedding again and no proposal. LOL Better come back down to earth again. it was fun while it lasted.



Angora1 said:


> Dancer...It would be small except for all the TKP'rs outside in their campers throwing rice, or confetti, or releasing doves, or balloons when you walk out of the church.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agnescr

Well you have all been a chatty bunch.. loved all the pictures,just wished I live near Sam and I would have had the puppy with the grey on its face, the cakes,and sleighs look delish...though have to watch with being diabetic ..sighs,think I have read so much but not much has stayed with me oh well will just blame my age

more pics from tonight 27/11/13.......strange sky


----------



## Gweniepooh

Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up 5! I hadn't realized I was still on last weeks KTP. lol
> Sounds like everyone had a great Thanksgiving, and lots of good food.
> I'll be praying for the new moms, that they have beautiful, healthy babies.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> Well now there are more pages on here for you to read!! *chuckles* I could not let you remain waaaaaay back there! We need you up here! We have so much to share!
> 
> I know that there are some who worry about possible cancer diagnosis in their loved ones. I just wish to tell everyone that I just came through all that for myself. Thank you to all my angels (Roberta was one of my angels) that supported me with their kind words and prayers. Further investigations proved that the images on the initial mammogram were "benign cloudiness". No breast cancer! Just thought I would share that with you all and to let you all know that there is always a great chance that the lumps/tumors are benign and not malignant, no matter where the lumps/tumors may be.  :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Wonderful, wonderful news. Way too much cancer today and so glad when it is good news. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ask4j said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Frank Kelly's version of The Twelve Days of Christmas. If you've never heard this before, prepare to laugh your socks off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I loved this! When you think about it this is really a silly song!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm passing that one along.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first moved here I couldn't get a good ham. MIL came to visit and the ham even ruined a great big pan of green beans. She told me that it was a female and was killed during her cycle and that made it taste bad. Never knew that made the meat taste differently either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does matter, I have to watch mine when it is time to butcher. I made the mistake of not paying attention, once. The meat was not very good, not even the bacon.
Click to expand...

Yes, mine tasted like dirty old rotten socks.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!


Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)  

Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Well you have all been a chatty bunch.. loved all the pictures,just wished I live near Sam and I would have had the puppy with the grey on its face, the cakes,and sleighs look delish...though have to watch with being diabetic ..sighs,think I have read so much but not much has stayed with me oh well will just blame my age
> 
> more pics from tonight 27/11/13.......strange sky


Gorgeous sky and photos. Probably strange because of the strange weather. Ours have been strange recently too, even with the appearance of what would normally be called sunset at 2pm. Just a hint of it but really, 2pm. :roll:


----------



## Southern Gal

went to clean at church after taking bj to work at 6. i got all the fall stuff down and put away, getting ready to put up the big 9 ft tree in the church foyer, i willhave a couple boys helping with that, then whoever is availabe to fluff the branches and we put everything but the angels and bells on, thats done the night of the h anging of the greens when the church is decorated and lit for the season.i came home to fix myself a eggwhite omlette, gonna try to stay leagal today, i also put bj on a deer roast in the crock pot with bq sauce on it, i will fix myself something else, not a wild game eater any more.
dancer the angels are just precious.
marianne, did you all think of connecting your homes all with a central kitchen and dining room, and everyone have sm kit breakfast area in their wing, so you have your privacy and yet are all together in case something happens and you need to see to one another. just a thought. 
i know there is something else i wanted to say, but its a fleeting thought. 
gotta get back to the church. i am gonna finish up there and come in and rake leaves, they are finally all down after the rain last night. later guys


----------



## Sq_Dancer

So very pretty. I miss the sunsets from up north. This will have to do for now. Thank you.



agnescr said:


> Well you have all been a chatty bunch.. loved all the pictures,just wished I live near Sam and I would have had the puppy with the grey on its face, the cakes,and sleighs look delish...though have to watch with being diabetic ..sighs,think I have read so much but not much has stayed with me oh well will just blame my age
> 
> more pics from tonight 27/11/13.......strange sky


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
Click to expand...

My uncle in Haliburton had a bagpipe band. His daughter worked for a travel agency and I stopped at one of those info places at the border and there he was with his sons and his band in full regalia marching and playing on the cover of the magazine for Haliburton. What a lovely surprise. I always thought the band was so wonderful and just loved here. Then when living here in the States someone made fun of them like they were sick cows. Took the air out of my bag, but I still love them. They are missing something in the experience of it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first moved here I couldn't get a good ham. MIL came to visit and the ham even ruined a great big pan of green beans. She told me that it was a female and was killed during her cycle and that made it taste bad. Never knew that made the meat taste differently either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does matter, I have to watch mine when it is time to butcher. I made the mistake of not paying attention, once. The meat was not very good, not even the bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, mine all tasted like dirty old rotten socks.
Click to expand...

That would be about right, even our dogs didn't like the flavor much.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up 5! I hadn't realized I was still on last weeks KTP. lol
> Sounds like everyone had a great Thanksgiving, and lots of good food.
> I'll be praying for the new moms, that they have beautiful, healthy babies.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> Well now there are more pages on here for you to read!! *chuckles* I could not let you remain waaaaaay back there! We need you up here! We have so much to share!
> 
> I know that there are some who worry about possible cancer diagnosis in their loved ones. I just wish to tell everyone that I just came through all that for myself. Thank you to all my angels (Roberta was one of my angels) that supported me with their kind words and prayers. Further investigations proved that the images on the initial mammogram were "benign cloudiness". No breast cancer! Just thought I would share that with you all and to let you all know that there is always a great chance that the lumps/tumors are benign and not malignant, no matter where the lumps/tumors may be.  :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful, wonderful news. Way too much cancer today and so glad when it is good news. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

yes, there is so much more knowledge about cancer now and early detection is the key to successful treatment of it. Science and medical knowledge are at an all time high right now and there seems to be so many more unknowns that still need to be worked out. Cheers for all those scientists working on advancing the cures for everything that hurts in this world! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam is going to wear a pink tutu? That creates some very visual images in my mind. LOL Who is dreaming about this get together? I think that is worth the trip to see that alone. or maybe we could get him in a kilt since there will be Bag Pipes. But wouldn't the Bag Pipes wake the young baby? I love the Bag Pipes with a passion. There must be some Scottish blood in me somewhere but just have not found it yet.



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle in Haliburton had a bagpipe band. His daughter worked for a travel agency and I stopped at one of those info places at the border and there he was with his sons and his band in full regalia marching and playing on the cover of the magazine for Haliburton. What a lovely surprise. I always thought the band was so wonderful and just loved here. Then when living here in the States someone made fun of them like they were sick cows. Took the air out of my bag, but I still love them. They are missing something in the experience of it.
Click to expand...

I have heard the bagpipes compared to a yowling cat in heat and never could understand that one! :evil: I love music and really, at times, there is nothing more haunting than a single piper and nothing more exuberant than a tatoo. I often thought the pied piper should have been blowing the bagpipes! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup Lover...Ooooh Nice cowl and scarf. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Marianne..Hope you figure out the Christmas decorating space dilemma. How exciting to be looking for land to build on. The plans sound so great with your home being the gathering place. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Silverowl...Those are amazing: 
http://www.paulscreativecakes.co.uk/index.php?page=celebration

Dancer, the lace on Pg. 58 is quite beautiful. Thanks for making sure I saw that. I think it could have been used in that sweater I had just made had I known about it. ;-) Will have to figure out how to do that. Did try finding that doll pattern too. Saw a picture of the ballerina on one page of her site but no pattern.

Was finally able to find the yarn shop in Chagrin Falls, Ohio and they contacted me right away and let me know that these packages of yarn are called "friends." I like that. It is a bundle of 3-4 skeins of yarn....one alpaca, one wool, one mohiar (alpaca, sheep and goat = Friends!). This is what I made that Latvian Twist scarf with. They also do great nuno felting but don't really have an online shop so I had to email them and then she will send me photos of her friends. :thumbup: If I can figure out how to, I will post the "friends" on here. website http://www.AlpacaFiberStudio.biz


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam is going to wear a pink tutu? That creates some very visual images in my mind. LOL Who is dreaming about this get together? I think that is worth the trip to see that alone. or maybe we could get him in a kilt since there will be Bag Pipes. But wouldn't the Bag Pipes wake the young baby? I love the Bag Pipes with a passion. There must be some Scottish blood in me somewhere but just have not found it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Many weeks back (before you came back to us) Ms Tess and I were planning a pub occaision at the Rock. We would learn the highland fling, some reels, etc. the pipers would be there in all their plaids. Someone envisioned Sam in a pink tutu. Sam said that indeedy, he would put the pink tutu on for us!  





Then wasnt that a party!! 




As for baby, here is Shoshanna's Lullaby done on the bagpipes! Any respectable baby would wake up for this!! And Sam's grandbaby will be so respected!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

I had an aunt who lived in Killarny, Manitoba, Canada


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Well you have all been a chatty bunch.. loved all the pictures,just wished I live near Sam and I would have had the puppy with the grey on its face, the cakes,and sleighs look delish...though have to watch with being diabetic ..sighs,think I have read so much but not much has stayed with me oh well will just blame my age
> 
> more pics from tonight 27/11/13.......strange sky


I love golden sunsets! Hope you are fully recovered!


----------



## melyn

thanks, I bet we can't get them here in the UK we are not so good for craft items over here, shame  but I will look on internet ans see what I can find


Sq_Dancer said:


> I buy a type of wicker angel form and add the lace and ribbon and beading to them. I make larger angels too but will wait until after Christmas now to make them unless I get all done that I need to get done.
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer they are lovely, what do you make the heads with they look so good
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Angels are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

These are adorable Dancer.did you make these or are these the ones you want to make!!?? 
You tire me out with all you do.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Well I think I am heading off to bed. I have got 5 angels completed and three more to go. I have most of the word done on them already also but will finish them up tomorrow. Then I am on to the next project of making some little bird feeders to hang in the tree. Lots to do yet, but getting there. Night night everyone,


----------



## stubbynose

Gorgeous Angels Dancer.you are a talented lady!!! What can't you do my friend !!



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Dancer those angels are so pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently mentioned to the boys next door that mothers would like to have time alone with a son, regardless of how much affection there might be for a DIL. I imagine it may be the same with fathers and children and with mothers and daughters also. Ann Landers, years ago, had a letter to that effect and I thought it was right on. I'm guessing that there might be time alone for a parent and same sex child just happening naturally, but something that has to be thought of for the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my son talking to me about looking forward to his first paycheck after he graduated from college. I knew that there were many things he wanted to get for himself and that he needed. So I asked him what he was going to buy. He said, "nothing Mom, I am going to take you to the movies. Lord of the Ring, Return of the King is opening the day I get my first paycheck. I want to take you to see it." hahaha, I was very touched by that. So we loaded our pockets with carrot sticks, crackers, and cherry licorice twists. We bought our pop there and watched the movie. It was very long but so worth it. I was so proud of my son!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a gem he is 5. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is so sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It was the thought of my son that kept me going through the worst of times. I knew he loved me and that love helped me. Every mother in the world needs a black-eyed son who loves her -- but then I am totally biased and am not ashamed of that!
Click to expand...

The wonderful thing about us caring about someone and making them so special is that in this whole wide world, that person is truly special to someone and they really matter. I think when we care about someone like this it is a beautiful thing to be proud of. Just like Kate with her new precious grandson and all of us with our children, or other special people in our lives. In fact we even brag about our TKP friends. Definitely not something we should be ashamed of. Hear you loud and clear.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I don't think she gives out her patterns. She custom makes each doll and sells them and part of the money is donated to a hospice group. She took the patterns from Jean Greenhowe patterns and changed them somewhat to her own designs. There are several women in KP that do this kind of knitting. Here is a site that explains how to do it.



Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover...Ooooh Nice cowl and scarf. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Marianne..Hope you figure out the Christmas decorating space dilemma. How exciting to be looking for land to build on. The plans sound so great with your home being the gathering place. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Silverowl...Those are amazing:
> http://www.paulscreativecakes.co.uk/index.php?page=celebration
> 
> Dancer, the lace on Pg. 58 is quite beautiful. Thanks for making sure I saw that. I think it could have been used in that sweater I had just made had I known about it. ;-) Will have to figure out how to do that. Did try finding that doll pattern too. Saw a picture of the ballerina on one page of her site but no pattern.
> 
> Was finally able to find the yarn shop in Chagrin Falls, Ohio and they contacted me right away and let me know that these packages of yarn are called "friends." I like that. It is a bundle of 3-4 skeins of yarn....one alpaca, one wool, one mohiar (alpaca, sheep and goat = Friends!). This is what I made that Latvian Twist scarf with. They also do great nuno felting but don't really have an online shop so I had to email them and then she will send me photos of her friends. :thumbup: If I can figure out how to, I will post the "friends" on here. website http://www.AlpacaFiberStudio.biz


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently mentioned to the boys next door that mothers would like to have time alone with a son, regardless of how much affection there might be for a DIL. I imagine it may be the same with fathers and children and with mothers and daughters also. Ann Landers, years ago, had a letter to that effect and I thought it was right on. I'm guessing that there might be time alone for a parent and same sex child just happening naturally, but something that has to be thought of for the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my son talking to me about looking forward to his first paycheck after he graduated from college. I knew that there were many things he wanted to get for himself and that he needed. So I asked him what he was going to buy. He said, "nothing Mom, I am going to take you to the movies. Lord of the Ring, Return of the King is opening the day I get my first paycheck. I want to take you to see it." hahaha, I was very touched by that. So we loaded our pockets with carrot sticks, crackers, and cherry licorice twists. We bought our pop there and watched the movie. It was very long but so worth it. I was so proud of my son!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a gem he is 5. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is so sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It was the thought of my son that kept me going through the worst of times. I knew he loved me and that love helped me. Every mother in the world needs a black-eyed son who loves her -- but then I am totally biased and am not ashamed of that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wonderful thing about us caring about someone and making them so special is that in this whole wide world, that person is truly special to someone and they really matter. I think when we care about someone like this it is a beautiful thing to be proud of. Just like Kate with her new precious grandson and all of us with our children, or other special people in our lives. In fact we even brag about our TKP friends. Definitely not something we should be ashamed of. Hear you loud and clear.
Click to expand...

Well said Angora and heartily endorsed too!  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first moved here I couldn't get a good ham. MIL came to visit and the ham even ruined a great big pan of green beans. She told me that it was a female and was killed during her cycle and that made it taste bad. Never knew that made the meat taste differently either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does matter, I have to watch mine when it is time to butcher. I made the mistake of not paying attention, once. The meat was not very good, not even the bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, mine all tasted like dirty old rotten socks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be about right, even our dogs didn't like the flavor much.
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Now that is saying something. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Yes, it was the Greenhowe site that I went to for the patterns not the KP members site. It was on Greenhowe's site that I saw the ballerina doll I mentioned. I should have said that. Sometimes I think people must have to read my mind to know what I mean. I need an interpreter for sure. Now you have to be psychic too to know what I mean.:roll: I imagine the ballerina pattern is in one of the Greenhowe books, just a matter of which one.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I don't think she gives out her patterns. She custom makes each doll and sells them and part of the money is donated to a hospice group. She took the patterns from Jean Greenhowe patterns and changed them somewhat to her own designs. There are several women in KP that do this kind of knitting. Here is a site that explains how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pup Lover...Ooooh Nice cowl and scarf. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Marianne..Hope you figure out the Christmas decorating space dilemma. How exciting to be looking for land to build on. The plans sound so great with your home being the gathering place. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Silverowl...Those are amazing:
> http://www.paulscreativecakes.co.uk/index.php?page=celebration
> 
> Dancer, the lace on Pg. 58 is quite beautiful. Thanks for making sure I saw that. I think it could have been used in that sweater I had just made had I known about it. ;-) Will have to figure out how to do that. Did try finding that doll pattern too. Saw a picture of the ballerina on one page of her site but no pattern.
> 
> Was finally able to find the yarn shop in Chagrin Falls, Ohio and they contacted me right away and let me know that these packages of yarn are called "friends." I like that. It is a bundle of 3-4 skeins of yarn....one alpaca, one wool, one mohiar (alpaca, sheep and goat = Friends!). This is what I made that Latvian Twist scarf with. They also do great nuno felting but don't really have an online shop so I had to email them and then she will send me photos of her friends. :thumbup: If I can figure out how to, I will post the "friends" on here. website http://www.AlpacaFiberStudio.biz
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I have this CD and was listening to it the other day. Love the Irish Rovers. Yes, think it is time we see Sam in his pink tutu. Would be a riot.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is going to wear a pink tutu? That creates some very visual images in my mind. LOL Who is dreaming about this get together? I think that is worth the trip to see that alone. or maybe we could get him in a kilt since there will be Bag Pipes. But wouldn't the Bag Pipes wake the young baby? I love the Bag Pipes with a passion. There must be some Scottish blood in me somewhere but just have not found it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many weeks back (before you came back to us) Ms Tess and I were planning a pub occaision at the Rock. We would learn the highland fling, some reels, etc. the pipers would be there in all their plaids. Someone envisioned Sam in a pink tutu. Sam said that indeedy, he would put the pink tutu on for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then wasnt that a party!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for baby, here is Shoshanna's Lullaby done on the bagpipes! Any respectable baby would wake up for this!! And Sam's grandbaby will be so respected!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

I have a question and wonder if someone knows the answer. If I order something from Amazon, can they ship it to someone else's address? ie. My son and his gf live in Vancouver, BC and I would like to send him something I am liking to purchase through Amazon and was wondering if they do that. :?: :?


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> I have a question and wonder if someone knows the answer. If I order something from Amazon, can they ship it to someone else's address? ie. My son and his gf live in Vancouver, BC and I would like to send him something I am liking to purchase through Amazon and was wondering if they do that. :?: :?


I have done it. If I remember correctly they have a billing address and if the shipping address is different you fill it in differently. They might ask a security question but shouldn't be a problem to do at all.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> I have this CD and was listening to it the other day. Love the Irish Rovers. Yes, think it is time we see Sam in his pink tutu. Would be a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is going to wear a pink tutu? That creates some very visual images in my mind. LOL Who is dreaming about this get together? I think that is worth the trip to see that alone. or maybe we could get him in a kilt since there will be Bag Pipes. But wouldn't the Bag Pipes wake the young baby? I love the Bag Pipes with a passion. There must be some Scottish blood in me somewhere but just have not found it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many weeks back (before you came back to us) Ms Tess and I were planning a pub occaision at the Rock. We would learn the highland fling, some reels, etc. the pipers would be there in all their plaids. Someone envisioned Sam in a pink tutu. Sam said that indeedy, he would put the pink tutu on for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then wasnt that a party!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for baby, here is Shoshanna's Lullaby done on the bagpipes! Any respectable baby would wake up for this!! And Sam's grandbaby will be so respected!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we must not forget our sporty guy from the west coast who is now wearing suspenders! The Doogie must come!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

The answer is YES. My son bought all my gifts that way last year and has already done his shopping that way this year. You can also have it gift wrapped for a fee if you want to. I believe they have specials on shipping if you spend a certain amount also at this time of year. You will have to look into that. Also the computer I was gifted with was bought by a cousin in England which was also bought on Amazon and shipped to my address. So very definitely yes, you can do that.



5mmdpns said:


> I have a question and wonder if someone knows the answer. If I order something from Amazon, can they ship it to someone else's address? ie. My son and his gf live in Vancouver, BC and I would like to send him something I am liking to purchase through Amazon and was wondering if they do that. :?: :?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

The Doogies must come and so must Joe P. from Texas with his mother.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this CD and was listening to it the other day. Love the Irish Rovers. Yes, think it is time we see Sam in his pink tutu. Would be a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is going to wear a pink tutu? That creates some very visual images in my mind. LOL Who is dreaming about this get together? I think that is worth the trip to see that alone. or maybe we could get him in a kilt since there will be Bag Pipes. But wouldn't the Bag Pipes wake the young baby? I love the Bag Pipes with a passion. There must be some Scottish blood in me somewhere but just have not found it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many weeks back (before you came back to us) Ms Tess and I were planning a pub occaision at the Rock. We would learn the highland fling, some reels, etc. the pipers would be there in all their plaids. Someone envisioned Sam in a pink tutu. Sam said that indeedy, he would put the pink tutu on for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then wasnt that a party!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for baby, here is Shoshanna's Lullaby done on the bagpipes! Any respectable baby would wake up for this!! And Sam's grandbaby will be so respected!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we must not forget our sporty guy from the west coast who is now wearing suspenders! The Doogie must come!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> The answer is YES. My son bought all my gifts that way last year and has already done his shopping that way this year. You can also have it gift wrapped for a fee if you want to. I believe they have specials on shipping if you spend a certain amount also at this time of year. You will have to look into that. Also the computer I was gifted with was bought by a cousin in England which was also bought on Amazon and shipped to my address. So very definitely yes, you can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question and wonder if someone knows the answer. If I order something from Amazon, can they ship it to someone else's address? ie. My son and his gf live in Vancouver, BC and I would like to send him something I am liking to purchase through Amazon and was wondering if they do that. :?: :?
Click to expand...

thank you so much for letting me know!!! excellent!

Here is something for all my KTP family!





I know Nana Mouskouri sings I Have a Dream as well. I love her singing this one and S.Lambiel is a graceful skater.


----------



## iamsam

very cute bird feeders - where did you find the patten?

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Well I think I am heading off to bed. I have got 5 angels completed and three more to go. I have most of the word done on them already also but will finish them up tomorrow. Then I am on to the next project of making some little bird feeders to hang in the tree. Lots to do yet, but getting there. Night night everyone,


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here are some projects I found online showing how the knit in eyelet lace can be used. I already posted a link to where it tells you how to knit with the lace. I know you can order the lace from the UK and also on EBAY.


----------



## iamsam

i have been lazy this morning - now it is 2opm-est and i have eight pages to make up. 

the high point of my day will be doing laundry which somehow has piled up without my noticing it.

a sunny cool day - i am grateful for the sun - makes the cold easier to deal with. the puppies are laying all spread out on my porch in the sun sleeping. the are getting really long.

now back to page seventy and work my way forward.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> i have been lazy this morning - now it is 2opm-est and i have eight pages to make up.
> 
> the high point of my day will be doing laundry which somehow has piled up without my noticing it.
> 
> a sunny cool day - i am grateful for the sun - makes the cold easier to deal with. the puppies are laying all spread out on my porch in the sun sleeping. the are getting really long.
> 
> now back to page seventy and work my way forward.
> 
> sam


Hmmmmm, my computer must be on the wrong time as it is saying 1:06pm. no, my time is right. Maybe a typo or your clock didn't get changed with daylight savings.


----------



## iamsam

very cute roberta - i could never bring myself to pick one up - even with gloves on. i just sprinkled a little salt on them and watched them dry up.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> You're right Sam! I just saw a group of them partying out on the patio last night! I think they were having a "Slugfest"! lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> believe me myfanwy - in western washington you didn't have to catch them - they came without being called.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam I am trying to find a pattern for them. I have made them before and do not really need a pattern. As soon as I find it, I will post it.



thewren said:


> very cute bird feeders - where did you find the patten?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I am heading off to bed. I have got 5 angels completed and three more to go. I have most of the word done on them already also but will finish them up tomorrow. Then I am on to the next project of making some little bird feeders to hang in the tree. Lots to do yet, but getting there. Night night everyone,
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You must be in a different EST than I am Sam. It is 1:09 here.



thewren said:


> i have been lazy this morning - now it is 2opm-est and i have eight pages to make up.
> 
> the high point of my day will be doing laundry which somehow has piled up without my noticing it.
> 
> a sunny cool day - i am grateful for the sun - makes the cold easier to deal with. the puppies are laying all spread out on my porch in the sun sleeping. the are getting really long.
> 
> now back to page seventy and work my way forward.
> 
> sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Here are some projects I found online showing how the knit in eyelet lace can be used. I already posted a link to where it tells you how to knit with the lace. I know you can order the lace from the UK and also on EBAY.


If that is knit into the lace it must be quite small needles, or does the lace come pre-knit?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

The lace has eyelets in it and it is how you put the needle into it. I will find the posting I put explaining it



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some projects I found online showing how the knit in eyelet lace can be used. I already posted a link to where it tells you how to knit with the lace. I know you can order the lace from the UK and also on EBAY.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is knit into the lace it must be quite small needles, or does the lace come pre-knit?
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> The Doogies must come and so must Joe P. from Texas with his mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this CD and was listening to it the other day. Love the Irish Rovers. Yes, think it is time we see Sam in his pink tutu. Would be a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is going to wear a pink tutu? That creates some very visual images in my mind. LOL Who is dreaming about this get together? I think that is worth the trip to see that alone. or maybe we could get him in a kilt since there will be Bag Pipes. But wouldn't the Bag Pipes wake the young baby? I love the Bag Pipes with a passion. There must be some Scottish blood in me somewhere but just have not found it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many weeks back (before you came back to us) Ms Tess and I were planning a pub occaision at the Rock. We would learn the highland fling, some reels, etc. the pipers would be there in all their plaids. Someone envisioned Sam in a pink tutu. Sam said that indeedy, he would put the pink tutu on for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then wasnt that a party!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for baby, here is Shoshanna's Lullaby done on the bagpipes! Any respectable baby would wake up for this!! And Sam's grandbaby will be so respected!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we must not forget our sporty guy from the west coast who is now wearing suspenders! The Doogie must come!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lazy this morning - now it is 2opm-est and i have eight pages to make up.
> 
> the high point of my day will be doing laundry which somehow has piled up without my noticing it.
> 
> a sunny cool day - i am grateful for the sun - makes the cold easier to deal with. the puppies are laying all spread out on my porch in the sun sleeping. the are getting really long.
> 
> now back to page seventy and work my way forward.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, my computer must be on the wrong time as it is saying 1:06pm. no, my time is right. Maybe a typo or your clock didn't get changed with daylight savings.
Click to expand...

*chuckles* Truth be told, Sam is trying to find the 5 o'clock somewhere! ahah, Sam, when the laundry piles up, it does not matter what time it is! :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Forgot to put the link in so here are the instructions of knitting with this lace http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/L/eyeletlace.html


----------



## iamsam

let the broomsticks fly.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> as of Dec. 1 - Apr. 1 there is no street parking allowed at night time, they will just have to get up out of their nice cozy little bed on a cold winter night to let me get in and park my car. Of course, I will be decent and let them know I will be Late coming home that night so they can decide earlier if they want to move their vehicle up further or not. I am not a total witch.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Do you think I am being nasty Sam?



thewren said:


> let the broomsticks fly.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> as of Dec. 1 - Apr. 1 there is no street parking allowed at night time, they will just have to get up out of their nice cozy little bed on a cold winter night to let me get in and park my car. Of course, I will be decent and let them know I will be Late coming home that night so they can decide earlier if they want to move their vehicle up further or not. I am not a total witch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Forgot to put the link in so here are the instructions of knitting with this lace http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/L/eyeletlace.html


That is quite the site. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am surprised there is not more on this way of knitting. It seems to be a UK phenomenon



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to put the link in so here are the instructions of knitting with this lace http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/L/eyeletlace.html
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite the site. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

how cute are they.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> My Angels are done.


----------



## iamsam

pup lover - take care of that hand - you need it for knitting - sending you lots of healing energy.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I finally finished up last weeks KTP and came to the new one, not sure I will ever catch up! We had a wonderful Thanksgiving, too much food lots of good company. My intention for my days off work had been to decorate for Christmas, thats what I do every year. However, my living room and dining room have needed to be painted for some time. They are done now, I did get some knitting and finishing done. Still need to hang pictures, etc. back up will take my time doing it want to rearrange some things, get rid of some etc. My hands are soo sore from painting, my right hand is quite swollen and sore today, hopefully will be better tomorrow when I return to work. On to read some of this weeks KTP, prayers and hugs to all!


----------



## iamsam

great scarf pattern pup lover - does he wear it?

sam



Pup lover said:


> Here is a cowl that I did Thanksgiving day while visiting and a scarf for DH that I did a while ago and finally got the nerve to take the steam iron to it and uncurl it. Turned out well, had to hold the iron closer than I thought I would have to but managed not to melt anything! The cowl worked up very quickly and I will make more of these for Christmas since time is definitely going to be an issue!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam and Gwen. I am going to go make my bird feeders and will get back to you with some instructions. I am going to have to figure it out and do a graph for them Be back in a little while.


----------



## iamsam

then i have a suspicious mind also since i was thinking the same thing. trust who you must but always cut the deck.

sam



Angora1 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

Suspicious minds think alike.[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Do you think I am being nasty Sam?
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let the broomsticks fly.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> as of Dec. 1 - Apr. 1 there is no street parking allowed at night time, they will just have to get up out of their nice cozy little bed on a cold winter night to let me get in and park my car. Of course, I will be decent and let them know I will be Late coming home that night so they can decide earlier if they want to move their vehicle up further or not. I am not a total witch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all nasty! there are some good witches in this world! and if the broom fits ----- I always say a vacume is faster than a broom!!! hahha, I know, I have a weird sense of humor. :? :!:  :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Angora said:


> Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.


..................................................................................

What did I just say about you always knowing the best thing to say?..........you've just done it again!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> then i have a suspicious mind also since i was thinking the same thing. trust who you must but always cut the deck.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suspicious minds think alike.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

And we know the deck and the dealer! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

So how is Luke today Kate?


KateB said:


> Angora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> What did I just say about you always knowing the best thing to say?..........you've just done it again!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i vote for the castle.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Here is a cake I thought we might all like.
> 
> http://www.paulscreativecakes.co.uk/index.php?page=celebration


----------



## iamsam

great news five - onward and upward to bigger and better things.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up 5! I hadn't realized I was still on last weeks KTP. lol
> Sounds like everyone had a great Thanksgiving, and lots of good food.
> I'll be praying for the new moms, that they have beautiful, healthy babies.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> Well now there are more pages on here for you to read!! *chuckles* I could not let you remain waaaaaay back there! We need you up here! We have so much to share!
> 
> I know that there are some who worry about possible cancer diagnosis in their loved ones. I just wish to tell everyone that I just came through all that for myself. Thank you to all my angels (Roberta was one of my angels) that supported me with their kind words and prayers. Further investigations proved that the images on the initial mammogram were "benign cloudiness". No breast cancer! Just thought I would share that with you all and to let you all know that there is always a great chance that the lumps/tumors are benign and not malignant, no matter where the lumps/tumors may be.  :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Lovely photos, Dancer. They must evoke great memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am being nasty Sam?
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let the broomsticks fly.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> as of Dec. 1 - Apr. 1 there is no street parking allowed at night time, they will just have to get up out of their nice cozy little bed on a cold winter night to let me get in and park my car. Of course, I will be decent and let them know I will be Late coming home that night so they can decide earlier if they want to move their vehicle up further or not. I am not a total witch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all nasty! there are some good witches in this world! and if the broom fits ----- I always say a vacume is faster than a broom!!! hahha, I know, I have a weird sense of humor. :? :!:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that was total approval!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Angora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> What did I just say about you always knowing the best thing to say?..........you've just done it again!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Kate.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam...Are you on a different time zone than I am? I was just realizing that you are pretty far West and perhaps an hour different. I never thought of that since the part of Ohio I lived in is the same time zone as here.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures agnes - thanks for sharing them.

sam



agnescr said:


> Well you have all been a chatty bunch.. loved all the pictures,just wished I live near Sam and I would have had the puppy with the grey on its face, the cakes,and sleighs look delish...though have to watch with being diabetic ..sighs,think I have read so much but not much has stayed with me oh well will just blame my age
> 
> more pics from tonight 27/11/13.......strange sky


----------



## iamsam

you really don't want to see me in a pink tutu - it would not be pretty.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

how did you ever get bj to fit in the crock pot?

sam



Southern Gal said:


> i also put bj on a deer roast in the crock pot with bq sauce on it, i will fix myself something else, not a wild game eater any more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> how did you ever get bj to fit in the crock pot?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> i also put bj on a deer roast in the crock pot with bq sauce on it, i will fix myself something else, not a wild game eater any more.
> 
> 
> 
> I can hardly type for laughing. :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I think with this one I am going to be laughing every time I picture a small BJ on a roast going into the crock pot.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

oh no dancer - this body does not get into a pink tutu - not pretty.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam is going to wear a pink tutu? That creates some very visual images in my mind. LOL Who is dreaming about this get together? I think that is worth the trip to see that alone. or maybe we could get him in a kilt since there will be Bag Pipes. But wouldn't the Bag Pipes wake the young baby? I love the Bag Pipes with a passion. There must be some Scottish blood in me somewhere but just have not found it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Or the voice of experience, Sam.

Ohio Joy



thewren said:


> then i have a suspicious mind also since i was thinking the same thing. trust who you must but always cut the deck.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suspicious minds think alike.
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Or the voice of experience, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> then i have a suspicious mind also since i was thinking the same thing. trust who you must but always cut the deck.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suspicious minds think alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Yes and I hope you know I was in agreement. At first I thought if they gave it back to her right away there would be no copy but then....the suspicious mind came into play. :twisted:


----------



## iamsam

if i remember right five they give you a chance to enter a billing address and a place to put the mailing address.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I have a question and wonder if someone knows the answer. If I order something from Amazon, can they ship it to someone else's address? ie. My son and his gf live in Vancouver, BC and I would like to send him something I am liking to purchase through Amazon and was wondering if they do that. :?: :?


----------



## Redkimba

rpuhrmann said:


> Dancer, my doctor told me menopause usually lasts about 10 yrs. So, we get the "pleasure" of not needing a heater during our winter storms. lol
> Roberta


I'm looking forward to hot flashes. I'm having the opposite problem now - I'm turning into a meat popsicle. I'm so tired of being cold.


----------



## iamsam

somehow i missed the directions on how to knit with this yarn.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Here are some projects I found online showing how the knit in eyelet lace can be used. I already posted a link to where it tells you how to knit with the lace. I know you can order the lace from the UK and also on EBAY.


----------



## iamsam

angora - i think i read the clock wrong - since it is only 2:15 right now - and i just got new glasses???

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lazy this morning - now it is 2opm-est and i have eight pages to make up.
> 
> the high point of my day will be doing laundry which somehow has piled up without my noticing it.
> 
> a sunny cool day - i am grateful for the sun - makes the cold easier to deal with. the puppies are laying all spread out on my porch in the sun sleeping. the are getting really long.
> 
> now back to page seventy and work my way forward.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, my computer must be on the wrong time as it is saying 1:06pm. no, my time is right. Maybe a typo or your clock didn't get changed with daylight savings.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i am just having trouble seeing straight i guess - oh well.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lazy this morning - now it is 2opm-est and i have eight pages to make up.
> 
> the high point of my day will be doing laundry which somehow has piled up without my noticing it.
> 
> a sunny cool day - i am grateful for the sun - makes the cold easier to deal with. the puppies are laying all spread out on my porch in the sun sleeping. the are getting really long.
> 
> now back to page seventy and work my way forward.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, my computer must be on the wrong time as it is saying 1:06pm. no, my time is right. Maybe a typo or your clock didn't get changed with daylight savings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *chuckles* Truth be told, Sam is trying to find the 5 o'clock somewhere! ahah, Sam, when the laundry piles up, it does not matter what time it is! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am being nasty Sam?
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let the broomsticks fly.
> sam
> 
> Not at all nasty! there are some good witches in this world! and if the broom fits ----- I always say a vacume is faster than a broom!!! hahha, I know, I have a weird sense of humor. :? :!:  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are being mean either. You have to establish "your space". Otherwise folks will run over you.
> 
> PS - make sure to wear flannel undies when it's cold. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

not at all dancer - you have shown a lot more patience than i would have - i probably would have thrown their trash cans into the middle of the street.

i took the doormat sign off my forehead a long time ago.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Do you think I am being nasty Sam?
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let the broomsticks fly.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> as of Dec. 1 - Apr. 1 there is no street parking allowed at night time, they will just have to get up out of their nice cozy little bed on a cold winter night to let me get in and park my car. Of course, I will be decent and let them know I will be Late coming home that night so they can decide earlier if they want to move their vehicle up further or not. I am not a total witch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

we definitely need an update.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So how is Luke today Kate?
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> What did I just say about you always knowing the best thing to say?..........you've just done it again!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

no datalene - think i read the clock wrong - maybe i need a nap.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam...Are you on a different time zone than I am? I was just realizing that you are pretty far West and perhaps an hour different. I never thought of that since the part of Ohio I lived in is the same time zone as here.


----------



## iamsam

i trust me -- everyone else is suspect. admitedly - i have some trust issues - they are not easy to get rid of - i can still feel the burns and the scars.

sam



jheiens said:


> Or the voice of experience, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> then i have a suspicious mind also since i was thinking the same thing. trust who you must but always cut the deck.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it gets too hot for you, and the furnace room is accessed from your place, who knows when the furnace switch might be accidentally flipped off??? --- oopsy! :? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to go down that road, 5, but I did wonder if they might have had a copy of Dancer's key made? She might want to consider changing her lock.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suspicious minds think alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

t'm thinking you will be changing your mind once they start - one can always put on more clothes to get warm - but even naked one can be too hot.

sam



Redkimba said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, my doctor told me menopause usually lasts about 10 yrs. So, we get the "pleasure" of not needing a heater during our winter storms. lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to hot flashes. I'm having the opposite problem now - I'm turning into a meat popsicle. I'm so tired of being cold.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

If it is the ones of my parents' anniversary, it is mixed feelings. I cry when I see them. I miss my Mother more than I thought I would. I am so thankful that we had that party when we did. My Mother had been a 200 lb lady and in those photos she was down to 98 or less. My daughter had not seen my Mother in a long time and wanted to go with me to fetch her to the party. My daughter ran into the bathroom in tears. And my Mother's best long time friend was there at the party. And I asked everyone to stand and introduce themselves and explain how they knew my Mom and Dad. Kelly stood up and started to say how she met them and choked and broke into tears, also. I had to finish her speach as she could not. I was so glad to be there and so glad we all had that opportunity to see Mom while she was still alive. My Mother had been disfigured with having a Sinus Cancer removed and endured so much for the last 10 years of her life. She thought her grandchildren hated her and did not want to see her any more because the site of her horrified them. She was so wrong. They loved her. My Mother could no longer talk and she could no longer do anything for herself. And yet she knew everyone. She got to see her grandson who she did not know had been born. I have a photo of her with him. The last photo that was ever taken of her. Yes, wonderful amazing memories of that day and so sad as I left two days later and she died before I could see her again.



KateB said:


> Lovely photos, Dancer. They must evoke great memories.


----------



## KateB

Jumping in here when I'm still on page 75, so forgive me if I've missed anything.
Stubbynose, great news about your Day Care starting up again.
Joe, Glad mum seems a bit better.
5mm, A son to be proud of....the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. :thumbup: 
Melyn, love the Milky Way Sleds!
Darowil, good on you continuing to lose weight, even if it is 1/2 kilo, it's going in the right direction. :thumbup: 
Dancer, those angels are beautiful!
Marianne, I hope your idea of the plot of land for you all works out. Sounds like a wonderful plan.
Agnes, that sky is beautiful!
Off to have my meal now, might get back later, if not, see you all tomorrow. Try not to talk to much so I can keep up! *She sighs, knowing there will be 20 more pages tomorrow* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dancer, The picture of your mom with grandson is so special. We have one of youngest DD at 3 days old in nursing home bed with my MIL. DD looks like a tiny version of her and in a picture of MIL in a formal gown in early twenties...DD is the spitting image of her. Would post the picture but DD took it to college with her.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You will have to get it when she returns and make a copy of it to show us. I kind of look like my Dad. My daughter looks like me in some ways but her Dad's sister also. Although I think she is looking more like me as she gets older and that little Lincoln looks just like a mini-me of his Mom. Brooklyn looks like her Dad except he has very dark brown hair.



Gweniepooh said:


> Dancer, The picture of your mom with grandson is so special. We have one of youngest DD at 3 days old in nursing home bed with my MIL. DD looks like a tiny version of her and in a picture of MIL in a formal gown in early twenties...DD is the spitting image of her. Would post the picture but DD took it to college with her.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i have been lazy this morning - now it is 2opm-est and i have eight pages to make up.
> 
> the high point of my day will be doing laundry which somehow has piled up without my noticing it.
> 
> a sunny cool day - i am grateful for the sun - makes the cold easier to deal with. the puppies are laying all spread out on my porch in the sun sleeping. the are getting really long.
> 
> now back to page seventy and work my way forward.
> 
> sam


It is strange how laundry has a way of doing that.


----------



## iamsam

i think it propagates during the night.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lazy this morning - now it is 2opm-est and i have eight pages to make up.
> 
> the high point of my day will be doing laundry which somehow has piled up without my noticing it.
> 
> a sunny cool day - i am grateful for the sun - makes the cold easier to deal with. the puppies are laying all spread out on my porch in the sun sleeping. the are getting really long.
> 
> now back to page seventy and work my way forward.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange how laundry has a way of doing that.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> how did you ever get bj to fit in the crock pot?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> i also put bj on a deer roast in the crock pot with bq sauce on it, i will fix myself something else, not a wild game eater any more.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> great news five - onward and upward to bigger and better things.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up 5! I hadn't realized I was still on last weeks KTP. lol
> Sounds like everyone had a great Thanksgiving, and lots of good food.
> I'll be praying for the new moms, that they have beautiful, healthy babies.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> Well now there are more pages on here for you to read!! *chuckles* I could not let you remain waaaaaay back there! We need you up here! We have so much to share!
> 
> I know that there are some who worry about possible cancer diagnosis in their loved ones. I just wish to tell everyone that I just came through all that for myself. Thank you to all my angels (Roberta was one of my angels) that supported me with their kind words and prayers. Further investigations proved that the images on the initial mammogram were "benign cloudiness". No breast cancer! Just thought I would share that with you all and to let you all know that there is always a great chance that the lumps/tumors are benign and not malignant, no matter where the lumps/tumors may be.  :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you Sam! Makes me want to dance a happy dance! I remember when I had my feet operated on and I could walk without pain again, the movie Happy Feet came out on video. I bought it and loved those lil penguins!!!


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> t'm thinking you will be changing your mind once they start - one can always put on more clothes to get warm - but even naked one can be too hot.
> 
> sam
> 
> I'm sure that I don't even want to know how or why you know that for a fact, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

It does at my house. I Can laundry before I go to bed and in the morning the basket is full again.



thewren said:


> i think it propagates during the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lazy this morning - now it is 2opm-est and i have eight pages to make up.
> 
> the high point of my day will be doing laundry which somehow has piled up without my noticing it.
> 
> a sunny cool day - i am grateful for the sun - makes the cold easier to deal with. the puppies are laying all spread out on my porch in the sun sleeping. the are getting really long.
> 
> now back to page seventy and work my way forward.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange how laundry has a way of doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

LOL Too Funny. My emotions today have been either crying or laughing myself silly. Amazing how that goes. But this is just too funny.



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> t'm thinking you will be changing your mind once they start - one can always put on more clothes to get warm - but even naked one can be too hot.
> 
> sam
> 
> I'm sure that I don't even want to know how or why you know that for a fact, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

> i think it propagates during the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> Wonder if that's how coat hangers learned to reproduce in the dark of the closet? The laundry was not discreet. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> if i remember right five they give you a chance to enter a billing address and a place to put the mailing address.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question and wonder if someone knows the answer. If I order something from Amazon, can they ship it to someone else's address? ie. My son and his gf live in Vancouver, BC and I would like to send him something I am liking to purchase through Amazon and was wondering if they do that. :?: :?
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam. I just know that whenever I have wanted something from Amazon, my Mom always orders it as she is always ordering stuff from them for herself, and you need to spend enough $$ to get the free shipping. I will make out a shopping list soon and go shopping at Amazon! ;-)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I would like to know where the ran off to, to do this as mine seem to get less and less all the time. Mabye they ran off with the socks.



jheiens said:


> i think it propagates during the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> Wonder if that's how coat hangers learned to reproduce in the dark of the closet? The laundry was not discreet. Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent. When I saw him week before last he said to go ahead and schedule my hand surgery and he would be sure to get my hip surgery worked in before it. So I did. I have thumb reconstruction on Dec. 14th. Called him back yesterday to say go ahead now and schedule hip surgery; said he would have person who does that call me to work out the details. She just called and now they are saying that since I have had the surgery on the 14th scheduled they won't be able to do the hip surgery because I can't go into the hand surgery with out first being released from them for their surgery and the only open time they have is the 12th and I will still have an open wound. If they had told me that before I would have scheduled the hand surgery even later into December. I know I could possibly reschedule but I'm too ticked right now. The whole purpose was to get all done now since I have met all insurance deductibles. I've postponed the hip and hand stuff for almost a year! Grrrrr. Okay, I feel better now that I've vented. I do like my doctors just aggravated. I do understand that they have to be sure I don't get any infection...On the positive side I can now accept some sub jobs between now and then.
*taking a deep breath and moving forward now****


----------



## Gweniepooh

Perhaps I'll just take the remaining 2 weeks before surgery and knit, knit, knit like a mad woman! Mmmwwwahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

How come the doctor's office does not schedule the surgeries? They do that here in Canada.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent. When I saw him week before last he said to go ahead and schedule my hand surgery and he would be sure to get my hip surgery worked in before it. So I did. I have thumb reconstruction on Dec. 14th. Called him back yesterday to say go ahead now and schedule hip surgery; said he would have person who does that call me to work out the details. She just called and now they are saying that since I have had the surgery on the 14th scheduled they won't be able to do the hip surgery because I can't go into the hand surgery with out first being released from them for their surgery and the only open time they have is the 12th and I will still have an open wound. If they had told me that before I would have scheduled the hand surgery even later into December. I know I could possibly reschedule but I'm too ticked right now. The whole purpose was to get all done now since I have met all insurance deductibles. I've postponed the hip and hand stuff for almost a year! Grrrrr. Okay, I feel better now that I've vented. I do like my doctors just aggravated. I do understand that they have to be sure I don't get any infection...On the positive side I can now accept some sub jobs between now and then.
> *taking a deep breath and moving forward now****


----------



## iamsam

my imagination works overtime.

sam



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> t'm thinking you will be changing your mind once they start - one can always put on more clothes to get warm - but even naked one can be too hot.
> 
> sam
> 
> I'm sure that I don't even want to know how or why you know that for a fact, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

the blackerds - doing it right in the open - have they no shame.

sam



jheiens said:


> i think it propagates during the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> Wonder if that's how coat hangers learned to reproduce in the dark of the closet? The laundry was not discreet. Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

This was the doctor's office. The doctor had given me his cell phone number to call him as soon as I was ready for him to have the surgery on hip scheduled...i.e. after hand surgery was scheduled. He was on the way to surgery when I reached him yesterday morning and said he would have "Debbie" (person who schedules his surgeries at this office) call me to get everything worked out.



Sq_Dancer said:


> How come the doctor's office does not schedule the surgeries? They do that here in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent. When I saw him week before last he said to go ahead and schedule my hand surgery and he would be sure to get my hip surgery worked in before it. So I did. I have thumb reconstruction on Dec. 14th. Called him back yesterday to say go ahead now and schedule hip surgery; said he would have person who does that call me to work out the details. She just called and now they are saying that since I have had the surgery on the 14th scheduled they won't be able to do the hip surgery because I can't go into the hand surgery with out first being released from them for their surgery and the only open time they have is the 12th and I will still have an open wound. If they had told me that before I would have scheduled the hand surgery even later into December. I know I could possibly reschedule but I'm too ticked right now. The whole purpose was to get all done now since I have met all insurance deductibles. I've postponed the hip and hand stuff for almost a year! Grrrrr. Okay, I feel better now that I've vented. I do like my doctors just aggravated. I do understand that they have to be sure I don't get any infection...On the positive side I can now accept some sub jobs between now and then.
> *taking a deep breath and moving forward now****
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

time for a little come to jusus talk with the doctors gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent. When I saw him week before last he said to go ahead and schedule my hand surgery and he would be sure to get my hip surgery worked in before it. So I did. I have thumb reconstruction on Dec. 14th. Called him back yesterday to say go ahead now and schedule hip surgery; said he would have person who does that call me to work out the details. She just called and now they are saying that since I have had the surgery on the 14th scheduled they won't be able to do the hip surgery because I can't go into the hand surgery with out first being released from them for their surgery and the only open time they have is the 12th and I will still have an open wound. If they had told me that before I would have scheduled the hand surgery even later into December. I know I could possibly reschedule but I'm too ticked right now. The whole purpose was to get all done now since I have met all insurance deductibles. I've postponed the hip and hand stuff for almost a year! Grrrrr. Okay, I feel better now that I've vented. I do like my doctors just aggravated. I do understand that they have to be sure I don't get any infection...On the positive side I can now accept some sub jobs between now and then.
> *taking a deep breath and moving forward now****


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well if that is the case there must be an orgy going on in my bedroom and I'm haven't been invited! LOLOLOL


thewren said:


> the blackerds - doing it right in the open - have they no shame.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it propagates during the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> Wonder if that's how coat hangers learned to reproduce in the dark of the closet? The laundry was not discreet. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

marianne, I am with you about abussive issues in films, or horror or violence, noooooooooooo not for me either, hon you go girl. I with ya'all.. joe p.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thewren said:


> time for a little come to jusus talk with the doctors gwen.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent.
> 
> Tried that on the phone Sam and all they kept saying was that they couldn't take me in so soon after the other surgery due to fear of infection, blah, blah, blah. Oh well...I've waited this long so I guess there is a reason for this. Whatever.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Hmmmmmm You have been alone wayyyyyy toooooo longgggg Sam..... :lol:  :lol:



thewren said:


> the blackerds - doing it right in the open - have they no shame.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it propagates during the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> Wonder if that's how coat hangers learned to reproduce in the dark of the closet? The laundry was not discreet. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

So why are they not co-ordinating it for you?



Gweniepooh said:


> This was the doctor's office. The doctor had given me his cell phone number to call him as soon as I was ready for him to have the surgery on hip scheduled...i.e. after hand surgery was scheduled. He was on the way to surgery when I reached him yesterday morning and said he would have "Debbie" (person who schedules his surgeries at this office) call me to get everything worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come the doctor's office does not schedule the surgeries? They do that here in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent. When I saw him week before last he said to go ahead and schedule my hand surgery and he would be sure to get my hip surgery worked in before it. So I did. I have thumb reconstruction on Dec. 14th. Called him back yesterday to say go ahead now and schedule hip surgery; said he would have person who does that call me to work out the details. She just called and now they are saying that since I have had the surgery on the 14th scheduled they won't be able to do the hip surgery because I can't go into the hand surgery with out first being released from them for their surgery and the only open time they have is the 12th and I will still have an open wound. If they had told me that before I would have scheduled the hand surgery even later into December. I know I could possibly reschedule but I'm too ticked right now. The whole purpose was to get all done now since I have met all insurance deductibles. I've postponed the hip and hand stuff for almost a year! Grrrrr. Okay, I feel better now that I've vented. I do like my doctors just aggravated. I do understand that they have to be sure I don't get any infection...On the positive side I can now accept some sub jobs between now and then.
> *taking a deep breath and moving forward now****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oldest DD just texted me; I'll be staying at her place with the grandkids tonight. She has another all nighter at the store. Know I'll get a lot of knitting done. I'll go over around 9-9:30 pm.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> If it is the ones of my parents' anniversary, it is mixed feelings. I cry when I see them. I miss my Mother more than I thought I would. I am so thankful that we had that party when we did. My Mother had been a 200 lb lady and in those photos she was down to 98 or less. My daughter had not seen my Mother in a long time and wanted to go with me to fetch her to the party. My daughter ran into the bathroom in tears. And my Mother's best long time friend was there at the party. And I asked everyone to stand and introduce themselves and explain how they knew my Mom and Dad. Kelly stood up and started to say how she met them and choked and broke into tears, also. I had to finish her speach as she could not. I was so glad to be there and so glad we all had that opportunity to see Mom while she was still alive. My Mother had been disfigured with having a Sinus Cancer removed and endured so much for the last 10 years of her life. She thought her grandchildren hated her and did not want to see her any more because the site of her horrified them. She was so wrong. They loved her. My Mother could no longer talk and she could no longer do anything for herself. And yet she knew everyone. She got to see her grandson who she did not know had been born. I have a photo of her with him. The last photo that was ever taken of her. Yes, wonderful amazing memories of that day and so sad as I left two days later and she died before I could see her again.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photos, Dancer. They must evoke great memories.
Click to expand...

She looks so lovely in her beautiful outfit and very happy. Nice memories. One's beauty isn't just in outward looks. Wouldn't it be great if we looked on the outside how we are on the inside. No worries about trust issues then.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> You will have to get it when she returns and make a copy of it to show us. I kind of look like my Dad. My daughter looks like me in some ways but her Dad's sister also. Although I think she is looking more like me as she gets older and that little Lincoln looks just like a mini-me of his Mom. Brooklyn looks like her Dad except he has very dark brown hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, The picture of your mom with grandson is so special. We have one of youngest DD at 3 days old in nursing home bed with my MIL. DD looks like a tiny version of her and in a picture of MIL in a formal gown in early twenties...DD is the spitting image of her. Would post the picture but DD took it to college with her.
Click to expand...

You have a sweet smile Dancer. It must be difficult being so far away from the rest of the family. You have to make new family like I did.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You would probably be one of the contestants of a beauty contest then, Angora.



Angora1 said:


> She looks so lovely in her beautiful outfit and very happy. Nice memories. One's beauty isn't just in outward looks. Wouldn't it be great if we looked on the outside how we are on the inside. No worries about trust issues then.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Angora. What a lovely thing to say. And yes, guess you are right about that. It takes awhile. How did you make a new family?



Angora1 said:


> You have a sweet smile Dancer. It must be difficult being so far away from the rest of the family. You have to make new family like I did.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Who knows Dancer. Same office but different orthopedic specialists. Each does their own thing. Anything to make it more complicated. I had even asked initially if they couldn't just do both surgeries at the same time so I don't have to be put to sleep twice but they said it was more complicated than that. Hip doc said his part only takes about 5 minutes but that the equipment he uses fills the surgical room and that everything would have to be moved out and re-setup for hand surgeon. I'm just letting it go. I can't worry about it. Both are one of the best in their area of specialization so I'm just done with it. Like I said, not worth me fighting about. Just irritated me initially. It is a very large orthopedic practice. They have their own surgical center so most of the time you don't even go to the hospital unless it requires being admitted and fortunately neither of these do. Both surgeries are able to be done as outpatient. So, it could be worse. I could be looking at the astronomical hospital charges too.


Sq_Dancer said:


> So why are they not co-ordinating it for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the doctor's office. The doctor had given me his cell phone number to call him as soon as I was ready for him to have the surgery on hip scheduled...i.e. after hand surgery was scheduled. He was on the way to surgery when I reached him yesterday morning and said he would have "Debbie" (person who schedules his surgeries at this office) call me to get everything worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come the doctor's office does not schedule the surgeries? They do that here in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent. When I saw him week before last he said to go ahead and schedule my hand surgery and he would be sure to get my hip surgery worked in before it. So I did. I have thumb reconstruction on Dec. 14th. Called him back yesterday to say go ahead now and schedule hip surgery; said he would have person who does that call me to work out the details. She just called and now they are saying that since I have had the surgery on the 14th scheduled they won't be able to do the hip surgery because I can't go into the hand surgery with out first being released from them for their surgery and the only open time they have is the 12th and I will still have an open wound. If they had told me that before I would have scheduled the hand surgery even later into December. I know I could possibly reschedule but I'm too ticked right now. The whole purpose was to get all done now since I have met all insurance deductibles. I've postponed the hip and hand stuff for almost a year! Grrrrr. Okay, I feel better now that I've vented. I do like my doctors just aggravated. I do understand that they have to be sure I don't get any infection...On the positive side I can now accept some sub jobs between now and then.
> *taking a deep breath and moving forward now****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent. When I saw him week before last he said to go ahead and schedule my hand surgery and he would be sure to get my hip surgery worked in before it. So I did. I have thumb reconstruction on Dec. 14th. Called him back yesterday to say go ahead now and schedule hip surgery; said he would have person who does that call me to work out the details. She just called and now they are saying that since I have had the surgery on the 14th scheduled they won't be able to do the hip surgery because I can't go into the hand surgery with out first being released from them for their surgery and the only open time they have is the 12th and I will still have an open wound. If they had told me that before I would have scheduled the hand surgery even later into December. I know I could possibly reschedule but I'm too ticked right now. The whole purpose was to get all done now since I have met all insurance deductibles. I've postponed the hip and hand stuff for almost a year! Grrrrr. Okay, I feel better now that I've vented. I do like my doctors just aggravated. I do understand that they have to be sure I don't get any infection...On the positive side I can now accept some sub jobs between now and then.
> *taking a deep breath and moving forward now****


Gwennie, that is such a drag. You were just doing what he told you. Such a pain with big deductibles. I'm dreading the beginning of the year for that reason too. Yes, knit away before you can't. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

I have put in my responses to this in *bold*(well first i will see if I can *bbold* to work as have never tried it!
DId it! though it is time consuming. Amazing what I learnt from this.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Christmas Traditions from around the world
> 
> If anyone has anything to add to this, please feel free to do so. Would love to hear what other countries do for Christmas.
> 
> Christmas in Australia.
> 
> Christmas Traditions in Australia
> 
> Australians live on the world's largest island, which is also the world's smallest continent. Most of Australia's immigrants came from England and Ireland, bringing their Christmas customs with them.
> 
> Australia is the Land Down Under, where the seasons are opposite to ours. When Australians celebrate Christmas on December 25, it is during summer vacation. Most of Australia is a hot, dry desert, known as the Outback. The grassy or marshy savannas are called the Bush. But most people in Australia live in the green coastal areas of the southwest.
> 
> The most popular event of the Christmas season is called Carols by Candlelight. People come together at night to light candles and sing Christmas carols outside. The stars shining above add to the sights and sounds of this wonderful outdoor concert.
> 
> Australian families love to do things outside. They love to swim, surf, sail, and ride bicycles. They like to grill meals outdoors on the barbecue, which they call the "barbie."
> 
> Families decorate their homes with ferns, palm leaves, and evergreens, along with the colorful flowers that bloom in summer called Christmas bush and Christmas bellflower. *do we?*Some families put up a Christmas tree*most do*. Outdoors, nasturtiums, wisteria, and honeysuckle bloom.
> 
> Christmas festivities begin in late November, when schools and church groups present Nativity plays. They sing carols throughout the month of December.* Here in Adelaide Christmas begins on the second Saturday of November with the Adelaide Christmas pageant (which I mentioned at the time. Since then many other towns in the suburbs and throughput the atate have had or will have their own local ones*
> 
> On Christmas Eve, families attend church together. Some children expect Father Christmas to leave gifts, and others wait for Santa Claus to visit and deliver gifts. * They are interchangeable as far as I can tell*
> 
> After opening presents on Christmas morning, the family sits down to a breakfast of ham and eggs. Then the family goes to church again. *for families who go to church most only go either Christmas Eve of Christmas Day, rarely twice. And have never had ham and eggs for Christmas breakfast, or heard of it being a regular thing*
> 
> On Christmas Eve in families that observe Irish traditions, the father sets a large candle in a front window of the home to welcome Mary, Joseph, and the Baby Jesus. The youngest child in the family lights the candle. The family goes to midnight mass and attends church on Christmas Day, as well. Afterwards there are parties and festive visits.
> 
> Christmas Day is when families and close friends gather together from all over Australia. The highlight of the day is the holiday midday dinner. Some families enjoy a traditional British Christmas dinner of roast turkey or ham and rich plum pudding doused in brandy and set aflame before it is brought to the table. The person who gets the favor baked inside will enjoy good luck all year round.*we are one the families that has the traditional Christmas dinner ususally with ham, turkey and pork plus of course the Christmas Pudding I cooked a few weeks ago (as I also posted when I cooked them*
> 
> Other families head for the backyard barbie to grill their Christmas dinner in the sunshine. Many families even go to the beach or to the countryside and enjoy a picnic of cold turkey or ham and a salad. Father Christmas has been known to show up in shorts to greet children at the beach on Christmas!
> 
> The day after Christmas, December 26, is Boxing Day. Australians with British and Irish backgrounds leave tips for the grocer, postman, newspaper carrier, and others to thank them for their help in the past year. *have never done that. For the majority of us it is another holiday. And the start of the Boxing Day test, the test cricket match of the year that probably has the most viewers of any which is always held in Melbourne. This year we play Sri Lanka for 3 tests over this period. A *
> 
> New Year's Eve is always a special time, with dinners, dances, and parties. *around the 2nd begins the second most followed test match, The new Years test, alwys held in Sydney*On Twelfth Night, January 6, there is one last party to end the Christmas season.*have never even heard of this one*


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you Angora. What a lovely thing to say. And yes, guess you are right about that. It takes awhile. How did you make a new family?
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a sweet smile Dancer. It must be difficult being so far away from the rest of the family. You have to make new family like I did.
Click to expand...

When I was working I made friends. Thought I would have lost them as I was gone 10 years and pretty alone in Germany, but 2 of my friends are right here for me. Then I also have my son here with the 3 grandchildren. I am only 5 1/2 hrs. drive from my mother and siblings and 2 hr. drive from my aunt in Canada, so it is a little easier for me to get home. It would be very hard now to make new friends as everyone where I live works.  Thanks to KP I made a new friend and now with the Knitting Guild I expect to make more. It is harder now than when I was young with a child.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I have put in my responses to this in *bold*(well first i will see if I can *bbold* to work as have never tried it!
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Traditions from around the world
> 
> Oh no, the bold didn't show.
> Let's see if I can do it. *this should be bold*
> I don't see why yours didn't work. It looks like you did it right.
> 
> Well it worked before the traditions but I don't see any responses in the traditions in bold. :?
> 
> Hey, the bold has appeared. Great job Darowil. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

That is what I am finding. I knew no one but B down where I am. In the shelter, you meet many people and you become sort of friends. I was the oldest one and single. I was kind of the mother and grandmother figure. I got along with everyone except one woman that I have a feeling was the abuser in her situation, not him. I watched this whole thing unwind and that was the conclusion I came to. Anyway, that is another story. But once I got out of there, I kept in touch with a few people. But they all had young children and the only time they wanted to get together was either to buy products they were now selling, to drive them where they wanted to go or to watch their kids for them. No one ever wanted to just get together to be friends. B is not introducing me so far to anyone he knows, other than his landlord and landlady. Most of his friends are single men. So as a couple, we are going square dancing. I am hoping we will meet people as a couple that we can get together with occassionally. I have made friends with the lady next door. We hope to go ice skating this year also, but not sure how well you meet people that way. Maybe come the summertime, I will make more friends when I am outside in the garden more.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Angora. What a lovely thing to say. And yes, guess you are right about that. It takes awhile. How did you make a new family?
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a sweet smile Dancer. It must be difficult being so far away from the rest of the family. You have to make new family like I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was working I made friends. Thought I would have lost them as I was gone 10 years and pretty alone in Germany, but 2 of my friends are right here for me. Then I also have my son here with the 3 grandchildren. I am only 6 1/2 hrs. drive from my mother and siblings and 2 hr. drive from my aunt in Canada, so it is a little easier for me to get home. It would be very hard now to make new friends as everyone where I live works.  Thanks to KP I made a new friend and now with the Knitting Guild I expect to make more. It is harder now than when I was young with a child.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey B is certainly nobody's fool. Of course he isn't going to introduce you (the love of his life I'm sure) to any single male friends of his! LOL He knows a good woman when he's found one which he has found! Doesn't want anyone else horning in on his girl!!! I'm just teasing you I hope you know. I certainly don't mean this to sound offensive. You two sound like such sweethearts. I'm sure you will eventually find some couples to do things with.



Sq_Dancer said:


> That is what I am finding. I knew no B not introducing me so far to anyone he knows, other than his landlord and landlady. Most of his friends are single men. So as a couple, we are going square dancing. I am hoping we will meet people as a couple that we can get together with occassionally. I have made friends with the lady next door. We hope to go ice skating this year also, but not sure how well you meet people that way. Maybe come the summertime, I will make more friends when I am outside in the garden more.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Angora. What a lovely thing to say. And yes, guess you are right about that. It takes awhile. How did you make a new family?
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a sweet smile Dancer. It must be difficult being so far away from the rest of the family. You have to make new family like I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was working I made friends. Thought I would have lost them as I was gone 10 years and pretty alone in Germany, but 2 of my friends are right here for me. Then I also have my son here with the 3 grandchildren. I am only 6 1/2 hrs. drive from my mother and siblings and 2 hr. drive from my aunt in Canada, so it is a little easier for me to get home. It would be very hard now to make new friends as everyone where I live works.  Thanks to KP I made a new friend and now with the Knitting Guild I expect to make more. It is harder now than when I was young with a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> You ladies are so smart working on the darlings for tea. Sorry the walk by the office didn't work out  But, it was a good idea. I think all your walking is helping with the weight. :thumbup:


Well poped onto the internet for something, got distracted by KTP of all things.lol. But really must go, I want to get in a walk early- we are expecting 37- close to 100- so if I don't go now I will likely miss it and need it for the weight loss.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

No offense taken. It would be nice to eventually meet his family. He has two sisters and a brother and a daughter here in Ontario. His son is in Australia. I know it will happen eventually. But yes, we have already talked to one couple about getting together sometime. Seems like I will be the youngun in the group. 



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey B is certainly nobody's fool. Of course he isn't going to introduce you (the love of his life I'm sure) to any single male friends of his! LOL He knows a good woman when he's found one which he has found! Doesn't want anyone else horning in on his girl!!! I'm just teasing you I hope you know. I certainly don't mean this to sound offensive. You two sound like such sweethearts. I'm sure you will eventually find some couples to do things with.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> How come the doctor's office does not schedule the surgeries? They do that here in Canada.
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent. When I saw him week before last he said to go ahead and schedule my hand surgery and he would be sure to get my hip surgery worked in before it. So I did. I have thumb reconstruction on Dec. 14th. Called him back yesterday to say go ahead now and schedule hip surgery; said he would have person who does that call me to work out the details. She just called and now they are saying that since I have had the surgery on the 14th scheduled they won't be able to do the hip surgery because I can't go into the hand surgery with out first being released from them for their surgery and the only open time they have is the 12th and I will still have an open wound. If they had told me that before I would have scheduled the hand surgery even later into December. I know I could possibly reschedule but I'm too ticked right now. The whole purpose was to get all done now since I have met all insurance deductibles. I've postponed the hip and hand stuff for almost a year! Grrrrr. Okay, I feel better now that I've vented. I do like my doctors just aggravated. I do understand that they have to be sure I don't get any infection...On the positive side I can now accept some sub jobs between now and then.
> *taking a deep breath and moving forward now****
Click to expand...

It is the family doctor who sends the requests to the surgeon/s. And then it is the surgeons who schedule the surgeries when the OR is available for them and the operations they perform. Each surgeon has his "specialties" that he deals with and the OR scheduling takes all that into consideration. So for some surgeries the OR is available only a certain number of hours per week and other surgeons get the OR for their surgeries for a certain number of hours per week. The surgeons are the ones who determine which surgeries are priorities and schedule them accordingly. 
Once the surgeries are all scheduled, then comes the task of finding enough anethetists to cover all the surgeries. The anethetists can only work a specific number of hours before taking x number of hours off between. It is the law that governs surgical procedures and practices. And it is there to protect the patients.  This is in Canada and I am sure that there are some similar things in the US.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So right 5mm. Fortunately or unfortunately, I've been the orthopedic surgeon's patient for so many years I think I paid for both of his kids' college. LOL At this point my general physician doesn't even enter the picture. I call the orthopedic doc and we go from there. LOL Of course my general physician is sent notes about what all is going on. He does interact sometimes such as referring me to the Rheumatologist. 


5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come the doctor's office does not schedule the surgeries? They do that here in Canada.
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent. When I saw him week before last he said to go ahead and schedule my hand surgery and he would be sure to get my hip surgery worked in before it. So I did. I have thumb reconstruction on Dec. 14th. Called him back yesterday to say go ahead now and schedule hip surgery; said he would have person who does that call me to work out the details. She just called and now they are saying that since I have had the surgery on the 14th scheduled they won't be able to do the hip surgery because I can't go into the hand surgery with out first being released from them for their surgery and the only open time they have is the 12th and I will still have an open wound. If they had told me that before I would have scheduled the hand surgery even later into December. I know I could possibly reschedule but I'm too ticked right now. The whole purpose was to get all done now since I have met all insurance deductibles. I've postponed the hip and hand stuff for almost a year! Grrrrr. Okay, I feel better now that I've vented. I do like my doctors just aggravated. I do understand that they have to be sure I don't get any infection...On the positive side I can now accept some sub jobs between now and then.
> *taking a deep breath and moving forward now****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the family doctor who sends the requests to the surgeon/s. And then it is the surgeons who schedule the surgeries when the OR is available for them and the operations they perform. Each surgeon has his "specialties" that he deals with and the OR scheduling takes all that into consideration. So for some surgeries the OR is available only a certain number of hours per week and other surgeons get the OR for their surgeries for a certain number of hours per week. The surgeons are the ones who determine which surgeries are priorities and schedule them accordingly.
> Once the surgeries are all scheduled, then comes the task of finding enough anethetists to cover all the surgeries. The anethetists can only work a specific number of hours before taking x number of hours off between. It is the law that governs surgical procedures and practices. And it is there to protect the patients.
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> t'm thinking you will be changing your mind once they start - one can always put on more clothes to get warm - but even naked one can be too hot.
> 
> sam
> 
> I'm sure that I don't even want to know how or why you know that for a fact, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - I am so glad you were brave enough to ask that.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gwenie, it is all complicated for sure!!!
They are right about the OR being scrubbed down and made sterile again. One surgeon does not step up to the bed when the other surgeon is done and start a new operation on the other surgeon's patient. There are legal issues and papers and forms that have been signed and the surgeon takes responsibility for "his" part only and his surgical team has their parts and responsibilities. When you have one surgical team in place and doing surgery "A", another team is not allowed in to keep operating on said patient and do surgery "B". Infection, cardiovascular issues are all part of what is going on with this. Lots of stuff to know about.


----------



## mjs

Southern Gal said:


> wow, i am caught up. the tp can sure get away from you. marianne, do keep taking time for yourself, when your feelng good and doing good, the others will feel better also.
> Dancer, i loved the snowplow story, so funny. i just think you need to continue to hold your own with the upstairs neighbors. don't let them run you over. i like to get along and treat everyone like i would like to be treated. makes me tense to have to get sidways of someone, but i can get them told, nicely, but bluntly. i just don't like someone to take advantage of anyone.
> Even though i am not offically a nanny, but i have said before the girls are as close to being mine as any could have been after helping raise them, when Keagan was little and he and moe lived with me and bj, when he started talking, he never could say donna, so it came out lala, and to this day i am lala, to both boys and both neices, and their spouses. it just has always stuck, Keagan is 17 now.
> I did go to tai chi this morning, i need to get a good beginner tape and ask what type of tai chi we do, so she told me to find paul lam and we do the chuan style, so i have been looking on the internet. i don't know if i will ever get it into my mind what i am supposed to do with my feet and hands at the same time, but i enjoy it and strangly enough there is only about 7 of us and we have fun. everyone else has been doing it for yrs.
> gotta tell you, this afternoon after bj and i came home, i did some house work, yes i said that four letter word, when i finished vacuming, i took some baking soda and some ground cloves and sprinkled on my carpet in living room and den, i didn't go over board but my how pleasant the smell is. i did get my little tree up, but fizzled out when it came to getting my decorations down, tomorrow, gonna go to bed now.
> sam, i am like you i like my pets to live with me. it bothers me that the stray cats are outside, but as they are not tame, all i can do is feed and provide a bed for them, since i fixed the rubbermade tub sideways and filled it with towels, they have been sleeping there, i am gonna work on some more of a wind block for it.
> nite all


You can tame wild cats, but it can take a long time. Two I tamed took over two years each, but I was flabbergasted at how rewarded I was. Both turned out to be so affectionate, but they got tamed at their own speed and in their chosen habitat, outside.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam, is this what the Lemon Pie looked like. It sure does taste good, like no other lemon pie. Thanks to Ohio Joy for finding the recipe.

Shaker Lemon Pie


9" double pie crust
2 large lemons, washed clean
2 cups sugar
4 eggs, well beaten

Oven at 450*F. Slice lemons thin as paper, rind and all. Combine lemon slices with sugar and mix well. Let stand 2 hours, preferably overnight. Blend occasionally. Add beaten eggs and mix well.

Turn into 9" pie shell and arrange lemon slices evenly on bottom crust. Cover with top crust and cut vents near center. Bake 15 minutes at 450*F. Reduce to 375*F and bake for 20 minutes or until knife inserted near edge comes out clean.

Cool before serving. Refrigerate any left-over pie.

Sounds great to me.


I will have to try this for Thanksgiving, it sounds delish.


----------



## Cashmeregma

You must tell Dave that I finally got the Evernote to work. Boy that took a long time. Now after an update it is showing up at the top R of the computer and it is so easy. Before I had to search for downloads and go in there to find it. Yay!!!
Just put the Shaker Lemon Pie in it and even took the photo. Now I might bake that for the rest of the family at Christmas.

Is that photo of the one you baked??


----------



## iamsam

regardless it is maddening - just vent your little heart out - that is what we are for -

sam


Gweniepooh said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> time for a little come to jusus talk with the doctors gwen.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got a call from orthopedic surgeon and I need to vent.
> 
> Tried that on the phone Sam and all they kept saying was that they couldn't take me in so soon after the other surgery due to fear of infection, blah, blah, blah. Oh well...I've waited this long so I guess there is a reason for this. Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Paid bills today, mostly medical, so guess what, I am NOT a happy camper! I also called the insurance agent about the fender bender I had last week. It just couldn't have come at a worse time. I guess I'll call the body shop tomorrow. Such a bummer!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> You must tell Dave that I finally got the Evernote to work. Boy that took a long time. Now after an update it is showing up at the top R of the computer and it is so easy. Before I had to search for downloads and go in there to find it. Yay!!!
> Just put the Shaker Lemon Pie in it and even took the photo. Now I might bake that for the rest of the family at Christmas.
> 
> Is that photo of the one you baked??


 :thumbup: I will tell him. I downloaded Evernote while in London, it is so much easier than what I was using. I have it on my phone, iPad and my laptop.

Yes that is the sweet for tonight, it is so good.   Thanks again Ohio Joy!


----------



## iamsam

well at least you can look at the bright side gwen - that's making lemonade out of lemons.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Who knows Dancer. Same office but different orthopedic specialists. Each does their own thing. Anything to make it more complicated. I had even asked initially if they couldn't just do both surgeries at the same time so I don't have to be put to sleep twice but they said it was more complicated than that. Hip doc said his part only takes about 5 minutes but that the equipment he uses fills the surgical room and that everything would have to be moved out and re-setup for hand surgeon. I'm just letting it go. I can't worry about it. Both are one of the best in their area of specialization so I'm just done with it. Like I said, not worth me fighting about. Just irritated me initially. It is a very large orthopedic practice. They have their own surgical center so most of the time you don't even go to the hospital unless it requires being admitted and fortunately neither of these do. Both surgeries are able to be done as outpatient. So, it could be worse. I could be looking at the astronomical hospital charges too.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are they not co-ordinating it for you?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

darowil - what is a test?

sam



darowil said:


> The new Years test, alwys held in Sydney


----------



## Gweniepooh

thewren said:


> well at least you can look at the bright side gwen - that's making lemonade out of lemons.
> 
> sam
> 
> Well Sam, I try to look at life as a series of choices. I can choose to find the positive or choose to focus on the negative. I'm not always successful, but I do sincerely try to find the positive in situations. Jus have to vent occassionally to get it out of my system and then look forward. Besides, I always heard that God doesn't give you more than you can bear. In this case, I guess I was trying to bear more than I should and He stepped in. Thank you Lord! LOL Sometimes I try to be more in control than I really am or should be. Imagine that! LOL. I believe my DH says it's being hard headed or bull headed. LOL I do so appreciate being able to vent here occassionally. KTP is the best!


----------



## iamsam

darowil - please - please - send some of that heat toward me.

sam



darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are so smart working on the darlings for tea. Sorry the walk by the office didn't work out  But, it was a good idea. I think all your walking is helping with the weight. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Well poped onto the internet for something, got distracted by KTP of all things.lol. But really must go, I want to get in a walk early- we are expecting 37- close to 100- so if I don't go now I will likely miss it and need it for the weight loss.
Click to expand...


----------



## oddball

Sq_Dancer said:


> Well I think I am heading off to bed. I have got 5 angels completed and three more to go. I have most of the word done on them already also but will finish them up tomorrow. Then I am on to the next project of making some little bird feeders to hang in the tree. Lots to do yet, but getting there. Night night everyone,


These are lovely Dancer, are they made with plastic canvas? I have been making my angels with plastic canvas. Unfortunately I don't know how to put pictures on here.


----------



## iamsam

this does sound good - mine did not have a top crust.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam, is this what the Lemon Pie looked like. It sure does taste good, like no other lemon pie. Thanks to Ohio Joy for finding the recipe.
> 
> Shaker Lemon Pie
> 
> 9" double pie crust
> 2 large lemons, washed clean
> 2 cups sugar
> 4 eggs, well beaten
> 
> Oven at 450*F. Slice lemons thin as paper, rind and all. Combine lemon slices with sugar and mix well. Let stand 2 hours, preferably overnight. Blend occasionally. Add beaten eggs and mix well.
> 
> Turn into 9" pie shell and arrange lemon slices evenly on bottom crust. Cover with top crust and cut vents near center. Bake 15 minutes at 450*F. Reduce to 375*F and bake for 20 minutes or until knife inserted near edge comes out clean.
> 
> Cool before serving. Refrigerate any left-over pie.
> 
> Sounds great to me.
> 
> I will have to try this for Thanksgiving, it sounds delish.


----------



## NanaCaren

Chrissy told me I should have left the top crust off, maybe next time I will.



thewren said:


> this does sound good - mine did not have a top crust.
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> darowil - please - please - send some of that heat toward me.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are so smart working on the darlings for tea. Sorry the walk by the office didn't work out  But, it was a good idea. I think all your walking is helping with the weight. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Well poped onto the internet for something, got distracted by KTP of all things.lol. But really must go, I want to get in a walk early- we are expecting 37- close to 100- so if I don't go now I will likely miss it and need it for the weight loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, ordering heat will not do in order for you to keep those puppies outside longer! Potty training is still in the equation for you. On the other hand, I am sure that you just have to invite some/all of the KTP down to assist you with puppies! I am sure they will be all piddled out when we get done playing with them. OK, no need to hang all your yarn from the ceiling now as we have a plan!!


----------



## oddball

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Dancer those angels are so pretty.


They certainly are.


----------



## 5mmdpns

oddball said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I am heading off to bed. I have got 5 angels completed and three more to go. I have most of the word done on them already also but will finish them up tomorrow. Then I am on to the next project of making some little bird feeders to hang in the tree. Lots to do yet, but getting there. Night night everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely Dancer, are they made with plastic canvas? I have been making my angels with plastic canvas. Unfortunately I don't know how to put pictures on here.
Click to expand...

*To add a picture*, you will type in a post as to what the picture is. Click on Send. Then at the bottom of your post you will see the tab "Add an Attachment" Click on that tab. It will take you to another window in which you will see your post. At the bottom you will see "browse". Click on that and find the place in your computer that you have the picture you want. (if you are taking a picture with your camera of something, and putting it into your computer, then just save it to your desktop as this is the easiest). ie your desk top. Select the file and then click "Open". This will immediately put it into the Browse link although you will not see it there. Do not put any writing with it as you will have already done this in the post you just did. Then click on "Add Attachment" Now there will be a place for you to put in the description of that said photo and the words will be under the picture. Type what you want and press the enter button on your keyboard.

It will come up on your post and you will see further wording under the picture and this is in blue lettering. Only you see the blue lettering, no one else does! Just so you know if you save the picture to your desktop, it automatically sizes it for the Knitting Paradise. 
Good luck with this. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Bird Feeder Christmas Ornaments - Directions

You need to cut 4 pieces of Plastic Canvas. 2 = 13 holes x 13 holes and 2 = 13 holes x 11 holes. You will also need red, white and green yarn, a little plastic cup that you put favors in for a wedding, some bird seed, gold chord for hanging and any embellishments you want to add on, IE. little birds, ribbon roses etc. 

With one of the 13 hole x 13 hole pieces, sew as shown in photo with red yarn and put white around the edging. You never put knots in plastic canvas. You run the yarn behind what you are sewing. The next 13 hole x 13 hole piece is done with white yarn and trimed with green yarn. The other two pieces are done completely in white with one smaller row as shown in photos. Sew the two pieces together at the top where the narrower rows are. These pieces are trimmed in white. Glue the little cup, mouth side upwards to the middle of the red piece. Put seeds in it. Then glue the white piece with green trim on top. I off set it from the base piece. Tie the gold chord inside the top of the roof and glue in place. Now run a bead of glue along two edges of the green trim and place the roof pieces on top. Glue any embellishments on the bird house and you are done. Ask any questions you want to. I am heading out to the grocery store and to get a bite to eat so will be back in a little while.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

No, they are Abacas Angels that I add lace and ribbon etc on. 
See pictures below.



oddball said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I am heading off to bed. I have got 5 angels completed and three more to go. I have most of the word done on them already also but will finish them up tomorrow. Then I am on to the next project of making some little bird feeders to hang in the tree. Lots to do yet, but getting there. Night night everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely Dancer, are they made with plastic canvas? I have been making my angels with plastic canvas. Unfortunately I don't know how to put pictures on here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you for the bird feeder directions Dancer. Boy you worked those up quickly! I've already copied them and saved them to my computer.


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> IKleenex for tissue, Bandaide for what the British call Plasters, etc.


Now we agree with you on Bandaids not plasters (but no e, and occasionally will hear Kleenex for tissues but usuaully use tissue). Plaster was not a term that ever came naturally while I was in the UK- some I would get used to using. But plaster goes on the wall and makes things- it is not a piece of plastic type material that goes on a small cut! Of course it also goes on broken arms and legs (not that plaster is used that often now).


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I only got one done so far but the rest should be easier as now I have the pattern I want (had to figure it out myself) and I will not need to take pictures of them until they are all done. But if you have any questions, feel free to ask as I have done a lot of plastic canvas over the years. Once you get on to it, you can make lots of things. Lots of really nice patterns out there and easy to design things like organizers etc. I saw a hickory dickory dock clock that I want to see if I can find the pattern for. LOL



Gweniepooh said:


> thank you for the bird feeder directions Dancer. Boy you worked those up quickly! I've already copied them and saved them to my computer.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> [
> I know that there are some who worry about possible cancer diagnosis in their loved ones. I just wish to tell everyone that I just came through all that for myself. Thank you to all my angels (Roberta was one of my angels) that supported me with their kind words and prayers. Further investigations proved that the images on the initial mammogram were "benign cloudiness". No breast cancer! Just thought I would share that with you all and to let you all know that there is always a great chance that the lumps/tumors are benign and not malignant, no matter where the lumps/tumors may be.  :thumbup:


Thats great news- great that we can have you in your normal state of health instead of struggling with treatment as well.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Mabye it depends on the area of the UK. I know my family in the UK refer to bandaids as plasters. They are in the Midlands. It is a lot of fun to see the different names for things and I think with the internet, language is becoming much more universal. Well I am off to the store and grabbing some groceries and a hamburger and then will be back. Finally able to go now that the pattern is online for you all. My honey is coming tomorrow to help me get my winter tires on the car and then we are going out to lunch. have missed him the past little while. He sounded like he is looking forward to us getting together again too. Hmmmm Maybe my mistletoe will get some use tomorrow LOL



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> IKleenex for tissue, Bandaide for what the British call Plasters, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we agree with you on Bandaids not plasters (but no e, and occasionally will hear Kleenex for tissues but usuaully use tissue). Plaster was not a term that ever came naturally while I was in the UK- some I would get used to using. But plaster goes on the wall and makes things- it is not a piece of plastic type material that goes on a small cut! Of course it also goes on broken arms and legs (not that plaster is used that often now).
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> They say the seville oranges and lemons and limes may impact on this too, but the studies are not complete for those yet. The grapefruit has a lot more of the particular "enzyme" than the other citrus fruits do. Your pharmacist would be better able to answer that question. I only know what the medical reports are and the pharmacists are the ones that get the information before the public does. :thumbup:


And becuase it is fromt he Canadian Medical Association it is presumably reliable unlike many reports that we hear about drugs etc.


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> I could see B's face as we came out the church door and there are a ton of KTPers out there with all that going on and cheers. He would be shocked and then I think he would laugh LOL.


One of my favourite pjotos from my daughters wwedding is on the church steps after. My husband snuck up behind and passed Big Bunny (Vicks very well loved bunny who shows many scars of life from being dragged up by an 18month old to a then 23 year old). All the girls and Brett are laughing- and the rest of the guys have this very bemused look on their faces! Brett appreciated it as he had spent the previous 3 years sharing a bed with Big Bunny- three in the bed from the very beginning.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> more pics from tonight 27/11/13.......strange sky


mIght be strange, but beautiful


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.


----------



## oddball

5mmdpns said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I am heading off to bed. I have got 5 angels completed and three more to go. I have most of the word done on them already also but will finish them up tomorrow. Then I am on to the next project of making some little bird feeders to hang in the tree. Lots to do yet, but getting there. Night night everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely Dancer, are they made with plastic canvas? I have been making my angels with plastic canvas. Unfortunately I don't know how to put pictures on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To add a picture*, you will type in a post as to what the picture is. Click on Send. Then at the bottom of your post you will see the tab "Add an Attachment" Click on that tab. It will take you to another window in which you will see your post. At the bottom you will see "browse". Click on that and find the place in your computer that you have the picture you want. (if you are taking a picture with your camera of something, and putting it into your computer, then just save it to your desktop as this is the easiest). ie your desk top. Select the file and then click "Open". This will immediately put it into the Browse link although you will not see it there. Do not put any writing with it as you will have already done this in the post you just did. Then click on "Add Attachment" Now there will be a place for you to put in the description of that said photo and the words will be under the picture. Type what you want and press the enter button on your keyboard.
> 
> It will come up on your post and you will see further wording under the picture and this is in blue lettering. Only you see the blue lettering, no one else does! Just so you know if you save the picture to your desktop, it automatically sizes it for the Knitting Paradise.
> Good luck with this. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you 5. Will get my DD to help me on this. She could probably use her phone to do it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I know that there are some who worry about possible cancer diagnosis in their loved ones. I just wish to tell everyone that I just came through all that for myself. Thank you to all my angels (Roberta was one of my angels) that supported me with their kind words and prayers. Further investigations proved that the images on the initial mammogram were "benign cloudiness". No breast cancer! Just thought I would share that with you all and to let you all know that there is always a great chance that the lumps/tumors are benign and not malignant, no matter where the lumps/tumors may be.  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great news- great that we can have you in your normal state of health instead of struggling with treatment as well.
Click to expand...

yah, I am comfortable for the most part with my "normal" state of health, dont want any more complications! haha, its all as good as can be for me anyways.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.


Congratulations to your grandson!!! Bragg as much as you want too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> They say the seville oranges and lemons and limes may impact on this too, but the studies are not complete for those yet. The grapefruit has a lot more of the particular "enzyme" than the other citrus fruits do. Your pharmacist would be better able to answer that question. I only know what the medical reports are and the pharmacists are the ones that get the information before the public does. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> And because it is from the Canadian Medical Association it is presumably reliable unlike many reports that we hear about drugs etc.
Click to expand...

Yes, rarely do the researchers/medical researchers err here in Canada. We try concentrating on breakthrough quality treatments here! ahah, but I think that is the aim everywhere??? ;-)


----------



## mjs

agnescr said:


> Well you have all been a chatty bunch.. loved all the pictures,just wished I live near Sam and I would have had the puppy with the grey on its face, the cakes,and sleighs look delish...though have to watch with being diabetic ..sighs,think I have read so much but not much has stayed with me oh well will just blame my age
> 
> more pics from tonight 27/11/13.......strange sky


How absolutely spectacular.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.


Celebration time!!! Hugs for the outstanding Grandma!!! I am really pleased for him and for his desires to make use of what he can. How good of him to have these opportunities! One smart cookie!  :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

oddball said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I am heading off to bed. I have got 5 angels completed and three more to go. I have most of the word done on them already also but will finish them up tomorrow. Then I am on to the next project of making some little bird feeders to hang in the tree. Lots to do yet, but getting there. Night night everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely Dancer, are they made with plastic canvas? I have been making my angels with plastic canvas. Unfortunately I don't know how to put pictures on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To add a picture*, you will type in a post as to what the picture is. Click on Send. Then at the bottom of your post you will see the tab "Add an Attachment" Click on that tab. It will take you to another window in which you will see your post. At the bottom you will see "browse". Click on that and find the place in your computer that you have the picture you want. (if you are taking a picture with your camera of something, and putting it into your computer, then just save it to your desktop as this is the easiest). ie your desk top. Select the file and then click "Open". This will immediately put it into the Browse link although you will not see it there. Do not put any writing with it as you will have already done this in the post you just did. Then click on "Add Attachment" Now there will be a place for you to put in the description of that said photo and the words will be under the picture. Type what you want and press the enter button on your keyboard.
> 
> It will come up on your post and you will see further wording under the picture and this is in blue lettering. Only you see the blue lettering, no one else does! Just so you know if you save the picture to your desktop, it automatically sizes it for the Knitting Paradise.
> Good luck with this. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you 5. Will get my DD to help me on this. She could probably use her phone to do it.
Click to expand...

I kind of stumbled on the how to post the picture and this is the only way that worked out for me. If I see something on the internet and like the picture, I can right click on the picture and transfer it to my desktop, then just follow the directions from there that I posted. We all need a boost once in a while! I know lots who contribute to others and for sure my life is a lot less richer if I did not get those boosts for myself. :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> I have a question and wonder if someone knows the answer. If I order something from Amazon, can they ship it to someone else's address? ie. My son and his gf live in Vancouver, BC and I would like to send him something I am liking to purchase through Amazon and was wondering if they do that. :?: :?


Yes they do. You just put in the other address and it stays there so you can use it in the future. Of course, if it's under $25 you will pay postage on it, but otherwise not. At least in this country.


----------



## pammie1234

Gwenie, congratulations for your GS! Brag all you want as that is a wonderful achievement!


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am being nasty Sam?
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let the broomsticks fly.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> as of Dec. 1 - Apr. 1 there is no street parking allowed at night time, they will just have to get up out of their nice cozy little bed on a cold winter night to let me get in and park my car. Of course, I will be decent and let them know I will be Late coming home that night so they can decide earlier if they want to move their vehicle up further or not. I am not a total witch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all nasty! there are some good witches in this world! and if the broom fits ----- I always say a vacume is faster than a broom!!! hahha, I know, I have a weird sense of humor. :? :!:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just started reading the Harry Potter books- and he is brillant at riding a broomstick- and he is a goodie. But at least the broom isn't dependent on an external power source (just us- which is not a very reliable source here admittedly)
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> how did you ever get bj to fit in the crock pot?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> i also put bj on a deer roast in the crock pot with bq sauce on it, i will fix myself something else, not a wild game eater any more.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I so nearly made a similar comment- but decided for once to behave myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Redkimba said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, my doctor told me menopause usually lasts about 10 yrs. So, we get the "pleasure" of not needing a heater during our winter storms. lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to hot flashes. I'm having the opposite problem now - I'm turning into a meat popsicle. I'm so tired of being cold.
Click to expand...

Let me tell you hot flushes on a hot day trying to knit with roving on a banboo needle is not a good mix. Difficult enough to get the wool round the thick cord and along the bamboo without sweating as well. But I can't remember which of my projects has the 4mm knit pro interchangeable tips. What is the point of them if I can't find the one I want when I want it?


----------



## jheiens

:thumbup: I will tell him. I downloaded Evernote while in London, it is so much easier than what I was using. I have it on my phone, iPad and my laptop.

Yes that is the sweet for tonight, it is so good.   Thanks again Ohio Joy![/quote]

Caren, you are most welcome. Now that you've reminded me of it I may need to try it soon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> If it is the ones of my parents' anniversary, it is mixed feelings. I cry when I see them. I miss my Mother more than I thought I would. I am so thankful that we had that party when we did.


Know what you mean- February this year DH decided to have a party for his parents 55th (they had been going to do one for their 50th but Davids twin brother died a few weeks before and they couldn't face it, especially as Pip had done most of th eorganisiing.) So as it was clear that there would not be 60th DH did the 55th and his parents loved the day. And a month later my FIL died, semi unexpectedly in that we knew he was on limited time, but not quite so short.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have put in my responses to this in *bold*(well first i will see if I can *bbold* to work as have never tried it!
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Traditions from around the world
> 
> Oh no, the bold didn't show.
> Let's see if I can do it. *this should be bold*
> I don't see why yours didn't work. It looks like you did it right.
> 
> Well it worked before the traditions but I don't see any responses in the traditions in bold. :?
> 
> Hey, the bold has appeared. Great job Darowil. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it first and it didn't work, then worked out what I had done wrong and in the meantime you saw my original unedited posting- it took me quite a while to edit it! Th efirst time I left out a /
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> darowil - what is a test?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new Years test, alwys held in Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> A five day international cricket match.
> I went to day 3 of the test against South Africa Saturday- after we were on top most of the game South Africa pulled of an amazing draw, nail biting right down to the second to last ball.
> We have one test series of 3 games against South Africa currently with one game left (whoever wins that will go number one on the ranking of test cricket at least for now. If it is a third draw South Africa will retain top spot). And after they go home we have another 3 test series against Sri Lanka.
> While most of the games are moved around with the different states getting games each year the Boxing Day test and the New Year test haven't yet been moved. And I expect they won't as Melbourne and Sydney have the biggest stadiums and also draw the biggest crowds as they are the largest population wise.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> darowil - please - please - send some of that heat toward me.
> 
> sam
> 
> [


I so wish I could Sam- for your sake and mine!
Almost time to head downstairs as it is getting hot up here (well I think it is the room this time!).


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> darowil - please - please - send some of that heat toward me.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I so wish I could Sam- for your sake and mine!
> Almost time to head downstairs as it is getting hot up here (well I think it is the room this time!).
Click to expand...

Does this mean you are not vacating your clothes whilst you leave the room?


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.


Well we can only take your word for it about most of those but cclearly he is intelleigent. Youre well entitled to brag about him so brag away.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> darowil - please - please - send some of that heat toward me.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I so wish I could Sam- for your sake and mine!
> Almost time to head downstairs as it is getting hot up here (well I think it is the room this time!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean you are not vacating your clothes whilst you leave the room?
Click to expand...

Not just yet you'll all be pleased to know. See you all later (considerably later pribably as it will so hot up here soon).


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Way to go. Give him my congratulations Gwen. Have your buttons popped off yet? Looking forward to seeing his picture.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

darowil, then you are like me, so glad you did it. There are no regrets which is awesome.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the ones of my parents' anniversary, it is mixed feelings. I cry when I see them. I miss my Mother more than I thought I would. I am so thankful that we had that party when we did.
> 
> 
> 
> Know what you mean- February this year DH decided to have a party for his parents 55th (they had been going to do one for their 50th but Davids twin brother died a few weeks before and they couldn't face it, especially as Pip had done most of th eorganisiing.) So as it was clear that there would not be 60th DH did the 55th and his parents loved the day. And a month later my FIL died, semi unexpectedly in that we knew he was on limited time, but not quite so short.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok, I am back. Did you miss me? I now have some food in the house and in my tummy. I went by foot this time for the exercise and it is nice out tonight. Other than shovelling snow, have not gotten out since about Friday so felt good to be out there for a little while.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I was scolling around the net looking for a pattern when I came across this on a crochet site so I copy and pasted it here. Power to the women!! 
*"Women are Angels. When someone breaks our wings, We simply continue to fly... On a Broomstick. We are Flexible."* :thumbup:

*Not to leave out the gentlemen on this aspect, but gentlemen roomba!* right Sam?! :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I had a little talk with the girl upstairs today. It was a friendly talk. She is quite sick with the same thing that B and I have had and being pregnant has made it bad for her. She cannot take much to alieveate it. 
We had a little chat about the importance of keeping the driveway cleared. There was now about 2 inches of thick heavy ice on their part and mine is nice and clear. I told her it needs to be kept clear or the post man will not come in to deliver the mail. I also told her how the lady last year who had an SUV used to get stuck on the driveway because she did not clear it either. She said she tried to get the ice off yesterday but it was really stuck down and it was hurting her back. I told her if it is done before cars move and people walk on it, it is much easier to do. So I helped her clean it today and that will be the only time I will do it. So it is all nice and cleaned up. And the icing on the cake, she figures she needs to get salt to lay down on the ice as her two little girls slipped and fell this morning on their way to school. Imagine that? We also discussed about how it is going to be when I may be out late at night and he has to work in the morning. She said we can talk about it when that happens and decide at that time how we are going to deal with it. Hopefully now she can see why this all needs to be done and everyone pulling their own weight.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok ladies and gentlemen, lets get the broomsticks ready and polished up and oiled etc. Let's be ready!!!!



5mmdpns said:


> I was scolling around the net looking for a pattern when I came across this on a crochet site so I copy and pasted it here. Power to the women!!
> *"Women are Angels. When someone breaks our wings, We simply continue to fly... On a Broomstick. We are Flexible."* :thumbup:
> 
> *Not to leave out the gentlemen on this aspect, but gentlemen roomba!* right Sam?! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

love your new avatar! His/her moustache is adorable!



bellestarr12 said:


> First of all, Sam, congratulations on the new baby coming, and Heidi is definitely in my prayers.
> 
> As for me, ah, late to the party again! Our long Thanksgiving break hasn't been real relaxing, but so far, so good
> 
> Went to a friend's for Thanksgiving dinner and my stomach hasn't been quite right since - not bad, just a little off, but getting better. It was fun, though.
> 
> Then yesterday Deirdre and the boys were down from Phoenix. They went to the UA-ASU Territorial Cup football game last night and it was a heartbreaker - UA ahead 27-17 at the beginning of the 4th quarter, only to lose it 41-34. I wouldn't want to be our quarterback today, poor guy.
> 
> Today my mom came up to spend the day with the kids before they left a couple of hours ago; she'll spend the night then I think we're going to the early, i.e., cheap matinee of Lincoln tomorrow morninng. And then back to work Monday morning, but only 2 more weeks till our semester's over and DH and I are both really looking forward to that.
> 
> Now I guess I'll see if I can catch up on the tea party's 17 pages already!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen, lets get the broomsticks ready and polished up and oiled etc. Let's be ready!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was scolling around the net looking for a pattern when I came across this on a crochet site so I copy and pasted it here. Power to the women!!
> *"Women are Angels. When someone breaks our wings, We simply continue to fly... On a Broomstick. We are Flexible."* :thumbup:
> 
> *Not to leave out the gentlemen on this aspect, but gentlemen roomba!* right Sam?! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes!!! and then we will be ready to assist Santa Claus if his sleigh breaks down -- we can be off with the presents!!! hmmmm sounds like a win win situation to be in!!! Possibly the reindeer may not be able to pull the sleigh if they end up as sheep!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam here are some pictures for you to download for your grands if they are into coloring Christmas stuff!
http://www.coloring-page.net/christmas.html


----------



## Pup lover

Thats what friends are for Lin. We all listen to each others troubles and joys and it helps to share whether its the fun good stuff or the stinky frustrating upsetting stuff. Prayers for both you and budahsa's DHs and your DD, and to any and all others who are in need of prayers that I havent read the posts yet!



oddball said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddball - so glad to see you today - haven't heard from you for a while - hope you come back real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love presents that are made for me. Last year, I found out that B could do stained glass. So I asked him if he could make me an angel, thinking of a decoration for my tree. He made me a beautiful 8 inch high 3D angel. I treasure it. People do not often make things for each other anymore. Well some of us do, but it is not the normal now. People just go out and spend spend spend. Usually putting no thought to the gift at all. I cried when I got the angel. It was more than I had expected and I had not know B very long at that point.
> 
> Dancer- my hubbie also does stained glass and has made angels. I have them hanging in every room. I love them, can't get enough angels I say. Aren't we lucky to have such clever and thoughtful men. I thank God for him every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sam, it's good to be back. Have been scanning through the KTP most days but not had much time to chat. DH has had scan results and now waiting for appointment for an epidural in the base of his spine. Our DD has been diagnosed with depression, should have realised sooner but it has been a gradual thing since losing her brother 3 years ago. At 19 years of age you don't really expect that. She will be fine as she is very positive now she has a diagnosis. Sorry to offload onto you Sam but the ktp is like talking to close friends and family.Lin x
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

It is Tues. Eve @ 1815. I am frustrated with this computer as the hanging situation and the Mozilla not responding are eating all my time. I can read books in the hang time. Then evernote offers an update. I respond and they completely go through the time to install and then state that they can not update at this time. Is anyone else experiencing these things to this degree. If I just use my computer I have some hang time, but can complete a 250 piece puzzle in 1 hour and 59 min.-2 hours. and that does not seem unreasonable. We have four primary schools nearby a library and 2 high schools and I wonder if this is influencing my ability to use the browsers. I am computer illiterate so maybe someone or 5 can help me. I was reluctant to even turn it on when I got home from tai chi
as lately things have been so ?. I sure would appreciate just getting on reading and getting off. I 've given up on reading other sites as I did in the beginning. 
Will go to the senior center tomorrow. Knitting feather and fan in dishcloth in bright rainbow colors.
Meditation class today also. Finished shopping, I think,
until after the holidays as there is just too many scents in the air. and people in all the sites that I can traverse to. 
Once again I am hungry for a puppy. All I see are maltese, pit bulls and occ. a labrador. advertised. These for the most part are not the right dogs for me. Maybe a lab.
Sam: How big do your labradoodles get?
A little scotch terrierpoodle mix got loose yesterday and escaped from owner who was calling him. He ran right up to me as I was waiting for the bus. We talked a little and the owner caught up and took him home and I felt reluctant to relinquish. Of course I would never take from a loving home.
I want a digital cam so I can post pictures too. Although so many are having trouble posting. even Sam.
I'm afraid my attendance at the soiree is improbable I wish you all a great time.
I'm misssing something I wished to post yesterday, but just couldn't and now I can't think of it.
Glad to hear from you Joe. Noone can say that you do not homor and respect your Mom and thats a commendable thing, not subject to distain.
Marianne: So glad you got some real R & R.
I think I have a solution to the feather and fan controversy as to the reversal to make both ends look oK.
I haven't tried it yet, but my idea is that at the center back of the piece I intend to knit an extra row of knit and then reverse the pattern and do row 4, row 3, row 2 row l.
I am open to your comments if this is something you have 
tried or you think will or won't work. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

Felt this was worth sharing!


----------



## Pup lover

Menopause....aaah yes the fan by the bed and don't forget the fan when you are blowing your hair dry with warm air or trying to put on make-up with a soaking wet face when it is warm. It's been about 20 yrs. for me. Beginning was awful, even came complete with hot flash, spinning room, sick stomach, almost passing out, but then I never do anything half-way. The whole time was not like that, just the beginning. In Germany there wasn't air-conditioning in most of the shops and I was trying on dresses in lovely stores and would have to stop as I would be so wet I couldn't even try them on and I was on hormones too.

Skipping around in posts a bit trying to catch up with everyone before bed, have to go back to work tomorrow - :thumbdown: OH my I though I was weird or something when having to have the fan on me while doing hair and makeup. And waking up in the middle of the night totally drenched with sweat and its only 58 degrees! My mother keeps informing me, joy that she is, that this is just the beginning and it took her almost 10 years to get through it. :evil: I love her, I really do, I really do love her... Now had I just had a daughter to do the same thing to, guess I will have to find a different way to torture the boys. 

Will read more tomorrow to catch up. Hugs and prayers to all good night!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

That was so cute and so loving. Thank you so much for sharing this.



Lurker 2 said:


> Felt this was worth sharing!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Pup Lover, there is always the Mother's Curse to invoke on them LOL



Pup lover said:


> Menopause....aaah yes the fan by the bed and don't forget the fan when you are blowing your hair dry with warm air or trying to put on make-up with a soaking wet face when it is warm. It's been about 20 yrs. for me. Beginning was awful, even came complete with hot flash, spinning room, sick stomach, almost passing out, but then I never do anything half-way. The whole time was not like that, just the beginning. In Germany there wasn't air-conditioning in most of the shops and I was trying on dresses in lovely stores and would have to stop as I would be so wet I couldn't even try them on and I was on hormones too.
> 
> Skipping around in posts a bit trying to catch up with everyone before bed, have to go back to work tomorrow - :thumbdown: OH my I though I was weird or something when having to have the fan on me while doing hair and makeup. And waking up in the middle of the night totally drenched with sweat and its only 58 degrees! My mother keeps informing me, joy that she is, that this is just the beginning and it took her almost 10 years to get through it. :evil: I love her, I really do, I really do love her... Now had I just had a daughter to do the same thing to, guess I will have to find a different way to torture the boys.
> 
> Will read more tomorrow to catch up. Hugs and prayers to all good night!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marge, it is very possible that your computer is slow because your internet is slow? What do you have for your internet speed? I have high speed internet and dont have problems.
Is it also possible that you dont have enough strength in your computer? How many GBs do you have?
It is possible that you have used almost all of your storage space up on your computer. How much free storage space do you have left?
Your computer may also simply be old and your computer program too. What program is installed on your computer? I have windows 7. My computer is also a 2010 model. On the older computers, the parts and components are also older and may not be as effecient. I do know that over time the mother board wears out. This is perhaps happening with yours?
I use the Internet Explorer 9 and not mozilla or firefox. The Internet Explorer is the version of browser that is most widely used and supported in the world. It is the one that I go with as I have always had problems with all the other ones that I have tried. 
Which antivirus program do you have? I have found for me the most effecient one is Avast. I did have AVG and found it slowed my computer down so much especially when I was on the internet, that I had to uninstall it. That sped up my computer by 200% and my computer no longer stuttered or got hung up.
The other thing is, when you "turn off" the computer, do you shut everything right down so that the next time you go to use the computer, everything has to re-boot? If so this is very hard on your computer. There is no harm done to the computer to just leave it turned on but go off the internet. By leaving the computer on your electric bill will likely only be about $0.50 more per month. 
What windows edition are you using and do you have the automatic updates turned on?
I cant look inside your computer and so I am just going at this blind with these suggestions and possible solutions. Until I know a little more about your computer.......


----------



## Sq_Dancer

It is also possible that there are a lot of temp. files on there or needs to be defragged.



5mmdpns said:


> Marge, it is very possible that your computer is slow because your internet is slow? What do you have for your internet speed? I have high speed internet and dont have problems.
> Is it also possible that you dont have enough strength in your computer? How many GBs do you have?
> It is possible that you have used almost all of your storage space up on your computer. How much free storage space do you have left?
> Your computer may also simply be old and your computer program too. What program is installed on your computer? I have windows 7. My computer is also a 2010 model. On the older computers, the parts and components are also older and may not be as effecient. I do know that over time the mother board wears out. This is perhaps happening with yours?
> I use the Internet Explorer 9 and not mozilla or firefox. The Internet Explorer is the version of browser that is most widely used and supported in the world. It is the one that I go with as I have always had problems with all the other ones that I have tried.
> Which antivirus program do you have? I have found for me the most effecient one is Avast. I did have AVG and found it slowed my computer down so much especially when I was on the internet, that I had to uninstall it. That sped up my computer by 200% and my computer no longer stuttered or got hung up.
> The other thing is, when you "turn off" the computer, do you shut everything right down so that the next time you go to use the computer, everything has to re-boot? If so this is very hard on your computer. There is no harm done to the computer to just leave it turned on but go off the internet. By leaving the computer on your electric bill will likely only be about $0.50 more per month.
> I cant look inside your computer and so I am just going at this blind with these suggestions and possible solutions. Until I know a little more about your computer.......


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> It is also possible that there are a lot of temp. files on there or needs to be defragged.


This will fall in under how much free disk space she has. There should be enabled an automatic defrag and disc cleanup maintenance set for you.
These are some things that you will need someone to come in and check for you Marge, unless you are able to push all the right buttons and click into all the right places inside your computer. I would but, I am up here and you are down there. Is there someone from your church who could come over and spend two hours on your computer to see what you have and what needs to be done? Then depending on what they find, they will need more time yet on it. Do you have a dvd disk drive on your computer? If so you can get some blank cd/dvd discs and make yourself copies of all your stuff. You would not need evernote.
You may have too many programs installed on your hard drive for it to work effeciently. It is like trying to get the thorough bred Arabians to run the Kentucky Derby when the track is two feet deep with wet mud. Not happening.
Hopefully, your computer can become more user friendly for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Page 88...Really? I'm back on 31 and will never get caught up. I *should * be decorating the tree. DH never helps but has decided to put a new garland on... before the decorations..... and is doing an AWFUL job so I am typing and biting tongue.... Don't want to discourage and won't be able to remove it an hurt his feelings but YUCK!!!

My knitting needles are very lonely. Maybe I'll grab them and see if I still remember how to knit.

Went to Dr. today.... She did a new kind of blood test to see if bloodstream is affected and gave me a prescription.... HA..... Even *with* insurance, it runs close to $800 a month..($2,000 to $2,800. without ins.) I am checking on some assistance from the manufacturer - otherwise, we are going to have to find a plan B... In talking to ins. people, I found it very interesting to learn that if I just go ahead and let it get really bad and go to ER and get admitted to hospital and have the medication infused, I only pay for hospital stay... not the drug... that is a whole lot cheaper! Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction.....

I'm loving seeing all the Christmas decorations and the snow... I'm hating that there is no hockey.... Still can't find the cord to post pictures. No shopping really accomplished. Guess I need to take a tip from Sant'a .... make a list and check it twice... Back to page 31...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

*Holy Cow* Is there no other alternative? 
Now be patient with hubby. Be happy he feels so proud of himself. It can be like a Charlie Brown Christmas tree. You will have to take a photo for us, Jynx.



Dreamweaver said:


> Page 88...Really? I'm back on 31 and will never get caught up. I *should [/b[ be decorating the tree. DH never helps but has decided to put a new garland on... before the decorations..... and is doing an AWFUL job so I am typing and biting tongue.... Don't want to discourage and won't be able to remove it an hurt his feelings but YUCK!!!
> 
> My knitting needles are very lonely. Maybe I'll gra them and see if I still remember how to knot.
> 
> Went to Dr. today.... She did a new kind of blood test to see if bloodstream is affected and gave me a prescription.... HA..... Even withnce, it runs close to $800 a month..($2,000 tO $2,800. without ins.)*


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Maybe I should be saying "Lord love me Jesus" Are there service groups that can help with the cost of that?



Dreamweaver said:


> Page 88...Really? I'm back on 31 and will never get caught up. I *should * be decorating the tree. DH never helps but has decided to put a new garland on... before the decorations..... and is doing an AWFUL job so I am typing and biting tongue.... Don't want to discourage and won't be able to remove it an hurt his feelings but YUCK!!!
> 
> My knitting needles are very lonely. Maybe I'll grab them and see if I still remember how to knit.
> 
> Went to Dr. today.... She did a new kind of blood test to see if bloodstream is affected and gave me a prescription.... HA..... Even *with* insurance, it runs close to $800 a month..($2,000 to $2,800. without ins.) I am checking on some assistance from the manufacturer - otherwise, we are going to have to find a plan B... In talking to ins. people, I found it very interesting to learn that if I just go ahead and let it get really bad and go to er and get admitted to hospital and have the medication infused, I only pay for hospital stay... not the drug... that is a whole lot cheaper! Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction.....
> 
> I'm loving seeing all the Christmas decorations and the snow... I'm hating that there is no hockey.... Still can't find the cord to post pictures. No shopping really accomplished. Guess I need to take a tip from Sant'a .... make a list and check it twice... Back to page 31...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> Page 88...Really? I'm back on 31 and will never get caught up. I *should [/b[ be decorating the tree. DH never helps but has decided to put a new garland on... before the decorations..... and is doing an AWFUL job so I am typing and biting tongue.... Don't want to discourage and won't be able to remove it an hurt his feelings but YUCK!!!
> 
> My knitting needles are very lonely. Maybe I'll gra them and see if I still remember how to knot.
> 
> Went to Dr. today.... She did a new kind of blood test to see if bloodstream is affected and gave me a prescription.... HA..... Even withnce, it runs close to $800 a month..($2,000 tO $2,800. without ins.)*


*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jynx, if you have sparkly yarn, you could knit a garland for your tree and let DH have his tree? 
Marianne said we could use knitting needles as "stabbers" too if one needs to take defensive action. (we had to entertain that thought and possibility when one of our own was being roughly and inpolitely treated). :-D*


----------



## margewhaples

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont, I will send the chopper to dip down and pick you up! Swooped up and transported right to Sam's back three acre yard! Just dont drop any knitting needles over the ocean, might be a tad too hard for the fishes to learn to knit seeing as they dont have fingers! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Me too 5mm. The Hawthorne Airport is right down the block. 
Its not an international, but belonged to Jack Northrup.


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thought it would be good if a fuse blew or what have you. They seem to keep blowing fuses and bothering me. However, they used the last fuse now and told her to contact the landlord about it and she did not. I just want my key back. Do not need them in here if I am not here.
> 
> 
> 
> hate to be so negative. Have you asked for the key back? If so, and they did not hand it over immmediately I would want to change the lock... even at my own expense.. They could well make a copy. I would not be comfortable with acquaintances having a key to my place. In fact, my kids don't even have a key to the house.... or me to theirs (though we have the codes to get in garage.)
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont, I will send the chopper to dip down and pick you up! Swooped up and transported right to Sam's back three acre yard! Just dont drop any knitting needles over the ocean, might be a tad too hard for the fishes to learn to knit seeing as they dont have fingers! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too 5mm. The Hawthorne Airport is right down the block.
> Its not an international, but belonged to Jack Northrup.
Click to expand...

Got it! we pick you up on the way back from Oz and New Zealand!


----------



## margewhaples

Sq_Dancer said:


> There are so many youtube tutorials that I find so helpful. If I do not understand a stitch, I look it up there and follow along with them. It is so awesome. Have you seen the lacy yarn that looks like lace on a garment? I see it so often in some of the work done in the UK. That will be a goal one day to learn that one,
> Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf, Gwennie, and Dancer...
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm just learning so many new things. In my 30 yrs. away from knitting so much has developed. Starting to get used to circular needles. With the internet we can learn techniques from all over the world. Just so exciting. Now I am also taking the occasional course and of course with Knitting Paradise I have all the inspiration and help one could ever need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Dancer: There is a relatively new magazine called I Love to Crochet and in each magazine any of the common stitches and those in the magazine are explained and pictorialized step by step. I have purchased the knitting one and they are great.MJW


----------



## Sq_Dancer

She gave it to me within minutes actually. She did not have time to get out and make a copy. I had a talk with her today about things. I actually do not think it is so much her, I think it is more her partner and he was not home when I asked for the key. He has been nice enough but I think he wants things really easy and he is lazy. Yes he does go to work. One of those work two days, off two days, work three days, off three days type of jobs. He likes to play hockey and he likes to play his video games. They got this beautiful German Shepherd dog who does not like being outside by himself. They let him in the back yard to go to the bathroom, but not sure they go out and clean it and the kids play out there all the time. The previous owner wanted them to take him for walks and he needs to be taken for walks, but I do not think that happens either. It was left up to her to do it and she does not want to do it because the weather is colder. My goodness, the school is two blocks away for the kids and she walks them to school on the days he is working but on the days he is home, they drive the kids to school, which I could see if they were going elsewhere but they come right back home most of the time. Laziness is what it is. I am not worried about them having made another key. I highly doubt it. I do not think they are thieves or trespassers. I think they just do not know better and that they are lazy. It is all about me, me, me.



Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thought it would be good if a fuse blew or what have you. They seem to keep blowing fuses and bothering me. However, they used the last fuse now and told her to contact the landlord about it and she did not. I just want my key back. Do not need them in here if I am not here.
> 
> 
> 
> hate to be so negative. Have you asked for the key back? If so, and they did not hand it over immmediately I would want to change the lock... even at my own expense.. They could well make a copy. I would not be comfortable with acquaintances having a key to my place. In fact, my kids don't even have a key to the house.... or me to theirs (though we have the codes to get in garage.)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Marge. Actually, for now, I have been blessed by two people sending me how to crochet books so will see how they work out for me for now. But I do appreciate your kindness in suggesting this for me. I will definitely keep it in mind if I need it.



margewhaples said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many youtube tutorials that I find so helpful. If I do not understand a stitch, I look it up there and follow along with them. It is so awesome. Have you seen the lacy yarn that looks like lace on a garment? I see it so often in some of the work done in the UK. That will be a goal one day to learn that one,
> Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf, Gwennie, and Dancer...
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm just learning so many new things. In my 30 yrs. away from knitting so much has developed. Starting to get used to circular needles. With the internet we can learn techniques from all over the world. Just so exciting. Now I am also taking the occasional course and of course with Knitting Paradise I have all the inspiration and help one could ever need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dancer: There is a relatively new magazine called I Love to Crochet and in each magazine any of the common stitches and those in the magazine are explained and pictorialized step by step. I have purchased the knitting one and they are great.MJW
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that southern gal - it is easy to burn out when you are sole caregiver - it's good to have people that will help.
> 
> i am a great piddler too - i should piddle myself around this house with a dust rag - wonder if i could teach hickory to use his tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry Sam, but you made me laugh.......another case of different words for different areas.........to be a great piddler over here you'd have to spend most of the day in the toilet!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The word here is tinkerer
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was me Angora and thank you. I will check into it.
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was asking about a Feather and Fan pattern and how to get it to look the same at both ends. I found this on KP and both ends look the same:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120603-1.html
> 
> Perhaps you could contact the poster if still interested in this as it looks like they accomplished it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gwennie, turns out I was wrong, but there is a finish to it that looks nicer anyway.
Click to expand...

See my suggestion of reversing the order of rows for the second 1/2. I haven't tried it yet, but can't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## margewhaples

Sq_Dancer said:


> She gave it to me within minutes actually. She did not have time to get out and make a copy. I had a talk with her today about things. I actually do not think it is so much her, I think it is more her partner and he was not home when I asked for the key. He has been nice enough but I think he wants things really easy and he is lazy. Yes he does go to work. One of those work two days, off two days, work three days, off three days type of jobs. He likes to play hockey and he likes to play his video games. They got this beautiful German Shepherd dog who does not like being outside by himself. They let him in the back yard to go to the bathroom, but not sure they go out and clean it and the kids play out there all the time. The previous owner wanted them to take him for walks and he needs to be taken for walks, but I do not think that happens either. It was left up to her to do it and she does not want to do it because the weather is colder. My goodness, the school is two blocks away for the kids and she walks them to school on the days he is working but on the days he is home, they drive the kids to school, which I could see if they were going elsewhere but they come right back home most of the time. Laziness is what it is. I am not worried about them having made another key. I highly doubt it. I do not think they are thieves or trespassers. I think they just do not know better and that they are lazy. It is all about me, me, me.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thought it would be good if a fuse blew or what have you. They seem to keep blowing fuses and bothering me. However, they used the last fuse now and told her to contact the landlord about it and she did not. I just want my key back. Do not need them in here if I am not here.
> 
> 
> 
> hate to be so negative. Have you asked for the key back? If so, and they did not hand it over immmediately I would want to change the lock... even at my own expense.. They could well make a copy. I would not be comfortable with acquaintances having a key to my place. In fact, my kids don't even have a key to the house.... or me to theirs (though we have the codes to get in garage.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A locksmith can easily alter the combination on the key and door and here it wasn't too expensive for peace of mind.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> we have three black and two gold/tan ones left. the one gold/tan one may just have to stay.
> sam


Yep, that gold one is a keeper... my first thought was the black one with the grey face and then I saw the gold one. What darlings. DH did say it was kind of a long drive though..... How quickly they grow......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Betty.....So glad to see you again.... I do hope DH's voice will come back soon,,, Vocal chords do take a little time to heal. Thank goodness the tumor was benign...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne... Great picture..... 

I think I'm up to page 40.... The computer is acting up and the news is on so I'm off. Sure wish I could keep up with you all... Not enough hours in the day.....


----------



## iamsam

any and all help is appreciated.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> darowil - please - please - send some of that heat toward me.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are so smart working on the darlings for tea. Sorry the walk by the office didn't work out  But, it was a good idea. I think all your walking is helping with the weight. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Well poped onto the internet for something, got distracted by KTP of all things.lol. But really must go, I want to get in a walk early- we are expecting 37- close to 100- so if I don't go now I will likely miss it and need it for the weight loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, ordering heat will not do in order for you to keep those puppies outside longer! Potty training is still in the equation for you. On the other hand, I am sure that you just have to invite some/all of the KTP down to assist you with puppies! I am sure they will be all piddled out when we get done playing with them. OK, no need to hang all your yarn from the ceiling now as we have a plan!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

We will do our best by you Sam! and the puppies!!!


----------



## iamsam

thank you dancer for sharing - great directions - another great craft for the children to do over christmas.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Bird Feeder Christmas Ornaments - Directions
> 
> You need to cut 4 pieces of Plastic Canvas. 2 = 13 holes x 13 holes and 2 = 13 holes x 11 holes. You will also need red, white and green yarn, a little plastic cup that you put favors in for a wedding, some bird seed, gold chord for hanging and any embellishments you want to add on, IE. little birds, ribbon roses etc.
> 
> With one of the 13 hole x 13 hole pieces, sew as shown in photo with red yarn and put white around the edging. You never put knots in plastic canvas. You run the yarn behind what you are sewing. The next 13 hole x 13 hole piece is done with white yarn and trimed with green yarn. The other two pieces are done completely in white with one smaller row as shown in photos. Sew the two pieces together at the top where the narrower rows are. These pieces are trimmed in white. Glue the little cup, mouth side upwards to the middle of the red piece. Put seeds in it. Then glue the white piece with green trim on top. I off set it from the base piece. Tie the gold chord inside the top of the roof and glue in place. Now run a bead of glue along two edges of the green trim and place the roof pieces on top. Glue any embellishments on the bird house and you are done. Ask any questions you want to. I am heading out to the grocery store and to get a bite to eat so will be back in a little while.


----------



## iamsam

congratulations gwen - and congrats to the grandson - that is no small feat - you have every right to brag.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.


----------



## iamsam

right on five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I was scolling around the net looking for a pattern when I came across this on a crochet site so I copy and pasted it here. Power to the women!!
> *"Women are Angels. When someone breaks our wings, We simply continue to fly... On a Broomstick. We are Flexible."* :thumbup:
> 
> *Not to leave out the gentlemen on this aspect, but gentlemen roomba!* right Sam?! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

thanks five - i will download them tomorrow - too tired tonight.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam here are some pictures for you to download for your grands if they are into coloring Christmas stuff!
> http://www.coloring-page.net/christmas.html


----------



## iamsam

labradoodles are not small dogs - they will get as big as a lab/retriever or standard poodle - but they are very good natured.

sam



margewhaples said:


> It is Tues. Eve @ 1815. I am frustrated with this computer as the hanging situation and the Mozilla not responding are eating all my time. I can read books in the hang time. Then evernote offers an update. I respond and they completely go through the time to install and then state that they can not update at this time. Is anyone else experiencing these things to this degree. If I just use my computer I have some hang time, but can complete a 250 piece puzzle in 1 hour and 59 min.-2 hours. and that does not seem unreasonable. We have four primary schools nearby a library and 2 high schools and I wonder if this is influencing my ability to use the browsers. I am computer illiterate so maybe someone or 5 can help me. I was reluctant to even turn it on when I got home from tai chi
> as lately things have been so ?. I sure would appreciate just getting on reading and getting off. I 've given up on reading other sites as I did in the beginning.
> Will go to the senior center tomorrow. Knitting feather and fan in dishcloth in bright rainbow colors.
> Meditation class today also. Finished shopping, I think,
> until after the holidays as there is just too many scents in the air. and people in all the sites that I can traverse to.
> Once again I am hungry for a puppy. All I see are maltese, pit bulls and occ. a labrador. advertised. These for the most part are not the right dogs for me. Maybe a lab.
> Sam: How big do your labradoodles get?
> A little scotch terrierpoodle mix got loose yesterday and escaped from owner who was calling him. He ran right up to me as I was waiting for the bus. We talked a little and the owner caught up and took him home and I felt reluctant to relinquish. Of course I would never take from a loving home.
> I want a digital cam so I can post pictures too. Although so many are having trouble posting. even Sam.
> I'm afraid my attendance at the soiree is improbable I wish you all a great time.
> I'm misssing something I wished to post yesterday, but just couldn't and now I can't think of it.
> Glad to hear from you Joe. Noone can say that you do not homor and respect your Mom and thats a commendable thing, not subject to distain.
> Marianne: So glad you got some real R & R.
> I think I have a solution to the feather and fan controversy as to the reversal to make both ends look oK.
> I haven't tried it yet, but my idea is that at the center back of the piece I intend to knit an extra row of knit and then reverse the pattern and do row 4, row 3, row 2 row l.
> I am open to your comments if this is something you have
> tried or you think will or won't work. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam

how beautiful was that. thanks myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Felt this was worth sharing!


----------



## iamsam

defiance airport is about two miles north of me.

sam



margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost three acres - i think we could pack in a good many - i'm all for it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a chance to get together with KTP'rs. If we fill up Sam's homestead, guess we can find someplace nearby to fill up also :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam offered a big open tent, I'm sure we can supply tables and our own cups and our knitting. I have a video camera, I'm sure others do also, we could set them up and just have them record from all angles so we don't miss a thing :lol:
> I told C this morning that I may be going to Ohio sometime in June.. she rolled her eyes and said have a blast, I'll stay here with Mom and the babies. Knitting is not her thing at all, Mom said she's been to Ohio and didn't want to be a pain for me. LOL, sooooooooo IF this should come to be, I'll be in the attending column :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go out cap in hand to raise funds!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont, I will send the chopper to dip down and pick you up! Swooped up and transported right to Sam's back three acre yard! Just dont drop any knitting needles over the ocean, might be a tad too hard for the fishes to learn to knit seeing as they dont have fingers! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too 5mm. The Hawthorne Airport is right down the block.
> Its not an international, but belonged to Jack Northrup.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

also "stitch a day" has a crochet stitch a day - with video tutorial.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many youtube tutorials that I find so helpful. If I do not understand a stitch, I look it up there and follow along with them. It is so awesome. Have you seen the lacy yarn that looks like lace on a garment? I see it so often in some of the work done in the UK. That will be a goal one day to learn that one,
> Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf, Gwennie, and Dancer...
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm just learning so many new things. In my 30 yrs. away from knitting so much has developed. Starting to get used to circular needles. With the internet we can learn techniques from all over the world. Just so exciting. Now I am also taking the occasional course and of course with Knitting Paradise I have all the inspiration and help one could ever need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dancer: There is a relatively new magazine called I Love to Crochet and in each magazine any of the common stitches and those in the magazine are explained and pictorialized step by step. I have purchased the knitting one and they are great.MJW
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks jynx - i am partial to the gold/tan one myself - and the black one with the grey in her face. heidi says no but i see me having all five of them in the house in a couple of weeks - with new muzzles for each of them. lol it is going to start being really cold and it is not fair to keep them outside then. i have my doubts about selling them this point - christmas - the ecomony - the government inability to fix itself which creates unease - a lot of people don't have discrecinary funds to spend on a dog. if i can get them piddle trained while i do my piddling around the house - it will be fine.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have three black and two gold/tan ones left. the one gold/tan one may just have to stay.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that gold one is a keeper... my first thought was the black one with the grey face and then I saw the gold one. What darlings. DH did say it was kind of a long drive though..... How quickly they grow......
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVED this Lurker. My last few years teaching we couldn't even decorate our rooms and the school CHRISTMAS tree had to be called the holiday tree. Ridiculous. No longer called Christmas break but winter or holiday break. Broke my heart for sure.


Not a religious statement.... just an observation. We are far to "politically correct".... No witches or devil costumes at Halloween ---- a case in TX where a little boy could not give out candy canes because they had a little card with the story of the origins and that was too religious. Girls were not allowed to carry purses that had the rebel flag, as that was considered "racist". The things that are considered offensive to the Native Americans, etc. etc. etc. All this 'revisionist history" and overconcern for offending has really gone too far. History *did* happen and it wasn't all pretty but I still think we should learn and remember.... The same goes for Christmas... It is. No one is forced to participate or celebrate but those that do should not be limited either. Off my soapbox....


----------



## Ask4j

News flash for all of you women who want to loose weight. The French have come up with something new that guarantees burning 2,000 calories: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=yEH4Yum4nN4


----------



## iamsam

i'm with you jynx - i've always thought that those that celebrate anything - do it in spades - those that don't - that's fine too - just don't try to put your restrictions on me.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED this Lurker. My last few years teaching we couldn't even decorate our rooms and the school CHRISTMAS tree had to be called the holiday tree. Ridiculous. No longer called Christmas break but winter or holiday break. Broke my heart for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a religious statement.... just an observation. We are far to "politically correct".... No witches or devil costumes at Halloween ---- a case in TX where a little boy could not give out candy canes because they had a little card with the story of the origins and that was too religious. Girls were not allowed to carry purses that had the rebel flag, as that was considered "racist". The things that are considered offensive to the Native Americans, etc. etc. etc. All this 'revisionist history" and overconcern for offending has really gone too far. History *did* happen and it wasn't all pretty but I still think we should learn and remember.... The same goes for Christmas... It is. No one is forced to participate or celebrate but those that do should not be limited either. Off my soapbox....
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i've seen this before ask4j - i thought it was really cute - what a way to advertise.

sam



Ask4j said:


> News flash for all of you women who want to loose weight. The French have come up with something new that guarantees burning 2,000 calories: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=yEH4Yum4nN4


----------



## Dreamweaver

Up to p. 62 bu the eyes are going down....

Angora... The little sweater is wonderful... What a great combo of yarns. I don't think in needs another thing but a closure... 

Pontuf.... Love the Santas. They remind me of the ones that I used to see on the front porches of Chicago. 

Pammie.... My brother has a a CPAP, as did dad and it made a huge difference. I know they know make some small ones so they are not as obtrusive. Hope you don't have to wait long.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra.... So glad Sphynx wasn't hurt and hope that DH has no problems with work. It is terrific that the compnay will take him right back, if need be. Whata a freak accident for your poor MIL.... 

Kate.... That is one gorgeous little man. Luke is just darling and how nice that you are so close and can see him so often..... 

Sam... We always called everyone in the family Grandma and Grandpa.... other than DH's one grandmother, who was French and was called Mimi. We just used last names to differentiate. My SIL calls us my our first names... I think he felt it was disrespectful to his parents to call anyone else Mom and Dad.... It has been such a long time, it would be hard for him to change now, even though his parents have both died.... We refer to ourselves as "The Growns"..... BTW, DH is now asking when we are leaving for MO.. he says he could meet you halfway... Don't I wish... Being without a fur baby is the pits, but I sure am spoiling all the kid's pets and the neighbors....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dancer... Janet does do such darling dolls and so reasonable. When I first saw the lace, I asked about it and she was so sweet to send me a sample to try out and I have found it on several sites for purchase... I have seen darling little booties done with it around the edge.. like Mary Jane shoes. one more thing for the great grandma hope chest.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pontuf said:


> Ok all my Canadian friends, I need some recommendations. What are the best Canadian pharmacies that ship to the US? And any USA friends , have you ordered Meds from Canadian pharmacies?


I have NOT used one, but DH just pulled out a Canadian form to look up the drug I need. Darn, he had refiled it. Maybe some of our friends closer to the border would have good info.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> there is no fence at the barn - we got rid of that when the goats went.
> 
> i've never believed in keeping a dog outside - how can you enjoy the dog when the only time you see him is at meal time. i really like having the dogs around me - i don't look forward to trying to potty break five dogs but once i put my mind to something it will get done.
> 
> sam


My philosophy as well. A pet should be a pet. I feel so sorry for the dog at the end of the block. He knows the sound of my car now or can spot me walking several houses away. He runs to a particular spot and waits for me. I know he likes the treats I bring and expects them, but he also loves that I stop and pet him and talk to him. He lays down right by the iron fence now and waits for his itching before he eats his treat. He has worn a deep oval rut into the ground from doing laps. (He is a sled dog type and is confined to such a small yard.) Wish I could "spring" him. He has a house and is fed, just no human contact.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Happy Birthday to Angora! Daralene, may it be the best one you have ever had and may your day be truly blessed with the great things in life that you want! Hugs for you being sent to you through the computer!!





Here is my birthday card for you.





And with my milliion dollars, I would bring these boys to sing for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy, Happy Birthday! Angora!
[I won't sing it because you would not like the effect!!!]

Please could you check your 'email'!


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Angora- I hope you have a wonderful day- and get spoilt terribly! you deserve it.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> how did you ever get bj to fit in the crock pot?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> i also put bj on a deer roast in the crock pot with bq sauce on it, i will fix myself something else, not a wild game eater any more.
> 
> 
> 
> :? :lol: :lol: now this cracks me up, (same warped sense of humor oh no, say it aint so!) if you could see bj, he is 6 ft and close to 300, gotta get a bigger pot........
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did you ever get bj to fit in the crock pot?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> i also put bj on a deer roast in the crock pot with bq sauce on it, i will fix myself something else, not a wild game eater any more.
> 
> 
> 
> :? :lol: :lol: now this cracks me up, (same warped sense of humor oh no, say it aint so!) if you could see bj, he is 6 ft and close to 300, gotta get a bigger pot........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always wondering where you got the nice huge crock pot for bj to fit into in the first place!
Click to expand...


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> not at all dancer - you have shown a lot more patience than i would have - i probably would have thrown their trash cans into the middle of the street.
> 
> i took the doormat sign off my forehead a long time ago.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am being nasty Sam?
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let the broomsticks fly.
> 
> sam
> 
> i am with sam, once (been a while, cause i have mellowed since) moe was back living with us, before Keagan was born) the boyfriend was over here a lot, while we worked she knew i didn't approve or want him piled in my house, i had also had a discussion about her doing his laundry in my house, he worked and had a job, anyway, i came in one night and eventually decided to put in a load of clothes, and to my disgust there was his clothes in my washer, first mistake, left them while they went somewhere ... second mistake, no one was guarding them :lol: i took the whole load and pitched them into the street! (i have said before, we live in busy part of town, lots of traffic, foot traffic as well) needless to say didn't stay around long, found out, there was new silver tab levi ...whatever that was, new t shirt bought at a concert i wouldn't have approve of the music or what was on the shirt) several other new shirts... don't have to tell you this never happened again to my knowledge and there was not much discussion about it either, and no reembursements either. just the facts maam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> not at all dancer - you have shown a lot more patience than i would have - i probably would have thrown their trash cans into the middle of the street.
> 
> i took the doormat sign off my forehead a long time ago.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am being nasty Sam?
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let the broomsticks fly.
> 
> sam
> 
> i am with sam, once (been a while, cause i have mellowed since) moe was back living with us, before Keagan was born) the boyfriend was over here a lot, while we worked she knew i didn't approve or want him piled in my house, i had also had a discussion about her doing his laundry in my house, he worked and had a job, anyway, i came in one night and eventually decided to put in a load of clothes, and to my disgust there was his clothes in my washer, first mistake, left them while they went somewhere ... second mistake, no one was guarding them :lol: i took the whole load and pitched them into the street! (i have said before, we live in busy part of town, lots of traffic, foot traffic as well) needless to say didn't stay around long, found out, there was new silver tab levi ...whatever that was, new t shirt bought at a concert i wouldn't have approve of the music or what was on the shirt) several other new shirts... don't have to tell you this never happened again to my knowledge and there was not much discussion about it either, and no reembursements either. just the facts maam
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Southern Gal, I believe this was a situation of "tough love"! haha, good for you!  :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well, I am sleepy again, so off to bed I go again!


----------



## Southern Gal

Sq_Dancer said:


> Maybe come the summertime, I will make more friends when I am outside in the garden more.
> 
> if you haven't already, get involved and be active in a church and there will be womens groups meeting i am sure. when your in a sunday school class thats the way to really get to know people, then go have a burger after church sometimes.


----------



## Southern Gal

5mmdpns said:


> Gwenie, it is all complicated for sure!!!
> They are right about the OR being scrubbed down and made sterile again. One surgeon does not step up to the bed when the other surgeon is done and start a new operation on the other surgeon's patient. There are legal issues and papers and forms that have been signed and the surgeon takes responsibility for "his" part only and his surgical team has their parts and responsibilities. When you have one surgical team in place and doing surgery "A", another team is not allowed in to keep operating on said patient and do surgery "B". Infection, cardiovascular issues are all part of what is going on with this. Lots of stuff to know about.


not to be controversial but one yr bj was going to have his first carpal tunnel surgury done, it was workers comp. they did that surgury, so he was technically covered by workers comp, then another surgeon came right in and repaired a belly button hernia back to back, it was not going to be covered under wcomp, because of a time thing about how long he waited to report it, but he was off work healing from 2 surguries, and paid workers comp pay, which was higher than sich pay. so it does and can happen. two diff. drs just our experience.


----------



## melyn

day


darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Angora- I hope you have a wonderful day- and get spoilt terribly! you deserve it.


 Happy birthday, hope you have a fantastic day :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I wonder how many people that 2000 calories is divided up between?



Ask4j said:


> News flash for all of you women who want to loose weight. The French have come up with something new that guarantees burning 2,000 calories: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=yEH4Yum4nN4


----------



## Sq_Dancer

After all, Sam and Jynx, are we offended when others celebrate their holidays that we do not celebrate? I am not for doing things that are cruel to others, but in most cases, our holidays do not offend the other cultures. It has been for a very long time that those that are religious, celebrate it as such and those that are not, celebrate Santa, of which there seems to be some form of him in most countries around the world, and some do a little of both.



thewren said:


> i'm with you jynx - i've always thought that those that celebrate anything - do it in spades - those that don't - that's fine too - just don't try to put your restrictions on me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED this Lurker. My last few years teaching we couldn't even decorate our rooms and the school CHRISTMAS tree had to be called the holiday tree. Ridiculous. No longer called Christmas break but winter or holiday break. Broke my heart for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a religious statement.... just an observation. We are far to "politically correct".... No witches or devil costumes at Halloween ---- a case in TX where a little boy could not give out candy canes because they had a little card with the story of the origins and that was too religious. Girls were not allowed to carry purses that had the rebel flag, as that was considered "racist". The things that are considered offensive to the Native Americans, etc. etc. etc. All this 'revisionist history" and overconcern for offending has really gone too far. History *did* happen and it wasn't all pretty but I still think we should learn and remember.... The same goes for Christmas... It is. No one is forced to participate or celebrate but those that do should not be limited either. Off my soapbox....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

That is so sad. My pets are my fur family and they usually stay in the same room I am in, whether I am in the livingroom or bedroom or whereever. B has found that we have a built in chaperone in Frodo. He insists to be right in between us, and B just laughs. B laughs a lot. It makes me feel good. 
I have a little alcove under the entrance stairway, that is just off the kitchen, where I have shelves for my pots and pans and electrical appliances etc. I have a curtain over the doorway to that alcove and have the pet dishes set in there, out of the way. They know to go in there to eat and no one will step on them in there etc. It is a great setup. Litter box is in the bathroom and cleaned daily so have to keep bathroom door ajar and unfortunately have not trained Frodo to use the toilet for his business yet, but he knows to ask to go outside and does so. My heart would break if they had to live outside and that is so sad that your neighbour dog would rather be around you than his master.



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no fence at the barn - we got rid of that when the goats went.
> 
> i've never believed in keeping a dog outside - how can you enjoy the dog when the only time you see him is at meal time. i really like having the dogs around me - i don't look forward to trying to potty break five dogs but once i put my mind to something it will get done.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> My philosophy as well. A pet should be a pet. I feel so sorry for the dog at the end of the block. He knows the sound of my car now or can spot me walking several houses away. He runs to a particular spot and waits for me. I know he likes the treats I bring and expects them, but he also loves that I stop and pet him and talk to him. He lays down right by the iron fence now and waits for his itching before he eats his treat. He has worn a deep oval rut into the ground from doing laps. (He is a sled dog type and is confined to such a small yard.) Wish I could "spring" him. He has a house and is fed, just no human contact.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Happy Birthday Angora. I hope you are treated to a wonderful day today where you get to do everything you want to. May the year ahead be full of joy for you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh Southern Gal. I am so proud of you. I just do not have the guts to do this but I am sure your way was much more affective than my way. I might have gone as far as to put the clothes in a plastic garbage bag and left them outside somewhere. But cheers to you. 
Years ago, my ex's neice was sent to live with us. She was 16 at the time. I had to work on Monday nights and I would make dinner for everyone and set some food aside for me for when I got home. Everyone knew in the house that I did this. I came home one night, and there was nothing there for me. I asked around to find out that my neice had had her boyfriend over and apparently was in the practice of making him dinner when I was not there. I am told he had already had one dinner at his own home and this was a second meal for him. I am afraid to say, I lost it. (this boyfriend was of a different culture and this particular culture was not usually nice to their women. I found out later he was beating her.) Anyway, I told her in no uncertain terms was she to be feeding him without our permission and that I was totally not happy that he got my dinner. I think I was pretty red in the face by this time and very hot under the collar. It never happened again.



Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> not at all dancer - you have shown a lot more patience than i would have - i probably would have thrown their trash cans into the middle of the street.
> 
> i took the doormat sign off my forehead a long time ago.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am being nasty Sam?
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let the broomsticks fly.
> 
> sam
> 
> i am with sam, once (been a while, cause i have mellowed since) moe was back living with us, before Keagan was born) the boyfriend was over here a lot, while we worked she knew i didn't approve or want him piled in my house, i had also had a discussion about her doing his laundry in my house, he worked and had a job, anyway, i came in one night and eventually decided to put in a load of clothes, and to my disgust there was his clothes in my washer, first mistake, left them while they went somewhere ... second mistake, no one was guarding them :lol: i took the whole load and pitched them into the street! (i have said before, we live in busy part of town, lots of traffic, foot traffic as well) needless to say didn't stay around long, found out, there was new silver tab levi ...whatever that was, new t shirt bought at a concert i wouldn't have approve of the music or what was on the shirt) several other new shirts... don't have to tell you this never happened again to my knowledge and there was not much discussion about it either, and no reembursements either. just the facts maam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## agnescr

Wishing you a very happy birthday Angora may all your wishes come true xx


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Had to show you my new Fur Baby Grandpuppy, Zeus. This is Cody's new puppy. He is on the right side of the picture and his mother, Calais is on the left. Last I heard, he was about 50 lbs now and I believe he is around 4 months old. His father was 90 lbs and Zeus was the largest puppy and the pick of the litter. This is his first handling class. My son and his fiance are enjoying every minute with their new baby. When my son lost his first dog two years ago, who was the father of my fur baby, Frodo, Cody started to have anxiety attacks. They did not go away until now, having his new baby. I just would not want to feed bill for him but he does look like a sweetie and cannot wait to meet him in person.


----------



## Pontuf

Jinx you are absolutely right! These Santas have been in Rick's family for over 40 years and were purchased in Chicago where he grew up. We are bringing a little part of Chicago to the Desert.

pontuf


Pontuf.... Love the Santas. They remind me of the ones that I used to see on the front porches of Chicago.


----------



## Pontuf

They are adorable!!!

So true about anxiety attacks with dogs. Our Clarence suffered from separation anxiety when we left the house and this anxiety went away when we got Pontuf! Now that Clarence has passed I don't see this behavior in Pontuf but after the holidays I think we will be looking for a dog for Pontuf. He is just so lonely being the only dog. He went from his litter to being Clarence's dog so he's always been around dogs until the last few months.

My DH grew up with Dobies so they have a special place in our hearts!

pontuf



Sq_Dancer said:


> Had to show you my new Fur Baby Grandpuppy, Zeus. This is Cody's new puppy.


----------



## Pontuf

LOVE A Stitch A Day and you're right Sam a few months ago they added crochet stitches.

pontuf



thewren said:


> also "stitch a day" has a crochet stitch a day - with video tutorial.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok, here it is for you Men to read. I think B must have read it already as he seems to be in the "Safest" Zone if not the "Ultra Safe Mode". Come to think of it, I think I met a very very smart man. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Angora!!!! Have a happy healthy year ahead!

pontuf


----------



## Silverowl

Happy Birthday Angora. Hope you had lots of cake and received lots of yarn goodies.


----------



## nittergma

Sam it looks like I'm late again! Your salad sounds like the perfect thing! And the blueberry muffins! I'm adding my prayers to the list of the others for the new little one coming in June! We had Thanksgiving at my son and daughter in law's house this year and it was really special!! She made a delicious meal not particularly traditional it was refreshing to eat something different. Her family has a pineapple, marshmallow, pistachio salad so we got to try some of their traditional food which is always fun. So we didn't have any leftovers but we'll get ours over Christmas when we have everyone over.
I have yet to read all the posts so I trust everyone is well. I've been picking at my knitting some, I seem to get a headache if I knit too much. I'm trying some yarn I spun from a Finnsheep fleece and it's a little tricky to knit with, definitely a homespun look. Well I'll continue reading on until next Friday.


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.


Brag away my friend!!!! This is awesome news, I take that he gets his intelligence from his Grandmother ;-)


----------



## purl2diva

Darlene,

I don't know how to do the fancy stuff but wish you a day filled with joy and a happy, healthy year to follow.

WI Joy


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Marge, it is very possible that your computer is slow because your internet is slow? What do you have for your internet speed? I have high speed internet and dont have problems.
> Is it also possible that you dont have enough strength in your computer? How many GBs do you have?
> It is possible that you have used almost all of your storage space up on your computer. How much free storage space do you have left?
> Your computer may also simply be old and your computer program too. What program is installed on your computer? I have windows 7. My computer is also a 2010 model. On the older computers, the parts and components are also older and may not be as effecient. I do know that over time the mother board wears out. This is perhaps happening with yours?
> I use the Internet Explorer 9 and not mozilla or firefox. The Internet Explorer is the version of browser that is most widely used and supported in the world. It is the one that I go with as I have always had problems with all the other ones that I have tried.
> Which antivirus program do you have? I have found for me the most effecient one is Avast. I did have AVG and found it slowed my computer down so much especially when I was on the internet, that I had to uninstall it. That sped up my computer by 200% and my computer no longer stuttered or got hung up.
> The other thing is, when you "turn off" the computer, do you shut everything right down so that the next time you go to use the computer, everything has to re-boot? If so this is very hard on your computer. There is no harm done to the computer to just leave it turned on but go off the internet. By leaving the computer on your electric bill will likely only be about $0.50 more per month.
> What windows edition are you using and do you have the automatic updates turned on?
> I cant look inside your computer and so I am just going at this blind with these suggestions and possible solutions. Until I know a little more about your computer.......


My sons have me put my computer into Hibernate most of the time. I only shut down once or twice a week, though I do sign off the internet. This give my computer the opportunity to run the scans and so forth overnight so that they don't interfere with my daytime use. I am fortunate that they can remote into my computer also and run checks for me from their homes. They fix any problems that they can find and do some cleaning when I download things that have I think they refer to them as ghost downloads, anyway, would be great if you had someone you trusted fully to have this option to help you. Bare in mind that if you do allow someone remote access, they have complete access to everything on your computer. (Or at least my DS's do)


----------



## Marianne818

Ask4j said:


> News flash for all of you women who want to loose weight. The French have come up with something new that guarantees burning 2,000 calories: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=yEH4Yum4nN4


now that is awesome... I ride my bike at least 3 times a week, I can only dream that video though.. :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

Happy Happy Birthday Angora1, may your day be filled with joy, happiness and most of all love surrounding you :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Like others I don't know how to do all the fancy things but I'm doing a happy dance for you in celebration!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Not sure if any know or follow KnitPurlGurl's blog or her Ravelry page, but I learned yesterday afternoon that she passed away. I don't know the circumstances but the proceeds from purchasing her patterns are going to help the family (husband and 2 small children) with expenses. Just thought I'd pass this along. 

Yesterday was a bad day here, the front that came through had Mom and I both taking our pain meds as often as allowed. C enjoyed the quiet of the house as I stayed wrapped in heating wraps and reading on my Kindle, (hands could not hold a book much less do anything with my needles). Is better today.. can at least sit without discomfort and hands not as swollen. I hope to finish a tie I am making for Daniel, want to make a bow tie that I found the pattern for also. Had hopes of making all these gifts this year, but they will receive a coupon type card with a picture of the yarn and the item instead. C told me that was a great idea, most are on needles just haven't had time to work on them as much as I had hoped. Oh well, it is what it is, I refuse to stress any longer over it. 
Dreamweaver is great to see you back with us. If I had gotten a script with that price, they would have had to call an ambulance, I'd have fainted dead away :shock: :shock: Hope there will be some help for this, I cannot believe the price of medicines now, Ben has to take shots that cost him after insurance $500 a month, has to have them twice a month also. So glad that his wife has a higher salary to cover most of the extras on the medical. Mom and I help as we can of course.. but her medicines are going up in price and Medicare is covering less and less it seems. Have a few more days to decide about her insurance carrier.. so confusing to me.. but will make a decision in time. 
Take care my friends, I am reading but probably not going to respond as my hands are not cooperating. 
Hugs, Loves and lots of Prayers for all my dear friends and family :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Paid bills today, mostly medical, so guess what, I am NOT a happy camper! I also called the insurance agent about the fender bender I had last week. It just couldn't have come at a worse time. I guess I'll call the body shop tomorrow. Such a bummer!


Pammie, so sorry to hear you are having to deal with medical issues and the resulting bills and then an accident. You say fender bender, so I'm hoping this means you weren't hurt.  Thinking of you and hoping for better days ahead. :wink:


----------



## Redkimba

NanaCaren said:


> Sam, is this what the Lemon Pie looked like. It sure does taste good, like no other lemon pie. Thanks to Ohio Joy for finding the recipe.
> 
> Shaker Lemon Pie
> 
> 9" double pie crust
> 2 large lemons, washed clean
> 2 cups sugar
> 4 eggs, well beaten
> 
> Oven at 450*F. Slice lemons thin as paper, rind and all. Combine lemon slices with sugar and mix well. Let stand 2 hours, preferably overnight. Blend occasionally. Add beaten eggs and mix well.
> 
> Turn into 9" pie shell and arrange lemon slices evenly on bottom crust. Cover with top crust and cut vents near center. Bake 15 minutes at 450*F. Reduce to 375*F and bake for 20 minutes or until knife inserted near edge comes out clean.
> 
> Cool before serving. Refrigerate any left-over pie.
> 
> Sounds great to me.
> 
> I will have to try this for Thanksgiving, it sounds delish.


that looks so good...


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> I was scolling around the net looking for a pattern when I came across this on a crochet site so I copy and pasted it here. Power to the women!!
> *"Women are Angels. When someone breaks our wings, We simply continue to fly... On a Broomstick. We are Flexible."* :thumbup:
> 
> *Not to leave out the gentlemen on this aspect, but gentlemen roomba!* right Sam?! :thumbup:


you guys crack me up. Thank you.

Sq-Dancer - substitute "chocolate" for wine in that chart, and that works for me.

Alright, guys; another day, another dollar. I have to start my work day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.


How wonderful :!: :!: :!: :thumbup: 
To have young people applying themselves in this day and age of computers, games, and all the technology is a wonderful thing. Look forward to seeing the photo. Will this save a lot of money too or do the parents have to pay for the college courses??


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I know that there are some who worry about possible cancer diagnosis in their loved ones. I just wish to tell everyone that I just came through all that for myself. Thank you to all my angels (Roberta was one of my angels) that supported me with their kind words and prayers. Further investigations proved that the images on the initial mammogram were "benign cloudiness". No breast cancer! Just thought I would share that with you all and to let you all know that there is always a great chance that the lumps/tumors are benign and not malignant, no matter where the lumps/tumors may be.  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great news- great that we can have you in your normal state of health instead of struggling with treatment as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah, I am comfortable for the most part with my "normal" state of health, dont want any more complications! haha, its all as good as can be for me anyways.
Click to expand...

Going through the fear and waiting is quite a stress too. So wonderful that you are ok. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> They say the seville oranges and lemons and limes may impact on this too, but the studies are not complete for those yet. The grapefruit has a lot more of the particular "enzyme" than the other citrus fruits do. Your pharmacist would be better able to answer that question. I only know what the medical reports are and the pharmacists are the ones that get the information before the public does. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> And because it is from the Canadian Medical Association it is presumably reliable unlike many reports that we hear about drugs etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, rarely do the researchers/medical researchers err here in Canada. We try concentrating on breakthrough quality treatments here! ahah, but I think that is the aim everywhere??? ;-)
Click to expand...

Unfortunately here we are finding that it depends on how independent they are or if they are being paid by the companies making the drugs. Recently they did research just long enough on genetically modified foods to say they are safe but the researchers in France found that they caused cancers and all sorts of other problems because they did their research long enough to show the real results. Now we get to eat GMO's unlabeled since 1994 and they tell us all they are ok.


----------



## Pontuf

Zeus sitting in the front seat of the car cracks me up! What a sweetheart!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Had to show you my new Fur Baby Grandpuppy, Zeus. This is Cody's new puppy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Let me tell you hot flushes on a hot day trying to knit with roving on a banboo needle is not a good mix. Difficult enough to get the wool round the thick cord and along the bamboo without sweating as well. But I can't remember which of my projects has the 4mm knit pro interchangeable tips. What is the point of them if I can't find the one I want when I want it?


Knitting with roving. Oh I just can't wait to see a photo of that. Have wondered what it would be like. Doesn't sound easy but I think it could have a wonderful effect. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL!!!! That put quite a smile on my face.


Ask4j said:


> News flash for all of you women who want to loose weight. The French have come up with something new that guarantees burning 2,000 calories: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=yEH4Yum4nN4


----------



## Sq_Dancer

For you Redkimba, we can interchange wine or chocolate. Whatever works. LOL



Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was scolling around the net looking for a pattern when I came across this on a crochet site so I copy and pasted it here. Power to the women!!
> *"Women are Angels. When someone breaks our wings, We simply continue to fly... On a Broomstick. We are Flexible."* :thumbup:
> 
> *Not to leave out the gentlemen on this aspect, but gentlemen roomba!* right Sam?! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys crack me up. Thank you.
> 
> Sq-Dancer - substitute "chocolate" for wine in that chart, and that works for me.
> 
> Alright, guys; another day, another dollar. I have to start my work day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the ones of my parents' anniversary, it is mixed feelings. I cry when I see them. I miss my Mother more than I thought I would. I am so thankful that we had that party when we did.
> 
> 
> 
> Know what you mean- February this year DH decided to have a party for his parents 55th (they had been going to do one for their 50th but Davids twin brother died a few weeks before and they couldn't face it, especially as Pip had done most of th eorganisiing.) So as it was clear that there would not be 60th DH did the 55th and his parents loved the day. And a month later my FIL died, semi unexpectedly in that we knew he was on limited time, but not quite so short.
Click to expand...

Such sadness and joy. How wonderful that you did the 55th and they had that celebration, even though I'm sure it was bittersweet with David's twin brother not there and then FIL shortly thereafter gone. Precious moments to be remembered.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have put in my responses to this in *bold*(well first i will see if I can *bbold* to work as have never tried it!
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Traditions from around the world
> 
> Oh no, the bold didn't show.
> Let's see if I can do it. *this should be bold*
> I don't see why yours didn't work. It looks like you did it right.
> 
> Well it worked before the traditions but I don't see any responses in the traditions in bold. :?
> 
> Hey, the bold has appeared. Great job Darowil. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it first and it didn't work, then worked out what I had done wrong and in the meantime you saw my original unedited posting- it took me quite a while to edit it! Th efirst time I left out a /
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

He either looks pretty regal or is scared to death LOL I am sure when I finally get to meet him, he will be a full grown dog and I will love him to pieces.



Pontuf said:


> Zeus sitting in the front seat of the car cracks me up! What a sweetheart!
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to show you my new Fur Baby Grandpuppy, Zeus. This is Cody's new puppy.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr since we are dreaming we will let 5mm arrange to flying you to Sam's for the gathering. Afterall, we need representation for all over and would be lost without our Scottish KTPers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Agnescr, if you know some pipers, tell them they can come make some noise with us! Leaving this part in your hands! (If the puppies have not gotten a hold of things, then I think it safe to say that Sam still has the pink tutu and we will fling around with him!)
> 
> Collecting the all other bonnie lasses from over the pond too! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle in Haliburton had a bagpipe band. His daughter worked for a travel agency and I stopped at one of those info places at the border and there he was with his sons and his band in full regalia marching and playing on the cover of the magazine for Haliburton. What a lovely surprise. I always thought the band was so wonderful and just loved here. Then when living here in the States someone made fun of them like they were sick cows. Took the air out of my bag, but I still love them. They are missing something in the experience of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard the bagpipes compared to a yowling cat in heat and never could understand that one! :evil: I love music and really, at times, there is nothing more haunting than a single piper and nothing more exuberant than a tatoo. I often thought the pied piper should have been blowing the bagpipes! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Fortuantely the Hope scholarship will pay for all his courses. (We're in Georgia and this is a state scholarship funded by the lottery) His grades are way above the minimum to qualify for this scholarship thank goodness. My youngest DD also gets the Hope to help pay her college expenses.



Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful :!: :!: :!: :thumbup:
> To have young people applying themselves in this day and age of computers, games, and all the technology is a wonderful thing. Look forward to seeing the photo. Will this save a lot of money too or do the parents have to pay for the college courses??
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Sam here are some pictures for you to download for your grands if they are into coloring Christmas stuff!
> http://www.coloring-page.net/christmas.html


Nice resource :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortuantely the Hope scholarship will pay for all his courses. (We're in Georgia and this is a state scholarship funded by the lottery) His grades are way above the minimum to qualify for this scholarship thank goodness. My youngest DD also gets the Hope to help pay her college expenses.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful :!: :!: :!: :thumbup:
> To have young people applying themselves in this day and age of computers, games, and all the technology is a wonderful thing. Look forward to seeing the photo. Will this save a lot of money too or do the parents have to pay for the college courses??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You must be so proud of both! Our lottery funds are put to various good causes, but I don't think study is one of them. Maybe I should write a letter to some official somewhere!


----------



## purl2diva

purl2diva said:


> Darlene,
> 
> I don't know how to do the fancy stuff but wish you a day filled with joy and a happy, healthy year to follow.
> 
> WI Joy


I do know how to spell your name. My I pad thinks it knows better and I didn't catch it in time to correct it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy, happy birthday Daralene! Hope you have many many more.

Jynx I am so sorry you are having to deal with insurance and medication costs so high. I hope you quickly get some assistance with that. 

Dancer love the pics of the dobermans. Especially love the carseat scene. Bet he/she wouldn't fit in it now!

Marianne hope your day is better than yesterday. Here in Athens it was also wet and cold yesterday but today at least it is sunny.

Sam, you are a true animal lover. I too can't see not having your pets in the house. Afterall they are family! Just think, if they sleep in your bed with you, you won't need any blankets! LOL


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> So how is Luke today Kate?
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> What did I just say about you always knowing the best thing to say?..........you've just done it again!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He's just great! I've just done one load of washing for them and number two's in the machine at the moment. It's amazing how much washing a wee thing like him generates - especially when his daddy didn't fasten the nappy properly and Luke managed to poo all over himself and his mummy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

margewhaples, I have noticed my computer being slower but not hanging up to the degree that yours is. It is quite possible that with all the other people right around you, schools, etc., that this does make a difference. So sorry it takes so long to read anything. Quite frustrating I am sure.

You sure can be proud of the things you do. You put me to shame for sure with your tai chi, meditation class, going out to the Senior Citizens Center. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wishing you good days without continual pain. :thumbup: 
Hugs


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam, you are a true animal lover. I too can't see not having your pets in the house. Afterall they are family! Just think, if they sleep in your bed with you, you won't need any blankets! LOL


Yes! Sam would have many hot flashes (puppies) sleeping in bed with him!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Felt this was worth sharing!


My computer sent this to Quicktime and said it couldn't read it but without seeing it, I am sure it is worth seeing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Menopause....aaah yes the fan by the bed and don't forget the fan when you are blowing your hair dry with warm air or trying to put on make-up with a soaking wet face when it is warm. It's been about 20 yrs. for me. Beginning was awful, even came complete with hot flash, spinning room, sick stomach, almost passing out, but then I never do anything half-way. The whole time was not like that, just the beginning. In Germany there wasn't air-conditioning in most of the shops and I was trying on dresses in lovely stores and would have to stop as I would be so wet I couldn't even try them on and I was on hormones too.
> 
> Skipping around in posts a bit trying to catch up with everyone before bed, have to go back to work tomorrow - :thumbdown: OH my I though I was weird or something when having to have the fan on me while doing hair and makeup. And waking up in the middle of the night totally drenched with sweat and its only 58 degrees! My mother keeps informing me, joy that she is, that this is just the beginning and it took her almost 10 years to get through it. :evil: I love her, I really do, I really do love her... Now had I just had a daughter to do the same thing to, guess I will have to find a different way to torture the boys.
> 
> Will read more tomorrow to catch up. Hugs and prayers to all good night!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: My mother says she never had hot flashes. I remember her with perspiration pouring off of her, but she never had them. :roll:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Life's Lessons. Love it. You are so lucky to have him so close. I think I would be cuddling with him and let Mom and Dad do the laundry LOL



KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Luke today Kate?
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> What did I just say about you always knowing the best thing to say?..........you've just done it again!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's just great! I've just done one load of washing for them and number two's in the machine at the moment. It's amazing how much washing a wee thing like him generates - especially when his daddy didn't fasten the nappy properly and Luke managed to poo all over himself and his mummy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy, happy birthday Daralene! Hope you have many many more.
> 
> Jynx I am so sorry you are having to deal with insurance and medication costs so high. I hope you quickly get some assistance with that.
> 
> Dancer love the pics of the dobermans. Especially love the carseat scene. Bet he/she wouldn't fit in it now!
> 
> Marianne hope your day is better than yesterday. Here in Athens it was also wet and cold yesterday but today at least it is sunny.
> 
> Sam, you are a true animal lover. I too can't see not having your pets in the house. Afterall they are family! Just think, if they sleep in your bed with you, you won't need any blankets! LOL


But here at least the flea deterrent is rather necessary [says she from sad experience- but I would never deny Ringo curling up beside me- the old boy- Rufus at around 35kg is just too big], but they are both always with me especially at night. Ringo is becoming known to me as Ringo Underfoot. I am very glad that our climate is mild enough not to need a doggy potty however- even though the computer advertising was trying to sell me one a few minutes ago!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Don't we just love our Mothers???? Like I said, I think mine is sitting with B's Mother having Tea, watching down on us and plotting out our life here. Mother's do that kind of thing, don't you know?



Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: My mother says she never had hot flashes. I remember her with perspiration pouring off of her, but she never had them. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Page 88...Really? I'm back on 31 and will never get caught up. I *should * be decorating the tree. DH never helps but has decided to put a new garland on... before the decorations..... and is doing an AWFUL job so I am typing and biting tongue.... Don't want to discourage and won't be able to remove it an hurt his feelings but YUCK!!!
> 
> My knitting needles are very lonely. Maybe I'll grab them and see if I still remember how to knit.
> 
> Went to Dr. today.... She did a new kind of blood test to see if bloodstream is affected and gave me a prescription.... HA..... Even *with* insurance, it runs close to $800 a month..($2,000 to $2,800. without ins.) I am checking on some assistance from the manufacturer - otherwise, we are going to have to find a plan B... In talking to ins. people, I found it very interesting to learn that if I just go ahead and let it get really bad and go to ER and get admitted to hospital and have the medication infused, I only pay for hospital stay... not the drug... that is a whole lot cheaper! Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction.....
> 
> I'm loving seeing all the Christmas decorations and the snow... I'm hating that there is no hockey.... Still can't find the cord to post pictures. No shopping really accomplished. Guess I need to take a tip from Sant'a .... make a list and check it twice... Back to page 31...


That is a terrible expense and I hope you can find some help. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps I'll just take the remaining 2 weeks before surgery and knit, knit, knit like a mad woman! Mmmwwwahhhhhhhh!


Sounds like a plan! :lol: Sorry the surgeries haven't worked out the way you hoped.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Luke today Kate?
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> What did I just say about you always knowing the best thing to say?..........you've just done it again!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's just great! I've just done one load of washing for them and number two's in the machine at the moment. It's amazing how much washing a wee thing like him generates - especially when his daddy didn't fasten the nappy properly and Luke managed to poo all over himself and his mummy!
Click to expand...

I'll say it again! What a lucky Gran you are- and how lucky they are to have your understanding. My visual of this post has me in hoots!


----------



## NanaCaren

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, is this what the Lemon Pie looked like. It sure does taste good, like no other lemon pie. Thanks to Ohio Joy for finding the recipe.
> 
> Shaker Lemon Pie
> 
> 9" double pie crust
> 2 large lemons, washed clean
> 2 cups sugar
> 4 eggs, well beaten
> 
> Oven at 450*F. Slice lemons thin as paper, rind and all. Combine lemon slices with sugar and mix well. Let stand 2 hours, preferably overnight. Blend occasionally. Add beaten eggs and mix well.
> 
> Turn into 9" pie shell and arrange lemon slices evenly on bottom crust. Cover with top crust and cut vents near center. Bake 15 minutes at 450*F. Reduce to 375*F and bake for 20 minutes or until knife inserted near edge comes out clean.
> 
> Cool before serving. Refrigerate any left-over pie.
> 
> Sounds great to me.
> 
> I will have to try this for Thanksgiving, it sounds delish.
> 
> 
> 
> that looks so good...
Click to expand...

thank Yo it was a hit with the family, it is now in my make again folder and sent out to family members.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

LOL amazing how the computer knows just what we need.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am very glad that our climate is mild enough not to need a doggy potty however- even though the computer advertising was trying to sell me one a few minutes ago!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful :!: :!: :!: :thumbup:
> To have young people applying themselves in this day and age of computers, games, and all the technology is a wonderful thing. Look forward to seeing the photo. Will this save a lot of money too or do the parents have to pay for the college courses??
Click to expand...

If it like the schools here Chrissy and Michael earn their courses free because they are still in high school.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Menopause....aaah yes the fan by the bed and don't forget the fan when you are blowing your hair dry with warm air or trying to put on make-up with a soaking wet face when it is warm. It's been about 20 yrs. for me. Beginning was awful, even came complete with hot flash, spinning room, sick stomach, almost passing out, but then I never do anything half-way. The whole time was not like that, just the beginning. In Germany there wasn't air-conditioning in most of the shops and I was trying on dresses in lovely stores and would have to stop as I would be so wet I couldn't even try them on and I was on hormones too.
> 
> Skipping around in posts a bit trying to catch up with everyone before bed, have to go back to work tomorrow - :thumbdown: OH my I though I was weird or something when having to have the fan on me while doing hair and makeup. And waking up in the middle of the night totally drenched with sweat and its only 58 degrees! My mother keeps informing me, joy that she is, that this is just the beginning and it took her almost 10 years to get through it. :evil: I love her, I really do, I really do love her... Now had I just had a daughter to do the same thing to, guess I will have to find a different way to torture the boys.
> 
> Will read more tomorrow to catch up. Hugs and prayers to all good night!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: My mother says she never had hot flashes. I remember her with perspiration pouring off of her, but she never had them. :roll:
Click to expand...

At 66 I am sure I am well past menopause. I genuinely recall only one instance one night in full summer when I was unable to work out if it was the heat [very probably] or me! And knowing what my Mum went through I had always dreaded the process. I guess some of us are just luckier than others!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

My sister adopted a DD who was half Ojibway. They were able to get her Indian Status and now that she is going to College, the Indian Band is paying for all her courses and her accommodations. She is now in her third year of going to be a Youth Minister.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Felt this was worth sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> My computer sent this to Quicktime and said it couldn't read it but without seeing it, I am sure it is worth seeing.
Click to expand...

that is rather a pity! it was very good. Is your email address still functioning? I could send it to you that way!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Up to p. 62 bu the eyes are going down....
> 
> Angora... The little sweater is wonderful... What a great combo of yarns. I don't think in needs another thing but a closure...


Thank you. Yes, the yarn itself is the star. Went out yesterday and bought two duck buttons and two lamb buttons and will alternate them. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Sq_Dancer said:


> I was not fond of the night sweats either. Really did not want to cuddle or be touched at night as that was torture. Mostly if I kicked my feet out of the bed covers, it would cool me down enought to cool off but yep, it would go on and on all night long. I get it a little now but not as bad as it was. Wonder when it stops!!! or does it?
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I find that if I get a cold wash cloth and lay it on my body, it helps to bring the temp down. I keep it handy all night so if I wake, it's right there. Does seem to help me. Hope it might help you too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Menopause....aaah yes the fan by the bed and don't forget the fan when you are blowing your hair dry with warm air or trying to put on make-up with a soaking wet face when it is warm. It's been about 20 yrs. for me. Beginning was awful, even came complete with hot flash, spinning room, sick stomach, almost passing out, but then I never do anything half-way. The whole time was not like that, just the beginning. In Germany there wasn't air-conditioning in most of the shops and I was trying on dresses in lovely stores and would have to stop as I would be so wet I couldn't even try them on and I was on hormones too.
> 
> Skipping around in posts a bit trying to catch up with everyone before bed, have to go back to work tomorrow - :thumbdown: OH my I though I was weird or something when having to have the fan on me while doing hair and makeup. And waking up in the middle of the night totally drenched with sweat and its only 58 degrees! My mother keeps informing me, joy that she is, that this is just the beginning and it took her almost 10 years to get through it. :evil: I love her, I really do, I really do love her... Now had I just had a daughter to do the same thing to, guess I will have to find a different way to torture the boys.
> 
> Will read more tomorrow to catch up. Hugs and prayers to all good night!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: My mother says she never had hot flashes. I remember her with perspiration pouring off of her, but she never had them. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 66 I am sure I am well past menopause. I genuinely recall only one instance one night in full summer when I was unable to work out if it was the heat [very probably] or me! And knowing what my Mum went through I had always dreaded the process. I guess some of us are just luckier than others!
Click to expand...

My Mom never had hot flashes either. She had two episodes of dizziness and that was it for her menopause. I have had half a dozen dizzy spells, but the worst thing for me to contend with was a two and a half week long pounding headache. Not everyone goes through a horrid menopausal time. I only have one close friend who had ten years of pure misery going through hers, my other gfs only had a couple of years of mild ones. hahaha, perhaps our cold Canadian winters help? 

Speaking of winters, I thought we were done having snow for a bit when I got up, but nope, fine snow is blowing in! It had stopped for a while when I was up in the night. haha, but I guess someone put their order in for snow and the good Lord is blessing us with it! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Happy Birthday to Angora! Daralene, may it be the best one you have ever had and may your day be truly blessed with the great things in life that you want! Hugs for you being sent to you through the computer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my birthday card for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my milliion dollars, I would bring these boys to sing for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness 5. Thank you so much :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday! Angora!
> [I won't sing it because you would not like the effect!!!]
> 
> Please could you check your 'email'!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you so much.
Yes, I know. I am so bad. Haven't been on in a month. :shock:


----------



## budasha

margewhaples - Glad you're able to breathe freely again. Sinus infections can be so uncomfortable.

Snails - I didn't know they could be such a problem. They eat our hostas in the summer and I have used beer (such a waste...too bad we can't find someplace that stores flat beer..lol) 5mmdpns- I thought that if I put eggshells into my compost that it would draw skunks...am I wrong? I don't do it, but I smell skunk's odor sometimes.

Redkimba - you have the patience of Job to untangle that yarn. I've been knitting a shawl and it seems I've been frogging every 6th row because I either have 1 too few or 1 too many stitches...very frustrating.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Angora- I hope you have a wonderful day- and get spoilt terribly! you deserve it.


Thank you so much. I actually woke up and had forgotten till I got my TKP wishes.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Angora! Daralene, may it be the best one you have ever had and may your day be truly blessed with the great things in life that you want! Hugs for you being sent to you through the computer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my birthday card for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my milliion dollars, I would bring these boys to sing for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness 5. Thank you so much :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly missed this..........Happy Birthday!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

melyn said:


> day
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Angora- I hope you have a wonderful day- and get spoilt terribly! you deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, hope you have a fantastic day :lol:
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I sure will give it a good try :thumbup: KP friend for knitting so should be good. Supper out tonight :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Happy Birthday Angora. I hope you are treated to a wonderful day today where you get to do everything you want to. May the year ahead be full of joy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. MY TKP friends have sure made it a special day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Felt this was worth sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> My computer sent this to Quicktime and said it couldn't read it but without seeing it, I am sure it is worth seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is rather a pity! it was very good. Is your email address still functioning? I could send it to you that way!
Click to expand...

Another email on its way!


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Wishing you a very happy birthday Angora may all your wishes come true xx


Thank you so much Agnes. Wow, this is the best Birthday with all of you joining me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

[

what will the epidural do? are they going to operate? sending husband lots of healing energy.

]

The epidural will hopefully help the pain in hubbies legs and help him walk a bit more but he has been told that nothing can be done for his back except long term pain relief. He was told that 15 years ago just hoped things may have changed and they could do something now but isn't to be. We still have a lot to be thankful for though.[/quote]

Hope your DH will get some relief. Glad that your DD is positive about her condition and will improve.


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you a very happy birthday Angora may all your wishes come true xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Agnes. Wow, this is the best Birthday with all of you joining me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Sweet lady you deserve all these wishes and much more :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Angora!!!! Have a happy healthy year ahead!
> 
> pontuf


Thank you so much Pontuf. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Like that wish. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Silverowl said:


> Happy Birthday Angora. Hope you had lots of cake and received lots of yarn goodies.


Oh Thank you. Like the yarn goodies...... :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> My sister adopted a DD who was half Ojibway. They were able to get her Indian Status and now that she is going to College, the Indian Band is paying for all her courses and her accommodations. She is now in her third year of going to be a Youth Minister.


Yes, here in Canada, the post secondary education is paid for by the federal government as part of the treaty obligations they have signed with the First Nations (Indian) people. The funds are administered through your band office. My nursing education was paid for that way. My son's computer education was paid for that way. The money allocated for post secondary education is a great thing. The post secondary programs have to meet specific guidelines to be eligible for the money. Sometimes (most times) there is a long waiting list for a First Nation person to be on before their name comes up for funding. For my band, the waiting list is now at five years. There just is not enough money to pay for everyone to go to college/university all at once. First Nation people are realizing that in today's world, you need education to get ahead, and often a high school diploma is not enough.

Dancer, I am glad that your niece is recognized as a First Nation person. It is hard for many to get that recognition depending on the circumstances surrounding their birth and birth mother. Congratulations to her for going through to be a Youth Minister. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Purl2diva - I hate when my iPad decides it knows better how to write and spell for me! And often leaves out letters too. I drives me CRAZY!

Pontuf

!


purl2diva said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene,
> 
> I do know how to spell your name. My I pad thinks it knows better and I didn't catch it in time to correct it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> Darlene,
> 
> I don't know how to do the fancy stuff but wish you a day filled with joy and a happy, healthy year to follow.
> 
> WI Joy


Thank you so much WI Joy. You all fill my heart with Joy for sure. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Happy Happy Birthday Angora1, may your day be filled with joy, happiness and most of all love surrounding you :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Like others I don't know how to do all the fancy things but I'm doing a happy dance for you in celebration!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Now that is a way to burn some more calories if we skip the cake. Happy Dance all around :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I feel thinner already.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortuantely the Hope scholarship will pay for all his courses. (We're in Georgia and this is a state scholarship funded by the lottery) His grades are way above the minimum to qualify for this scholarship thank goodness. My youngest DD also gets the Hope to help pay her college expenses.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful :!: :!: :!: :thumbup:
> To have young people applying themselves in this day and age of computers, games, and all the technology is a wonderful thing. Look forward to seeing the photo. Will this save a lot of money too or do the parents have to pay for the college courses??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wow!!! That is absolutely fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Sq_Dancer said:


> BTW Landlord lives down in Toronto, an hour away so maybe will need the police to do this. Wonder who would get here first.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I could either phone the landlord or the police to get them up.
> __________________________________________
> You go girl. I'll send some calcium to make it even stronger. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just worried that they will leave you outside and not get up.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Your driveway sure is narrow. I can understand your dilemma. Must be a difficult situation because I'm sure you don't want to make enemies of your neighbour but you do what you have to do. By the way, you did a great job on your Christmas stockings. Love them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene,
> 
> I don't know how to do the fancy stuff but wish you a day filled with joy and a happy, healthy year to follow.
> 
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I do know how to spell your name. My I pad thinks it knows better and I didn't catch it in time to correct it.
Click to expand...

Funny as I didn't even notice. The wish is what I read. Mom did the different spelling as she liked it. Said the paper made a mistake in the announcement and she kept it. Just found that out a few years ago.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy, happy birthday Daralene! Hope you have many many more.


Thanks so much and yes, I'm hoping for many many more too. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Luke today Kate?
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> What did I just say about you always knowing the best thing to say?..........you've just done it again!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's just great! I've just done one load of washing for them and number two's in the machine at the moment. It's amazing how much washing a wee thing like him generates - especially when his daddy didn't fasten the nappy properly and Luke managed to poo all over himself and his mummy!
Click to expand...

Sooooooo precious. Oh yes, I remember the precious little ones with the exploding diapers. Even up in the underarms. Where does it all come from. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha

strawberry - so sorry that your DIL is so mean. She's depriving her children of their grandparents' love. It surprises me that a mother would do this and also to upset her husband, your son, in that way. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Luke today Kate?
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tears in my eyes for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is cliche but we are turning our scars into stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> What did I just say about you always knowing the best thing to say?..........you've just done it again!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's just great! I've just done one load of washing for them and number two's in the machine at the moment. It's amazing how much washing a wee thing like him generates - especially when his daddy didn't fasten the nappy properly and Luke managed to poo all over himself and his mummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooooo precious. Oh yes, I remember the precious little ones with the exploding diapers. Even up in the underarms. Where does it all come from. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I find a cold wet cloth works well for me also. I did an experiment to take my temperature, once, to see if we actually had a rise in temperature, but nope, it was normal.



budasha said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not fond of the night sweats either. Really did not want to cuddle or be touched at night as that was torture. Mostly if I kicked my feet out of the bed covers, it would cool me down enought to cool off but yep, it would go on and on all night long. I get it a little now but not as bad as it was. Wonder when it stops!!! or does it?
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks to a 2 AM hot flash! Ahhhh. Mentalpause!
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wasn't my imagination when after one cool night David remarked on how hot I was overnight- for some reason this night I had about 5, would throw off the blanket,fall asleep wake up cold and pull the blanket back on. Only to begin the whole process again, and again and... Not looking forward to summer, its bad enough at the best of times (I guess though at least I don't need to wonder about whether or not to take off any layers!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that if I get a cold wash cloth and lay it on my body, it helps to bring the temp down. I keep it handy all night so if I wake, it's right there. Does seem to help me. Hope it might help you too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Southern Gal

Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh Southern Gal. Years ago, my ex's neice was sent to live with us. She was 16 at the time. (this boyfriend was of a different culture and this particular culture was not usually nice to their women. I found out later he was beating her.)
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am being nasty Sam?
> 
> i am with sam, once (been a while, cause i have mellowed since) moe was back living with us, before Keagan was born) the boyfriend was over here a lot, while we worked she knew i didn't approve or want him piled in my house, i had also had a discussion about her doing his laundry in my house, he worked and had a job, anyway, i came in one night and eventually decided to put in a load of clothes, and to my disgust there was his clothes in my washer, first mistake, left them while they went somewhere ... second mistake, no one was guarding them :lol: i took the whole load and pitched them into the street! (i have said before, we live in busy part of town, lots of traffic, foot traffic as well) needless to say didn't stay around long, found out, there was new silver tab levi ...whatever that was, new t shirt bought at a concert i wouldn't have approve of the music or what was on the shirt) several other new shirts... don't have to tell you this never happened again to my knowledge and there was not much discussion about it either, and no reembursements either. just the facts maam
Click to expand...

one time the older neice, Leslie moved out to live with a bf, didn't like him, but what ever. found out he beat her, now leslie is a 6 fter and large frame and build, he was a sm person with a crappy attitude. leslie would never raise a hand to anyone or thing, not her nature, i begged her to let me move her while he was gone to work, that nite, she nearly broke down, so scared of what he would do, if he caught her, i told her i was not afraid, at that time bj worked the night shift, so i talked to bj and he got a close buddy, both pretty good sized fellas, and we went over that night to pack her stuff up and bring her home,(here, both girls have lived with me and bj about 3 times each, i think nothing of it, cause like i said i helped raise them)so here we go in J.O's extended cab pic up, we all went in and started carring her stuff out, well the little wimp got wind of it and came home while we were there, i guess to intemedat us don't know. but i was so hoping he would do something, so he would get his reckoning. but the chicken went into the bathroom and punched a hole in the wall there and stood and stared daggers at leslie while she helped carry her stuff out. me i propped up and stared at him, just waiting for him to do something, anything, he never made eye contact with me, can you imagine, he and i were about the same height, me on a good day and the right shoes i am 5'3, but i am telling you i could have took him down, i was that ticked off, i have always said do what you want to me, i will handle it, but touch one of mine, i will get you. anyway after we got all her stuff out of there, he never bothered her again... afraid of her uncle bobby and J.O... 
i have run interference before with her and her cappy bf's she didn't make good choices. oh well, didn't mean to go on


----------



## budasha

I've been on here for an hour already and still have 60 pages to go....can't believe it. If I don't comment on all the posts, please understand but I'm trying to read them all.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I've been on here for an hour already and still have 60 pages to go....can't believe it. If I don't comment on all the posts, please understand but I'm trying to read them all.


It is quite hard sometimes living, and having the KTP to keep up with- let alone the other posts in the KP!!!!! [and then there is the knitting time and crochet time- and I need desperately sewing time at the moment, let alone keeping up with the families appetite!]. And this is page 97!


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.


You have every right to brag - nice looking son.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Her birth mother was adopted by my Dad's sister and brother-in-law. She was full Ojibway. She unfortunately got swept up into drugs, alcohol and prostitution when she turned 14. Very sad. All 4 of her children were adopted out. Rebecca was the last one and since my sister was looking to adopt, was able to do this through a family adoption. Rebecca's birth mother died a few years ago. I am not sure what her cause of death. They found her in her bed with a Crack pipe beside her. She was on dyalisis every day and had not been in for a few days. She was HIV positive and she had many many medical problems and I think she just gave up. Rebecca was kept by her for 6 months until when she threw her across the room, she decided she needed to give her up also. My sister has raised Rebecca with many medical and emotional problems. I think there may have been a fetal alcohol syndrome with her also. Anyway, it did not take her long to get the funding. I think a few weeks actually. Her band was in Manitoba somewhere. She is in one of the photos I posted yesterday. She seems to be doing well now and is enjoying her schooling. We are proud of her.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sister adopted a DD who was half Ojibway. They were able to get her Indian Status and now that she is going to College, the Indian Band is paying for all her courses and her accommodations. She is now in her third year of going to be a Youth Minister.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, here in Canada, the post secondary education is paid for by the federal government as part of the treaty obligations they have signed with the First Nations (Indian) people. The funds are administered through your band office. My nursing education was paid for that way. My son's computer education was paid for that way. The money allocated for post secondary education is a great thing. The post secondary programs have to meet specific guidelines to be eligible for the money. Sometimes (most times) there is a long waiting list for a First Nation person to be on before their name comes up for funding. For my band, the waiting list is now at five years. There just is not enough money to pay for everyone to go to college/university all at once. First Nation people are realizing that in today's world, you need education to get ahead, and often a high school diploma is not enough.
> 
> Dancer, I am glad that your niece is recognized as a First Nation person. It is hard for many to get that recognition depending on the circumstances surrounding their birth and birth mother. Congratulations to her for going through to be a Youth Minister. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Linda888 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda, so glad you found us. You will find some awesome recipes in here and you know they are tried and true. You said you like to take photos of the wildlife. We would love it if you shared some of them with us.
> 
> I didn't find my best pics of the other critters, but here's a few that i am fond of.
> 
> 
> 
> What beautiful pictures...except for the last one....I'm not overly fond of spiders...yuk
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Marianne818 said:


> I found a picture taken last year at Christmas, Ben had been very sick and was swollen from taking steroids.. Daniel had been up all night as he had to work then drive the 3 hours to get here. I had just returned from a trip from Texas trying to settle my Dad's estate, was an emotional time for all but we managed as we always do to have a great time together.


What a great looking family


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> am i out of trouble now.
> 
> sam


Aah - Sam - they're just gorgeous. Would like to hug all of them and yes, you're out of trouble. Thanks.


----------



## budasha

mjs said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the results of my decorating so far. Remember, I have not decorated in 9 years now. This has been a special day for me. I am not finished yet but will do the rest in December.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your decorations. I finished decorating my tree today but still have other decos to put up yet.
> 
> I've been kind of down in the dumps this week. DH went for a colonoscopy on Monday and the surgeon found a tumor. Of course, the first thing he said was that it's probably cancerous but he did do a biopsy and now we have to wait 2 weeks for the results. With all his other problems, he sure didn't need this additional worry. If he should need surgery, it's risky because of his past medical history plus his age but the alternative isn't good. What to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why was the tumor not removed during the colonoscopy?
Click to expand...

That is a question I can't answer but will ask it next week when I see the doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Her birth mother was adopted by my Dad's sister and brother-in-law. She was full Ojibway. She unfortunately got swept up into drugs, alcohol and prostitution when she turned 14. Very sad. All 4 of her children were adopted out. Rebecca was the last one and since my sister was looking to adopt, was able to do this through a family adoption. Rebecca's birth mother died a few years ago. I am not sure what her cause of death. They found her in her bed with a Crack pipe beside her. She was on dyalisis every day and had not been in for a few days. She was HIV positive and she had many many medical problems and I think she just gave up. Rebecca was kept by her for 6 months until when she threw her across the room, she decided she needed to give her up also. My sister has raised Rebecca with many medical and emotional problems. I think there may have been a fetal alcohol syndrome with her also. Anyway, it did not take her long to get the funding. I think a few weeks actually. Her band was in Manitoba somewhere. She is in one of the photos I posted yesterday. She seems to be doing well now and is enjoying her schooling. We are proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about the use of the word 'band' and wonder if it would approximate to our use of the 'Maori' word 'hapu' which is a family group- often quite large, within a larger tribal grouping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Guess she can join a lot of us in the abuse circle. Seems it sometimes takes us a few tries at it to get it right. Just hope I am on the right track now.



Southern Gal said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Southern Gal. Years ago, my ex's neice was sent to live with us. She was 16 at the time. (this boyfriend was of a different culture and this particular culture was not usually nice to their women. I found out later he was beating her.)
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am being nasty Sam?
> 
> i am with sam, once (been a while, cause i have mellowed since) moe was back living with us, before Keagan was born) the boyfriend was over here a lot, while we worked she knew i didn't approve or want him piled in my house, i had also had a discussion about her doing his laundry in my house, he worked and had a job, anyway, i came in one night and eventually decided to put in a load of clothes, and to my disgust there was his clothes in my washer, first mistake, left them while they went somewhere ... second mistake, no one was guarding them :lol: i took the whole load and pitched them into the street! (i have said before, we live in busy part of town, lots of traffic, foot traffic as well) needless to say didn't stay around long, found out, there was new silver tab levi ...whatever that was, new t shirt bought at a concert i wouldn't have approve of the music or what was on the shirt) several other new shirts... don't have to tell you this never happened again to my knowledge and there was not much discussion about it either, and no reembursements either. just the facts maam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one time the older neice, Leslie moved out to live with a bf, didn't like him, but what ever. found out he beat her, now leslie is a 6 fter and large frame and build, he was a sm person with a crappy attitude. leslie would never raise a hand to anyone or thing, not her nature, i begged her to let me move her while he was gone to work, that nite, she nearly broke down, so scared of what he would do, if he caught her, i told her i was not afraid, at that time bj worked the night shift, so i talked to bj and he got a close buddy, both pretty good sized fellas, and we went over that night to pack her stuff up and bring her home,(here, both girls have lived with me and bj about 3 times each, i think nothing of it, cause like i said i helped raise them)so here we go in J.O's extended cab pic up, we all went in and started carring her stuff out, well the little wimp got wind of it and came home while we were there, i guess to intemedat us don't know. but i was so hoping he would do something, so he would get his reckoning. but the chicken went into the bathroom and punched a hole in the wall there and stood and stared daggers at leslie while she helped carry her stuff out. me i propped up and stared at him, just waiting for him to do something, anything, he never made eye contact with me, can you imagine, he and i were about the same height, me on a good day and the right shoes i am 5'3, but i am telling you i could have took him down, i was that ticked off, i have always said do what you want to me, i will handle it, but touch one of mine, i will get you. anyway after we got all her stuff out of there, he never bothered her again... afraid of her uncle bobby and J.O...
> i have run interference before with her and her cappy bf's she didn't make good choices. oh well, didn't mean to go on
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Marianne818 said:


> I've been sitting here moving patterns into files, have to clear some of them off my lap top, Daniel threatened to delete them said that is what is slowing my speed down. I'm putting them into files then will move the files to my thumb drive. This way I can find them easier than if they are just put on the drive individually.
> Anyway.. I found several dishcloth patterns for the holidays.. thought I share a couple.
> 
> http://alittlebackwards.blogspot.com/2010/04/frosty-snowman.html
> 
> http://frogiezplace.blogspot.com/2007/12/angel-cloth.html
> 
> Enjoy :thumbup:


Marianne - how do you move patterns into files? I'm still having trouble with that.


----------



## Lurker 2

This morning's sunrise- as it was about to fade completely- the camera batteries had gone dead!


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> Snails - I didn't know they could be such a problem. They eat our hostas in the summer and I have used beer (such a waste...too bad we can't find someplace that stores flat beer..lol) 5mmdpns- I thought that if I put eggshells into my compost that it would draw skunks...am I wrong? I don't do it, but I smell skunk's odor sometimes.


No the eggshells wont draw the skunks. What is drawing the skunks is the easy pickings in the compost. And in the compost you will have bugs that they eat. A skunk just walking through the yard will leave his/her odor behind them. And this odor would be strong enough to smell for an hour or two after he/she has left the area. Especially noticeable in the evenings when they come out to eat. :x :mrgreen:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Lurker An Indian Band is a First Nations Government. I will post this link so you can understand better. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Nations



Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious about the use of the word 'band' and wonder if it would approximate to our use of the 'Maori' word 'hapu' which is a family group- often quite large, within a larger tribal grouping.


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> I just love Frank Kelly's version of The Twelve Days of Christmas. If you've never heard this before, prepare to laugh your socks off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful---just sitting here howling. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Angora! Daralene, may it be the best one you have ever had and may your day be truly blessed with the great things in life that you want! Hugs for you being sent to you through the computer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my birthday card for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my milliion dollars, I would bring these boys to sing for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness 5. Thank you so much :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so worth every birthday wish and prayer and blessing given to you on your birthday!!! You are a very loved person! :thumbup: :!: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ohhhhhh So gorgeous.



Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise- as it was about to fade completely- the camera batteries had gone dead!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to claim grandma bragging rights so bear with me please. Just got a call from oldest DD and my 15 yr old grandson who is in his 2nd year of high school (sophmore) took a test today for dual enrollment. He passed with outstanding scores and next year will be enrolled in high school and taking college classes for credit at the local technical college. I am so proud of him! Not only is he kind, considerate, and good looking but very intelligent. IMHO. If I can find a picture of him on my laptop I'm going to post his picture.


Yaaaaay for that boy!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Angora! I hope you have a wonderful day!

Beautiful sunrise, Lurker! I actually got to sleep past ours. The dog woke me up chewing on my pillow! I had just about decided he was through with that, but I guess not.

I guess many of us have been abused in our relationships. I have been married twice and both were abusive, not with physical beatings, but mainly with words. I think that is why I am so protective of my DD. She has not always chosen the best men to be in her life. Her BF now is the one she was with last spring. However, he is a totally different person. Why? He is not drinking. Long story as to why, but I just hope that he continues. DD did tell him if he drank like he used to she would be out of there. I am going to have a talk with him myself. He needs to know my thoughts. I just can't decide if I will do it before or after Christmas. I am taking on the "father" role and plan to be an intimidating as possible. I want him to know that I will protect her no matter what. These are the times I wish her father was alive. He was big and could be very intimidating! Otherwise, I'm glad he is not around!


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bragging time. My son wears a grey suit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to brag - nice looking son.
Click to expand...

Thank you Budasha! I had an hour long chat with him yesterday and time flew by just like *snap the fingers*! We never run out of things to talk about, and no, it isnt just me who does the yakking either! hahah :lol: :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> me, i propped up and stared at him, just waiting for him to do something, anything, he never made eye contact with me, can you imagine, he and i were about the same height, me on a good day and the right shoes i am 5'3, but i am telling you i could have took him down, i was that ticked off, i have always said do what you want to me, i will handle it, but touch one of mine, i will get you.


You sound just like a Mama Bear and looking out for her own!!! bet the Mama Bear can bite too!!! :thumbup:

When I would get protective of my son, he would laugh and say "you are sounding like a Momma Bear -- must be the mother talking" and he was so right!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Her birth mother was adopted by my Dad's sister and brother-in-law. She was full Ojibway. She unfortunately got swept up into drugs, alcohol and prostitution when she turned 14. Very sad. All 4 of her children were adopted out. Rebecca was the last one and since my sister was looking to adopt, was able to do this through a family adoption. Rebecca's birth mother died a few years ago. I am not sure what her cause of death. They found her in her bed with a Crack pipe beside her. She was on dyalisis every day and had not been in for a few days. She was HIV positive and she had many many medical problems and I think she just gave up. Rebecca was kept by her for 6 months until when she threw her across the room, she decided she needed to give her up also. My sister has raised Rebecca with many medical and emotional problems. I think there may have been a fetal alcohol syndrome with her also. Anyway, it did not take her long to get the funding. I think a few weeks actually. Her band was in Manitoba somewhere. She is in one of the photos I posted yesterday. She seems to be doing well now and is enjoying her schooling. We are proud of her.


You have every right to be proud of her!! Often children born to mothers who are addicts do have problems. Thankfully a lot of love and understandings and medical advancements help to normalize many of these children and help them become the best that they can possibly be. :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Angora! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Beautiful sunrise, Lurker! I actually got to sleep past ours. The dog woke me up chewing on my pillow! I had just about decided he was through with that, but I guess not.
> 
> I guess many of us have been abused in our relationships. I have been married twice and both were abusive, not with physical beatings, but mainly with words. I think that is why I am so protective of my DD. She has not always chosen the best men to be in her life. Her BF now is the one she was with last spring. However, he is a totally different person. Why? He is not drinking. Long story as to why, but I just hope that he continues. DD did tell him if he drank like he used to she would be out of there. I am going to have a talk with him myself. He needs to know my thoughts. I just can't decide if I will do it before or after Christmas. I am taking on the "father" role and plan to be an intimidating as possible. I want him to know that I will protect her no matter what. These are the times I wish her father was alive. He was big and could be very intimidating! Otherwise, I'm glad he is not around!


Pammie just know that we have your back and he will have the KPT girls to deal with as well.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I called myself a Pitbull Momma when I was protecting my children.



5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> me, i propped up and stared at him, just waiting for him to do something, anything, he never made eye contact with me, can you imagine, he and i were about the same height, me on a good day and the right shoes i am 5'3, but i am telling you i could have took him down, i was that ticked off, i have always said do what you want to me, i will handle it, but touch one of mine, i will get you.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound just like a Mama Bear and looking out for her own!!! bet the Mama Bear can bite too!!! :thumbup:
> 
> When I would get protective of my son, he would laugh and say "you are sounding like a Momma Bear -- must be the mother talking" and he was so right!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful sky! Thank you for sharing lurker


Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise- as it was about to fade completely- the camera batteries had gone dead!


----------



## KateB

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, here it is for you Men to read. I think B must have read it already as he seems to be in the "Safest" Zone if not the "Ultra Safe Mode". Come to think of it, I think I met a very very smart man. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


Love it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Lurker An Indian Band is a First Nations Government. I will post this link so you can understand better. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Nations
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about the use of the word 'band' and wonder if it would approximate to our use of the 'Maori' word 'hapu' which is a family group- often quite large, within a larger tribal grouping.
Click to expand...

Right I think that a 'Band ' is more accurately what we would call a tribe, or 'Iwi' , although some 'Hapu' are very large, the Iwi have more to do with administration, but this is not a hard and fast rule. We have a very interesting on going litigation over whether the Government has control of water- they want to sell off the rights to power generation- But part of Maori identity is very firmly fixed with an ancestral body of water- whether ocean, lake, river- this is not always accepted let alone understood by the invaders- those of us that have come in since Abel Tasman- There is a very interesting Document signed by William4, [I think I have that right] that gives the Maori rights over and above the Treaty of Waitangi, but the invaders tried to fool Maori that the death of the king, meant that the contract was null and void, which is how come we have the Treaty of Waitangi, not the Declaration of Independence, as our founding document- it all needs to go through process with the United Nations for ratification- because it is not right to say, just because one people sees the world differently that that in itself becomes wrong. I better clamber down of this soap box.


----------



## pammie1234

Ask4j said:


> News flash for all of you women who want to loose weight. The French have come up with something new that guarantees burning 2,000 calories: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=yEH4Yum4nN4


I'm moving to France! That was too cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yeah...don't mess with my kids. Like Dancer, I become a pitbull with her hackles up big time. Can't tell you how many times I had to be "crated" during oldest DD divorce.


----------



## pammie1234

Pammie.... My brother has a a CPAP, as did dad and it made a huge difference. I know they know make some small ones so they are not as obtrusive. Hope you don't have to wait long.[/quote]

I can't wait to get mine. I go tonight for the sleep study, so I'm hoping to get the machine Friday. I know I haven't suddenly been cured of sleep apnea, they just have to get the correct settings.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her birth mother was adopted by my Dad's sister and brother-in-law. She was full Ojibway. She unfortunately got swept up into drugs, alcohol and prostitution when she turned 14. Very sad. All 4 of her children were adopted out. Rebecca was the last one and since my sister was looking to adopt, was able to do this through a family adoption. Rebecca's birth mother died a few years ago. I am not sure what her cause of death. They found her in her bed with a Crack pipe beside her. She was on dyalisis every day and had not been in for a few days. She was HIV positive and she had many many medical problems and I think she just gave up. Rebecca was kept by her for 6 months until when she threw her across the room, she decided she needed to give her up also. My sister has raised Rebecca with many medical and emotional problems. I think there may have been a fetal alcohol syndrome with her also. Anyway, it did not take her long to get the funding. I think a few weeks actually. Her band was in Manitoba somewhere. She is in one of the photos I posted yesterday. She seems to be doing well now and is enjoying her schooling. We are proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about the use of the word 'band' and wonder if it would approximate to our use of the 'Maori' word 'hapu' which is a family group- often quite large, within a larger tribal grouping.
> 
> 
> 
> A "band" is like a specific grouping of people when it comes to the definition here in Canada as it refers to First Nations.
> 
> Within the First Nations people, there are many tribes. Each tribe comes from a specific area. ie. The Plains Cree (of which I am one) come from the prairie provinces of Manitoba and Saskatchewan. Oji-Cree are the people who have both Ojibway and Plains Cree bloodlines and are found in Northern Manitoba and Northwestern Ontario. The Huron come from Southern and Southwestern Ontario. etc. There are many many more tribes of First Nations (Indians) here in Canada and in the USA. Within the tribes are communities of people. Some are of 250 to 5000 people. These "communities" are called bands and each band has a town/village and a set amount of land for their living space, called Reserves or Reservations. Sometimes this "living space" is several hundred square miles and sometimes only 25 square miles. These were decided upon when the treatys were signed between First Nation People and the monarchy of Great Britian.
> My band is from Northern Saskatchewan. I was not a First Nations person until I married my first husband, a First Nations person. I was then given treaty rights and recognition through marriage to him. He died and left me a widow. My son has treaty rights because of the marriage and who his birth father was.
> Each First Nations person has got a treaty number that is uniquely theirs and given to them when they are born and the birth is registered with the band. When I married my first husband, and the marriage registered with the band, I was given my own number. It was his number with the last digit changed from a 1 to a 2. Each "set" of numbers within the ten digit treaty number is coded and explains in detail who you are, what your band name and the number of the band is, who your family is, what position you have in the family. The number 2 was put in mine because it was the position in the family that I had -- I was number 2 and my husband was number 1. Now when he died, his number was retired and will never be used again by anyone. This treaty number is more important to a First Nation person than his/her social insurance number (social security number) because it contains the person's identity. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

It is all very interesting and educational and so glad you shared that with us. But I think you are right, about it being more of a government of a set tribe, I think you would call it. I am not Aboriginal but have tried to learn more because of Rebecca.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker An Indian Band is a First Nations Government. I will post this link so you can understand better. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Nations
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about the use of the word 'band' and wonder if it would approximate to our use of the 'Maori' word 'hapu' which is a family group- often quite large, within a larger tribal grouping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right I think that a 'Band ' is more accurately what we would call a tribe, or 'Iwi' , although some 'Hapu' are very large, the Iwi have more to do with administration, but this is not a hard and fast rule. We have a very interesting on going litigation over whether the Government has control of water- they want to sell off the rights to power generation- But part of Maori identity is very firmly fixed with an ancestral body of water- whether ocean, lake, river- this is not always accepted let alone understood by the invaders- those of us that have come in since Abel Tasman- There is a very interesting Document signed by George lll, [I think I have that right] that gives the Maori rights over and above the Treaty of Waitangi, but the invaders tried to fool Maori that the death of the king, meant that the contract was null and void, which is how come we have the Treaty of Waitangi, not the Declaration of Independence, as our founding document- it all needs to go through process with the United Nations for ratification- because it is not right to say, just because one people sees the world differently that that in itself becomes wrong. I better clamber down of this soap box.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Lurker An Indian Band is a First Nations Government. I will post this link so you can understand better. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Nations
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about the use of the word 'band' and wonder if it would approximate to our use of the 'Maori' word 'hapu' which is a family group- often quite large, within a larger tribal grouping.
Click to expand...

Not exactly a First Nations government, but has some authority over what happens within their band.


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me see - think i was 52 when my first grandchild was born - could hardly wait for her to be old enough that she could call me grandpa sam.
> 
> sam
> 
> I had to wait until the year I turned 57! Fortunately the dgd, turned up very smartly after their first year anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> I got Luke this year when I'd just turned 60. Here's one last photo taken when he was only one day old. I knitted the teddy for him and had to frantically knit his name to sew onto his jumper before we first visited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a sweet boy
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Pammie, so sorry to hear you are having to deal with medical issues and the resulting bills and then an accident. You say fender bender, so I'm hoping this means you weren't hurt.  Thinking of you and hoping for better days ahead. :wink:[/quote]

No, neither of us were going fast. I'll probably take the car in tomorrow. Such an inconvenience!


----------



## pammie1234

I went through menopause very early, but never really had hot flashes. Why? Because I have always been hot! My friends would often come up to me and grab my hands to warm up. I didn't mind because their cold hands really felt good to me! I don't remember being really warm as a child, but I definitely feel warm now. Body temp is normal, I just feel warm all the time.


----------



## budasha

Sq_Dancer said:


> I treasured any time I had with either of my parents. My father has always been the one in my life I have adored, but the last time I saw my mother alive, I relieved Dad of feeding her for the two weeks I was there. I was in no hurry and I was able to make her eat the whole plate full usually. I often felt what a burden it would be, but those days were so special to me. I sat there with her. She could no longer talk and could no longer do anything and yet she knew it was me and she knew what I said to her. But I knew, that being able to feed her was the only closeness we could have. When I left, I kind of knew it would be the last time I would see her alive. Just like I knew when I left my grandfather, it was the last time. My grandfather died the next day and for my mother, she made it through another month to make it to her 60th wedding anniversary and a week later she died. I tried to get back home before she was gone, but I did not make it. But I will always cherish those moments feeding her.
> 
> How wonderful that you were able to spend the time with your mom. It's something you will always remember.
> 
> The photos of your family are beautiful. It's so nice to be able to put a face to the name.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-129061-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

